#ubuntu-br 2010-12-20
<lecram_wise> boa noite
<Galaxy|USA> Voltei :D
<adell> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<liberie> dia
<ptl> vortei
<liberie> vorto cedo
<ptl> na verdade vortei do meu ipv6 que caiu
<ptl> reiniciei e tchum, meu irssi reconectou automaticamente :)
<ptl> e meu kvirc reconectou automaticamente no meu irssi-proxy
<ptl> aí, pleft, tô de votla ao canal
<ptl> *volta
<ptl> *vorta :D
<ptl> Viu que tem que ter barulhinho, voltar silenciosamente não rola!
<Mano_Chao> bom dia galera!
<ptl> B o M   d I a,   C o M o   V a I   a   S u A   t I a   T o M a N d O   B a N h O   d E   b A c I a   N a   Á g U a   F r I a   E m B a I x O   D a   P i A   c H u P a N d O   m E l A n C i A?
<adorilson> Mano_Chao, bom dia
<Mano_Chao> ptl, agora imita um macaquinho vai!
<ptl> Mano_Chao: de qual espécie? :)
<Mano_Chao> ah... sei lah... escolhe ae... porque com essa criatividade e esse humor maneirissimo seu... alguma coisa acaba saindo
<ptl> Obrigado pela confiança.
<Galaxy|USA> bom dia
<EduardeCalibal> Libre Office 3.3 já disponível.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<peregrinator_six> Bom dia.
<sharch> （＾＿－）~~☆
<ffr76> Bom dia
<Galaxy|USA> bom dia ffr76
<Galaxy|USA> :D
<ffr76> Bom dia Galaxy|USA
<Galaxy|USA> :)
<engemec> alguém de Teresina-PI?
<stargazer> engemec, a onde fica isso ?
<engemec> PI = Piauí
<stargazer> engemec, fica em qual país ? =]
<EduardeCalibal> Putz...
<engemec> stargazer, vc é de qual planeta? desculpe a pergunta?
<EduardeCalibal> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piau%C3%AD
<stargazer> engemec, Eu to passando uma temporada na ISS. =]
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<EduardeCalibal> Se não fosse caro muitos iriam mesmo.  :D  AFK
<pqatsi> o.0
<stargazer> EduardeCalibal, A questão não e nem o preço e que no momento não tem turismo espacial por lá, por que se tivesse muitos ião ir. Tem louco pra tudo. ,-)
<stargazer> engemec, Ou eu tava só brincando se não gosto, desculpa ae
<EduardeCalibal> Para onde vão os turistas atualmente?
<EduardeCalibal> Aqueles multi milionários que vão para o espaço eventualmente...
<EduardeCalibal>   Lembro de uns dois casos, mas acho que já houve mais.
<engemec> stargazer, temporada na casa do #$@$%! ou onde quer q seja, não é desculpa para não conhecer as capitais dos estados do seu país. Ou vc não é brasileiro.
<engemec> Creio q na alfabetização nõs aprendemos isso.
<stargazer> EduardeCalibal, Tipo, a Virgin Galactic leva gente para orbita terrestre. A viagem se não me engano e 200 mil dólares. xD
<EduardeCalibal> É como dizem, ensinam mais sobre a Europa por aqui do que sobre o Brasil...
<EduardeCalibal> Achei material sobre o passeio...  Mas não fala na estação mesmo.  Acho que ia ser arriscado também.
<stargazer> engemec, Pow cara, não leva para o pessoal tava so brincando! Assim como muito gente pergunta se o Acre existe. =]
<EduardeCalibal> Algum louco lá toca onde não deveria e fabrica uma estação de mortos...
<stargazer> EduardeCalibal, a ISS só comporta 6 pessoas ela ainda não está completamente pronta.
<EduardeCalibal> Estava lendo sobre ela esses tempos.  Parece que é a mais cara construção humana hoje em dia.
<Galaxy|USA> engemec Ola boa tarde, esta é a primeira visita ao canal?
<stargazer> EduardeCalibal, na verdade a ISS e um exemplo de como joga dinheiro fora.
<EduardeCalibal> Ia dizer isso.  Ela é mais um símbolo.
<EduardeCalibal> Como nosso astronauta.
<stargazer> EduardeCalibal, Astronauta não globonalta.
<EduardeCalibal> Como = Tal qual, não o como que o Serra falava...
<Galaxy|USA> engemec se for não ligue para alguns tipos de conversas, nem todos se comporta como deve :).
<Galaxy|USA> stargazer #linux4fun
<stargazer> Galaxy|USA, Se isso foi pra mim eu pedi desculpa, tava só brincando poxa.
<vitor-hugo> Estou com uma aplicação JAVA que chama um relatório (feito com iReport). Onde nesse relatório utilizo a fonte ARIAL.ttf (em negrito) que já está instalada no Ubuntu. O problema é que no Ubuntu 9.10 o relatório corta algumas letras finais. No Ubuntu 10.04 e 10.10 funciona normalmente!  Alguem poderia me dizer se teve alguma mudança nas versões que pode fazer com que ocorra essa falha na versão anterior? Onde é esta f
<vitor-hugo>   
<vitor-hugo> alguem saberia me dizer ... ?
<pqatsi> minino apressado
<Erosreis> Boa tarde pessoal
<Erosreis> alguem ai?
<vasco> ontem alguém queria colocar suas janelas a arder quando elas era fechas. eu descobri como adicionar esse efeito ao compiz. álguem quer saber?
<Erosreis> boa tarde vasco
<Erosreis> gostaria de saber sim
<vasco> boa tarde Erosreis
<Erosreis>  e tbm gostaria de saber se pra adicionar os efeitos graficos no ubuntu 10.10
<Erosreis> eu preciso instalar o copiz
<Erosreis> é que sou novo no ubuntu
<vasco> é preciso o compiz. eu também sou novo no ubuntu
<rootsh> sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager
<vasco> execute esse comando no terminal que o rootsh disse
<Erosreis> executei dei comando nao encontrado
<vasco> então faz sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Erosreis> VASCO pronto
<vasco> você está a suar o ubuntu 1010, né? nesta versão o aptitude não vem instalado
<ubottu-br> Ubuntu bug 1010 in drivel (Ubuntu) "out-of-date" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1010
<Erosreis> ok
<vasco> agora você pode ir ao compiz e ir à seção de efeitos
<EduardeCalibal> Esses negócios não drenam muito o processador não?
<Erosreis> <vasco> o copiz fica em sistema né?
<vasco> e lá tem uma opção animações
<vasco> sistema -> preferências
<EduardeCalibal> Já vi rodando mas nunca peguei para comprar o mesmo PC com e sem os efeitos.
<vasco> acho que não, EduardeCalibal
<Erosreis> <vasco>  então aqui tem o gerenciador de configuraçoes do copiz.. é esse?
<vasco> mas é bom ter uma placa gráfica pelo menos razoável
<vasco> sim
<Erosreis> <vasco> pronto ja estou em animações e agora?
<EduardeCalibal> Beleza, outra hora pego um PC para testar esse negócio.  :D
<vasco> agora vocẽ não deve ter o efeito arder
<vasco> ou queimar
<Erosreis> não
<vasco> isso vem em outro pacote
<vasco> extra
<Erosreis> tem ondas
<Erosreis> curvas são esses?
<EduardeCalibal> É dele o efeito de cubo quando troca a área de trabalho?
<EduardeCalibal> Cubo girando.
<vasco> esses são os que vêm por padrão com o compiz
<vasco> para adicinar novo você faz:
<vasco> sudo  apt-get compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<vasco> no terminal
<vasco> feche o compiz
<Erosreis> operação fuzion extra invalida
<EduardeCalibal> Hum...
<EduardeCalibal> Faltou o install.
<EduardeCalibal> Antes do nome do pacote ali.
<EduardeCalibal> Ficaria: sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<vasco> sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<vasco> assim é que é
<Erosreis> pronto ta instalando
<vasco> agora vai de novo ao compiz
<vasco> e deve aparecer coisas novas
<Erosreis> apareceu sim
<vasco> vai a efeitos
<vasco> e procura a opção Add-on Amimações
<Erosreis> ei minha placa é ati radeom hd 4550 1gb sera se roda legal?
<vasco> deve ser a 1ª
<Erosreis> ok
<vasco> você seleciona essa opção que disse
<vasco> e depois entra no lugar das animações
<vasco> agora já deve aparecer arder ou queimar
<Erosreis> tem sim
<Erosreis> queimar
<vasco> eu gosto usar no fecho das janela
<Erosreis> como faço agora?
<Erosreis> pra ficar no feixo das janelas?
<vasco> clica na aba do topo que diz animação de Fecho
<Erosreis> ok
<Erosreis> e depois?
<vasco> selecione o primeiro efeito
<vasco> da lista abaixo
<vasco> e clique em editar
<EduardeCalibal> vasco, lembrei de um recurso que preciso e talvez conheça.  Preciso que uma das minhas áreas de trabalho esteja em um monitor e outra em outro.  Mas, não quero que os aplicativos passem de uma para a outra arrastados e sim enviados.
<vasco> e aí você pode alterar para o efeito que você quer
<vasco> e também a duração
<EduardeCalibal> Alguma idéia?
<vasco> trabalhar com vários monitores ao mesmo tempo não sei
<vasco> mas acho que sei como se faz a outra coisa
<vasco> você não quer que as janelas mudem de área de trabalho ao arrastá-las para as margens, certo?
<EduardeCalibal> A parte dos monitores já tenho operando.  Exato.
<Erosreis> <vasco> vlw mano
<EduardeCalibal> Quero fixar cada área de trabalho para um monitor.
<Erosreis> deu certo
<vasco> ok Erosreis
<vasco> EduardeCalibal, isso também é no compiz
<EduardeCalibal> Achei que fosse, por isso te perguntei.
<vasco> deixa eu ver se me lembro como se faz
<EduardeCalibal> Vou testar.  Valeu.
<EduardeCalibal> Eu vou ter que me acostumar com ele, só queria saber se sabia se era viável.  De qualquer forma vou testar.
<EduardeCalibal> Para os curiosos sobre o libreoffice, a versão 3.3 esta mais rápida, não posso dizer quanto a estabilidade por que vou demorar a ver incidentes, se é que eles ocorrerão.
<EduardeCalibal> Provavelmente vai sair um broffice 3.3 logo.
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, digo incidentes por que estava usando a beta antes de pegar essa versão.
<vasco> EduardeCalibal, acho que sei como se faz
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, se souber melhor.  Diga.
<Erosreis> algum de vocês usa o efeito gelatina nas janelas?
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<vasco> vai ao compiz, lugar do Ambiente de trabalho
<EduardeCalibal> Vai falando, não tenho ele instalado e vou anotar a sua dica.
<vasco> e no Muro das Áreas de Trabalho
<vasco> tem a aba Mudar de Borda
<vasco> você desmarca a opção que diz Mudar de Borda com Arrastamento
<EduardeCalibal> Ok, isso vai impedir que elas fluam, mas o mouse vai ficar preso também?
<Erosreis> <vasco> sabes como mudar a cor da fonte do meu texo aqui no xchat?
<Erosreis> ou meu nick?
<vasco> pra isso tem lá 3 opçoes: Mudar de Borda com o Ponteiro, aquela que eu disse acima e Mudar de Borda Arrastando e Largando
<vasco> se você desmarca todos deve deixar como você quer
<EduardeCalibal> Erosrei, tem nas configurações isso que falou.
<vasco> Erosrei, você queria janelas gelatinosas?
<Erosreis> <vasco> não queria saber
<vasco> eu uso esse efeito
<Erosreis> se as janelas gelatinosas de você fica um pouco meio cerrada quando mudada
<EduardeCalibal> Valeu vasco, vou testar assim que puder aqui.
<Erosreis> <vasco> quando arrastada
<vasco> não,Erosreis
<vasco> deve ser porque você está a exigir muito da sua placa gráfica
<Erosreis> minha placa grafica é uma
<Erosreis> ati radeom
<vasco> ou da máquina em geral, não sei
<Erosreis> 1gb
<Erosreis> minha maquina é um processador celerom
<Erosreis> deve ser isso?
<vasco> se vocês estiveram interessados em mais coisas no compiz, recomendo este artigo http://ubuntued.info/gerenciamento-das-opcoes-do-compiz
<vasco> acho que celerom não é muito potẽnte
<vasco> deve ser por causa dele
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que deve ter níveis de melhoramento no compiz, como o que tem no próprio Windows.  Para não exigir demais de máquinas antigas, isso que falou parece baixa taxa de quadros na animação mas pode ser apenas uma configuração em algum lugar.
<EduardeCalibal> Isso sobre os pontos parece aquele efeito de atenuação de bordas, pode ser algo assim.
<EduardeCalibal> Ele já tinha saído...
<rmonteiraum> walla
<remonteiraum> to morrendo pra instalar o mysql-server e o php
<remonteiraum> no centos 5.5
<remonteiraum> alguém tem alguma experiencia?
<Gomex> remonteiraum, acho que tu ta perguntando no lugar errado :P
<Gomex> remonteiraum, mas eu posso lhe ajudar, eu acho
<Gomex> remonteiraum, qual seu problema?
<Romil> boa tarde a todos
<Quick> o
<peregrinator_six> Romil, boa tarde primo! :)
<peregrinator_six> \o/
<peregrinator_six> Romil, #linux4fun cai pra cá man! :D
<pqatsi> peregrinator_six: aliciamento é?
<pqatsi> Ursinha: ehlo
<Ursinha> hi
<natsha> boa tarde
<natsha> alguém sabe como configurar o modem da tim no ubuntu???????
<licensed> voes sabem dizer se da pra fazer somatório de coluna no editor de texto do openoffice? nao é no calc
<natsha> alguém sabe?
<EduardeCalibal> Como assim?
<EduardeCalibal> licensed.
<EduardeCalibal> natsha, alguns já são detectados.
<EduardeCalibal> Melhor, são detectados mas precisa configurar de qualquer forma.
<EduardeCalibal> Qual modelo e marca do seu?
<licensed> EduardeCalibal, tenho uma tabela no word e quero somar os valores de uma coluna
<EduardeCalibal> Ok, isso no broffice/openoffice/libreoffice né?
<licensed> sim amigo
<natsha> mini modem hsupa
<EduardeCalibal> natsha, vou ver se acho algo para você, momento.
<peregrinator_six> se ele não tiver sendo reconhecido como um pen driver ele deve ser detectado automaticamente natsha
<EduardeCalibal> licensed, ali onte tem o f consegue inserir fórmulas.
<natsha> modelo msa11ouo
<licensed> EduardeCalibal, nao consigo enxergar o F de formula
<licensed> de função
<natsha> msa11oup
<EduardeCalibal> Estando no editor de texto, acho que precisa usar o F2
<licensed> AEE
<EduardeCalibal> Vou testar e confirmo aqui, momento.
<licensed> EduardeCalibal, é isso mesmo mas nao sei usar formulas =xx
<licensed> to tentando aqui ajudou bastante ja valeu kra
<natsha> não esta detectando
<EduardeCalibal> Só um detalhe, o editor de texto não segue o mesmo padrão de fórmulas das planilhas.
<natsha> ele fica vermelho dp verde
<natsha> e não aprece
<natsha> aprece
<EduardeCalibal> licensed, por exemplo: =soma(<D1:D2>).
<natsha> aparece
<EduardeCalibal> soma o interválo entre o D1 e o D2.
<EduardeCalibal> natsha, manda o código dele, vai achar com o comando lsusb, tenta identificar ele.
<licensed> ta dando ** Expression is faulty ** mas eu me viro aqui =D
<EduardeCalibal> licensed, precisa de documentação?
<EduardeCalibal> Dá uma olhada em http://www.broffice.org/
<licensed> ae ja foi
<licensed> hehehehe show de bola
<EduardeCalibal> Bom.  :D
<natsha> C E 0980
<natsha> EUM MODEM DA TIM
<licensed> EduardeCalibal, costume de usar , pra separar casa decimal.. tenho q perder o costume
<licensed> nem sabia que dava pra inserir funcoes do calc no writter
<EduardeCalibal> Ele é bem limitado mas funciona.
<EduardeCalibal> natsha, preciso do nome todo dele, com o formato 0000:0000
<EduardeCalibal> Aparece junto ao nome.
<natsha> onda communication
<EduardeCalibal> O ID
<licensed> so preciso fazer somatório mesmo.. e tá funcionando hehe.. muito legal isso
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> O melhor é que não esta tendo que usar um programa pirata para isso.  :D
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, pvt lá por favor...
<peregrinator_six> ;)
<italocura> boa tarde
<italocura> ae, alguem manja alguma assitencia tecnica boa para mecher com netbook e notebook
<italocura> ????
<italocura> assitencia
<italocura> assis
<italocura> hehe
<italocura> to com dois aqui, um pavilion com a placa mãe zicada e um mobo com a place de video bixada
<italocura> mais aqui no interior ninguem mexe
<EduardeCalibal> Complicado de conseguir essas peças.
<italocura> soh
<EduardeCalibal> Fora que pode dar azar e ter mais problemas além das placas.
<natsha> código que tem é esse
<EduardeCalibal> Com o lsusb não viu nada no formato ID 0000:0000?
<toter> italocura: a minha recomendação para os clientes nesta situação é comprar um laptop novo... fica super caro arrumar e por um pouquinho a mais junta a grana do conserto para comprar outro laptop
<EduardeCalibal> É, acada sendo por ai a solução muitas vezes...
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho um antigo aqui, comprei um LCD e ele não ligou mais...
<EduardeCalibal> :-/
<EduardeCalibal> Só prejuízo.
<toter> eu poderia até ganhar alguma coisa tentando arrumar, mas meu tempo é mais precioso... só dá dor de cabeça para o técnico...
<italocura> entaum.... vo ficar com um cemiterio de computadores snif
<EduardeCalibal> É, tenho uma pilha de sucata aqui...  Só 486 acho que são uns 10...
<italocura> porque desktop normalz jah tenho umas 30 placa aqui no escritorio
<italocura> tenho um 286 que ainda funciona hauhauhauha
<italocura> sera que existe museu de informatica
<EduardeCalibal> Bá, tenho um desses, sem processador, ao menos visível.
<EduardeCalibal> É provável.  :D
<italocura> queria fazer uma doação
<toter> tive que jogar fora esses dias 4 laptops hp... tirei o adesivo do windows original, memórias e hd e joguei o resto no lixo
<EduardeCalibal> Deve ter centro de reciclagem por ai...
<EduardeCalibal> Eles quebram tudo e aproveitam uns 10%.
<italocura> quem sabe algum alienigena acha utilidade prele
<toter> tem sim... eu é que não estou nem aí para o planeta... ehehe
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<italocura> uaauuah
<italocura> eu tenho uma filha de 7 anos man
<italocura> quero que o planeta dure mais um pouco
<italocura> hauhauhauh
<EduardeCalibal> Aqui tem um que as empresas cobram para ficar com as peças.
<toter> com certeza eles vão separar isso do lixo mais na frente...
<EduardeCalibal> Melhor a empresa cobra.
<EduardeCalibal> Hoje em dia vem melhorando isso...  Aos poucos.
<natsha> desculpa mais eu não sei fazer esse comando lsusb
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<EduardeCalibal> Abra um terminal.
<EduardeCalibal> Dentro dele use o comando lsusb
<EduardeCalibal> No retorno dele terá o código que peço.
<EduardeCalibal> Pode mandar o retorno dele para o pastebin para que não precise jogar ele aqui no chat.
<eduardo> boa tarde! não estou conseguindo capturar imagem de um vídeo através do Reprodutor de Filmes. Exibe uma mensagem a seguinte msg de erro: "o totem nao pode capturar uma imagem do video". Alguém conhece o motivo do erro?
<Gusttavo> Ola pessoal.
<Gusttavo> gostaria de tirar uma duvida.
<Gusttavo> quando inicio meu ubuntu..
<natsha> atsha@natsha-desktop:~$ lsusb
<natsha> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<natsha> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<natsha> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<natsha> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 093a:2510 Pixart Imaging, Inc. Hama Optical Mouse
<natsha> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<natsha> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 058f:6362 Alcor Micro Corp. Hi-Speed 21-in-1 Flash Card Reader/Writer (Internal/External)
<natsha> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<natsha> natsha@natsha-deskto
<Gusttavo> aparece disable Irq#7..o que pode ser?
<italocura> entaum, o netbook tava baum.... ai fds resolvi pluga ele na minha tv de lcd pah vê o firme a rede social.... num tive paciencia de vê o filme todo.... dexei o note ligado até zera a bateria..... depois esqueci que tava sem batera tentei liga e nada... coloquei a fonte e liguei, pediu a senha da bios e talz
<italocura> ai travo
<italocura> e depois mais nem sinal de vida
<italocura> jah desmontei, mais parece que tah tudo normalz
<natsha> é isso que aparece
<italocura> foi algum chip que foi po saco mesmo eu acho
<italocura> se tivesse um hd de reposição pah testa
<Gusttavo> ALOOO
<Gusttavo> Irq#7/
<EduardeCalibal> natsha, não vi ele ai, acho que não é nativamente suportado.
<EduardeCalibal> Estou procurando pela internet, tem mais alguma informação dele?  É da TIM, USB, modem, 0980, algo mais?
<natsha> vc quer o id do modem
<toter> italocura: mesmo ligando ele na tomada sem a bateria... ele não liga?
<Gusttavo> ALguem pode me ajudar a me dizer o que pode ser Irq#7?
<natsha> esse éo problema não consigo entrar com ele na net
<Mano_Chao> Gusttavo, irq eh pedido de interrupçao
<Gusttavo> Mano-chao..Mais o que e esse pedido?
<Mano_Chao> eh recurso da sua placa mae cara... sao os pedidos de interrupção que ela faz pra poder dar prioridade para os processos executados
<Mano_Chao> esses pedidos sao passados pro processador pra poder passar uma determinada tarefa na frente de outra
<Mano_Chao> mais ou menos nisso
<Gusttavo> Mano_chao:-Quando inicio o ubuntu..aparece Irq#7..O que eu devo fazer?que tipo de problema é este,me Ajude se possivel.
<Mano_Chao> ele trava nessa ae ou soh mostra a msg e continua
<Mano_Chao> ???
<Gusttavo> mostra a mensagem e trava.
<Gusttavo> fica tela preta depois.
<italocura> toter: não ermão
<italocura> toter  não ermão
<Mano_Chao> Gusttavo, tenta dah uma olhada nas confs de IRQ no seu setup
<EduardeCalibal> natsha, o que tiver do modem já ajuda.
<Erosreis> alguem aqui é programador?
<EduardeCalibal> Putz...
<EduardeCalibal> Programador, diga.
<EduardeCalibal> Erosreis.
<Erosreis> sabe dizer qual ferramenta subistitui o C++ builder do windows no ubuntu?
<EduardeCalibal> Estou codificando algo nesta direção.   Quando comecei a programar em Linux também queria uma ferramenta dessas.
<EduardeCalibal> Agora já acho que o melhor é trabalhar no código, mas ainda acho que perco muito tempo com as telas.
<Gusttavo> Mano_chao.:E o que devo especificamente olhar la?Qual deve ser a ordem dos processos?
<Erosreis> então sabes alguma?
<EduardeCalibal> Não tenho experiência com nenhuma para te dizer o que tem de melhor, vou te passar os nomes do que tenho instalado:
<Romil> deu certo
<peregrinator_six> Romil, :D
<EduardeCalibal> BOA Constructor, gazpacho, Lazarus, QT3 assistant,
<EduardeCalibal> RAD acho que são esses.
<EduardeCalibal> Pegou Erosreis?
<EduardeCalibal> A própria Borland já teve um mas largou de mão...
<EduardeCalibal> Na época, Kylex.
<Erosreis> <EduardeCalibal> peguei sim
<Gusttavo> <Gusttavo> Mano_chao.:E o que devo especificamente olhar la?Qual deve ser a ordem dos processos?
<EduardeCalibal> Dos que falei acho que o mais evoluído é o Lazarus.
<EduardeCalibal> Tem inclusive as telas muito parecidas com o BCB.
<Erosreis> <EduardeCalibal> vlw
<Erosreis> <EduardeCalibal> todas elas usam a limguagem c++ né?
<EduardeCalibal> Não, alguns são genéricos.  Como falei, nunca trabalhei com nenhum deles.
<EduardeCalibal> Uso apenas como referência.  E recomendo que tente fazer o mesmo, criando classes que tornem o seu ato de construir telas uma coisa mais amigável.
<Erosreis> <EduardeCalibal>  ok
<Erosreis> <EduardeCalibal>  e tipo você trabalha com quais limguagens?
<EduardeCalibal> Já tive contato prático com 14, hoje só lido com C/C++.
<EduardeCalibal> E bash script que é uma m
<EduardeCalibal> mão na roda.
<EduardeCalibal> Muito enjambrei código com bash script até macetear como fazer em C.  Afinal Linux não é Windows.  Demorei a me adaptar.
<EduardeCalibal> Esta programando em C a quanto tempo?
<EduardeCalibal> E com Linux.
<victor-hugo> Estou com uma aplicação JAVA que chama um relatório (feito com iReport). Onde nesse relatório utilizo a fonte ARIAL.ttf (em negrito) que já está instalada no Ubuntu. O problema é que no Ubuntu 9.10 o relatório corta algumas letras finais. No Ubuntu 10.04 e 10.10 funciona normalmente!  Alguem poderia me dizer se teve alguma mudança nas versões que pode fazer com que ocorra essa falha na versão anterior? Onde é esta 
<victor-hugo> Alguem pode ajudar ?
<natsha> desculpa como eu abro o diretorio
<EduardeCalibal> Parece que sua DPI de vídeo esta diferente agora, pode ser isso?
<natsha> me ajudem que eu não sei
<EduardeCalibal> natsha, esta usando o gerenciador de arquivos ou o terminal?
<natsha> eu achei na net um modo de instalar o modem
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<EduardeCalibal> Se estiver com o gerenciador de arquivos aberto basta clicar sobre a pasta(diretório, local) para abrir.
<EduardeCalibal> Pelo terminal o comando para ir para um diretório é cd <caminho>.
<EduardeCalibal> Onde o caminho você substitui pelo "caminho" literalmente.
<EduardeCalibal> Por exemplo /home/usuario.
<natsha> eu ja fui no repositorio e insatalei usb-modeswistch
<EduardeCalibal> É um problema, não tenho esse pacote nos meus repositórios...  Alguém pode auxiliar ela com isso?
<natsha> vou ver aqui
<victor-hugo>                 Alguem me ajuda ;.... ?
<EduardeCalibal> victor-hugo, o dpi pode estar diferente, por ser isso?
<victor-hugo>                      Estou com uma aplicação JAVA que chama um relatório (feito com iReport). Onde nesse relatório utilizo a fonte ARIAL.ttf (em negrito) que já está instalada no Ubuntu. O problema é que no Ubuntu 9.10 o relatório corta algumas letras finais. No Ubuntu 10.04 e 10.10 funciona normalmente!  Alguem poderia me dizer se teve alguma mudança nas versões que pode fazer com que ocorra essa falha na versão an
<Galaxy|USA> !grub
<ubottu-br> GRUB é o gerenciador de boot padrão do Ubuntu. Perdeu o GRUB depois de instalar o Windows? Veja https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub (em Inglês) - Tutoriais do GRUB: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto (em Inglês)
<Galaxy|USA> !%
<Galaxy|USA> alguem sabe dizer que sigla é essa 'Apc' esta relacionado ao meu gerenciador do cache
<tux_> Alguém sabe me dizer se o linux consegue ler e escrever em partição ntfs sem problemas?
<Galaxy|USA> sim consegue
<EduardeCalibal> Não tive incidentes ainda, acho que n
<EduardeCalibal> acho que não vai ter problemas.
<tux_> Qual o pacote mais estável para efetuá-lo?
<EduardeCalibal> Putz, como me estranho com esse ENTER aqui.
<Galaxy|USA> apc 'Se tiver o APC disponível como sistema de cache, experimenta ele. Eu acho melhor que o memcache.'
<EduardeCalibal> N
<EduardeCalibal> Putz...
<EduardeCalibal> Não posso falar de estabilidade tux_, uso tudo beta aqui...
<tux_> E o ntfs-3g?
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho aqui esse ai na versão 1:2010.3.6-1 e o ntfsprogs versão 2.0.0-1
<EduardeCalibal> Mais o libntfs10 e o libntfs-3g75 que acho que são companheiros dos outros dois.
<tux_> EduardeCalibal: vc acessa dados na particao sem problemas tipo escuta musicas le documentos copia grava essas coisas?
<EduardeCalibal> Das vezes que precisei montei sem incidentes, como qualquer outra partição.
<EduardeCalibal> Salvo se o Windows sofreu desligamento irregular.
<EduardeCalibal> E se fizer manutenção o Windows vai informar que o disco esta sujo e irá fazer manutenção assim que for acessar.
<tux_> Estou querendo criar uma particao e estou em duvidas se crio ela e fat 32 ou ntfs para ser acessado pelo slackware?
<EduardeCalibal> FAT 32 pega até 1GB, menos de 1GB, não lembro mais.
<EduardeCalibal> Deve ser até 1024.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas é mais rápida.
<EduardeCalibal> NTFS é mais segura.
<EduardeCalibal> Dizem que é mais segura, não sei de certeza.
<tux_> Galaxy|USA: Obrigado.
<tux_> EduardeCalibal: Obrigado.
 * pqatsi finalmente para com um pouco mais de calma pra dizer um Oi melhor pra Ursinha 
<Ricardo__> EduardeCalibal, fat32 é ate 2 gb se for uma iso por ex...
<natsha> desisti de instalar o modem
<ffr76> Boa tarde qual comando para ver o  tamanho das pastas do hd?
<natsha> é complicado
<pqatsi> natsha: q modem?
<natsha> da tim
<natsha> não configura de forma nenhuma
<natsha> temque instalar um monte de coisa
<natsha> esse modem meu irmão ganhou da tim
<natsha> buenas noches a todos
<EduardeCalibal> Ricardo__, ok, deve ser 2.048 então.  Lembro que não conseguia manter ISO por causa disso.
<ffr76> Boa tarde qual comando para ver o  tamanho das pastas do hd?
<EduardeCalibal> Pelo terminal você quer dizer?
<EduardeCalibal> du -s -h <caminho>
<EduardeCalibal> Mas demora um pouco se tiver muita coisa dentro.
<ffr76> Eduarde calibal valeu !!! :>)
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<Gladonias> Boa noite.
<Gladonias> Alguem pode me ajudar com o apt-get?
<Gladonias> O apt-get update nao atualiza por completo, certas fontes da 404 Not Found
<Gladonias> Como restauro meu sources.list?
<Gladonias> Por favor, alguem?
<Gladonias> Alguem?
<Gladonias> Hey pessoal.
<Gladonias> Por favor, alguem me ajuda com o apt-get update.
<Gladonias> Nao consigo atualizar.
<Gladonias> Como restauro meu sources.list?
<psx> Gladonias
<Gladonias> psx Oi
<psx> digita
<psx> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<psx> pra editar
<licensed> por acaso alguem utiliza o programa de nfe da sefaz? queria saber se da pra enviar a nfe por email por ele
<psx> da não
<psx> :P
<psx> tu diz
<psx> aquele public neh
<psx> tipo
<psx> quando tu for imprimir
<psx> tem uma opção la em cima de salvar
<psx> tu salva como pdf
<psx> e envia normal por teu email
<psx> ;>
<licensed> isso
<licensed> mas automatico pelo programa nao vai nao ne?
<psx> não
<psx> :D
<licensed> joia =D valeu kra
<Gladonias> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick/main Sources
<Gladonias>   404  Not Found
<Gladonias> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick/main i386 Packages
<Gladonias>   404  Not Found
<Gladonias> Alguem me ajuda com isso?
<ElDeablo> Boa noite
<megalinux> o que é isso??
<megalinux> eu não intendo absolutamente neda disso
<Rubem> Galera, é possível Instalar dois sistema na mesmo disco no  virtualbox ? Exemplo: Dualboot Win. e Linux
<Porcks> Rubem: sim
<Rubem> Já estou mentendo mão na massa!!! Quero aprender a mexer no grub
<samuel_mesq> qual o melhor Gnome ou KDE ?
<Rubem> È questão de gosto
<Rubem> Eu prefiro gnome já usei o KDE e não gostei
<claudio-tux> boa tarde
<claudio-tux> pessoal preciso de uma ajudinha aqui
<samuel_mesq> valew
<claudio-tux> alguem sabe como alterar a cor do menu do tema dust?
<claudio-tux> alguem sabe alterar a cor no arquivo gtkrc??
<claudio-tux> alguem sabe alterar esse arquivo?
<peregrinator_six> Good night for all humans.
<Erosreis> boa noite pessoal
<Erosreis> alguem ae?
<peregrinator_six> Erosreis, boa noite.
<Erosreis> peregrinator_six, você usa o ubuntu amigo?
<peregrinator_six> Ubuntu 10.10 32-Bits
<Erosreis> <peregrinator_six> eu tbm é que eu queria saber o que você achou do 10.10
<Erosreis> <peregrinator_six> não sei porque mais no ubuntu 10.04 eu abilitava os efeitos graficos numa boa
<Erosreis> <peregrinator_six> mais agora no 10.10 a gelatina janela fica meio que serrada
<Erosreis> <peregrinator_six> a sua tbm é assim?
<peregrinator_six> deixa eu habilitar o efeito extra aqui...
<peregrinator_six> Erosreis, eu to usando uma ATI 4350 sem o driver propietario e aqui tá perfeito!
<Erosreis> então e eu uma ati 1gb radeom 4550
<Erosreis> e quando movo a janela um pouco fica gelatina mais ta serrando um pouco nas bordas
<peregrinator_six> Erosreis, driver open ou da ati...?!
<Erosreis> da ATI
<peregrinator_six> não gosto do driver da ati não, quando coloco aqui da bug no efeito de água do comppiz e fica tudo podre...
<peregrinator_six> testa ai o efeito d eágua...
<peregrinator_six> água...
<Erosreis> como funciona pra colocar o efeito da agua
<claudio-tux> boa
<claudio-tux> alguem sabe alterar a cor do das janelas de menus no arquivo gtkrc?
<peregrinator_six> Erosreis, só ir lá no gerenciador do compiz e marcar a quadricula que tá do lado de uma gota de água!
<Erosreis> então fiz isso mais como funciona esse efeito é na janela é?
<peregrinator_six> Erosreis, pra ativar é só segurar Ctrl+tecla win
<peregrinator_six> e segurar o esquerdo do mouse...
<Erosreis> to ligado
<Erosreis> aqui deu certo mano
<peregrinator_six> Erosreis, então com certeza esse não é o mesmo driver que o que eu usei...
<Erosreis> poxa que massa queria aprender mais efeitos no ubuntu
<peregrinator_six> Erosreis, tem uma opação que melhora a renderização dos efeitos na janela...
<Erosreis> qual
<peregrinator_six> não lembro, vou tentar achar aqui pra vc..
<Erosreis> você sabe o do fogo?
<Guevara> salve
<peregrinator_six> Erosreis, sim...
<peregrinator_six> tem que habilitar os plugins extraz...
<peregrinator_six> Erosreis, mas calma lá..
<peregrinator_six> eum de cada vez...
<Erosreis> ok
<peregrinator_six> Erosreis, deixa eu lhe ajudar com as janelas meio serrilhadas ai..
<peregrinator_six> pera um pouco...
<Erosreis> ok
<W0RL0CK> ola pessoal qual o canal de games?
<peregrinator_six> Erosreis, só mais um pouco que aqui a velocidade é discada man...
<peregrinator_six> :\
<Erosreis> ok
<peregrinator_six> Erosreis,
<peregrinator_six> Erosreis,  me da o nome do efeito que deixa as janelas gelatinosas ai...?!
#ubuntu-br 2010-12-21
<Erosreis> peregrinator_six>  janela gelatinosa
<Erosreis> mesmo
<peregrinator_six> tá, pera mais um pouco..
<Erosreis> só um minuto vo aqui venho ja
<insano> alguém aí conhece um bom tutorial de como instalar o zimbra no ubuntu 10.04?
<EduardeCalibal> zimbra...  Não lembro desse nome.
<peregrinator_six> insano, http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=54811.0
<EduardeCalibal> Esse ai é melhor, o que tinha encontrado era bem antigo
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<insano> peregrinator_six, o zimbra é compatível com o ubuntu 8.04, mas quero um tutorial para ubuntu 10.04
<peregrinator_six> insano, ingles...
<insano> peregrinator_six, ok
<peregrinator_six> insano, http://whatan00b.com/upgrading-zimbra-server-from-ubuntu-8-04-to-10-04
<peregrinator_six> insano, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1471278
<peregrinator_six> insano, http://www.zimbra.com/forums/installation/39630-zimbra-ubuntu-10-04-lts.html
<insano> peregrinator_six, achei a versão compatível
<insano> já lançaram
<insano> http://www.zimbra.com/downloads/ne-downloads.html
<peregrinator_six> ótimo. Meus parabéns!
<peregrinator_six> :)
<insano> vlw :P
<peregrinator_six> Erosreis, pvt
<insano> peregrinator_six, o zimbra precisa de licença?
<peregrinator_six> insano, não conheço e nem sei pra que isso ai serve não...
<peregrinator_six> śo tentei lhe ajudar! ;)
<peregrinator_six> *só...
<insano> OK
<Erosreis> <peregrinator_six> ?
<peregrinator_six> Erosreis, pvt
<Erosreis> o que é isso?
<Gomex> Andre_Gondim, fala bo
<Gomex> bot*
<Rubem> Galera, o que é uma versão estável ? È uma versão que tá funcionando perfeitamente ?
<peregrinator_six> isso ai. :0
<peregrinator_six> exemplo, o sistema que eu to usando agora é estável!
<peregrinator_six> Rubem, é sempre a versão que sai deṕos da RC
<peregrinator_six> costuma ser chamada de versão final ou versão estavel!
<Rubem> Valeu.
<Andre_Gondim> Rubem, uma versão estável é aquela que tem suporte
<Andre_Gondim> Rubem, o Ubuntu tem dois tipos de versão a LTS que tem suporte longo de 3 anos no desktop e 5 nos servidores e a versão que é chamada de normal que tem 18 meses de suporte
<Rubem> Hum...valeu Andre
<peregrinator_six> ...
<peregrinator_six> ???
<peregrinator_six> aff!
<sandrossv> Boa noite
<samuel_mesq> duvida sobre conexao ...
<newclimb> boa noite
<samuel_mesq> preciso limpar o cache da conexao ou algo do tipo ?
<samuel_mesq> pq antes era so clicar em conexoes e escolher a que eu queria conectar
<samuel_mesq> agora tenho que fazer isso umas 30x
<samuel_mesq> alguem pode me disser o que seria ?
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, bom dia man.
<samuel_mesq> fala peregrinator
<samuel_mesq> vc sempre fica nas madrugadas no irc ? kkkk
<samuel_mesq> tbm to ... deixa queto
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, nem sempre, ams na maioria das vezes sim...
<samuel_mesq> se liga sua conexao demora a entrar ?
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, desculpa ai..
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, como assim...!?
<peregrinator_six> no freenode...?!
<samuel_mesq> nao no ubuntu mesmo
<samuel_mesq> eu ligo o pc, e agora comecou ontem
<samuel_mesq> é umas 30 vezes ate a DSL conectar
<samuel_mesq> 30 ou + dar ate raiva
<toter> o importante é que vc. ainda está usando linux
<toter> dando raiva ou não
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, eu tenho discada, mas até que é bem raído pra conecatr, o brabo é navegar... :P
<peregrinator_six> AUHSUAHSUAHSUHUAH
<toter> peregrinator_six: mentira que vc. tem discada
<peregrinator_six> toter, entao tá...
<samuel_mesq> suahsua bons tempos da discada, mentira mo raiva da discada
<toter> na verdade eu não estou querendo acreditar
<samuel_mesq> cara nao sei o que fazer
<toter> vc. é um cara inteligente
<samuel_mesq> outro dia fiquei 10 minutos
<samuel_mesq> so tentando conectar
<toter> pq. vc. tem discada até hoje?
<peregrinator_six> afff...
<peregrinator_six> tsc... :S
<peregrinator_six> não tenho até hoje como se tive-se a anos, tenho só 6 meses pois é só assim que posso me conecatar de casa...
<toter> peraí... então quer dizer que vc. tinha dsl há 6 meses atrás?
<samuel_mesq> kkk ou nao
<peregrinator_six> toter, só tenho 6 meses de conexão discada, minha primeira...
<peregrinator_six> toter, vc é um alienigena...?! Porque tenho quase certeza que tem muitos desses soltos por aqui no IRC...
<newclimb> alguem ta com problema no irc o meu ta desconectando toda hora
<peregrinator_six> to começando a ficar preocupado... 0o
<toter> hehehe
<peregrinator_six> newclimb, qual é o seu...?!
<newclimb> pidgin
<peregrinator_six> o meu é o GNOME _Xchat!
<peregrinator_six> pidgin é sussa!
<peregrinator_six> tranquilidade!
<peregrinator_six> eu suava ele a menos de 1 mes!
<peregrinator_six> nenhum preblema não...
<toter> putz... só fiquei preocupado... um cara que entende de linux como vc. acessando a internet a 56kbps... e olhe lá pq. nunca chega a 56k
<newclimb> poxa nao sei o que ta rolando toda hora cai
<toter> 3G é inacessível aonde vc. mora?
<peregrinator_six> com certeza, pior que discada, aqui é muito montanhoso, moro praticamente em um vale...
<toter> tsc... estou até me sentindo um pouco culpado em compartilhar um screenshot da velocidade da minha internet aqui
<peregrinator_six> toter, http://www.trendnet.com/products/proddetail.asp?prod=110_TFM-560X&cat=39
<peregrinator_six> toter, nada a ver rapaz, o que vc tem de culpa nisso...?!
<peregrinator_six> eu em...
<toter> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1078889446.png
<peregrinator_six> opa, forte em...?!
<toter> e a possibilidade de vc. mudar para um lugar próximo daí que tenha uma internet mais rápida?
<peregrinator_six> impossivel no moento...
<peregrinator_six> *momento...
<toter> espero que dure muito tempo a sua estadia por aí :)
<peregrinator_six> toter,  to com o kernel novo pra baixar e instalar aqui mas só vou fazer amanhã pelo window$ do meu irmão... http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Como-instalar-programas-sem-internet?pagina=2
<peregrinator_six> mais de 40 megas..
<peregrinator_six> toter, ???
<peregrinator_six> <toter> espero que dure muito tempo a sua estadia por aí :)
<toter> espero que vc. mude logo daí para ter uma internet melhor
<peregrinator_six> não ntendi o que quiz dizer...?!
<peregrinator_six> *entendi...
<sandrossv> peregrinator_six: Só por curiosidade, em que cidade vc mora ?
<toter> tsc... vc. merecia ter uma internet igual essa que eu te passei para vc. testar mais o linux
<peregrinator_six> rj baixada fluminense...
<toter> ops... espero que NÃO dure a sua estadia por aí... agora que vi o erro :/
<samuel_mesq> nossa flw pra vcs
<samuel_mesq> sorte com a discada peregrinator_six
<peregrinator_six> tem sorte nada não, e na raça e dispozição mesmo...
<peregrinator_six> fazer o que...?!
<peregrinator_six> :S
<al4nc4ds> discada suckz
<peregrinator_six> brasil um pais de todos... :|
<toter> peregrinator_six: gostaria de poder ajudar mas não posso fazer nada
<peregrinator_six> toter, pelo amor de DEUS rapaz, o que vc tem a ver...?! Que isso cara, sem neura! ;)
<toter> ok
<toter> :)
<peregrinator_six> tranquilidade, não esuqenta sua cabeça não, se quem deveria esuqentar tá nem ai pra o povo vc que vcai...?!
<peregrinator_six> para com isso...
<toter> internet na suíça
<toter> 50 Mbps
<toter> 62 dólares por mês
<toter> 100 Mbps
<toter> 88 dólares por mês
<toter> http://www.cablecom.ch/en/b2c/internet.htm
<toter> sortudo quem mora por lá
<peregrinator_six> toter, não..
<peregrinator_six> toter,  lá eles são tratados como pessoas diferente de paises subdesenvolvidos igual esse lixo aqui...
<peregrinator_six> toter, tem o coração saudavel...?!
<toter> peregrinator_six: poderia estar mais... estou um pouco acima do peso
<toter> hehe
<peregrinator_six> vou faer um testi de velocidade lá no link que vc mandou... MEDA... OO
<peregrinator_six> *fazer...
<toter> testa lá
<toter> www.speedtest.net
<peregrinator_six> toter, http://www.speedtest.net/result/1078910942.png
<toter> coração... batendo mais rápido... ai ai
<toter> tsc...
<peregrinator_six> chupa essa manga garoto... :p
<toter> espero que vc. não fiquei mais 6 meses com essa velocidade
<toter> tudo vai melhorar
<toter> fiquei=fique
<peregrinator_six> será que a dona dilminha do pt vai me ajudar...?! 0o
<peregrinator_six> MEDA da resposta...
<toter> devia pelo menos melhorar o sinal 3G onde vc. mora... seria interessante colocar mais torres por aí
<toter> entra em contato com as empresas de telecomunicação
<kayros> alguem sabe onde baixo este pluguin Java* 1.3.1 and higher.
<toter> se tivesse pelo menos 1 Mbit por aí... seria um bom começo
<kayros> ou Husdawg LLC
<peregrinator_six> toter, tem estão pra inalgirar uma antena aqui de frente pra aonde eu moro e tem visada perfeita pra minha casa, uns 1500 a 2000 metros de distancia, vamos ver do que se trata...
<peregrinator_six> dscupe os erros...
<peregrinator_six> desculpe..
<toter> previsão de quando ela vai ser inaugurada?
<toter> qual empresa?
<peregrinator_six> não sei...
<peregrinator_six> nem sei do qu se trata, mas já tá om uz de segurança ativada e creio já está mntada, ano que vem deve tá funcionando, epsero que seja uma ótima surpresa...
<peregrinator_six> mas não acredito muito não, o brasil já me acostumou a acreditar em disgraça... :S
<toter> ano que vem a gente conversa... me passa as informações a respeito quando chegar
<peregrinator_six> beleza, vai voltar mais aqui esse ano não toter...?!
<toter> vou sim... estou apenas curioso para ver a velocidade que a antena vai oferecer
<toter> vai ser 3g? 4g? 4g seria legal
<peregrinator_six> toter, nem sabe se é de telefonia, pode ser radio só... Tipo nextel... :s
<toter> pfff... sério? nextel está em declínio...
<toter> nos estados unidos a sprint está pensando em economizar 11 bilhões de dólares
<toter> desligando a rede iDen que ela comprou da Nextel em 2005
<peregrinator_six> um...
<peregrinator_six> toter,  mas aqui é brasil né, paisaonde reina a bagunça e o deus caos impera... :S
<toter> outras empresas poderiam aproveitar essa antena e instalar mais aparelhos
<toter> vivo, claro, sei lá o nome das empresas de hoje em dia
<toter> qual a população aí da baixada? elas ganhariam $$$ juntando forças...
<peregrinator_six> toter, tá bem intusiasmado em...?! :p
<peregrinator_six> rsrrsrss
<toter> anima, cara... ano que vem as coisas melhoram
<peregrinator_six> toter, vão sim, o mundo vai acabar e espero que seja bem no começo do ano! \o/
<toter> hehehe
<peregrinator_six> e espero que comece pelo brasil...
<peregrinator_six> toter, convite... #linux4fun
<morfeu> boa noite, o ubuntu server presta pra um montar um servidor pra lan house q roda os pc clientes xp
<Andre_Gondim> morfeu, o que você quer rodar no server?
<morfeu> Andre_Gondim: quero limitar a banda, down, proxy
<Andre_Gondim> morfeu, então serve
<morfeu> Andre_Gondim: me arruma ai um tutorial?
<Andre_Gondim> morfeu, não tenho nenhum a mão, mas podes procurar sobre squid, iptables e tals
<insano> Alguém sabe como faço para rodar apache em host.domain separado do zimbra em mail.domain?
<insano> Alguém sabe como faço para rodar apache em host.domain separado do zimbra em mail.domain?
<alanteixeira> bom dia pessoal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<EduardeCalibal> Bá.  Usei um dist-upgrade aqui e a informação é que tenho 2168 pacotes por atualizar...  3GB de download.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que não vai prestar.
<liberie> EduardeCalibal: bem faz um backup do seu ~ antes
<liberie> mas se o dist-upgrade parar em algum momento , reinicia e comeca ele novamente
<EduardeCalibal> Não vejo problema no backup em si, só que quando mistura muitas atualizações de pacotes as coisas geralmente não vão bem...
<liberie> exemplo dependendo da versao do seu udev voce precisa de um kernel mais recente ou nao atualiza
<liberie> coisas assim
<liberie> mas no geral nao deve lhe dar muita dor de cabeça
<EduardeCalibal> Costumo ter problemas com o kernell que não inicial e um programa que outro que para de funcionar...  Mas só saberei isso daqui a algumas horas...
<EduardeCalibal> Iniciei a 1h e esta em 4% ainda...
<EduardeCalibal> Pacote 151.
<EduardeCalibal> É, estava estimando aqui...  Vai ser uma atualização de 24h...
<EduardeCalibal> Vai ser um longo dia.  AFK.
<pqatsi> [21/12-08:09:16] < liberie> EduardeCalibal: bem faz um backup do seu ~ antes
<pqatsi> qq home tem c isso
<pqatsi> ?
<liberie> pqatsi: simples
<liberie> se der pau
<liberie> reinstala
<liberie> ;)
<liberie> e copia o home
<pqatsi> ah sim, voces tao instalando windows
<pqatsi> foi mal
<liberie> ?
<EduardeCalibal> liberie, não alimente o troll...
<liberie> EduardeCalibal: realmente hehehe
<pqatsi> nenhum pacote pode tocar no /home
<pqatsi> via de regra
<pqatsi> nao e o distupgrade dando certo ou errado que seus arquivos vao sumir
<liberie> troll logo cedo eu mereço viu
<pqatsi> EduardeCalibal: ironia agora é troll? pode mais nao? ¬¬
<liberie> EduardeCalibal: voce poderia ter dado fetch only
<liberie> e depois dar o dist-upgrade em si
<liberie> dai faria tudo de uma vez depois
<pqatsi> aptitude -d
<pqatsi> :D
<EduardeCalibal> Estava com umas duas dúzias de problemas de conflitos para atualizar.
<pqatsi> liberie: mas n vai fazer diferenca
<EduardeCalibal> Preferi mandar uma dist-upgrade logo e parar de sofrer.
<pqatsi> EduardeCalibal: aptitude -d full-upgrade
<pqatsi> -d? xover... agora fiquei na duvida
<liberie> pqatsi: o cara sabe o que esta fazendo
<liberie> eu tambem sei o que estou falando
<pqatsi> isso
<liberie> favor ficar queto ai cara
<liberie> deixa de ser troll
<pqatsi> liberie: :*
<pqatsi> quer um abraço tb?
<rootsh> o povo esta animado cedo
<pqatsi> EduardeCalibal: por curiosidade, de q versao pra q versao
<liberie> rootsh: hehehe
<EduardeCalibal> Não tenho assuntos com você...
<pqatsi> uia
<liberie> EduardeCalibal: se tiver como parar o dist-upgrade
<liberie> manda um -d no seu apt-get
<liberie> assim voce nao tem de passar o dia resolvendo problemas a os poucos
<liberie> e deixa para fazer tudo de uma vez
<EduardeCalibal> Não é saudável interromper o apt, mas vou precisar dos pacotes novos de qualquer forma, ao menos fico com tudo no PC já.
<liberie> e isso e verdade saudavel nao e , mas.....
<pqatsi> EduardeCalibal: o apt enquanto faz download nao opera nada no sistema, eo o que voce baixou nao se perde
<pqatsi> mesmo o que ta baixando agora, ele dá resume depois
<EduardeCalibal> Algo me diz que realmente vai ser um longo dia...
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<liberie> hahahaha
<liberie> to notando EduardeCalibal
<rootsh> se for servidor use o apticron
<pqatsi> povo pessimista
<rootsh> depois de deixar tudo redondo
<pqatsi> ir pra um full-upgrade achando que a coisa vai explodir realmente e meio caminho andado
<rootsh> http://alex.laner.net.br/?p=37
<pqatsi> e outra sugestao, o aptitude resolve dependencias truncadas melhor que o apt-get
<pqatsi> rootsh: isso me lembra o unnatended-upgrades
<rootsh> pqatsi: não conheço esse cara não
<pqatsi> rootsh: Descrição: automatic installation of security upgrades This package can download and install security upgrades automatically and unattended, taking care to only install packages from the configured APT source, and checking for dpkg prompts about configuration file changes.
<pqatsi> Este script é o backend para a opção APT::Periodic::Unattended-Upgrade.
<pqatsi> ele é simpatico
<pqatsi> atualiza tudo que dá pra atualizar sem intervenção
<pqatsi> e deixa o resto pra vc
<liberie> EduardeCalibal: o dia longo viu
<pqatsi> Pacote: unattended-upgrades
<liberie> nao sei o que e pior , download lento ou ......
<pqatsi> na verdade
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, sempre que tento usar o aptitude ele tenta remover 60% do sistema...  Não posso usar ele de forma alguma.
<pqatsi> EduardeCalibal: basta marcar os pacotes que voce nao quer que remova
<pqatsi> o aptitude tenta sempre limpar o sistema com coisas que ele acha q vc nao usa
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho 4278 pacotes no sistema...
<pqatsi> como em geral ninguem usa o aptitude pra instalar pacotes, ele sempre acha que o que voce tem e inutil :p
<pqatsi> EduardeCalibal: eh, mas se voce pina o ubuntu-desktop por exemplo
<pqatsi> ele ja nao tenta remover o gnome inteiro
<EduardeCalibal> Ele tenta remover coisas como gnome, nautilus e por ai vai...
<EduardeCalibal> E não uso ubuntu, caso ainda não tenha entendido...
<rootsh> liberie: você esta num país de 1o. mundo e vem me falar de internet lerda, vem morar no interior de SP
<pqatsi> EduardeCalibal: debian?
<pqatsi> melhor ainda
<liberie> to falando o EduardeCalibal , rootsh
<pqatsi> EduardeCalibal: upgrades de versão entre debian já se recomenda o aptitude faz tempo
<liberie> eu to relaxado em velocidade , falar a verdade nem sei o que fazer com tanta ;)
<EduardeCalibal> A internet por aqui flutua muito.
<pqatsi> inclusive alguns upgrades escrotos e mais facil fazer por aptitude, como por exemplo pular versao
<EduardeCalibal> Tinha que ter feito isso durante a madrugada mas não dei um enter ontem, só vi agora pela manhã...
<EduardeCalibal> pqatsi, esqueça, aptitude não rola aqui.
<pqatsi> rootsh: ai n e pior que são carlos não ne :P
<EduardeCalibal> Ele marcou mais de 3000 pacotes para remoção...
<EduardeCalibal> Fora que ficou 30 minutos vendo o que ia fazer antes disso.
<pqatsi> onde antenas de 3G duelam umas com as outras e fazem o modem entrar em loop
<pqatsi> :p
<liberie> estranho
<liberie> nenhum doc do debian
<liberie> referencia a preferencia do aptitude em cima do apt
<pqatsi> EduardeCalibal: entao, o problema do aptitude é que ele tem um banco proprio também
<liberie> gosto pessoal ai ja e outra historia
<liberie> se voce gosta e funciona para voce pqatsi otimo
<EduardeCalibal> Ele esta cruzando dependências, não vou ficar brincando com a configuração dele...  Vou atualizar o sistema e não usar mais o aptitude.
<liberie> para o EduardeCalibal o apt funciona de boa
<liberie> entao
<pqatsi> liberie: ja deu pra notar que eu parei de te atacar?
<EduardeCalibal> Tocando serviço...  Fui.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<rootsh> pqatsi: estou numa cidade de 40k de habitantes, acho que em São Carlos no mínimo tem internet a cabo, aqui apenas wifi ou speedy
<pqatsi> EduardeCalibal: nao to falando pra voce usar. aptitude é bom quando usado desde o começo
<liberie> speedy doi :(
<pqatsi> estou comentando agora que alguns upgrades estranhos só são possíveis de serem feitos com o aptitude por conta do sistema de resolucao de dependencias dele, que é muito mais apurado que o apt-get
<liberie> e os wifi do BR que capturan porta 53
<pqatsi> EduardeCalibal: se for pensar, tem utilitario melhor até que o apt-get/aptitude. O smart é um deles
<liberie> e foda
<pqatsi> o problema é que também tem banco proprio
<pqatsi> mas funciona lindamente com .deb
<liberie> daqui a pouco vem emerge
<liberie> ports
<pqatsi> liberie: nao nao
<liberie> e afins
<liberie> :(
<pqatsi> liberie: conhece o smart?
<liberie> o cara so quer dar um dist-upgrade
<liberie> deixa o cara pow
<pqatsi> oh ceus, pode comentar mais nao é?
<pqatsi> rootsh: deveras la tem net a cabo :p
<pqatsi> rootsh: mas eu abuso da internet da RNP e tudo fica lindo :D
<rootsh> warez na rede da RNP
<liberie> ultima vez que me vi tocando em rnp foi na epoca da Elogica
<pqatsi> rootsh: cara, ia te perguntar outro dia, acabei esquecendo
<pqatsi> rootsh: existe algum agent pra SSL como existe pra gpg/ssh?
<pqatsi> (eita, splits voltaram a freenode é?)
<rootsh> pqatsi: openssl ?
<pqatsi> sim
<pqatsi> rootsh: fui usar meu cert da cacert com a oftc, configurou certinho
<pqatsi> so que quando o maldito resolve me pedir a senha, ele quebra meu terminal todo
<rootsh> pqatsi: eu nein autentico, apenas estou usando ssk
<rootsh> ops ssl
<pqatsi> sim sim, é o normal
<pqatsi> a autenticacao funciona, o negócio e realmente ele pedir a senha direito
<pqatsi> porque o openssl quebra o console do irssi
<rootsh> pqatsi: eu não posso dizer que nunca tentei
<rootsh> bem que fazia tempo que não conversa muito no IRC, hoje que o povo esta animado cedo
<pqatsi> rootsh: isso pq vc n viu a peleja pra fazer a libsnack falar usando C :P
<pqatsi> one line comment: Que cara pé no saco. Só porque não soube discutir ontem no ##ubuntu-br-offtopic agora enche meu saco quando tento ajudar. Babaca ¬¬
<victor-hugo>                                           Estou com uma aplicação JAVA que chama um relatório (feito com iReport). Onde nesse relatório utilizo a fonte ARIAL.ttf (em negrito) que já está instalada no Ubuntu. O problema é que no Ubuntu 9.10 o relatório corta algumas letras finais. No Ubuntu 10.04 e 10.10 funciona normalmente!  Alguem poderia me dizer se teve alguma mudança nas versões que pode fazer com que ocorra ess
<victor-hugo>          Alguem poderia me ajudar ???
<pqatsi> victor-hugo: vc perguntou isso ontem e nem deu tempo de responder :P
<pqatsi> vejamos
<pqatsi> victor-hugo: cara, ela n ta com esse nome n....
<victor-hugo> como assim <pqatsi> ??
<pqatsi> victor-hugo: em todo caso
<pqatsi> essa arial ta no msttfcorefonts
<pqatsi> victor-hugo: ela ta como Arial.ttf
<pqatsi> lembre-se que em linux o case é sensitive
<pqatsi> victor-hugo: se voce quer ver as mudancas: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=msttcorefonts
<pqatsi> mas ja no karmic o pacote muda de nome
<pqatsi> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<pqatsi> ai voce pode ver os changelogs todos
<pqatsi> do karmic pro lucid mudou a versao, pode ser isso
<victor-hugo> pqatsi: Ae que tá, instalei manualmente a fonte ARIAL.ttf tbm! E nao deu certo! Depois utilizeo o msttfcorefonts
<pqatsi> victor-hugo: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/multiverse/m/msttcorefonts/msttcorefonts_3.2ubuntu2/changelog
<pqatsi> victor-hugo: agora pra ser sincero com voce
<pqatsi> porque diabos voce ta usando arial com fonte livre melhor por ai?
<cparzewski> uahuahuahua
<victor-hugo> pqatsi: Pois meu software é multi-plataforma! E foi definido o padrão ser a ARIAL !
<victor-hugo> Num foi opção minha .... hehe
<pqatsi> entao seu software nao e multiplataforma nao
<pqatsi> arial e uma fonte nao-livre
<pqatsi> se voces definiram um padrao de fonte, a fonte que voces definiram deveria funcionar
<pqatsi> eu ainda sugiro a escolha de fonte melhor
<pqatsi> tem a dejavu por exemplo, as libertation, e até a propria fonte do ubuntu
<pqatsi> victor-hugo: em todo caso, como voce pode ver no link que te mandei por ultumo
<pqatsi> tiveram mudancas sim
<pqatsi> victor-hugo: se vc precisar, o corefonts e baixado daqui no ubuntu: http://corefonts.sourceforge.net/
<victor-hugo> pqatsi: Ok, vou dar uma olhada aqui! Qualquer coisa volto a peguntar.
<pqatsi> escova ai
<pqatsi> mas tente mudar a fonte do seu projeto - sério
<pqatsi> essas fontes que te falei sao inclusive tipograficamente tao ou mais bonitas que as corefonts da MS
<pqatsi> victor-hugo: :D
<victor-hugo> pqatsi: Obrigado, mas como disse infelismente nao é escolha minha ... xD
<pqatsi> victor-hugo: mostra a fonte pro conselho :D
<victor-hugo> ... mesmo assim senhores, o relatorio no ubuntu 9.10 ainda esta com problemas ...
<pqatsi> [21/12-09:12:33] < victor-hugo> ... mesmo assim senhores, o relatorio no ubuntu 9.10 ainda esta com problemas ...
<pqatsi> e vai continuar
<pqatsi> to te falando que houve mudanca nas fontes ;)
<victor-hugo> pqatsi: mesmo instalando o pacote especifico para o karmic...
<pqatsi> victor-hugo: cara, a marretada que voce vai obrigar seu cliente a fazer é mais facil voce convencer sua equipe a mudar a fonte
<pqatsi> sinceramente
<pqatsi> porque backport não oficial e instalando pacote forçado além de marretada pode quebrar deps
<pqatsi> voce pode até tentar instalar sua arial no diretorio de fontes do usuario
<victor-hugo> pqatsi: Vc ta dizendo que essa mudanças na fonte (Arial) são "internas" e não serão a mesma coisa !?!?!?
<pqatsi> se nao me engano, .fontconfig
<pqatsi> victor-hugo: to dizendo que instalar pacote de uma versao em outra versao mais velha, da m*
<pqatsi> isso quando nao explode o sistema e come seu cachorro
<victor-hugo> pqatsi: O que me deixa intrigado, é que no OpenOffice a fonre ARIAL funciona direito, mas nesse relatorio não ...
 * pqatsi nao sabe como o OO lida com fontes
<pqatsi> mas provavelmente deve usar o fontconfig
<pqatsi> coisa que n sei se o java usa por padrao
<pqatsi> (alias, java é nojento)
<victor-hugo> se bem que poderia ser algo no java .... Mas na versao nova do Ubuntu funciona direito ....
<victor-hugo> (se fosse pro mim mudava a fonte e mandava os clientes atualizarem o ubuntu ! -- esteria resolvido heheh)
<pqatsi> nada
<pqatsi> a libertation e a dejavu sao meio que padroes
<pqatsi> victor-hugo: falando sério, a arial nao e livre
<pqatsi> voce nao pode redistribuir ela
<pqatsi> e contar que ela exista, só no windows mesmo
<pqatsi> victor-hugo: em todo caso, veja se o java se comporta bem com fontconfig
<Galaxy|USA> bom dia :D
<dualshoott> BOM DIA
<liberie> tarde
<ffr76> BOA
<Galaxy|USA> o vai vir uma pessoa aki
<Galaxy|USA> ela vai pedir ajuda sobre 'instalei o windows e perdi o boot' ja copiei o que retorna do comando !grub ele fez e 'parece q deu errado ou ele nao seguiu nada'
<Galaxy|USA> :S
<Galaxy|USA> ele esta baixando o xchat para windows para poder entrar aki :S
<liberie> hehehe
<liberie> livecd novamente
<liberie> monta o / /dev /proc
<liberie> grub-install /dev/sda
<liberie> (dentro de chroot)
<liberie> sai do chroot , reboota e sai para o abraço
<rickwap> boa tarde a todos
<Galaxy|USA> rickwap:~# <liberie> hehehe
<Galaxy|USA> <liberie> livecd novamente
<Galaxy|USA> <liberie> monta o / /dev /proc
<Galaxy|USA> <liberie> grub-install /dev/sda
<Galaxy|USA> <liberie> (dentro de chroot)
<Galaxy|USA> <liberie> sai do chroot , reboota e sai para o abraço
<liberie> rickwap: se quiser passo a passo me chama em pvt
<liberie> para nao fazer flood no #
<rickwap> ok liberi
<rickwap> liberi
<victor-hugo> pqatsi: Ogrigado ae pela ajuda ... Ainda não resolvi ! Mas axo que o ideal é mudar a fonte mesmo! Vlw
<pqatsi> victor-hugo: disponha
<rickwap> ola a todos alguem pode ajudar'me a recuperar o grub do ubuntu_
<rickwap> ?
<Galaxy|USA> rickwap:~# liberie> rickwap: se quiser passo a passo me chama em pvt
<Galaxy|USA> rickwap:~# /query liberie
<morfeu> rickwap sudo fdisk -l
<morfeu> sudo mount /dev/hdY /mnt
<morfeu> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/hdY
<morfeu> Novamente substituindo o /dev/hdY pela sua partição raiz e deposi reinicie o pc
<rickwap> obrigado paty
<rickwap> morfeu
<rickwap> uma pergunta
<morfeu> rickwap: manda
<Galaxy|USA> rickwap:~# :)
<rickwap> ja to esplicando para o morfeu no pvt para nao parecer flood aqui
<morfeu> rickwap: faz o q eu te disse
<rickwap> ja fiz o fdisk
<pqatsi> ontopic explicado nunca e flood
<pqatsi> so paste que n da
<rickwap> ele me deu uma imaformacao sobre todas as particoes
<pqatsi> Galaxy|USA: para de cantar o menino po
<Galaxy|USA> pqatsi:~# uh?
<slipttees> Bom dia
<slipttees> alquem com sis671/771 ?
<yossef> adas
<slipttees> =/
<ffr76> BHA sempre que tento compaquitar devolve a msg tar: erro n ercuperavel saindo agora
<ffr76> tar -cf /XXX/XXX/XXX.tar ./* *.*
<ffr76> alguem sabe me dizer pq?
<slipttees> man tar
<ffr76> slipttees >ja havia visto mas não achei nada
<ubuntu> boa tarde
<ubuntu> alguem ae pode me ajudar com o joomla?
<hypersonik> ja installei o mysql o php todas as ferramentas  mas chega num certo ponto aparece isso
<rickwap_> bom dia
<hypersonik> Não foi possível conectar ao banco de dados. Conexão retornou o erro: Unable to connect to the database:Could not connect to MySQL
<rickwap_> alguem pode me diser entre o ubunto 10.10 e o 10.04, qual deles e melhor para um usuario iniciante?
<marcos> 10.10 é o recomendado
<slipttees> =]
<slipttees> 10.10 ta muito fdp =]
<slipttees> ainda não usei, mas ta da hora :D
<slipttees> bom, instalei o ubuntu 6.06 no desktop em casa, levei um coro do meu pai, e meus irmãos ficaram 'chiando', dai, ubuntu 10.10 é outra conversa :D
<marcos> ubuntu 6.06  ta  ultrapassado
<marcos> nem tem  mais  suporte
<rickwap_> rsrsrs
<rickwap_> 6.06?
<ffr76> BHA ao compaquitar devolve a msg tar: erro n ercuperavel saindo agora
<ffr76> alguem sabe me dizer pq?
<ffr76> BHA ao compaquitar devolve a msg tar: erro naum recuperavel saindo agora
<EduardeCalibal> ffr76, compactando por linha de comando isso?
<ffr76> EduardeCalibal sim estou tentendo assim no terminal ---> tar -cf /XXX/XXX/XXX.tar ./* *.*
<EduardeCalibal> Parece que tem coisa demais ai...
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver aqui o correto, momento.
<EduardeCalibal> Funciona sem o segundo *.*
<EduardeCalibal> Testa ai.
<EduardeCalibal> Melhor, sem o *.*
<ffr76> EduardeCalibal mas ai so aquivos eu quero tb as pastas
<EduardeCalibal> Tem uma opção para isso.
<EduardeCalibal> -d quem sabe.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou testar
<EduardeCalibal> Momento.
<EduardeCalibal> Estava vendo aqui, com o formato que falo parece funcionar...
<EduardeCalibal> O formato dele tem por padrão a recursividade.
<ffr76> EduardeCalibal qual?COMO?
<EduardeCalibal> tar -cf a.tar ./*
<ffr76> EduardeCalibal sim mas e as pastas ficam de fora
<EduardeCalibal> O meu visualizador de arquivos compactados não mostar as pastas, mas quando peguei o xarchiver para ver ele estava lá.
<EduardeCalibal> Pode testar desarquivando em outro lugar.
<ffr76> EduardeCalibal quero compaquitar tudo que esteja dentro de um diretorio
<ffr76> EduardeCalibal sim ja tentei e da o mesmo erro
<EduardeCalibal> Testei aqui, o conteúdo também vai.
<EduardeCalibal> Esse comando? "tar -cf a.tar ./*"
<EduardeCalibal> O seu comando também funciona aqui.  Parece ter algum problema por ai mesmo.
<ffr76> EduardeCalibal assim ainda não tinha esperimentado vou ver valeu !!!
<EduardeCalibal> Pode ser algo com o tar, pode tentar instalar.
<EduardeCalibal> Reinstalar ele.
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho a versão 1.22-2 dele aqui.
<ffr76> EduardeCalibal tem como fazer a documentação em portugues do man ???p/ analfas em ingles como eu?
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que muita coisa já esta traduzida.
<EduardeCalibal> No caso o tar não, ao menos aqui.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas tem muitos guias na internet.
<ffr76> EduardeCalibal o man tar aqui não esta
<EduardeCalibal> Precisa para o tar especificamente?
<EduardeCalibal> Vejamos um guia para o Tar...
<ffr76> EduardeCalibal não pode ser outro compaquitador
<EduardeCalibal> O tar é um arquivador, ele apenas reúne os arquivos, claro, pode compactar através dele também.
<EduardeCalibal> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/TAR
<EduardeCalibal> Pode ter certeza, seu comando estava correto, testei aqui.  Parece que tem algum erro por ai.
<EduardeCalibal> Estava garimpando mas não encontrei nada com erro no rar com irrecuperável ou coisas parecidas.
<EduardeCalibal> Logo que digita o comando já recebia o erro?
<ffr76> EduardeCalibal não depois de compaquitar 30 %
<EduardeCalibal> Não esta com disco cheio?
<ffr76> EduardeCalibal mas acho que ja sei estou tentando fazer em um case
<ffr76> EduardeCalibal vou tentar direto na maquina local
<EduardeCalibal> Pode também que tenha falha no sistema de arquivos.  Mas acho que teria mensagens de erro de leitura no dmesg.
<EduardeCalibal> Pode ver com o comando dmesg, logo após o erro.
<ffr76> EduardeCalibal e depois cp p o sda1
<EduardeCalibal> Tentou fazer uma copia com cp para o sda1?
<EduardeCalibal> E sda1 é uma pasta ou fala do dispositivo?
<ffr76> EduardeCalibal pois e estava tentando compaquitar ja dentro do dispositivo case
<ffr76> EduardeCalibal retornava erro
<EduardeCalibal> Quer clonar o disco ou queria armazenar lá?
<ffr76> EduardeCalibal armazenar
<EduardeCalibal> Vai ter que montar antes e depois fazer a copia para dentro do ponto de montagem.  Fez isso?
<ffr76> EduardeCalibal sim
<EduardeCalibal> Montou, ok, agora ao invés de apontar para o /dev/sda1 aponte para o ponto de montagem.
<EduardeCalibal> Pode ver onde esta montado com o mount.
<EduardeCalibal> Se é que foi isso que aconteceu...
<EduardeCalibal> Posso ter confundido o incidente.
<ffr76> EduardeCalibal BINGO era isto mesmo obrigado amigo
<ffr76> EduardeCalibal compaquitou sem erro na maquina local
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.  :D
<ffr76> EduardeCalibal talvez o case parava e dava erro ao tar
<EduardeCalibal> Vai ter erros no dmesg se foi isso.
<ffr76> EduardeCalibal vou descompaquitar agora VALEU AMIGÂO
<EduardeCalibal> E também um sistema de arquivos provavelmente corrompido, no mínimo sujo.
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<vasco> EduardeCalibal, você consegui deixar a configuração do compiz como queria?
<EduardeCalibal> Não tive como configurar ainda...  Mas esta nas minhas metas.
<vasco> eu teve mexendo no compiz e você precisa tomar atenção se está usando o cubo ou o muro para poder configurar a mudança de área arrastando a janela
<vasco> aquilo que eu disse ontem pode não ser suficiente
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<EduardeCalibal> De qualquer forma acho que toda a implementação como quero não é viável, vou ter que optar pela parte disponível apenas.
<vasco> você pode ir à aba mudar de borda, mas vá também à aba Atalhos → Mudar de Borda
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<vasco> eu descobri, por acaso, que o totem dá para ver vídeos do youtube
<EduardeCalibal> Testei com o mplayer esses tempos.  Hoje em dia prefiro copiar a assistir localmente.
<vasco> eu posso ver os vídeos do youtube no browser usando o totem em vez do flash da abobe?
<EduardeCalibal> Já vi algo sobre plugin do totem, lembro que rodava mas meu navegador estava instável na época, não sei se tem relação.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que o nome é algo como plugin do totem.
<EduardeCalibal> Tem um pacote, achei aqui,  totem-mozilla .
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que era esse.
<EduardeCalibal> Saindo...  AFK
<tiago__tux> ola
<tiago__tux> pessoal esse é o canal ubuntu-br
<tiago__tux> ??
<vasco> olá
<vasco> é sim
<tiago__tux> hUAHuAh!!!!!!!!!1
<tiago__tux> graças a deus !!!!!!!!
<tiago__tux> consegui consegui achar usuarios
<tiago__tux> é todo mundo usuario vasco ?
<vasco> viva
<tiago__tux> :)
<tiago__tux> cara vc é o moderado
<vasco> não, só eu
<tiago__tux> moderador?
<vasco> longe disso
<tiago__tux> mais me explica uma coisa, tudo mundo q ta conectado troca conhecimento
<tiago__tux> e experiencia ?
<vasco> acho que sim, alguns podem dormir um pouco mais
<tiago__tux> kkkkkkk
<tiago__tux> é q tipo tem ums 10 anos q não uso o irc
<vasco> muitas pessoas vêm para aqui para procurar ajuda para resolverem algum problema
<vasco> eu nunca tinha usado
<tiago__tux> pow ! serio
<vasco> tou a usar faz um mês
<vasco> ou menos
<tiago__tux> qual assua idade
<vasco> 16
<tiago__tux> e faz oq da vida
<tiago__tux> ?
<vasco> sou estudante
<vasco> e você? que idade tem?
<tiago__tux> eu tenho 25 sou analista de suporte tecnico
<tiago__tux> do grupo iguatemi
<tiago__tux> e professor da microlins
<tiago__tux> e usuario ubuntu
<tiago__tux> a 1 ano
<tiago__tux> hehehe ...
<vasco> o que é microlins?
<sharch> existe alguma alternativa ao iTunes para acessar o iPod Touch 4G nativamente no linux?
<tiago__tux> minha irmão tem tua idade
<tiago__tux> vou ver com ele pq ela tem iPod
<sharch> vasco; escola de informática?
<vasco> ok
<tiago__tux> isso
<vasco> sharch, eu não sei responder à sua pergunta
<sharch> =/
<vasco> o mais parecido com o iTunes que conheço é o Ubuntu Music Store
<vasco> mas nunca usei nem um nem outro e muito menos ipod
<tiago__tux> vejo com ela
<tiago__tux> e te falo a noite
<tiago__tux> blz
<tiago__tux> os caras... vcs ficam o dia todo aqui
<tiago__tux> ?/
<Daekdroom> o iPod Touch 4G ainda não dá para acessar usando o rhythmbox no ubuntu
<Daekdroom> o iOS 4 é mais recente que a lib usada pelo rhythmbox
<vasco> eu não fico, mas costumo ver os mesmos nomes quando entro
<tiago__tux>  kkkkk
<tiago__tux> UAHuhAU!!!!
<tiago__tux> agora eu tbm vou entrar
<tiago__tux> cara , tem outro canais
<tiago__tux> ??
<tiago__tux> tu usa o ubuntu ?
<vasco> eu também estou no ubuntu-pt
<vasco> mas esse é menos movimentado
<Galaxy|USA> #linux4fun
<tiago__tux> to saindo aqui men
<Marcelo1> Boa pessoal,
<tiago__tux> a noite agente convessa
<vasco> adeus, tiago__tux
<Marcelo1> Estou em uma situação Terrível
<Marcelo1> Formatei meu servidor e meu backup não restaura, alguém conhece alguma ferramenta para restaurar a partição ext3?
<Marcelo1> Estou desesperado
<Marcelo1>  Por favor
<rodrigo> oi
<vasco> Marcelo1, eu ainda sei menos que você sobre essa assunto
<rodrigo> como faço pra ativar aceleração 3d da placa intel 4500 no ubuntu 10.10
<rodrigo> ???
<EduardeCalibal> Marcelo1...  Bom.  Para começo de conversa a recuperação não será garantida, ok?
<EduardeCalibal> Só para não pensar que tem uma mágica para isso...  A melhor forma é fazer copias e sempre verificar duas vezes antes de fazer qualquer operação de disco.
<vasco> rodrigo, vá à "Aparência" no menu Sistema → Preferências
<EduardeCalibal> Tem o pacote testdisk que tem dois aplicativos, testdisk e photorec.
<EduardeCalibal> O testdisk te permite recuperar a partição, se não der, vai ter que tentar recuperar os arquivos com o photorec
<EduardeCalibal> Marcelo1, pegou?
<vasco> e abra na aba Efeitos Visuais e marque a opção normal ou extra
<vasco> acho que é isso que você quer
<rodrigo> @vasco o problema é que aparentemente a aceleração 3d está ativa, mas quando vou tocar vídeos em resoluções maiores ou até mesmo quando dou glxgears, as engrenagens giram devagar apontando poucos frames por segundo
<EduardeCalibal> Tocando serviço aqui...  AFK
<vasco> se calhar é do controlador
<vasco> da placa gráfica
<Marcelo1> Entendi Eduarde
<vasco> já foi ao Drivers Adicionais, rodrigo?
<Marcelo1> é tão importante que estou pensando em mandar para uma empresa especializada para isso
<vasco> há-de haver soluçao para isso, Marcelo1
<vasco> e não vai precisar de empresa nenhuma
<EduardeCalibal> Marcelo1, pode fazer o procedimento como falei, ele não vai alterar antes de autorizar, uma empresa especializada cobra na faixa de alguns milhares de reais para fazer isso.   E também vai ter que catar a dedo, tem muitos picaretas no ramo.
<vasco> o dados ficam sempre no disco mesmo depois de ser formatado
<EduardeCalibal> Agora, sempre existe a possibilidade de não dar certo, se os dados valem mais do que alguns milhares de reais, melhor buscar quem seja da área mesmo.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou tocar serviço aqui.  AFK
<Marcelo1> Obrigado pela dica Eduarde
<ubuntu> alguem pode me ajudar quero saber onde fica o diretorio raiz do apache
<efraimmarcatto> ubuntu, vc quer saber onde colocar a pagina?
<ubuntu> nefraimmarcatto é isso ("deszipe") o arquivo e copie a pasta (phpMyAdmin-2.6.3-pl1) para o diretório root do Apache.
<ubuntu> vc sabe onde eu encontro esse diretorio?
<ubuntu> quero saber onde fica o diretorio root do apache
<rodrigo> @vasco já sim, mas não tem nenhum driver adicional ou proprietário
<vasco> rodrigo, não sei como o ajudar
<rodrigo> anyway vasco, mto obrigado pela disposição :)
<efraimmarcatto> ubuntu, é a pasta htdocs
<ubuntu> e onde ela fica?
<efraimmarcatto> pera ai q ja te falo
<efraimmarcatto> to instalando o apache... nunca usei ele no linux
<ubuntu> efraimmarcatto acho q é essa a pasta
<ubuntu> /usr/share/doc/python-mako/examples
<pqatsi> [21/12-15:18:37] < ubuntu> nefraimmarcatto é isso ("deszipe") o arquivo e copie a pasta (phpMyAdmin-2.6.3-pl1) para o diretório root do Apache.
<pqatsi> just for curiosity: sudo aptitude install phpmyadmin
<engemec> alguém de Teresina-PI?
<Turco> alguém ai?
<jaypur> o layout do ṕlanetagnulinux fico horrivel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jaypur> cade todo mundo????
<peregrinator_six> no mesmo lugar de sempre uia...
<jaypur> ta tudo muito quieto
<jaypur> antes isso aqui era doidera totaaal
<peregrinator_six> jaypur, o mundo tá pra acabar e o povo tá colocando as coisas na mala pra tentar ser um dos primeiros a chegar na lua...
<leandro_> pessoal, alguem ja teve que recuperar um disco ntfs no ubuntu ? dd_rescue nele ? ou tem alguma tool que possa resolver
<leandro_> ntfsfix nao rolou
<engemec> jaypur: fim de ano, gente viajando.
<jaypur> engemec, ateh o meu blog ta parado, nao tenho tanto conteudo para colocar....
<engemec> jaypur: vejo as estatísticas do meu site e dá uma tristeza só. rafaelfarias.com
<engemec> jaypur: e não é só aki, no ubuntu internacional tb.
<engemec> mailing list
<jaypur> como assim
<jaypur> po
<jaypur> sei lah
<jaypur> ubuntu ta parecendo que vai piorar
<engemec> listas de e-mails
<jaypur> vao trocar a parte grafica
<engemec> Eu, particularmente vou usar o gnome-panel (padrão atual), não vou adotar nenhum dos dois.
<jaypur> gnome panel
<jaypur> eh o atual que jah vem? ou esse eh otro gnome?
<engemec> Os efeitos do atual são suficientes e funcional. e tanto o unity como o gnome-shell não estão bons. Testei e não funcionam bem.
<jaypur> eeeh
<jaypur> eles vao colocar o tal do unity
<jaypur> entao vai ficar totalmente diferente non?
<engemec> vai
<engemec> vc já testou?
<jaypur> nem kero
<jaypur> ahahah
<engemec> eu testei a versão para netbook. Não ficou legal no meu. e depois adicionei para desktop mesmo, mas ainda não estão 100%. por exemplo.... a questão de arrastar arquivos entre janelas para copiar fica meio complicada.
<jaypur> engemec, bom curriculum o seu...
<jaypur> engemec, meu site: purisco.com
<engemec> jaypur, mais minha área é totalmente diferente. Tô terminando Eng. Mec. agora em 2011.1 (junho). Comecei a jornada com Linux por volta de 2002.
<insigne> ola gente boa tarde por favor sera que alguem pode me ajudar!!!
<engemec> insigne, diga!
<jaypur> engemec, :D
<insigne> engemec, estou com meu not com o linux insigne mas é horrivel
<efactusa> Hey everyone I just want to thank you all for the wonderful OS on behalf of me and the people of france and the crew at http://www.myefact.com we wouldnt have been able to do half of what we do if it wasn't for Ubuntu so THANKS UBUNTU DEVS!!!!!
<insigne> engemec, gostaria de instalar o ubuntu
<engemec> jaypur, mais o que ando me dedicando mais com software livre e GNU/Linux é com vídeo aulas e colocando no meu canal no youtube. no meu site tem o link direto pro meu canal.
<insigne> engemec, mas meu drive de cd esta zuado e nao tenho pendrive
<insigne> engemec, sera que existe outra alternativa:
<jaypur> engemec, eu vi
<engemec> jaypur, HD externo
<insigne> engemec, obrigado pela atençao
<engemec> insigne, HD externo, pois usa pela usb. Agora a questão pela rede é mais complicado, pois só vi uma vez um amigo fazendo.
<engemec> insigne, melhor.... pegar emprestado com um amigo só para instalar. Teve uma vez q fiz isso. ;) já está om mais de 1 ano que instalei nunca precisei mais de cd-rom ou dvd-rom, pois faço tudo pela internet.
<insigne> como instalar o ubuntu sem ter unidade de cd, disquete
<insigne> tendo apenas um outro sistema operacional linux no pc
<jaypur> insigne, pen drive
<insigne> jaypur, nonde estou nao possuo nenhum pen drive
<insigne> jaypur, tenho apenas um sistema operacional INSIGNE linux
<jaypur> insigne, se vc nao tem drive, nao tem pen drive, nao tem porcaria alguma, a unica forma mesmo que vejo eh vc executar mesmo pelo sistema atual e instalar dentro dele...
<jaypur> insigne, hmmm ai nao sei
<insigne> entendi
<insigne> jaypur, so que eu fiz o download e nao esta executando o ubuntu
<jaypur> acho que eh pq eh um .iso
<jaypur> e o executavel eh feito para windows
<insigne> jaypur, eu monto a unidade mas nao entendi nada.... tem um monte de pasta e arquivos
<jaypur> nao adianta eu acho
<jaypur> o executavel eh para windows
<peregrinator_six> insigne tem banda larga ai...?! Se tiver instala o Virtual box monta o live por ele e instala ele no seu hd...
<insigne> teno internet de 10mb
<insigne> boa ideia!!
<insigne> peregrinator_six, sera da para dar boot pela rede
<insigne> peregrinator_six, tenho outro computador que esta ok!
<peregrinator_six> vc tem pcs conectados a esse ai...?!
<peregrinator_six> então se vc souber sim, dá...
<insigne> tenho esse not que estou e um desktop no meu quarto com winvista
<insigne> peregrinator_six, este not é um IBM ThinkPad 1,2 GH 512 de memoria mas 40gb hd
<peregrinator_six> ta com espaço disponivel ele...?!...
<claudio-tux> buenas tardes
<peregrinator_six> boa tarde.
<peregrinator_six> aliás, tecnicamente noite segundo brasilia... :P
<claudio-tux> alguem sabe como fazer controle de banda no ubuntu?
<cabrucas> Boa tarde Pessoal!
<cabrucas> Tô precisando de uma ajuda
<cabrucas> Meu evolution tá baixando as mesmas mensagens do hotmail várias vezes.
<claudio-tux> ou melhor Shapper
<cabrucas> Alguém pode me ajudar?
<EduardeCalibal> cabrucas, acho que tem uma opção para retirar as mensagens do servidor após copiar elas.
<EduardeCalibal> Geralmente o próprio servidor apaga.
<cabrucas> sim...
<cabrucas> Valeu Edu! Mas quero mantê-las no servidor do hotmail
<EduardeCalibal> Quer receber apenas as marcadas como novas?
<EduardeCalibal> O problema dessa abordagem é que elas continuam sendo novas até ler no hotmail.
<cabrucas> Já fui lá no webmail e marquei todas...
<cabrucas> como lidas
<cabrucas> sim, apenas as novas...
<EduardeCalibal> É, enquanto não tirar elas do servidor acho que vão continuar chegando sempre que for ler pelo cliente.
<EduardeCalibal> Até acho que é mais interessante para você retirar elas de lá.  Mas querendo deixar acho que isso pode ser uma sequela...
<cabrucas> isso tem acontecido, mas não sempre que acesso... algumas vezes apenas.
<cabrucas> sequela é excelente!!!! kkk
<EduardeCalibal> Efeito colateral, melhor?
<cabrucas> excelente também!
<cabrucas> kkkk
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver mas não sei se tem uma solução para o seu caso.
<cabrucas> já mexi em todas as opções... no hotmail e no evolution, não consigo achar nada... as mensagens que achei nos foruns não tiveram resposta
<cabrucas> interessante é que no gmail funciona direitinho
<EduardeCalibal> Deve ser por que o gmail considera a mensagem lida após você acessar ela com o cliente.
<cabrucas> pois é... queria que o hotmail fizesse o mesmo, não fosse tão burro...
<EduardeCalibal> Ou simplesmente é por que o hotmail é da MS que não deve gostar de você.  Tem dado dinheiro para eles?
<cabrucas> não.... jamais!!!! kkk
<Patricia> evolution (N) | kmail (Y)
<EduardeCalibal> A MS gosta de todos, desde que deem dinheiro para eles ou que fiquem elogiando seus produtos.
<cabrucas> não entendi Patricia... o kmail é melhor?
<EduardeCalibal> Patricia, testou com o kmail e deu certo?
<Patricia> evolution é um caso perdido deveria ser tirando do pacote gnome :s
<cabrucas> As messagens deles estão marcadas com spam... kkkk
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<Patricia> kmail :D
<cabrucas> mas é para kubuntu né?
<EduardeCalibal> Sim, mas o caso dele, já passou e conseguiu contornar com o kmail?
<cabrucas> kde
<Patricia> so instalar as dependencias
<Patricia> tem outros clientes
<Patricia> mas o kmail ate hj foi o unico que realmente funciona
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que você tem alguma rincha contra o pobre do Evolution e esta plantando intrigas contra ele...
<EduardeCalibal> Aqui uso o Thunderbird, sem incidentes.
<EduardeCalibal> Icedove no Debian, claro.
<Patricia> o Thunderbird tambem funciona
<Patricia> mas o evolution nao
<EduardeCalibal> Eu não tenho ele nos menus aqui...  Nem sei se esta instalado.
<Patricia> alt+f2
<Patricia> :D
<EduardeCalibal> Vocês usam alt+f2, eu sempre abro um terminal...
<EduardeCalibal> Quando digitar, se autocompletar é por que existe.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<Patricia> :P
<Patricia> o alt+f2 tambem tem autocompletar
<Patricia> :)
<EduardeCalibal> Já era para ter criado um atalho para o terminal...
<EduardeCalibal> Não sabia, para ver como uso o alt+f2...
<Patricia> ^^
<EduardeCalibal> Coisas que o Linux faz e que o Windows não faz...  Por falar nisso cada vez acho o windows mais confuso...
<EduardeCalibal> A cada versão me parece mais complicado que a anterior.
<Patricia> mmm
<cabrucas> acho que consegui achar alguma coisa aqui nos fóruns gringos
<Patricia> o windows é tudo muito simples
<Patricia> EduardeCalibal:~# esta muito ocupado?, pode testar uma pagina e me dizer se ela retorna o mesmo erro?
<cabrucas> O q acham disso?
<Patricia> (Y) ou (N)
<cabrucas> Shutdown Evolution client
<cabrucas> Rename /home/dc/.evolution/mail/local/folders.db file
<cabrucas> Restart Evolution again and now syncs should be successful.
<Patricia> nao achei nada
<cabrucas> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1509231
<cabrucas> http://www.backports.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1635956
<cabrucas> to instalando um plugin que remove as duplicadas...
<cabrucas> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=384338
<cabrucas> mas queria mesmo que ele parasse de baixar... fica um tempão pra pegar 800 e tantas msgs...
<EduardeCalibal> Manda Patricia.
<ubuntu> efraimmarcatto ja esta fu8ncionando
<ubuntu> valew
<ubuntu> agora só falta descubrir como acessar o adimn do site em outra maquina
<efraimmarcatto> puts
<efraimmarcatto> dei mancada com o ubuntu
<efraimmarcatto> Galaxy|USA, hein
<Galaxy|USA> oi efraimmarcatto
<Galaxy|USA> :S
<d70> boa note
<d70> noite
<d70> alguem sabe como associar 'protocolos' no firefox, como links -> magnet;irc e por ae vai ?
<d70> ?
<EduardeCalibal> Talvez consiga isso no endereço about:config
<EduardeCalibal> Mas não vou te garantir, lembro de ter uma opção para isso...  Mas vou ter que procurar.
<EduardeCalibal> Tem no preferências>aplicativos.
<EduardeCalibal> Tenta por ali d70.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<d70> EduardeCalibal,  ja tentei, n consegui
<d70> to procurando no about:config
<d70> e nada
<d70> ate abri no windows, para ver se me dava uma luz, mas nada, quero associar, principalmente links magnet, com um client torrent
<EduardeCalibal> Ali no about:config  tem coisas como network.protocol-handler.external.mailto
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que pode criar outras para o protocolo que quiser.  vou ver se acho um exemplo para você.
<EduardeCalibal> Ok, achei uma para o amule.  Momento.
<samuel_mesq> ajuda, problema na instalação do Broffice
<EduardeCalibal> Qual problema?
<EduardeCalibal> d70, adiciona um valor booleano para seu protocolo.
<EduardeCalibal> network.protocol-handler.external.<protocolo>
<EduardeCalibal> Coloca yes.
<d70> EduardeCalibal,  vou tentar aqui, valeu cara
<EduardeCalibal> Falta outra chave.
<samuel_mesq> é que eu faço tudo certinho com os Debs mas ele dar um erro
<samuel_mesq> ai tenho que desinstalar tudo denovo
<EduardeCalibal> Vai adicionar outro valor string, ai vai usar network.protocol-handler.app.<protocolo>
<samuel_mesq> e outra coisa ele nao cria a pasta desktop-integration
<EduardeCalibal> Ai vai colocar o caminho que vai estar o programa.
<EduardeCalibal> Esta instalando pelos repositórios?
<EduardeCalibal> samuel_mesq
<samuel_mesq> segui um tuto da net
<EduardeCalibal> Sim, mas usou o apt-get ou copiou os deb e instalou?
<EduardeCalibal> Com dpkg.
<samuel_mesq> baixa o .tar.bz
<samuel_mesq> com dpkg
<EduardeCalibal> Ok, qual erro ocorreu?
<EduardeCalibal> Deve ser de conflito com a versão que já esta ai.
<EduardeCalibal> Precisa remover ela, acho que sempre acontece comigo.
<samuel_mesq> ja desinstalei o oppenoffice
<EduardeCalibal> Ok, qual o erro que ocorre?
<samuel_mesq> vou tentar instalar denovo e copiar o erro
<samuel_mesq> so pra constar ja instalei o java
<EduardeCalibal> Aguardo.  Se for muita coisa joga no pastebin.
<EduardeCalibal> Ele é opcional.
<EduardeCalibal> Estou curioso d70, funcionou?
<samuel_mesq> dpkg: erro processando ooobasis3.2-pt-br-calc (--install):
<samuel_mesq>  problemas de dependência - deixando desconfigurado
<samuel_mesq> Configurando openoffice.org-ure (1.6.0-12) ...
<samuel_mesq> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<EduardeCalibal> Ok, falta a dependência que faltou.
<samuel_mesq> e como eu resolvo isso kkk
<EduardeCalibal> Tenta instalar apenas ele para ver o erro.
<EduardeCalibal> Não passou o erro todo ai.
<EduardeCalibal> oobasis3.2-pt-br-calc
<samuel_mesq> vou tentar instalar pelo synaptic
<EduardeCalibal> Pode também fazer desta forma.
<EduardeCalibal> Até melhor se não quiser se ater a esses detalhes.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas acho que ele esta na verdade já instalado.
<samuel_mesq> o arquivo oobasic nao existe na pasta DEBS
<EduardeCalibal> Ele tem o nome de ooobasis3.2-pt-br-calc.dev
<EduardeCalibal> Ele tem o nome de ooobasis3.2-pt-br-calc.deb
<EduardeCalibal> Ele deve ter mais alguma coisa sobre a versão.
<samuel_mesq> esqueci vou tentar agora pelo synaptic
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<ElDeablo> Boa noite
<EduardeCalibal> Ele pode querer limpar a versão que tentou instalar agora, pode autorizar.
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.
<EduardeCalibal> Serviço a ser atendido... Vida real chamando...  AFK
<samuel_mesq> tive que limpar ... ficou "quebrado"
<d70> EduardeCalibal,  fiz uma besteira, rsrsrs, to tentando apagar, eu adicionei uma string,
<samuel_mesq> d70 fazendo o que ?
<EduardeCalibal> O que tem a sua string?
<EduardeCalibal> Os valores em negrito são as alterações.
<samuel_mesq> o que ele ta fazendo ?
<d70> true
<EduardeCalibal> Tinha que adicionar dois valores, uma string com o caminho e um booleano com o yes.
<EduardeCalibal> Ou true.
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas se adicionou trocado pode renomear ou mesmo apagar, só tenha cuidado ai.
<samuel_mesq> sem querer ser curioso mais ja sendo, o que vc ta programando ai ? d70
<EduardeCalibal> Ele esta personalizando o firefox dele.
<EduardeCalibal> Tentando ainda.  :D
<d70> samuel_mesq, rsrs, to programando n, to tentando associar o link magnet no firefox.
<samuel_mesq> ah esses geeks sempre tentando ser diferente kkkkkkkkk
<d70> EduardeCalibal,  sabe como deleto o string ? pois estou com uma string ao inves de um boolean..
<EduardeCalibal> Estou vendo aqui, vou testar.
<EduardeCalibal> Parece que para apagar exite algum macete.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou descobrir.
<d70> valeu
<samuel_mesq> sem querer eu tirei as pastas pessoais de locais
<samuel_mesq> alguem sabe como ponho de volta ?
<EduardeCalibal> Vai achar isso muito interessante d70.
<EduardeCalibal> Vai abrir um arquivo com o gedit, pode ser...  Caminho: ~/.mozilla/firefox/default/prefs.js
<EduardeCalibal> Ele guarda as chaves.
<EduardeCalibal> Por lá acho que pode matar ela.
<d70> EduardeCalibal, opa, desculpa, fui ali,rs,
<d70> hum..
<d70> deixa eu ver.
<EduardeCalibal> Pode alterar o valor dela também diretamente lá.
<EduardeCalibal> Precisa fechar o firefox antes de alterar.
<EduardeCalibal> Ele vai regravar esse arquivo ao sair.
<d70> ta la
<d70> ;)
<EduardeCalibal> Não altera ainda.
<EduardeCalibal> Estou lendo a documentação aqui,.
<d70> funciounou
<d70> rs
<d70> EduardeCalibal,  onde vc arrumou essa documentação ?
<EduardeCalibal> Direto da fonte, como de costume.
<EduardeCalibal> http://www.mozilla.org/unix/customizing.html#prefs
<EduardeCalibal> Ele fala que se mandar resetar a opção (voltar ao padrão) ela vai sumir quando reiniciar o navegador.
<EduardeCalibal> Sumir por que é uma opção tua e não uma do programa.
<d70> entendi
<EduardeCalibal> Vou tentar remover as minhas desta forma aqui.  Momento.
<EduardeCalibal> Pois é, funcionou mesmo.
<EduardeCalibal> Pode remover elas voltando ao padrão e fechando o navegador.
<EduardeCalibal> Melhor do que editar aquele arquivo e correr o risco de danificar algo.
<EduardeCalibal> Quando digo voltando ao padrão você clica com o botão direito na chave e manda restaurar o padrão dela.
<EduardeCalibal> Ela vai ficar cinza, não mais em negrito.
<d70> entendi.
<d70> EduardeCalibal,  bom, n funfou, adicioneu o 'network.protocol-handler.external.magnet : true' e  'network.protocol-handler.external.magnet : vuze' (no caso o vuze é o client, eu pus somente vuze, e não o caminho ''completo" )
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que precisa do caminho completo.
<EduardeCalibal> Ele deu erro quanto ao protocolo ou erro quanto a não abrir.
<EduardeCalibal> ?
<d70> protocolo
<EduardeCalibal> Aqui fiz um teste com txt e deu o mesmo...  Vou ver algumas anotações sobre isso, momento.
<d70> EduardeCalibal,  mto obrigado pela ajuda, mas vou ter q sair, vou continuar tentando mais tarde, te falo os resultados. vlw.
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> d70, estive lendo em alguns lugares que apenas editando pelo arquivo aquele é possível que isso funcione, só não achei a causa ainda...
<gbs> chegou a fibra otica da telemar e da embratel em manaus, e já estão em uso!
<claudio-tux> boa noite
#ubuntu-br 2010-12-22
<ubuntu_> Boa noite
<ubuntu_> será q alguém pode me ajudar
<ubuntu_> ????
<ubuntu_> alguémm
<ubuntu_> alguém
<ubuntu_> aki
<ubuntu_> ???
<ubuntu_> socoroooo
<ubuntu_> socorooo
<ubuntu_> socorroooo
<ubuntu_> socorrooo
<ubuntu_> mactimes
<ubuntu_> mactimes
<mactimes> ubuntu_ ????
<ubuntu_> será q vc pode me ajudar
<ubuntu_> ??
<mactimes> ubuntu_ Se perguntar mais uma vez se posso ajudar, vai ficar sem ajuda, mesmo que eu possa.
<mactimes> ubuntu_ Coloca tua pergunta no canal, se alguém souber, vai te ajudar.
<mactimes> ubuntu_ Isto inclui a mim.
<ubuntu_> e pq eu estalei todos os pacotes do compiz
<ubuntu_> e mesmo assim nao apareceu o efeito
<ubuntu_> de jane de fogo
<ubuntu_> janela*
<ubuntu_> oq eu devo fazer
<ubuntu_> ficou sem aparecer muitos efeitos
<ubuntu_> e animações
<ubuntu_> eaê sabe oq eu devo fazer ??
<mactimes> ubuntu_ Err.  Só mais uma coisa.  Não posso falar pelos outros, mas se espera alguma ajuda minha, utilize português claro.  "estalar" até onde sei não é um verbo que se possa associar a softwares.  Enter não é pontuação.  Seja claro, preciso e sucinto.  Isto deve melhorar muito suas chances de conseguir ajuda.
<claudio-tux> porque no meu linux nao encontro essa pasta /usr/local/squid/bin/redirecional.pl
<claudio-tux> quero fazer o redirecionamento da pagina inicial
<ubuntu_> aff pensei q isso era um chat nao uma aula de português
<ubuntu_> kk
<ubuntu_> mais t ade boa vou para o windows q é melhor
<mactimes> ubuntu_ Vou te ajudar e dar o exemplo:  "INSTALEI todos os pacotes do compiz e ainda assim não aparecem os efeitos, como janela de fogo (seja lá o que isto queira dizer), etc.  Muitos dos efeitos não aparecem, como as animações.  Sabe como posso resolver?"
<mactimes> ubuntu_ Sim.  Imagino que o suporte PAGO da Microsoft ature de boa vontade qualquer porcaria que perguntarem, inclusive em dialetos.
<ubuntu_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<ubuntu_> kkkkkkkk
<ubuntu_> kk
<ubuntu_> nao pirateia aquilo q é muito nob
<ubuntu_> a coisa mais facil do mundo até p w7  já se tem gratuitamente
<ubuntu_> --'
<Ursinha> não estou lendo isso....
<mactimes> ubuntu_ Na verdade, porque tenho melhores alternativas.  E pirataria é uma prática criminosa, sim, inclusive no Brasil.
<Ursinha> 5 segundos pra acabar essa conversa
<Ursinha> 5
<Ursinha> 4
<Ursinha> 3
<Ursinha> 2
<Ursinha> 1
<Ursinha> ótimo
<Ursinha> querem offtopic, ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<ubuntu_> s2
<gbs> :O
<victor1903> oi pessoal, preciso esclarecer uma coisa, o ubuntu pode prejudicar noteboos??
<kalvinno> Boa Noite Galera
<victor1903> *notebooks
<mactimes> victor1903 O quê te leva a acreditar nisto?
<kalvinno> Picasa, subir pro Facebook...como faz?
<mactimes> victor1903 A propósito, a resposta é não.
<kalvinno> e o meu instalado aki está em inglês... tem como colocar em português?
<kalvinno> Ubuntu 10 é a minha versão
<victor1903> mactimes eh pq to conversando com meu primo e ele me disse q tah tendo uma discussao no mundo linux dizendo q o ubuntu pode prejudicar o hd ou ate queimalo d tap quente devido a um erro de script eu axo...
<kalvinno> Desde já agradeço a ajuda!
<mactimes> victor1903 Peça ao seu primo alguma referência e poste um link pra mim aqui, por gentileza.  Não vale o blog do seu primo, claro.
<Ursinha> victor1903, esse bug do hd foi arrumado há um bom tempo já
<Ursinha> e nem era tudo isso
<Ursinha> pelo menos se for o problema do hd não parar de rodar
<kalvinno> Ursinha, picasa tem como me ajudar?
<victor1903> mactimes http://www.guiadohardware.net/comunidade/aviso-ubuntu/798728/
<kalvinno> Ursinha, podes me ajudar ou indicar alguém?
<Ursinha> kalvinno, não :/
<kalvinno> Ursinha, obrigado assim mesmo! Boa noite!
<Ursinha> kalvinno, boa noite :)
<kalvinno> vitoravelino, me ajuda com PICASA?
<Ursinha> victor1903, veja como é antiga essa discussão
<mactimes> victor1903 Vamos lá.  O post é de 2007.  Se houve algum problema (e a Ursinha tem mais cacife pra falar a respeito do que eu se houve ou não), acho que 3 anor foram suficientes para resolvê-lo.  Agora, problemas existem em quaisquer OS's.  Se você rolar mais pra baixo, vai ver que ocorriam problemas mais graves quando do lançamento do Windows 95, segundo o post.  Imagino que a Microsoft não mantenha o mesmo problema como "bichinho de e
<mactimes> stimação" até hoje e já o tenha resolvido, não? =-)
<mactimes> s/anor/anos/
<mactimes> victor1903 Apesar de não ser esta a filosofia, pergunte ao seu primo se ele prefere utilizar o queijo suíço do Windows, pagando por isto e tendo que confiar que a Microsoft é uma empresa fundada pelo bom velhinho com a melhor das intenções ou se prefere confiar em um sistema mais seguro, gratuito e cujo código-fonte está disponível para quem quiser ver o que ele faz ou não e até mesmo corrigir os problemas que encontrar.
<mactimes> kalvinno Com relação ao idioma do seu sistema, vai dar mais trabalho pra você fazer a troca do que fazer um backup e reinstalar direitinho.
<mactimes> kalvinno O tempo que vai levar talvez seja até um pouco maior do que reinstalar e a possibilidade de ocorrerem problemas será maior.
<Nilodanx52> alguem sabe como eu add uma barra de consumo de ram horijontal no conky?
<mactimes> kalvinno http://tinyurl.com/35mpcqa
<mactimes> kalvinno Primeiro link
<mactimes> kalvinno Desculpe, aqui está a url correta: http://tinyurl.com/242fxd3
<mactimes> kalvinno Outro aqui: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-br/2010-May/073899.html
<mactimes> kalvinno Mais uma referência, não exata, mas pode ajudar: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=7&ved=0CEcQFjAG&url=http%3A%2F%2Frbelem.blogspot.com%2F2007%2F03%2Ftrocando-o-idioma-padro-do-ubuntu.html&rct=j&q=ubuntu%20trocar%20idioma&ei=8UYRTbL5J4WdlgeitbXsAg&usg=AFQjCNFgpGhpWLRYbzlf-dDB8pksijKx4g&cad=rja
<kalvinno> mactimes, então desinstalo picasa e depois instalo de novo pelo link que mandastes?
<mactimes> kalvinno Recomendação:  Backup, reinstall, restore.
<kalvinno> vixe.. desculpe a minha ignorância.. mas como faz backup do Picasa?
<kalvinno> é isso q ta me orientando a fazer , certo?
<souarte> olá pessoal podem me ajudar com meu buntu 10.10
<mactimes> kalvinno Estou falando a respeito do seu ubuntu.  Não perguntou lá em cima como trocar o idioma do sistema?
<mactimes> kalvinno Se não foi, me desculpe, li errado ou não consegui compreender o que queria a partir do que escreveu.
<kalvinno> mactimes,  ta em português... só o picasa que instalou em ingles
<mactimes> kalvinno Humm.
<mactimes> kalvinno Quais os passos que seguiu para fazer a instalação?
<kalvinno> e kero tb fazer up de fotos do picasa para facebook.. como fiz no orkut...tendeu?
<souarte> seguinte tenhno um roteador dlink 2640T mas nao cosigo conectar a ele via wireles, apena via cabo
<souarte> mas no windows eu consigo conectar via wireless, só no uuntu nao conigo
<kalvinno> não lembro mais como fiz para instalar..rsrsrs
<claudio-tux> por favor, alguem me ajude
<kalvinno> mactimes, tens a manha de fazer isso?
<claudio-tux> estou tentando fazer um redirecionamento da pagina inicial nas estacoes
<claudio-tux> estou seguindo esse tuto
<claudio-tux> http://marc.info/?l=squid-users&m=108255434319738&w=2
<claudio-tux> adcionei essas regras
<claudio-tux> #external_acl_type session /etc/squid/rrdir.pl
<claudio-tux> #acl session external session
<claudio-tux> #http_access deny !session
<claudio-tux> #deny_info http://www.byteware-tecnologia.com.br session
<claudio-tux> mas quando descomento meu squid nao parte
<claudio-tux> algum filho de Deus pode me ajudar?
<mactimes> kalvinno http://blog.gabrielmazetto.eti.br/2007/05/11/picasa-em-portugues/
<kalvinno> mactimes, vou la ler.. e obrigadão amigo!
<mactimes> kalvinno Não agradeça a mim.  Agradeça ao Google.
<kalvinno> rsrsrsrs
<yossef> Boa noite
<souarte> seguinte tenhno um roteador dlink 2640T mas nao cosigo conectar a ele via wireles, apena via cabo
<souarte> mas no windows eu consigo conectar via wireless, só no uuntu nao conigo
<yossef> Tenho varias entradas no menu de inicialização, são vs das atualizações e + o win
<yossef> alguem saberia me dizer como eliminar as mais antigas?
<claudio-tux> isso ta me tirando o sono
<mactimes> yossef Faça com MUITO cuidado e atenção
<mactimes> yossef Está pronto?
<yossef> sim estou.
<mactimes> yossef Repita o que eu disse.
<souarte> alguem sabe como posso fazer pra conectar ao roteador dlink 2640T via wireless
<mactimes> yossef Vai fazer de que forma?
<yossef> eu não recebi sua informação.
<yossef> não apareceu para mim.
<mactimes> <mactimes> yossef Faça com MUITO cuidado e atenção
<mactimes> Já está desatento.  Mas vamos lá.
<mactimes> yossef Abre um terminal com permissões administrativas:  Se seu usuário for um sudoer, faça no terminal comum: sudo -s
<kalvinno> mactimes, não deu certo
<souarte> alguem sabe como posso fazer pra conectar ao roteador dlink 2640T via wireless
<yossef> ok
<mactimes> yossef Entre com sua senha.
<kalvinno> mactimes, acho q o picasa deve estar instalado em outro local
<yossef> sim isto eu ja fiz.
<mactimes> yossef digite whoami
<mactimes> yossef Confirme se a resposta é root.
<kalvinno> mactimes, se não me engano, instalei o picasa pelo gerenciador de programas...
<kalvinno> digo, central de programas
<mactimes> kalvinno Um instante.
<yossef> não não é root
<kalvinno> mactimes, ok..no aguardo Mano!
<mactimes> yossef Fez sudo -s?
<yossef> mas eu posso atribuir poderes de root ao usuario.
<yossef> sim.
<mactimes> Bem, tem uma # no final do seu prompt?
<mactimes> yossef No terminal:  dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<mactimes> yossef apt-get remove --purge para cada ítem que encontrar, exceto a última versão e, se houver, uma linha onde não há numero de versão
<yossef> linux -mage 2.6.34.22
<yossef> linux -mage 2.6.34.23
<yossef> linux -mage 2.6.34.24
<yossef> linux -mage 2.6.35.24
<SuBmUnDo> remover kernel antigo
<yossef> a ultima é linux-image generic 2.6.35.28
<SuBmUnDo> dpkg -l 'linux-*' | sed '/^ii/!d;/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\(.*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/d;s/^[^ ]* [^ ]* \([^ ]*\).*/\1/;/[0-9]/!d' | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge
<yossef> ok
<yossef> ok
<yossef> mactime obrigado , eu já fiz as remoções com sucesso.
<mactimes> yossef Por nada.
<mactimes> SuBmUnDo remove --purge
<mactimes> SuBmUnDo Desculpe, vi no man.  purge é uma opção válida.
<SuBmUnDo> mactimes, eu vi esta dica no ubuntued
<mactimes> SuBmUnDo É que acho mais fácil ele fazer 3 ou 4 linhas na mão do que digitar todo o código.  Corre o risco de copiar errado e cagar tudo.
<kalvinno> mactimes, to na fila aki ein srsrs
<silvio> oi
<silvio> . /quit fui!!!
<kalvinno> mactimes, podes me ajudar agora Brow?
<mactimes> kalvinno Desculpe, voltei.  kalvinno Diga lá.
<mactimes> kalvinno Teu ubuntu é o 10.10?
<kalvinno> mactimes, sim é
<mactimes> kalvinno Tá com tempo?  Me dá uns minutos que vou pro Ubuntu?
<kalvinno> mac
<kalvinno> mactimes, ok... no aguardo
<mactimes> kalvinno Beleza.  Me dá uns minutos que demora um pouquinho pra sincronizar o perfil no logoff aqui.
<claudio-tux> tem algum similar ao dreamwerver for linux?
<victor1903> pessoal cmo posso atualizar para ubuntu 10.10?
<mactimes> kalvinno, Pronto.
<mactimes> Vamos lá.  Picasa, né?
<mactimes> kalvinno, Qual o nome do pacote que você instalou?
<kalvinno> oi
<kalvinno> mactimes, já não sei
<kalvinno> mactimes, sei que está em inglês
<mactimes> kalvinno, Qual o nome do programa que você abre aí?
<kalvinno> mactimes, fiz o que diz no site, achei o local de instalação do Picasa
<kalvinno> mactimes, mas não achei as tais linhas para serem alteradas
<mactimes> kalvinno, Baixou o pacote daqui? http://picasa.google.com/linux/
<kalvinno> creio q sim rsrsr
<mactimes> kalvinno, Bem, vamos lá.
<mactimes> kalvinno, Acessa essa página aqui e baixa a versão para o teu sistema (32 ou 64 bits) http://picasa.google.com/linux/download.html#picasa30
<kalvinno> mactimes, eu posso desinstalar ele e começar de novo se tu achar q deve...
<mactimes> kalvinno, Sim, faça isto.
<mactimes> kalvinno, Baixe do link que enviei.  Estou baixando aqui pra acompanhar com você.
<kalvinno> mactimes, o primeiro link?  E desinstalar por onde?
<mactimes> kalvinno, Faz isto aqui e me diz se aparece alguma coisa: dpkg -l | grep -ie picasa.
<mactimes> kalvinno, Sem o . no final, claro.
<kalvinno> mactimes,  no terminal, certo?
<mactimes> kalvinno, Se conseguir digitar na área de trabalho, me avisa como faz... :P
<kalvinno> rsrsrsrsrsr
<henrique> boa noite
<henrique> alguém pode me ajudar?
<mactimes> henrique, não.
<mactimes> henrique, Brincadeira.
<henrique> rs
<mactimes> henrique, Digite sua pergunta, não pergunte se alguém pode ajudar.
<henrique> ok
<henrique> não estou conseguindo copiar um arquivo xorg.conf na X11, como faço para fazer isso?
<kalvinno> mactimes, apareceu um monte de coisa no terminal
<samuel_mesq> peregrinator_six, Boa noite
<mactimes> henrique, verifica novamente o comando:  dpkg -l | grep -ie picasa
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, boa noite primo! :)
<samuel_mesq> sauhsaush
<samuel_mesq> eu tenho uma duvida, as vezes quando eu ligo o pc lgo depois aparece uma janela de atualização
<samuel_mesq> é bom atualizar ? ou posso esquercer ?
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, 0o
<samuel_mesq> entendeu ?
<henrique> acho que vc não entendeu minha pergunta
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq,  tá falano depois que abre o Dsktop...?!
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq,  por que se for atualiza logo que possivel! :)
<kalvinno> mactimes, mas eu não fiz o que está depois -l pq no sei o que ou onde coloca isso... o restante coloquei
<mactimes> henrique, Tente ser mais específico, por favor.
<samuel_mesq> kkk sim é uma janela de atualizacoes
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, licença, jantar! :)
<samuel_mesq> de boa
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq,  então manda ver, atualiza NOW!
<samuel_mesq> kkk deixa pra amanhã
<kalvinno> e onde tenho que desinstalar o picasa?
<mactimes> kalvinno, Faça o que está depois do -l.  Se passei uma linha completa de comando, significa que espero que você execute-a toda...
<kalvinno> mactimes, pela central?
<kalvinno> mactimes, sim... mas por favor, me diga como se faz akilo..não to sabendo irmão.... :(
<mactimes> kalvinno, Cara, no terminal: dpkg -l | grep -ie picasa
<mactimes> kalvinno, '|' você faz com shift + a tecla de '\'
<kalvinno> mactimes, sim MANO, valeu
<mactimes> kalvinno, Considerando que seu teclado seja ABNT.
<kalvinno> kalvinno@kalvinno-Aspire-one:~$ dpkg -l | grep -ie picasa
<kalvinno> ii  picasa                                3.0.5744-02                                       Image management application from Google
<kalvinno> kalvinno@kalvinno-Aspire-one:~$
<kalvinno> mactimes, deu nisso e agora Brow?
<mactimes> kalvinno, Beleza, está com a última versão instalada.
<kalvinno> mactimes, to baixando como tu mandou, ok?
<kalvinno> mactimes, desinstalo essa?
<mactimes> kalvinno, Já está.  Termina de baixar se quiser.  Mas não precisa desinstalar, não.
<kalvinno> mactimes, vou deixar acabar de baixar só pra ter aki...
<mactimes> kalvinno, Ok, só um minuto.
<kalvinno> mactimes, e aí.. o q faço agora?
<kalvinno> blz
<kalvinno> no aguardo
<samuel_mesq> estoua companhando a saga do kalvinno
<mactimes> kalvinno, Tem certeza que teu Ubuntu está em português?
<mactimes> kalvinno, http://picasa.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=26374
<kalvinno> mactimes, uai, sim sô.. sempre vejo e leio todos os comandos em português..mas ele estava em inglês quando instalei eu acho...
<mactimes> kalvinno, Deve ser isto.
<mactimes> kalvinno, Estou vendo aqui como alterar.
<mactimes> kalvinno, Só um instante.
<kalvinno> mactimes, valeu MANO!
<kalvinno> mactimes, onde vejo a versão do meu ubuntu e linguagem dele real?
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, :P
<samuel_mesq> nossa muita chuva aki na baixada
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, de onde...?!
<samuel_mesq> Praia GRande, PS
<samuel_mesq> SP
<kalvinno> samuel_mesq, seja bem vindo rsrsrsrs
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, é mesmo, por isso lhe chamo de primo! :D
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, por que de não atualizar ele agora...?!
<samuel_mesq> ta tarde
<samuel_mesq> e daki a pouco vou desligar
<samuel_mesq> to sem estabilizador o_O
<samuel_mesq> quero um nobreak kkkkk ai sim posso aguentar a chuva
<samuel_mesq> hj eu tirei a noite para personalizar
<samuel_mesq> instalei os icones do faenza no ubuntu
<mactimes> kalvinno, lsb_release -a ou cat /proc/version
<samuel_mesq> troquei o openoffice pelo o broffice
<samuel_mesq> so brincando mesmo .. kkk
<claudio-tux> sempre que uso o aptitude aparece isso
<claudio-tux> Starting TCP/IP Shaper Daemon: invoke-rc.d: initscript shaperd, action "start" failed.
<claudio-tux> dpkg: erro processando shaperd (--configure):
<claudio-tux>  sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 255
<claudio-tux> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<claudio-tux>  shaperd
<mactimes> kalvinno, Em alguns sistemas pode fazer também cat /etc/issue
<claudio-tux> ja tentei #aptitude install -f
<claudio-tux> mas nao resolve
<samuel_mesq> quando será que os messengers terao suporte a video conferencia kkk
<samuel_mesq> pq so o skype funciona
<mactimes> claudio-tux, apt-get remove --purge shaperd && apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade && apt-get autoremove --purge && apt-get clean
<kalvinno> 10.10 maverick
<kalvinno> não fala linguagem
<claudio-tux> pkg: erro enquanto efetuava a limpeza:
<claudio-tux>  sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 255
<claudio-tux> nao deu certo
<kalvinno> mactimes, tentei o que está aqui neste blog que vc me passou http://blog.gabrielmazetto.eti.br/2007/05/11/picasa-em-portugues/
<kalvinno> mactimes, posso ter feito algo errado!
<claudio-tux> mactimes: mas alguma ideia?
<mactimes> kalvinno, Pois é.  Mas isto é para o caso do teu sistema estar em português, originalmente.
<mactimes> kalvinno, Acho que não vai ter outro jeito.  Se quiser isto em pt_BR vai ter de reinstalar o sistema de acordo.
<kalvinno> mactimes, nó.. daí é lascado rsrsrs
<samuel_mesq> pesquisa deve ter como mudar a linguagem sem ter que resintalar , kalvinno  nao faça nada precipitado kkk
<kalvinno> mactimes, eu teria que baixar uma versão em português?
<mactimes> kalvinno, Você escolhe o idioma durante a instalação.
<kalvinno> mactimes, e vc indica qual versão do UBUNTU?
<kalvinno> ou indica outro linux?
<mactimes> kalvinno, Por quê não experimenta a última versão mesmo?
<kalvinno> mactimes, legal..brigado
<samuel_mesq> peregrinator_six, ainda jantando ?
<kalvinno> eu tenho um HD externo... posso usar pra fazer back-up certo?
<samuel_mesq> qual a versao do seu ubuntu ?
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, só se for amanhã agora...! :p
<samuel_mesq> kkk
<kalvinno> mactimes, só q antes eu queria confirmar se o meu UBUNTU é mesmo inglês
<samuel_mesq> estava lendo um artigo que falava sobre a mudança do windows para o ubuntu
<samuel_mesq> os meus são, combat arms o/, webcam minha mãe usa muito --'
<kalvinno> mactimes, só consegui utilizar o primeiro comando q mandaste aquela hora
<samuel_mesq> motivos banai
<samuel_mesq> banais
<kalvinno> samuel_mesq, sabes como vejo em que linguagem instalei meu ubuntu?
<samuel_mesq> hmm
<samuel_mesq> geralmente vc olha no menu se tiver applications está em ingles kkkk
<kalvinno> kkkkkkkkk
<samuel_mesq> se tiver aplicativos está em portugues :P
<samuel_mesq> como ta escrito o seu ?
<kalvinno> agora está em português
<kalvinno> porém acho q já foi alterada a linguagem depois de instalar
<samuel_mesq> hmm não tem como
<samuel_mesq> pq essa problema com linguagem ?
<kalvinno> daí eu instalo picasa e fica em inglês e não consegui mudar
<samuel_mesq> os programas estão em outra linguagem ?
<samuel_mesq> vai ver ele seja em ingles ...
<mactimes> kalvinno, No terminal digite: locale
<mactimes> kalvinno, LANG= ??
<kalvinno> outra coisa q kero fazer é subir fotos para facebook pelo picasa como o fiz com o orkut
<kalvinno> demais programas em portugues
<kalvinno> mactimes,  ja vou fazer isso
<samuel_mesq> meu tem um script para nautilus que faz isso
<samuel_mesq> LANG=pt_BR.utf8 \o/
<kalvinno> mactimes, kalvinno@kalvinno-Aspire-one:~$ locale
<kalvinno> LANG=pt_BR.utf8
<kalvinno> LANGUAGE=pt_BR:pt:en
<kalvinno> LC_CTYPE="pt_BR.utf8"
<kalvinno> LC_NUMERIC="pt_BR.utf8"
<kalvinno> LC_TIME="pt_BR.utf8"
<kalvinno> LC_COLLATE="pt_BR.utf8"
<kalvinno> LC_MONETARY="pt_BR.utf8"
<kalvinno> LC_MESSAGES="pt_BR.utf8"
<kalvinno> LC_PAPER="pt_BR.utf8"
<kalvinno> LC_NAME="pt_BR.utf8"
<kalvinno> LC_ADDRESS="pt_BR.utf8"
<kalvinno> LC_TELEPHONE="pt_BR.utf8"
<samuel_mesq> vai ver vc tem que mudar a linguagem no programa aberto
<kalvinno> LC_MEASUREMENT="pt_BR.utf8"
<kalvinno> LC_IDENTIFICATION="pt_BR.utf8"
<kalvinno> LC_ALL=
<kalvinno> kalvinno@kalvinno-Aspire-one:~$
<mactimes> kalvinno, Utilize um paste bin, criatura de Deus.  Vai acabar levando kick por isto...
<mactimes> kalvinno, Bem, está em português.
<kalvinno> mactimes, pois é... doido né?
<samuel_mesq> qual a sua distro ?
<kalvinno> seria UBUNTU 10.10?
<samuel_mesq> alguem consegue fazer isso ? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/how-to-enable-web-apps-in-google-chrome-on-ubuntu/
<samuel_mesq> aki nao funcionou
<samuel_mesq> esqueci o picasa, usa o script do nautilus que up para facebook tbm
<mactimes> kalvinno, Bem, não tenho como testar pra você, meu sistema está completamente em inglês, mas na página de download há a opção de adicionar repositório.  Tente fazer pelo repositório, talvez funcione.
<kalvinno> mactimes, vlw
<kalvinno> samuel_mesq, onde está este programa... já o tenho instalado?
<samuel_mesq> qual programa ?
<kalvinno> samuel_mesq, se tenho de instalar, por onde?
<samuel_mesq> o nautilus ?
<samuel_mesq> sim vc tem ele sim
<samuel_mesq> é o navegador de arquivos, pastas
<kalvinno> onde fica?
<samuel_mesq> como o explorer do windows
<samuel_mesq> tendeu ?
<kalvinno> sim , tendi
<samuel_mesq> abre uma pasta vc ta usando nautilus
<samuel_mesq> tem uns scripts para ele
<kalvinno> to ligado
<kalvinno> un.. e como faço?
<samuel_mesq> tem um script novo que upa fotos para o facebook
<samuel_mesq> nao usei ainda
<samuel_mesq> mas sei que tem
<kalvinno> samuel_mesq, como faço pra ter este scripts?
<samuel_mesq> kalvino ai o link http://www.ubuntugeek.com/simple-nautilus-flickr-uploader.html
<samuel_mesq> bem espero ter ajudado ...
<kalvinno> samuel_mesq, mando pro flicker primeiro, certo?
<samuel_mesq> como te disse nunca usei
<samuel_mesq> dar uma lida
<samuel_mesq> peregrinator_six,
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, senhor...?!
<samuel_mesq> esqueci de pedir desculpas ...a vc
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, ???
<samuel_mesq> outro dia vc falou comigo e eu nem respondi depois eu li kkkk
<samuel_mesq> vc perguntou se podia me convidar
<peregrinator_six> tranquilidade man!
<peregrinator_six> :)
<samuel_mesq> kalvinno, conseguio ?
<kalvinno> inda não.... ta fogo
<samuel_mesq> nem posso dar dica pq nao usei
<kalvinno> blz, sem probis
<samuel_mesq> vou testar amanhã ai te falo o meu progresso
<dayane> o0ie
<samuel_mesq> oi
<peregrinator_six> dayane, bom dia.
<dayane> td bem ?
<dayane> Bom Dia
<dayane> (nossa nunca tinha visto isso aki no Pc )
<dayane> é um Chat
<peregrinator_six> !regras | dayane
<ubottu-br> dayane: Regras do IRC: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<peregrinator_six> dayane, ;)
<dayane> o que ?
<samuel_mesq> suahsua
<peregrinator_six> dayane, se não quer saber o que é isso aqui...?!
<peregrinator_six> acabei de mandar pra vc...
<samuel_mesq> IRc pra quem tem menos de 19 20 21 nem sei é algo desconhecido
<Galaxy|USA> dayane:~$ seja bem-vinda, a sua primeira vez no IRC
<Galaxy|USA> dayane:~$ #linux4fun :)
<peregrinator_six> ...
<Galaxy|USA> so usar '/j #linux4fun'  onde voce digita as msgs
<samuel_mesq> nossa q tenso O_O
<dayane> gente desculpe mais nem sei como entrei aki
<samuel_mesq> não fui tratado desse jeito na minha primeira vez =/
<peregrinator_six> dayane, calma...! ;)
<dayane> kkk's Nossa aki e um Chat néh ?
<samuel_mesq> tive que descobrir tudo sozinho ....
<samuel_mesq> algo do tipo
<dayane> Tadinha de mim
<dayane> então aki e um Chat HUM
<samuel_mesq> sim
<peregrinator_six> dayane, usa que sistema...?!
<samuel_mesq> imagina um power Chat
<peregrinator_six> dayane, sistema operacional..?!
<dayane> megalinux
<samuel_mesq> ai quem curte the big bang theory ?
<peregrinator_six> dayane, um...
<dayane> ee aii
<peregrinator_six> ???
<peregrinator_six> diz ai...?1
<dayane> aki e um cHAT NORMAL
<Galaxy|USA> dayane:~$ http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat
<peregrinator_six> !regras | dayane
<ubottu-br> dayane: Regras do IRC: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<Galaxy|USA> otimo conteudo
<samuel_mesq> voltei
<Galaxy|USA> samuel_mesq:~$ Welcone to the #ubuntu-br
<samuel_mesq> saushua eu so quero é ser feliz tenho que escutar isso 1H da madrugada --'
<dayane> ai eu vou ee ficar ee lOKA
<samuel_mesq> calma
<samuel_mesq> é so um chat
<samuel_mesq> suahsuahs
<samuel_mesq> peregrinator_six,  seu malvado vc e outros
<dayane> kkkkk's
<samuel_mesq> ja jogaram regras em cima da dayane --'
<dayane> ee mesmo que regras são essa ?
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, ???
<samuel_mesq> po ubuntu é free... free = livre
<dayane> (to loka)
<samuel_mesq> to com sono lembra tudo que eu falar nao pode ser usado contra mim
<samuel_mesq> ja descobriram o SO dela ? suahsua
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq,  quer que eu mostre o que se não o que é adequado pra alguem que não sabe usar ainda a ferramenta...?!
<samuel_mesq> calma champz tava no mod brinks
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, se eu ficar mais calmo morro... :P
<samuel_mesq> sauhsau
<samuel_mesq> eu que vou ficar nervoso, msn com uma pessoa q não é geek/nerd
<dayane> Aii vc ñ saber falar a minha lingua
<samuel_mesq> nao entendi uma piada que eu faço .. hunf q droga
<samuel_mesq> do you speak inglesh ?
<dayane> ñn
<samuel_mesq> hablas spanõl ?
<dayane> isso e um Chat que regras são essa
<peregrinator_six> dayane, senhorita, essas regras ai é pra vc sabre o objetivo do canal que vc acabou de entrar e como tirar o maximo proveito dele, fique a vontade!
<dayane> alguem pode me ajudar
<peregrinator_six> *saber...
<samuel_mesq> regras de como se portar
<samuel_mesq> como tirar duvidas
<samuel_mesq> e como tratar os veteranos
<peregrinator_six> dayane, isso aqui tecnicmante nao é um chat...
<dayane> (Sonhorita gostei )
<samuel_mesq> boa peregrinator_six agora complicou ...
<dayane> e um Chat ou ñ ?
<peregrinator_six> !ubuntu-br | dayane
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'ubuntu-br' not found
<peregrinator_six> :S
<samuel_mesq> sabia que ia complicar a cabeça dela ... so pra constar qual a sua idade ? pressumo maior de 15
<Galaxy|USA> dayane:~$ sim IRC 'Internet Relay Chat (IRC) '
<Galaxy|USA> É um chat sim
<samuel_mesq> shausha vou para de escrever e so rir lendo ...
<dayane> ai gente ta dificil aki
<dayane> ñ etendi Nadinha
<dayane> mais td bem
<dayane> só vou tc ee fica feliz =)
<samuel_mesq> :)
<samuel_mesq> Happynes
<samuel_mesq> minha vez te tentar explicar
<peregrinator_six> dayane, leia a regra e vc vai entender do que se trata, vai esclarecer suas duvidas... ;)
<dayane> meu querido qual regra ?
<samuel_mesq> o #ubuntu-br é um chat para usuarios do ubuntu tirar suas duvidas e compartilhar seus conhecimentos ...
<peregrinator_six> !regras | dayane
<ubottu-br> dayane: Regras do IRC: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<samuel_mesq> as regras são de comportamento
<dayane> Humm
<dayane> entrendi
<peregrinator_six> dayane, http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras ;)
<samuel_mesq> não mataras, honrraras pai e mae ... etc
<samuel_mesq> suahsua
<dayane> kk's
<samuel_mesq> isso tbm faz parte do chat
<samuel_mesq> se divertir e fazer novas amizades XD
<samuel_mesq> cacete agora ta tocando rainha do funk --'
<samuel_mesq> tem bandido fazendo festa
<samuel_mesq> são 1:27 bom dia ....
<samuel_mesq> leiam isso iamginando voz de aeroporto
<dayane> deixa eu pergunta ta escrito aki  (54 usuários ) são pessoas que então Tipo On agora ?
<peregrinator_six> isso!
<samuel_mesq> temos ausentes tbm ...
<peregrinator_six> mais ou menos, nem todos estão aqui mesmo...
<peregrinator_six> mas estão conectados sim...
<dayane> Hum Ki Legal
<samuel_mesq> morri minha mae
<samuel_mesq> fui ate depois ....
<dayane> xau
<victor1903> ola pessoal tenho um notebook hp pavilion e esquenta muito
<barna_> victor1903, bom dia!
<barna_> victor1903, fale mais a respeito!
<victor1903> barna_ bom dia, eh o seguinte meu notebook tah eskentando alem do normal, e d uns tempos pra ca comecei a fikr preocupado
<victor1903> o cooler soh roda de vez enquando
<efraimmarcatto> olṕa
<efraimmarcatto> ops
<efraimmarcatto> olá
<barna_> victor1903, vamos primeiro pensar em software depois em hardware!
<efraimmarcatto> alguém pode me ajudar a conectar um linux a uma rede sem fio através do modo texto?
<barna_> victor1903, vc tem algum medidor de temperatura instalado no seu ubuntu?
<barna_> efraimmarcatto, olá!
<victor1903> barna_ nao tenho naum
<barna_> efraimmarcatto, modo texto? kra vou ficar te devendo essa!
<efraimmarcatto> vlw
<efraimmarcatto> eu instalei um Arch aqui
<efraimmarcatto> e estou sem rede cabeada
<efraimmarcatto> consegui dar UP na wlan0
<barna_> victor1903, eu sou fanatico por medidores, tenho atualmente 2 medidores só p/ temperatura!
<efraimmarcatto> agora só falta falar pra ela conectar
<victor1903> barna_ hum... legal me indica ae
<barna_> efraimmarcatto, agora elebrei q tenho um tuto de como fazer isso no backtrack, pera q ja acho ele aki!
<efraimmarcatto> oba
<victor1903> barna_ tem como controlar o cooler atraves dela?
<barna_> só se o seu comp deixar! hardware mesmo! ja instalei em notes q deixavam e outros q não!
<toter> barna_: vc. é fanatico por medidores de temperatura ou por softwares/widgets de medidores de temperatura?
<barna_> victor1903, entra no synaptic e instala o sensors-applet!
<barna_> toter, por softwares/widgets medidores de TUDO!
<barna_> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<toter> ah sim
<barna_> toter, pe?
<barna_> *pq?
<toter> comprei um medidor de temperatura USB... Fiz uns testes aqui... Bem legal...
<efraimmarcatto> to instalando tb
<victor1903> barna_ ok jah foi
<victor1903> barna_ e agora??
<toter> estou com um projeto de soltar um balão de gás helio com uma câmera e um GPS... mas fico enrolando
<barna_> victor1903, vc ta usando gnome?
<barna_> efraimmarcatto, massa!
<barna_> esse é só 1 deles! mas tem mais milhares disponiveis!
<victor1903> barna_ sim estou usando
<barna_> toter, minha namorada é quimica e trabalha em laboratorio, ele me arrumou num termometro de precisão e alta temperatura!
<barna_> toter, é muito massa!
<toter> barna_: comprei este: http://www.extech.com/instruments/product.asp?catid=66&prodid=415
<barna_> victor1903, clica com direito do mouse na barra superior e em adicionar ao painel....
<victor1903> barna_ ok
<barna_> dai lá embaixo vc adiciona o Monitor de Sensores de Hardware!
<toter> olha só os gráficos que ele solta: http://img43.imageshack.us/f/extechfreezertemp.png/
<toter> ele exporta um arquivo .csv tb... aí dá para importar no excel e fazer uns gráficos mais legais
<toter> coloquei ele no freezer... os resultados estão aí no gráfico acima
<victor1903> barna_ ok add no painel apareceu 6 medidas d temperatura
<toter> meu freezer não vai menos do que -20 c
<barna_> victor1903, ok, agora clica com o direito num deles e preferencias!
<efraimmarcatto> barna_, meu ATOM está trabalhando 60º choro já?
<barna_> toter, ##ubuntu-br-offtopic?
<victor1903> barna_ pronto e agora?
<barna_> victor1903, clica na aba sensores e vai abrindo a arvore e selecionando os sensores q vc quer!
<barna_> efraimmarcatto, kra vc tem q ver qual as temperaturas maximas/minimas do seu comp! isso varia muito!
<barna_> efraimmarcatto, victor1903, ou meu notem varia de 55 a 85 graus!
<efraimmarcatto> acredito q o ATOM não foi feito pra esquentar tanto assim
<efraimmarcatto> meu é um super netbookk
<victor1903> barna_ a minha CPU tah com 62 graus agora
<barna_> as temperaturas variam de acordo com o quanto vc ta usando do processador!
<victor1903> barna_ e o cooler como faco pra controla-lo?
<barna_> mas ai acho q vcs teriam q dar uma pesquisada no google p/ ver q variação especifica do comp de vcs!
<barna_> victor1903, na aba de sensores ele te mostrou a opção de velocidade da ventuinha?
<victor1903> barna_ naum mano!
<barna_> victor1903, então o seu não da! o meu tb num da! mas ja vi notes q deixam!
<victor1903> poise qria controlar a velocidade da ventuinha e proagama-la qdo ativala
<barna_> efraimmarcatto, o meu note fica em 60graus em uso comum! tipo 1 firefox e o evolution aberto ja chega em 60 facil!
<barna_> victor1903, isso é questão de hardware, imagino q vc teria q vc teria q ver se a sua placa mãe tem suporte p/ isso e instalar um ventuinha q te de essa opção!
<victor1903> barna_ hum...
<victor1903> barna_ sera q existe algum aplicativo pra isso?
<barna_> victor1903, como assim?
<victor1903> barna_ assim qria um aplicativo q controlasse a velocidade da vetoinha
<barna_> efraimmarcatto, kra num achei o link direto donde eu li sobre ligar a wireless no terminal, mas foi aki q eu achei isso! http://www.backtrack-linux.org/forums/iniciantes/
<barna_> victor1903, o problema é q provavelmente o seu hardware (a parte fisica/mecanica) não tem essa opção!
<victor1903> barna_ hum...
<barna_> victor1903, a quanto tempo vc tem esse note?
<victor1903> a 6 meses
<efraimmarcatto> vlw
<barna_> victor1903, onde vc usa ele tem muita poeira? ou onde vc leva ele etc....
<victor1903> barna_ naum naum!
<barna_> victor1903, eu viajo muito, e levo sempre o meu note, a cada 6 meses eu tenho q fazer limpeza da parte mecanica/fisica (hardware) do meu note!
<barna_> victor1903, a ventoinha/radiador estão sempre sujos! e por isso esquenta d+! dai eu limpo e resolve!
<victor1903> barna_ hum... mas isso influencia na temperatura?
<barna_> victor1903, sujeira?
<victor1903> barna_ vou tentar verificar isso desde jah mto obrigado
<barna_> efraimmarcatto, d nada!
<barna_> victor1903, outra coisa q pode tar rolando é: algum processo está usando muito o processador e isso faz esquentar o note!
<victor1903> barna_ como posso ver isso?
<barna_> victor1903, vc pode instalar o gkrellm q é um widgets/medidor! ele mede de tudo!
<barna_> victor1903, ou botão direito do mouse na barra superior>adicionar ao painel...
<barna_> victor1903, monitor do sistema
<barna_> victor1903, botão deito nele e ablitar os medidores te processamento, memoria ram, rede, disco, swap e carga do sistema!
<victor1903> barna_ vou verificar
<barna_> ok!
<mactimes> barna_, victor1903 htop
<mactimes> barna_, victor1903 roda direto no terminal, pode rodar até fora do X no tty1 pra ver o que está acontecendo.
<barna_> mactimes, boa!
 * mactimes is glad he can help sometimes...
<folksilva> Bom dia pessoal
<henrique> bom dia
<ffr76> bom dia
<henrique_> bom dia
<henrique_> alguém pode me ajudar?
<henrique_> alguém pra me ajudar?
<folksilva> posso
<henrique_> obrigado
<ffr76> fala ai henrique !!!
<Helderzao> bom dia galera
<Helderzao> to com uma duvida
<Helderzao> tenho uma maquina com 2hds
<Helderzao> um de 320gb e outro de 1tb
<Helderzao> queria saber se da pra instalar ruindows no de 320 e o ubuntu no de 1tb
<Helderzao> e escolher qual usar ao ligar a maquina
<cparzewski> Helderzao, rola sim
<GioFilth> pq vc faria isso?
<GioFilth> pq n deixa o de 1tb só pros arquivos?
<cparzewski> justo
<GioFilth> e particiona só o de 320?
<GioFilth> ia ficar muito melhor.
<cparzewski> concordo
<Helderzao> tbm
<GioFilth> helder, particiona só o de 320.
<Helderzao> só q instalei o ubuntu particionado com o windows
<Helderzao> só que nao deu certo
<GioFilth> primeiro vc instala o windows
<GioFilth> depois o ubuntu.
<Helderzao> ok
<Helderzao> vou tentar
<GioFilth> o de 1tb vc deixa em ntfs, pq se n o windows n encherga
<GioFilth> cara
<GioFilth> faz +/- assim
<GioFilth> 50 gb pro ubuntu dá e sobra muuuuuito
<GioFilth> o resto vc deixa pro windows
<GioFilth> e o de 1tb só pros arquivos em ntfs.  x)
<Helderzao> ok vou tentar isso
<Helderzao> sabem me dizer se o winavi roda pelo wine no linux
<Helderzao> ?
<GioFilth> winavi?
<GioFilth> oq é isso?
<Helderzao> é um programa para conversao de videos
<GioFilth> Helderzao,
<GioFilth> tem programas pra isso no linux
<GioFilth> mas como vc ja vai ter o windows instalado
<GioFilth> use programas de win no win e de linux no linux.
<GioFilth> nd de wine...
<GioFilth> x)
<Helderzao> pois é eu tentei roda um sistema de automacao comercial pelo wine
<Helderzao> mas nao rolou perfeitamente
<GioFilth> Helderzao, o wine ainda é muito limitado
<GioFilth> particularmente e
<GioFilth> n gosto
<GioFilth> mas isso depende muito da aplicação
<GioFilth> x)
<Helderzao> é eu tive problema com porta de comunicação
<Helderzao> porque precisa pra emissão de cumpom fiscal
<GioFilth> Helderzao, faça isso: aplicativos de win são para serem usados no win
<Helderzao> sim
<GioFilth> x)
<Juca> pqp q saudade do mirc
<Galaxy|USA> Bom dia pessoas do canal >>> #linux4fun <<< '/join #linux4fun'
<Galaxy|USA> :P
<pqatsi> lugar errado Galaxy|USA
<Galaxy|USA>  usei o amsg sabe :S
<Galaxy|USA> eu errei
<Galaxy|USA> :(
<Galaxy|USA> :P
<vanessa_> oi genteeeeeeeeeeee
<vanessa_> jlnhjtngyhjgmjg
<vanessa_> h
<vanessa_> h
<vanessa_> h
<vanessa_> h
<vanessa_> h
<vanessa_> h
<vanessa_> h
<vanessa_> h
<vanessa_> h
<vanessa_> h
<vanessa_> h
<vanessa_> h
<vanessa_> h
<vanessa_> h
<vanessa_> h
<vanessa_> h
<vanessa_> h
<vanessa_> h
<folksilva> que é isso?
<vanessa_> h
<vanessa_> h
<folksilva> travo a tecla?
<vanessa_> h
<vanessa_> h
<vanessa_> h
<vanessa_> h
<vanessa_> h
<vanessa_> h
<vanessa_> h
<vanessa_> h
<vanessa_> h
<vanessa_> h
<vanessa_> h
<vanessa_> h
<vanessa_> h
<vanessa_> h
<pqatsi> o.0
<JulioNeto> isso é encosto
<pqatsi> tem q ver se n volta ne
<Galaxy|USA> oi senhora Ursinha :D bom dia :P
<Ursinha> Galaxy|USA, senhorita, por favor :P
<Ursinha> bom dia :)
<Galaxy|USA> :P
<pqatsi> ui!
<pqatsi> ai meu rim
<ffr76> vanessa verifica o conector do teclado empurar ele na maquian
<Galaxy|USA> oi senhorita Ursinha :D bom dia :P
<pqatsi> :D
<Galaxy|USA> :)
<pqatsi> Ursinha: joia joia?
<Ursinha> :D
<Ursinha> bom dia Galaxy|USA e pqatsi
<Galaxy|USA> :)
<Ursinha> como estão?
<pqatsi> Ursinha: Meio cansado. A API do alsa me tirando do sério, fora isso tamo indo!
<Ursinha> sistema de som mata mesmo :)
<Galaxy|USA> Ursinha:~$ eu to bem
<pqatsi> Ursinha: to pensando em usar o pulse por conveniencia e deadline mesmo
<pqatsi> mas vai ficar porco pra burro
<folksilva> alguém sabe como resolver o problema dos acentos no irc do empathy?
<Ursinha> pqatsi, pq vai ficar porco?
<JulioNeto> folksilva, falando nisso... vc sabe dizer se tem como deixar os canais do IRC ocultos no empathy?
<pqatsi> Ursinha: http://0pointer.de/lennart/projects/pulseaudio/doxygen/simple_8h.html#add9a7dce4e15955d4296726c26206689
<pqatsi> nao me parece bonito usar isso :D
<JulioNeto> sinto saudades do pidgin... esse empathy parece q só piora
<Ursinha> folksilva, hm, eu lembro que tive um problema desse qdo tentei testar o irc no empathy...
<Ursinha> JulioNeto, eu uso o pidgin mesmo
 * pqatsi usa empathy mas nao pra irc
<JulioNeto> Eu tô de xchat aqui
<pqatsi> irssi 4ever :D
<JulioNeto> mas queria um programa pra tudo... já que eles servem pra tudo, em tese
<JulioNeto> o pidgin estava ficando ótimo pra irc
<folksilva> acho melhor voltar pro pidgin
<pqatsi> o problema do pra tudo e que nem sempre atende
<pqatsi> JulioNeto: o pidgin tava loooonge
<pqatsi> JulioNeto: coisas como comandos ele nao gostava mto
<JulioNeto> então o empathy tá em outra dimensão
<pqatsi> JulioNeto: sim
<JulioNeto> pqatsi, ah cara... todo mundo tem defeitos :P
<pqatsi> por isso nao uso ele pra irc :D
<pqatsi> alem do que, autenticacao por ssl, ipv6, etc, etc, etc
<pqatsi> sao coisas que so com o irssi eu consegui fazer ser +- facil
<pqatsi> (mas dcc via ipv6 e lindo :D)
<JulioNeto> eu sonho com o dia em que vou ver um programa só para gerenciamento de contatos
<pqatsi> eu tenho: evolution + google apps :D
<JulioNeto> n faz sentido vc ter um programa para MENSAGENS e outro para MENSAGENS INSTANTÂNEAS
<pqatsi> vide gmail
<pqatsi> o unico problema e que a tela fica pequena dentro do navegador :D
<JulioNeto> O evolution e o empathy praticamente n se comunicam
<JulioNeto> pqatsi, o melhor no gmail é que todas as conversas ficam guardadas nele
<JulioNeto> mesmo q vc esteja usando o IM fora do site
<JulioNeto> hehe
<pqatsi> :D
<Ursinha> pqatsi, é, bonito não é :P
<pqatsi> JulioNeto: eu tenho copias locais e remotas de praticamente tudo em relacao a comunicacao
<Ursinha> mas não acho que deve ser porco não :)
<pqatsi> Ursinha: viu o nó cego :p
<pqatsi> Ursinha: eh, vc entendeu :p
<Ursinha> pqatsi, :P
<JulioNeto> pqatsi, isso é muita organização pra minha cabeça
<pqatsi> Ursinha: pra quem ta usando gcc assim:  gcc -Wall -Werror --std=c99 --pedantic -fstack-protector-all -fstack-protector -pie -fPIC
<Ursinha> pqatsi, irssi é lindo, né?
<JulioNeto> a melhor coisa q já aconteceu pra mim foi o Ubuntu One sincronizar qualquer pasta
<pqatsi> JulioNeto: ate a agenda do meu celular eu tenho backup no imap
<JulioNeto> e olha que ainda esqueço de sincronizar certas pastas hehe
<Ursinha> eu só uso o xchat pq trabalho no irc e preciso de notificaçao que fique piscando preu saber se alguem falou comigo
<pqatsi> (o wammu envia todas as mensagens pra servidores imap)
<pqatsi> Ursinha: aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<pqatsi> Ursinha: eu tenho!!!!
<pqatsi> e to usando irssi!! :D
<pqatsi> Ursinha: o thotypous criou um negocio chamado qirssi
<pqatsi> que alia screen e irssi pra poder mandar o irssi pro systray e notificar
<JulioNeto> eu só queria entender pq o notifyosd é tão precariamente usado
<pqatsi> [22/12-10:55:36] < Ursinha> pqatsi, irssi é lindo, né? /// Fantástico, simples e extremamente poderoso
<pqatsi> :D
<JulioNeto> será q é tão trabalho assim?
<pqatsi> JulioNeto: hein?
<JulioNeto> pqatsi, notifyosd é o nome desse "balão" do ubuntu
<pqatsi> eu sei o que é. so nao entendi isso que vc citou
<pqatsi> Ursinha: http://code.google.com/p/qirssi/ // E eu tenho um script pra notificar no notify tb
<claudioguolo> salve galera
<pqatsi> :D
<JulioNeto> pqatsi, vários programas poderia usar o notifyosd mas n usam
<JulioNeto> ou usam de forma... precária, digamos assim
<Ursinha> pqatsi, eu usava
<Ursinha> pqatsi, mas não tem o icone no tray
<Ursinha> :/
<claudioguolo> algum radioamador na sala ou alguem que jah tenha usado algo de SDR em linux?
<Ursinha> eu tentei implementar, mas achar tempo é foda
<pqatsi> ue, a versao que o matias me passou tinha algo assim
<pqatsi> Ursinha: vou encher o saco dele
<Ursinha> pqatsi, eu precisava que o tray piscasse quando alguem manda mensagem
<Ursinha> sabe igual o xchat faz?
<pqatsi> sei sei
<JulioNeto> seria legal um aplicativo de alertas
<pqatsi> http://code.google.com/p/qirssi/wiki/Screenshots
<JulioNeto> como um log
<pqatsi> Ursinha: talvez o dele so nao pisque
<pqatsi> nao me lembro mais porque quase nao uso o systray
<Ursinha> eu usava esse ai
<JulioNeto> queria saber programar as vezes hehe
<Ursinha> JulioNeto, eu também :P
<pqatsi> Ursinha: eu vou encher o saco do matias
<pqatsi> quiçá eu convenco ele a fazer :D
<Ursinha> era esse mesmo que eu usava :)
<Ursinha> tentei modifica-lo pra fazer o tray guardar o status de mensagens ainda não lidas
<Ursinha> não precisa nem piscar, só m udando o icone ajuda :P
<pqatsi> Ursinha: trabalhar no mesmo instituto e viver no laboratorio dele realmente n tem preco :D
<Ursinha> mas é c++ e eu não sei c++
<Ursinha> pqatsi, :)
<pqatsi> Ursinha: mail sent
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> e voltemos a peleja do pulse :O
<pqatsi> :(
<Ursinha> pqatsi, boa sorte :)
<pqatsi> Ursinha: vou precisar. depois do pulse ainda tem o festival/rsynth :p
<Ursinha> :)
<ffr76> algume conhece simulador de PS2 for ub
<Skeeter> Alguém joga CS pelo wine?
<marcos> o q  é cs
<pqatsi> Skeeter: veeeeelharia
<pqatsi> e tem jogo mais legal
<Ursinha> deve ser counter strike
<pqatsi> assaultcube por exemplo :p
<pqatsi> Ursinha: yeeeah
<geowany[work]> bom dia a todos!
<Ursinha> bom dia :)
<geowany[work]> Ursinha: =)
<marcos> gosto  do mortal kombat
<ffr76> marcos sou fã tb :>)
<ffr76> MKI MKII o 3 naum muito
<marcos> eu  baixei  o mortal combate  no baixaki
<Skeeter> opa tava ausente
<Skeeter> :P
<yro_anjos> Bom dia!
<Skeeter> pqatsi: qual melhor ?
<pqatsi> [22/12-11:53:06] < pqatsi> assaultcube por exemplo :p
<pqatsi> sauerbratten também
<pqatsi> :D
<Skeeter> vou procurar
<Sub}{MunDo> bom dia! alguem falou pra mim q hd sata era de plastico isso tem fundamento?
<pqatsi> Sub}{MunDo: nenhum
<Skeeter> uahsuahsuh de plastico, nem o suporte pros conectores
<Sub}{MunDo> mas teria possibilidade de algum hd ser feito de plastico?
<Skeeter> pqatsi: esse assaltcube da pra colocar mapas como no CS?
<pqatsi> na atual conjuctura, não
<Sub}{MunDo> eu acho q nao pq o hd por exemplo tem 7200 rpm acho q plastico na suportaria
<pqatsi> Skeeter: voce usa o proprio assaultcube como construtor de mapas :D
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> Skeeter: existe o modo edicao
<pqatsi> Skeeter: ai sua arma ao invez de disparar, ela constroi
<pqatsi> e voce edita os mapas :D
<Skeeter> a ta, sera que da pra importar uns prontos de cs?
<pqatsi> Skeeter: o motor chama-se cube porque tudo é baseado em cubos
<pqatsi> nao
<pqatsi> e um motor totalmente diferente de half life
<Skeeter> hum
<Skeeter> tem nos repos ou tem que compilar?
<pqatsi> root@ana.leleobhz.org:~# aptitude search sauerbraten
<pqatsi> i   sauerbraten                                                                  - 3D first-person game engine
<pqatsi> root@ana.leleobhz.org:~# aptitude search assaultcube
<pqatsi> p   assaultcube                                                                  - realistic first-person-shooter
<pqatsi> Skeeter: é só perguntar pro apt :D
<Skeeter> pqatsi: rsrs eh que to de alemão
<Skeeter> mas vou olhar aqui
<pqatsi> to de o q?
<pqatsi> http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Skeeter> openSUSE
<Skeeter> ubuntu so no netbook
<pqatsi> ah sim, essa aberração que usa rpm
<pqatsi> (nossa, acho que fui redundante agora :P)
<Skeeter> ptz
<Skeeter> aberração?
<Skeeter> to baixando o fonte
<Skeeter> 44mb, com minha net até amanha deve ta pronto
<Infernius[BR]> boa tarde, All...
<efraimmarcatto> pqatsi, eu baixei o WIRELESS-TOOLS
<efraimmarcatto> descompactei
<efraimmarcatto> mandei instalar
<efraimmarcatto> T.T mas não está funcionando
<Leandro_Rush> alguém pode me ajudar a instalar o weechat no Ubuntu ?
<efraimmarcatto> sudo apt-get install weechat
<Leandro_Rush> já fiz isso
<efraimmarcatto> e?
<Leandro_Rush> mas é como se deu erro na isntalação
<Leandro_Rush> sou novo no Ubuntu e tô apanhando um bocado
<efraimmarcatto> relaxa
<efraimmarcatto> mas deu erro aonde?
<efraimmarcatto> alias q erro
<Leandro_Rush> será que depois da instalação precisa de algum comando pra abrir
<Leandro_Rush> ????
<efraimmarcatto> sim
<efraimmarcatto> vai no terminal
<efraimmarcatto> e digita weechat
<carlos> Bom dia, gostaria de uma ajuda por favor, tenho uma imagem em DMG e gostaria de gravar nim dvd/cd para usar num mac,  tem  algum programa para gravar essa imagem?
<efraimmarcatto> e depois aperta tab
<Leandro_Rush> sim
<Leandro_Rush> sim
<Leandro_Rush> leandro@leandro-desktop:~$ weechat
<Leandro_Rush> bash: weechat: comando não encontrado
<Leandro_Rush> leandro@leandro-desktop:~$
<Leandro_Rush> Display all 2169 possibilities? (y or n)
<Leandro_Rush> apareceu isso
<Leandro_Rush> é prá escolher Y suponho ?
<Leandro_Rush> agora apareceu isso aki
<Leandro_Rush> Display all 2169 possibilities? (y or n)
<Leandro_Rush> :
<Leandro_Rush> !
<Leandro_Rush> ./
<Leandro_Rush> [
<Leandro_Rush> [[
<Leandro_Rush> ]]
<Leandro_Rush> {
<Leandro_Rush> }
<Leandro_Rush> 2to3
<Leandro_Rush> 2to3-2.6
<Leandro_Rush> a2p
<efraimmarcatto> pea
<Leandro_Rush> aa-audit
<efraimmarcatto> para
<Leandro_Rush> aa-autodep
<Leandro_Rush> aa-complain
<Leandro_Rush> aa-enforce
<efraimmarcatto> para
<Leandro_Rush> aa-genprof
<Leandro_Rush> aa-logprof
<efraimmarcatto> paraaaaa
<Leandro_Rush> aa-status
<Leandro_Rush> aa-unconfined
<efraimmarcatto> PARAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Leandro_Rush> accept
<Leandro_Rush> accessdb
<Leandro_Rush> aconnect
<Leandro_Rush> acpi_available
<Leandro_Rush> acpid
<efraimmarcatto> AFIS
<Leandro_Rush> --More--
<Leandro_Rush> ok, foi mal
<efraimmarcatto> era pra digitar weechat e antes de apertar enter apertar tab
<Leandro_Rush> ok, apareceu outros comandos aqui
<efraimmarcatto> ele escreveu weechat-courses
<Leandro_Rush> sim
<efraimmarcatto> ops
<efraimmarcatto> aperta enter então
<efraimmarcatto> pq vc quer usar o weechat?
<Leandro_Rush> pra no IRC
<Leandro_Rush> usar no IRC
<efraimmarcatto> usa o xchat
<efraimmarcatto> é em modo grafico
<efraimmarcatto> o weechat é modo texto vc vai apanhar mais
<Leandro_Rush> já estou usando agora
<Leandro_Rush> ok, valeu pela informação
<efraimmarcatto> agora q eu não entendi mesmo
<efraimmarcatto> mas tudo bem
<efraimmarcatto> precisano pergunta ai
<Leandro_Rush> e desculpa pela minha ingnorância no linux
<efraimmarcatto> relaxa eu tb to me matando aqui com algumas coisas
<Leandro_Rush> devia existir curso de Linux
<efraimmarcatto> oque vale é a iniciativa
<efraimmarcatto> existe
<efraimmarcatto> onde vc mora?
<Leandro_Rush> se aparecer algum curso aki em Recife eu vou fazer
<Leandro_Rush> Recife
<carlos> Bom dia, gostaria de uma ajuda por favor, tenho uma imagem em DMG e gostaria de gravar nim dvd/cd para usar num mac,  tem  algum programa para gravar essa imagem?
<efraimmarcatto> Leandro_Rush, vc pode fazer a distancia tb
<Leandro_Rush> me explica isso ai cara
<Leandro_Rush> tô fazendo o download do Mandriva, e já tenho o OpenSuse pra instalar, assim que terminar o dow do Mandriva, vou usar o Windows 7, Ubuntu, OpenSuse e Mandriva...
<efraimmarcatto> cara instala o virtual box
<Leandro_Rush> quero deixar de usar o windows e aprender mais com o linux que é bem mais interessante
<Leandro_Rush> é uma possibilidade que tô pensando, usar máquina virtual
<efraimmarcatto> é bem melhor
<Leandro_Rush> o virtual box é o melhor que tem ?
<efraimmarcatto> cara fala comigo no pvt
<d70> EduardeCalibal, n deu certo , rs,
<efraimmarcatto> carlos, se não me falha a memória ACETONEISO
<efraimmarcatto> mas não sei se vc precisa gravar a imagem
<efraimmarcatto> acho q se vc gravar o dmg no cd e executar no mac ele funciona
<claudio-tux> bom dia
<claudio-tux> pessoal, meu shaper ta deixando o link mais lento do que o configurado
<claudio-tux> configurei o controle para 200Kbit/20Kbit
<claudio-tux> quando ativo o shaper a navegação cai para 40Kbit
<claudio-tux> o que pode ser?
<jaypur> wordpress ou joomla??? eis a questão??? help???
<JulioNeto> depende
<jaypur> conte-me mais
<efraimmarcatto> vc reiniciou o shaper?
<efraimmarcatto> to falando de alegre xD
<JulioNeto> jaypur, joomla é um CMS complete e o WP é uma plataforma "profissional" para blogs
<jaypur> eu sei
<jaypur> hj em dia
<jaypur> qual está em alta?
<JulioNeto> se vc qr um blog... use WP
<JulioNeto> jaypur, todos os dois ué...
<jaypur> pq o joomla pode ser usado como blog
<jaypur> wordpress da rpa editar css e tudo mais?
<JulioNeto> vc vai usar por moda ou atende as suas necessidades?
<JulioNeto> jaypur, dá, claro
<jaypur> estou tentando ver a mdoa
<jaypur> moda
<jaypur> as necessidades ainda estou vendo
<claudio-tux> efraimmarcatto: sim
<claudio-tux> reiniciei
<Galaxy|USA> <jaypur> [17:51:21] wordpress ou joomla??? eis a questão??? help???
<Galaxy|USA> jaypur:~$ Joomla sempre
<Galaxy|USA> :D
<Galaxy|USA> ou o drupal
<Galaxy|USA> wordpress (N)
<jaypur> Galaxy|USA, hmm
<Galaxy|USA> joomla nao serve so para grandes portal,
<Galaxy|USA> é apenas um cms simples de manipular
<Galaxy|USA> php nuke mediawiki pligg novable webhat drupal phpbb manbo joomla wordpress
<geowany[work]> alguém testando o unity aí?
<Galaxy|USA> pretiro o joomla :D
<Galaxy|USA> geekman:~$ eu nao
<ElDeablo> Boa tarde
<geowany[work]> ElDeablo: boa!
<Galaxy|USA> jaypur:~$ o joomla é bom, joomla+forum? kunena :D free
<Galaxy|USA> jaypur:~$ joomla tem de tudo :)
<Galaxy|USA> efraimmarcatto:~$ oi :D
<jaypur> pera gente estou tleefone
<Galaxy|USA> jaypur:~$ :P esta parecendo o bot 'sete zoom'
<Galaxy|USA> 'pera gente estou tleefone' :P
<Galaxy|USA> http://www.inbot.com.br/sete/
<Galaxy|USA> digita 'telefone'
<jaypur> joomla
<jaypur> vo estalar os dois
<jaypur> e ver no que da
<Galaxy|USA> :)
<Galaxy|USA> jaypur:~$ guarde vai precisar 'extensions.joomla.org'
<geowany[work]> estalar?
<Galaxy|USA> estalar/instalar
<Galaxy|USA> srrs
<geowany[work]> pra fazer "trec"?
<Galaxy|USA> geowany[work]:~$ simmmmmmmmmm
<Galaxy|USA> srsrsrrs
<geowany[work]> lembrei daquele dicionário de "empregadês" pra português
<geowany[work]> ingomá rôpa - Engomar roupa
<datacrusher> tarde
<ccaiosales> Alguém ai?
<Analista_tux> opa
<Analista_tux> to aqui
<ccaiosales> Boa tarde cara,
<Analista_tux> boa
<flayke> Boa
<ccaiosales> Vim aqui tentar solucionar meu dilema
<ccaiosales> Cansei do windows, quero tentar o Ubuntu
<licensed`> ccaiosales, é livre amigo, pode tentar
<ccaiosales> mas sou muito inexperiente com essas coisas.
<licensed`> www.ubuntu.com
<ccaiosales> Queria saber se alguém aqui poderia me esclarecer algumas coisas,
<Analista_tux> sim
<ccaiosales> como por exemplo: Preciso formatar o computador?
<Analista_tux> ok
<Analista_tux> fomate
<Analista_tux> formata **
<marcos> nao  ha  necessidade  de formatar
<flayke> Indo trampa conectado no no canal ubuntu,br
<ccaiosales> E como seria a instalação do sistema sem formatar?
<flayke> Com o celular nao tem preco
<flayke> Hehehe....
<Ursinha> ccaiosales, vc ainda quer deixar o windows?
<ccaiosales> Se possível, porque tenho medo de não conseguir usar o Ubuntu, porque nunca tive nenhum computador com Linux, só Windows
<Analista_tux> rapz... vc precisa da partição
<Analista_tux> ext3 ou reiserFS
<Analista_tux> vc pode fazer um dual boot
<Analista_tux> server para c
<Analista_tux> vc ??
<flayke> Pra que pc use um celulae com android
<Analista_tux> te mando um tutorial
<ccaiosales> Serve sim,
<ccaiosales> mas só uma pergunta
<Analista_tux> blz,
<Analista_tux> qual o teu msn
<Analista_tux> ?
<ccaiosales> é mais fácil deixar com o Windows ou só botar o Ubuntu
<Analista_tux> eu add vc
<ccaiosales> caiosgueiros3@hotmail.com
<Analista_tux> isso simé
<Analista_tux> cara deu erro na sua conta aqui
<Analista_tux> add o meu ai
<Analista_tux> tiagomedrado199@hotmail.com
<ccaiosales> Vou add
<Analista_tux> www.tiagomedradobr.blogspot.com
<Analista_tux> meu blog
<efraimmarcatto> oque faço quando eu instalo o xorg e não da video?
<efraimmarcatto> xoro?
<Analista_tux> lá tem o tutorial em video
<Analista_tux> tiago
<pqatsi> tarde povo
<pqatsi> Ursinha: pinga
<Analista_tux> ccaiossaloes
<ccaiosales> Aqui
<ccaiosales> Tô tentando abrir o msn, tá lento aqui
<Ursinha> ccaiosales, o instalador do ubuntu ajuda a fazer isso que o Analista_tux tá falando de um jeito bem mais fácil
<Analista_tux> www.tiagomedradobr.wordpress.com
<Ursinha> ele mostra os esquemas e vc escolhe
<Ursinha> metade pra windows, metade pra linux, essas coisas
<Ursinha> ai ele mesmo cria as partiçoes e faz tudo
<Ursinha> vc não precisa se preocupar em entender o que acontece
<Ursinha> pqatsi, opa, diga lá
<Analista_tux> acesse meu blog
<Analista_tux> lá tem o video
<pqatsi> Ursinha: new mail!
<pqatsi> matias respondeu
<Analista_tux> adicine meu email e mandae as sua duvidas
<Analista_tux> resposndo a noite quando eu chegar do trabalho
<ccaiosales> Ok
<Analista_tux> Ursinha vc tem msn
<Analista_tux> ??
<Ursinha> tenho mas não uso muito
<Analista_tux> e como poderiamos trocar figurinhas
<Analista_tux> a não ser aqui ?
<Analista_tux> pessoal pode me add ai tiagomedrado199@hotmail.com
<pqatsi> nossa
<pqatsi> chat da uol é
<pqatsi> daqui a pouco tao pedindo cam
<pqatsi> :D
<Analista_tux> se tiverem duvidas podem mandar por email
<Analista_tux> kkkkkkkkk
<Analista_tux> calma pqatsi
<Analista_tux> estou sedento de por novos contatos
<efraimmarcatto> pqatsi, liga a cam ai
<efraimmarcatto> hauhuahau
<Analista_tux> kkkkkkk
<Analista_tux> ta mal
<Analista_tux> essa onda é coisa de boiola velho
<Analista_tux> kkkkkkk
<Analista_tux> ;)
<efraimmarcatto> huauhahua
<efraimmarcatto> Analista_tux, vc está sedento por novos contatos e acha q isso não é boiola?
<efraimmarcatto> huauahu
<efraimmarcatto> agora chega de offtopic
<efraimmarcatto> XD
<Analista_tux> pow... Oh... classe dizunida
<Analista_tux> hUAhuAHu
<ccaiosales> Analista_tux, já adicionei no msn
<efraimmarcatto> tem pvt pra CHATEAR
<Analista_tux> efraimmarcatto, sou novo aqui tbm
<pqatsi> pra qq fui falar....
<efraimmarcatto> pqatsi, pvt
<pqatsi> desembucha duma vez ou vai ficar no vacuo
<efraimmarcatto> eu quero ajuda
<efraimmarcatto> eu consegui instalar o wireless-tools
<efraimmarcatto> conectei na net
<efraimmarcatto> e quando instalei o xorg... não tenho mais video
<Analista_tux> vixi...
<Analista_tux> mate o processo
<Analista_tux> vc tem o video do setup?
<efraimmarcatto> tive uma idéia
<pqatsi> efraimmarcatto: perguntou n ocanal errado
<Analista_tux> o sistema inicializa?
<pqatsi> aqui nao falamos de arch
<Analista_tux> deixa ele ...
<pqatsi> nop
<Analista_tux> é bom q nos prende
<Analista_tux> aprende**
<pqatsi> vai levar um ignore pra casa se continuar
<Analista_tux> UAHuHA
<efraimmarcatto> mas eu to perguntando nos outros canais e ninguem ajuda
<efraimmarcatto> E VC ESTÁ LÁ
<pqatsi> o mano, eu nao tenho obrigacao nenhuma com voce
<pqatsi> e aqui non-ubuntu topic e considerado off
<Analista_tux> pqatsi, calma cara
<Analista_tux> efraimmcatto add eu ai
<Analista_tux> agente resolve isso
<Analista_tux> tiagomedrado199@hotmail.com
<pqatsi> Analista_tux: nao e calma, eu nao sou obrigado a nada, ajudo no irc de voluntario e o maluco ainda vem berrar comigo? sai pra la
<Analista_tux> manda por escrito os detalhes
<Analista_tux> q eu te respondo
<Analista_tux> po email
<Analista_tux> efraimmarcatto,
<pqatsi> rs
<Analista_tux> educação é bom e cultivamos
<Analista_tux> ok!
<pqatsi> Analista_tux: claro, ele nao gritou contigo :P
<pqatsi> Analista_tux: vai no #linux4fun que ele ta la
<efraimmarcatto> EU NÃO BERREI
<efraimmarcatto> ne se quer abri a boca
<EduardeCalibal> Hã...  Uso de maiusculas desta forma é berrar...
<Analista_tux> então desative o capslock
<EduardeCalibal> É uma convenção...
<efraimmarcatto> EduardeCalibal, eu to zoando ele
<efraimmarcatto> AHUUAHHAUA
<Analista_tux> pq estamos entendo vc como mal educado
<Galaxy|USA> senhores, tenham calma o mundo é bonito
<efraimmarcatto> ¬¬ o negócio é q ele falou como se eu já não tivesse tentando perguntar pra ele
<efraimmarcatto> só por isos usei o caps[
<ccaiosales> Tiago, quando puder, dá uma olhada lá no msn
<Analista_tux> ok me add e resolvemos vosso problema
<Analista_tux> a noite respondo
<Analista_tux> e por favor mantenha o caps lock desligado hUAhuHAu :)
<slipky> boa tade, estão conseguindo conectar no skype ai?
<slipky> tarde*
<pqatsi> [22/12-14:42:58] < pqatsi> Analista_tux: vai no #linux4fun que ele ta la
<Analista_tux> yhear
<Analista_tux> ok
<Analista_tux> esse povo de TI ´e tudo doido
<Analista_tux> kkkkk
<Analista_tux> uhAUhUA!!!
<leonardo_> Buenas
<pqatsi> Analista_tux: orgulho-me de cada dia dos meus 6 anos q trampo com isso :D
<Analista_tux> kkkkkk tu tbm
<Analista_tux> eu tbm
<Analista_tux> nos tbm
<Analista_tux> to 7 anos
<Analista_tux> na area
<Analista_tux> mais fico bebado a 4 anos
<pqatsi> entao morreu :D
<pqatsi> hahahhahahahahhahahahahaha
<Analista_tux> kkkk
<mfilipe> galera, alguém sabe como instalo o uvesafb+v86d no ubuntu?
<Analista_tux> nem sei oq é isso
<slipttees> olá
<slipttees> why xorg usage 100% CPU?
<Analista_tux> hem
<Analista_tux> galera saindo aqui
<Analista_tux> para o trampo
<pqatsi> [22/12-14:51:09] < mfilipe> galera, alguém sabe como instalo o uvesafb+v86d no ubuntu?
<pqatsi> maluco
<pqatsi> praque voce quer uvesafb quando tem kms????
<slipttees> alguem pode ajudar, xorg da usando 100% da CPU
<PeDor> boa tarde
<PeDor> preciso de ajuda para recuperar uma chave pgp, eu deletei ela sem querer, eu tenho um arquivo dela, mas não consigo importar
<pqatsi> esse arquivo é da chave privada?
<PeDor> pqatsi, não, da chave publica
<pqatsi> se flodeu :D
<pqatsi> voce precisa de algum backup da privada.
<pqatsi> se nao tem, revoga a chave e cria outra :D
<PeDor> ah, achei ele... tava escondido
<PeDor> ufa
<pqatsi> backup disso hein
<pqatsi> :D
<PeDor> como eu faço o backup?
<PeDor> eu exportei antes de deletar, mas esse não funcionou, achei um arquivo que fiz no dia que criei ela e não sei como fiz
<Galaxy|USA> !grub
<ubottu-br> GRUB é o gerenciador de boot padrão do Ubuntu. Perdeu o GRUB depois de instalar o Windows? Veja https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub (em Inglês) - Tutoriais do GRUB: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto (em Inglês)
<natsha> boa tarde
<natsha> oie
<natsha> o pc esta pedindo plugins
<natsha> um tal de adobe flash para 64 bits como fço
<natsha> player
<natsha> alguem pode me ajudar
<Paulo_Carvalho> baixa o flash
<Paulo_Carvalho> qual sua distro?
<natsha> o que é distro
<Paulo_Carvalho> tá vc usa ubuntu?
<Paulo_Carvalho> qual versão sabe?
<natsha> sim 10.04
<Paulo_Carvalho> ok
<Paulo_Carvalho> pera
<slipttees> alguem pode dar uma ajuda com o 10.04+xorg+i915 ?
<Paulo_Carvalho> natsha
<natsha> oie
<natsha> que faço
<Paulo_Carvalho> a melhor coisa pra vc é instalar o ubuntu restrict extra
<natsha> ja está instalado
<Paulo_Carvalho> já?
<Paulo_Carvalho> então já deveria ter o flash
<Paulo_Carvalho> faz o seguinte então
<Paulo_Carvalho> vai na central de programas
<Paulo_Carvalho> e procura por
<natsha> ta
<natsha> e
<Paulo_Carvalho> pluguin do adobe flash
<natsha> ja esta instalado
<Paulo_Carvalho> então desinstala
<Paulo_Carvalho> e instala
<Paulo_Carvalho> adobe flash pluguin 10
<Paulo_Carvalho> aí com certeza roda
<natsha> esse 10 é para pc com 64 bits
<natsha> que faço
<natsha> meu pc não quer entrar em jogo nenhum
<gust4vo> boa tarde
<natsha> esta pedindo plugins
<natsha> me ajudem ai por favor
<gust4vo> alguém poderia me dizer como eu faço para meu linux enviar mensagem para o twitter ?
<natsha> oie
<natsha> alguem sabe
<gust4vo> to precisando disso
<gust4vo> não consigo achar nada relacionado.
<slipttees> natsha: gwibber lixo faz isso não?
<natsha> o que é gwibber
<EduardeCalibal> Beta 8 do firefox 4 esta rodando normal aqui.  Não sei se está mais estável mas logo o urso mostra as suas garras.
<PETER_001> #rio
<sharch> Alguém ai usa iTunes em uma VM com Windows XP?
<jaypur> ..........
<jaypur> quem aqui usa jumlá
<claudio-tux> alguem sabe a senha padrao do firebird2.5?
<claudio-tux> usuario SYSDBA
<claudio-tux> a senha dizem que é masterkey, mas não passa
<claudio-tux> pq aqui ninguem nunca responde?
<claudio-tux> será que ninguem sabe nada que eu pergunto ou estão me boicotando ?
<claudio-tux> heheh
<jaypur> claudio-tux, olá
<claudio-tux> jaypur: descobiri
<claudio-tux> vlw
<jaypur> claudio-tux, eu tb to achando o canal mt quieto, fora tudo em relação a linux... achava o pessoal mais frenetico a uns meses atras
<claudio-tux> verade
<claudio-tux> ta todo mundo viajando
<claudio-tux> rsrsrs
<jaypur> eeeh ahahaha
<jaypur> ferias escolares
<peregrinator_six> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Fazendo-jus-ao-nome-GNU-Linux/
<Tiago> oi pessoal
<Tiago> team alguem ai
<Tiago> pedro
<Tiago> essa sala é aasim parada mesmo
<Tiago> ???
<PedroBarao> Parece...
<Tiago> q chato cara
<Tiago> vc tc de onde
<Tiago> ??
<PedroBarao> Rio
<PedroBarao> e tu?
<Tiago> BA
<Tiago> vc é usuario
<Tiago> ??
<Tiago>  trabalha na area
<Tiago> ?/
<PedroBarao> trabalho... e faço faculdade de analise
<PedroBarao> e vc?
<samuel_mesq> alguem sabe como personalizar os icones do faenza ?
<moskvat> salve gente
<samuel_mesq> pq eu baixei uns icones diferentes em formato svg e nao sei trocar
<moskvat> preciso de uma ajuda urgente
<mactimes> samuel_mesq, sudo apt-get install inkscape
<samuel_mesq> para ?
<mactimes> samuel_mesq, Abrir os arquivos e convertê-los em outro formato que desejar.
<moskvat> tenho um dlink 500b e um roteador tp linki wr 740n e não consigo fazer NAT para acessar de fora meu computador, alguém tem ideia de como fazer isso passando pelo dlink e pelo tp-link???
<samuel_mesq> nao man
<samuel_mesq> não ṕe converter
<samuel_mesq> eu baixei icones novos para o chrome e nao sei qual pasta colocar
<mactimes> <samuel_mesq> pq eu baixei uns icones diferentes em formato svg e nao sei trocar
<samuel_mesq> trocar pelos icones atuais
<mactimes> samuel_mesq, Bem, poderia ter sido mais claro, então...
<samuel_mesq> sorry
<mactimes> moskvat, Seu computador está acessando a Internet através deste mesmo circuito (supondo que não seja o computador que está utilizando agora, claro)?
<samuel_mesq> achoq ue consegui ...
<moskvat> é
<moskvat> mactimes, o pc é exatamente o que estou usando agora
<mactimes> moskvat, Então, NAT está funcionando e  não é o que você quer (bem, quer NAT também, mas é mais do que isto).
<mactimes> moskvat, O nome correto para o que você busca é PAT.  E nestes equipamentos residenciais que você mencionou costumam ser referenciados por Virtual Servers.
<mactimes> moskvat, Procure nas configurações.
<moskvat> mactimes, pois é ai ta o problema
<moskvat> se eu conectar o pc diretamente no dlink 500b e fizer o NAT funciona perfeito
<mactimes> moskvat, Você também pode colocar os equipamentos com DMZ para um determinado IP (por sua conta e risco, pois o equipamento vai ficar de cara para a Internet).
<mactimes> moskvat, Vou repetir, tecnicamente, o nome correto para o que você quer é PAT, não NAT.
<mactimes> moskvat, E nos equipamentos D-Link, costumam ser referenciados por Virtual Servers.
<moskvat> eheeh o primeiro resultado é "Programa de Alimentação ao Trabalhador", só pra descontrair...
<PedroBarao> Estou precisando de um bom programa para conectar em minha maquina via vnc alguem sabe de algum???
<moskvat> mactimes, no dlink fiz o seguinte ip 10.1.1.2 :8082 para :80 no NAT virtual server
<mactimes> moskvat, NAT Virtual Server = PAT (Port-to-Address-Translation)
<moskvat> blz, até aqui ta funcionando, adicionei no wr740n ip 192.168.1.10 :80 e bammm, não funfa
<moskvat> só nao fiz o cap..... aparecer o resto ja tentei de "tudo"
<Rocha80> Ola ubunteiros
<Rocha80> estou usando a versao 10.10
<mactimes> moskvat, Recapitulando: WAN --> TCP/8082 --> 10.1.1.2 :80 --> LAN_HOST:80?
<Rocha80> dai estou  com um prosinho aqui, e estou pesquisando no google.
<moskvat> mactimes, exatamente, até ai funciona se 10.1.1.2 for o host
<mactimes> moskvat, Bem, está fazendo algo errado.
<Rocha80> mas onde diz voce pode habilitar os repositórios em => sistema=> administração => canais de software
<mactimes> moskvat, Podemos ir para o ##ubuntu-br, já que o assunto é um pouco off-topic?
<Rocha80> mas dai nao tem o  canais de software nesse caminho
<moskvat> blz
<moskvat> mactimes, ja to lá
<mactimes> moskvat, Não te vejo lá.
<Rocha80> porque quando vou instalar diz assim: Necessita da instalação de pacotes não confiáveis.
<mactimes> Rocha80, Adicionou manualmente algum repositório?
<Rocha80> sim
<mactimes> Rocha80, (A pergunta é retórica)
<mactimes> Rocha80, Importou as chaves do repositório? (Outra pergunta retórica)
<Rocha80> sim
<mactimes> Rocha80, Então as chaves não são válidas ou importou errado ou achou que importou.  Faça novamente e verifique.
<Rocha80> mactimes, mas como vou as importar outra vez e por onde
<moskvat> mactimes, a bagaça tá pedindo pra registrar, fala sério
<mactimes> moskvat, Seu nick não é registrado?
<moskvat> mactimes, é só que deu senha invalida aff, mais essa
<peregrinator_six> toter, salve salve primo! \o/
<moskvat> putz grilla, como redefine a senha?????
<moskvat> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<toter> peregrinator_six: olá
<EduardeCalibal> moskvat, senha de que?
<EduardeCalibal> root, usuário comum?
<moskvat> EduardeCalibal, era do IRC mais ja consegui, valeu!!! :-)
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<EduardeCalibal> Essa eu n
<EduardeCalibal> Essa eu não saberia mesmo...
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<toter> a minha pergunta tem mais ou menos a ver com linux... ninguém aqui ou no brasil em geral está animado ou interessado no android não? a última versão, Gingerbread 2.3, saiu há 6 dias atrás
<toter> não tem um canal tipo android-br
<peregrinator_six> toter, quanto custa isso ai...?!
<peregrinator_six> toter, não responde não..
<peregrinator_six> aqui não é lugar...
<toter> ok
<gui_> .
<gui_> Preciso de um DVD pra por a .iso do cd do Ubuntu ou pode ser CD normal?
<Galaxy|USA> 19-15-9-14-15-13-5-4
<Galaxy|USA> gui_:~# cd normal :)
<gui_> valeew
<Galaxy|USA> :)
<claudio-tux> boa noite
<claudio-tux> alguem aqui usa o HP jornada Pocket PC no ubuntu?
<claudio-tux> existe algum programa de sicronismo entre eles?
<claudio-tux> hehehehe, ninguem nunca responde
<claudio-tux> hehe, ta igual o canal do fedora
<claudio-tux> não existe vida nessa canal?
<toter> nao... apenas morte... todo mundo aqui é gotico
<claudio-tux> toter: hehehe
<claudio-tux> ao menos vc respondeu
<claudio-tux> mesmo que com uma piada
<claudio-tux> rapaz, o que ta acontecendo aqui
<claudio-tux> ninguem mas tenta se ajudar
<claudio-tux> hehehehe
<claudio-tux> nem duvidas aparecem mas
<claudio-tux> quanto mais ajuda
<claudio-tux> ta sinissssstrooooo
<toter> isso significa que finalmente... o linux está morrendo
<claudio-tux> estou preocupado
<claudio-tux> de verdade
<toter> mas não se preocupe
<toter> o android vai tomar o lugar
<claudio-tux> o #vivaolinux ta do mesmo jeito
<claudio-tux> não mexe uma folha
<claudio-tux> ahuahua
<claudio-tux> parece filme de terror
<claudio-tux> sala fantasma
<Yutaka> claudio-tux:~# #linux4fun
<Yutaka> :D
<claudio-tux> só tem zumbis "bots"
<toter> #linux4fun: onde todo mundo é op e ninguém fala nada a respeito de linux! :)
<claudio-tux> rsrsrs, é pq todos ja sabem demais
<claudio-tux> ai nao precisa compartilhar com ninguem
<toter> ou ninguém sabe nada... consequentemente não tem o que compartilhar
<toter> hehehe
<claudio-tux> ahauhauahuahauhau
<toter> curtição
<claudio-tux> rapaz, pior que tenho algumas duvidas e não tenho com quem tira-las
<claudio-tux> uma delas é como sincronizar meu HP Jornada no linux
<claudio-tux> acho que vou pro canal #sexo talvez alguem saiba lá
<toter> é o modelo 720?
<claudio-tux> deixa 560
<claudio-tux> HP Jornada 560 Series
<pqatsi> [22/12-21:07:56] < claudio-tux> HP Jornada 560 Series
<pqatsi> synce
<claudio-tux> isso
<claudio-tux> sync?
<claudio-tux> synce?
<pqatsi> synce
<pqatsi> e o nome da aplicacao
<pqatsi> :D
<claudio-tux> X11, KDE gnome?
<toter> tem um outro programa chamado Raki
<pqatsi> x11
<toter> dá uma olhada
<pqatsi> se tiver é interface pro synce
<pqatsi> eu tive windows mobile por mto tempo
<toter> parece que é popular para esse tipo de uso
<pqatsi> esses hps sao foda
 * pqatsi teve um nec 770, um nec 900, um jornada 720, um zire 72 e um htc
<claudio-tux> queria algo como o Palm alguma coisa que tem no repositorio
<pqatsi> so o zire era palmos
<claudio-tux> ele é bem feito
<pqatsi> claudio-tux: synce tem ue
<claudio-tux> deixa eu ver aqui
<pqatsi> root@ana.leleobhz.org:~# aptitude search synce
<pqatsi> oia ae proce ver
<claudio-tux> p   synce-gnomevfs                  - SynCE plugin for GNOME VFS
<claudio-tux> show de bola
<claudio-tux> deixa eu ver o que esse cara é capas de fazer
<claudio-tux> pqatsi: valeu pela dica
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> tem um outro sincronizador também que gostava de windows ce
<pqatsi> acho que era opensync, mas tinha outro nome
<pqatsi> p   opensync-plugin-synce                                                        - SynCE plugin for OpenSync
<pqatsi> tambem usa o synce pra falar com mobile
<pqatsi> claudio-tux: a vantagem do opensync e que ele funciona com plugins
<ccaiosales> oopa, alguem ai pode me ajudar em relação ao Gparted?
<pqatsi> se vc conectar o plugin do synce com o do evolution
<claudio-tux>  SynCE plugin for OpenSync
<pqatsi> ele sincroniza tudo
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> com o evolution - por exemplo
<claudio-tux> gostei desse synce, ele tem um plugin para o evolution
<claudio-tux> ccaiosales: o que precisa€?
<claudio-tux> pqatsi: to instalando ele, vamos ver se vai servir
<pqatsi> claudio-tux: ;)
<ccaiosales> claudio-tux: seguinte, tô tentando instalar o Ubuntu, mas quando vou paricionar o disco, as minhas partições aparecem com um chavezinha
<claudio-tux> desmonta elas
<claudio-tux> tem as chaves pois estao montadas por isso nao pode altera-las
<ccaiosales> vou perder os arquivos das partições que forem desmontadas?
<claudio-tux> nao
<claudio-tux> ao menos que nao delete ou apague essas partições
<pqatsi> Ursinha: naite!
<ccaiosales> Valeu então claudio, vou tentar fazer isso. Qualquer coisa eu volto aqui
<claudio-tux> falow
<pqatsi> ccaiosales: so lembre-se de nao apagar as parts
<ccaiosales> Tranquilo
<ccaiosales> oou
<ccaiosales> Quanto espaço devo botar pra partição do Ubuntu?
<claudio-tux> depende muito
<claudio-tux> tem que ser no mino 3GB
<ccaiosales> Meu HD tem mais ou menos uns 80 GB
<claudio-tux> vai deixar so o linux no HD?
<ElDeablo> Boa noite
<claudio-tux> pqatsi: como eu inicializo esse troço
<claudio-tux> boa
<martinriggs> Boa noite
<claudio-tux> ** (synce-trayicon:11702): DEBUG: Forking into background
<martinriggs> Alguem me ajuda, quero duplicar meu monitor jogando numa LCD, mas aqui só consigo como se fossem desktops diferentes
<martinriggs> quero tipo, clonar a tela, o que faz um faz noutro
<mactimes> marcosmamorim, Qual sua placa de vídeo?
<claudio-tux> martinriggs: vai em Sistemas/Preferencias/Monitores
<mactimes> martinriggs, Qual sua placa de vídeo?
<mactimes> marcosmamorim, sorry...
<martinriggs> mactimes, Nvidia
<martinriggs> um notebook
<martinriggs> M7000 a placa
<claudio-tux> pqatsi: o synce nao ajudou muito
<mactimes> martinriggs, Já está com o driver restrito instalado?
<claudio-tux> nem consigo inicia-lo
<ElDeablo> http://www.guiadohardware.net/artigos/debian-distribuicao-seculo/
<claudio-tux> rsrsrs
<martinriggs> mactimes, sim
<mactimes> martinriggs, Abre um terminal aí.
<martinriggs> aberto
<mactimes> martinriggs, sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<martinriggs> ja tenho instalado
<mactimes> martinriggs, sudo nvidia-settings
<mactimes> martinriggs, Divirta-se :)
<martinriggs> só me da opções Separated ou TwinView
<mactimes> martinriggs, O que você quer chama-se TwinView
<pqatsi> mactimes: aeee
<mactimes> pqatsi, ?
<pqatsi> mactimes: baozin?
<claudio-tux> pqatsi: tu lembra como fazia o sincronismo?
<mactimes> pqatsi, Sempre.
<martinriggs> mactimes, TwinView ela apenas cria um desktop novo, para o qual devo arrastar as coisas
<pqatsi> claudio-tux: ixi.... lembro nao cara
<pqatsi> mactimes: anda sumido rapaz
<claudio-tux> ta duro aqui
<martinriggs> o que quero é duplicar
<mactimes> pqatsi, ah, agora que vi quem é...  Fala aí, Zé.  Beleza pura?
<pqatsi> hahahhahahahahahahhaha
<pqatsi> eu tinha apostado que voce ia perguntar umas 5x antes de ver quem eu era :D
<mactimes> martinriggs, Peraí que vou bootar a máquina com NVidia aqui pra te dizer.
<martinriggs> ok
<martinriggs> agradeço muito
<mactimes> martinriggs, Só me dá um minuto que a máquina é lerdinha.
<martinriggs> mactimes, tranquilo
<martinriggs> mactimes, aguarde um minutinho tambem, preciso reiniciar aqui
<claudio-tux> pqatsi: hahaha
<claudio-tux> show de bola
<claudio-tux> sudo apt-get install librapi2-tools
<claudio-tux> synce-pls
<pqatsi> :D
<martinriggs> mactimes, de volta aqui
<mactimes> martinriggs, Beleza
<mactimes> martinriggs, Tá com o nvidia-settings aberto como sudoer?
<martinriggs> sim
<mactimes> Segunda opção: Xserver display configuration
<mactimes> martinriggs, Só um instante.
<mactimes> martinriggs, Tá vendo o painel de layout?
<martinriggs> sim
<mactimes> martinriggs, O posicionamento dos monitores já está como quer, certo?
<martinriggs> certo
<mactimes> martinriggs, Clica em Configura
<mactimes> s/Configura/Configure
<martinriggs> certo
<mactimes> martinriggs, Está marcado TwinView?
<martinriggs> Marquei agora
<mactimes> Clica em Ok.
<mactimes> É importante isto.  Você iniciou o Nvidia Settings com gksu, certo? Ou com sudo, certo?
<martinriggs> isso SUDO
<mactimes> marcosmamorim, Ok.
<mactimes> Clicou em Ok.  Agora clique em Save to X Configuration File
<mactimes> martinriggs, Clique em Apply
<martinriggs> ok
<mactimes> martinriggs, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<martinriggs> ok
<mactimes> martinriggs, Fez?
<martinriggs> ok
<martinriggs> filé
<mactimes> martinriggs, Funcionou?
<martinriggs> yes yes
<martinriggs> uhuu
<mactimes> martinriggs, Ok.
<martinriggs> blz
<martinriggs> valeu
<mactimes> martinriggs, tá valido.
<martinriggs> vou brincar agora aqui huauhahua
<martinriggs> valeu mesmo
<mactimes> martinriggs, Beleza. :)
#ubuntu-br 2010-12-23
<kridder> boa noite linuxers
 * kridder nossa saudades desse ambiente mIRC
<Flayke-sp> Pi
<Flayke-sp> Oi
<dayane> oiw
<pqatsi> mirc nao e ambiente
<pqatsi> e programa
<pqatsi> o sistema de chat chama-se IRC, e nao MIRC ¬¬
<Flayke-sp> To conectado pelo celular
<Flayke-sp> Help
<kridder> pqatsi: ops - foi mal... é o habito
<Flayke-sp> Silvia
<kridder> tem algum baiano por aqui ?
<Flayke-sp> Eu hehehe
<Rubem> oi
<GioFilth> Pessoal to com um probleminha aqui, na verdade é um amigo, o note dele tem video SIS, resumindo ele fica com resolução 800X600  alguem sabe como arruma isso? dá pra habilitar a aceleração 3D?  Muito obrigado! (é o 10.04)
<Flayke-sp> Zuera
<kridder> rs
<Rubem> Sis ?  Acho que você não vai conseguir muita coisa com esse chipset
<Rubem> Vejo algumas pessoas comentando que o Mandriva se sair muito Bem com chipset da SIS e VIA
<GioFilth> Rubem, é foda isso
<Rubem> Infelismente sim....
<kridder> quit
<lecram_wise> boa noite
<samuel_mesq> Boa noite , all
<YuriBokaleff0y78>  oi
<YuriBokaleff0y78>  blz man
<samuel_mesq> parado hj ...
<kridder> pois eh
<samuel_mesq> go party now \o/
<samuel_mesq> <O>
<samuel_mesq> ~O~
<samuel_mesq> _O_ <O> \O/
<samuel_mesq> lets go man
<samuel_mesq> =/
 * kridder soninho...
<Platao> ta parado aqui hj
<samuel_mesq> nem fala
<kridder> entao vamos conversar povo
<kridder> ninguem tem duvida aih nao...
<samuel_mesq> eu tenho ...
<samuel_mesq> quem nasceu primeiro o ovo ou a galinha ?
<deadlock> o pato.
<Platao>   hahaah
<kridder> diga aih macho !
<kridder> pow aih vc pegou pesado
<samuel_mesq> falando serio
<Platao> acabei de isntalar o kega fusion aqui
<samuel_mesq> jogos para linux ...
<samuel_mesq> as vezes to sem nada pra fazer
<Platao> ehhehhe legal
<samuel_mesq> o supertuxkart ja era ...
<kridder> prossiga...
<Platao> o melhor que ja testei
<Platao> para o mega
<Platao> opem msx
<Platao> instalei tbm o mame
<Platao> snes9x
<Platao> e o americas army esse e foda
<Platao> muito bacana
<samuel_mesq> hmm
<samuel_mesq> vou conferir depois sua lista
<samuel_mesq> esse é um tabu no linux ... "jogos" ...
<Platao> sem duvida
<Platao> pra minha necessidade esta bom
<samuel_mesq> nem uso muito pra jogar
<samuel_mesq> pra isso uso o windows kkk
<Platao> aqui to de note e placa e fraca tbm
<samuel_mesq> quem nao tem Xbox ou Ps3 ...
<Platao> nao ia rolar nada tao elaborado
<Platao> eu nao tenho ainda ehehehe
<Platao> to querendo comprar um
<Platao> ou um violino
<samuel_mesq> kkk so mil reais ...
<Platao> pois e
<Platao> fora a questao dos games
<Platao> que so um absurdo
<Platao> muito caro
<samuel_mesq> po nem fala
<Platao> se comprar 6 games originais ja pagou o console
<Platao> caro
<Platao> e agora o play3 nao pode mais colocaro linux
<NeTo> alguem ai pode ajudar?
<samuel_mesq> pode falar
<NeTo> tipo
<NeTo> posso instalar esse 10.10
<NeTo> com o windows 7 instalado
<NeTo> de boa?
<samuel_mesq> sim eu to usando assim :D
<samuel_mesq> to no ubuntu mas o 7 ta aki no Hd tbm
<NeTo> e n altera nada do w7
<samuel_mesq> nada
<NeTo> hummm
<samuel_mesq> pelo menos aki nao
<NeTo> ele faz um lilo
<NeTo> pra escolher o sistema então
<samuel_mesq> sim
<samuel_mesq> tudo certinho ...
<NeTo> é que o w7 é do meu chefe
<NeTo> kakaka
<samuel_mesq> de boa
<NeTo> meio arriscado se eu perde as coisas dele
<NeTo> *HuhuUHuHuuuHuHuUHuUuuHuHu/² Perdeu! perdeu! perdeu! (991)
<samuel_mesq> suahsuahsua
<NeTo> coloco o cd ali e mando da boot
<NeTo> e jah era?
<samuel_mesq> vc ja instalou alguma distribuição linux ?
<NeTo> jah
<NeTo> mas faz tempo
<NeTo> e vem aki na loja direto
<NeTo> akeles fenix
<NeTo> kakaka
<samuel_mesq> kkk nossa ja vi esse
<NeTo> e tinha um outro tb
<NeTo> lindows
<NeTo> copiaram ateh as nuvensinhas
<NeTo> do windows
<NeTo> kakaka
<NeTo> mas esse é a primeira vez
<NeTo> me falaram que ele é bom pra jogo
<samuel_mesq> calma pra rodar jgo vc precissa do wine playonlinux e algumas configs a mais
<NeTo> sim
<NeTo> vo por partes
<NeTo> como diz jack
<kridder> NeTo, rpz com relação aos dados sugiro que antes vc instalar rode um desfragmentar e separa uns 20gigas de partição livre só pra Linux
<Yutaka> boa noite fui
<kridder> Yutaka, vai com Deus
<NeTo> kridder 10 tem
<NeTo> 20 n
<kridder> 10 dah
<kridder> pronto - aih e soh instalar...
<kridder> o ubuntu é muito intuitivo - pra maioria das configurações vc vai encontrar um front (interface grafica) - praticamente nao vai precisar editar nenhum .conf
<kridder> depois q instalei o windows ficou jogado na outra particao
<samuel_mesq> eu so uso pra jogar =/
<samuel_mesq> o CA nao pega no linux
<NeTo> kridder vo particiona aki no gerenciador do windows mesmo
<NeTo> n da nada neh
<kridder> blz...
<samuel_mesq> NeTo, o kridder  te ajuda tenho que sair .. flw
<kridder> NeTo, vc ja tem um particionador ?
<NeTo> kridder n
<NeTo> no gerenciamento de discos
<NeTo> eu consigo fazer isso n consigo?
<kridder> pois eh - entra no baixaki  e baixa eh mais facil
<kridder> acho q pelo gerenciador de discos nao vai
<kridder> mas da uma olhada aih
<NeTo> é so diminuir o tamanho da unidade neh
<NeTo> ai oque sobra é a partição
<NeTo> pro linux
<kridder> NeTo, isso...
<kridder> na hora de instalar o linux - vc usa esse espaço que esta vago
<NeTo> certo
<NeTo> qto é o minimo que posso usar
<NeTo> pro linux?
<kridder> rpz depende da necessidade e do tamanho do seu hd
<NeTo> é que é o pc do meu chefe
<kridder> eu coloquei quarenta gb pra linux
<NeTo> quero soh um pedacinho
<NeTo> pra usa linux
<NeTo> hauehaudeae
<kridder> entao 10gb tah e sobra
<NeTo> se sobra
<NeTo> 5 tah bom neh
<kridder> *da
<NeTo> kkk
<kridder> com certeza...
<NeTo> é que vo usa o basico soh
<kridder> o linux roda ateh no cd
<NeTo> poi seh
<NeTo> vo tenta com 5
<kridder> vai dar tudo certo
<NeTo> eu ia usar
<NeTo> os 100 mega
<NeTo> que o 7 deixa ali
<NeTo> mas melhor não
<NeTo> kkk
<kridder> NeTo,  nao...
<kridder> alih nao mexe nao
<NeTo> to diminuindo aki
<NeTo> tb se foder com tudo
<kridder> okok
<NeTo> eu falo que ele pego um viruz
<NeTo> kkk
<kridder> rodou um desfragmentador primeiro...
<NeTo> bah n
<NeTo> to diminuindo diretão
<kridder> qdo esse computador tem de HD ?
<NeTo> 80
<kridder> qto ja foi usado ?
<NeTo> uns 65
<kridder> puts... toma cuidado - separe no maximo 5gb entao
<NeTo> mas na diminuição ele jah me da uma taxa
<NeTo> certa
<NeTo> pra n prejudicar ele
<NeTo> creio eu
<NeTo> como ele disse ali o maximo de diminuição é isto
<kridder> blz...
<NeTo> se desejar diminuir mais coloque o numero aki
<NeTo> ai n coloquei
<NeTo> usei a sugestão dele
<kridder> NeTo, meu nobre vou ter q ir aqui - planilhar... mas qquer coisa pergunta pro povo aih no canal
<NeTo> blz
<NeTo> valeu a força ai
<kridder> tranquilo - precisando estamos por aqui a noite
<mactimes> moskvat, Deixa eu pegar meu café.  Já volto.
<mactimes> moskvat, Vamos lá.
<mactimes> moskvat, Clica lá no atalho que coloquei pra você.
<mactimes> moskvat, Terminal 6
<stargazer> Galera como eu formato um pen drive ?
<sdell> Olá, preciso de ajuda com meu som
<sdell> Alguém pode me ajudar?
<sdell> algueM??
<sdell> !baixar
<ubottu-br> Ubuntu 10.10.10 saiu! Atualize/instale agora o seu: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ -- Baixem torrents! E ajudem o próximo a baixar mais rápido também :)
<Alex-Musicman> como se faz pra compartilhar uma pasta pelo ubuntu server?
<Alex-Musicman> !samba
<ubottu-br> Samba é a maneira de co-operar com ambientes Windows. Links com mais informações: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently e https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html (em Inglês). O samba também pode ser administrado via web com SWAT
<Alex-Musicman> !compartilhamento
<ubottu-br> Alex-Musicman: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<dayane> boa noitee gente
<bigode> boa noite
<italoclone> alguem ai esta com problemas de conexao skype? Em 4 estados que usam GVT estao sem.  o jabber tambem nao funciona
<pqatsi> italoclone: quer mesmo saber como anda a telecom por ae?
<pqatsi> italoclone: http://eng.registro.br/mailman/listinfo/caiu
<folksilva> bom dia comunidade
<italoclone> bom dia
<italoclone> alguem ai esta com problemas de conexao skype? Em 4 estados que usam GVT estao sem.  o jabber tambem nao funciona!
<folksilva> ontem o meu deu pau
<folksilva> mas hj tá funcionando normal
<folksilva> ta não
<folksilva> acabou de cair
<folksilva> hehehe
<ffr76> bom dia
<ffr76> meu wine carrega o nfs mas o teclado não tecla nada so o mouse????
<edenc> ffr76: cross-posting é feio
<pqatsi> verdade
<NeTo> pow
<NeTo> meu script fico sequeladasso
<NeTo> emulado co wine
<NeTo> ¬¬
<NeTo> *HuhuUHuHuuuHuHuUHuUuuHuHu/² Perdeu! perdeu! perdeu! (1010)
<pqatsi> dorgas?
<NeTo> tazeloko
<NeTo> metade das coisas n funciona
<edenc> é ta com cara de ácido
<NeTo> *HeHeEHEHEeheHeEHEHeHeHeHE/² Ta Suave... flat tah ligado! (1011)
<NeTo> o xchat funciona no ubuntu?
<NeTo> ou so akele smuxi mermo
<ffr76> meu wine carrega o nfs mas o teclado não faz nada so o mouse funciona????
<folksilva> ffr76, eu consegui rodar o nfs underground 2 usando o PlayOnLinux
<Yutaka> bom dia :D
<slipttees> Bom dia
<Yutaka> :)
<slipttees> d=]~
<Tardochi> alguem aqui sabe um comando pra indicar qual o caminho do serviço que esta rodando? (exemplo tenho dois apaches, queria saber de onde ele tá executando)
<slipttees> Tardochi: acho que o "whereis apache"
<slipttees> resolve sua vida =]
<Tardochi> slipttees, whereis é pra achar o binário, de um programa, eu preciso saber qual o local que tá rodando o apache, exemplo tenho o apache um e o dois instalaod por padrão dos pacotes da distro, mas tenho um 3 compilado, e tenho um apache rodando, queria saber onde é que ta esse apache rodando. O whereis vai me dizer o caminho dos pacotes padrões apenas
<Tardochi> mesmo assim thanks pela ajuda
<slipttees> Tardochi: ps ajuda
<slipttees> lsof talvez tambem pode ajudar
<slipttees> lsof | grep apache
<slipttees> :-)
<slipttees> si lá
<slipttees> sei lá
<slipttees> kkkkkkkk
<Tardochi> indo ver
<slipttees> lsof mostra o que está rodando
<Tardochi> slipttees,  o melhor mesmo o ps -aux | grep serviço, agora é tratar e fazer um comandinho pra facilitar minha vida :)
<Tardochi> valeu
<slipttees> tentei ajudar =]
<slipttees> valeu
<Tardochi> ajudou :) f
<slipttees> bom, cê ta dizendo d=]~
<EduardeCalibal> Estranho...  Estou com problema com o audacity aqui.  Ele grava normal, mas depois de algumas faixas gravadas ele corta a gravação depois de alguns segundos.  O tempo varia mas o problema sempre ocorre.
<slipttees> bug =]
<EduardeCalibal> Em 3 versões diferentes...
<EduardeCalibal> A última que testei é a última beta.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou tentar o transverso.
<slipttees> sim, bug =]
<EduardeCalibal> Traverso
<slipttees> MUahhaha. eu li traveco
<slipttees> =]
<EduardeCalibal> Assustador.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<Giandm> ola atodos
<Giandm> sou meio novo e inisperiente aki =)
<slipttees> ola bambino
<Giandm> cara.... vcs trabalham com isso????  O.O
<Giandm> que doido =]
<slipttees> não, só vontade de ajudar mesmo
<slipttees> =]~
<Giandm> slipttees : ve se vc pode me ajudar cara... eu tenho 2 HDs aki... 1 de 750(windows XP e 7) em dual boot e outro com 8 GB (ubuntu)
<slipttees> digamos "espirito do software livre"
<Giandm> bacana =) isso que faz a diferença pro linux
<slipttees> aqui já foi bom, hoje ta + ou -
<Giandm> antes de eu instalar o ubuntu junto com o outro HD.. eu só escolhia qual sistema eu queria e dava "enter" de boa
<Giandm> depois que instalei o ubuntu... aparece uma primeira opção de Dual boot... podendo esolher entre Windows 7 ou linux
<Giandm> até ai blz...
<Giandm> a questão a seguinte...
<Giandm> esse HD de 8 GB é mais velho que eu (PAokapo) e já ta dando pau...
<slipttees> certo
<Giandm> ai agora vem a questão... quando eu desligo o HD de 8 (linux) nao consigo dar boot pelo windows 7 ou XP =S
<slipttees> :-)
<slipttees> HD de 8GB é velho mesmo
<pqatsi> EduardeCalibal: o audacity com pulse nao fica legal
<slipttees> tenho um aqui e 4GB maxton
<slipttees> :D
<Giandm> elel chega a ser até encardido
<pqatsi> tive esse tipo de problema tb
<pqatsi> so resolvi quando tava no arch e chutei o pau da barraca com o OSSv4
<slipttees> Giandm: claro que não irar iniciar o windows
<Giandm> pq vei? nao tem partição nenhuma ext4 no HD de 750 =S
<slipttees> o boot loader (grub) que aparece para selecionar o sistema que você deseja iniciar está no HD de 8
<Giandm> Oo
<slipttees> :-)
<EduardeCalibal> Estou usando alsa...
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<slipttees> então, mata o windows XP, tira 10GB do hd de 750 e instala o ubuntu 10.10 :D
<Giandm> =S
<slipttees> HD 750 = 100GB pro Ruindows 7, 10GB ubuntu 10.10 3 640GB Arquivos Pessoais
<slipttees> :D
<slipttees> ou então
<slipttees> mata o windows e instala 20GB / 725GB  /home 2GB swap
<slipttees> :D
<Giandm> poxa....
<slipttees> Giandm: pra que dois window?
<slipttees> só um já é ruin :D
<spaceonline> lol
<Giandm> eu trabalhho com manutenção em informatica, e tenho que fazer teste nos aplicativos antes de ficar instalando pros clientes
<Giandm> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Giandm> como nao fragava nada de liinux, resolvi instalar este ubuntu a algum tempo
<slipttees> humm...sim precisa de windows pra isso, deixa o ubuntu como sistema principal
<slipttees> e instala o windows em maquina virtural com o virtual box
<slipttees> :D
<Giandm> e meus jogos ?  =PP
<slipttees> Giandm: tenho atera e snes preciso de mais nada :D
<Giandm> o jeito vai ser instalar o ubuntu no HD de 750 então
<Giandm> kkkkk
<Giandm> boa
<slipttees> :D
<slipttees> atera = emulador de atari
<Giandm> aki.... mas quando eu instalei o ubuntu, ele modificou a inicialização do Ruindows?
<slipttees> Giandm: ubuntugames.org, melhor site do mundo sobre games para o ubuntu d=]~
<slipttees> Giandm: não mah
<slipttees> mudou não
<Giandm> então pq nao funciona sem o HD do ubuntu mais?
<slipttees> se estivesse no mesmo HD mudaria
<slipttees> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<slipttees> =]~
<Giandm> =P
<slipttees> bom, grub2 é estranho =]
<Giandm> é.. tipo... deixa eu te explicar como que ta meu "dual boot"
<slipttees> grub2 é a versão é 1.9x  alguma coisa, por que do 2 ?
<slipttees> vai entender :-)
<Giandm> quando ligo aparece opçao de entrar com linux, linux recovery, teste de memoria, e Ruindows 7
<slipttees> tem  ruindavista ai não né?
<Giandm> dai quando eu vou em Ruindows 7  aiii sim aparece a opção do ruindows 7 ou do XP
<Giandm> entendeu?
<slipttees> ahhhhhhhh
<Giandm> tenho nao
<slipttees> tendi
<Giandm> i agora jusé?
<Giandm> =P
<Giandm> chupa essa manga
<Giandm> aPoAKpAoka
<slipttees> tu tem dual boot com (grub) linux entre win7 e ubuntu
<slipttees> e quando inicia o win7 ele faz dual boot com winxp
<Giandm> Justamente !!!!!!!!!1
<slipttees> ?
<slipttees> :-)
<Giandm> \o/
<Giandm> aewwwwww
<slipttees> kkkk
<Giandm> alguem me entendeu... ate quemfin
<Giandm> PAOkpoakpOAkAPkA
<Giandm> é o primeiro
<slipttees> e grando tirar o HD do linux funciona nada?
<slipttees> quando**
<Giandm> nao
<Giandm> aparece assim "falha ao carregar sistema operacional"
<slipttees> d=]~
<slipttees> gambiarra marcada
<Yutaka> !grub
<ubottu-br> GRUB é o gerenciador de boot padrão do Ubuntu. Perdeu o GRUB depois de instalar o Windows? Veja https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub (em Inglês) - Tutoriais do GRUB: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto (em Inglês)
<Giandm> (detalhe ... em portugues.... por isso acho que tem alguma coisa no HD de 750
<slipttees> liga nenhum dos windows?
<Giandm> nenhum
<Giandm> sentiu o drama?
<Giandm> =P
<slipttees> Giandm: o HD de 750 não tá marcado como bootflag :D
<slipttees> isso não quer dizer que o boot do windows apagou por que senão nem ligava com o hd do linux
<Giandm> hum....
<slipttees> voce tem que ativa o hd do win7 para bootable
<Giandm> hum......
<Giandm> e como faço isso, tem ideia?
<Giandm> ou melhor...
<Giandm> ativar o dual boot novamente do hd
<Giandm> o que é bootflag? Oo
<Giandm> slip?
<slipttees> oxi
<slipttees> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Giandm> putzz... pensei que tinha vazado... "lá se foi minha esperança"
<slipttees> =]
<Giandm> vou tentar mandar um fdisk no HD de 750 pra ver se coloco como ativa
<Giandm> q q vc acha?
<slipttees> kkkkkkkkkk
<slipttees> bom, cuidado
<slipttees> =]
<slipttees> só ativar a partição
<slipttees> tem que marca a partição do win7 como ativa
<slipttees> para poder dar o boot
<slipttees> Giandm: http://technet.microsoft.com/pt-br/library/cc779300%28WS.10%29.aspx
<slipttees> =]
<Giandm> vc ta no msn ai? me passa ai que vou tentar... se nao te achar de novo te agradeço via MSN =)
<slipttees> sei
<slipttees> kk
<slipttees> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<slipttees> Giandm: tem quantos anos?
<Giandm> 22
<Giandm> montei uma loja a pouco tempo
<slipttees> tenho 14
<slipttees> d=]~
<Giandm> quando tiver 22 c vai ta o bicho
<Giandm> =D
<slipttees> vou nada...
<Giandm> vc trabalha com isso ou mexe no linux pq gosta mesmo?
<slipttees> mexo desde dos 8 anos :-)
<slipttees> trabalho? tenho 14 anos mah
<slipttees> :-)
<Giandm> kkkk
<Giandm> vai saber ne...
<slipttees> ;-)
<Giandm> aquele doidão lá do facebook tem 14 anos e programa pra eles
<slipttees> sou mais nerd mermo
<Giandm> ta estudando programação tbm?
<slipttees> programação
<slipttees> sei pouco de assembly
<ffr76> o wine roda nfs mas o teclado não funciona so o mouse???
<Giandm> bacana
<Giandm> cara... vou testar aki
<Giandm> daki a pouco eu volto
<Giandm> abraço ai
<slipttees> nam, volte nao
<Yutaka> slipttees:~ qual sua idade?
<slipttees> :-p
<slipttees> 14
<Giandm> =P
<Yutaka> :)
<Yutaka> slipttees:~ :)
<slipttees> passa tempo nerd  = assembly Yutaka
<slipttees> :-)
<Yutaka> estou aprendendo binary :D
<slipttees> :-)
<slipttees> que isso mesmo? =]~
<Yutaka> :O
<Yutaka> 01100001 01100010 01100011 01100100
<slipttees> :p
<Yutaka> abcd
<slipttees> ahh
<slipttees> 0001 0010 0011....
<slipttees> :-)
<Yutaka> nao nao
<Yutaka> tem que ser completo 01100001
<Yutaka> 8 casas
<Yutaka> 8 bit
<Yutaka> :)
<slipttees> =]
<slipttees> de 4 em 4 forma o pá
<slipttees> =]
<ffr76> tinha um 386 que atracava relê "0" aberto e 1 era fechado tinha 16 reles
<Yutaka> in joomla :) ate logo
<slipttees> meu irmão é desenvolvedor joomla
<slipttees> :D
<slipttees> ta com a versão 1.6 aqui quase pronta  um previu da 2.0 :D
<Yutaka> a 1.6
<thls> http://www.noticiaslinux.com.br/nl1292864365.html
<Yutaka> eu estou esperando ela
<Yutaka> a tempos
<slipttees> ffr76: queria uma desses :D
<Yutaka> :)
<Yutaka> estavel claro
<slipttees> Yutaka: já tem a 2.0 no forno :D
<Yutaka> quero substituir todos os joomla que administro
<Yutaka> para ela
<Yutaka> :)
<ffr76> acredita q minha muler jogo fora no lixo
<slipttees> :O
<slipttees> ffr76: deu uma voadora nela? separou não por que?
<ffr76> não mas quase
<slipttees> =[
<ffr76> era com monitor fosforo verde
<ffr76> foi tudo pro lixo
<Yutaka> slipttees:~ fala para seu irmao corrigir o erro das urls virtual
<Yutaka> das categoria e seção
<Yutaka> muito bugado :D
<slipttees> xo ver se ele ta online
<Yutaka> :)
<slipttees> Yutaka: opa, ta on
<slipttees> :D
<Yutaka> :)0
<Yutaka> :)
<Yutaka> slipttees diz tambem se der para ele integrar captcha em tudo
<Yutaka> :)
<Yutaka> obrigada
<Yutaka> porncowboy:~ :D
<slipttees> palavras dele: por isso está na rc1 "
<porncowboy> Yutaka: olá :D
<Yutaka> :)
<EduardeCalibal> Resolvi o problema do audacity remover as configurações pessoais...
<slipttees> Yutaka: palavras dele: versão final eminente
<EduardeCalibal> removendo...
<Yutaka> slipttees:~ :)
<Yutaka> EduardeCalibal:~ ^^
<Yutaka> EduardeCalibal:~ bom dia (*.*)
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.  Estou sempre aqui...  Um eterno vigilante.
<Yutaka> O.o
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<Yutaka> :P
<slipttees> =]
<EduardeCalibal> Vou para a lida (serviço)...  AFK
<slipttees> Yutaka: captcha vai ficar para mais tarde
<Yutaka> :(
<Yutaka> por isso eu distribuo minhas versao clonadas :)
<Yutaka> bom dia rbelem :D
<slipttees> Yutaka: kkkkkkkkkkk
<slipttees> imagino =]
<Yutaka> :)
<slipttees> esse pro de urls virutal é facil resolver =]
<Yutaka> como?
<Yutaka> diz
<Yutaka> :S
<rbelem> Yutaka, bom dia :-)
<Yutaka> :)
<slipttees> :-p
<slipttees> 5 real Yutaka
<Yutaka> slipttees:~ mas acredito q vc nao entendeu
<Yutaka> configuração de seo
<Yutaka> se ativar as 3 opção
<Yutaka> acabou se, um modulo nao é carregado
<Yutaka> o defeito esta no .htaccess
<Yutaka> nao é simples nao viu
<slipttees> seo?
<Yutaka> SEO
<Yutaka> vc nao sabe?
<Yutaka> SEO Search Engine Optimization
<slipttees> =]
<slipttees> Yutaka: não sou desenvolvedor nem utilizo jommla é meu irmão =]
<Yutaka> :P
<slipttees> Yutaka: palavras dele: tem umas das opções é só pra servidor apache, muito servidor local não tem essa opção configurada.
<Yutaka> srsrs
<Yutaka> nao uso local
<Yutaka> servidor web :)
<Yutaka> e discordo dele
<Yutaka> :)
<Yutaka> works
<Yutaka> :)
<slipttees> Yutaka: palavras dele: não mexe mais nisso (.htacess) é na configuração do proprio apache no servidor local nada com o Joomla!
<Yutaka> By: #linux4fun
<Yutaka> :O
<Yutaka> mas o problema esta no htaccess
<Yutaka> nao no apache
<slipttees> será?
<slipttees> :D
<Yutaka> em outro site que fica na mesma hospedagem
<Yutaka> nao da problema
<Yutaka> srrssrrs
<Yutaka> mas o htaccess esta igual
<Yutaka> bug
<Yutaka> mas depois eu vejo isso
<Yutaka> :)
<Yutaka> tks
<slipttees> Yutaka: qual a versão do seu apache?
<Yutaka> pera la so confirmar 'nao lembro' :P
<Analista_Tux>  pessoal, alguem conhece um programa a altura do dreamwaver da adobe para linux?
<Yutaka> Analista_Tux:~ nao tem
<Yutaka> :)
<Analista_Tux> kkkkk
<Yutaka> tem alguns como o aptana
<Yutaka> mas
<Yutaka> srrrs
<Analista_Tux> obrigado pelo choque de realidade
<Yutaka> dreamwaver cs5 nada é igual :D
<slipttees> Yutaka: apache 2 recomendavel, wamp nem pensar =]
<Yutaka> srsrrs
<Yutaka> nossa
<Yutaka> wamp é d mais
<Yutaka> mas minha hospedagem
<Yutaka> é unix
<Yutaka> freebnd
<slipttees> Yutaka: Ronaldo !!!
<slipttees> freebSd
<slipttees> :-)
<Yutaka> O.o
<Yutaka> freebnd
<Yutaka> srrssr
<Yutaka> freebsd
<slipttees> kkkkkkkkkk
<Yutaka> eita painel q nao abre :s
<Yutaka> 2.2.17
<SuBmUnDo> bom dia! alguem pode dizer como faz para aparecer os botoes de confirmacao de desligar reiniciar hibernar pq quando coloco pra desligar ja vai direto!
<Yutaka> no wamp localmente roda ok
<Yutaka> no linux aki tambem localmente
<slipttees> =]
<Yutaka> no outro site na mesma hospedagem
<Yutaka> roda ok tambem
<slipttees> Yutaka: normal ou "bugado" ?
<Yutaka> so 1 site q nao
<slipttees> ta usando 1.6 já?
<Yutaka> slipttees:~ localmente demorou para acertar a config
<Yutaka> slipttees:~ 1.5.22
<slipttees> =]
<samm3> os botoes de fechar, minimizar, e maximizar no ubuntu 10.10 ficam na esquerda, da pra colocar na direita?
<Yutaka> http://pplware.sapo.pt/linux/mover-botoes-maximizarminimizarfechar-no-ubuntu-10-10/
<samm3> vlw
<samm3> :)
<slipttees> samm3: windows user
<slipttees> fica até mais faciu na esqueda, perto do Arquivo e taus
<slipttees> =]
<slipttees> facil**
<samm3> questao de costume
<Analista_Tux> pessoal, tenho umas video aulas q comprei foram gravadas no windows, e só reprodusem o video o audio não
<Analista_Tux> alquem tem uma luz
<Analista_Tux> ?
<Yutaka> Analista_Tux:~ tem os codecs?
<Yutaka> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Yutaka> instala o vlc :)
<Yutaka> sudo aptitude install vlc
<Analista_Tux> vou ver aui
<Analista_Tux> aqui
<Analista_Tux> aobrigado
<Yutaka> d nada :)
<samm3> to tentando instalar o mp3 plugin do reprodutor de musica, mas da erro de conexao, uso proxy pra conectar a internet, o instalador nao estaria enchergando o proxy?
<rickwap> boa tarde
<rickwap> pessoa ajuda quanto aogparted
<slipttees> klebers[afk]: pelo synaptic?
<slipttees> klebers[afk]: desculpa
<slipttees> samm3: pelo synaptic?
<Yutaka> samm3 mmm
<slipttees> samm3: precisa cetar o proxy no synaptic par apoder baixar os pacotes
<Yutaka> samm3:~ deixa eu pensar
<samm3> desculpa nao sei oq é synaptic, mas to tentando instalar pelo proprio reprodutor
<Yutaka> slipttees ele usa proxy
<slipttees> Yutaka: eu tambem
<slipttees> :D
<slipttees> samm3: Sistema=>Administração=>Synaptic
<thls> Yutaka: http://segurancalinux.com/dica/Configurando-Apache-SSL-(Habilitando-HTTPS)
<slipttees> quando abrir vai em =>Preferencias
<Yutaka> thls:~ :)
<slipttees> Aba => Rede
<slipttees> lá tu seta o ip do proxy para http e ftp
<SuBmUnDo> bom dia! alguem pode dizer como faz para aparecer os botoes de confirmacao de desligar reiniciar hibernar pq quando coloco pra desligar ja vai direto!
<slipttees> se tiver autenticação dar para setar tambem
<slipttees> e para coisar pelo terminal
<slipttees> tem que dar um export http_proxy="http://ip:porta/"
<slipttees> se tiver autenticação
<slipttees> export http_proxy="http://user:senha@ip:porta/"
<slipttees> :D
<slipttees> para liberar o wget com proxy
<samm3> vlew galera, era isso msm
<Giandm> Sliptteess
<slipttees>   /etc/wgetrc
<Giandm> =)
<slipttees> use_proxy  on
<slipttees> e já era
<slipttees> :D
<Giandm> e aew
<slipttees> Giandm: sim?
<Giandm> aki.. consegui.... nao
<Giandm> kkkkk
<Giandm> deixa pra la...
<Giandm> quando esse hd de 8Gb terminar de pifar, eu formato tds as partiçoes
<slipttees> samm3: wget -c http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-i386.iso --2010-12-23 10:02:37--  http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-i386.iso Conectando-se a 172.31.53.10:8080... conectado. A requisição Proxy foi enviada, aguardando resposta... 200 OK
<slipttees> :D
<Analista_Tux> PESSOAL instaei o vlc mais ele não reconhecer esta estenção .wmas ou seja so o video é reproduzido mais o audio não  .wmas
<Analista_Tux> alguem e ajude
<slipttees> Analista_Tux:
<slipttees> instala o w32codecs
<Analista_Tux> pow
<slipttees> Analista_Tux: sabe o que é sources.list?
<Analista_Tux> onde consigo
<Analista_Tux> ?
<Analista_Tux> sei
<slipttees> blz pera ai
<Analista_Tux> tem o repositorio dele ai
<Analista_Tux> ?
<linuxcrazy> Estou precisando instalar um scanner kodak no linux.
<slipttees> deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ lucid free non-free
<linuxcrazy> Como faço.
<slipttees> coloca esse repositorio nele
<slipttees> dar um update
<slipttees> ele vai dar um erro de gpg
<slipttees> ignora
<slipttees> dai tu instala o sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring
<slipttees> dar outro update
<slipttees> e instala
<slipttees> w32codecs
<samm3> slipttees wget -c www.ubuntu.com
<samm3> --2010-12-23 10:26:24--  http://www.ubuntu.com/
<samm3> Resolvendo www.ubuntu.com... 91.189.89.88
<samm3> Conectando-se a www.ubuntu.com|91.189.89.88|:80... falhou: Conexão recusada.
<samm3> :s
<slipttees> wget
<slipttees> samm3: ativa o proxy no eget
<slipttees> samm3: sudo gedit /etc/wgetrc
<slipttees> samm3: http://pastebin.com/EvNHT3mF
<slipttees> veja como está o meu
<slipttees> procura essas linhas e coloca seu proxy e tira o # antes dos http e o use_proxy = on
<slipttees> blz?
<samm3> slipttees agora sim, obrigado :)
<slipttees> ;-)
<samm3> mto lindo essa versao 10.10 =c
<samm3> =x
<slipttees> samm3:
<slipttees> ;d
<samm3> slipttees continua sem conectar ;/
<samm3> Conectando-se a www.google.com|74.125.226.146|:443... falhou: Conexão recusada.
<slipttees> configurou o wget ?
<slipttees> tem autenticação de usuario e senha?
<samm3> nao
<samm3> ta certo assim http://192.168.0.254:3128/ ?
<slipttees> samm3: me mostra como estão seu  /etc/wgetrc
<samm3> #https_proxy = http://proxy.yoyodyne.com:18023/
<samm3> http_proxy = http://192.168.0.254:3128/
<samm3> ftp_proxy = http://192.168.0.254:3128/
<samm3> # If you do not want to use proxy at all, set this to off.
<samm3> use_proxy = on
<slipttees> hum =/
<slipttees> arruma tambem o https
<slipttees> =]
<samm3> persiste em nao conectar ;/
<slipttees> aff
<slipttees> esse endereço de proxy cê usa no firefox e funciona
<samm3> sim
<slipttees> ta entranho em mano
<slipttees> =/
<slipttees> aqui funciona
<samm3> ;s
<slipttees> vou almoçar, volto mais tarde
<slipttees> falow
<samm3> vlw
<samm3> flw
 * slipttees away - arroz e ovo d=]~
<linuxcrazy> Estou precisando instalar um scanner kodak no linux.
<bino> boa tarde
<pqatsi> linuxcrazy: olha a lista de compatibilidade no sane
<linuxcrazy> pqatsi, onde vejo isso?
<pqatsi> linuxcrazy: google
<pqatsi> ?
<Detch> !google
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'google' not found
<jhones> alguem tem uma senha do megaupload???
<Leo_Medeiros> jhones: Lugar errado para solicitações assim
<jhones> huhum foi mau ¬¬'
<pqatsi> !abuso [23/12-14:16:48] < jhones> alguem tem uma senha do megaupload???
<ubottu-br> pqatsi: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<pqatsi> o.0
<pqatsi> Ursinha: Arruma esse menino mal educado! :P
<Yutaka> jhones, o canal nao tem essa finalidade, o canal é apenas para ubuntu, :)
<Ursinha> oi
<Yutaka> pqatsi credo vc esta muito mal :O
<pqatsi> Ursinha: esse bot mal educado ta me respondendo mal :p
<Yutaka> Ursinha oi boa tarde :D
<Ursinha> pqatsi, faltou o pipe
<pqatsi> aaaaaa boa
<Ursinha> !abuso | [23/12-14:16:48] < jhones> alguem tem uma senha do megaupload???
<ubottu-br> [23/12-14:16:48] < jhones> alguem tem uma senha do megaupload???: Você está reportando um abuso. Os operadores já foram notificados e estarão entrando em contato em breve para averiguar a situação. ✔
 * pqatsi veste o chapéu de burro e vai pro canto do canal
<jhones> já disse q foi mau....
<Ursinha> jhones, tudo bem, tá tudo certo
<Ursinha> só não fazer de novo tá beleza
<pqatsi> Ursinha: sry, é o cansaço e a libncurses me fazendo raiva
<Guest42425> olá
<Guest42425> gostaria de saber se já tem suporte para ene technology
<pqatsi> Guest42425: cardbus/cardreader?
<pqatsi> se for, tem
<Guest42425> não encontrei
<Guest42425> pode me dizer onde encontro a solução?
<rootsh> nossa nick como Guest isso lembra a brasnet
<pqatsi> Guest42425: nativo no kernel
<pqatsi> Guest42425: agora se voce nao der detalhes do que voce quer, fica dificil ver se tem alguma peculiaridade
<Guest42425> eu estou com o kernel 2.6.35
<Guest42425> pelo que encontrei dizem que terá upote no .37
<Guest42425> eu uso um netbook acer 532h
<pqatsi> Guest42425: DA PRA DAR DETALHES DO QUE VOCE QUER FAZER FUNCIONAR? Seria mais interessante
<Guest42425> o cartão sd
<pqatsi> aahhh
<pqatsi> melhorou ;)
<Guest42425> desculpa
<pqatsi> cola no pastebin.com ou outro paste qualquer a saida do lspci
<pqatsi> fafavo
<Guest42425> no lspci ele não aparece só no lsusb
<Guest42425> vou tentar mandar
<pqatsi> lsusb?
<pqatsi> manda a saida dos 2
<Guest42425> sim
<Guest42425> pqatsi, mandei não sei se foi certo
<pqatsi> manda o link pra gente tb ne
<Guest42425> http://pastebin.com/ZNw32jsN
<Guest42425> veja se deu certo aí por favor
<slipttees> voltei
<slipttees> :D
<pqatsi> Guest42425: ok
<Guest42425> pqatsi, no aguardo
<pqatsi> voce pode tentar usar o kernel do natty
<pqatsi> eu to usando aqui, ele so me enche o saco com suspend
<pqatsi> Linux ana.leleobhz.org 2.6.37-6-generic #17-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 22 20:05:19 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Guest42425> eu uso linux a um bom tempo mas nunca mudei o kernel é só baixar e instalar?
<slipttees> pqatsi = leleobhz?
<pqatsi> Guest42425: eh, nesse caso explicito sim, mas voce vai puxar o do repositorio
<pqatsi> xo pegar os links pra voce
<pqatsi> slipttees: nao, eu sou a Ursinha
<slipttees> aff
 * pqatsi tem pavor de nego que faz pergunta tosca sem consultar sistemas antes
<slipttees> O.o
<pqatsi> TOLERANCIA ZERO MANO! :D
<slipttees> acho isso ignorancia, se não quiser ajudar, fica de boa
<Ursinha> pqatsi, tolerancia zero aqui não
<Ursinha> eu já disse isso mil vezes
<pqatsi> Ursinha: só to atormentando ele pq ele perguntou quem sou :P
<Ursinha> quer tolerancia zero, vai pro #slackware-br
<pqatsi> eita
<slipttees> boa Ursinha =]
<slipttees> pqatsi: cafeteiro
<slipttees> =]~
<pqatsi> bah, foi-se o tempo que entendiam uma boa ironia
<Ursinha> pois é hehe
<pqatsi> Ursinha: [23/12-14:46:14] < slipttees> pqatsi = leleobhz?
<Ursinha> pqatsi, a gente já entendeu...
<pqatsi> vou mudar meu nick pra "/quote nickserv info pqatsi"
<pqatsi> :p
<pqatsi> ai o povo desconfia :p
<Ursinha> pqatsi, melhor mudar pra "nunca_tive_duvida_besta"
<Ursinha> :)
<pqatsi> Ursinha: bom, eu ja me perguntei quem eu sou varias vezes, mas uso do direito a loucura para isso ;)
<slipttees_> =]
<slipttees_> caiu
<slipttees_> kkkkkkk
<pqatsi> Guest42425: ja to indo
<slipttees_> pqatsi = Mr. M?
<Guest42425> valeu a ajuda
<slipttees_> ls
<slipttees> =]
<pqatsi> proft
<slipttees> pqatsi: cê usa a vga sis671/771 ?
<pqatsi> pure intel here
<slipttees> =]
<slipttees> notebook ganhado, =]
<slipttees> então, quando tiro o carregador da tomada o pc entra em hibernar
<slipttees> =/
<slipttees> e quando volta a tela fica preta, precisando eu segurar power até desligar
<slipttees> pc não, notebook***
<LucasCampos> O forum do Ubuntu-BR caiu ou só não está pegando aqui?
<DDuderr> olá
<DDuderr> alguem me ajuda com conectividade social?
<ikam2> Feliz Natal a todos os canais do IRC
<DDuderr> ???
<phzin> Boa tarde, alguem poderia me ajudar? Gostaria de deixar uma aparencia igual essa no meu ubuntu 10.10, estilo a barra do lado esquerdo deste site.  www.linuxsurgeon.org/kb/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/unit.png
<slipttees> olá
<slipttees> alguem poderia me ajudar
<slipttees> ?
<slipttees> aqui, minha internet tem limite de acesso, 4shared não abre e preciso pegar o driver sis771 para o ubuntu 10.10
<slipttees> alguem se habilita de baixar e manda pra meu email o xorg.conf e o driver?
<slipttees> Leo_Medeiros: Cara, deu certo... Muito Obrigado.
<slipttees> :D
<slipttees> Ponto Positivo para Leo_Medeiros
<slipttees> :D
<Leo_Medeiros> hehe
<Leo_Medeiros> ponto positivo pra comunidade
<slipttees> ;-)
<Leo_Medeiros> uma andorinha n faz verão
<slipttees> Ponto negativo pro fdp que bloqueou o 4shared
<slipttees> =]
<Leo_Medeiros> hehe poderia ser eu esse fdp
<Leo_Medeiros> aqui é bloqueado
<Leo_Medeiros> =]
<slipttees> driver sl_modem é recomendavel instalar?
<slipttees> =]
<slipttees> mas tem que bloquear mesmo, não é todos que sabem usar essas ferramentas
<Leo_Medeiros> c vai usar softmodem?
<slipttees> mas de onde vem esse bloqueio é mais poderoso que eu
<slipttees> Leo_Medeiros: nope, mas ta pedindo aqui
<Leo_Medeiros> se n vai usar, nao instale
<Leo_Medeiros> :)
<slipttees> :D
<slipttees> danado pra dar pau
<slipttees> velho, eu estava deixando de usar o ubuntu
<slipttees> pra mim o ubuntu tinha se acabado no 6.06
<slipttees> kkkkkkkk
<slipttees> 6.10, 7.04, 7.10, 8.04, 8.10, 9.04 pra mim não serviu nenhuma
<slipttees> 9.10 também
<slipttees> mas quebrei a cara no 10.04 e mais ainda no 10.10
<slipttees> todos envolvidos de parabens
<slipttees> :D
<slipttees_> Leo_Medeiros: aqui ainda ta bugado =/
<slipttees_> caiu a energia aqui, e o notebook apagou, tela preta, voltou mais não
<slipttees_> =-/
<slipttees_> só desplugar o carregador aqui ele apaga =/
<slipttees_> alguem com problema parecido?
<marcelo__> será que alguém pode me dar uma mão pra configurar uma webcam?
<LucasCampos> Olá, eu estou tendo alguns problemas com a instalação de módulos no python 3, alguém pode me ajudar?
<slipttees> :D
<marcuy> slipttees, :)
<slipttees> marcuy: d=]~
<marcuy> slipttees, S:-)  <--elvis
<slipttees> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<pqatsi> Ursinha: oia q bunitinho (link no pvt)
<Ursinha> pqatsi, que belezinha
<pqatsi> compila com o gcc em modo temperamental :D
<pqatsi> Ursinha: agora so falta fazer os slides
<slipttees> pqatsi = leleobhz?
 * pqatsi atira um tijolo de concreto maciço no slipttees 
 * slipttees se desvia estilo matrix
<pqatsi> Ursinha: esse codigo foi meio desafiador porque e incrivelmente chato manter as coisas em ansi C e eu ia usar sintetizador ai tb
<pqatsi> Ursinha: mas tenho um codigo pronto em python que ia ser minha apresentacao do fisl ano passado
<pqatsi> era meus slides em curses+python+gettext
<pqatsi> ia palestrar em 2 idiomas :D
<slipttees> pqatsi = leleobhz?
<bino> FELIZ NATAL !!!
<inSaNo> cara... alguem sabe um curso  bom de linux e c++ no rio de janeiro?
<Guest25762> http://updateordie.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/212260299.jpg
<juscelino> oi
<rafzZ> boa noite
<rafzZ> alguém poderia me ajudar?
<rafzZ> boa noite
<rafzZ> alguém poderia me ajudar?
<rafzZ> olá
<rafzZ> alguém podi me ajudar?
<rafzZ> /run http://webmail.oi.com.br
<pqatsi> !abuso | [23/12-20:59:56] < rafzZ> alguém poderia me ajudar? [23/12-21:02:32] < rafzZ> alguém poderia me ajudar? [23/12-21:04:57] < rafzZ> alguém podi me ajudar? [23/12-21:05:25] < rafzZ> /run http://webmail.oi.com.br
<rafzZ> U.u
<rafzZ> ninguém respondi, neste chat... omg! o jeito é procurar ajuda na internet mesmo! >.<
<pqatsi> rafzZ: voce procura primeiro na internet, depois pergunta
<pqatsi> e ESPERA ALGUEM RESPONDER
<pqatsi> 1) pode ser que ninguem saiba
<pqatsi> 2) pode ser que as pessoas nao estejam vendo o irc
<pqatsi> 3) o que voce pediu é offtopic
<pqatsi> 4) Ursinha: o que eu fiz de errado com o bot agora?
<insano> como eu faço para instalar um driver do windows no linux?
<rafzZ> Eu, atualizei alguns pacotes no meu ubuntu 10.04 e depois da instalação foi reiniciado o mesmo, só que agora ele só inicia em modo console, o desktop sumiu! como faço pra ativar sem precisar reinstalá-lo?
<pqatsi> nao instala
<pqatsi> rafzZ: copia o /var/log/Xorg.0.log pra algum lugar e de um livecd voce cola ele no paste
<pqatsi> rafzZ: abre um live cd e volta no irc
<insano> como eu faço para instalar um driver do windows no linux?
<rafzZ> o que seria "abre um live cd"
<rafzZ> ?
<pqatsi> da boot num cd do ubuntu oras
<rafzZ> eu já fiz isso, estou preste a formatá-lo, estou na opção de: "instalá-los lado a lado" . "Apagar e usar o disco inteiro"
<rafzZ> Observação: isso esta sendo feito em outra máquina!
<pqatsi> rafzZ: mas voce ta falando da mesma maquina q ja tem o linux instalado?
<rafzZ> sim
<rafzZ> eu estou com 2 máquinas com o linux instalado
<rafzZ> uma delas deu o problema no qual eu lhe falei, a outra estou conversando com vc
<rafzZ> estou procurando instruções para proceder, tentar recuperar a outra sem formatá-la!
<pqatsi> rafzZ: liga a maquina com o cd do ubuntu e conecte-se dela
<pqatsi> sem mandar instalar
<rafzZ> eu já liguei a máquina com o CD do ubuntu, e já esta rodando o linux normalmente, mas do CD! o que eu fiz a instalação ainda esta com problema! - estou na area de trabalho do Ubuntu 10.04 rodado do CD!
<rafzZ> pqatsi: têm como eu tentar ajeitar a interface gráfica do ubuntu já instalado, ou seria melhor eu formatar e instalá-lo novamente?!
<pqatsi> tem como sim
<pqatsi> so que seria melhor e mais facil voce fazer o que to te dizendo
<pqatsi> liga o computador com um cd do ubuntu
<pqatsi> mas nao manda instalar
<pqatsi> voce vai conseguir usar internet dele
<pqatsi> ai vc me manda o arquivo que preciso
<pqatsi> mas boota o cd primeiro depois vc chama
<rafzZ> ok
<rafzZ> pqatsi: seguinte, eu já fui  no diretório em que esta o arquivo que vc me pediu, só que este arquivo é o que esta dentro do CD, e eu não deveria lhe mandar o que esta no Ubuntu instalado (o que esta com o problema), pq se não eu posso ti enviar deste aqui que estou usando, pois seria o mesmo arquivo!
<pqatsi> entao
<pqatsi> voce vai montar a particao antiga em algum lugar
<pqatsi> roda ai no console
<pqatsi> sudo fdisk -l
<pqatsi> e ve onde ta seu disco
<pqatsi> depois monta ela
<pqatsi> e qual particao
<pqatsi> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<pqatsi> caso seje sda1 por exemplo
<rafzZ> pqatsi,  como eu faço pra copiar o arquivo que vc me pediu, pelo o console para um pendriver?
<pqatsi> calma
<pqatsi> faz isso primeiro
<rafzZ> ok
<rafzZ> já fiz
<pqatsi> montou o disco?
<rafzZ> pqatsi,  esta assim: sda1 = Linux / sda2 = Extended / sd5 = Linux swap Solaris
<pqatsi> na mosca
<pqatsi> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<pqatsi> o arquivo vai estar em /mnt/var/log/Xorg.0.log
<umad> peregrinator_six http://ow.ly/3tWeo **
<pqatsi> faz assim
<pqatsi> sudo gedit /mnt/var/log/Xorg.0.log
<pqatsi> copia tudo, cola
<pqatsi> abre o firefox, poe http://pastebin.com
<pqatsi> cola la, envia e me manda o link
<rafzZ> ok
<rafzZ> pqatsi, seguinte, eu fiz tudo como vc disse, mas quando abriu o editor não tinha nada, tudo em branco!
<pqatsi> porque nao montou?
<pqatsi> oia com o navegador de arquivos
<rafzZ> não criou nem a pasta, já procurei a pasta na interface do CD do ubuntu, que é a que estou usando, eu acho que faltou vc direcionar o arquivo pro sda5 q é o que estou usando lá!
<rafzZ> pqatsi, desculpa eu não entendo mt bem na utilização do console, mas acredito que faltou eu direcionar o arquivo pra dentro do linux q esta sendo rodado pelo CD, ou talvez não pode ser inscrito...! ?.?.?
<pqatsi> pera ae
<pqatsi> rodou o mount
<pqatsi> ?
#ubuntu-br 2010-12-24
<good> meu ubunt nao aparece atualisacao para 10.10 alguem tem uma dica
<rafzZ> sim
<rafzZ> pqatsi,  rodou o mount, normalmente!
<pqatsi> agora roda o mount sozinho
<pqatsi> e ve se montou
<pqatsi> mount
<ElDeablo> Boa noite
<rafzZ> só digita "mount" no console?
<monolito> boa noite, alguem aqui ja conseguiu usar o livestream pelo ubuntu?
<pqatsi> sim
<pqatsi> vai aparecer uma lista
<rafzZ> pqatsi, eu digitei "mount" no console, e aparece várias coisas, uma delas no final foi assim: /dev/sda1 on /mnt type ext4 (rw)
<pqatsi> entao ta ok cara
<pqatsi> ls /mnt
<pqatsi> tem que ter um var la
<pqatsi> ls /mnt/var
<pqatsi> tem que ter um log
<pqatsi> ls /mnt/var/log
<pqatsi> tem que aparecer o Xorg.0.log
<rafzZ> ok
<Yutaka> :)
<rafzZ> pqatsi, eu fiz tudo, esta lá assim como vários .old, mas não tem nada dentro dele!
<pqatsi> o.0
<pqatsi> rafzZ: copia e cola num paste o ls /mnt/var/log/
<pqatsi> fafavo
<rafzZ> como faço pra ver detalhes do arquivo pelo console?
<pqatsi> depende dos detalhes
<rafzZ> pra saber os bytes
<rafzZ> sabe o tamanho do arquivo
<rafzZ> =D
<rafzZ> pqatsi,  como faço pra copiar pra uma pasta? pelo console?!
<xGrind> salve
<pqatsi> ls -lah /mnt/var/log/
<xGrind> alguem sabe pq o terminal ta mostrando isso?
<xGrind> bash: /dev/cgroup/cpu/user/2752/tasks: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<xGrind> bash: /dev/cgroup/cpu/user/2752/notify_on_release: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<rafzZ> pqatsi, ok, total 5.3M e agora?
<pqatsi> rafzZ: seleciona essa tela ai - como um editor de texto mesmo
<pqatsi> vai no menu editar, copiar
<pqatsi> abre o firefox
<pqatsi> http://pastebin.com
<pqatsi> cola la e manda enviar
<pqatsi> e me manda o link
<rafzZ> queres todos os arquivos da pasta /log?
<rafzZ> tu queres a lista deles?
<pqatsi> rafzZ: para de perguntar e leia oo que to escrevendo
<umad> {º,_,º}""
<rafzZ> pqatsi, a questão é que eu não entendi o que vc quer que eu faça exatamente! "seleciona essa tela ai" - que tela? eu já fui pela interface no diretorio e realmente o arquivo esta vázio, tem o Xorg.0.log.olg q tem 6k
<pqatsi> manda ele entao
<pqatsi> vamos ver
<rafzZ> ok
<pqatsi> edita ele com o gedit ai e coloca no paste
<Yutaka> umad vc esta sem moral hein?, bye
<rafzZ> pqatsi,  http://pastebin.com/gaHfiXQA
<pqatsi> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<pqatsi> ja sei que pau q deu
<pqatsi> nvidia
<rafzZ> pqatsi,  e agora?
<nona> alguém conhece um programa para gestão escolar?
<umad> Yutaka {º,_,º}""
<umad> eh verdade que o ubuntu vai ser pago??
<pqatsi> troll!
<Yutaka> nao aguento preciso dizer
<Yutaka> umad:~ vc é um trouxa sempre fica colando, nunca vi um palhaço igual vc, que burro vc é
<pqatsi> rafzZ: to pensando
<Yutaka> nao aguento
<Yutaka> vou sair se nao vou chorar de rir
<insano> umad, de onde saiu essa informação?
<umad> mim ajudem eu estalei o ubuntu no meu pc 40gb mas nao rodou o messenger ;-;
<pqatsi> !abuso | [23/12-22:26:10] < umad> eh verdade que o ubuntu vai ser pago?? [23/12-22:27:23] < umad> mim ajudem eu estalei o ubuntu no meu pc 40gb mas nao rodou o messenger ;-;
<ubottu-br> [23/12-22:26:10] < umad> eh verdade que o ubuntu vai ser pago?? [23/12-22:27:23] < umad> mim ajudem eu estalei o ubuntu no meu pc 40gb mas nao rodou o messenger ;-;: Você está reportando um abuso. Os operadores já foram notificados e estarão entrando em contato em breve para averiguar a situação. ✔
<umad> Yutaka eh verdade q o ubuntu nao roda no vista??
<umad> peregrinator_six **
<rafzZ> lol
<monolito> estou tentando usar a webcam no twitcam, mas ele não reconhece; o estranho é que o cheese reconhece numa boa. alguem tem alguma ideia?
<umad> monolito mim ajudem! minha uebicam nao funciona no redtubi ;-;
<rafzZ> rsss...
<umad> ubottu-br ola! gostaria de çaber se o ubuntu reconhece a fonte arial black 500w obrigado! *.*
<ubottu-br> umad: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<Ayrton> .kban umad
<Ricardo__> quem é esse pato?
<pqatsi> Ayrton: thanks
<rafzZ> lol
<Ayrton> Ricardo__, é fake
<pqatsi> Ayrton: tinha notificado a Ursinha, mas ela parece away
<Ayrton> pqatsi, notificou no canal de operadores
<Ayrton> mas dessa vez eu estava on
<Ayrton> eu sempre vejo depois
<pqatsi> ;)
<Ayrton> passo aqui mas já é tarde
<pqatsi> Ayrton: nice
<rafzZ> pqatsi, o jeito vai ser formatá-lo mesmo?!
<pqatsi> rafzZ: que formatar que o q
<pqatsi> mania de todo mundo achar que linux é windows :P
<pqatsi> rafzZ: calmae q to pensando num esquema facil aqui
<monolito> xarope esse umad hein
<rafzZ> pqatsi, ok! ^
 * rafzZ wainting... pqatsi 
<Guest58377> Alguem pode me dar uma ajudinha?
<peregrinator_six> Guest58377, solta ai e veremos!
<Guest58377> teria como eu acessar um pc windows da minha rede usando o ubuntu?
<peregrinator_six> sim, mas eu nao tenho competencia tecnica pra lhe dizer como, mas daqui a pouco vai aparecer alguem ai pra lhe ajudar, só esperara Guest58377 ;)
<monolito> Guest58377 o nautlus não reconhece o computador na rede?
<Guest58377> reconhece
<rafzZ> Guest25762, você acessa normalmente a rede pelo ubuntu 10.04, basta integrá-lo ao grupo!
<monolito> ele reconhece mas não acessa?
<rafzZ> eu, acessei normalmente outro pc rodando o windows!
<Guest58377> mas tem acesso total?
<Guest58377> podendo fazer oque quizer?
<monolito> sim, é só você permitir o compartilhamento na máquina windows.
<monolito> clica com o botao direito na(s) pasta(s) q deseja compartilhar, seleciona 'compartilhamento' e libera
<monolito> pode liberar inclusive alteração de arquivos. mas isso ái é feito na máquina windows mesmo.
<Guest58377> E se nao tiver a tal permissão?
<rafzZ> U.u
<monolito> se nao tiver a permissao ele nao vai enxergar a pasta, ué
<peregrinator_six> Guest58377, veja ai se lhe ajuda... http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2010/12/compartilhe-arquivospastas-entre-o-winxp-vista-7-ubuntu/
<Guest58377> Hum
<monolito> cada "pasta" da maquina windows q vc compartilhar na rede vai ser enxergada como um "drive" pelo ubuntu.
<monolito> ele vai "montar" esse drive pelo nautilus e vc pode navegar por ele.
<Guest58377> entendo
<Guest58377> e pra executar arquivos remotamente?
<Guest58377> ou seja
<Guest58377> na maquina windows
<monolito> aqui em casa temos 3 maquinas, 2 ubuntu e 1 win. fazemos isso c/ frequencia, assitir em uma maquina um video armazenado na outra
<rafzZ> acredito que seja possível sim, pois é o mesmo protocolo de rede, só que remotamente!
<monolito> o lance e voce permitir leitura e escrita nas pastas que desejar compartilhar na rede.
<Guest58377> Entendo.
<rafzZ> ;/clear
<rafzZ> ops..
<monolito> ops... hehe
<Guest58377> quando eu usava windows
<Guest58377> tinha um comando que eu usava
<Guest58377> era mais ou menos assim
<Guest58377> net config server /hidden:yes
<Guest58377> para ocultar o pc na rede
<Guest58377> no ubuntu teria algo parecido?
<pqatsi> rafzZ: verifica ai plz
<pqatsi> rafzZ: se existe /mnt/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pqatsi> se tiver, manda pro paste
<rafzZ> ok
<monolito> Guest58377, não sei te dizer isso :S
<Guest58377> imagini
<Guest58377> imaginei
<Guest58377> Ninguem soube me disse isso ainda
<monolito> por que vc ocultaria o pc na rede?
<pqatsi> [23/12-22:48:33] < Guest58377> para ocultar o pc na rede
<pqatsi> [23/12-22:48:40] < Guest58377> no ubuntu teria algo parecido?
<pqatsi> a conectividade de rede microsoft do ubuntu é dada pelo samba
<Guest58377> por divido a rede wirelles,
<Guest58377> por que*
<pqatsi> se voce nao quer que os windows nao vejam seu ubuntu como membro do workgroub
<pqatsi> *workgroup
<pqatsi> basta parar o samba
<pqatsi> sudo service samba stop
<monolito> pqatsi: genial
<Guest58377> Hum,
<rafzZ> pqatsi, pastebin.com/2P79AyjY
<pqatsi> pq um paste vazio?
<Guest58377> O windows fica impossibilitado de ver o meu pc na rede?Não aferia a conexão?
<monolito> não afeta a conexão
<pqatsi> Guest58377: esse servico de compartilhamento windows - como o nome diz
<pqatsi> e um servico
<pqatsi> e nao a conectividade em si
<pqatsi> protocolo samba corre sobre tcp/ip
<pqatsi> ou seja
<pqatsi> voce so para de conversar com maquinas via SMB
<pqatsi> mais nada
<pqatsi> e como se voce parasse o servidor de email por exemplo
<pqatsi> a maquina pode continuar na rede, mas o servico ta parado
<pqatsi> brb
<Guest58377> entendi
<Guest58377> samba: unrecognized service
<Guest58377> xD
<Guest58377> sudo apt-get install samba4???
<Guest58377> pq ta dando isso?
<Guest58377> samba: unrecognized service
<rafzZ> pq não esta instalado no seu ubuntu o servidor samba
<rafzZ> e nem precisa já que vc esta com um "linux" na sua rede "windows"
<Guest58377> mas eu ja baixei e instalei
<Guest58377> pq?
<rafzZ> pq não há necessidade ainda fio, ahh não ser que o seu servidor seja esse ubuntu que vc esta rodando agora!
<rafzZ> vc não esta apenas testando ele?!
<Ursinha> pqatsi, oi
<Guest58377> nao
<Guest58377> o servidor
<Guest58377> e windows
<Guest58377> alias
<Guest58377> o servidor
<Guest58377> e windows
<rafzZ> U.u
<Guest58377> o outro pc da rde e windows
<Guest58377> e esse daki
<Guest58377> e ubuntu
<Guest58377> so queria msm que os outros nao vissem meu pc na rede
<monolito> deixa eu aproveitar o embalo aqui: alguem tem experiencia com webcam? to tentando testar o livestream mas ele nao reconhece minha webcam
<monolito> no cheese funciona normalmente.
<Guest58377> dificil XD
<rafzZ> monolito, se eu soubesse meu amigo, eu lhe diria com prazer ou tentaria resolver, mas eu sou virgem ainda no linux, um SO q eu sempre tive vontade de manipular, mas que só estou tendo oportunidade agora!
<Guest58377> e o meu problema?alguem?
<rafzZ> pqatsi, conseguiste visualizar o meu paste?!
<Guest58377> usei o sudo service samba stop
<Guest58377> mas num deu
<Guest58377> xd
<monolito> valeu, rafzZ (:
<rafzZ> pqatsi, http://pastebin.com/2P79AyjY
<rafzZ> Guest25762,  isso pq o seu SAMBA só foi instalado, não esta rodando!
<Guest58377> ja botei pra rodar
<Guest58377> ja volto
<pqatsi> Ursinha: oe
<pqatsi> Ursinha: o Ayrton deu jeito aqui.
 * rafzZ waiting pqatsi 
<pqatsi> rafzZ: ta vazio tio
<pqatsi> e eu te perguntei se seu arquivo ta vazio assim
<rafzZ> não não
<rafzZ> vou postar novamente!
<rafzZ> pqatsi,  não esta vazio acessei o link agora mesmo e visualizei-o!
<rafzZ> pqatsi, http://pastebin.com/2P79AyJY
<pqatsi> post de novo
<rafzZ> eu tinha lhe enviado o endereço errado!
<pqatsi> pq aqui por algum problrea tosco do destino n foi
<rafzZ> era "J" maiusculo
<pqatsi> rafzZ: sudo mv /mnt/etc/X11/xorg.conf /mnt/etc/X11/xorg.conf.old
<pqatsi> e tenta reiniciar o pc
<rafzZ> oi
 * Yutaka is away -><-Page [FRIENDS] Log [ON]  
 * Yutaka is away -><-Page [FRIENDS] Log [ON]  
 * Yutaka is away -><-Page [FRIENDS] Log [ON]  
 * Yutaka is away -><-Page [FRIENDS] Log [ON]  
 * Yutaka is away -><-Page [FRIENDS] Log [ON]  
<samuel_mesq> Boa Noite
 * Yutaka is away -><-Page [FRIENDS] Log [ON]  
<Detch> samu boa..
 * Yutaka is away -><-Page [FRIENDS] Log [ON]  
 * Yutaka is away -><-Page [FRIENDS] Log [ON]  
 * Yutaka is away -><-Page [FRIENDS] Log [ON]  
<Detch> Yutaka, almenta o daley de notificação pow
 * Yutaka is away -><-Page [FRIENDS] Log [ON]  
 * Yutaka is away -><-Page [FRIENDS] Log [ON]  
 * Yutaka is away -><-Page [FRIENDS] Log [ON]  
 * Yutaka is away -><-Page [FRIENDS] Log [ON]  
<rafzZ> boa
<Yutaka> Detch:~ uh?
<Ayrton> o.o
<Yutaka> '<Detch> Yutaka, almenta o daley de notificação pow'
<Ayrton> Yutaka, tira essas away messages
<Yutaka> Ayrton:~ pois é
<Yutaka> essa coisa esta me enchendo
<Detch> Yutaka, isso mesmo
<Detch> dependendo do canal isso gera Ban
<Yutaka> e ainda nao achei no pl onde esta
<Yutaka> :S
<Yutaka> Ayrton:~ qual msg q apareceu ai?
<Detch> * Yutaka is away -><-Page [FRIENDS] Log [ON]
<Yutaka> eu sei
<Yutaka> acho q  o certo seja isso
<Yutaka> if (!($awaynick =~ /.+/)) {
<Yutaka> output("\002Updating config file!\002");
<Yutaka> $awaynick = "Yutaka"; # away nick
<Yutaka> save_conf;
<Yutaka> O.o
<Yutaka> vlw
<Yutaka> vou achar essa parte e remover
<Ayrton> Yutaka, tá conectando em eggdrop?
<Yutaka> nao
<Ayrton> Yutaka, que script é esse?
<Yutaka> um script para 2 canal
<Yutaka> ele erra para funcionar so la, :S
<Yutaka> e funciona so la, so esse away q nao :S
<Yutaka> xdcc
<Yutaka> achei :D
<Yutaka>  /setaway help
<Yutaka> :P
<Yutaka>  AWAY SYNC   : ON & AWAY NOTICE : ON & AWAY NICK   : IBEGONE
<Yutaka> humm
<Yutaka> Detch:~ ve ai se vai aparecer alguma coisa, pq aki nao aparece nada :S
<Yutaka> aff
<Yutaka> apareceu ne?
<Yutaka> Ayrton:~ apareceu alguma coisa?
<Detch> nada ainda
<Yutaka> aki apareceu
<Yutaka>  You are away ->  <-Page [FRIENDS] Log [ON]
<Yutaka>  Already marked back.
<Yutaka>  Now logging messages... ' e ainda estou away :S'
<Yutaka> acho q deu certo entao :S
<Detch> ai eh so notificação pra vc
<Detch> pra gente isso nao aparec
<Yutaka> :)
<Yutaka> levar ban por msgs de away
<Ayrton> Yutaka, tá só o flood no canal XD
<Yutaka> é burrice do canal
<Yutaka> desculpe
<Ayrton> blz
<Yutaka> mas é
<Yutaka> Ayrton:~ O.o
<Yutaka> desculpe
<Detch> Yutaka, pior que nãp
<Ayrton> Yutaka, eu te perdoo porque é natal
<Detch> pois essas mensagems pode atrapalhar no dialogo entre o pessoal
<Yutaka> Detch sim, away ofende? nao so faz flood  ^^
<Detch> imagine vc explicando um problema e no meio isso aparec ?
<Yutaka> Ayrton:~ :P
<Detch> Yutaka, não ofente, mas pode atrapalhar
<Yutaka> tem coisa pior
<Yutaka> e q deixam
 * Detch olha o espirito natalino ae :P
<Yutaka> entao
<Yutaka> vou ver mais no help disso :D srsrrs
<rafzZ> =D
<Detch> Yutaka, desconheço a regra deste canal mas na maioria que frequento isso é proibido
<rafzZ> pelo menos agora a mensagem esta outside
<rafzZ> =D
<Yutaka> sim aki tambem tem essa Detch
<Detch> rafzZ,  hehe
<Yutaka> acho errado,
<Yutaka> mas tem
<samuel_mesq> sem querer atrapalhar ... mas ja ouviram falar de conversa privada ?
<Yutaka> e eu odeio msgs de away :S, so nao tinha reparado q tinha nesse script
<rafzZ> vc esta se referindo a pvt?
<rafzZ> este tipo de xchat é mesmo que um mIRC?
<Yutaka> samuel_mesq:~ sim private ou pvt
<samuel_mesq> suhausha q bom ...
<rafzZ> ou seja, eu posso editar meu console, por /say $me blá blá blá... /addons ...blá blá
<Detch> rafzZ, xchat eh um pouco parecido.... menos fresco
<Detch> rafzZ, o away dele eh /away mensagem...
<rafzZ> eu sei
<rafzZ> faz tempo q eu não mecho com isso!
<rafzZ> ele podi por um aliases
<rafzZ> se é que pega aqui
<rafzZ> ainda não reparei pra verificar! =D
<Detch> a unik coisa q mecho nele é add canal e auto join
<Detch> so isso
<Detch> nem mensagem de away eu personalizo
<rafzZ> é unik?
<rafzZ> kkk
<rafzZ> entendi agora! ^^
<rafzZ> enfim, alguém sabe me dizer como resolver um problema de shockwave flash
<samuel_mesq> eu nao =/
<rafzZ> não consigo ouvir música desta página aqui: http://www.solouvor.net/play.php?id=1068
<rafzZ> pois fica sempre 0% não buffering.... =/
<rafzZ> estou terminando de instalar os extras do ubuntu, vamos ver se funciona! =d
<Detch> eu quero eh q meu amsn rode farsight
<rafzZ> veio
<rafzZ> eu até tirei o amsn e deixei o emenser
<Yutaka> rafzZ aki rodou
<rafzZ> =D
<Yutaka> rafzZ http://www.solouvor.net/play.php?id=1068 aki funciona
<rafzZ> Yutaka, como?
<Yutaka> vc tem o pacote ubuntu-restricted-extra?
<rafzZ> aqui não roda, já instalei o flash e nada
<Yutaka> <rafzZ> [05:25:27] não consigo ouvir música desta página aqui: http://www.solouvor.net/play.php?id=1068
<rafzZ> to instalado o pacote
<rafzZ> restricted-extra
<rafzZ> já terminou o dl
<rafzZ> ta instalando
<rafzZ> =D
<Yutaka> :)
<Yutaka> entao agora vai
<Yutaka> :D
<rafzZ> ^
<rafzZ> ^^
<Yutaka> o jw é bem legal,
<rafzZ> i'm so fine!
<rafzZ> sim
<Detch> rafzZ, emesene ? vc quis dizer?
<rafzZ> isso
<rafzZ> Yutaka, me tira uma dúvida, eu vou instalar o wine/ e tentar rodar um gerenciador de lan house da plataforma windows no ubuntu!
<Detch> hum nunca dei uma olhada na interface dele
<rafzZ> isso é possível?
<Yutaka> rafzZ :O
<Yutaka> wine :(
<Yutaka> nao gosto dele
<rafzZ> =X
<Yutaka> rafzZ:~ pode ser q rode
<Yutaka> mas
<rafzZ> é só pra eu rodar o gerenciador
<Yutaka> a primeira vez q ele pesar vai fechar sozinho
<Yutaka> :P
<rafzZ> Yutaka
<Yutaka> mv
<rafzZ> meu medo
<rafzZ> é ele rodar e acabar com o desempenho do pc
<Yutaka> rafzZ:~ roda na vm
<Yutaka> wine é muito ruim
<Yutaka> é igual ao away nao tem utilidade :S
<rafzZ> vm?
<Yutaka> maquina virtual
<rafzZ> rss...
<rafzZ> esse vm faz a mesma função?
<rafzZ> emula legal?!
<Yutaka> vc roda o notepad, cola 4 000 linha de um script ele falha :P
<rafzZ> rss...
<Yutaka> rafzZ:~ maquina virtual virtualbox
<rafzZ> pior q já esta até instalado aqui!
<Yutaka> O.o
<rafzZ> é que tipo, deixa eu tentar ti explicar!
<rafzZ> eu to com uma lan house divida, com windows xP e ubuntu
<rafzZ> no ubuntu eu queria rodar os jogos e o gerenciador
<rafzZ> acredito que só dá se eu instalar um emulador
<rafzZ> dividida*
<Yutaka> mmm
<Yutaka> vc pode tentar pelo wine
<Yutaka> a chance de funcionar é minima :S
<Detch> rafzZ, qemu
<rafzZ> rss...
<rafzZ> obrigado pela parte que me toca!
<Yutaka> deixa as coisas do windows no windows :)
<rafzZ> eu prefiro assim
<Yutaka> :)
<Detch> tem o qemu tbem
<rafzZ> Yutaka vc tem uma lista de jogos que rodam no ubuntu?
<rafzZ> tranquilo sem nenhum error?
<Yutaka> Detch:~ sim o qemu é bem levinho
<Yutaka> rafzZ:~ eu nao gosto de games desculpe mas tem o canal #ubuntugames
<Yutaka> ¬¬ se alguem estiver por la, vai te ajudar com certeza
<rafzZ> eu tbm não curto mano, mas os meus clientes sim!
<rafzZ> obrigado
<Yutaka> d nada
<rafzZ> eu acho que terei "menos dor de cabeça" se instalar um emulador... isso na teoria, vamos ver na prática!
<Detch> rafzZ, cedega ou um outro que esqueci o nome
<Yutaka> playonlinux
<Yutaka> wineplayonlinux
<Yutaka> srrssr
<Yutaka> crossover coisa assim
<Detch> isso mesmo
<Yutaka> mas, é tudo sobre o wine :S
<Detch> crossover games
<rafzZ> =X
<Detch> roda ate need for speed
<Detch> etc...
<rafzZ> =D
<Yutaka> :O
<Yutaka> legal
<Detch> Yutaka, é sobre wine sim so que eles fecharam os pacotes, é muito diferente do wine normal
<Yutaka> mmm
<rafzZ> Yutaka
<Detch> o crossover roda office 2007 entre outras coisas que no wine eh mais complicado
<Yutaka> :)
<Yutaka> crossover = 30 dias
<rafzZ> tipo, eu instalei recentimente esse ubuntu aqui no meu pc, tento da um reboot e ele pedi q eu seja root, e pedi senha, só que eu não configurei nada disso!
<Yutaka> crossover = wine = interesse  = projetos as escondidas?
<Detch> Yutaka, o crosssover nao sei como burla nao mais o cedega ja fiz....
<Yutaka> rafzZ:~ o.o
<Yutaka> ^^
<Detch> rafzZ, konsole > sudo su
<Detch> passwd senha nova
<rafzZ> ok
<rafzZ> aff
<rafzZ> quando eu coloco su root
<rafzZ> ele me pedia a senha
<rafzZ> eu colocava, mas não dava
<rafzZ> =X
<rafzZ> vou da um reboot aqui pra ver se escuto a musiquinha
<rafzZ> =D
<Detch> normal
<Yutaka> ^^
<peregrinator_six> toter, bom dia.
<toter> ola
<peregrinator_six> toter, cai pra lá..
<rafzZ> alguém voltei
<peregrinator_six> toter, 4fun
<Yutaka> rafzZ :)
<rafzZ> Yutaka, nada veio, ainda não consigo escutar óhhhh! O.o
<Yutaka> aumenta o volume
<Yutaka> terminal > alsamixer
 * Yutaka ele esta me confundindo nao?
<rafzZ> esta tudo alto fio
<rafzZ> tipo... só fica em 0%
<rafzZ> nem se quer carrega!
<rafzZ> Yutaka,
<Detch> raftube  outros sites normal?
<rafzZ> tenso
<rafzZ> eu vou ter q ir, de manhã eu venho... pra tentar resolver esse problema!
<Yutaka> oi
<rafzZ> não não
<rafzZ> nenhum site... só video
<Yutaka> mmm
<Yutaka> rafzZ:~ instalou os codecs
<Yutaka> mmm
<Detch> rafzZ, http://www.adobe.com/br/software/flash/about/
<Yutaka> sudo alsa force-reload
<Yutaka> ja tentou?
<Detch> testa ai
<Detch> Yutaka, aparentemente é so o flash mesmo
<Yutaka> Detch:~ mmm
<Yutaka> rafzZ:~ qual navegador?
<Yutaka> limpa as config dele
<Yutaka> firefox ~/.mozilla
<Detch> Yutaka, é melhor ele atualizar o flash deve ser x64
<Yutaka> mmm
 * Detch recuperar partição deletada de hd uma hora dessa é phoda
<Detch> rafzZ, ping
<Yutaka> udk:~ ping
<Detch> alguem usa amsn ou emesene que esteja funcionando web can ?
<Fisico> alguem aqui entende de fortran?
<Fisico> ?
<Fisico> alguem aqui entende de fortran?
<Fisico> ?
<pqatsi> Fisico: sugiro vc encher o saco do pessoal do #geek_republic amanha
<Fisico> pqatsi: Obrigado
<Fisico> valeu
<Fisico> ^^
<toter> Fisico: algum projeto interessante em fortran que vc. esteja envolvido?
<toter> creio que vai ser difícil vc. encontrar alguém aqui que tenha alguma noção a respeito de fortran
<rickwap> bom dia
<rickwap> tem alguem ai
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> rickwap:  eu estou
<rickwap> preciso de ajuda aqui Cesar_Augusto_W7
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> fale , talvez eu saiba rickwap
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> :D
<rickwap> eu instalei o kubunto desktop pela consola e no final da instalacao ele me deu essa imformacao
<rickwap> Um gestor de ecrã é um programa que fornece capacidades de autenticação
<rickwap>  │ gráfica ao X Window System.
<rickwap>  │
<rickwap>  │ Apenas um único gestor de ecrã pode gerir um dado servidor X, mas estão
<rickwap>  │ instalados múltiplos pacotes de gestores de ecrã.  Por favor seleccione
<rickwap>  │ qual o gestor de ecrã que deve ser executado por omissão.
<rickwap>  │
<rickwap>  │ Podem ser executados em simultâneo múltiplos gestores de écran se estes
<rickwap> Um gestor de ecrã é um programa que fornece capacidades de autenticação
<rickwap>  │ gráfica ao X Window System.
<rickwap>  │
<rickwap>  │ Apenas um único gestor de ecrã pode gerir um dado servidor X, mas estão
<rickwap>  │ instalados múltiplos pacotes de gestores de ecrã.  Por favor seleccione
<rickwap>  │ qual o gestor de ecrã que deve ser executado por omissão.
<rickwap>  │
<rickwap>  │ Podem ser executados em simultâneo múltiplos gestores de écran se estes
<rickwap> estiverem configurados para gerir diferentes servidores; para fazer
<rickwap>  │ isto, configure os gestores de ecrã de acordo, edite cada um dos seus
<rickwap>  │ scripts "init" em /etc/init.d, e desligue a verificação de um gestor de
<rickwap>  │ écran de omissão.
<rickwap> descula Cesar_Augusto_W7 repeti alguma parte
<rickwap> vou colar outravez
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> hum
<rickwap>  Um gestor de ecrã é um programa que fornece capacidades de autenticação
<rickwap>  │ gráfica ao X Window System.
<rickwap>  │
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> não precisa
<rickwap> entendeste?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> aham
<rickwap> o que tenho que fazer?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mas , não sei o que fazer , vou ver no google
<rickwap> ok
<rickwap> eu to sem ideias
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> normal isto rickwap eu demorei um mês no 8.04 , quando lançaram
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> para descobrir o problema no meu bluetooth
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> depois de um mês procurando o porque do problema , que não ocorria no 7.10 , descobri , que era um problema relativo as atualizações do gnome mesmo
<rickwap> Cesar_Augusto_W7, estas a usar k versao agora
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> rickwap:  agora estou usando bem dizer só o windows seven
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois é mais fácil manter os programas
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> achei ridiculo , depois de uns 2 anos ou 3 direto
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> estudando ele e tal
<rickwap> sim parece q tudo rounda em torno das actualizacoes
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> que sempre que eu atualizava ele
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> dava problema em alguma coisa
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e fora que os programas não eram atualizados
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> tipo , eu aqui uso o pidgin
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e para usar a ultima versão , tipo no ubuntu 8.04
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> que lembre talvez só compilando ele
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> sendo que no windows , só baixo o EXE e pronto , muito mais simpels
<rickwap> Cesar_Augusto_W7, entendo
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> simples****
<rickwap> Cesar_Augusto_W7,  mais agora tem o wine
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> rickwap:  eu sei
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eu usei ele
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mas é ruim demais
<rickwap> sim
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> se a pessoa precisa usar alguma coisa do windows mesmo , tipo jogos
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eu acho mais fácil usar windows , fora que sempre tinha um problema ou outro no ubuntu
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> nunca vi
<rickwap> o que mais estraga no linux sao os jogos
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eu acabava perdendo tempo demais
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> rickwap:
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mas lógico que não é só culpa do linux
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mas ... o problema é que tipo
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> audio é tri problemático ainda
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mesmo assim , ainda gostaria de poder trabalhar só com ele
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> :P
<rickwap> eu acho que a linux devia aranjar um meio de resolver o problema dos jogos
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> rickwap: eu acho bom também , mas tem coisa mais importantes
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> como
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pararem de mexer em coisas bisonhas
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> como a posição do fechar , maximizar
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> achei totalmente tosca a mudança
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e totalmente ruim para uma futura migração do windows para o ubuntu
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> dificulta mais
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois  lógico dá para mexer nisto
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eu mesmo coloquei para o padrão antigo
<rickwap> a maioria dos usuarios quer usar o linux mais as suas limitacoes principalmente na area dos jogos os impede
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mas ... é ridiculo ter que ficar dando comando para algo que no meu ver
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> nem devia ter sido mexido
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> assim como este tal de gnome shell
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eu usei ele
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> me matei estudando
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eu realmente estudei ele
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> antes disto já estudava o linux
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mas ... bah
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> é muito complicado para manter o sistema
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eu perdia muito mais tempo para manter ele fucionando do que perco com o windows seven
<rickwap> pois no linux sempre tens que estudar e muito para conseguir o que pretendes
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> ai não deu para guentar
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> (03:25:49) rickwap: pois no linux sempre tens que estudar e muito para conseguir o que pretendes
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> ṕe
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> é
<rickwap> eu uso dois
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mas nem é este o problema
<rickwap> w7 e linux
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois o problema é que sempre que lançam uma droga de uma versão nova
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> aparece um bug dos infernos
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e dai lá vai o cara de novo
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> procurar uma solução e blablabla
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois aqui , no windows nunca tive que perder tanto tempo para cuidar do sistema
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e até que guentei bem
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> usei direto o sistema
<rickwap> o w7 e mais simplis
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> na primeira vez usei por uns 6 meses
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> só ele
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> não usa o windows para nada
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> nada
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> ai depois me irritei e voltei a usar windows
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> dai me irritei com o windows xp
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e voltei para o ubuntu 9.04
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> dai fiquei por uns 6 meses a 8 meses nele
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> fiquei até sair o 10.04 e tal
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> bah o 9.04 me deu bem pouco problema
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mas dai veio o problema de ter que ter que compilar programas
<rickwap> Cesar_Augusto_W7, vc e usuario antigo da linux
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois como o ubuntu estava no 9.10
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> (03:29:02) rickwap: Cesar_Augusto_W7, vc e usuario antigo da linux
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> nem tanto
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> tipo faz uns 2,3 anos que uso bem dizer
<rickwap> eu ainda sou iniciante
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> tipo , agora faz uns 3 meses que nem mexo no ubuntu
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> heheh
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> rickwap:  então vai te acostumando
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois pesquisar vai ser matéria básicaa
<rickwap> to tentando
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> tipo
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> meu histórico no google no tempo de ubuntu
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> é cheio de pesquisa
<rickwap> por exemplo olha esse tutorial http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZovBpvhZbZM
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e nossa
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> perdia muito tempo procurando solução e coisa
<rickwap> hi eu to todo dia no google
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> ai vi que não era vantagem para mim , ainda
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> usar ele mesmo
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> aqui eu tenho uns tutoriais no meu site
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> http://cesaraugustorodriguesdeoliveira.wordpress.com/
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> tipo postei um está semana sobre o pidgin
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> que fiz no windows , mas serve para linux
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> só não fiz explicando para o linux
<rickwap> vou dar uma olhada
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> porque era simples
<rickwap> viste o link que te passei?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> aham eu abri el
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> ele
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> vou marcar para olhar depois , pois estou baixando uns trecos para clientes aqui
<rickwap> eu gostaria de saber como fazer uns efeitos que tem la
<rickwap> estas a trabalhar agora?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> +-
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eu estou meio que olhando umas video aulas sobre programação
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> C , pascal e java auheuahue
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> estou meio que estudando
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois gosto de programar e estou tentando
<rickwap> legal
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> me tornar um programador básico , saber o básico , apesar de saber
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mas quero é saber como saberia ao sair de uma faculdade
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> :D
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> ai estou estudando , faz tipo 1 ano isto aiuehauheuae
<rickwap> ^^
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois o professor é meio ruim ai , me estresso e paro um tempo auehaueh
<rickwap> o teu site esta bem legal
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> hehe
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> rickwap:  obrigado :D
<rickwap> es professor'?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pior que o pessoal gosta mesmo
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> rickwap:  não
<rickwap> gotaria de tornar teu saite como um parceiro no meu site
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> dou aula particular e tal
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> rickwap:  pode colocar lá , tranquilo
<rickwap> Cesar_Augusto_W7,  ainda nao terminei ele, mais espero que ate proximo sabado esteja pronto
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> heehh
<rickwap> Cesar_Augusto_W7,  que msn e aquele que esta no tutorial do Pidgin
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> do pidgin ?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> do primeiro video ali ?
<rickwap> sim
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> tu diz o meu e-mail o programa , mesmo ?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> rickwap:  tu tá em Mozambique  ?
<rickwap> sim
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> buiii
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> nossa
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eu achei que tu tivesse no brasil
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> massa :D
<rickwap> nao^^
<rickwap> que programa vc usa para msn e que Pidgin e aquele e como o instalar?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> programa para usar o protocolo do msn
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eu uso o pidgin mesmo
<rickwap> podes mandar os links de download
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> rickwap:  http://www.pidgin.im/
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> rickwap:  tu tá usando qual versão do ubuntu ai ?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> acho que agora deve ser há 10.10 uaheuhae
<rickwap> sim^^
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> nem baixei ela ainda , pra ti ver auheuahe
<rickwap> ^^
<rickwap> me add no msn
<rickwap> rickwap@nerdwap.com
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> adicionado já
<rickwap> e quanto a minha primeira duvida conseguist achar uma solucao?
<toter> rickwap: me desculpa a pergunta... mas o que vc. está fazendo em Moçambique?
<toter> qual a velocidade da internet aí?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> o toter tá vivo também :P
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> em toter só falta ser maior que a nossa uauehuaeh
<toter> eu estava aqui nos bastidores...
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> kkk
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> capaz de ser mesmo
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois acho meio dificil ter lugar com conexão pior que a nossa
<rickwap> toter, meus pais estao trabalhando aqui, entao nos viemos para ca, mais isso so ate marco de 2011 quando o contato deles terminar vomos embora
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> hehehe , show :D
<rickwap> a velocidade varia de quanto vc puder pagar
<toter> a velocidade varia...
<toter> mas qual é a sua?
<rickwap> ela vai ate 10mb por segundo pelo que eu saiba
<toter> testa aí...
<toter> www.speedtest.net
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> rickwap:  então está que nem aqui aueauhea
<toter> Cesar_Augusto_W7: vc. tem uma conexão de 10 Mbits no brasil?
<rickwap> Cesar_Augusto_W7, eu vou entrar com o w7 e me ajudas a instalar o pidgin
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> toter:  que nada
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> a minha é 350kbps de down e 150 de up auheuahe
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> rickwap:  mas ele funciona no ubuntu
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> instala no ubuntu
<toter> Cesar_Augusto_W7: Ah sim...
<toter> rickwap: mas a sua internet aí é o que? 4G? dsl?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eu uso ele tanto no ubuntu , quanto no windows
<rickwap> como?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> barbada
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> toter:  tá doido auheauhea que 4G/3G
<rickwap> 3g
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> 3G no brasil tá brabo o caso auheuahe
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> rickwap:  no ubuntu é só ir em central do ubuntu
<toter> 3g não chega a 10 mbits
<toter> máximo 3, 4 mbits
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> até tenho que instalar o meu ubuntu versão desktop de novo auheuahea
<toter> e olhe lá... depende da distância que vc . está da torre
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> toter:  aqui nem isto chega a 3G na minha cidade
<rickwap> 3g e usada na rede move;
<rickwap> movel
<rickwap> os celulares e que usam 3g aqui
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> aqui 3G estava geralmente pior que discada
<toter> testa aí para satisfazer a minha curiosidade
<toter> www.speedtest,net
<toter> ops
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pior para um pouco melhor
<toter> www.speedtest.net
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> toter:  quem eu ?
<rickwap> ja testei
<toter> o rickwap
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> há tá aueuahe
<rickwap> 1mb/s dow
<toter> passa o link!
<toter> tem uma opção lá no site
<toter> "share link"
<toter> "copy link"
<rickwap> ok espera
<toter> algo do gênero
<rickwap> [URL=http://www.speedtest.net][IMG]http://www.speedtest.net/result/1083008598.png[/IMG][/URL]
<rickwap> toter me add no msn
<rickwap> vou entrar com w7
<toter> 100 kilobits... nossa... vc. deve estar super longe da torre
<rickwap> rickwap@nerdwap.com
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> nossa
<toter> o pior é que é wimax 4g
<rickwap> muito longe mesmo
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> o ping , tá chegando lá na lua
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> "jezuis"
<toter> interessante... vejo a mesma coisa em outros países da áfrica... tudo wireless... 3g e 4g estão dominando nessa parte do planeta
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> toter:  mais barato
<rickwap> pessoal volto ja
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> :D
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> rickwap:  ok
<toter> até mesmo pq... ninguém vai investir milhões para cavucar o chão e instalar fibra ótica na áfrica
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> toter:  uaeuahe
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> o importante é o pessoal poder acessar a rede mesmo
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> tipo que nem no brasil
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e depois ir melhorando
<toter> 100 kilobits é ouro
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> :D
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> heheh
<toter> eles precisam instalar mais torres
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> é
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> toter:  te achei
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> até que um dia
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Georgia
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Marietta
<toter> o problema tb. é que wimax não é um padrão difundido.... só tem uma empresa americana que usa... ela se chama Clear... todas as outras vão usar outro padrão, chamado LTE
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> hum
<toter> LTE é o futuro...
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> nunca ouvi falar
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> até vou ver o que raio é isto auehaue
<toter> Cesar_Augusto_W7: bem vindo ao futuro ;)
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> nossa toter tem uma matéria na idg now
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> aueauhe
<toter> vai chegar no brasil.... creio que em uns 3 anos
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> o bagulho é velho e eu estava por fora
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> nossa
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> http://idgnow.uol.com.br/telecom/999/12/31/lte-conheca-a-tecnologia-que-promete-ser-a-banda-larga-movel-de-verdade/
<toter> todas as empresas americanas de celular estão investindo nessa tecnologia
<toter> tem a t-mobile, com a tecnologia HSPA+... as velocidades chegam teoricamente até 21 mbits... wireless!
<rickwap> voltei
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> apesar que devo ter visto sobre isto e eu que não lembro
<toter> finalmente essa tecnologia vai espalhar para países como o brasil...
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois lembro de ter lido alguma coisa sobre o 4G
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mas como faz tempo e não mexo nisto
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> não lembro auheuahe
<toter> tem vários padrões... é uma sopa de letrinhas
<toter> :)
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pior que é
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> faz tempo que não estou lendo sobre redes bem dizer
<rickwap> http://cabelovivaolinux.wordpress.com/2010/10/29/parrot-ar-drone-o-quadricoptero-de-nerd/
<rickwap> olhem esse link ai
<toter> Cesar_Augusto_W7: é pq. ainda não chegou no brasil.... mas não vai demorar
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> hum :D
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> bah
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> tenho que ver o virtualbox
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> devem estar na versão 5 já auheuahe
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> faz quase 1 mês que não baixo um novo auhuahe
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> vixe , tá na 4 já :P
<rickwap> uma vantagem dsso e k ja estamos a usar ipv6
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> hum
<folksilva> bom dia comunidade
<folksilva> feliz natal hohohoho
<folksilva> :-D
<MaL0> bom dia desde Espanha folksilva, e feliz natal.
<SuBmUnDo> bom dia! alguem sabe por que na hora do acento e do cedilha aparece assim:Você?
<MaL0> pelo encoding
<MaL0> so acontece no irc ?
<SuBmUnDo> MaL0: nas paginas abertas pelo firefox tambem
<MaL0> SuBmUnDo no firefox vai apra "View" --> "Character encoding" e activa "UFT-8"
<SuBmUnDo> blz vou tentar
<MaL0> e com o cliente do irc procura nas configuraçoes o encoding
<FortalByte> Bom dia instalei o Ubuntu ontem pela primeira vez queria saber qual caminho que olha quais não foram instalados, percebo que meu video so suporta resolução maxima 800X600. Obrigado
<FortalByte> que olha quais drives nao foram instalados
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.  Alguém aqui ainda usa internet discada com provedor gratuito?
<liberie> Feliz natal (esperando voo desde ontem em genebra)
<EduardeCalibal> Parece que todos estão dando erro, nem sei se esse tipo de serviço ainda funciona...
<FortalByte>  Bom dia instalei o Ubuntu ontem pela primeira vez queria saber qual caminho que olha quais drives não foram instalados, percebo que meu video só suporta resolução maxima 800X600. Obrigado
<slipttees> FortalByte: der um lspci e verá se todo o hardware foi detectado
<slipttees> a questão do driver, as vezes detecta o hardware mais não tem o driver =]
<slipttees> diga qual é seu video, para podemos tentar ajudar :-)
<slipttees> lspci | grep VGA
<FortalByte> blz irei tentar
<FortalByte> essa é a placa: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<pqatsi> affff
<pqatsi> caramba
<liberie> vixi
<liberie> essa ai
<pqatsi> quem foi o animal que deixou essas SIS sairem no mercado?
<liberie> so usando mardelo mesmo
<liberie> pqatsi: se chama positivo
 * pqatsi vai fazer hoje ainda uma página no Wiki sobre essa placa maldita
<liberie> e cce
<pqatsi> FortalByte: mano, esquece isso
<liberie> os jumentos que usam isso
<pqatsi> FortalByte: vai ter que usar modulo vesa
<liberie> minha teoria da SIS nao liberar os fontes dos LIXOS dela
<slipttees> FortalByte: igual a minha :D
<liberie> e que assim a intel, amd e nvidia
<rickwap> bom dia
<liberie> iriam ver claramente coisa clonada deles
<liberie> no chipset
<slipttees> FortalByte: é, Ubuntu 10.10?
<rickwap> desculpa estou com um problema aqui
<FortalByte> sim
<liberie> hw de ponta ate va la proteger sources (absurdo mas fazer o que ne)
<liberie> mas LIXO de hw
<liberie> fazer isso
<liberie> :(
<ffr76> bom dia
<rickwap> estou a usar ubuntu 10.10 e estou tentando actualizar ele para o kde, usei este comando
<rickwap> ­sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<pqatsi> rickwap: use o kubuntu-ppa
<pqatsi> pra comeco de conversa
<slipttees> kkkkkkkkkk
<pqatsi> o kde do repositorio oficial e velho
<ffr76> Bom dia Feliz Natal
<slipttees> rickwap: na tela do login, tu altera entre gnome e kde
<slipttees> facil =]
<FortalByte> slipttees, como vc resolvel seu problema
<rickwap> e no final ele me deu uma imformacao que nao estou a conseguir interpretar
<pqatsi> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<rickwap> ­sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<slipttees> FortalByte: tenho os material pronto aqui
<slipttees> qual é seu email?
<rickwap> ­sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<pqatsi> liberie: placas do inferno essas
<pqatsi> slipttees: cara
<rickwap> desculpe
<pqatsi> se for sobre a sis
<rickwap> a mensagem e
<rickwap> Um gestor de ecrã é um programa que fornece capacidades de autenticação   │
<pqatsi> slipttees: porque ao inves de voce ajudar a ele
<rickwap>  │ gráfica ao X Window System.
<pqatsi> voce nao ajuda TODO mundo e poe isso num wiki?
<rickwap> Apenas um único gestor de ecrã pode gerir um dado servidor X, mas estão   │
<rickwap>  │ instalados múltiplos pacotes de gestores de ecrã.  Por favor seleccione   │
<rickwap>  │ qual o gestor de ecrã que deve ser executado por omissão.
<slipttees> pqatsi: já existe
<slipttees> :-)
<pqatsi> esse driver prop. que acharam por ai é um saco
<rickwap> Podem ser executados em simultâneo múltiplos gestores de écran se estes   │
<rickwap>  │ estiverem configurados para gerir diferentes servidores; para fazer       │
<rickwap>  │ isto, configure os gestores de ecrã de acordo, edite cada um dos seus     │
<rickwap>  │ scripts "init" em /etc/init.d, e desligue a verificação de um gestor de   │
<rickwap>  │ écran de omissão.
<pqatsi> slipttees: entao nao precisa de email
<pqatsi> se vc tem algo a mais, coloque no wiki
<slipttees> pqatsi: se manca
<rickwap> podem me ajudar a resolver isso
<pqatsi> slipttees: :*
<slipttees> tem dono do canal aqui?
<slipttees> eu ajudo como eu quero mano, desculpa
<pqatsi> slipttees: nao to falando que tem dono ou nao
<pqatsi> to so te dizendo que esse problema dessas VGAs malditas e chato de resolver e + um porre ainda é achar o driver cert delas
<pqatsi> slipttees: nao estou sendo idiota com voce, nao precisa se-lo comigo. take it easy
<slipttees> pqatsi = leleobhz só pode =/
<pqatsi> ignore++
<rickwap> ??
<slipttees> hell ++++
<rickwap> alguem viu o que eu postei aqui?:S
<pqatsi> rickwap: vimos que voce floodou o canal
<pqatsi> e que ninguem entendeu direito
<rickwap> ai ai
<slipttees> rickwap: cara tu já instalou o kubuntu-desktop?
<rickwap> alipttees posso explicar?
<slipttees> rickwap: já instalou o kubuntu-desktop?
<slipttees> sim, diga
<rickwap> instalei mais no final ele deu uma mensagem que eu nao consigo interpretar
<rickwap> posso colar aqui a mensagem que ele deu?
<slipttees> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<rickwap> ok ubottu-br vou fazer isso agora
<rickwap> slipttees, 1 minuto so
<pqatsi> o.0
<slipttees> rickwap: já se passaram 2min
<slipttees> :-p
<rickwap> pronto de uma olhada
<rickwap> http://paste.ubuntu.com/547190/
<slipttees> acho que ai ta falando do gdm e kdm
<slipttees> kubuntu-desktop usa kdm para login e ubuntu-desktop gdm
<rickwap> e?
<slipttees> dar um okay
<slipttees> remove o kdm
<slipttees> deixa só o gdm
<slipttees> =]
<slipttees> ou configura um como padrão
 * pqatsi pergunta cade o camarada da nvidia com problemas no xorg
 * pqatsi capotou de sono ontem
<rickwap> escolher o kdm como gestor de ecra padrao?
<slipttees> é
<slipttees> tela do login rickwap, aquela que tu digita a senha para entrar
<slipttees> kkkkkkkkk
<slipttees> d=]~
<rickwap> sei
<rickwap> obrigado pela explanacao
<slipttees> tradução + ou - essa, deixa o nego confuso !
<slipttees> :-)
<rickwap> outra duvida
<rickwap> olha esse video aqui
<rickwap> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZovBpvhZbZM
<slipttees> aqui não abre
<slipttees> bloqueado pelo o administrador superior =]
<rickwap> ok entao pvt
<slipttees> manda
<rickwap> ja
<slipttees> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<slipttees> o video não carrega?
<rickwap> carega sim, tem la um efeito que eu gostaria de aprender
<pqatsi> rs
<pqatsi> eu acho engracado
<slipttees> kkkkkkkk
<pqatsi> o povo aqui parece quer monopolizar a ajuda
<pqatsi> fazem de tudo pra tirar o cara do canal e ir pra pvt/msn/email
<pqatsi> :p
<slipttees> xiu, ou desagradavel
<pqatsi> saudades da época que quem ajudava aqui realmente domava alguma coisa
<slipttees> pqatsi: xiu
<rickwap> que triste tao jovem e tao amargo
<slipttees> falta de mulher =]
<rickwap> ^^ ho entendo
<slipttees> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<slipttees> rickwap: é o e17 =]
<rickwap> usa as cinco mulheres que tens ai ao inves de as usar para escrever bujardas
<slipttees> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<pqatsi> rickwap: ?
<rickwap> pqatsi, sim
<pqatsi> rickwap: foi pra qm isso?
<pqatsi> rafzZ: era vc q tava com o problema da vga ontem?
<rafzZ> pqatsi,  sim
<pqatsi> rafzZ: entao
<pqatsi> eu capotei de sono ontem mano, foi mal
<rafzZ> ainda estou, acredito que... tem alguma coisa haver com o .wine q instalei
<pqatsi> [24/12-09:34:42]  * pqatsi pergunta cade o camarada da nvidia com problemas no xorg
<pqatsi> [24/12-09:34:49]  * pqatsi capotou de sono ontem
<rafzZ> pois, o pc esta meio lerdo... como se estivesse sendo rodado de um CD
<pqatsi> mas vc removeu o xorg ne
<pqatsi> xorg.conf
<rafzZ> not
<rafzZ> ops
<rafzZ> eu fiz o mv
<rafzZ> q vc pediu
<pqatsi> isso
<pqatsi> entao
<pqatsi> ai ele usa a auto deteccao
<pqatsi> e como o driver da nvidia ta zoado, ele nao usa ele
<rafzZ> pois é, mas ele ta meio estranho
<rafzZ> tem horas que dá falha
<rafzZ> como se o monitor fosse apagar
<pqatsi> eu sei
<rafzZ> isso durante a inicialização dele
<pqatsi> o negocio agora é reinstalar
<pqatsi> tente fazer:
<pqatsi> sudo apt-get install aptitude
<pqatsi> sudo aptitude reinstall ~nnvidia
<rafzZ> sem o cd?
<rafzZ> pqatsi,  eu terei que por o cd nele? pra executar essa tarefa!
<rickwap> volto ja pessoal vou fazer restart ao pc
<pqatsi> nao
<rafzZ> ok
<pqatsi> so precisa de internet
<rafzZ> perai...
<pqatsi> voce precisa do aptitude porque so ele tem o reinstall
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> fica + facil
<rafzZ> como eu abro o terminal por atalho?
<pqatsi> alt + f2
<pqatsi> gnome-terminal
<rafzZ> ok
<rafzZ> antes era f1
<rafzZ> =D
<pqatsi> alt + f1 e o menu :d
<rafzZ> pois é, enfim
<rafzZ> pqatsi,  lembra-se do probleminha daquele som q eu não conseguia ouvir no site
<rafzZ> q lhe enviei o endereço!
<pqatsi> rafzZ: aquilo precisa do flash
<rafzZ> eu instalei o restricted-extras do ubuntu, mas mesmo assim, continuo sem ouvir
<pqatsi> quando voce abrir no firefox a primeira vez ele vai te pedir pra instalar
<pqatsi> n se preocupe
<rafzZ> eu já instalei o flash e seu derivados
<pqatsi> sudo aptitude install flashplayer-installer
<pqatsi> entao tem que funcionar
<rafzZ> já instalei fio!
<pqatsi> se nao funcionar, reclama com o site
<pqatsi> aqui ele reconheceu como flash
<pqatsi> e tocou a (arghhhh eca) musica de crente
<pqatsi> :p
<rafzZ> o Yutaka conseguiu ouvir ontem
<pqatsi> o nao
<pqatsi> A
<pqatsi> :D
<rafzZ> mas eu não estou conseguindo!
<pqatsi> eu consegui tb
<rafzZ> aparece a barra
<rafzZ> mas fica sempre 0%
<rafzZ> fica tipo que tentando se conectar ao servidor
<rafzZ> mas nunca conecta
<rafzZ> se fosse o flash, nem iria me aparecer a mídia
<rafzZ> entendi?
<pqatsi> aaaaaaaaaaaaa
<pqatsi> rafzZ: pode ser problema de conectividade
<rafzZ> mas é isso
<rafzZ> =D
<slipttees> minha gts250 e gtx580 ta normal no 10.10
<rafzZ> pqatsi, como eu faço pra ajeitar isso?!
<rafzZ> =D
<rafzZ>   não é permitido letras coloridas?! ^^
<pqatsi> o canal tem modo +c
<pqatsi> que filtra cores
<pqatsi> rafzZ: btw, isso eu teria que ver de uma conexao melhor que a que to aqui
<rafzZ> pqatsi, o mais engraçado é que na plataforma windows eu consigo, ou seja, não é problema no meu provedor!
<rickwap> de volta
<pqatsi> rafzZ: pode ser
<pqatsi> pode nao ser
<rafzZ> pqatsi, já reinstalei o nnvidia
<rafzZ> pqatsi,  dou um reboot agora?
<pqatsi> rafzZ: pode ser
<pqatsi> rafzZ: depois me manda o /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<pqatsi> via paste
<rickwap> slipttees, estas ai
<rafzZ> ok
<slipttees> rickwap: yep
<rickwap> estou pelo kubunto agora
<slipttees> :D
<slipttees> kde sucks, mais tudo bem
<slipttees> :D
<rickwap> depois vou instalar sudo apt-get install kde-full
<rickwap> depois disso
<rickwap> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<rickwap> depois o sudo apt-get remove gnome*
<slipttees> kkkkkk
<slipttees> usa o --purge
<rickwap> e por final
<rickwap> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<slipttees> sudo apt-get remove --purge ubuntu-desktop gnome*
<slipttees> ::-p
<pqatsi> nao e kde-full
<pqatsi> e kubuntu-destop
<pqatsi> *kubuntu-desktop
<rickwap> pqatsi, ja instalei kubunto desktop
<rickwap> slipttees, nao entendi esse comando que escreveste
<slipttees> num quer remove o gnome?
<pqatsi> entao n tem mais o que instalar
<rickwap> pqatsi, o proximo que irei instalar e o kde-full
<rickwap> sim slipttees
<slipttees> rickwap: kkkkkkkk
<slipttees> baixa a iso do kubuntu e instala
<slipttees> :-p
<rickwap> bom aconselharam-me a instalar assim slipttees
<rickwap> ­sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<rickwap> sudo apt-get install kde-full
<rickwap> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<rickwap> sudo apt-get remove gnome*
<rickwap> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<slipttees> --purge
<rickwap> pqatsi,
<slipttees> --purge apagar os arquivos de configuração
<slipttees> do gnome
<slipttees> deixando o sistema mais "limpo"
<rickwap> a entao devo usar  sudo apt-get remove --purge ubuntu-desktop gnome*
<pqatsi> praq vc vai remover o gnome?
<pqatsi> ta com muita restricao de espaco ai???
<pqatsi> e outra
<pqatsi> nao use kde-full
<slipttees> sudo apt-get remove --purge gnome*
<pqatsi> so kubuntu-desktop basta
<pqatsi> e use o ppa do kubuntu-ppa que te falei
<pqatsi> se quiser mais informacoes, www.kubuntu.org
<rickwap> nao, tenho restricao de espaco pqatsi
<rickwap> ja esta gravado, slipttees
<slipttees> kkkkkkkk
<slipttees> nunca usei kde na minha vida
<slipttees> prefiro gnome mesmo =]
<rickwap> pqatsi, consegue abrir video do yutube ai?
<slipttees> :D
<slipttees> ou então e17 ou fluxbox
<rickwap> eu gosto do kde
<rickwap> pq nunca usaste? slipttees
<pqatsi> kde rulex
<slipttees> kde sucks
<pqatsi> mas o kde default do ubuntu é uma bomba
<pqatsi> use o ppa do kubuntu-desktop
<slipttees> pqatsi: qual versaõ do kde nesse ppa?
<rickwap> slipttees, sucks pq?
<slipttees> rickwap: muito atalho pra fazer a mesma coisa
<slipttees> desorganiza pra carai
<slipttees> cheio de viadagem
<slipttees> parece com o windows
<slipttees> etc..
<slipttees> :D
<rickwap> mm
<slipttees> quer mais rickwap ?
<slipttees> :-p
<rickwap> nao nao
<slipttees> kkkkkkkkkkk
<rickwap> ainda bem que vivemos em um mundo de livre escolha:P
<slipttees> d=]~
<slipttees> pois é
<pqatsi> o.0
<slipttees> imagina, usar windows, e ser apedrejado :
<slipttees> :D
<rickwap> rsrsrs ai no seu pais tem muitos usuarios de linux
<rickwap> ja aqui nao, ainda estao comesando
 * pqatsi see owned people
<pqatsi> rickwap: porque voce não aprende legal a fazer essas coisas e monta um install fest ai?
<pqatsi> seria legal
<slipttees> é sim, precisando nois comparece para dar uma força
<slipttees> ;-)
<rickwap> pqatsi, nao entendi
<pqatsi> install fest, nao conhece?
<pqatsi> festa de instalacao
<pqatsi> voce ajuda outras pessoas a instalar linux, como se fosse uma festa
<slipttees> rickwap: fazer um evento, onde pessoas levam seu pc e instalam ubuntu...mostra como instala e taus
<slipttees> :D
<rickwap> nao nao conhecia
<slipttees> pqatsi: esse ta em que mundo?
<slipttees> :D
<rickwap> gostei da ideia
<pqatsi> rickwap: procura no google sobre installfests
<pqatsi> tem isso no mundo inteiro
<slipttees> rickwap: compara os aplicativos windows e linux
<rickwap> slipttees, aqui nao tem isso
<slipttees> rickwap: mora onde mano?
<rickwap> serie o primeiro a organizar uma instalfest
<rickwap> mocambique
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> vai fundo
<pqatsi> se precisar de apoio, so chegar no irc e chamar
<pqatsi> tem uma pá de gente aqui que ja montou iss
<pqatsi> o Andre_Gondim pode ajudar
<pqatsi> o KamusHadenes também
<slipttees> rickwap: serio mano?
<rickwap> vou precisar sim da vossa ajuda
<rickwap> sim slipttees
<slipttees> arruma as passagens que vou sim
<slipttees> ?D
<rickwap> gostarias de conhecer meu pais?
<Yutaka> Bom dia a todoªs
<rafzZ> pqatsi, estou instalando o xchat no pc que esta com o problema, ai falo com vc de lá! facilita! =D
<rickwap> bom dia Yutaka
<rafzZ> Yutaka, bom dia!
<Yutaka> ^^
<rickwap> alguem sabe usar o cmatrixaqui?
<rafzZz> cheguei
<rafzZz> pqatsi, http://pastebin.com/6667gEWB ai esta seu paste! =D
<rafzZ> =D
<rafzZ> é isso ai rafzZz
<rafzZ> ^^
<pqatsi> vejamos
<pqatsi> uia
<pqatsi> o nouveau dele sai acelerado :D
<pqatsi> sortudo
<pqatsi> rafzZ:
<pqatsi> ploft :p
<rickwap> como instalar uma aplicacao no formato tar.gz?
<pqatsi> tar -xvzf app.tar.gz
<pqatsi> e leia o README ou INSTALL que ta dentro da pasta q ele vai criar
<xrafzZ> http://www.solouvor.net/play.php?id=1811
<Guest94354> /nick rafz | nickserv identify
<xrafzZ> vixi
<xrafzZ> pqatsi,  olha isso, estou tendo problema de conectividade na outra máquina!
<xrafzZ> pqatsi, sendo que eu estou utilizando o mesmo provedor, e aqui esta estável!
<slipttees> caiu
<slipttees> =]
<xrafzZ> pq o meu outro pc esta aqui e este aqui não?
<xrafzZ> é problema dos links daqui?
<slipttees> rickwap: sim, clato
<slipttees> claro
<slipttees> =]
<Oraculo> instalei uma atualização da minha placa de video conforme o ubuntu sugere, reiniciei e nao ta mais reconhecendo a placa de rede, alguem oq pode ser
<slipttees> FortalByte: deu certo?
<xrafzZ> Oraculo, restaura... =D
<Oraculo> xrafzZ jaja tento, ja volto e digo o resultado
<slipttees> ei, alquem já pegou um problema com o caps lock
<slipttees> ativado as letras ficam minusculas e desativado ficam maiusculas?
<rafzZ> O.o
<rafzZ> pqatsi, tu es lá?
<pqatsi> ?
<rafzZ> eu mandei o paste pra ti
<rafzZ> tu já viu?
<rafzZ> pqatsi, http://pastebin.com/6667gEWB
<xrafzZ> http://www.solouvor.net/play.php?id=1811
<rafzZ> vou tentar ver se escuto daqui deste pc
<pqatsi> cara
<pqatsi> n vai ficar me mandando link de crente nao
<pqatsi> ja chega
 * pqatsi tem odio a evangelicos e catolicos
<EduardeCalibal> slipttees, já peguei, ocorre quando alguém muda a luz do teclado e o sistema acha que ainda estão invertidas.
<EduardeCalibal> Acontece muito aqui usando vmware ou dosbox.
<EduardeCalibal> Com o virtualbox também.
<pqatsi> xrafzZ: agora ai ta rodando com o driver nouveau
<pqatsi> se voce realmente quiser o nvidia
<slipttees> EduardeCalibal: esses softwares não são usado
<pqatsi> vai ter que ir em drivers proprietarios no menu sistema, administracao
<pqatsi> remover o driver proprietario da nivdia
<pqatsi> e deixar ele instalar de novo depois
<rafzZ> pqatsi, olha só isso!
<rafzZ> pqatsi,  neste pc que esta com o problema da nvidia eu consigo escutar a música, olha q nem instalei os restricted-extras do ubuntu, só atualizei os pacotes!
<EduardeCalibal> slipttees, são os que conheço que causam isso.  Algum jogo talvez?
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que o problema esta no acesso direto ao estado do teclado, o sistema deve trabalhar invertendo estado dos bits de estado, ai o que ocorre é que quando a luz mudar ele segue invertendo ao contrário.
<slipttees> EduardeCalibal: broffice, firefox
<slipttees> :-)
<EduardeCalibal> Não vi com esses programas.
<EduardeCalibal> Algum jogo em java?
<EduardeCalibal> Não digo quem esta sendo afetado, mas como começou o problema.
<slipttees> mas a inversão está no sistema todo
<EduardeCalibal> Sim, fica no sistema todo depois de começar.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas tem que se ater ao foco de origem.
<EduardeCalibal> Eu já consegui reverter isso apenas acessando novamente o mesmo programa.  Mas o evento não é tão fácil de refazer.
<EduardeCalibal> Com o vmware bastava acessar e fechar ele com a luz alterada.
<EduardeCalibal> Com teclado USB acho que se tirar e colocar ele de volta ele normaliza.  Faz um tempo que isso não ocorre então não lembro com exatidão.
<slipttees> okay
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho que tocar serviço...
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<slipttees> Feliz Natal a todos
<slipttees> bye
<Tiago> pessoal , como configuro o samba
<Tiago> ??
<ffr76> Tiago veja http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Samba/Configuracao-de-Samba-2
<ffr76> Bye feliz natal
<efraimmarcatto> HO HO HO
<Al3xG0> http://falandoemandandobraza1.blogspot.com/2010/07/progesterex-droga-do-estupro-e.html
<Al3xG0> how do I install the module Tie::DNS; perl in Unbuntu
<DiscipulO> bom dia galera!!
<barna> galera! tem como montar um diretorio em outra partição?
<barna> tipo queria montar o /home/barna/tmp em /media/sda5/tmp!
<barna> to com pouco espaço nessa partição e preciso de 5gb nesse p/ esse diretorio!
<rodr1go> barna mount -t /diretorio1 /diretorio2
<barna> rodr1go, hummm! vou tentar! massa!
<rodr1go> ou crei um link
<rodr1go> montar seria o ideal porque ja tem dados no primeiro
<barna> humm!
<barna> rodr1go, http://paste.ubuntu.com/547244/
<rodr1go> barna acredito que nao seja possivel montar um diretorio agora se for montar o bloco sim
<rodr1go> barna eu esqueci de mencionar que voce deve especificar a extensao exemplo mount -t ext3
<barna> humm! são ambas ext4!
<rodr1go> substitui pelo desejado
<barna> mount: /home/barnabe/tmp não é um dispositivo de blocos
<rodr1go> <rodr1go> barna acredito que nao seja possivel montar um diretorio agora se for montar o bloco sim
<barna> si! mas num entendi!
<barna> oq teria q fazer?
<rodr1go> bloco seria como se fosse uma segunda particao exemplo /dev/sda1 /dev/sd2 etc
<barna> hummmm!
<barna> mas ai num vai rolar!
<barna> e como q é aquele esquema do link?
<rodr1go> porque voce nao copia os arquivos de la para o diretorio 2
<rodr1go> e cria apenas um link com o nome desejado
<rodr1go> para o diretorio 2
<barna> os arquivos ja estão copiados! mas eu vou rodar uma aplicação aki q vai usar 5gb nesse diretorio! e num tem como "falar" p/ usar outro diretorio!
<barna> e num tenho como deixar 5gb livres nessa partição! teria q re-particionar todo o hd só p/ fazer essa aplicação e re-particionar d novo depois!
<rodr1go> barna
<rodr1go> crie um link para rodar o de 5gb
<rodr1go> que vai precisar
<barna> como q eu crio esse link?
<rodr1go> exemplo mkdir /particao/com/espaco/diretorio
<rodr1go> depois ln -s /particao/com/espaco/diretorio /diretorio
<barna> humm! tentarei!
<barna> rodr1go, Valeu D+
<barna> funfou!
<rodr1go> :)
<sagat> bom dia a todos
<sagat> alguem ai ja teve algum experiencia com um roteador tp link e ubuntu 10.10
<sagat> ?
<sagat> preciso fazer deste roteador um ap usando ubuntu como interface
<sagat> alguem saberia me dizer como faço para abrir as portas das irq 5 e 6 e fechar as de porta de entrada
<sagat> e controlar a banda com um samba
<sagat> e o roteador uso o software para administrar somente
<sagat> alguem saberia me dizer por onde eu devo começar
<sagat> bom dia a todos
<sagat> meu msn
<sagat> é sagatpx@hotmail.com
<sagat> estou afim de aprendizado e troca de conhecimentos
<sagat> grande abraço
<barna> sagat, bom dia!
<barna> sagat, ja q ninguem pode lhe ajudar aki (inclusive eu), vou te passar mais uns canais q talvez vc consiga suporte!
<barna> sagat, #LinuxAjuda e #vivaolinux
<pqatsi> [24/12-13:09:43] < sagat> alguem saberia me dizer como faço para abrir as portas das irq 5 e 6 e fechar as de porta de entrada
<pqatsi> maninho
<pqatsi> tu viajou na maionese
<pqatsi> foi mal
<sagat> nossa pensei que expondo uma situação iria dispentar interesse no canal de formar uma discusão em conjunto
<sagat> e isso não pra mim e nem pra vc
<sagat> e sim para todo
<sagat> oque eu perguntei la atraz não foi viagem
<sagat> quem escreveu isso foi morimotu
<sagat> e o cara é foda nessas paradas
<sagat>  e ele só falou que fez
<sagat> e não falou como ele fez
<sagat> era so um pequeno algoritmo meus amigos
<sagat> mas enfim obrigado por indicar algumas salas
<sagat> pqatsi é através dessa viagem que tenho que sou diretor de informática em uma multinacional tenha um bom dia
<pqatsi> tu ta falando de roteador e AP e vem com papo de IRQ?
<pqatsi> sagat: voce realmente misturou as coisas
<pqatsi> ou entao nao explicou direito
<sagat> pera la
<pqatsi> to perando :D
 * pqatsi btw nao gosta do morimoto falando de softwares
<rootsh> pqatsi: não sai beber com os caras ainda ?
<pqatsi> rootsh: n tem com quem faze-lo
<rootsh> sorte que hoje não tomo mais remédio
<rootsh> estou louco para ir tomar uma
<Yutaka> O.o
<ElDeablo> Boa tarde
<rootsh> agora me preciso me livrar desses catarros que estão me incomodando
<giano> ls
<Rocha80> Ola pessoas
<Yutaka> Rocha80 :~ ola :)
<Rocha80> Alguem pode me ajudar com phpmyadmin
<Yutaka> qual o problema?
<Rocha80> Yutaka, entao quero instalar o joomla, dai ja instalei o Apache, MySQL, PHP, Phpmyadmin
<Yutaka> sim e?
<Rocha80> mas quando acesso http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<Rocha80> ele pede loguin e senha
<Yutaka> sim
<Yutaka> a senha q vc colocou
<Rocha80> entao
<Rocha80> essa eu sei
<Rocha80> mas o loguin
<Yutaka> uh?
<Rocha80> ele pede o nome de usuario
<Rocha80> e senha que ja sei
<Yutaka> sim o que vc escolheu
<Yutaka> root?
<Rocha80> simmm
<Rocha80> ta certo
<Oraculo-> o Emesene nao abre como root?
<Yutaka> http://warever.info/sr/blog/?p=75
<Yutaka> Oraculo- :~ acredito q sim
<Rocha80> Yutaka, valeu deu certo
<Rocha80> so nao me liguei que era para colocar como root
<Yutaka> Oraculo- :~ nao nao abre
<Yutaka> aki nao abriu
<Oraculo-> Yutaka ja tentei pelo fedora e ubuntu, so abre com usuario normal ;s
<Yutaka> Rocha80 :~ :P
<Yutaka> Oraculo- sim aki tambem
<Yutaka> acabei de testar
<Oraculo-> Yutaka pq sera :S
<Yutaka> nao sei lhe falar ao certo
<Yutaka> mas sair rodando emesene como root nao seria legal
<Yutaka> :S
<Oraculo-> ;/
<Oraculo-> trabalhar com user normal é chato =x
<Yutaka> :P
<pqatsi> rs
<pqatsi> como tem gente ignorante no mundo :P
<Yutaka> Rocha80 vai usar captcha no seu joomla?
<pqatsi> e pq sera q um monte de retardados diriam pra nao rodar nada como root?
<Yutaka> pqatsi :~ modere as palavras
<pqatsi> Yutaka: :*
<Rocha80> Yutaka, captcha é oque?
<Yutaka> O.o
<Yutaka> aqueles codigos
<Yutaka> de segurança
<Rocha80> acho que nao
<Rocha80> estou começando agora
<Rocha80> com o joomla
<Yutaka> http://extensions.joomla.org
<Yutaka> Rocha80 :~ :)
<Yutaka> http://www.alphaplug.com/index.php/sign-up.html
<Yutaka> captcha abaixo de 'I agree to the terms'
<Oraculo-> Yutaka caso vc queira a solução, aqui está: abra /usr/share/emesene/Controller.py edite a linha 933 onde ten badroot = False, altere pra badroot = True
<gbs> wtf
<gbs> solução pro que isso?
<Oraculo-> abrir o Emesene como root
<gbs> ah
<gbs> tenso
<gbs> n sabia q o emesene era feito no python, bacana, curti
<Rocha80> Yutaka, opa nao estou conseguindo dar acesso a pasta  /var/www/
<Rocha80> ja fiz  sudo chmod 777 /var/www/
<Rocha80> estou seguindo esse site
<Rocha80> http://aurelianomartins.wordpress.com/2010/06/24/instalando-o-joomla-no-ubuntu/
<ebm> eae galera
<rickwap> boa noite inslustres usuarios do IRC
<ebm> galera, alguem poderia me ajudar com o grub
<rickwap> inlustres*
<ubuntu> nada funciona
<ubuntu> cara, vo perde tudo tudo tudo
<pqatsi> o.0
<pqatsi> reclamao detected
<pqatsi> ubuntu: diz o que houve, do contrario n há o que fazer
<ubuntu> ae pqatsi, vc está em todos os canais tambem ein eheheh
<ubuntu> velho, o grub deu problema
<ubuntu> tipo ............ fui reiniciar o pc e não tinha mais escolhas de SO ....... foi direto para um modo texto do grub
<ubuntu> to procurando na net e não acho nada que resolva
<ubuntu> nesse exato momento estou no livecd
<pqatsi> rs
<pqatsi> mas hein?
<pqatsi> ubuntu: ta
<rickwap> ubUNTU $ sudo fdisk -l
<ubuntu> uso o sdb
<pqatsi> eh
<rickwap> Localize a partição onde o Ubuntu está instalado e digite o comando:
<rickwap> $ sudo mount /dev/hdY /mnt
<pqatsi> sdb o q?
<ubuntu> pelo menos é que mostrou no fdisk
<pqatsi> sd sao os discos ide/sata
<rickwap> Onde /dev/hdY é a partição onde o Ubuntu está instalado.
<rickwap> Com a partição já montada, recupere o GRUB com o seguinte comando:
<rickwap> $ sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/hdY
<pqatsi> sda o primeiro, sdb o segundo, etc, etc, etc
<pqatsi> rickwap: copicola é?
<pqatsi> rickwap: calma maninho
<rickwap> pqatsi, quase isso
<pqatsi> rickwap: take it easy
<rickwap> pqatsi, sim senhor
 * pqatsi #nowplaying Colera (Sao Paulo, Brazil) - E Natal?! (0:03 / 3:37)
<ubuntu> então velho .............. Disco /dev/sdb ........... no caso tenho que digitar ............sudo mount /dev/sdb /mnt???
<rickwap> desculpa se demorar to vendo meu site
<pqatsi> nao
<pqatsi> ubuntu: voce tem que ver a particao
<pqatsi> e pare de usar esses ...... :p
<Yutaka> Oraculo- :P vlw
<Yutaka> Rocha80 qua lo erro?
<pqatsi> ubuntu: se for a primeira, use sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<pqatsi> por exemplo
<ubuntu> ntfs???
<pqatsi> nao
<pqatsi> ntfs e particao windows
<ubuntu> no fdisk olha o que mostrou ..................... /dev/sdb1   *           1        2295    18434556    7  HPFS ou NTFS
<pqatsi> alguma delas vai ser Linux
<ubuntu> estou fazendo a cabeça de um amigo meu pra usar linux e ele vai chegar aqui já já se ele ver esse problema ferro ehehehe
<pqatsi> ubuntu: se voce ler o que estamos dizendo e ir com calma
<pqatsi> :D
 * rickwap is away: I'm busy. Estou ocupado volto ja!
<ubuntu> então pra ver a partição eu fiz assim ........... ao invés de usar o fdisk fui no sistemas----admin ---utilitarios de unidade
<pqatsi> abre um console
<pqatsi> digita fdisk -l
<pqatsi> copia a saida do terminal, cola no pastebin.com e manda o link
<ubuntu> certo, guenta ae
<pqatsi> to guentando :p
<ubuntu> http://pastebin.com/WPnVzhqe
<ubuntu> linha 13 é onde deveria estar o ubuntu
<pqatsi> fstab zoado é :p
<pqatsi> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<ubuntu> pronto
<pqatsi> da um mount
<pqatsi> e ve o q aparece na linha do /dev/sdb1
<ubuntu> ta
<ubuntu> /dev/sdb1 on /media/MEUS DOCUMENTOS type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096,default_permissions)
<pqatsi> o.0
<ubuntu> to lascado?
<pqatsi> umount /mnt
<pqatsi> vai no navegador de arquivos
<pqatsi> monta todas as particoes
<pqatsi> roda o mount
<pqatsi> e coloca no paste
<ubuntu> fiz esse umount ae ........... e fui no navegador ........e parece que está tudo montado já
<ubuntu> então ........ como parece que já está tudo montado, mesmo assim  rodei o mount e aqui está ........http://pastebin.com/tJnZc3Di
<ubuntu> vontade que eu to é de pegar esse programador do grub e só da tapa na cara
<pqatsi> o
<pqatsi> pra comecar
<ubuntu> opa
<pqatsi> quem zoou seu fstab foi voce
<pqatsi> nao o grub
<ubuntu> mais eu nao fiz nada ..........que eu me lembre né
<pqatsi> cara
<pqatsi> voce removeu sua part linux
<ubuntu> ontem eu estava humildimente jogando ............. desliguei .......... e liguei hoje como se nada tivesse acontecido
<pqatsi> aaaaaaaa sim #not
<pqatsi> :p
<ubuntu> será que ......... se eu instalar um outro ubuntu o grub para a escolha do antigo ubuntu volta?
<pqatsi> ubuntu: cara
<Yutaka> \o/ http://www.fastforweb.com/
<pqatsi> voce APAGOU a particao
<ubuntu> estranho, pq ontem não fiz nada alem de jogar ......
<ubuntu> valeu pqatsi ......... ja era
<kmiksi> pessoal, alguem ai usa o ubuntu10.10?
<ffr76> boa tarde e Feliz Natal a todos !!!
<nona> @all Feliz Natal pessoal
<pqatsi> feliz pascoa
<ffr76> pqatsi vc esta bem adiantada
<ffr76> pqatsi sempre foi assim na escola
<rickwap>  feliz natal =Merry Christmas a todos:)
<Rocha80> Yutaka, Forbidden
<Rocha80> You don't have permission to access /joomla/ on this server.
<Rocha80> pessoal estou com dificuldade em acessar o joomla, alguem pode me auxiliar
<Pandora> Boas Festa e um Feliz Natal
<jmarcos> olá a todos
<jmarcos> preciso de ajuda pra configurar o Choqok ou sugestão de outro programa pra usar o twitter
<jmarcos> é normal ter que remorver a conta e config tudo denovo no choqok?
<jmarcos_> olá
<ldfsilva> jmarcos ja tentou utilizar os addons dos navegadores ?
<jmarcos_> no firefox eu usei, mas não funfou
<jmarcos_> eu vi alguma coisa sobre Oauth
<ldfsilva> o do chrome funciona bem, o do firefox tamb'em.. nunca tive problemas
<jmarcos_> que não permite alguns apps acessar a conta do twitterr
<jmarcos_> o choqok tah funcionando, o problema eh que ao reiniciar o pc ele não entra mais
<ldfsilva> voce usou o echofon no firefox ?
<jmarcos_> não
<jmarcos_> não conhecia
<ldfsilva> este funciona legal para mim.. quanto ao choqok nao conectar depois de reiniciar o pc... voce tem que fazer oq, desinstalar e instalar novamente ?
<jmarcos_> eu instalei o twitbin
<jmarcos_> na vdd eu excluo a conta e configuro denovo
<jmarcos_> não é tão demorado, soh que incomoda ter que ficar fazendo isso toda vez que eu fecho o programa e abro novamente
<ldfsilva> estranho, depois de instalado voce tentou ver se tem atualizacao para ele... talvez possa ser um bug
<jmarcos_> hummm
<ldfsilva> ou se nao algum detalhe na configuracao que voce ta perdendo
<jmarcos_> eu instalei ele antes de ontem
<jmarcos_> pelo repositório
<jmarcos_> acredito que jah está atualizado, pq possui o modulo do OAuth
<jmarcos_> e eu acho que é justamente isso que impede de usá-lo
<ldfsilva> entendo.
<jmarcos_> eu instalei o qwit tbm
<jmarcos_> vc sabe como fazer pra usá-lo, ou ele tbm está obsoleto por causa do OAuth?
<ldfsilva> nunca cheguei a usar aplicativos deste tipo fora do navegador.. aproveito os addons
<jmarcos_> ok
<jmarcos_> thanks
<jmarcos_> vou ver esse tal de echofon
<jmarcos_> eu tinha procurado uma lista de apps pra esse fim
<jmarcos_> mas nessa lista não tinha esse
<jmarcos_> o twitbin e o twitfox não funcionaram
<ldfsilva> veja se encontra um forum especifico, dai o pessoal eh capaz de te ajudar melhor
<jmarcos_> pode crer
<ldfsilva> :)
<jmarcos_> ldfsilva e todo pessoal do universo linux, Feliz Natal a todos e um ótimo ano novo
<ldfsilva> igualmente
<Yutaka> Voltei
<Yutaka> <Rocha80> Yutaka, Forbidden
<Yutaka> <Rocha80> You don't have permission to access /joomla/ on this server.
<Yutaka> rocha80 ele esta em pasta /joomla mesmo?
<pqatsi> Ursinha: iaeeee cariocax :p
<deds> ola boa noite a todos aew
<deds> feliz natal a todos
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> 0o ja ta denoite nem percebi!
<deds> kkkkkkkkk][]
<deds> boa tarde intaum
<scorpions> pessoal baixei o emesene.tgz descompactei. fui no diretorio extraido. executei ./emesene e surge a msg Libmimic not found, webcam not available
<scorpions> Try to compile it with 'python setup.py build_ext -i' (python-dev package required)
<scorpions> I refuse to run as root. If you know the risks and still want to do it, just add the --i-know-that-running-emesene-as-root-is-bad optio
<scorpions> no diretorio tem o arquivo setup.py mas n sei o q fazer
<wg33k> como fasso para estalar mp3 no ubunto?
<wg33k> bazinga!!! hihi :D
<wg33k> feliz natal! :-)
<victor1903> Oi pessoal... nao to conseguindo formatar meu pen drive no ubuntu lucid
<barna> wg33k, http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/UbuntuPerfeito
<Paulo_Carvalho> alguem já usou o kazam?
<barna> victor1903, fale mais a respeito!
<barna> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<barna> wg33k, victor1903, http://www.mandamais.com.br/download/5mr25520109539
<barna> http://under-linux.org/attachments/f140/11669d1274348539-guia-do-iniciante-ubuntu-10-04-lts-ubuntu_guia_do_iniciante-pdf
<victor1903> barna eh o seguinte quando clico em formatar dah o seguinte erro Erro ao formatar o volume
<victor1903> Error creating file system: helper exited with exit code 1: Error calling fsync(2) on /dev/sdb1: Input/output error
<barna> victor1903, kra, eu faria o seguinte! instalaria o gparted, desparticionaria o pendrive e formataria ele!
<victor1903> hum...
<victor1903> barna como particiono no gparted
<barna> vc ja instalou ele?
<victor1903> barna jah sim
<barna> victor1903, do lado direito em cima vc escolhe qual dispositivo vc quer gerenciar!
<barna> coloca no pendrive!
<barna> dai clica com o direito do mouse na partição e manda excluir!
<barna> direito no espaço livre e criar!
<barna> dai manda aplicar! aquele V verde encima!
<barna> victor1903, kra, toma MUITO cuidado p/ num mexer nas partição do seu HD!
<barna> victor1903, conseguiu?
<barna> wg33k, conseguiu?
<victor1903> barna soh um minuto
<victor1903> to fazendo
<barna> ok
<wg33k> barna, vlw cara... foi só pra descontrair
<wg33k> barna, eu usava irc há mtos anos atrás e sempre chegar uns figuras falando errado q não conseguia fazer algo hehe
<wg33k> barna, por isso soltei o bazinga! :-D
<wg33k> chegava*
<victor1903> oi pessoal naum to conseguindo iniciar Assault Cube no Ubuntu da o seguinte erro http://paste.ubuntu.com/547367/
<wg33k> victor1903, vc instalou o assault cube pelo apt?
<wg33k> victor1903, ou baixou o arquivo no site e instalou?
<victor1903> wg33k nao foi pelo synaptic
<victor1903> no Synaptic tinh ELE PRA BAIXAR
<wg33k> victor1903, ok
<wg33k> victor1903, parece q ele não está conseguindo encontrar alguma fonte: cannot find font definitions ()
<wg33k> ou o local onde elas deveriam estar, sugiro dar uma olhada na FAQ do fabricante
<wg33k> pra saber onde e o que ele está procurando
<victor1903> wg33k poise cmo faco pra resolver
<wg33k> wg33k, bem, demitindo o programador que fez essa mensagem super clara :-)
<wg33k> wg33k, não tem como adivinhar o que e onde ele está procurando
<wg33k> se vc instalaou pelo APT/Synaptic ele deveria ter instalado todas as dependencias
<wg33k> victor1903, era pra vc ;-)
<wg33k> victor1903, dá uma olhada no site do assault-cube ou googlis
<victor1903> wg33k hum... vou dar uma verificada
<wg33k> victor1903, certo.
<victor1903> wg33k desde jah obrigado
<wg33k> victor1903, tranquilo... mtas vezes vc vai se deparar com esse tipo de coisa... são programadores preguiçosos... hehe colocam mensagens de erro inúteis, só servem pra atrapalhar mais
<wg33k> victor1903, no mais, o restante parece q está tudo okay
<wg33k> victor1903, eu não posso instalar o assault aqui pra te falar pq to rodando do pendrive, pelo casper-rw
<wg33k> não cabe hehe
<victor1903> hum... hehe
<Ricardo__> FELIZ NATAL GENTE!
#ubuntu-br 2010-12-25
<laenida> pqatsi: opa
<pqatsi> uia! unaffiliated!
<pqatsi> laenida: ae
<ptl> avenida?
<pqatsi> UAhUHAUHAUHAUHAuHAuHAuHA
<pqatsi> patola joselito
<ptl> wakka wakka wakka!!!
<ptl> :P
<pqatsi> uHAuHAuhAU
<pqatsi> muppets rules
<laenida> ptl: nossa, isso é japones?
<ptl> laenida: muppet babies, vai dizer que nunca viiiu
<pqatsi> laenida: isso é muppets
<pqatsi> aquele maluco q so fazia piada tosca e levava tomatada :D
<laenida> pqatsi: sei lá o que é isso
 * ptl no IRC, malhando puxador costas no halteres e ouvindo I'm too sexy do Right Said Fred
<laenida> pqatsi: ahhh, sei sim
<pqatsi> a visao do inferno ne ptl
<pqatsi> :D
<ptl> pra mim é paraíso
<laenida> ptl: credo, cara, você malha?
<ptl> machuquei a mão mas consegui levantar o peso
<ptl> e obrigado por me deixar com raiva no pvt :P
<ptl> só falta uma série
<pqatsi> AHuHAuHAuHAuHAuHAuHAuHauHAuHA
<pqatsi> nossa, me lembrei da mina que me achou nojento porque uso perfume
<pqatsi> :p
<ptl> laenida: academiazinha em casa --> http://a.imageshack.us/img72/2720/20100804001.jpg
<laenida> ptl: tipo, eu nem te conheço, mas, toma um rumo nessa vida.. vai estudar.. para de usar Ubuntu e tal
<pqatsi> nego rico é outra coisa
<pqatsi> o.0
<pqatsi> laenida: o cara trampa na IBM
<laenida> achei que era cimento o peso
<laenida> pqatsi: eu tava brincando. é o meu jeito nonsense de brincar e tal
<pqatsi> laenida: quis ir la no republic n?
<pqatsi> laenida: rofl!
<laenida> pqatsi: eu não conheço.
<laenida> ptl: não se ofenda, amg.
<pqatsi> laenida: lá é meio invite only
<ptl> tô ofendido não
<pqatsi> na verdade é so de conhecidos
<pqatsi> :p
<laenida> pqatsi: Ahhhh, SAQUEI!!
<ptl> sou cascudo, se eu fosse me ofender já era pra eu ter morrido quando fiz o "Efeito Patola" (google it!)
<laenida> pqatsi: tipo o weechat-brasil
<ptl> bão, xô ir lá pro trampo
<ptl> bora tirar a nhaca do corpo passando uma água rapidão e aí pegar o baú pro trampo
<laenida> ptl: good trampo
<ptl> fui
<pqatsi> boa sorte patola
<pqatsi> laenida: esse ai n conheco
<laenida> pqatsi: é meio invite only
<pqatsi> laenida: te convidei so pra vc pegar o nome do canal :D
<laenida> pqatsi: :}
<pqatsi> laenida: entra la!
<pqatsi> :D
<laenida> pqatsi: onde amg?
<ebm> eae galera
<ebm> alguem aqui?
<gbs> eu
<ebm> beleza velho .................... gds ............ vc manja de partição e essas coisas?
<pqatsi> Coringao: aeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!
<pqatsi> Coringao: sumido mano!!!!
<gbs> o básico
<gbs> q houve?
<Coringao> pqatsi, leleo.. como se ta amigao. :D
<ebm> eu tirei o windows e instalei só o ubuntu agora .......... na instalação pediu algo de partição e tal, mas não manjo nada, então eu fui clicando eheheh....... beleza, consegui colocar o ubuntu, mas meus 2 outros hd não é reconhecido
<ebm> vc sabe como resolver isso?
<pqatsi> Coringao: cansadinho cara
<peregrinator_six> ebm, tá sumido em man, lembra deu...?!
<ebm> lembro sim velho ....... acho que na primeira vez que entrei no irc eu conversei com vc ehehe
<peregrinator_six> emb primo! \o/
<peregrinator_six> ebm, pvt
<pqatsi> parentes?
<pqatsi> o loco!
<Coringao> pqatsi, gosto muito do seu blog amigao
<Coringao> pqatsi, sempre dou uma acessada pra ver seus posts
<gbs> ebm,  os outros hds estavam no pc?
<pqatsi> Coringao: oooooo, :D
 * pqatsi fica feliz
<Coringao> pqatsi, amigao.. se ja usou o msn-proxy
<Coringao> ?
<Coringao> pqatsi, to querendo implantar num servidor debian que tem numa empresa
<pqatsi> Coringao: mmmm
<pqatsi> mto tempo ja q fiz isso
<Coringao> pqatsi, hmm.. legal, estava testando o openfire pra fazer istona empresa
<Coringao> pqatsi, mas, percebi que com o openfire, nao funciona que tem o windows live
<Coringao> pqatsi, vou testar usano o msn-proxy
<pqatsi> Coringao: cara, vou dar uma descansadinha. Me fala disso amanha :D
<Coringao> *usando
<Coringao> pqatsi, blz amigao.. uma boa noite
<Yutaka> ate
<xGrind> [peregrinator_six]: aows
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, salve ai primo! :)
<xGrind> [peregrinator_six]: usando windows aqui que bosta kk
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, já cumeu ,muitas rabanadas ou muitos pedaços de piru...?! 0o
<xGrind> [peregrinator_six]: nem. dieta rapa ;D
<xGrind> comi só um pedaço de cuz cuz kk
<peregrinator_six> papaie nnoe não gosta de quem menti não em...?! :P
<xGrind> (Ha)(Ha)(Ha)(Ha)(Ha)(Ha)(Ha)(Ha)(Ha)(Ha)(Ha)
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> feliz natal cambada :D
<rickwap> Boom dia e Feliz natal  a todos
<peregrinator_six> Bom dia.
<ptl> falae Leandro
 * ptl encoxa ldfsilva
<ptl> ahueha
<ptl> Feliz Newtal
<ldfsilva> o.O
<ptl> (ironi)
<ldfsilva> e viva o Isaac
<ldfsilva> olha que massa
<ldfsilva> http://www.apache.org/dev/machines.html
<ldfsilva> http://monitoring.apache.org/status/
<ldfsilva> basicamente Solaris, Linux e FreeBSD
 * ldfsilva pensa que ptl dormiu
<ptl> calma
<ptl> tou vendo umas coisas
<ptl> vou abrir
<ptl> :)
<ptl> todas as versões de solaris?
<ldfsilva> todos Solaris 10
<ptl> esse é o nagios?
<ptl> sim, mas o script funciona igual pra todas as versões de solaris? Essa foi a minha pergunta
<ptl> porque é aí que a porca torce o rabo!
<ldfsilva> de qual script voce esta falando ?
<ldfsilva> por falar em script, se esqueceu do git =P ?
<pqatsi> git sucks
<pqatsi> :p
<pqatsi> ptl: aew
<peregrinator_six> toter, boa dia. :)
<ptl> esqueci do git sim
<ptl> pqatsi: falae leleobhz
<ptl> ldfsilva: vou criar o acesso aqui
<Ernandes> bom dia!
<pqatsi> dia
<pqatsi> ptl: dia tenso viu
<pqatsi> o depre do cacete
<ptl> por que o dia foi tenso?
<ldfsilva> ptl: ok
<pqatsi> ptl: adivinha
<ptl> pqatsi: começa com "a"
<pqatsi> sim senhor
<pqatsi> ptl: tem horas que simplesmente me odeio por isso ¬¬
<ptl> pqatsi: pois é
 * pqatsi still loving her, btw
<pqatsi> vou ali na janela do lado
<Ernandes> aff
<pqatsi> eff
<Yutaka> iff
<Yutaka> off
<Ernandes> poff
<pqatsi> pon
<folksilva> Feliz Natal comunidade!
 * pqatsi morde o folksilva 
<Yutaka> ui
<Ernandes> boa sorte!
<FortalByte> bom dia, alguem sabe como vizualido meus dispositivos de rede. uso um notebook que meus dispositovos são proprietários mas coloque um dispositivo USB plung-play mas nao sei como instalar os drives. quem pode me dar essa força. há meu teclado nao ta saindo o interrogação. obrigado
<Ernanddes> lsusb
<kridder> feliz natal - mafia linux !!!
<Ernanddes> tks!
<Ernanddes> cd #php-gtk
<Ernanddes> vixx q doido
<Stylles> e ai galera bonita
<laenida> pqatsi: opa
<pqatsi> laenida: opa!
<pqatsi> bom dia
<laenida> é dia ainda? então vou voltar a dormir. tô morrendo de sono
<laenida> vamos ver se eu recebi algum email de natal...
<laenida> droga, só tem coisa da campus party :((
<pqatsi> hahahhaha
<pqatsi> eu recebi um spam da norton hoje ¬¬
<pqatsi> isso pq uso Linux hein
<laenida> credo
<pqatsi> neh
<Ernanddes> viva
<FortalByte> alguem sabe o email do slipttees
<EErnandes> hj tá..
<xGrind> salve \o
<EErnandes> humm
<MrBoss> No Natal todos se lembram do PAPAI NOEL e esquecem dos veadinhos que puxam o trenó, porem eu não esqueci de VOCÊ, então....UM FELIZ NATAL
<pqatsi> MrBoss: tinha canal melhor pra vc soltar uma dessa nao?
<MrBoss> pqatsi nao,
<pqatsi> ¬¬
<EErnandes> huu
<maraujo_3> #FelizNatal
<EErnandes> puff
<Yutaka> voltei :)
<gbs> \o
<EErnandes> e?
<EErnandes> q passa
<brennda> oiii
<EErnandes> oi
<EErnandes> hi
<EErnandes> yatshu
<deusr> alguém aqui tah usando o kernel 2.6.36?
<EErnandes> eu nao
<ptl> E o kernel 2.6.39?
<EErnandes> meu
<EErnandes> vc ta la na frentee
<gbs> já tem saiu o .38 ?
<EErnandes> concordo
<wg33k> alguém usando thor?
<EErnandes> mas vc tem necessidade de usar este?
<wg33k> err: Tor
<ptl> gbs: o 2.6.39 ainda não saiu, por isso perguntei se tinha alguém usando ele, era pra pegar ocasionais viajantes do tempo que estivessem no canal!
<ptl> wg33k: eu não
<gbs> ah, boa
<wg33k> ptl, sem problemas. só queria perguntar umas coisas antes de usar. estou temendo ter muito lag
<ptl> wg33k: isso é inevitável...
<wg33k> ptl, o lag é inevitável, mto lag é evitável hehe
<wg33k> ptl, crypt e mais hops
<ptl> pois é :-/
<EErnandes> raios
<Pitaguaras> se alguém aí souber configurar touchpad + vaio + ubuntu 10.10 64bits me ajudem =D
<rickwap> boa noite a todos
<EErnandes> boa
<samuel_mesq> Boa Tarde aki no Brasil ...
<Scizor> olá pessoal
<Scizor> alguém aqui que ne
<Scizor> *que me possa dar uma ajuda?
<barna> Scizor, manda a duvida! se alguem souber lhe responderá!
<Scizor> eu quero trocar aquele icon do windows: http://img.myph.us/QQl.png
<Scizor> se possível queria fazer reset aos temas todos, meter tudo como de origem. estou a ter dificuldade a instalar temas, eles não ficam lá muito iguais...
<Scizor> e não queria estar a instalar de novo o Ubuntu só por causa dos temas...
<barna> Scizor, de onde vc é?
<Scizor> Portugal... estou no canal português, mas ninguém diz nada..
<peregrinator_six> deve ser pt...
<barna> hummmm! deu para perceber o sutaque! hehehehe
<barna> Scizor, vc esta usando o gnome?
<Scizor> sim, Ubuntu 10.10 Maveric
<barna> Scizor, em Sistema>Preferencia>Aparência vc não esta conseguindo colocar o tema original do ubuntu?
<Scizor> sim eu consigo. só que o icon não muda. e também a barra de tarefas, das janelinhas, que normalmente ficaria em cima, o menu vocês sabem, continua em baixo, estilo Windows, como eu mostrei na screen
<rickwap> Scizor: olha ai http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,15633.0.html
<rickwap> segue os passos com atencao
<samuel_mesq> rickwap:  boa champz kkk
<Scizor> vou ver rickwap, obrigado
<rickwap> samuel_mesq: ^^
<samuel_mesq> isso pode resolver o problema dele
<samuel_mesq> mas ele quer voltar ao normal
<rickwap> isso era nosso problema ontem samuel_mesq
<rickwap> e so ele desmarcar o menu icon bar
<samuel_mesq> é mesmo
<samuel_mesq> faz todo o sentido
<rickwap> Scizor: as ordens
<Scizor> pessoal o icon tem de ter determinada resolução? se sim, qual?
<barna> Scizor, aki os meus estão com 48x48 ou 128x128!
<rickwap> Scizor: quer trocar de imagem?
<Scizor> sim rick.
<Scizor> vou fazer resize ao botão então e pôr tudo pronto.
<rickwap> ok, mais presta bem atencao no tutorial para nao ficar perdido e nem fazer coisa errada Scizor
<peregrinator_six> toter, :)
<rickwap> Scizor: es de portugal que parte +ou-
<Scizor> sou do Porto rickwap
<toter> olá a todos
<rickwap> Eu tb sou do porto, mais nao estou a viver ai agora
<rickwap> Scizor: Porto - Valongo
<Scizor> o mundo é pequeno, sou de Gondomar
<rickwap> tem msn Scizor?
<rickwap> bom sempre ter um conteraneo amigo:D
<rickwap> vc me fez sentir saudades de casa
<rickwap> abril to ai
<Scizor> tenho sim rick, é este: d4v3@hushmail.me
<Scizor> (não gosto de Hotmal :P)
<rickwap> ^^ nesse caso add-t ou nao?:D
<Scizor> sim podes adicionar na boa.
<Scizor> até me dá jeito ter aqui alguém que perceba de Ubuntu, mudei-me do Windows há uns dias
<peregrinator_six> toter, entra lá no #linux4fun primo...
<rickwap> pronto
<EErnandes> bah
<maraja1> Ola, eu instalei um aplicativo via dpkg -i --force-architeture. Quero desinstala-lo mas nao o encontro no synaptic.
<maraja1> Como possa fazer?
<barna> maraja1, kra eu num tenho nem ideia, mas imagino q com esse manual de comandos vc consiga fazer!
<barna> http://tales.linuxhard.org/blog/livro-manual-de-sobrevivencia/
<Ernandes> ta ferrado
<maraja1> Cara
<maraja1> consegui!
<maraja1> hehehe
<maraja1> valeu
<maraja1> dpkg -r
<barna> o manual ajudou?
<maraja1> sim, foi la que vi esse comando
<barna> massa! eu adoro esse manual!
<maraja1> eu nem sabia que existia.
<maraja1> bom que ta em pt tambem
<barna> sim! ajude a divulga-lo!
<barna> o criador dessa manual ta sempre aki no canal!
<Yutaka> qual sao os pacotes responsavel pelo gtk no ubuntu alguem sabe?
<pqatsi> putz
<pqatsi> uma penca?
<Ernandes> gtk
<Yutaka> pois é
<Yutaka> vc sabe
<Yutaka> quais sao?
<peregrinator_six> usando o Synaptic não se chega a está informação não...?!
<Ernandes> gtk cairo glib
<Yutaka> claro que nao
<Yutaka> ...
<Yutaka> sem noção
<Yutaka> aff
<Yutaka> deixa para la
<Yutaka> vou instalar o pacote inteiro
<Yutaka> esquece
<Yutaka> ...
<peregrinator_six> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/UbuntuBR/Bibliotecas-GTK+-e-GLIBC-...
<Ernandes> hehe
<Yutaka> gtk2-engines
<Yutaka> compensa remover pacote por pacote
<Ernandes> cabou?
<Yutaka> nao
<Ernandes> ixx
<Yutaka> se nao der, vai ficar com dois mesmo
<Yutaka> srrsrs
<Ernandes> se um é pouco... dois é bom..
<Yutaka> srrssr
<Yutaka> kde e gnome
<Yutaka> srsrsr
<Yutaka> removendo 270mb
<Yutaka> :P
<Yutaka> libgtk
<Yutaka> sempre esteve mas nao funcionava
<Yutaka> so passou a funcionar depois q instalei o pacote do ubuntu-desktop
<Ernanddes> ó
<Yutaka> vai na mao mesmo :P
<Ernanddes> coisa de macho
<toter> vc. está querendo remover só para economizar 270 mb?
<toter> mega bytes?
<Yutaka> claro q nao
<Yutaka> pq nao vou usar
<Yutaka> so me importa as parte do gtk do gnome
<toter> melhor esquecer do que corromper a instalação... se vc. forçar a desinstalação de alguns pacotes, vai danificar o que ainda está prestando
<Yutaka> mas agora esta dando certo
<Yutaka> toter, mas nao esta prestando
<Yutaka> abriu gtk trava
<Yutaka> srsrsr
<Yutaka> agora
<toter> ótimo... instala tudo de novo
<Yutaka> esta funcionando
<Yutaka> pq instalei os pacotes inteiros do gnome
<pqatsi> Yutaka: o que que quebrou ai?
<Yutaka> pqatsi, gtk :S
<pqatsi> [25/12-20:47:58] < toter> melhor esquecer do que corromper a instalação... se vc. forçar a desinstalação de alguns pacotes, vai danificar o que ainda está prestando
<pqatsi> ta forcando o que q mal pergunte?
<toter> instala tudo de novo... tudo fica zero em menos de 20 minutos
<Yutaka> ...
<pqatsi> toter: linux n precisa disso
<Yutaka> 20 minutos o sistema
<pqatsi> só windows :D
<Yutaka> 3horas update
<Yutaka> :S
<pqatsi> Yutaka: verdade
<Yutaka> :P
<pqatsi> mas oque ta zoando que ta pedindo pra remover tudo isso
<toter> melhor do que 3 horas de tentar sem sucesso em arrumar o problema
<pqatsi> manda pro paste a saida do APT
<pqatsi> toter: 3h pra resolver problema de apt so tem 2 hipoteses
<pqatsi> ou e zica MUITO grande do apt - o que nao acontece com os repos padrao
<pqatsi> ou e navalhada
<toter> o linux precisa disso... quantas vezes vc. já reinstalou o linux até hoje?
<pqatsi> de resto, em geral e rapido
<Yutaka> pqatsi, acredito que seja por causa do senhor gkt2-engines-qtcurve
<pqatsi> toter: nenhuma
<pqatsi> eu formato linux porque enjoo deles, ai troco de distro, etc..
<toter> pqatsi: an han
<toter> um hum
<toter> sei... nenhuma
<pqatsi> mentira, teve uma vez que apelei com o gentoo hardened
<Yutaka> formatei para o 10.10
<Yutaka> :P
<pqatsi> nao ficou legal
<pqatsi> eu ja tinha compilado o gentoo todo do jeito que queria
<Yutaka> nnn
<pqatsi> mas navalhei o gcc, ai o trampo de recompilar tudo n ia valer a pena
<toter> pqatsi: esse é o problema... o linux não passa de um passatempo.. ah, enjoei da distro, vou reinstalar...
<pqatsi> toter: eh serio, reinstalacao pra mim n e opcao
<pqatsi> ue
<pqatsi> no meu desktop, porque nao?
<toter> se vc. não está usando o linux para nada importante, o que eu tenho certeza...
<toter> quem se importa
<pqatsi> eu fiz isso umas 7 vezes desde que comecei com linux, qual o problema de eu mudar
<toter> reinstala tudo
<Yutaka> pronto removi os monte de coisas do gnome nada de travar, vou resetar
<Yutaka> ate logo
<pqatsi> toter: bom, eu sou sysadmin linux
<toter> é apenas um teste... o linux nunca passou de um teste
<pqatsi> tem 5 anos q trampo com isso
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> toter: se vc n quer acreditar ou quer ironizar, ai n e comigo
<pqatsi> :D
<toter> vou fazer o seguinte...
<toter> daqui 3 horas eu volto aqui
<toter> para ver se o problema foi resolvido
<toter> eu acho que seria melhor reinstalar tudo
<Ricardo__> yutaka usando gnome?
<Ricardo__> é raro essa
<Ricardo__> ehehe
<Ricardo__> uma adepta do kde incondicional
<Yutaka> funcionou
<Yutaka> nao travou ainda
<Yutaka> :P
<Yutaka> Ricardo__, jamais
<Ricardo__> eahaehea
<Yutaka> apenas preciso das coisinhas dele para rodar os aplicativos normalmente
<Yutaka> gnome é copia do mac
<Yutaka> :S
<peregrinator_six> ...
<toter> e o kde não é cópia do windows?
<Yutaka> o windows é uma copia do kde
<peregrinator_six> ...²
<Ernanddes> eu vou copiar tambemm
<Yutaka> o kde 4.5.4 é uma copia do dispositivo de som do windows 7
<toter> o kde foi lançado em 1996 :P
<Yutaka> sim
<Yutaka> mas
<toter> quem é original então?
<Yutaka> o kde 4.5.4 tem
<Yutaka> o gerenciamente igual ao do windows 7
<Yutaka> na versao anterior nao tinha
<Yutaka> e no windows 7 ja tinha
<Yutaka> do som
<Ricardo__> ate sair o xp todos windows tinham a mesma cara de win 95
<Ricardo__> eahahae
<Yutaka> ^^
<Yutaka> toter, ja instalou o 4.5.4
<toter> eu uso gnome
<toter> kde... pfff...
<Yutaka> olha o controlador de som
<peregrinator_six> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73ZAv25WcAY :P
<Yutaka> é igual
<Yutaka> para nao dizer copia
<toter> só por causa de um controlador de som... o windows é cópia do kde?
<Yutaka> ate a posibilidade de parar o som de determinado dispositivo
<Yutaka> possibilidade
<Yutaka> mas
<Yutaka> isso nao importa muito
<Yutaka> ja sei como deixar isso funcionando, mas
<Yutaka> agora quero uma forma 'normal' nada de ganbiarras
<toter> claro que não importa... eu só gosto de discutir com vc. :)
<Yutaka> :)
<Yutaka> toter, srrsrsrsr
<Yutaka> :P
<Yutaka> idem
<peregrinator_six> toter, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73ZAv25WcAY olha ai patriota... :D
<Ricardo__> o visual do 7 ate é bonitinho
<Ricardo__> o prob é o resto
<Ricardo__> ehehe
<Yutaka> toter, acredito q se eu remover o pacote inteiro novamente, o sistema nao vai travar quando eu abrir aplicativos gtk
<Yutaka> Ricardo__, sim sim
<Yutaka> mas
<Yutaka> o windows 7 precisa nascer 10 000 anos para 'parecer completamente com o kde'
<Ricardo__> se o gnome shell fazer mta asneira vou pensar em ir pra kde
<Ricardo__> no prox lts
<Yutaka> ^^
<Ricardo__> akele unity
<Ricardo__> ja nao curti
<Ricardo__> akilo vo dispensr no prox
<Yutaka> mmm
<Ricardo__> eheah
<toter> Yutaka: remove o pacote inteiro e passe o resto do dia hoje reinstalando o sistema
<Ricardo__> a graca do gnome é ser tosco.. e leve simplicidade
<Ricardo__> e nao cheio da putice
<Yutaka> toter, :P
<Yutaka> toter, tenho o cache salvo :P
<Yutaka> rssrsr
<Giverny> go openbox
<wg33k> poutz
<toter> são apenas 270 mb.... vc. tem um hd de quantos gigas?
<Yutaka> remover nao der, volto o cache e instala tudo rapidao
<Yutaka> :D
<Yutaka> :)
<Yutaka> da para deixar sim
<Yutaka> mas
<Yutaka> o sistema fica travando
<Yutaka> se deixar os pacotes inteiros
<Yutaka> do gnome
<Yutaka> sempre foi assim
<Yutaka> :S
<Giverny> redpill ce ainda é vivo filho
<Giverny> :>
<redpill> Giverny: ?
<Yutaka> fechando o xchat, ele tambem vai ser tirando :D
<Giverny> tempão que não entrava aqui
<Giverny> mas você é das antigas
<Yutaka> :)
<Yutaka> outra solução
<Yutaka> muito mais simples
<Yutaka> ...
<Yutaka> afff
<Yutaka> menu>configuração do sistema> aparencia dos aplicativos >aparencia GTK+ > 'Clearlooks'
<redpill> Giverny: pois é.. namoro + trampo + um monte de coisa pra resolver nofinal do ano == sem tempo
<redpill> tem 2 semanas que eu fiquei de fazer o que eu to fazendo hoje porque eu to sozinho (sem namorada) na casa dos meus pais.. se não.. ia adiar mais ainda
<Yutaka> nossa usando esse clearlooks os aplicativos rodam semelhantes como se estivesse no gnome o qtcurve ele demora um tempo para iniciar mas o clearlooks nao :D d+
<pqatsi> :D
<Giverny> redpill: tu fez quase um if
<pqatsi> LOL
<redpill> Giverny: hduASHDUSHAUDHSAd mas é praticamente um if
<Giverny> lembrei até de cofee script
<Giverny> ;/
<pqatsi> Giverny: coffee script?
<Giverny> é uma lib js
<pqatsi> ah
<Giverny> que aproxima muito da linguagem humana
<pqatsi> gostei do nome
<Giverny> http://jashkenas.github.com/coffee-script/
<Giverny> quem me mostrou esse project foi o próprio brendan eich
<Giverny> o que inventou o js
<redpill> Giverny: hehe.. eu n sei porque quando eu mando ele instalar os submodules ele pega um checkout antigo :/
<Giverny> não é a versão que tá no repositório que é antiga?
<redpill> Giverny: nada.. é mais nova =p
<redpill> Giverny: ele faz checkout da versão do fork, daí depois eu dei um push e ele pega ainda a versão antiga :/
<Giverny> xii alguma alzira :<
<redpill> como resolve? dHASUDSAHUHDSAHDA
<Giverny> baixa ele na mão grande
<redpill> Giverny: hUDSHDUHDHAuh eu que fiz ele, não preciso nem baixar, é que eu queria instalar direto bonitinho :D
<Giverny> faz um script pra automatizar
<redpill> Giverny: já tem
<redpill> https://github.com/redpill/vimfiles
<redpill> ele faz o bundle inteiro direito
<redpill> e o snipmate
<redpill> aponta pra versão antiga
<redpill> dhUASDHDUSADdASHUDSAHDUAu eu n consigo digitar tudo na mesma linha.. onde será que altera a versão pro commit mais novo? o.O
<PeDor> boa noite
<EduardeCalibal> Será que alguém aqui já tem experiência em fazer com Rose Garden rodar reproduzindo som ao invés de mandando a saída para a porta mid?  Acho que estou com problemas com o Jack server, algo assim.  Mas não tenho certeza quanto a isso.
<PeDor> estou querendo ajudar no desenvolvimento do ubuntu reportanto bugs (nada para fazer sabado a noite...), mas tenho um problema... como eu sei o que é um bug? hehehehe
<pqatsi> EduardeCalibal: Talvez saindo via timidity?
<pqatsi> e o unico sintetizador midi por sw que conheco pra linux
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que tentei instalar isso, só não prestou.
<EduardeCalibal> Tem mais uns 3, instalei aqui, inclusive adições para o rose.  Nada.
<EduardeCalibal> Chamados sintetizadores por software.
<Giverny> PeDor:  você só pode ajudar se souber o que é um bug
<PeDor> Giverny, sim... esse é o problema...
<EduardeCalibal> PeDor, pode buscar em listas ou salas de usuários.
<EduardeCalibal> Verificar se não é nada já conhecido e também lendo a documentação.
<Giverny> redpill:  talvez ajude http://b.lesseverything.com/2008/3/25/got-git-howto-git-and-github
<EduardeCalibal> Se depois disso ainda não tiver informações, pode ser um bug.
<PeDor> EduardeCalibal, como assim?
<redpill> Giverny: não fui eu quem fiz o script automático pra pegar a versão, é tudo fork
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, quando muita gente usa algo geralmente os bugs se tornam conhecidos.  Basta perguntar para quem usa e vai achar informações.
<EduardeCalibal> Nas páginas sobre os projetos costumam ter informações sobre bugs e como mandar notificação sobre novos bugs.
<redpill> Giverny: hdasudhASDUSAh como funciona o git eu sei e eu direcionei o script pra pegar do meu fork. só que .. não sei onde setar a versão
<redpill> https://github.com/redpill/vimfiles/tree/master/bundle se tu olhar ali em baixo....
<redpill> tem o snipmate direcionado pro meu fork, mas na versão do commit de quando eu fiz o fork e não no que eu commitei por cima
<joao_> olá pessoal sou novo em linux, estou usando ubuntu 10.10 alguem sabe me dizer onde consigo um material legal pra aprender mais?
<PeDor> EduardeCalibal, não é tao simples quanto pensei...
<EduardeCalibal> Atualmente faço relatos regulares sobre bugs do SWCombine que utiliza o mantis (http://www.mantisbt.org/) como meio de organização.
<EduardeCalibal> Achou algo especifico?
<EduardeCalibal> Digo, algo que possa ser um bug?
<Giverny> joao_:  na wiki do ubuntu
<PeDor> EduardeCalibal, não... vou começar a testar agora
<joao_> Giverny sabe me dizer o endereço de cabeça?
<Giverny> joao_:  http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/
<EduardeCalibal> Bom PeDor, pode ajudar usando alguns betas.
<EduardeCalibal> Como o firefox 4, por exemplo.
<joao_> Valew vo da uma olhada
<PeDor> hmm
<EduardeCalibal> PeDor, tem também o libreoffice que tem versões beta no momento.
<Giverny> redpill:  foda cabei de olhar a page de linguagens mais usadas e tava o js lá em first
<Giverny> redpill:  https://github.com/languages
<redpill> ADSHUDHUADHDA.. é a comunidade
<PeDor> EduardeCalibal, eu ia testar o natty pelo usb, mas como eu testo o ff ou o libre?
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho dúvidas quanto as fontes que usaram...
<EduardeCalibal> Basta instalar e usar, se tiver problemas pode relatar.
<redpill> Giverny: eu só queria conseguir resolver o problema
<redpill> Giverny: todos os arquvios apontam pras hreads
<redpill> heads*
<Giverny> redpill: não sei não manjo muito de github
<Giverny> só sei o básico
<redpill> Giverny: é que isso daqui tá amarrado, tipo são links....
<Giverny> raramente ponho projeto lá
<EduardeCalibal> Serviço chamando...  AFK.
<Giverny> redpill: quero trabalhar com api do google
<Giverny> redpill: maioria era python agora eles tão querendo liberar java
<redpill> Giverny: é tipo gtk ;) se vc fala de android
<Giverny> porra o androida ta muito foda
<Giverny> *android
<redpill> Giverny: é bem divertido ... os eventos são bem descritinhos e tal
<Giverny> redpill:  http://www.youtube.com/user/androiddevelopers?blend=2&ob=4
<pqatsi> giteiros! Mata mata mata!
<pqatsi> :P
<PeDor> EduardeCalibal, cara, vou la testar e ja volto
<Giverny> canal dos devels do android
<Giverny> os apis de voz tão cada vez melhores
<Giverny> no android
<pqatsi> Giverny: o que eles tao usando pra tts?
<pqatsi> espeak?
 * pqatsi imagina que nao caiba e nem tenham portado o festival tts pra ele
<Giverny> cara
<Giverny> solução própria deles
<pqatsi> Giverny: nao e bem propria nao
<pqatsi> eu lembro que foi algo que o google comprou e liberou sobre licenca apache
<pqatsi> so n lembro o nome
 * pqatsi makes speech academic research
<Giverny> tem em torno de uns 100.000 desenvolvedores
<Giverny> envolvidos no projeto
<Giverny> do androide
 * Giverny sempre erra o nome
<Giverny> http://code.google.com/apis/ajax/playground/
<redpill> Giverny: huDUASHDUHDUASh e eu não consigo resolver esse treco do vi
<redpill> dhAUDHADAUSDHUASHDSa
#ubuntu-br 2010-12-26
<Giverny> redpill: isso que dá usar vim como ide
<redpill> Giverny: eu resolvo pra mim, mas não pro projeto :D
<Giverny> resolve e divulga
<Giverny> open source solutions :>
<Giverny> pqatsi: http://bit.ly/115CV1
<Giverny> sobre o tts no android
<pqatsi> vejamos
<pqatsi> ah, isso e a API
<pqatsi> eu queria saber o que ta alimentando o TTS dele
<Giverny> já vi o cara falando russo e ele respondendo :)
<pqatsi> Giverny: e porque eu to comecando a trabalhar com ciencias da fala
<pqatsi> ai me interessa saber
<Giverny> você faz SI ?
<Giverny> pqatsi: sei que é basicamente java
<pqatsi> Giverny: defina SI
<pqatsi> Giverny: nao nao, tem um motor de tts por baixo dele
<Giverny> sistema da informação?
<pqatsi> eu esqueci o nome, xo perguntar pro thotypous de novo
<pqatsi> ele lembra
<pqatsi> Giverny: fisica computacional
<Giverny> ah de são carlos
<pqatsi> sistemas de informacao nao tem moral pra trabalhar com ciencias da fala nao :P
<Giverny> ?
<pqatsi> sim! :D
<pqatsi> http://speechlab.ifsc.usp.br
<Giverny> pessoal ai manja muito
<pqatsi> entao, ano q vem comeco minnha IC com o guido
<Giverny> pqatsi: física computacional vai mais além do que fazer simples softwares né?
<pqatsi> sim!
<pqatsi> http://dipteralab.ifsc.usp.br
<pqatsi> por exemplo
<Giverny> tá certo o endereço?
<pqatsi> perae
<pqatsi> maldito www
<pqatsi> http://www.dipteralab.ifsc.usp.br/
<Giverny> deve só ter louco ai
<Giverny> ehehe
<pqatsi> Giverny: e porque voce nao viu o thotypous imitando o peixe eletrico
<pqatsi> foi A cena do ano :D
<pqatsi> Giverny: isso ele apresentando a previa da apresentacao de mestrado dele - nota mental :D
<Giverny> ele é o cão né?
<pqatsi> hahah
<pqatsi> mto competente
<Giverny> já vi várias coisas dele mesclando ruby com c
<Giverny> c com ruby
<pqatsi> ue, o thotypous programa em ruby
<pqatsi> essa é novidade
<Giverny> se ele programa?
<Giverny> ehehe
<pqatsi> deixa eu ir ali esculachar ele no outro canal
<Giverny> quem programa em c
<pqatsi> o loco, falar em ruby em ambiente academico é um crime
<Giverny> programa em qualquer coisa
<pqatsi> considerando que o maluco programa em haskel e bluespec
<pqatsi> C e um problema mto pequeno
<Giverny> ele mexe com lua também
<laenida> pqatsi: Opa.
<pqatsi> sim
<pqatsi> laenida: aeeeee
<pqatsi> laenida: joinha?
<laenida> pqatsi: Aham.
<Giverny> caralho bluespec
<Giverny> o que leva uma pessoa a mexer com bluespec
<Giverny> ehehe
<pqatsi> Giverny: ele deu aula disso e de assembly pro pessoal da arquitetura II
<pqatsi> Giverny: FPGAs?
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> ja ja to nisso tb
<Giverny> aff isso é hardware language
<pqatsi> siiiiiiiiiiiiiiim!
<pqatsi> laenida: se arresorveu ai com os pepinos?
<Giverny> assembly é facinho
<laenida> pqatsi: Opa.
<Giverny> até hoje lembro de algumas instrunções
<pqatsi> parece simpatico, mas agora tenho que treinar pra maratona da acm :d
<Giverny> acm?
<laenida> pqatsi: tá usando a carinha de desespero também, né? D:
<pqatsi> http://maratona.ime.usp.br/
<pqatsi> laenida: :D
<pqatsi> isso e uma cara feliz :D
<Giverny> boa sorte eheh
<pqatsi> precisaremos
<pqatsi> ano passado foi uma vergonha pro ifsc
<pqatsi> mas foi o primeiro ano dessa equipe nova
<pqatsi> ai ja viu
<Giverny> põe o thotypous que ces ganham
<Giverny> :>
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> Giverny: ele era nosso coach
<Giverny> pqatsi: olha isso
<Giverny> Esses dias estou trabalhando em uma biblioteca cross-platform de captura de vídeo em C++
<Giverny> http://www.phpavancado.net/node/335
<Giverny> ele falando ae
<Giverny> esse dodói da cabeça
<Giverny> pqatsi: sintetizando notas músicais em C http://www.phpavancado.net/node/282
<pqatsi> lemesee
<pqatsi> Giverny: interessante num certo ponto
<Giverny> pqatsi: o cara não é certo da cabeça
<Giverny> ehehe
<wg33k> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<wg33k> !oi
<ubottu-br> Oi!
<wg33k> !help
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'help' not found
<wg33k> !pegar_osso
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'pegar_osso' not found
<wg33k> !deit
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'deit' not found
<wg33k> !deita
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'deita' not found
<wg33k> !rola
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'rola' not found
<wg33k> !finge_de_morto
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'finge_de_morto' not found
<wg33k> :-/
<xGrind> canal ta parado
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, bom dia.
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; aows \o
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, cai pra cá man... #linux4fun
<afsddt> por favor alguem sabe como deixar thunderbird em português.
<afsddt> instalei pela central de programas do Ubuntu
<FernandoBasso> Bom dia!
<rickwap> bom dia FernandoBasso
<FernandoBasso> Acordado!?
<FernandoBasso> Achei que era só eu...
<rickwap> rsrsr aqui sao 10:43
<FernandoBasso> Onde?
<rickwap> mocambique
<FernandoBasso> Ah. Okay.
<rickwap> e tu acordado
<FernandoBasso> 06:46 aqui.
<rickwap> cedo, hj e domingo pq n descansa um pouco mais
<FernandoBasso> Fui dormir cedo ontem, e quero aproveitar pra estudar hoje.
<rickwap> certo
<rickwap> bom vou sair, quero fazer umas instalacoes no pc e vou ter que desligar ele
<FernandoBasso> rickwap: Certo. Bom dia.
<FernandoBasso> Até mais.
<rickwap> e tirar tudo do lugar affs
<rickwap> bom dia FernandoBassoate logo
<bllb> back
<ruffles> alguém do time de tradução está aí?
<mateusjmf> Bom dia a todos!
<mtllc22> bom dia
<ptl> bum bum bum paticumbum trugurundum
<peregrinator_six> Bom dia!
<pqatsi> ptl: empolgada
<ptl> b'dia
<ptl> falae pqatsi :)
<ptl> sempre!!!!
<ptl> sou pintosa, meu bem!!!
<ptl> huehuahu
<adorilson_> bom dia
<ptl> bom dia!
<pqatsi> uuuuiiii purpurina :p
<adorilson_> alguem sabe me dizer se as instrucoes em http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<adorilson_> para criar um USB stick usando Mac. se o USB vai servir para dar boot em PC ou só em Mac?
<ptl> um mac hoje em dia usa a arquitetura intel também, não?
<ptl> deve funcionar no Mac e PC
<adorilson_> ptl: é. entao deve ter sido outra bronca :-/
<adorilson_> ptl: e vc sabe como posso testar se o pendrive está ok ?
<pqatsi> adorilson_: dando boot?
<adorilson_> pqatsi: pois é, isso eu já fiz.
<ptl> adorilson_: e funcionou ou não?
<adorilson_> ptl: nao funcionou
<pqatsi> ja testou o unetbootin?
<adorilson_> pqatsi: o q seria isso ?
<adorilson_> pqatsi: vi aqui. deixa eu ver se rola usando uma VM
<pqatsi> o.0
<ptl> pqatsi: hoje aconteceu o fatídico 'zoar o sudoers da máquina' (3 máquinas) no trampo com um sed equivocado, feito por um colega que tá iniciando em scripting :P
<ptl> sendo que a gente não tinha a senha de root
<ptl> huhuhuuuuuuuu
<pqatsi> orra
<pqatsi> como deixam os estagiarios com a senha de root????
<ptl> foi divertido, a adrenalina a toda e a gente não podia rebootar a máquina :)
<pqatsi> BM ta caindo o nivel!
<ptl> ehuahehua
<pqatsi> lesado
<ptl> não tinha a senha de root não
<pqatsi> hahahahahhahaha
<ptl> tinha acesso sudo
<pqatsi> sudo -i
<pqatsi> e aideusodade
<pqatsi> :D
<ptl> e tipo, foi meio culpa minha, eu passei o comando mastigado e falei só uma vez que ele deveria testar localmente antes, sem ênfase
<pqatsi> eu sempre deixo um terminal aberto assim quando vou mexer com sudoers
<pqatsi> ptl: ^
<ptl> sim, pois é
<ptl> eunão falei as precauções básicas, uma seria essa
<ptl> ehua
<ptl> ele já foi querendo ir logo pra etapa final...
<ptl> como isso pode dar muita merda, eu geralmente faço um monte de coisas antes
<pqatsi> tipico de estagiario
<ptl> já deixo um terminal aberto com root, às vezes até pela console
<ptl> antes de rodar nas 100 máquinas o script, rodo um script pra verificar se tá tudo igual
<ptl> depois rodo um simulacro, depois algo pra testar o simulacro
<ptl> funcionou? aí sim rodo o script pra todas
<pqatsi> ptl: o chato dessas replicacoes e que se o sujeito tiver mexido numa maquina sem vc saber, ja elvis
<ptl> geralmente o script de informação, de verificação, de simulacro e o efetivo são bem parecidos
<pqatsi> ptl: http://vidadesuporte.com.br/
<ptl> ahuehhuahue
<ptl> paródia do vidademerda?
<barna_> galera help eu? to precisando excluir um diretorio mas ele ta falando "rmdir: falhou em remover `.gvfs/': Dispositivo ou recurso está ocupado"! como eu faço pra apagar ele?
<pqatsi> sei la
<pqatsi> mas e hilario
<pqatsi> nao apaga
<pqatsi> roda mount e vc ve pq
<ptl> ah, são quadrinhos
<ptl> pensei que fossem relatos breves de episódios do suporte
<pqatsi> mas sao
<pqatsi> ptl: so que em quadrinhos
<pqatsi> boa parte é veridico
<pqatsi> :D
<adorilson_> barna_: qual diretorio vc qr excluir? e qual o comando executado?
<pqatsi> [26/12-11:54:10] < barna_> galera help eu? to precisando excluir um diretorio mas ele ta falando "rmdir: falhou em remover `.gvfs/': Dispositivo ou recurso está  ocupado"! como eu faço pra apagar ele?
<pqatsi> ele acabou de falar
<pqatsi> basta ler
<pqatsi> e se vcs verem um pouco, o gvfs tem um ponto de montagem do gnome
<ptl> barna_: dá um lsof .gvfs ou fuser -cu .gvfs
<pqatsi> ┌─[leleobhz@ana.leleobhz.org]
<pqatsi> └─[~]> mount | grep gvfs
<pqatsi> gvfs-fuse-daemon on /home/leleobhz/.gvfs type fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=leleobhz)
<ptl> sim, é o gnome virtual filesystem
<pqatsi> ptl: patooolaaaa
<pqatsi> tem que desmontar antes de apagar
<pqatsi> :D
<ptl> eu mandei só um fuser
<ptl> pra ele ver o processo que tá usando
<ptl> não um fuser com o "-k"
<barna_> eu to tentando usar o UCK! mas quando eu mando fechar a iso do ubuntu modificado ele da pau na hora d pagar esse diretorio! e trava tudo!
<pqatsi> uck?
<pqatsi> ele ta pagando como
<pqatsi> cartao de credito?
<barna_> Ubuntu Constumization Kit
<pqatsi> mas ele so monta isso na sua sessao
<pqatsi> nao deveria montar esse diretorio
<pqatsi> na customizacao
<barna_> ele monta o livecd como se vc tivesse bootado com ele!
<barna_> dai vc pode mexer nos pacotes instalados e configuração etc.. , dai ele re-faz a iso do livecd com as modificações q vc fez!
<pqatsi> nao e bem isso nao
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> se vc ver os internals, nao passa de um chroot
<pqatsi> voce nao abre sessão
<pqatsi> btw, porque nao usar o remastersys?
<barna_> talvez não, mas foi isso q eu entendi! não sou fera q nem vc!
<barna_> o remastersys faz isso tb? um livecd modificado?
<geowany> pessoal!
<geowany> Alguém sabe me dizer porque o /dev/dsp sumiu no ubuntu 10.10?
<ptl> porque a compatibilidade OSS do ALSA deve estar desativada
<pqatsi> s/deve estar/esta/g
<ptl> o /dev/dsp era usado pelo OSS mas não o é pelo ALSA (sistema de som oficial do Linux já há alguns anos)
<pqatsi> alsa sucks btw
<pqatsi> ptl: http://vidadesuporte.com.br/category/suporte-a-serie/gerson-suporte-a-serie/page/3/
<ptl> pqatsi: faltou falar que pulseaudio sucks
<pqatsi> pulseaudio e zoneado
 * ptl quer ouvir diretamente dos dedos de pqatsi
<pqatsi> mas e mais bem feito que o alsa
<pqatsi> lembrando que pulse e alsa sao coisas DIFERENTES
<pqatsi> anyways
<pqatsi> os 2 sao obsoletos perto do oss4
<ptl> é, mas pulseaudio pega carona em alsa
<pqatsi> o oss4 implementa tudo que os 2 implementam
<pqatsi> ptl: o pulse pega carona no que quiser
<ptl> o OSS4 é OSS (Open Source Software)? Se não for, não quero nem saber :P
<pqatsi> ele é um sound server
<ptl> eu sei
<pqatsi> ptl: GPLv2/CDDL (pro Solaris)
<pqatsi> ptl: todo mundo trolla o oss
<pqatsi> porque o oss do kernel é uma bosta
<pqatsi> o oss4 da opensound é mto bom
<pqatsi> ptl: http://vidadesuporte.com.br/suporte-a-serie/vai-ali-perguntar-pro-gerson/ <--- eu quero sair da graduacao sendo conhecido assim :D
<ptl> leleobhz, deixe de ter essas pretensões de BOFH, menino
<ptl> se bem que não é BOFH, é BDFH (Bastard Developer From Hell)
<pqatsi> ptl: BOFH eu ja sou :D
<pqatsi> ptl: http://vidadesuporte.com.br/suporte-a-serie/gersinha/
<ptl> dá uma briga boa
<ptl> pqatsi: já viu o conto em que o BOFH encontra o BUFH (Bastard User From Hell)?
<pqatsi> nossa, nao!
<pqatsi> quero ver essa! manda o link
<pqatsi> peleja de zagaia afiada entre BOFH e BUFH!! Eu quero
<patricia> bom dia
<ptl> deixa eu achar aqui
<ptl> bom dia, papá
<ptl> páti
<ptl> patricia
<patricia> ^^
<patricia> :)
<pqatsi> bom dia ninfeta :p
 * pqatsi corre
<patricia> ...
 * ptl faz jogging (é mais chique que correr)
<patricia> 82945G/GZ  no ubuntu como?
<patricia> se o ubuntu perfeito funciona
<patricia> ?
<patricia> pq o buntu normal nao
<ptl> acho que tem um tutorial dessa placa no br-linux.org, já verificou?
<patricia> ptl: not not not
<pqatsi> ubuntu perfeito sucks
<patricia> mas vou ver
<pqatsi> e 945 na otem que fazer nada
<pqatsi> ela simplesmente funciona
<pqatsi> xorg + modulo intel + linux
<pqatsi> morreu
<patricia> pqatsi: nao funciona nao
<patricia> com compiz nao
<pqatsi> funciona sim
<pqatsi> xorg + modulo intel
<pqatsi> novamente
<pqatsi> e antes de reclamar, voce que é sabidinha ja podia ter mandado o Xorg.0.log pro paste ne
<pqatsi> :D
<patricia> Compatibilidade Linux: Fedora X Placa de Vídeo
<patricia> esta placa é compativel com essas ali
<pqatsi> afff
<pqatsi> dio santo
 * pqatsi vai mandaro Gerson falar com a patricia 
<ptl> como se lê isso? Fedora vs. Placa de vídeo? Ou seria a Placa de vídeo "Fedora-X"? ahuehua
<ptl> Ou placa de vídeo do Fedora 10?
<pqatsi> deve tar tentando usar fc3
<pqatsi> :D
<ptl> pqatsi: http://www.plig.net/bofh/bufh.html ---> parece que é esse aqui
<Ernandes> bah
<AiRhEaD> Bom dia!!!
<ptl> bom dia, cabeça-de-vento
<ptl> patricia: achou?
<AiRhEaD> ;-)
<patricia> ptl: nao
<patricia> [11:20]  * pqatsi vai mandaro Gerson falar com a patricia
<patricia> ja perdi as contas
<patricia> de quantas vez instalei o
<patricia> 9.10 10.10
<patricia> e ela nao funciona
<patricia> todos q instala o ubuntu acima do 9.10
<patricia> nao funciona
<patricia> o que funciona nela
<patricia> é o ubuntu perfeito
<patricia> nao sei pq ¬¬
<ptl> o ubuntu perfeito é só um script que adiciona e muda algumas coisas no ubuntu
<ptl> não é isso?
<patricia>  <pqatsi> e antes de reclamar, voce que é sabidinha ja podia ter mandado o Xorg.0.log pro paste ne
<patricia> jaja eu mando
<patricia> existe um lugar
<patricia> q diz para instalar por isto
<patricia> xorg-edgers
<patricia> http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers
<patricia> vou tentar :P
<patricia> kubuntu 10.10 82945G/GZ
<patricia> ou ubuntu
<patricia> é o mesmo erro de todos
<patricia> so colocar no google
<ptl> é verdade
<ptl> o xorg-edgers já me ajudou com meu laptop anterior.
<ptl> gente, vou lá dar uma malhadinha
<ptl> falouz.
<patricia> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1087742
<patricia> ptl: ate
<ptl> <<< ligando o rhythmbox pra malhar com música ;)
<ptl> patricia: na época foi um trampo pra eu fazer funcionar o jogo Penumbra, mas depois valeu a pena
 * ptl comprou a trilogia
<ptl> ah, peraí
<ptl> patricia: seu problema é que os efeitos do compiz não podem ser habilitados?
<ptl> patricia: o X entra, mas sem compiz, é isso?
<pqatsi> pergunta
<pqatsi> CADE O XORG.0.LOG????
 * pqatsi atira um tijolo na patricia 
 * ptl pega o tijolo no ar antes que acerte patrícia e guarda pra servir de peso
 * pqatsi atira outro
 * ptl deixa passar
<masterbook5> Olá Pessoal entrei aqui para tirar umas duvidas a respeito de um netbook acerapireone que não consigo instalar de jeito maneira!
<masterbook5> algeum tem alguma dica!
<pqatsi> ptl: pvt
<masterbook5> alguém!
<masterbook5> Gente preciso de ajuda para instalar o Ubuntu 10.10 no NetBook Acer Aspire One, alguem poderia mim ajudar a respeito pois estou com dificuldades!
<Ernandes> next next mext
<AiRhEaD> Qual seria a sua dificuldade?
<masterbook5> não consigo completa a instalação pelo pen drive, no final da instalação ele trava!
<masterbook5> ja troquei o pen drive por outro e da o mesmo erro!
<AiRhEaD> Já tive problema parecido, no meu caso era o próprio pendrive
<masterbook5> ja formatei o pen com Gparted e mesmo assim continua no erro!
<AiRhEaD> Já tentou trocar a imagem do CD de instalação na qual envia para o pendrive?
<masterbook5> imaginei que fosse tambem o pen mas nesse mesmo pen instalei um Eee 900
<AiRhEaD> Esse dois problemas já tive.
<masterbook5> Hum trocar a imagem por outro!
<AiRhEaD> Sim... a imagem que baixou do site
<masterbook5> tenho o Ubuntu 10.04
<AiRhEaD> Qndo cria o pendrive ele pede a imagem do CD do Ubuntu
<masterbook5> mas não tinha testado pois é para desktop!
<masterbook5> quero a versão para netBook
<masterbook5> assim tenho as imagens!
<AiRhEaD> Sim .. digo baixar novamente a imagem do site do Ubuntu
<masterbook5> certo.
<pqatsi> masterbook5: esse notebook tem as luzes de capslock e numlock?
<pqatsi> se tiver, pergunto se elas piscam quando traba
<pqatsi> *trava
<masterbook5> não poderia usar uma imagem criada pelo CD!
<pqatsi> se piscarem, e porque o problema e mais grave
<pqatsi> se nao, da pra voce ainda ir pro console e ver o que ta havendo
<masterbook5> pqatsi então eles não piscam apenas congela a imagem!
<pqatsi> tente apertar control + alt + f1
<pqatsi> e ve se vai pro console
<masterbook5> certo irei fazer agora!
<masterbook5> pode aguardar um instante!
<masterbook5> pergunto terei que apertar control + alt + f1 durante a instalação ou no inicio do carregamento!
<Yutaka> pqatsi, voltei
<Yutaka> reiniciei pq estava instalando o ubuntu 10.10
<Yutaka>  do zero inicio
<Yutaka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/547728/
<Yutaka> veja ai
<Yutaka> xorg.0.log
<pqatsi> rs
<pqatsi> Yutaka: ta certinho pat
<ptl> [    13.672] (II) intel(0): direct rendering: DRI2 Enabled
<ptl> 299-301 --> normal também
<ptl> não vejo nada de errado nesse Xorg.0.log
<Yutaka> claro que esta certo :S
<ptl> eu apostaria na lista negra do compiz
<ptl> acho que esse adaptador fica na lista negra
<ptl> pra funcionar basta tirá-lo da lista... tem que ver na configuração do compiz em texto, acho
<Yutaka> vou ativar o compiz
<ptl> até agora não saquei o problema que estaria tendo.
<ptl> você diz que vai ativar o compiz, mas não era isso que não estava acontecendo?
<ptl> se não funcionar pelos menus, tente pela linha de comando, num xterm: compiz --replace
<Yutaka> funcionou
<Yutaka> :D
<Yutaka> ptl nada disso
<Yutaka> "Loose Binding" e o "Indirect Rendering".
<Yutaka> so isso
<Yutaka> :)
<Yutaka> extras
<pqatsi> Yutaka: eu avisei
<pqatsi> foi navalhada sua :D
<pqatsi> xorg-edgers nao e pra coracoes fracos
<pqatsi> apesar de que pra 945 ta estavel
<Yutaka> vc nao avisou nada
<Yutaka> eu nao mudei nada
<Yutaka> nao instalei
<ptl> compiz-extras?
<pqatsi> entao
<pqatsi> nao tem que mudar nada!
<Yutaka> so o compiz extras
<pqatsi> eu avisei isso
<pqatsi> intel nao tem que fazer nada :D
<Yutaka> depois vou escrever tudo q fiz
<Yutaka> agoa tenho q sair
<pqatsi> vai tarde ninfa
 * pqatsi corre
<rickwap> pqatsi: :@
<pqatsi> ptl: oia a Yutaka ai: http://vidadesuporte.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/suporte_51.jpg
<pqatsi> BWAWAWAWAWAWAWAWA
<ptl> malhar com sono é fogo :(
<ptl> deixa ver
<pqatsi> lol
<ptl> huehuahuhua
<ptl> pqatsi: malhar com sono já é difícil, os meus gatos tornam mais ficando em volta do aparelho, morro de medo de deixar o pesinho cair em cima deles
<ptl> uma vez eu já perdi a força e deixei cair no chão, tirou uma lasca do concreto
<ptl> tríceps testa
<ptl> quase fui junto
<ptl> :P
<pqatsi> lol
<Yutaka> pqatsi, nada a ver
<Yutaka> nem vc sabia como ajustar isso
 * vitoravelino is away: lunch.
 * bllb enoxa ptl
<rickwap> boa tarde
<rickwap> linux nao usa exe files, que tipo de files ele usa?
<barna_> rickwap, .deb
<rickwap> valew barna_
<barna_> rickwap, mas vc quase num vai usar no ubuntu!
<rickwap> pq?
<barna_> rickwap, o ideal é instalar programas dos repositorios e não os .deb!
<rickwap> entendi
<barna_> rickwap, a quanto tempo vc ta usando o ubuntu?
<rickwap> presuponho que ja tenho mais de 6 meses barna_
<PipoLupino> boa tarde, alguém está usando o virtualbox no ubuntu 10.10?
<barna_> rickwap, massa, então vc ja sabe usar legal os repositorios!
<PipoLupino> alguém saberia dizer o que aconteceu com o dir /proc/bus/usb?
<barna_> PipoLupino, eu to usando no 10.04!
<rickwap> ainda to aprendendo
<barna_> rickwap, qualquer duvida é só pergunta!
<PipoLupino> oi barna_, tu consegues montar usb lá?
<rickwap> valew barna_
<barna_> PipoLupino, só com o non-free! o OEM não tem essa opção!
<barna_> rickwap, disponha!
<PipoLupino> barna_, eu to usando o non-free aqui, mas tipo, o meu /proc/bus/usb não existe >_<
<rickwap> barna_: alem do wine existe outro emulador de exe file?
<barna_> PipoLupino, como q vc ta fazendo p/ montar a usb no vbox?
<barna_> rickwap, pra rodar .exe direto no ubuntu eu acho q não! mas tem varios programas de maquina virtual!
<PipoLupino> barna_, eu to rodando win no vbox para poder acessar meu cel que n funfa aqui no ubuntu, eu li um tutorial falando para eu adcionar a seguinte linha no fstab:
<PipoLupino> none /proc/bus/usb usbfs devgid=123,devmode=664 0 0
<rickwap> entendi
<PipoLupino> barna_, mas n existe /proc/bus/usb aqui no 10.10
<barna_> PipoLupino, vc instalou os adcionais p/ convidado?
<PipoLupino> barna_, que adcionais são esses? n sei não viu, acho que não
<pqatsi> Yutaka: n tem o q ajustar
<pqatsi> :
<pqatsi> :d
<rickwap> barna_: e para jogos?
<barna_> PipoLupino, liga a maquina virtual com o win, depois q tiver tudo aberto, clica em Dispositivos>instalar adcionais p/ convidado!
<barna_> rickwap, pra integração dos sistemas hospedeiro/convidado!
<rickwap> nao entendi barna_
<barna_> PipoLupino, depois vc clica em dispositivo>Dispositivo Usb>seu cel
<barna_> rickwap, assim, o virtualbox vai criar uma maquina virtual onde vc vai instalar o windows (ou outro OS), esse OS (Operacional Sistem), vai achar q vai estar rodando numa maquina nativa!
<jaypur> barna_, ;)
<rickwap> barna_: disso sei, eu gostaria de rodar directamente no linux
<barna_> rickwap, os adicionais são pra deixar o sistema convidado (q esta na maquina virtual) integrado com o sistema Hospedeiro (no nosso caso o ubuntu)!
<barna_> jaypur, e ai kra? blz?
<jaypur> barna_, tudo supimpa
<barna_> rickwap, vc quer rodar o q?
<jaypur> alguns problemas mas sempre supimpa :)
<jaypur> barna_, e vc
<rickwap> call of duth, nfs shift
<barna_> rickwap, isso é jogo?
<rickwap> sim
<barna_> jaypur, de boas! só natal em familia q frita os miolos!
<jaypur> ahahaha
<barna_> rickwap, vc pode tentar usar o playonlinux!
<rickwap> ja tentei sem sucesso
<barna_> rickwap, :(
<henaaque> galera, preciso de uma opiniao sincera de vocês
<barna_> eu tb!
<rickwap> a linux deveria para de se preucupar com o visual e olhar essa parte dos jogos e muito importante nao achas barna_
<barna_> rickwap, tenta da uma olhada no winehq.org! lá tem todas as informação dos jogos!
<barna_> rickwap, sim, o linux tem muitas coisas a serem aprimoradas!
<barna_> henaaque, manda ai!
<rickwap> obrigado
<henaaque> o ubuntu server já está suficientemente estável quanto um centos, debian etc.?
<rickwap> uma das perguntas mais frequentes quando se fala de linux e "ele ja roda jogos?" affs
<PipoLupino> barna_, uhuuuu, funfou! obrigado pela ajuda =)
<pqatsi> henaaque: sempre foi
<pqatsi> estabilidade quem faz e o admin
<pqatsi> rpm e deb so fornecem ferramentas uteis para evitar complicacoes e erros de implementacao
<barna_> PipoLupino, d nada!
<pqatsi> henaaque: e se voce ta tendo que perguntar isso, provavelmente voce nao mexeu com servicos criticos na vida :D
<pqatsi> [26/12-13:48:51] < barna_> rickwap, os adicionais são pra deixar o sistema convidado (q esta na maquina virtual) integrado com o sistema Hospedeiro (no nosso caso o  ubuntu)!
<henaaque> da ultima vez que testei o ubuntu server tive problemas logo na instalacao e configuracao de pacotes basicos (isso foi acho que na 7.10), muitas inconveniencias que dificultam o trabalho
<pqatsi> errr, mais ou menos
<henaaque> por isso que estou perguntando
<barna_> pqatsi, ???
<pqatsi> henaaque: 2007, as primeiras versoes. e salvo engano 7.10 n era LTS
<PipoLupino> preciso partir, bom dia para vocês
<henaaque> sim, o lts mais proximo é o 8.04... e vc sabe me dizer se é verdade que o aws usa ubuntu server para gerenciar os servicos deles?
<pqatsi> tem muitos lugares que usam ubuntu server
<pqatsi> mas sinceramente, se voce ta pensando em adota-lo
<pqatsi> nao e aqui que voce tem que perguntar, e sim nas especificacoes na documentacao.
<barna_> falow galera! almoço de domindo em familia! T+!
<henaaque> sempre me dizem isso, mas eu gosto de ouvir a opinião de uma pessoa para pesar na minha escolha...
<pqatsi> henaaque: se SEMPRE TE DIZEM ISSO, voce deveria deixar ESSA opiniao pesar na sua escolha
<pqatsi> documentação nao existe atoa, homologacao tb nao
<henaaque> ta. e sobre questoes de infra estrutura, qual acaba sendo superior; ec2 ou rackspace?
<Yutaka> <pqatsi> [18:44:08] Yutaka: n tem o q ajustar
<Yutaka> entao
<Yutaka> como eu fiz para fazer funcionar?
<Yutaka> eu mexi nas configs
<Yutaka> estou revoltada afff
<pqatsi> sua mobo é bugada entao
<Yutaka> pq lugar algum nao tem isso
<Yutaka> afff
<Yutaka> pqp
<pqatsi> ou e problema de PEBKAC
<Yutaka> :S
<Yutaka> nao
<Yutaka> o problema é uma coisinha simples
<Yutaka> q esta dando raiva
<Yutaka> por ser muito simples
<pqatsi> Yutaka: talvez BIOS :D
<Yutaka> pqatsi, nao
<Yutaka> ubuntu mesmo
<Yutaka> :S
<Yutaka> nada de placa mae nada de hardware
<Yutaka> :S
<pqatsi> putz, ela nao entendeu a ironia
<Yutaka> depois de quase 9 mes
<Yutaka> acho a solução
<Yutaka> e ela é simples
<Yutaka> tanto q perguntei nos canais
<Yutaka> etc
<Yutaka> G-SUIS
<Yutaka> agora
<Yutaka> :)
<Yutaka> kde 4.6
<Yutaka> :)
<Yutaka> :D
<Yutaka> ainda me sinto no windows com esse gnome :(
<Yutaka> apensar do radio de 3px
<pqatsi> ?
<pqatsi> Yutaka: ainda acho que é problema de bios
<Yutaka> pqatsi, como de bios?
<Yutaka> o que por exemplo?
<Yutaka> acpi?
<Yutaka> apenas o ubuntu q nao vem ativado 2 opção
<Yutaka> :S
<Yutaka> vou almoçar
<Yutaka> cansei de pc
<Yutaka> instalando kde
<Yutaka> 550mb
<Yutaka> :D
<Yutaka> :D
<Yutaka> :D
<Yutaka> 48kb/s
<Yutaka> srrsrssrsrsrsr
<Yutaka> 22%
<Yutaka> :P
<pqatsi> Yutaka: http://desciclo.pedia.ws/wiki/Descita%C3%A7%C3%B5es:Computeiro#Cita.C3.A7.C3.B5es_de_t.C3.A9cnicos.2C_atendentes_e_analistas_e_outras_coisas_anormais
<Yutaka> abrindo
<Yutaka> mas nao tem nada com drive
<Yutaka> bios etc
<Yutaka> o ubuntu vem para funcionar
<Yutaka> o compiz
<Yutaka> apenas nao vem ativado
<Yutaka> vou aprender shell
<Yutaka> e refazer o pacote com a configuração
<Yutaka> :)
<pqatsi> ptl: o que é bios?
<Yutaka> pqatsi, google it
<Yutaka> :P
<pqatsi> explica pra Yutaka
<Yutaka> http://www.google.com/search?hl=pt-BR&defl=pt&q=define:BIOS&sa=X&ei=uWoXTeGfA8aqlAe-3eHWCw&ved=0CBUQkAE
<Yutaka> pqatsi, bios nao faz funcionar o compiz aki
<Yutaka> nessa placa de video
<Yutaka> 82945G/GZ
<Yutaka> placa de video
<Yutaka> +compiz
<Yutaka> =
<pqatsi> pqp, n entendeu a piada ainda
<Yutaka> ubuntu mal configurado
<pqatsi> catso
<Yutaka> sem piadas
<Yutaka> sem tempo para piadas
<Yutaka> :S
<pqatsi> BIOS = Bicho Ignorante Operando o Sistema
<pqatsi> UUuuui ocupada :D
<Yutaka> ¬¬
<pqatsi> pleno Dormindo e vc de mal humor
<pqatsi> oloco
<Yutaka> quem esta de mal humor
<Yutaka> apenas nao gosto de piadas
<Yutaka> e afff
<Yutaka> ate tou sim
<Yutaka> afff nossa
<Yutaka> tanto tempo
<Yutaka> e so mudar duas opção
<Yutaka> afff
<Yutaka> G-SUS
<Yutaka> que mundo
<Yutaka> :s
<pqatsi> hahahah
<Yutaka> ja perdi tempo baixando
<Yutaka> pacotes onde as pessoas dizia
<Yutaka> é problema baixa isso
<Yutaka> affffffffffffff
<Yutaka> :S
<Yutaka> :(
<Yutaka> mas o gnome continua feiosos eca
<Yutaka> :(
<Yutaka> quem monta esses pacotes de configuração sao uns idiotas :S
<Yutaka> :(
<Yutaka> pq nem eles sabe como fazer funcionar
<Yutaka> #ubuntu <<<<< afff
<Yutaka> sem contar o canal proprio para isso
<Yutaka> q nem lembro o nome :s
<Yutaka> G-sus
<pqatsi> o.0
<pqatsi> se voce se acha tao fodona
<pqatsi> documenta isso no wiki e registra como um bug
<Yutaka> eu nao
<Yutaka> tambem nao vou
<pqatsi> melhora o sistema pra voce e pra todos
<pqatsi> entao nao reclama
<pqatsi> e vai comer um chocolate
<pqatsi> ¬¬
<Yutaka> nao
<pqatsi> bye viu
<Yutaka> pqatsi bye
<masterbook5> pqatsi ei fiz o comando que vc indicou mas fica travado não muda promodo console!
<masterbook5> mas as luzes indicadas noteclado não piscam!
 * vitoravelino is back (gone 01:12:20)
<marcos> feliz natal e um prospero ano novo pro pessoal do canal ubuntu!
<FernandoBasso> marcos: E os dos outros canais? Nada de prospero ano novo pra eles?
<FernandoBasso> :D
<marcos> o canal  ubuntu ja  engloba tudo
<Yutaka|AWAY> marcos idem
<Yutaka|AWAY> :)
<FernandoBasso> Ah. Okay.
<marcos> falou pessoal!
<bllb> ptl: ta ai ?
<desur> tem alguém usando o kernel 2.6.36?
<peregrinator_six> Debian...?!
<desur> pode ser
<desur> qualquer um
<peregrinator_six> desur,  cara, o maluco do magaf lá do #mandriva-br deve ta usando até o depois desse já... Ele que gosta dessas loucuras, ve se ele tá lá e fala com ele! ;)
<desur> peregrinator_six, ok, vlw
<root_> oque ah aqui
<root_> preciso de ajuda
<root_> sou novo no linux
<pqatsi> [26/12-16:01:01] < desur> tem alguém usando o kernel 2.6.36?
<pqatsi> Linux ana.leleobhz.org 2.6.37-6-generic #17-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 22 20:05:19 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> q pena q nao esta entre nos +
<fserve> Linux burnedleaf 2.6.36-020636-generic #201010210905 SMP Thu Oct 21 10:17:53 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<fserve> pqatsi, compilou ou baixou isso ae?
<pqatsi> natty forced-backport :D
<pqatsi> fserve: esse kernel eu tenho tb
<pqatsi> mas ele é meio instavel aqui
<pqatsi> n sei pq
<fserve> hm
<fserve> e esse 2.6.37 ta bacana?
<pqatsi> so nao gosta muito de suspend nas intel
<pqatsi> as vezes pega, as vezes nao
<pqatsi> considerando que n e stable ainda
<pqatsi> ta otimo!
<pqatsi> esse renebarbosa eu sempre leio como rebordosa :P
<renebarbosa> pqatsi, ?
<pqatsi> http://www.google.com/images?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=rebordosa&oe=utf-8&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=univ&ei=LpoXTfwJj67wBt-J7ZIO&sa=X&oi=image_result_group&ct=title&resnum=2&ved=0CCcQsAQwAQ&biw=1366&bih=622
<pqatsi> :D
<renebarbosa> pqatsi, nunca vi
<pqatsi> nao conhece angeli???
<pqatsi> oloco
<renebarbosa> pqatsi, não sei nem do que se trata
<pqatsi> http://www2.uol.com.br/angeli/rebordosa/
<viniciusfs> alguem roda o mame no ubuntu 10.10?
<peregrinator_six> viniciusfs, boa tarde! http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=76854.0
<viniciusfs> peregrinator_six, eu instalei mas ele nao acha nenhuma rom que eu coloco no path indicado
<peregrinator_six> viniciusfs, ai não sei...
<viniciusfs> peregrinator_six, é por isso eu perguntei por alguem que rode o mame pra ver o que acontece de errado no meu
<viniciusfs> já tentei varias coisas e nada, nao é possivel que seja tao complicado
<viniciusfs> nao deveria ser
<barna> v/j #ubuntu-games
<peregrinator_six> viniciusfs, google video tuto! ;)
<peregrinator_six> barna, boa. :D
<barna> *ubuntugames
<barna> :)
<peregrinator_six> slavezerorj, diz ai mano, sumidão em...?!
<slavezerorj> blz meu camarada?
<slavezerorj> to de ubuntu agora....rs
<peregrinator_six> slavezerorj, é nosso! :)
<damian__> Boa tarde a todos.
<damian__> preciso de ajuda com um probleminha... é o seguinte:
<damian__> o para acessar o a página de uma conta na opção "Pessoa Juridica", isso no Banco Bradesco, só é possível através do internet explorer.
<damian__> eu instaçlei o virtual box e com isso pode instalar o WINXP
<pqatsi> ok
<pqatsi> damian__: tenha seu tempo, mas escreva direito e de detalhes plz
<damian__> consigo acessar a página do banco normal, mas estou precisando que o sistema winxp que está rodando pelo virtualbox precisa trocar informações com o linux onde esta instaldo. já tentei compartilhando uma pasta e nada, também na configuração do Virtualbox posso informar pastas compartilhadas mas mesmo assim não tive sucesso. alguém sabe como fazer?
<Yutaka> :)
<Yutaka> voltei
<Yutaka> modo bridge
<Yutaka> configura o vbox
<Yutaka> ele vai pegar um ip do moldem
<Yutaka> ele deve estar pegando o  ip do seu pc
<Yutaka> 10.0.1.1
<pqatsi> ooo Yutaka
<pqatsi> fala bobagem nao
<Yutaka> oi
<Yutaka> tah bom
<pqatsi> damian__: configura nat mesmo
<Yutaka> entao vou ler
<Yutaka> vc ajudado ele
<pqatsi> instala o guest addons
<pqatsi> vai pedir pra reiniciar a maquina
<pqatsi> ai voce escolhe nas configuracoes da vm as pastas compartilhadas e mapeia a pasta \\vboxsrv
<damian__> bom aí vem um outro problema então. eu não tenho modem, é conexão pppoe por cabo, e o bridge não aceita carregar  o win xp
<damian__> o guest, vou tentar então
<Yutaka> pqatsi, vai me dizer q vc nunca viu o icone de rede no virtual box?
<Yutaka> e c pode ate acessar por
<Yutaka> smb://ip
<pqatsi> damian__: pra usar o compartilhamento voce tem que usar o nat e o guest addons
<pqatsi> Yutaka: nao complica
<Yutaka> ok
<pqatsi> voce quer que o ubuntu dele seja um servidor samba
<pqatsi> nao precisa disso
<pqatsi> o virtualbox faz o trampo sujo
<pqatsi> se fosse pra ter autenticacao e tal ainda ia
<Yutaka> mas e que disse q ele nao faz?
<Yutaka> mas ok
<pqatsi> mas so trocar arquivo entre a vm n tem problema
<Yutaka> ate
<pqatsi> [26/12-18:20:01] < damian__> bom aí vem um outro problema então. eu não tenho modem, é conexão pppoe por cabo, e o bridge não aceita carregar  o win xp
<pqatsi> pppoe via cabo também nao vai deixar ele ter ip na rede valida
<pqatsi> a nao ser que o provedor do damian__ seja muito tosco
<damian__> bom eu não tenho experiência com linux, estou me aprofundando a medida que os problemas aparecem.
<Yutaka> falta de pensar, mas ok
<damian__> meu provedor fornece um ip mas não válido
<pqatsi> piorou
<pqatsi> nat sobre nat e tenso, mas como so vai ter sua vm por tras, tudo bem
<pqatsi> damian__: use nat, instale o virtualbox addons, reinicie o windows
<pqatsi> quando voltar, abra o compartilhamento \\vboxsrv
<pqatsi> que ele vai mostrar tdo que voce compartilhou
<damian__> OK. eu estava olhando o virtualbox-guest está instalado
<pqatsi> damian__: ta como nat?
<damian__> a rede do virtualbox sim
<damian__> mas esse addons eu não achei
<pqatsi> e o guest addons mesmo q to falando
<pqatsi> no windows tem o iconezinho do virtualbox la erto do relogio?
<damian__> não reparei, deixa eu iniciar que já digo
<damian__> não no windows não aparece nada
<pqatsi> entao instale o guest addons
<damian__> preciso ter ele instalado no windows?
<pqatsi> sim
<pqatsi> vai no menu dispositivos e clica em instalar addons de visitante
<pqatsi> com a VM ligada - claro
<youdown> alguem ai manja de .bat ou shellscript!!?!?!?!?!
<damian__> um detalhe..... onde baixo o virtualbox para windows? porque no Linux eu baixei pelo repositório
<barna> www.virtualbox.org
<damian__> coloquei para baixar mas não tei outra forma? é que o tamanho é 75MB, como minha net não é rápida vai demorar um pouco.
<damian__> há e lá está escrito host. Host não seria quem recebe(hospeda) o sistema?
<damian__> porque no meu caso o linux é o ospedeiro onde roda o virtualbox com windows na mesma máquina, só para resolver um problema de acesso as páginas do Banco Bradesco.
<pqatsi> damian__: nao precisa cara
<pqatsi> ja vem no virtualbox
<pqatsi> e so fazer o que fgaleii
<pqatsi> [26/12-18:32:51] < pqatsi> vai no menu dispositivos e clica em instalar addons de visitante
<damian__> é que não aparece isso lá
<pqatsi> xo pegar certinho
<pqatsi> pera ae
<damian__> ok
<pqatsi> nota mental para a proxima migraçao de vm: observar o montante de memoria alocado #fail
<pqatsi> damian__: Dispositivos -> Instalar addons de convidado
<damian__> ok. Sem querer ser muito ignorante já sendo... onde aparece esse dispositivos que não estou conseguindo ver
<damian__> ?
<pqatsi> damian__: quando a VM ta ligada
<damian__> achei
<damian__> aparece um menu discreto na parte inferior da tela
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> no windows ne
<damian__> pqatsi : instalou, agora o ícone aparece
<pqatsi> damian__: agora voce pode fazer \\vboxsrv
<pqatsi> iniciar, executar, \\vboxsrv
<damian__> :-(   infelizmente diz que não consegue encontrar
<pqatsi> eita
<damian__> agora foi]
<damian__> muito obrigado
<pqatsi> ;)
<YuriBokaleff7y16>  oi
<YuriBokaleff7y16>  blz man
<Cranick> Patricia: Foste expulso por ChanServ (User is banned from this channel) =(
<Cranick> Patricia: Deixa entrar
<Cranick> Merda est off
<pqatsi> o.0
<xGrind> salve
<pqatsi> aow
<xGrind> alguem ainda com o ubuntu 10.04?
<pqatsi> xGrind: só curiosidade ou algum problema?
<xGrind> eu uso xubuntu
<xGrind> to com o 10.10. mas sei la. muitos ainda preferem o 10.04 por ser LTS
<pqatsi> xGrind: bobagem, imho
<pqatsi> foi-se a época que o ubuntu era temperamental
<xGrind> ;]
<xGrind> pqatsi; eu tenho aki a / , /home e swap
<xGrind> separei uma partição pra colocar o xp . apareceu q ja ta no maximo de partições oO
<pqatsi> sim
<pqatsi> voce vai ter que fazer uma extendida
<xGrind> nunca fiz isso
<xGrind> pqatsi; no gparted msm q faz isso?
<pqatsi> sim
<pqatsi> deleta essa swap
<pqatsi> (to pensando que a swap e a ultima particao
<pqatsi> )
<pqatsi> e cria no espaco livre uma extendida
<pqatsi> e na extendida vc cria o swap e a outra
<pqatsi> mas atencao
<pqatsi> nao sei se windows instala em particao extendida
<xGrind> pqatsi; vo arruma uns DVDs e fazer um backup de uns videos
<xGrind> dai coloco o windows primeiro. dai fica mais facil
<xGrind> to com 2 filmes no pc ;D
<Yutaka> voltei :D
<Yutaka> Sysinfo for 'kgeek-945GCT-M2': Linux 2.6.35-22-generic running KDE Development Platform 4.5.90 (4.6 RC1), CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  E2180  @ 2.00GHz at 1203 MHz (3999 bogomips), HD: 168/375GB, RAM: 1937/2004MB, 173 proc's, 28.49min up
<pqatsi> xGrind: rofl
<pqatsi> xGrind: quando for assim
<pqatsi> cria a primaria, instala o windows no tamanho que vc quer
<pqatsi> cria a segunda particao pro raiz do linux, e o resto extendida
<pqatsi> mas saiba que o linux também da boot em particao extendida, isso n e problema
<pqatsi> so pra n ficar porco
<xGrind> eu ja coloquei em dual boo
<xGrind> boot
<xGrind> mas nunca em extendida
<xGrind> só separei a / , /home e swap
<Ricardo__> o seven instala em particao extendida, o xp nao
<pqatsi> Ricardo__: boa, nao sabia
<Ricardo__> mas na real prox formatcao
<Ricardo__> vo usar gpt
<Ricardo__> e nao mbr mais
<Ricardo__> q ae acaba a palhacada
<pqatsi> windao uporta GPT?
<Ricardo__> gpt pode ter qtas logicas quizer
<Ricardo__> o seven suporto
<Ricardo__> o xp acho q nao
<pqatsi> uia!
<pqatsi> xp nao
<Ricardo__> xp pra variar ta morrendo ne
<pqatsi> tenho certeza
<pqatsi> :D
<Ricardo__> talvez um sp3
<Ricardo__> aceite mas acho q nao
<pqatsi> essa e nova, n sabia que 7 suportava GPT nao
<pqatsi> eu usei com macos, quando taquei hackintosh aqui
<Ricardo__> pq mbr ja era né
<Ricardo__> coisa primitiva q vive dando pau
<pqatsi> e quando tentei fazer rootfs de ZFS com bsd
<Ricardo__> hacintosh ate rodou aki
<Ricardo__> mas sem rede
<Ricardo__> ae fudeu ne
<pqatsi> n tinha kext?
<Ricardo__> sei la eu nao fiz mta forca pra rolar rede
<Ricardo__> achei ele meio fresquinho
<Ricardo__> aeheahae
<pqatsi> ROFL
<pqatsi> eu achei interessante
<Ricardo__> so q come ram do kct
<pqatsi> mas prefiro BSDs ainda
<Ricardo__> 1 gb so a base
<pqatsi> Ricardo__: Pool ZFS e assim tb
<Ricardo__> e tb nao ia rodar tudo ne cara
<Ricardo__> tudo na gambiarra
<Ricardo__> minha placa pra saida de tv nunca ia rodar com hacintosh
<pqatsi> http://wiki.freebsd.org/ZFSTuningGuide
<pqatsi> Ricardo__: se fosse nvidia, rodava
<Ricardo__> é mas a placa de rede
<Ricardo__> é intel pro
<Ricardo__> vi nego se peidando pra roalr em haci
<Ricardo__> intel pro ve alguma coisa
<Ricardo__> pois é a placa é ati
<Ricardo__> nao ia rolar certo
<Ricardo__> ehehe
<Ricardo__> o boot loader é bonitinho
<Ricardo__> chameleon
<Ricardo__> ehaeh
<pqatsi> eu usei vanilla
<Ricardo__> instalacao tranquila
<Ricardo__> tri rapida
<Ricardo__> mais q linux ate
<Ricardo__> é so saber o q marcar ne
<Ricardo__> nas opcoes
<Ricardo__> tem arigo marcando tudo
<Ricardo__> ae nao sobe o kernel
<Ricardo__> aki testei o iatkos
<Ricardo__> o snow leopard nem funca
#ubuntu-br 2011-12-19
<UdontKnow> Doomtron: Londres
<Doomtron> hmm
<Doomtron> massa
<Doomtron> aaaaaaa, muito engraçado aquele video do tom zé
<Doomtron> :P
<UdontKnow> bizarro
<platao> boa Noite O/
<court_jester> boa noite
<Doomtron> boa
<elionay> tarde :D
<xispirito> noite
<rogers_talon> boa noite, alguem on?
<xispirito> tem uma galera
<elionay> sempre
<rogers_talon> xispirito: ow meu amigo...rssssss
<xispirito> belea?
<xispirito> #beleza
<rogers_talon> xispirito: blz.....ve se tu me pode dar uma luz, tenho que instalar um modem 3g MF190 com o kernel 3.0.0-15 mas não estou conseguindo, e infelizmente a net que estou é muito lenta, sera que tu poderia ajudar? ele so reconhece como cdrom /dev/sr1
<xispirito> sei, tenta dar um eject nele
<rogers_talon> ja tentei, da como Argumento inválido
<court_jester> rogers_talon, http://manoelcampos.com/2009/09/02/modem-3g-no-ubuntu-sem-complicacoes/
<xispirito> bem, tem modem chato, que só com regra de udev
<xispirito> as quais não são muito intuitivas
<xispirito> dai só pesquisando
<elionay> vo ver um fileminho aqui :*
<elionay> filminho*
<rogers_talon> court_jester: estou lendo meu amigo obrigado......
<rogers_talon> xispirito: blz
<court_jester> rogers_talon, se não funcionar, sei um outro truque que pode resolver. Só não precisa da parte que instala o kernel.
<rogers_talon> court_jester: blz
<rogers_talon> court_jester: infelizmente não deu certo
<court_jester> rogers_talon, a outra opção, peralá...
<rogers_talon> court_jester: ok
<court_jester> rogers_talon, qual é o modelo do teu modem mesmo?
<rogers_talon> court_jester: MF190, pelo lsusb (Qualcomm, Inc. )
<court_jester> rogers_talon, não estou achando aqui nos meus favoritos, achei só do nokia cs10, é parecido. Eu salvava aqui toda vez que alguém aparecia com modem 3g.
<court_jester> http://www.brunolinsalves.com.br/blog/2011/03/11/configurando-modem-3g-nokia-cs10-ubuntu/
<rogers_talon> court_jester: ja estou lendo....rssss
<court_jester> rogers_talon, esse esquema deve funcionar se i idVender e o idProduct for o do teu modem
<court_jester> pros outros era a mesma coisa, só trocava isso, mas não tenho o do teu na minha tabelinha, deve ser atual.
<rogers_talon> vou testar meu amigo, agradeço....
<court_jester> rogers_talon, se não funcionar, é só pesquisar o idVendor e o idProduct do teu modem que deve funcionar
<rogers_talon> ok
<elionay> cara esse promoe e melhor que o rhythmbox
<xispirito> eu gosto mesmo é do mpd
<xispirito> é sim \o/
<xispirito> mpd
<elionay> nao existe mais xmms nao?
<elionay> agora tem um tal de xmms2 ?
<xispirito> no ubuntu não tem mais nos repos
<elionay> promoe e a evolucao do xmms ?
<elionay> hm
<xispirito> mas tem, arch linux tem, openbsd tem, freebsd etc
<xispirito> tem, xmms1 ainda
<elionay> xmms
<elionay> e otimo
<elionay> amo ele
<xispirito> eu gosto também do audacious
<xispirito> mas agora gtk3 ¬¬
<xispirito> vou esperar
<elionay> red hot chilli peppers s2
<elionay> aa
<elionay> esse promoe
<elionay> e eficiente
<elionay> ja ta otimo ;p
<xispirito> não troco mpd por nada
<elionay> vo da uma olhada nesse mpd
<xispirito> não sei se será o que você espera de um player de música, mas é muito bom
<elionay> hm
<elionay> vo da uma olhada
<xispirito> ok
<elionay> vo instalar ele
<xispirito> ele funciona tipo: é um daemon, dai tu usa um cliente e se conecta nele
<xispirito> que nem xmms2
<elionay> hmmm
<xispirito> pode ouvir música da onde estiver remotamente
<xispirito> por streaming
<elionay> hmmmm
<xispirito> controlar via celular =)
<elionay> a mas que saudade do xmms ;p
<elionay> loool
<xispirito> uaeuheau
<xispirito> UdontKnow, http://imagebin.org/189270
<xispirito> =X
<xispirito> vou sair
<elionay> 'com esses jogares e facil' by: Messi OWNED
<elionay> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<elionay> depois dessa os santistas deviam cavar um buraco e enfiar a cara pro resto da vida
 * ZNC bon noite/bon dia
<ZNC> xixi cade o srº manoca
 * ZNC hammer full
<asdraf> por favor alguem sabe programas em C
<asdraf> ?
<L88os> bom dia
<ADFENO> Olá L88os.
<L88os> alguém pode me tirar uma dúvida?
<ADFENO> Bem, depende... Mas pergunte, talvez alguém pode ajudar.
<L88os> qual a vantagem de deixar habilitado a opção atualizações de pré-lançamento.?
<ADFENO> Bem, com esta opção ativada você receberá versões "pré" de um determinado programa ou SO, mas muitas vezes estas podem ser instáveis.
<ADFENO> Por exemplo: Sendo um programa X de versão 1.0, você poderá receber a versão 1.1 pre-alpha, ou algo do tipo.
<ADFENO> Mas volto à constatar que na maioria dos casos estes são instáveis.
<L88os> tem alguma vantagem nisso?
<ADFENO> Bem, só mesmo a vantagem de poder testar algo antes do que os usuários que preferem coisas estáveis.
<L88os> Eu gostaria de contribuir mas ativamente para melhorar o ubuntu, só que programando não sou muito bom, meu inglês é uma merda,e só me sobra reportar bug e problemas.
<ADFENO> Acalme-se, com o tempo se aprende.
<L88os> não sei como ajudar.e não sei por onde começar.
<ADFENO> Eu por exemplo, aprendi a maior parte do inglês que sei na internet, mas logicamente, sem minha professora de inglês eu não saberia nem o verbo To Be. :D
<ADFENO> Olá Daekdroom.
<Daekdroom> Bom dia.
<L88os> bom dia
<liphvf> alguém poderia me ajudar? gostaria de saber se tem alguma codigo no terminal para testar sua porta usb 3.0 ....
<Katador> bom dia
<Katador> alguem ja rodou batlefield 2 pelo wine?
<Katador> ops
<Katador> alguem ja rodou Batlefield 2 pelo wine?
<pereba> Quem tiver com tela suja... http://limpesuatela.tumblr.com/
<xGrind> pereba; kk
<Augusto> Olá, boa tarde!
<Augusto> Preciso de umas dicas de como fazer meu megalinux conhecer meu monitor LG LED FLATRON E2360
<Augusto> ?
<Daekdroom> Esse canal é de suporte para o Ubuntu.
<Augusto> Sim eu sei, o que acontece é que o monitor é compatível ao windows e não ao linix! Queria saber como fazer pelo terminal! Achei tipo um manual na net mais na ta dando certo!
<Augusto> ?
<ADFENO> Olá pessoal.
<Augusto> Olá!
<ADFENO> Olá Augusto.
<Augusto> Sim eu sei, o que acontece é que o monitor é compatível ao windows e não ao linix! Queria saber como fazer pelo terminal! Achei tipo um manual na net mais na ta dando certo!
<ADFENO> ?
<Augusto> Mal
<Daekdroom> Ele precisa de drivers pra funcionar no Windows?
<Augusto> Sim!
<Daekdroom> Drivers obrigatórios?
<Augusto> Qd entro no videos para configurar a resolução o pc n detectou o monitor!
<ADFENO> Augusto: Vá até o site do fabricante de seu monitor, procure pelo modelo específico do mesmo e assim você encontrará informações úteis para o funcionamento do mesmo.
<Augusto> Sim, veio com o cd de instalação do driver mas é para windows!
<ADFENO> Ah, ele diz ser "desconhecido"? Você consegue de fato usá-lo no Linux (Ver algo nele)?
<Augusto> Oi?
<Augusto> Sim, vejo td, só que o monitor pede para que eu aumente a resolução! O que acontece é que a imagem n fica perfeita!
<ADFENO> Ela não fica centralizada na tela?
<Augusto> Fica, só que as letras esticam um pouco!
<ADFENO> Dependo muito de seu monitor ou tela.
<Augusto> Eu ja fiz isso falei com eles mais eles estão certos! O eles fabricam monitores compatíveis com o windows! Disseram para que eu procurasse o fabricante do pc e é o que eu estou fzndo!
<ADFENO> Se ela for normal (4:3, quadrada), estará bom se não existirem bordas pretas. Se esta for widescreen (16:9, retangular, de orientação paisagem), estas coisas "esticadas" são normais, melhor que isto apenas com faixas pretas nos cantos.
<Daekdroom>  Mesmo widescreen não é normal ficar esticada.
<Daekdroom> Idealmente, se utilizará uma resolução widescreen.
<pereba> o problema nao seria driver de video?
<Augusto> Acontece que a capacidade ideal do monitor é superior ao limite máximo fornecido pela placa de vídeo! Como esse monitor é lançamento n consigo achar o driver para baixar!
<Daekdroom> Augusto, qual a resolução do monitor?
<pereba> nao sijoga
<ADFENO> Aposto que deve ser por volta de 1200p e algo mais.
<Augusto> Estou tentando resolver p problema via terminal mais ele não está lendo os códigos!
<pereba> não tem solução, o limite é da placa de vídeo mesmo
<Daekdroom> pereba, o limite de qualquer placa de vídeo mais atual é no mínimo 2048x2048 no Linux.
<pereba> Daekdroom: isso, atual, mas a que ele tem...
<Daekdroom> Quando eu tinha uma X200M ela já aguentava 2048x2048
<Daekdroom> Acho que o limite da placa de vídeo não é o problema.
<Daekdroom> Até porque é raríssimo achar monitor acima de 1920x1200 no mercado.
<pereba> é só ele dizer o modelo da placa de video
<ADFENO> Bem, no caso meu e de mue amigo, preferimos 800p ou 1024p nas configurações, mas nossas placas de vídeo suportam muito mais, e a ideal de nosso monitor é "1200p" ou semelhante.
<Augusto> O monitor pede uma resolução de 1920 x 1080 @ 60Hz
<Daekdroom> Ah. O problema não é a placa de vídeo.
<Daekdroom> Você comprou um monitor não Plug'n'Play, me parece.
<Daekdroom> E é necessário um driver, ou, no caso do Linux, você configurar manualmente no Xorg.conf
<pereba> hoje em dia? meio improvável
<Daekdroom> pereba, se o problema não é esse, então ele está utilizando uma distribuição linux mal feita.
<pereba> ainda acho que é driver da placa de vídeo
<Daekdroom> Mas se no Windows os drivers do monitor são obrigatórios...
<ADFENO> Daekdroom: Acho que se assim fosse ausência de suporte PnP, o minotr nem viria a exibir imagens.
<ADFENO> *monitor*
<Daekdroom> ADFENO, PnP só é necessário para detectar as resoluções, não?
<ADFENO> Acredito que não.
<ADFENO> Plug And Play (PnP) = Conectado e "funcional" (não "perfeito"). Ao menos é isto que possuo como definição de PnP.
<Daekdroom> PnP só descreve a não-necessidade de intervenção do usuário para configurar.
<ADFENO> Hmm... Acho que tivemos professores diferentes. :D
<Daekdroom> Mas se os drivers de vídeo são obrigatórios para funcionar com a resolução correta no Windows, então é de se esperar que não funcione sem drivers ou configuração no Linux
<Augusto> Blz galera, mais como eu resolvo isso?
<ADFENO> Eis um paradigma intrigante.
<Daekdroom> Configurar as resoluções manualmente no xorg.conf
<ADFENO> Concordo.
<Augusto> isso msm! Eu to tentando isso via terminal mais n to acertando os comandos!]
<Augusto> Vcs conseguem me ajudar?
<Augusto> O primeiro comando é esse?
<ADFENO> Talvez ele precise usar a GUI do X Org.
<Augusto> sudo cp /etc/x11/xorg.conf /etc/x11/oldxorg.conf
<ADFENO> Ou, preservando nosso português: A interface gráfica do usuário (IGU) do X Ort.
<ADFENO> *Org. :D
<Augusto> Blz!
<Augusto> Oh, o pc n ESTÁ ACEITANDO O COMANDO! cOMO EU FAÇO?]
<ADFENO> Augusto: Você já tentou configurar pela GUI?
<Augusto> Como assim?]
<ADFENO> Bem, primeiro: Qual versão do Ubuntu você possui?
<Augusto> diamante!
<Augusto> É um pc da mega ware que veio na versão mega linux com o nome de diamante!
<ADFENO> Hmmm...
<Augusto> Acho que é 9.04!
<ADFENO> Ok, deixee-me recordar das configurações do X Org no mesmo.
<Augusto> Blz!
<ADFENO> Infelizmente não me record de nenhum "Mega Linux", "Diamante", mas quanto a versão 9.04, esta corresponde ao codinome Jaunty Jackalope
<ADFENO> *.
<ADFENO> Mas, de qualquer modo, procure nos menus Aplicativos e Sistema (Applications e System) por algo com "X Org", "X Desktop", ou "X Server".
<Augusto> Pera ai, vou confirmar a versão!
<Augusto> N tem nada disso aqui!
<ADFENO> Bem, então confirmemos a sua distribuição. :D
<Augusto> ?
<ADFENO> Seu Linux possui gerenciador de processos? O famoso Ctrl + Alt + Del no Windows.
<Augusto> Sim!
<ADFENO> Bem, vá até ele, vale lembrar que talvez o atalho Ctrl + Alt + Del não faça exatamente o esperado no Linux.
<Augusto> Assim, esse linux é meio adaptado ao windows! Os ícones de comando ficam nos mesmos lugares que o wind...!
<illuminarch> Bom dia ADFENO Augusto qual seria a questao ? :)
<illuminarch> ou melhor boa tarde
<illuminarch> :)
<ADFENO> Olá illuminarch.
<ADFENO> É muito bom ver este espirito de comunidade colaborativa funcionando ainda. :D
<illuminarch> ADFENO para visualizar qual a sua distro e ainda a versao do kernel voce pode digitar no terminal o comando uname-r
<illuminarch> em seguida voce vai visualizar a distro e a versado do kernel
<ADFENO> Grato pela dica.
<Augusto> Calma ae galera!
<illuminarch> em alguns casos tambem funciona uname-a ou kernelversion
<illuminarch> Augusto tem alguem aqui estressado ? srsrsrs
<ADFENO> Bem, eu não. :D
<illuminarch> rsrsrsrs
<Augusto> Claro que não galera! KKKKK To meio perdido!
<illuminarch> Augusto fala ae o que ta pegando ?
<Augusto> To tentando fz a minha placa de vídeo linux aceitar o monitor wind...!
<illuminarch> Ursinha boa tarde e ae pereba spiga Ricardo__  Cesar_Augusto bino boa tarde povo... to vivo :)
<illuminarch> Augusto como assim ? monitor windows ?
<illuminarch> Me esplica melhor talvez eu possa te ajudar!
<illuminarch> *explica
<Augusto> Oh, a soma das teclas não dá a opção do gerenciador!
<ADFENO> Como eu já suspeitava. :D
<ADFENO> Bem, tente os comandos que nosso amigo illuminarch sugeriu.
<illuminarch> voce estao querendo fazer o o que ? eu to ficando maluco... vamos la um de cada vez... voces estao querendo o que ?
<Augusto>  Eu havia pedido umas dicas de como fazer meu megalinux conhecer meu monitor LG LED FLATRON E2360!
<illuminarch> gente vamos la vou por todos os comandos usando uname-a vai mostrar varis informacoes
<illuminarch> usando uname -r vai mostrar a versao do kernel
<illuminarch> usando uname -o vai mostrar o sistema operacional
<illuminarch> pronto
<illuminarch> disso nao passa srsrs
<illuminarch> ao menos que eu lembre
<illuminarch> Augusto nunca ouvi falar no megalinux, voce sabe qual eh a distro mae ?
<Augusto> vou fz isso mano! Pera ae!
<ADFENO> Deixemos ele se organizar um pouco.
<ADFENO> Temos que respeitar as diferentes variações rítmicas dos membros. :D
<illuminarch> Augusto estranho o monitor nao funcionar, certamente possa ser a sua placa de video que nao esta sendo reconhecida
<illuminarch> identifiquei que sua distro e baseada no ubuntu 8.0
<ADFENO> Nossa. :D Sem acessar o computador!
<illuminarch> ADFENO o que ? srsrsrs o que vc fez ai srsrs
<Augusto> Oh, digitei o comando e n deu certo!
<illuminarch> Augusto qual comando ?
<spiga> checa a config do arquivo xorg.conf
<spiga> fica no /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ADFENO> Bem, eu não fiz nada, mas agora me recordo que é possível de fato identificar o SO de certo usuário pelo Linux. :D
<Augusto> oh galera. assim, eu devo escrever algo antes destes comandos? Sei lá, alguma letra que os antecedam?
<illuminarch> ADFENO sim existe um plugin no irc para isso, mas nao consulte nada mais que o google srsrs
<bino> boa illuminarch
<ADFENO> Bem, agora sem mais atrasos, continuemos a ajudar nosso amigo Augusto.
<illuminarch> Augusto voce tem que usar os comandos como super usuario ou sudo  como desejar
<illuminarch> bino quanto tempo heheh tudo certo cntigo ?
<ADFENO> Algo como "sudo [comandos, parâmetros e etc]
<ADFENO> *".
<bino> illuminarch, é verdade, tempo mesmo. Tudo certo e você ?
<illuminarch> para visualizar o arquivo que o nosso amigo spiga sugeriu voce deve usar um editor como o nano ou gedit por exemplo        sudo nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<Augusto> calma ae galera! KKKKKK
<illuminarch> ou se preferir que abra uma janelatipo bloco de notas use sudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<illuminarch> bino tudo caminhando... :) e ai com o blog ? bombando ?
<ADFENO> Acho que o GEdit com o sudo é meio arriscado, talvez o gkdo, ou algo assim, não me recordo.
<spiga> gksu
<illuminarch> ADFENO eh preciso... ja que vai ser feito alteracoes..ele tem que usar algum editor
<illuminarch> spiga nao sou bom de xorg ajuda ae :)
<ADFENO> Isto, sabe o que é... não mexo em Terminal. :D
<Augusto> consegui abrir ver a versão e o sistema operacional!
<spiga> Augusto: vamo la mano..
<spiga> Augusto: abre o terminal
<Augusto> 2.6.1-23-generic-pae - versão do kernel
<spiga> Augusto: abriu?
<illuminarch> spiga valeu ae Augusto ADFENO to indo nessa tenho um banco de dados para arrumar :( um abraco e boa sorte!
<Augusto> GNU/LINUX - sist. operacional
<spiga> falows
<ADFENO> Pois bem gente, a conversa realmente está boa, mas preciso me ausentar por algumas horas, em função de algumas venezianas que preciso limpar.
<Augusto> Valeu cara pela força!
<bino> illuminarch, isso é bom :) Estou com novo domínio: http://bino.cc por enquanto direcionando ao blog
<ADFENO> bino: Se importa de me dizer do que seu blog trata?
<Augusto> <illuminarch> Agora que te mostrei o SO e a versão o que eu devo fz?
<bino> illuminarch, mas ainda com o aquele, blog.binoinformatica.com, este apenas para ficar mas fácil para gravar ;)
<Augusto> Lá eu encontro as informações?
<Augusto> <illuminarch> Kd vc mano?
<ADFENO> Augusto: Seu SO possui uma central de programas, ou um repositório?
<Augusto> como eu vejo isso! Meu, eu sou novo com o lunix!
<Augusto> linux
<ADFENO> Ah, então tud bem, não se preocupe. Iremos por partes.
<ADFENO> Bem, você vê aquelees menos na barra de tarefas (Em uma das barras que ficam em cima ou em baixo), existem menus chamados Aplicativos (Applications), Sistema (System) e outros.
<Augusto> O comando é sudo
<ADFENO> *aqueles menus*
<ADFENO> Correto?
<Augusto> certo!
<elionay> o cara inicio no linux agora e vcs tao ensinando ele a usar fluxbox?
<elionay> lol
<ADFENO> ?
<elionay> ADFENO: qual distro vc ta usando?
<ADFENO> Uso Ubuntu 11.10
<elionay> a
<elionay> li coisa que nao existe ali
<elionay> hm
<elionay> vo sair
<elionay> jaja eu volto
<elionay> :*
<ADFENO> Bem, continuemos Augusto.
<Cesar_Augusto> illuminarch:  :D
<Augusto> 8.0
<ADFENO> Procure dentro destes menus algo como "Central de programas", "Gerenciador Synaptic" ou algo parecido.
<Augusto> achei a central!
<ADFENO> Bem, acesse-a.
<Augusto> Pronto
<ADFENO> Procure por um campo de texto usado para pesquisas.
<Augusto> certo!
<Augusto> Pode ir de boa que ta dando pra ir mano! Vlw pela preocupação!
<Augusto> Pode falando!
<ADFENO> Bem, este campo pode ser usado para saber quais pacotes ou programas estão disponíveis nos repositórios tanto originais da Canonical, quanto disponíveis por participantes da comunidade... Mas lembrando que as configurações de acesso aos mais diversos pacotes podem ser alteradas, mas isto de fato você precisa descobrir futuramente.
<ADFENO> Bem, vamos agora prosseguir. :D
<Augusto> Blz!
<ADFENO> Se você sabe como funciona um mecanismo de pesquisa na internet, sabe que como este campo funciona.
<Augusto> Aham!
<ADFENO> Pois bem, tente encontrar algo como "X Org" ou "X Server"
<Augusto> Apareceu td menos isso!
<ADFENO> Então, tentemos algo mais detalhado, escreva assim:
<ADFENO> x11 x org server desktop
<Augusto> td junto?
<ADFENO> Do jeito que escrevi :D
<Augusto> Nada brother!
<Augusto> Isso td é exatamente pra que? Só p eu entender!
<ADFENO> Precisamos saber se seu SO possui de fato um programa de configuração detalhado para o vídeo.
<Augusto> Entendi!
<Augusto> E agora man?
<ADFENO> Bem, suponho que não foi encontrado nada. Correto?
<Augusto> Sim!
<ADFENO> Bem, nesse caso... Poderia me informar o nome completo de seu monitor?
<willians_> Boa tarde,  a atualização online do ubuntu 10.04 par ao 10.10 é muito grande?
<Augusto> LG LED FLATRON E2360
<ADFENO> Ok Augusto, vou me informar sobre este monitor
<ADFENO> *.
<Augusto> Blz!
<moskvat> willians_, instala do zeroe evita dor de cabeça :-D
<willians_> moskvat obrigado pela dica,  vou ver se baixo a midia nova. meu problema e uma pessima conexão com a internet!
<willians_> lenta demais
 * RadarZ está away; work - site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
<moskvat> uma lan house com internet boa uns 30 minutos já era, mais barato que um café
<willians_> verdade. obrigado pela dica. não tinha pensado na lan house
<willians_> boa tarde a todos, até breve.
<ADFENO> Augusto, segundo minhas informações, seu monitor é widescreen (16:9, uma tela retangular ou "deitada"). Correto?
<Augusto> Tela retangular!
<ADFENO> Hmmm... Ok.
<Augusto> Ok!
<ADFENO> Você por acaso consegue tirar uma foto da tela (De preferência com figuras e textos) para que eu talvez possa conseguir informações extras sobre o problema?
<ADFENO> E logicamente, tente enviar-me tal foto.
<Augusto> Oh, vou te mandar o modelo que vem na etiqueta! Achi que assim fica mais fácil!
<Augusto> LG FLATRON E2360V-PN
<Augusto> Modelo: E2360VT
<Augusto> Ajuda assim velho?
<ADFENO> Bem, considerando que já sei o modelo original (LG LED Flatron E2360V-PN), de qualquer modo nossa querida LG carece de manuais.
<Augusto> Da um google que aparece a foto!
<ADFENO> Apenas os textos estão estranhos?
<Augusto> A imagem tbm fica meio embaçada!
<ADFENO> Algumas cores estão incorretas? Ou estranhas?
<Augusto> chei o manual: http://www.lge.com/br/informatica/monitor/LG-monitores-led-E2360V.jsp
<Augusto> chei
<Augusto> Achei
<ADFENO> Hmmm... :D
<ADFENO> Augusto: Pressione o botão Menu (No seu monitor) e depois o botão Auto.
<Augusto> Blz!
<Augusto> Ja havia feito isso antes!
<ADFENO> Alguma mudança?
<ADFENO> Hmmm...
<ADFENO> Neste caso, prossigamos. :D
<Augusto> Não! Ele repete o processo mais ainda assim nada!
<ADFENO> Bem, tentemos assim:
<Augusto> diga
<ADFENO> Pressione o botão Menu, e pressione o botão Mode, se estou certo haverão varios modos de imagem, teste cada um deles.
<Augusto> Então mano, eu ja fiz td isso no monitor!
<Augusto> Ao meu ver, a placa de rede não suporta a resolução do monitor certo?
<ADFENO> Hmmm... Você por acaso consegue acessar as configurações de vídeo do SO?
<Augusto> Bom, o que eu li na internet é que como não encontra-se o driver de instalação para linux, o ideal seria fazê-la via terminal! Correto?
<ADFENO> Digamos que sim, vou ver se o Linux já vem com um drive pronto para uso.
<Augusto> Então eu usei o atalho ctrl+alt+f1, loguei normal e coloquei o comando junto com o sudo!]
<Augusto> não reconheceu e então nessa situação eu deveria reverter o arquivo de xorg.conf para oldxorg.conf! Fiz isso e nada!
<Daekdroom> Mas reverter o arquivo não faz nada, de fato.
<Augusto> Ai eu deveria matar o gerenciador de login sudo killall gdm!
<Augusto> Blz!
<ADFENO> A questão é que aparentemente, o X Org não está instalado em seu Linux, mas não se desespere, sei que seu SO tem uma configurador de vídeo.
<Augusto> Blz!
<Daekdroom> ADFENO, O X.org não precisa estar instalado para ter interface gráfica?
<Augusto> Até que eu to me saindo bem! KKKKKK
<Augusto> Nunca fiz isso o linux!
<ADFENO> Hmmm, grato pela informação Daekdroom.
<illuminarch> Daekdroom soh pra adicionais mais informacoes, no meu caso uso uma placa intel e nao uso o xorg.. :)
<Augusto> Reverter no sentido de ja estar configurado invertidamente!
<Daekdroom> illuminarch, usa o quê?
<illuminarch> Daekdroom o xorg na verdade é utilizado por outras placas, o proprio driver da intel que é opensource gerencia tudo sozinho sem precisa de outros.
<Daekdroom> O X.Org é o servidor gráfico.
<Augusto> Mano, acho que a placa é intel!
<Daekdroom> O driver da intel está no pacote xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Daekdroom> E se você procurar as dependências, o xserver-xorg-core é uma delas.
<Augusto> Se o processador é intel a placa tbm é não é msm?
<Daekdroom> Ser opensource ou não não tem nada a ver com isso.
<Daekdroom> Não, Augusto
<illuminarch> Daekdroom sim
<illuminarch> eu uso o arch linux.. mas nunca precisei alterar nada no xorg
<Augusto> Pera ae, eu acredito em quem?
<Daekdroom> illuminarch, alguma coisa você precisa estar usando para ter servidor gráfico.
<Daekdroom> Augusto, a placa de vídeo pode muito bem não ser intel mesmo que o processador seja
<Augusto> ta! Mais o que eu faço então?
<Daekdroom> Não sei.
<illuminarch> Daekdroom somente  o driver intel
<ADFENO> Augusto: Vá para o Terminal: cd /.
<Daekdroom> illuminarch, isso não é possível
<illuminarch> depois que o o xorg nao usa mais ohal
<illuminarch> hal
<illuminarch> que nunca mais mechi no xorg
<Daekdroom> Mas você usa o X.org?
<Daekdroom> AH!
<Daekdroom> Você está falando do xorg.conf
<Daekdroom> E não do X.org em si
<illuminarch> exato falo do xorg.conf
<ADFENO> nano [Caminho para o xorg.conf].
<illuminarch> cada driver normalmente vem com seu xorg
<illuminarch> :)
<Daekdroom> illuminarch, não é essa a termologia
<ADFENO> Ops...
<Daekdroom> O Xorg é o servidor em si.
<illuminarch> eu sei que eh um servidor
<Daekdroom> Só que agora ele é capaz de detectar e configurar corretamente.
<ADFENO> sudo nano [Caminho para o xorg.conf].
<Daekdroom> Mas não é que cada driver vem com seu 'xorg'
<Daekdroom> E mesmo que ele não utilize o xorg.conf, ainda é possível optar por usá-lo quando necessário.
<illuminarch> Daekdroom se vem ou nao.. a notificacao que eu recebi a dois anos atras e ainda recebo é " xorg intel new avaliable" o que significaria isso pra voce?
<ADFENO> Acalmem-se, não vamos discutir.
<illuminarch> ADFENO sudo nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<Augusto> galera, eu n sei nem se o sudo está instalado no meu pc!
<Daekdroom> illuminarch, Um novo driver do X.org para placas intel está disponível, suponho.
<Augusto> Ja pesquisei na central do ubuntu!
<ADFENO> Grato illuminarch.
<illuminarch> ADFENO nada :)
<ADFENO> Augusto: Sigamos a recomendação do illuminarch.
<Augusto> À partir de onde?
<ADFENO> cd /sudo nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<ADFENO> Ops
<ADFENO> Cd /
<ADFENO> Sudo nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<illuminarch> ADFENO para ver a listagem de todos os componentes do seu pc use o comando no terminal lsdev
<Augusto> esse espeço e letra maiúscula tbm?
<illuminarch> Augusto letra minuscula
<ADFENO> Não, a letra maiuscula é uma mania minha.
<illuminarch> rsrsr to engolindo letrinhas hoje
<illuminarch> aff
<Augusto> Sudo nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<Augusto> Assim?
<illuminarch> Augusto sim... nao precisa do S do sudo maiusculo
<ADFENO> Sim, mas apenas em minúsculas
<elionay> mas pra isso vc precisa instalar o 'procinfo'
<ADFENO> ???
<elionay> 'sudo apt-get install procinfo'
<elionay> e oq o illuminarch falo ali
<elionay> lsdev
<elionay> saca
<ADFENO> Ah
<ADFENO> Prefiro lshw, lspci, lsusb e outros. :D
<elionay> hm
<Augusto> como eu faço isso?
<illuminarch> ADFENO voce usa esses comandos mas todos sao da mesma linhagem
<ADFENO> De fato illuminarch.
<illuminarch> elionay da uma força aos meninos ae que to louco ajudando em outros canais :)
<Augusto> pera ae galera, o que eu faço primeiro?
<elionay> 'sudo apt-get install procinfo'
<elionay> depois lsdev
<Augusto> E isso eu faço no terminal?
<elionay> assim vc vera tudo que esta em andamento
<elionay> s
<Augusto> ?
<ADFENO> Bem, continuemos.
<Augusto> sudo apt-get install procinfo?
<elionay> yep
<elionay> pra pode usar o lsdev
<elionay> calma ae to numa briga com o pessoal da CTBC Netsuper aqui
<elionay> fone
<ADFENO> Bem, Augusto, faça os comandos na seguinte ordem (No Terminal):
<ADFENO> cd /
<ADFENO> sudo nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<Augusto> Pera ae, ainda está instalando!
<ADFENO> Ok
<ADFENO> *.
<Augusto> por coriosidade, para que são esses programas?
<Augusto> Intalou!
<ADFENO> Bem, o tal "lsdev" nunca testei, mas o nano é uma espécie de editar de texto em console.
<Augusto> 1. é só cd /?
<ADFENO> Sim
<ADFENO> Com "cd /" você deverá voltar para a raiz do seu disco rígido (Ou sistema de arquivos, como chamamos no Linux).
<Augusto> o cd / deu certo agora o outro não deu!
<Augusto> command not found
<ADFENO> Vamos então fazer assim:
<ADFENO> Digite apenas "sudo".
<ADFENO> Qual foi o retorno?
<Augusto> positivo
<ADFENO> O "sudo" retornou como existente ou inexistente?
<Augusto> existente!
<Augusto> Ah, o que significa sudo?
<Daekdroom> sudo é necessário para privilégios de administrador.
<Daekdroom> Questão de segurança.
<elionay> sudo e su sao a mesma coisa
<Augusto> Entendi!
<Augusto> ok!
<Daekdroom> elionay, no Ubuntu é sudo
<Daekdroom> Tem algumas diferenças menores.
<elionay> su funciona aqui tambem
<ADFENO> Bem, tente agora o comando "nano" e me informe se ele existe.
<Daekdroom> Aqui também, mas não entendo porque leio em tudo que é lugar que é sudo
<elionay> pq antigamente era sudo depois que abreviaram pra su
<elionay> pelomenos e assim q eu vi em algum lugar
<elionay> kkkkkkkk
<elionay> ou vice e versa
<elionay> enfim
<elionay> tudo e a mesma coisa
<Augusto> inexiste
<ADFENO> Hmmm... Tente então o comando "gedit". e novamente me informe o retorno.
<Augusto> existe
<ADFENO> Então, escreva:
<Augusto> para que serve?
<ADFENO> GEdit é um editor de texto simples.
<ADFENO> Prossigamos, escreva:
<Augusto> ok
<ADFENO> sudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<Augusto> Abriu uma janela do xorg
<ADFENO> O que está escrito nela?
<ADFENO> É apenas texto?
<Augusto> Está em branco! Me parece que é para escrever e salvar algo!
<ADFENO> Hmmm... Me parece que o arquvio xorg.conf não existe em seu SO, se este for o caso, aconselho usar a ferramenta de configuração de vídeo padrão do SO.
<ADFENO> Já que não se pode encontrar em que arquivo as configurações são registradas.
<Augusto> Então o que eu faço?
<ADFENO> Temos que procurar no menu Sistema por algo semelhante à "Vídeo", "Monitores", "Tela", ou "Configurações".
<Augusto> achei!
<ADFENO> Lembrando que este é apenas um configurador simples.
<Augusto> ok
<ADFENO> Ou seja, talvez ele não resolva o problema.
<Augusto> ok
<ADFENO> Mas, tentemos, diga-me, qual resolução consta aí?
<Augusto> Máx?
<ADFENO> Não, no configurador (No programa).
<Augusto> 640 x 480
<Augusto> 800 x 600
<ADFENO> Tente valores maiores como 1024x768
<ADFENO> *.
<Augusto> 1024 x 768
<ADFENO> Houve algum resultado?
<Augusto> 1280 x 1024
<Augusto> As três melhores ficaram enormes!
<Augusto> As três menores!
<Augusto> 1280 x 1024 essa é a max!
<ADFENO> Hmmm... Tente achar uma que se aproxime da suportada pelo seu monitor.
<Augusto> é essa última!
<ADFENO> Bem, teste-a.
<Augusto> A do monitor é muito superior a esta!
<ADFENO> Compreendo.
<Augusto>  Mas isso tudo eu ja tinha feito!
<Augusto> Na mesma!
<ADFENO> Bem, vou lhe perguntar uma coisa: Você, ao usar 1024x768 ou a resolução máxima listada, não sofre nenhuma falha gráfica (Cor incorreta, por exemplo), apenas o fato de que as coisas tornam-se "maiores"?
<Augusto> Só fica embaçada!
<Augusto> Como um vidro com orvalho!
<Augusto> Fica nítido mais embaçado!
<ADFENO> Hmmm, isto está em todo o monitor, ou apenas em uma parte?
<Augusto> todo!
<Augusto> ?
<ADFENO> Bem, você já tento alterar os níveis de contraste e nitidez no seu monitor?
<Augusto> Sim!
<ADFENO> Hmmm... Sinceramente, não vejo outra razão a não ser dizer que isto possa ser um problema para técnicos.
<Augusto> Mais tanto o pc qt o monitor são novos!
<elionay> cara
<ADFENO> Acontece, minha placa-mãe por exemplo queimou, e não possuo meu computador nem mais de três meses, e não costumo forçá-lo, não gosto de coisas pesadas. :D
<elionay> eu instalei meu ubuntu aqui no meu note e nunca sequer passei perto do xorg
<ADFENO> Idem, mas é de fato uma mão na roda sabermos os básicos. :D
<Augusto> O que eu faço então?
<ADFENO> Agora é esperar por algum usuário mais vivido nestes casos. :D
<Augusto> Será que é pelo fato de n ter o xorg no meu pc?
<Daekdroom> Mas você tem o X.org
<ADFENO> Creio que não. O X Org é apenas um complemento.
<Augusto> Então, pq n deu certo?
<Daekdroom> O X.org não é um complemento
<Daekdroom> Ele É o servidor gráfico
<Daekdroom> Não sei.
<Daekdroom> A não ser que a distribuição seja muito antiga, nesse caso ela pode utilizar o XFree86
<ADFENO> Concordo.
<ADFENO> Infelizmente não possuo pericia com o XFree86.
<Daekdroom> O Ubuntu usa o X.org desde o 5.04
<Daekdroom> Acho improvável o Augusto não estar usando o X.org agora
<ADFENO> Uh, Olhem a hora, preciso limpar as venezianas. :(
<Augusto> Como eu faço então?
<Daekdroom> Não sei. A última vez que eu tentei colocar no xorg.conf a configuração das resoluções manualmente, não funcionou.
<Daekdroom> (mas eu estava usando o 11.04)
<ADFENO> Pessoal, preciso sair. Até mais.
<Daekdroom> Augusto, o comando 'dmesg | grep EDID' retorna alguma coisa?
<Daekdroom> Não cole aqui. Se retornar alguma coisa, use o pastebin.com
<Augusto> PAST O QUE?
<Augusto> 'dmesg | grep EDID td junto assim?
<Daekdroom> dmesg | grep EDID
<Daekdroom> num terminal
<Daekdroom> O que o comando retornar você cola no pastebin, pega o link e cola aqui
<Daekdroom> Se for uma linha ou duas, pode colar aqui direto.
<Daekdroom> Mas é para evitar spam no canal
<Augusto> ESSE TRAÇO NO MEIO É A LETRA ELE?
<Daekdroom> Não
<Daekdroom> Shift + \
<Daekdroom> Pelo menos no meu teclado
<Augusto> aCEITOU
<Daekdroom> Mas retornou alguma coisa?
<Augusto> n
<Augusto> ?
<Daekdroom> Eu esperava que aparecesse alguma mensagem de erro
<Augusto> N apareceu nada!
<Augusto> ?
<Augusto> ?
<Katador> boa tarde
<Katador> alguem ja rodou jogo em uma placa de video "INTEL HD Graphics" ??? to querendo rodar Blattefield 2, mas nao ta rodando
<Augusto> boa tarde!
<barna> boa tarde!
<Augusto> ALGUÉM AI PODE PODE ME AJUDAR A FAZER COM QUE MEU MEGA LINUX CONHEÇA O MEU MONITOR?
<elionay> Augusto: mas ate agora esse dilema?
<Augusto> AHAM!
<Augusto> RS
<Daekdroom> Katador, Battlefield não é um jogo para Windows?
<barna> Augusto, tira o caps-lock por favor!! letras maiusculas quer dizer q vc ta gritando!!!!
<Katador> Daekdroom:  sim
<Daekdroom> Katador, você está usando o Wine, então?
<Katador> o jogo roda cim i wine
<elionay> pra battlefield vc vai precisar do wine se nao me engano
<Daekdroom> Ah
<Katador> o jogo roda, carrega o mapa
<Katador> mas quando abre o mapa, fica tudo cinza escuro
<Daekdroom> Vou olhar no AppDB se tem alguma coisa sobre.
<Katador> mas acho que eh a minha placa de video
<elionay> no vivaolinux tem um artigo completo sobre isso
<Katador> intel hd graphics 128 dedicada
<Daekdroom> Os drivers opensource não são tão amigáveis ao Wine quanto os proprietários.
<Celso> ubuntu game tb. ja vi ao a respeito
<Katador> elionay:  la fala sobre alguns jogos, mas nao sobre o battlefield
<elionay> sim
<elionay> o cara falava sobre garena e o dota, e aquele de guerra cod
<barna> Katador, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3438
<Katador> cabei de achar o site do ubuntu games
<Katador> nao connhecia ele
<Katador> vo la dar uma olhada
<Katador> brigado por enquanto
<elionay> putz
<elionay> odeio quando o cara fala 'obrigado por enquanto'
<elionay> que dizer que amanha se a gente nao der conta nao ta bao?
<elionay> da uma impresao disso ne
<elionay> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Augusto> ok
<Katador> hauahuahauhua
<Augusto> Então, alguém afim de me dar uma força?
<barna> Augusto, vc ja pesquisou no google sabre isso? alguma coisa q fale pra vc mexer no xorg.conf ou algo do tipo???
<Celso> Augusto: está em modo grafico ou em modo grafico tela grande?
<Celso> texto
<Celso> ou grafico
<Augusto> Meu, eu fussei em td que vc possa imaginar! Por isso estou recorrendo a vcs! Normalmente me viro sozinho, mais isso eu n estou conseguindo!
<elionay> e, estamos mal mesmo ein galera somos a  ultima opcao do cara ;/
<barna> kra minha experiencia com monitor é quase 0! eu sempre usei notebook!
<elionay> agora vamos ter que ajuda ele
<elionay> barna e 2 entao
<elionay> estranho que quando eu conecto um monitor grande que eu tenho no meu ubuntu ele reconhece normal e fica normalzinho
<barna> aki tb! projetor tb! funfa 100%!
<elionay> entao
<Augusto> como eu vejo isso?
<Moreira> Então, alguém afim de me dar uma força?
<sharch> Pq os sites por ai dizem que dá para acessar o banco do brasil normalmente com OpenJDK do ubuntu 11.10 e quando tento entrar na minha conta vem o velho erro do passado?
<sharch> pqp banco do brasil dos infernos
<sharch> Alguém ai consegue acessar?
<barna> Moreira, manda a pergunta, quem souber vai lhe responder!
<Moreira> ALGUÉM AI PODE PODE ME AJUDAR A FAZER COM QUE MEU MEGA LINUX CONHEÇA O MEU MONITOR?
<Moreira> Vlw barna!
<barna> Moreira, ah! vc é o Augusto!
<sharch> Moreira; o problema é o monitor ou a placa de video?
<sharch> sua resolução esta ruim?
<barna> Moreira, qual o erro q dá?
<sharch> a aceleração 3d não funciona?
<Celso> sera que se ele matar o Xorg ele entra em configuracao?
<Celso> faz tempo que nao mexo com xorg
<Celso> se estiver em modo texto e der um Killall Xorg
<Celso> sera que qdo. chamar o x ele entra no configurador?
<Moreira> qd entro p ajustar a resolução aparece desconhecido!
<Celso> Moreira: entao esta modo texto agora pelo irssi?
<Celso> ou em modo grafico desconfigurado?
<Celso> pegar o bonde andando é fogo
<Moreira> Oh galera, ja adianto que sou iniciante nisso!
<barna> Moreira, qual a sua placa de video?
<Celso> Moreira: voce esta no gnome ou em uma tela parecida com o MS-Dos dos ruindows?
<Moreira> n faço a mínima idéia!rs
<Celso> parecido,nao igual
<Celso> vixe
<Moreira> crtl + alt + f1?
<Celso> ai vai pro console
<Celso> ctrl+alt+f7 volto pro modo grafico
<Celso> volta
<Moreira> vc ta falando do terminal?
<Celso> sim
<sharch> Celso; não vai entrar no configurador
<sharch> só vai reiniciar o Xorg
<Celso> sharch: hum
<Celso> faz tempo que nao mexo com xorg
<Moreira> to c o terminal aberto!
<Celso> rsrsrs
<sharch> Celso; provavelmente a placa de video dele ta sem o driver adequado
<sharch> Moreira; qual a sua placa de vídeo?
<Celso> teria que dar uma lsmod
<Moreira> Não sei!rs
<barna> Moreira, abre um terminal e digita lspci | grep VGA e fala o q apareceu!
<Celso> ver qual ta carregado
<Celso> gente
<Moreira> ok calma ai!
<Celso> to com a loja lotada aqui
<Celso> ajuda o omi ai
<Celso> alem de ja estar quase na hora de fechar
<elionay> .;5~;5~.
<elionay> af
<Moreira> n apareceu nada!
<barna> Moreira, então digita só lspci
<sharch> Moreira; digite isso em um terminal
<barna> e procura por VGA! me fala o q ta escrito na frete de VGA!
<Moreira> compatible controller: Intel Corporation Device 0102 (rev 09)
<elionay> Moreira: ja viu esse artigo? http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/CorrigindoResolucaoMonitor
<Moreira> n
<elionay> da uma olhada nele
<elionay> e olha esse tambem
<elionay> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<elionay> os 2 artigos sao completissimos
<elionay> um desses 2 vai salvar sua vida
<elionay> principalmente o segundo link
<elionay> muito completo
<Moreira> Eu ja olhei os dois hj! mais o pc n aceita os comandos!
<Celso> vou nessa que ja está na hora
<barna> falow!
<Moreira> Blz! Vlw celso!
<barna> Moreira, vc sabe usar o pastebin?
<Moreira> não!
<barna> Moreira, ok! assim, vou te pedir pra dar um comando no terminal q vai responder um monte de coisas!
<Moreira> ok
<barna> Moreira, pra vc num encher o canal de texto, vc vai entrar no navegador e vai nesse endereço http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<barna> Moreira, dai vc vai copiar tudo q apareceu no seu terminal e e colar no endereço q vc abriu no navegador!
<barna> vai coloca o seu nome em Psoter: e clica em Paste!
<Moreira> ok
<barna> Moreira, ele vai re-carregar a pagina e vai mudar o endereço da pagina, vai ficar com um monte de numero no final!
<barna> ai vc copia o novo endereço e cola aki! eu vou abrir esse endereço no meu navegador pra ver o que vc colou!
<barna> vamos lá!
<barna> vc vai dar 2 comando e colar na pagina http://paste.ubuntu.com/ !
<barna> 1- lspci
<barna> 2- lsusb
<Moreira> pera ai! Eu dei os dois comandos, copiei e colei os retornos n espaço da página! Agora o que eu faço?
<barna> Moreira, colocou o seu nome em poster? depois de colocar o nome Clica em PASTE
<barna> Moreira, espera re-carregar a pagina e me manda o endereço da pagina!
<Moreira> Aham
<Moreira> http://paste.ubuntu.com/775630/
<barna> isso!
<barna> deixa eu ler lá!
<Moreira> ok
<barna> q zica ele num fala o modelo da placa de video!
<Moreira> estranho né?
<barna> mas é intel! até onde eu sei a intel num precisa de driver proprietario!
<barna> muito estranho!
<Moreira> Bom p processador é intel, se essa info ajudar em algo!
<barna> Moreira, abre um terminal e digita isso! sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<barna> ele vai te pedir a senha!
<barna> quando vc digitar num vai aparecer nada!
<barna> vc digita a senha e da enter! depois me fala o q aconteceu
<Moreira> Oh, o que vc acha de fazermos assim: junto com o montor veio um cd de instalação, serto? O que ocorre é que qd eu boto ele p rodar o pc identifica ele como vírus impedindo o prosseguimento do feito!
<barna> Moreira, no linux ou no win?
<patrick__> boa tarde povo
<Moreira> no linux! O monitor é para win!
<barna> patrick__, boa!
<barna> Moreira, provavelmente esse cd só tenha driver pra win!
<barna> nunca vi nenhum fabricante mandar driver pra linux!
<barna> Moreira, vc deu o comando q te falei agora pouco?
<barna> sudo apt-get install etc........
<Moreira> aham: xserver-xorg-video-intel já é a versão mais nova.
<Moreira> Os seguintes pacotes foram automaticamente instalados e não são mais requeridos:
<Moreira>   jackd
<Moreira> É isso que apareceu!
<barna> certo!
<barna> o deiver da intel ta instalado!
<Moreira> ok
<barna> kra a gente tem q descubrir qual a sua placa de video pre poder pesquisar como resolver o seu problema!
<Moreira> como eu faço p descobrir?
<barna> Moreira, vc tem outro OS instalado no seu comp?
<paulo> olá
<barna> olá!
<paulo> alguém para me ajudar a conseguir instalar o wireless num compac mini com o ubuntu 11.10
<paulo> ?????
<Moreira> N! Somente o linux
<barna> paulo, depois de instalar o ubuntu, vc fez uma atualização do sistema?
<paulo> como?
<barna> paulo, em 99% dos casos isso resolve!
<paulo> ok, vou tentar
<barna> paulo, vc consegue acessar a internet como ele por cabo?
<ADFENO> Olá pessoal.
<barna> Moreira, tem um livecd? ou liveusb?
<elionay> Moreira: os 2 artigos nao deu certo?
<Moreira> n
<elionay> oloko pc dos infernos esse seu entao
<elionay> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Moreira> barna tenho o que?
<barna> live-cd
<Moreira> kkkkkkk nem fale! To aqui desde manhã!
<Moreira> o que é isso?
 * ADFENO está exausto. :D
<barna> Moreira, como q vc instalou o linux num seu comp?
<Moreira> vc ta falando do cd de instalação?
<barna> sim
<Moreira> Meu ele ja veio assim!
<Moreira> acredita?
<barna> só falar uma coisa! to usando sinal wireless do visinho sem senha, se eu cair é pq ele desligou a wireless! ok?
<Moreira> ok
<barna> Moreira, hummmm! o comp já veio com o mega linux instalado?
<Moreira> Sim!
<Moreira> Eu eu nunca vi na minha vida isso!
<paulo> barna, muito obrigado, afinal era tão simples
<barna> filha da mãe do kra q te vendeu! pq ele deveria ter configurado isso antes!
<barna> paulo, de nada!
<barna> é bom ajudar e saber q deu certo!
<barna> :D
<ADFENO> Por favor, sem palavrões. :D
<barna> Moreira, vc tem uma bai internet ai?
<barna> ADFENO, obrigado! é bom saber q tem gente q gosta de respeito por aki!
<barna> :D
<Moreira> o que isso?
<barna> ah! desculpa tb!
<ADFENO> :D
<barna> Moreira, mau, boa internet?
<Moreira> sim!
<barna> Moreira, gravador de cd e cd virgem? ou um pen-drive de 1gb (ou maior) q possa ser formatado?
<Moreira> sim!
<barna> Moreira, massa! baixa esse arquivo! http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Moreira> cd de qts mgb?
<barna> 700mb
<barna> Moreira, depois de baixar grava num cd virgem!
<Moreira> ok
<barna> bom, vou tomar banho e comer!
<Moreira> vai demorar um pouco pra baixar!
<barna> Moreira, se eu num voltar, depois de gravar o cd, da boot por ele!
<Moreira> Vc vlta?
<Moreira> volta?
<barna> se meu visinho não desligar a wireless! sim!
<Moreira> o que é dar boot?
<barna> Moreira, iniciar o computador pelo cd!
<barna> ele vai te perguntar se vc quer instalar o ubuntu ou testar o ubuntu sem modificar nada no seu comp!
<barna> vc clica em testar sem modificar!
<Moreira> é o ubuntu 11.10?
<barna> ele vai entrar num versão de teste do ubuntu!
<barna> Moreira, sim!
<Moreira> Esse eu tenho aqui!
<barna> pq vc num falow antes!
<barna> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Moreira> vou cancelar o dow!
<barna> ok
<Moreira> N sabia que vc iria pedir!kkkkkk
<barna> vou deixar meu banho/lanche pra daki a pouco tb! hehehehehehhe
<barna> Moreira, bom vamos lá!
<barna> o comp q vc ta falando comigo é o comp q ta com problema?
<Moreira> Minto, o que eu teno é o 11.04
<barna> Moreira, sem problemas!
<Moreira> Vc conhesse esse ubuntu? Esse é aquele em que a tela fica com cara de wind...! Têm como mantê-la assim!
<Moreira> Esse msm!
<barna> eh!
<barna> kra esse mega linux pelo q vi aki no google esse mega linux é meio velinho!
<Moreira> É? não sei disso!
<barna> Moreira, abre um terminal e digita sudo apt-get install sysinfo
<barna> ele vai instalar o sysinfo!
<Moreira> bom barna, como eu devo fazer agora?
<barna> agora digita sysinfo no terminal
<barna> vai abrir uma tela, clica em system
<Moreira> eu n coloquei o cd ainda p rodar!
<barna> ok, vc ta no megalinux certo?
<Moreira> Aham!
<barna> otimo!
<Moreira> coloco o cd agora?
<barna> me fala o q ta escrito em release, e kernel!
<barna> n
<barna> abre o sysinfo!
<Moreira> Ta dizendo que o sysinfo n está instalado!
<barna> Moreira, quero saber qual a versão do seu megalinux!
<Moreira> 8.08
<barna> putz, mais velho q andar pra frente!
<Moreira> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<barna> vc sabe a configuração do seu comp?
<Moreira> como assim?
<barna> processador, memoria ram etc....
<Moreira> RAM 6GB DDR3
<Moreira> Proc.: Intel core i5 2300
<barna> putz de novo, comp novo com OS velho!
<Moreira> Placa mãe on!
<barna> Moreira, faz assim, coloca o cd do 11.04 no drive e re-inicia o comp, provavelmente ele vai iniciar pelo cd. testa ele e ve se a resolução ta ok? se tiver vc pode instalar uma versão mais nova do ubuntu! eu aconselho usar o 11.10! ele ta com menos pau!
<Moreira> Pera ae, mais como a gente volta a se falar?
<barna> Moreira, te mandei o meu msn e gtalk por mensagem privada!
<barna> vc pode falar comigo por lá ou aki no canal!
<Moreira> falar por aqui msm!
<Moreira> sem fazer alterações no pc né?
<barna> ok, testa lá q eu vou comer, ja ja eu to aki de novo, não vou desconectar o comp!
<barna> Moreira, isso!
<Moreira> Blz!
<Moreira> O problema é que eu quero manter a cara de windows!
<barna> testa ele e ve o q vc acha!
<elionay> moreira vc nao disse que tava usando ubuntu?
<elionay> um pc desse e usando megalinux?
<elionay> vc merece a morte Moreira
<elionay> kkkkkkkkkk
<ADFENO> Nossa.
<Fisico> galera, alguem lembra o nome do aparelho q dividi a conexão?tipo: eu preciso do aparelho que entra o fio da rede, que vem do modem, depois tem várias saídas de internet
<ADFENO> Talvez você se refere ao hub, ou switch
<ADFENO> *.
<Fisico> adfeno obrigado
<Fisico> adfeno isso mesmo
<Fisico> adfeno valeu!
<Fisico> :)
<Moreira> barna, mais eu baixo todos os aplicativos?
<L88os> boa tarde?
<L88os> boa tarde
<elionay> boa tarde L88os
<L88os> será que tem algum desenvolvedor por ai?
<L88os> elionay: sabe onde vou para reportar um erro?
<elionay> aqui e apenas suporte mas se voce dizer qual seu problema talvez possamos te ajudar
<L88os> meu sistema esta estranho, quando ligo, a barra superior fica com algumas linhas como se tivesse algum problema com o vídeo, ai se Aperto Enter o computador volta para a parte de login.
<elionay> ixi nao sei como te ajudar
<elionay> ;/
<L88os> gostaria de reportar o erro para que fosse solucionado.
<Katador> boa tarde
<Katador> pessoal, alguem sabe, onde configurar o wine pra nao abrir mais em modo FULLSCREEN?
<Daekdroom> O Wine não abre em modo fullscreen
<Daekdroom> Deve ser o aplicativo que você está usando
<Daekdroom> Nesse caso, configure o aplicativo
<patrick__> alguem ai pode me ajudar em relação ao iptables
<patrick__> ?
<elionay> ae galera mais tarde eu volto bjo pra vc :*
<barna> Katador, ai ainda?
<Katador> sim
<barna> Katador, conseguiu resolver o problema do wine em fullscreen?
<Katador> pois entao cara
<Katador> so mudei a opçao no CS
<Katador> e deu certo, abri o jogo em modo "janela"
<barna> massa!
<Katador> smi
<Katador> sim
<Katador> hoje a tarde tentei instala o battlefield 2
<Katador> mas nao tive sucesso
<Katador> ahuahuahaa
<barna> Katador, eu te mandei um link da winehq falando como q faz! vc viu?
<Katador> sim
<Katador> vi sim
<Katador> mas o problema nao eh bem na instalaçao
<Katador> e sim na hora de roda o jogo
<Katador> algo relacionado com a minha placa de video
<barna> no link num tinha nada falando a respeito?
<barna> Katador, vc sabe dizer qual o erro?
<Katador> nao
<Katador> unica coisa eh que
<Katador> o jogo carrega normal
<Katador> carrega o mapa
<Katador> mas quando abre o mapa, fica tudo escuro
<barna> Katador, roda o jogo pelo terminal. dai da pra vc ver o erro!
<Katador> tipo em tons de cinza
<Katador> vo tentar
<patrick__> povo
<Katador> so que agora to um pouco ocupado
<patrick__> em relação ao ubuntu server e o debian
<Katador> mas obrigado pela dica barna
<barna> de nada!
<patrick__> teriam a mesma segurança e estabilidade?
<patrick__> ?
<barna> patrick__, estou falando sem nenhuma base concreta, apenas o meu achismo! eu acho q o debian é mais estavel/seguro q o ubuntu!
<barna> até pq o debian é o pai do ubuntu!
<patrick__> ok
<patrick__> mas nao sao a mesma coisa?
<barna> mas o debian é muito mais de dificil de mexer/configurar!
<barna> muito parecidos, mas o ubuntu é mais "amigavel"!!!
<barna> o debian é cru! muitas coisas vc tem q fazer na unha, em quanto no ubuntu vc faz com 2 clics de mouse!
<patrick__> no caso
<kira> oi
<patrick__> eu estou falando em relação a server
<barna> nunca usei o server! só o ubuntu e ubuntu studio!
<barna> e debian lenny e squeeze!
<barna> kira, oi!
<kira> barna meu pc ta sem som!
<barna> kira, fale mais a respeito! quando e pq ele ficou sem som!
<kira> quando eu terminei de formatalo hoje... eu instalei o ubuntu 10.04
<ADFENO> Olá pessoal, olá patrick_
<ADFENO> *.
<kira> fui no alsamixer e tem um que esta em off
<kira> como faço pra tiralo do off e colocar em on
<kira> ?
<barna> qual OS vc usava antes?
<kira> barna ubuntu
<barna> kira, 10.04 mesmo?
<kira> kkk pq
<kira> e esse mesmo
<barna> kira, pra alterar os valores do alsamixer vc usa as setas, pro lados pra escolher e pra cima e pra baixo pra aumentar ou diminuir o som!
<barna> kira, saber se num podia ser um problema de compatibilidade! tipo, tem coisas q funfam numa versão q num funfam em outras!
<kira> eu ja fiz isso no alsamixer
<kira> so falta um que esta em off
<barna> kira, qual?
<kira> barna o independ
<kira> <independ>
<barna> nossa, num tem esse aki no meu!
<barna> eu to usando o 10.04 tb!
<kira> ok
<barna> kira, em Sistema>Preferencias>Som ta tudo ok?
<kira> nao
<barna> kira, como assim? o q ta errado?
<kira> alguem sabe pq meu pc ta sem som
<UdontKnow> ae
<ADFENO> Olá UdontKnow.
<Marverick> :]
<ADFENO> Olá Marverick.
<Marverick> whats the time aí UdontKnow
<Marverick> ADFENO opa
<UdontKnow> Marverick: 22:50
<barna> Boa!
<Marverick> ok
<UdontKnow> acabei de chegar em casa, heh
<Marverick> isso ae
<Marverick> eu cheguei a duas horas
<barna> ta morando no museu ainda?
<Marverick> tavo na academia
<UdontKnow> barna: nem, agora to no meu ape
<Marverick> +/- isso
<UdontKnow> barna: to indo trabalhar de barco de manha
<barna> q massa! eu ainda to abrigado na casa de amigos, o kra do AP ta me enrolando!
<UdontKnow> barna: thames clippers r0x
<UdontKnow> pena que no trecho que eu pego pra trabalhar vai quase o trecho todo devagarinho
<UdontKnow> aqui perto de casa o baguio voa na agua
<barna> isso é tipo aquela mega balsa?
<barna> sei qual é! deve ser massa andar desse treco!
<Marverick> no começo deve ser legal
<Marverick> mas depois deve acostumar
<Marverick> barna depende da pessoa tambem
<Marverick> vou fumar ja volto
<barna> sim sim!
<ADFENO> Eu já neveguei de baitera. :D Adorava os velhos tempos.
<UdontKnow> Marverick: eh legal, ao inves de estar espremido no metro, eu tenho poltrona garantida, uma cafeteria dentro do barco, climatizado, ...
<ADFENO> O pai de meu ex-amigo tinha uma baitera que era usada para acessar a fazenda deles.
<UdontKnow> barna: http://img3.photographersdirect.com/img/13725/wm/pd3216607.jpg
<barna> melhor a avião primeira classe!
<ADFENO> Quando eu tirava férias longas da escola, eu e meu amigo combinavamos para a eu passar três meses na fazenda ajudando eles com cisas da casa. Quase nunca adoecia durante minha estadia. :D
<ADFENO> *coisas da casa*
<Marverick> UdontKnow aham
<UdontKnow> barna: http://www.kpmg.com/UK/en/images1/clippr-westminster-894x596.jpg
<Marverick> UdontKnow se voce tivesse especificado
<Marverick> UdontKnow tambem primeiro mundo
<Marverick> tá certo
<Marverick> tinha ate esquecido
<Marverick> UdontKnow precisa pagar a parte o cafe?
<UdontKnow> Marverick: claro
<Marverick> heh
<Marverick> aí o cafe é caro certo?
<UdontKnow> Marverick: depende. uma lata de coca cola dentro do barco eh 1.10 libras
<Marverick> quantos reais 1 libra?
<UdontKnow> Marverick: nao e um absurdo
<UdontKnow> Marverick: 2.80 +/-
<Marverick> aí eles aumentam o preço do cigarro
<Marverick> para a pessoa nao fumar, correto?
<Marverick> uma forma de combater
<UdontKnow> exato
<ADFENO> Wow, excelente. :D
<UdontKnow> aqui cigarro e um absurdo de caro
<UdontKnow> como eu sou alergico a cigarro, acho bom
<ADFENO> Idem.
<UdontKnow> mas mesmo assim, muita gente fuma
<ADFENO> Já eu sofro de asma. :D
<barna> eu ia ficar doido ai! sou uma chaminé ambulante!
<ADFENO> Hahaha... (Puff... Puff) :D
<Marverick> falando no assunto
<Marverick> eu lembro do tempo que nao tinha vicio
<Marverick> nao fumava
<Marverick> nao bebia
<Marverick> apesar de hoje só fumar
<UdontKnow> essa foi a que eu peguei hoje cedo, e parada no pier aqui do lado de casa http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/Thames_Greenwich-Westminster/097_Hurricane-Clipper.jpg
<ADFENO> Bem, estou nesta idade de ouro caro Marverick, e espero continuar para sempre, resisitirei para isso. :D
<Marverick> UdontKnow legal essa condução
<Marverick> ADFENO é isso ai cara nao usa essa porcaria
<ADFENO> Grato pelo apoio.
<Marverick> :]
<UdontKnow> ADFENO: eu tb tenho, mas bem leve... entao nao ando com nada, mas eh foda
 * barna faz da palavras de Marverick as dele!
<ADFENO> Espero que um dia os dependentes do cigarro consigam de fato largar tal.
<Marverick> vou take a shower
<Marverick> ja volto
<HotBit> barna, boa
<barna> boa!
<HotBit> barna, com vao as coisas por ai?
<barna> molhadas!
<barna> e ai?
<HotBit> barna, na mesma
<ADFENO> Hmmm... Chove por aí?
<barna> a 3 dias sem para 1 segundo!
<barna> ja num tenho roupa limpa e seca pra usar! ou ta molhada ou ta suja!
<ADFENO> Pois aqui no sul de Santa Catarina não está chovendo.
<barna> sem falar q ta tudo umido e mofando!
<barna> ue to em Belo Horizonte! ja num aguento mais!
<ADFENO> :F
<ADFENO> :D
<barna> sem falar q eu trabalho com publico, com chuva ninguem sai de casa! tamo quase indo a falência por conta da chuva!
<HotBit> chega de chuva....
<toter> eu acho que não está chovendo o suficiente...
<ADFENO> Nossa.
<barna> toter, quer pegar um pouco da chuva daki e lever pra vc????
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKk
<toter> :)
<Marverick> done
<UdontKnow> barna: heh, vem pra londres, chove dia sim dia tambem, e todo mundo sai de casa normal
<UdontKnow> barna: foda lidar com tanta chuva aqui tb
<Marverick> UdontKnow qual é a segunda lingua mais falada na inglaterra
<UdontKnow> Marverick: nem ideia
<Marverick> certo
<Marverick> o que eu sei das 3 linguas mais faladas no mundo são
<Marverick> chines, ingles e castellano
<Marverick> o espanhol
<barna> UdontKnow, eu imagino q ai vcs ja tenham estrutura pra tanta chuva e o povo ja esteja acostumado!
<Marverick> agora voce fez uma boa colocacao
<Marverick> barna
<Marverick> imagina voltar da facul
<Marverick> 10 da noite
<Marverick> e um chuvao
<barna> aki quase num chove, quando chove o povo se entoca em casa!
<Marverick> num posto de onibus
<Marverick> que nem placa tem
<Marverick> heh
<barna> é osso!
<barna> sem falar quando o bus passa e num para!
<Marverick> fora que tem metro
<Marverick> la fora
<ADFENO> Os pontos de ônibus por aqui já estão em sua maioria apenas com a tampa do lixeiro público. :D
<Marverick> no exterior
<barna> ontem e hoje aconteceu isso comigo! eu todo molhado e o bus num parou!
<UdontKnow> barna: vc imagina que a inglaterra seja bem mais desenvolvida que ela eh
<Marverick> ai tem lugar que tem um negocio que protege
<UdontKnow> barna: cara, isso aqui eh atrasaaaaaaado
<Marverick> e o vento muda
<Marverick> de direcao cai tudo em voce
<Marverick> bom UdontKnow
<Marverick> de qualquer forma
<UdontKnow> heh, chuva com vendo eh legal, a chuva vem de lado
<Marverick> o que vejo nos noticiarios é
<Marverick> no primeiro mundo é muito mais estruturado que aqui
<Marverick> pelo menos isso fala todo dia no jornal
<Marverick> que o governo
<ADFENO> UdontKnow, também acho a chuva com vento divertida.
<Marverick> precisa acordar e acompanhar o desenvolvimento
<UdontKnow> Marverick: eh, mas outros paises sao mais desenvolvidos que o uk nisso
<barna> atrazo é isso! http://lh6.ggpht.com/_ag7eTPeMvpY/TUG_N7m1xTI/AAAAAAAAA00/4qWAe3vpbdA/barcorecreio3.jpg
<UdontKnow> Marverick: e revoltante a qualidade dos imoveis aqui
<barna> ja viajei muito neles!
<barna> UdontKnow, ai quando chove vc tem q ficar colocando panela e copo pela casa embaixo das gotaras tb???
<barna> *goteiras
<UdontKnow> barna: hahaha
<UdontKnow> barna: por ai
<ADFENO> Estou vendo um vídeo sobre crianças e jovens consumistas.
<UdontKnow> po, a consultora de imoveis me levou pra ver um apto num porao, num bairro ruim, que tinha CARPETE NO BANHEIRO
<UdontKnow> depois disso mandei ela passear e procurei sozinho
<ADFENO> Se alguém quiser, posso compartilhar o link do site.
<barna> nossa!
<barna> q tenso!
<barna> kra aki se de 30 em 30 min eu num esvaziar as panelas/copos minha casa alaga!
<Marverick> UdontKnow aqui nao ta muito bom tambem
<Marverick> UdontKnow uns dias atras vi no jornal um ap na rocinha
<Marverick> o mais barato era 600 reais
<Marverick> no rio
<UdontKnow> Marverick: heh, esse que te disse dava 3400 reais :P
<UdontKnow> Marverick: do carpete no banheiro
<Marverick> auehaeeuae
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<ADFENO> Wow... Ai caramba! R$ 3.400,00!
<UdontKnow> ADFENO: so de transporte dentro da cidade, entre o metro e o barco, vou gastar mais de 6 mil reais pro ano, isso pq comprando pro ano inteiro tem um desconto megafodastico
<ADFENO> Nossa.
<UdontKnow> e isso pq eu trampo na zona 1 e moro na zona 2.
<UdontKnow> tem gente que trampa comigo que mora na zona 8 :)
<Marverick> UdontKnow falo
<Marverick> falo pessoal
<Marverick> ate amanha
#ubuntu-br 2011-12-20
<rogers_talon> boa noite
<ADFENO> Olá rogers_talon.
<rogers_talon> preciso de um help, alguem ja conseguiu configurar o modem zte mf190 no ubuntu 11.10?, ja tentei varias opções e ele só detecta como cd-rom
<ADFENO> Suponho que um eject possa resolver parte do problema, mas não o faça ainda, confirme com um usuário mais experiente.
<rogers_talon> ja tentei com o eject, não deu certo
<ADFENO> Hmmm...
<barna> rogers_talon, ja conectei com alguns zte, mas acho q esse modelo expecifico ainda não!
<barna> to vendo se acho q aki alguma coisa a respeito desse modem!
<ADFENO> Segundo pesquisas é necessário usar o comando eject e esperar alguns segundos para o modem ser descoberto.
<rogers_talon> mas o meu ja da erro....eject: não pôde ejetar, último erro: Argumento inválido
<Deathye> Unity é melhor que o GNOME-Shell
<ADFENO> Você possui o apelido correto do dispositivo?
<barna> aki os zte demora quase 1min pra ficar disponivel!
<ADFENO> Por exemplo, no caso do meu disco rígido no meu SO, este possui apelido "sda*".
<barna> rogers_talon, http://www.tecnologias.in/2011/11/02/pen-tmn-zte-mf190-no-ubuntu-11-10/
<rogers_talon> Bus 001 Device 012: ID 05c6:0018 Qualcomm, Inc
<rogers_talon> barna: o problema é que ele detecta como cd-rom na tty/sr1 e não abre nada, tb tentei monta-la sem sucesso
<barna> kra muito extranho, nas versoes mais antigas dava pau mesmo!
<barna> mas nas novas ta rodando blz!
<rogers_talon> barna: estranho brow, ja configurei muitos antiigos pelo udev, mas este não vai....
<barna> rogers_talon, v se isso ajuda! http://forum.zwame.pt/showthread.php?t=679505&page=1
<rogers_talon> barna: vou ver
<Pskol> rogers_talon, sera q da pra grava dvd nele?
<Pskol> @@
<rogers_talon> Pskol: rsssss
<Pskol> :)
<rogers_talon> barna: o problema q não tenho nenhum pc com windows....
<barna> essa post fala pra fazer em win? q zica!
<rogers_talon> pelo Windows machine
<Pskol> rogers_talon, vc tentou discar pra operadora ja?
<Pskol> pelo modem
<Pskol> aquele monte de asterisco
<ADFENO> Pessoas, preciso sair. :D
<ADFENO> Até mais.
<barna> T+
<barna> rogers_talon, esse é mais cabuloso! http://phuihock.wordpress.com/2010/12/28/getting-zte-mf190-hsupa-usb-stick-to-work-in-ubuntu/
<rogers_talon> barna: vou ver
<rogers_talon> barna: não detectou (Mode switch has failed. Bye.)
<barna> :((
<rogers_talon> vou remover os rules, reiniciar e tentar de novo
<barna> to pesquisando aki pelo chip-set dele agora, vamos ver se acho algo!
<rogers_talon> barna: valeu brow, ja retorno
<rogers_talon> barna: agora ele trocou o ventor e product
<barna> como assim?
<rogers_talon> barna: Bus 001 Device 005: ID 19d2:0088 ONDA Communication S.p.A.
<barna> caspeta!
<rogers_talon> e só detecta como cdrom na sr1
<barna> nossa essa 19d2:0088 quase num achei nada!
<barna> kra instala o virtualbox, coloca um win qualquer nele e faz o lance q fala lá naquele poste!
<rogers_talon> barna: tenho o xp pelo vitual, vou tentar
<barna> massa!
<barna> rogers_talon, é kra, tudo q o consegui achar foi mais 10 posts falando a mesma coisa, entra no win e muda (alguma coisa, num sei o q) e volta pro ubuntu q ele funfa e perde a função de pendrive!
<rogers_talon> barna: tb não consegui nada, estou relendo este ultimo que vc me passou, mas ele pede para criar uma COM pelo vbox não vou consesguir fazer isso
<barna> nossa isso eu tb num sei fazer!
<rogers_talon> barna: estou tentando aqui...rsss
<barna> massa!
<barna> alguem sabe um bom topico ou howto de como converter DVD pra avi ou mpeg (ou similares)???
<barna> eu sabia fazer isso mas num lembro mais!
<rogers_talon> barna:
<marcury> oi gente
<rogers_talon> barna: consegui....com o comando sudo modprobe usbserial  vendor=0x19d2 product=0x0088
<barna> q massa!
<rogers_talon> barna: agora vou reiniciar para acertar os rules, valeu brow, muito obrigado pela força
<barna> rogers_talon, opa de nada!
<rogers_talon> t+
<barna> sempre disposto a tentar ajudar!
<barna> T+
<gabriel_> Olá, alguém poderia me ajudar a recuperar alguns arquivos deletados e apagados da lixeira?
<gabriel_> alguém?
<batata> aew
<gabriel_> aew
<patrick__> tem
<gabriel_> Alguém poderia me ajudar a recuperar arquivos deletados da lixeira?
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.  Alguém usando gnome3?
<Celso> bom dia
<Celso> EduardeCalibal: aqui esse gnome 3 nao ficou legal.Ele mostra o menu qdo. quer ,então parei de usar
<EduardeCalibal> Esse é um dos problemas que tenho...
<Daekdroom> O GNOME 3 não tem menu.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas o que realmente esta me incomodando é ele ocultar a área de notificação...
<Daekdroom> Vocês devem estar falando do Unity.
<EduardeCalibal> O meu tem menus...
<Daekdroom> Mas é o GNOME Shell ou o Unity?
<EduardeCalibal> E ícones na área de trabalho.
<EduardeCalibal> Gnome 3.
<Daekdroom> ...
<EduardeCalibal> O que queria saber é se tinha sentido que o java no navegador ficou mais lento com o gnome 3?
<Daekdroom> Não faz sentido.
<EduardeCalibal> ...e tenho também botões de maximizar e minimizar.
<Daekdroom> Mas isso não me diz se é Unity ou GNOME Shell
<EduardeCalibal> Aqui tive a impressão que o java esta rodando a metade da velocidade.
<Daekdroom> É a instalação padrão do Ubuntu?
<EduardeCalibal> Gnome3, estou dizendo...
<Daekdroom> ...
<EduardeCalibal> Para ser mais exato a versão dele é a 3.0+6
<Daekdroom> Existem duas interfaces para o GNOME 3. O GNOME Shell, oficial e padrão; e o Unity, que o Ubuntu usa.
<EduardeCalibal> Não sabia que o unity também era o gnome 3, achei que ele fosse outra interface.
<Daekdroom> Ele é uma interface para o GNOME 3.
<Daekdroom> O GNOME 3 é interface + programas
<EduardeCalibal> O gnome3 é uma interface, ele é um tema?
<EduardeCalibal> Vou dar uma lida sobre o unity esse...
<EduardeCalibal> De qualquer forma meu problema com o java é o que me incomoda no momento.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou tentar uma versão maior do java para ver se resolve mas me parece que bancos não rodam bem com a versão maior.
<UdontKnow> deveriam rodar com a ultima
<saulopaiva_p> Bom dia a todos
<EduardeCalibal> Estou usando a 6 alguma coisa...  Coisas que deveriam e bancos rodando não combinam na mesma frase.
<saulopaiva_p> estou precisando de um modelo de repositorio do ubuntu server q esteja funcionando alguem pode me ajudar ?
<EduardeCalibal> UdontKnow, estva vendo aqui e pelas telas o gnome 3 que tenho rodando aqui (padrão) tem telas muito parecidas com essas alteradas do unity, então irei considerar que não tem diferença usar a padrão ou essa unity já que são o mesmo motor gnome3 rodando...
<EduardeCalibal> Por falar nisso, o esquema de previsão das janelas rodando em tempo real é bem interessante porém deve ser a causa do peso que estou sentido com o java.
<EduardeCalibal> Saberia me dizer se tem como impedir que a barra inferior fique sumindo?
<EduardeCalibal> saulopaiva_p, como assim modelo de repositório?
<saulopaiva_p> EduardeCalibal o arquivo sources.list
<saulopaiva_p> o conteudo
<saulopaiva_p> pq instalei o ubuntu server 9.10
<saulopaiva_p> mais ele não encontra os endereços
<saulopaiva_p> como se não existisse
<saulopaiva_p> ai preciso de um modelo de repositorio
<saulopaiva_p> pra substituir
<EduardeCalibal> Entendo...  Bom, vai ter que ver com o pessoal do Ubuntu ai por que removi os endereços Ubuntu dos meus repositórios aqui por que estavam bagunçando minhas versões...
<EduardeCalibal> Mas acredito que eles devem estar no ar de qualquer forma.
<EduardeCalibal> Outro problema que venho tendo com o firefox apenas com o gnome3, se mandar abrir a pasta onde um arquivo foi salvo o dosbox é aberto ao invés do nautilus...  Da últimas vez revertir para o 2.30 e o problema foi resolvido.  É a terceira vez que atualizo para o gnome3 e o problema ocorre com o firefox.
<omelete> arruma nas opções do firefox
<Daekdroom> O problema é na configuração do GNOME, eu acho.
<omelete> tb
<EduardeCalibal> Eu acho que é no gnome mesmo, mas onde é que é minha dúvida...
<omelete> aplicativos preferenciais
<omelete> acho q é esse nome
<Daekdroom> Agora é o painel de controle do GNOME
<Daekdroom> Mas não existe nada pra configurar os aplicativos preferenciais, me parece.
<EduardeCalibal> Tem muitas opções a menos nessa versão...
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que esta menos amigável para configurar em relação as anteriores.
<EduardeCalibal> Informações do sistema>aplicativos padao.
<EduardeCalibal> padrão....
<EduardeCalibal> Mas não tem nada que me ajude lai.
<EduardeCalibal> ali.
<EduardeCalibal> Reparei também que se digitar em um terminal nautilus . ele não abre nada...
<Daekdroom> Aqui abre normalmente.
<EduardeCalibal> Parece algo com a configuração aqui então...
<EduardeCalibal> Qual a versão do seu nautilus?
<EduardeCalibal> Já sei, estou usando a beta.
<EduardeCalibal> Deve ser isso.
<UdontKnow> EduardeCalibal: HUH? pq vc falou aquilo de gnome 3 whatever pra mim? :)
<EduardeCalibal> Devo ter errado na hora de digitar, desculpe.
<EduardeCalibal> Vejamos aqui.
<EduardeCalibal> Foi.
<EduardeCalibal> Na hora de digitar errei o nome.
<UdontKnow> soh
<EduardeCalibal> Estou contando os dias para que saia algo para manter os recursos dessa versão e reativar os recursos da antiga versão do gnome.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<Celso> aqui o gnome 3 carrega o wallpaper ,mas nao mostra aquele menu qdo. se direciona a seta do mouse no canto superior esquerdo.
<Daekdroom> O menu dos aplicativos?
<Celso> sim
<EduardeCalibal> As vezes tem que clicar...
<EduardeCalibal> Só as vezes.
<Daekdroom> Ahm.
<Daekdroom> Nem o GNOME Shell nem o Unity usam um menu.
<EduardeCalibal> Daekdroom, aquilo que abre e que mostra os ícones é uma forma de menu.
<Daekdroom> (a não ser que você esteja falando da barra de menu de uma aplicação aberta)
<Daekdroom> EduardeCalibal, o nome daquilo é Dash
<EduardeCalibal> O que esta fazendo referência é o menu clássico.
<Daekdroom> E a barra lateral se chama Launcher
<EduardeCalibal> Menu é menu
<EduardeCalibal> Aquilo nos caixas eletrônicos com opções são menus...
<Daekdroom> Mas o nome, no Unity, é Dash
<Daekdroom> Existe outro nome no GNOME Shell.
<Daekdroom> Mas enfim...
<EduardeCalibal> Se vai usar um nome diferente para cada atualização de pacotes a coisa vai ficar complicada.
<EduardeCalibal> Ai não seria área de trabalho, ícone e por ai vai.
<Daekdroom> Não é uma atualização de pacotes.
<EduardeCalibal> Estava generalizado...
<EduardeCalibal> Meu problema com o gnome no terminal esta resolvido.  Mas o firefox ainda abre o dosbox.
<EduardeCalibal> Ironicamente se eu removo o dosbox ele me pergunta como abrir o tipo file.
<EduardeCalibal> Ai mando abrir com o nautilus e funciona.
<EduardeCalibal> Ai reinstalo o dosbox e o problema volta com ele.
<EduardeCalibal> -.-
<Daekdroom> Faz sentido ser assim.
<Daekdroom> (O problema voltar, é claro)
<EduardeCalibal> Pois é, mas se a associação do firefox ao tipo file:// é para o nautilus não entendo como que o problema esta ocorrendo.
<EduardeCalibal> Hum...
<EduardeCalibal> Vou tentar rodar em modo de debug.
<Daekdroom> Mas a associação que o Firefox faz é ao DosBox, não ao nautilus
<EduardeCalibal> Esta ao nautilus.
<EduardeCalibal> E continua no nautilus mesmo após a reinstalação do dosbox.
<EduardeCalibal> O que imagino é que o nautilus tem como primeira opção para o tipo file o próprio dosbox.
<EduardeCalibal> Ai embora o firefox chame o nautilus o mesmo esta chamando o dosbox.
<EduardeCalibal> Ai preciso achar onde esta essa configuração.
<EduardeCalibal> Se fosse qualquer coisa com o firefox ocorreria o mesmo com o 2.3 do gnome e não adiantaria reverter.
<EduardeCalibal> O que acontece aqui deve ser uma falha na associação do tipo MIME file.
<EduardeCalibal> O que não sei é onde esta essa falha.
<EduardeCalibal> Esse alt+tab do gnome 3 esta me deixando maluco.
<Daekdroom> Não sei se você está falando do Unity ou do Shell..
<EduardeCalibal> Ele não navega entre os várias instâncias do mesmo programa.
<Daekdroom> Se for o do Unity, segure o tab, vá até a aplicação que você quer e aperta a seta pra baixo
<EduardeCalibal> Estava lendo sobre o unity.
<EduardeCalibal> Ele é o mesmo shell, refinado.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas a questão das setas é um problema.
<Daekdroom> Não é o mesmo Shell.
<EduardeCalibal> Não notei diferença.
<EduardeCalibal> O que notou de diferente?
<Daekdroom> Ele é completamente diferente do GNOME Shell.
<EduardeCalibal> Cite.
<Daekdroom> Tanto em funcionalidade quanto em código
<Daekdroom> A barra lateral.
<Daekdroom> O painel
<Daekdroom> O gerenciamento das áreas de trabalho
<EduardeCalibal> Me pareceuIgual...  Eu vi, detalhe visual apenas.
<EduardeCalibal> Como o gerenciamento das áreas
<EduardeCalibal> ?
<EduardeCalibal> O que mudaram ali?
<EduardeCalibal> Aqui, estou usando o padrão do gnome, deve ser o que chama de shell.
<EduardeCalibal> Ali a direita no menu aparece as áreas de trabalho.
<EduardeCalibal> O esquema do alt + tab é contra produtivo.
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho umas 20 janelas abertas e não consigo achar as que quero naquela bagunça...
<EduardeCalibal> Reparei que nem todos os programas aparecem na previsão aquela do menu.
<EduardeCalibal> O gnome por exemplo, hora aparece hora não aparece.
<Daekdroom> Esse é o GNOME Shell: http://www.gnome.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/media.png http://www.gnome.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/overview-420x336.png
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver.
<Daekdroom> Esse é o Unity: http://www.ubuntu.com/sites/www.ubuntu.com/files/active/softwarecentre_0.jpg
<Daekdroom> http://www.ubuntu.com/sites/www.ubuntu.com/files/active/musiclens.jpg
<EduardeCalibal> Me parece apenas que personalizaram os menus.
<Daekdroom> Não é um menu...
<EduardeCalibal> É o mesmo gnome 3 puro rodando personalizado.  O problema é que para fazer essas personalizações não tem opções, tem que editar arquivos...
<Daekdroom> Não é o GNOME 3 puro
<Daekdroom> Não tem nada a ver com o GNOME 3
<Daekdroom> Código completamente diferente.
<Daekdroom> Um complemento, mas não compartilha código com o GNOME Shell.
<Daekdroom> Ele só usa o GTK3 para o painel. O Launcher e o Dash rodam em cima de um toolkit próprio, o Nux, que o GNOME não usa em lugar algum.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que são apenas configurações de arquivos.  Acredito que nada tenha sido compilado ali.
<Daekdroom> ...
<EduardeCalibal> A sim, o painel é outro pacote.
<EduardeCalibal> Essa eu li antes.
<Daekdroom> O Unity é todo diferente do Shell.
<Daekdroom> Até a configuração dos dois é diferente.
<EduardeCalibal> Você tem uma noção de diferente diferente da minha...  Desculpe pelo trocadilho.
<Daekdroom> Mesmo que eles se pareçam (e quando você usa os dois, eles não parecem)
<Daekdroom> Você já usou os dois para comparar?
<EduardeCalibal> Quando eu falo em diferente quero dizer, comparando o gnome com o kde, por exemplo.
<Daekdroom> Ah.
<Daekdroom> O Unity não substitui o GNOME 3
<Daekdroom> Ele substitui o Shell somente.
<EduardeCalibal> Pois é.
<Daekdroom> Mas não é só questão de configuração.
<EduardeCalibal> Para mim é a mesma coisa, o que esta me incomodando no que uso aqui me afetaria se fosse no Unity por que vem do próprio gnome 3.
<EduardeCalibal> Questões sobre as previsões, área de notificação.
<EduardeCalibal> O meu já esta mais parecido com o 2.3.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas ainda tenho muito o que configurar.
<Daekdroom> A área de notificação do Unity é bem diferente.
<Daekdroom> Aliás, ele mal tem uma.
<EduardeCalibal> Pois é, isso é a politica nova para o gnome 3.  Para mim estão se aproximando demais dos tablets e esquecendo dos desktops.
<EduardeCalibal> Queria um botão ali, ativar opções clássicas e ir marcando o que queria manter.
<EduardeCalibal> Tipo os botões, ícones, essas coisas.
<Daekdroom> Você pode instalar o GNOME Clássico pelo pacote gnome-session-fallback
<EduardeCalibal> Você diz, reverter para o 2.3?
<Daekdroom> E entrar nele utilizando a tela de login.
<Daekdroom> Nâo é reverter.
<Daekdroom> É GNOME 3 do mesmo jeito.
<EduardeCalibal> Ha, li sobre isso também.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas li que tinha coisas que não funcionavam.
<Daekdroom> Ele tem algumas diferenças do painel.
<EduardeCalibal> E o esquema das previsões das janelas é bem interessante.
<EduardeCalibal> Ele esta mais leve no geral para gerenciamento de arquivos.
<EduardeCalibal> Só queria uma opção para voltar a área de notificação e já estava melhor.
<EduardeCalibal> Meu emesene, xchat e demais programas que me avisam as coisas não aparecem mais.
<EduardeCalibal> Outra coisa que esta fazendo falta são os monitores de temperatura, uso de disco, cpu.
<Daekdroom> É porque, idealmente, não precisa mais se fechar janelas no GNOME Shell.
<EduardeCalibal> Já li sobre versões de teste mas vou esperar chegar as versões estáveis.
<Daekdroom> Porque não existe mais uma barra de janelas.
<EduardeCalibal> Minimizar...
<Daekdroom> É. Só minimizar mesmo.
<Daekdroom> Não fica tão poluído como ficava no Windows anterior ao 7 ou no GNOME Clássico.
<EduardeCalibal> Deveria, mas se tiver um zilhão de ícones na área de trabalho vai querer minimizar elas vez que outra.
<EduardeCalibal> E se tiver muito trabalho em janelas paralelas vai ter que maximizar eventualmente.
<Daekdroom> Utilize as áreas de trabalho, oras.
<EduardeCalibal> Já tentei isso antes.
<EduardeCalibal> Ainda na época de gnome 2.3
<Daekdroom> Distribua as janelas conforme o uso
<EduardeCalibal> É contra produtivo.
<EduardeCalibal> O trabalho fica lá e você simplesmente pode esquecer.
<EduardeCalibal> Como tenho um servidor já aconteceu de deixar uma coisa aberta uma semana em outra área de trabalho  e só me tocar que estava lá quando tentei abrir novamente o arquivo e não abria.
<EduardeCalibal> Nesse dia parei de usar múltiplas áreas de trabalho.
<EduardeCalibal> Estava usando 7 na época.
<EduardeCalibal> Para mim área de trabalho é que nem a mesa do cara.  Se esta tudo bagunçado tem que arrumar, mas não vai deixar de usar sua mesa e trabalhar só na sua cabeça por que a mesa pode ficar bagunçada...
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, na média o gnome 3 esta bom...  Sendo essa minha terceira tentativa de ficar nele acho que vou conseguir dessa vez.  :D
<EduardeCalibal> Tocar serviço aqui.  AFK
<SourceForge> Opa, alguem pode me dar uma ajuda, tenho um site no diretorio admin/ quero direcionar todas as paginas php para uma url de manutencao, menos a url de login.php ? como devo fazer ?
<SourceForge> qro com htaccess
<SourceForge> eu usei RedirectMatch .php http://localhost/admin/manutencao.php, mas ai pega todas e quero deixar a pagina de login liberada, para pegar os acessos
<SourceForge> ???
<EduardeCalibal> SourceForge, momento, acho que sei fazer isso.
<EduardeCalibal> Não...  Eu não usei o htaccess esse.
<ADFENO> Olá pessoa.
<ADFENO> *pessoal.
<Katador> bom dia povo
<Katador> alguem ja rodo o battlefield 2 no unity?
<Katador> to tentando roda o jogo mas ta dando erro no video
<Ricardo__> pra q... vai usar ruindows
<Katador> hauahuahaua
<Katador> eu nao jogo esse jogo
<Katador> meu sobrinho ta enxendo o saco
<Katador> viado
<Katador> ahuahauahuaa
<Bbetinhu> alguem pode me ajudar a configurar SAMBA, para autenticar maquinas windows ?
<spiga> Bbetinhu: samba+ AD?
<Bbetinhu> spiga: Nao, eu tenho na rede varias maquinas, (Linux, Unix, Windows, Solaris), toda vez q entra um funcionario novo, preciso criar usuarios em todas as maquinas, quero acabar com esse problema.
<Bbetinhu> spiga: sei q se usar Ldap + Samba, resolve meu problema, mas nao sei quais pacotes devo instalar, e as config q devem ser feitas
<spiga> Bbetinhu: nunca tentei fazer isso aki pois uso AD+ sync+ samba intao eu crio no ad e a rede toda pega o usuario. mas se nao me engano para isso e necessário so instalação do samba.
<spiga> o resto e config fazendo SO logue pelo samba.
<spiga> em vez do usuario local
<Bbetinhu> entao ja configurei o samba, e colokei uma maquina windows no dominio para testar, mas na hr de logar me da essa mensagem de erro.
<Bbetinhu> falha na relacao de confianca entre esta estacao de trabalho e o dominio primario
<batata> ola
<batata> quem usar o emesene ?
<elionay> tenho instalado aqui mas nunca conecto so cristo sabe pq
<elionay> prefiro amsn mesmo
<spiga> usa o pidgin
<batata> ele tem suporte para vídeo conferencia
<batata> ?
<spiga> que video conferencia usar o google plus
<spiga> ou skype
<elionay> e usa skype
<elionay> pq google plus e um lixo
<elionay> kkkk
<spiga> skype e mais facil na integração com camera ou microfone.. ele trabalha melhor que todos os outros
<batata> certo
<spiga> Bbetinhu: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Configuracao-simples-Samba-+-LDAP
<spiga> tentai ai 1 tutorial simples
<Bbetinhu> spiga: Vo testar aki num Debian, obrigado !
<spiga> Bbetinhu: ok
<Katador> pessoal, é possivel eu ver se meu ubuntu 11.10 reconheceu minha placa de video, e ver se o driver ta atualizado???
<barna> Katador, ainda com problemas????
<Katador> aquele mesmo problema de ontem
<Katador> sobre o battlefield 2
<Katador> agora que to de ferias queria jogar um pouco
<Katador> mas noa ta rodando
<Katador> hauahaua
<ADFENO> Olá pessoal.
<Katador> opa
<ADFENO> Como vai Katador?
<Katador> bem.... com problemas! mas bem
<Katador> hauahuaha
<Katador> barna:  olha so o print
<Katador> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/593/capturadetelaem20111220.png/
<elionay> cara
<Katador> o jogo abre normalmente
<elionay> to indgnado
<elionay> com esses users no VOL
<elionay> todo dia aprece um comentando ubuntu x slackware
<elionay> tive que comentar
<elionay> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Slackware-vs-Ubuntu-Seja-livre-para-trocar-um-por-outro/?
<elionay> muito imbecis fazer comparacoes
<barna> galera, to no trabalho agora, vou lendo aki conforme o possivel e se der dou um help!
<barna> Katador, no 11.10 com o lspci ele fala qual a sua placa de video?
<Katador> sim
<barna> qual é?
<Katador> intel dh graphics 128 mb
<barna> mas num fala o modelo né?
<Katador> no terminal fala isso
<Katador> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 18)
<Katador> o modelo exato nao fala
<Katador> so isso
<barna> Katador, ontem achei um lançe no meu hd externo q distrincha todo o seu hardware! cha ve se acho d novo!
<Katador> hauahuaha
<ADFENO> elionay: Observei seu comentário na página que foi passada. E concordo com sua pessoa. Assinado e tudo.
<elionay> ADFENO: eu fico chateado com essas comparacoes, nao existe linux melhor que o outro
<elionay> todas tem seu valor e merece respeito
<elionay> assim que eu penso
<ADFENO> Idem.
<kira> oi
<kira> to com um problema
<ADFENO> Bem, prossiga, vamos ver o que podemos fazer.
<barna> Katador,2 comandos em terminal! 1- sudo apt-get install lshw    2- sudo lshw -html >> info.html
<barna> Katador, ele vai gera um arquivo chamado info.html, vc abre ele no navegador e ve as expecificações!
<kira> pq quando vou jogar no ubuntu fica dando leg?
<elionay>  http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/593/capturadetelaem20111220.png
<elionay>  http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/593/capturadetelaem20111220.png
<elionay>  http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/593/capturadetelaem20111220.png
<Katador> ok barna
<Katador> vo tentar
<barna> Katador, depois vc me manda o arquivo!
<Katador> ok
<kira> alguem sabe pq?
<ADFENO> kira: O SO trava, ou a internet que fica "lenta"?
<barna> kira, q jogo? seu comp tem as especificações necessarias?
<elionay> lol
<Katador> barna:  esse arquivo fica onde?
<Katador> armazenado[
<elionay> olha eu colando o screen do Katador
<elionay> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<barna> na pasta onde vc deu o comando!
<elionay> teclado de notebook e uma bosta
<kira> nao trava nada nao so fica lento
<kira> quando eu usava o xp rodava normal
<barna> elionay, sem palavrão no canal por favor!
<barna> kira, jogo de win rodando no wine?
<Katador> achei achei
<kira> nao
<ADFENO> kira: Hmmm...  Qual seria o jogo?
<kira> barna eu baixei um emulador especifico pra o linux 'MAME'
<kira> nao e pelo vine
<kira> wine
<elionay> foi sem querer barna  ;/
<Katador> barna: consegue receber arquivo ai? ou mando por email?
<barna> num ta vindo!
<barna> Katador, manda por mail!
<ADFENO> Nota externa: Já vi casos em que o Harvest Moon 64 executava melhor no Ruindows do que no Linux, mas pouca diferença.
<ADFENO> Bem, de qualquer modo. kira: Qual seria o jogo?
<ADFENO> :-!
<kira> oi
<ADFENO> Olá.
<kira> alguem respondeu?
<barna> Katador, i915
<ADFENO> Bem, de qualquer modo. kira: Qual seria o jogo? [2]
<Katador> sim barna é o driver neh
<Katador> eh possivel configurar isso?
<kira> e um emulador do mame e o jogo e street fight
<kira> e besteira
<kira> nao sei pq ta dando leg
<ADFENO> Você possui algum conhecimento com configurações gráficas?
<ADFENO> (Principalmente em emuladores.)
<kira> no linux nao
<kira> formatei ele ontem
<kira> ta sem nada
<barna> Katador, ja tive um comp com ela! num tinha q fazer nada! rodava 100%
<ADFENO> Mas sabe o que são quadros por segundo, ou FPS?
<barna> Katador, pode ser algum problema com o seu monitor!
<kira> kkkk claro q sei
<Katador> pois eh barna que estranho
<Katador> eh notebook
<Katador> pode ser algo da tela intaum
<kira> no xp eu instalava um drive de video
<barna> Katador, acer em geral aceita bem o linux!
<kira> mais aki nao sei como fazer
<Katador> esse meu ja veio com linux
<Katador> so troquei pelo 11.10
<ADFENO> kira: Bom. Prossigamos com o seu problema original.
<Katador> o primeiro problema que tive barna foi com o v=battlefield 2
<barna> Katador, o seu é um aspire-4743? certo?
<Katador> isso
<ADFENO> kira: Você consegue acessar as configurações de vídeo do emulador?
<Katador> 4743 6658
<kira> sim
<barna> Katador, fora o problema com o jogo, vc ta tendo problema na resolução da tela?
<Katador> nao
<kira> nao normal
<ADFENO> kira: E nestas configurações, você já tentou aumentar o número de FPS?
<barna> Katador, ok, qual a configuração minima q o jogo pede?
<kira> so no youtube tem um problema
<Katador> barna: inclusive os ofeitos do compiz, funcionam legal! cubo, fogo etc.... mas o efeito chuva nao deu certo
<barna> patrão na area!!!! FUI..................
<Katador> ixe, agora eu nao sei, mas eh bem menor que a minha maquina! 512 de RAM, placa de 64MB
<ADFENO>  Já volto.
<ADFENO> Voltei.
<ADFENO> kira: Você está aí?
<kira> ninguem me ajudou em nada ate agora
<ADFENO> Acalme-se.
<ADFENO> kira: Preciso saber se você consegue alterar os quadros por segundo nas configurações do emulador.
<Katador> barna: inclusive eu coloquei agora o efeito chuva, e funcionou perfeitamente! s'o jogo mesmo
<kira> o maximo que ele permite e 11
<ADFENO> Por acaso não existe uma opção semelhante à: "Sem limite de quadros", ou "No frame limits"?
<barna> Katador, kra, jogo de win no wine nunca é 100%! tive jogos q rodaram até melhor no wine q no proprio win, mas no geral vc perde performasse e as vezes da esses paus!
<Katador> HEHEHHE
<Katador> pois eh
<Katador> ja vi varios depoimentos que pessoas que jogam ele no wine
<Katador> e nao da problema
<Katador> sei lah
<kira> eu nao to utilizando o wine
<Katador> vo fica mais uns dias fuçando
<Katador> até desistir
<Katador> ahauahuaha
<kira> eu baixei esse emulador pelo terminal
<ADFENO> Perdoem me por me meter em assuntos alheios, mas vou fazer um adendo ao assunto de barna e Katador: Por isso aprendi que lugar de software feito para Windows, é no Windows. :D
<barna> Katador, o q fiz aki foi o seguinte! instalei um win7 sem nada, só coloquei o driver de video e audio! ai uso ele pra jogar uns joguinhos e mais nada!
<Katador> huahauhauaha
<Katador> to quase pensando em fazer isso
<barna> ADFENO, kra concordo! o wine é uma mão na roda! mas coisa pra win só roda bem no win!
<ADFENO> kira: Qual seria sua placa de vídeo?
<kira> 256 mb
<barna> Katador, http://wiki.jswindle.com/index.php/Battlefield_2
<barna> Katador, http://forums.qj.net/everything-nix/106689-battlefield-2-wine-problems-x.html
<barna> Katador, num to podendo ler o post pra ver se ajuda, mas acho q pode ajudar!
<Katador> blz
<ADFENO> kira: Nome e modelo, por gentileza.
<Katador> tbm to lendo uns post da pagina do wine mesmo
<barna> Katador, mete no google battlefield 2 wine q vai ter um monte de coisas!
<Katador> ja fiz isso
<Katador> li um monte
<Katador> ai quando nao consigo solçao
<Katador> corro pro mirc
<Katador> ahuahauaha
<kira> nao sei acho q e nvidia
<ADFENO> kira: Hmmm... Abra o Terminal, e digite: sudo lshw
<kira> pci
<kira> ei ai faço o que agora?
<ADFENO> Bem, procure por algo como "Graphics Card" ou "Video Card".
<ADFENO> Ou algum fabricante de placas de vídeo conhecido, como: ATI ou NVIDIA.
<ADFENO> kira: Se possível, diga-me os resultados.
<ADFENO> Ou ele saiu por conta própria, ou a internet dele está em dificuldades. :D
<ADFENO> Preciso sair.
<barna> poderia ter usado o comando lspci | grep VGA ele mostra só a placa de video!
<ADFENO> Bem, faz certo tempo que não sento na frente de meu computador, estou temporariamente usando Windows. :D
<barna> :((
<ADFENO> Adendo: Em função de que minha placa mãe queimou. Creio que por causa da maresia.
<ADFENO> Mas bem, preciso sair.
<ADFENO> Até mais.
<barna> T+
<iV4nBR> Preciso de ajuda p configurar fonte no console somente texto Ubuntu 10
<iV4nBR> ja tentei as fontes: Lat15-VGA16 mas o caractere nao fica legal
<ADFENO> Olá pessoal.
<barna> opa!
<ADFENO> Como vão as coisas barna?
<barna> de boa, meio cansado! mas de boa e vc?
<ADFENO> Muito bem, por aqui tudo vai muito bem, limpando venezianas, me resta apenas uma dentre cinco. :D
<ADFENO> Mas... Com um leite fresco, vamos que vamos.
<barna> hehehehehehehe
<ADFENO> Quinta-feira viajarei. Ficarei um fim de semana na casa de minha tia.
<ADFENO> E talvez, acesse o IRC usando o SO de meu tio, isso se de fato eu passar por lá.
<barna> kra faz um live-pen e leva com vc!
<barna> eu sempre com um!
<barna> *ando
<ADFENO> Bem, se você se refere a um Live USB, sim, já providenciei um.
<barna> isso mesmo!
<barna> no meu hd externo tenho um ubuntu instalado tb! nem sempre funfa, mas as vezes........
<ADFENO> :D
<barna> to querendo testar de instalar um ubuntu num pendrive! como se foce um hd!
<barna> colocar grub1, dai é só re-configurar o grub q funfa em qualquer comp!
<ADFENO> Excelente!
<ADFENO> :!
<barna> mas to sem tempo/saco pra fazer isso!
<barna> é muito melhor q ficar usando o win dos outros!
<ADFENO> Ah, o ser humano... Sempre com a fama de procrastinar. :D
<barna> procrastinar, palavra nova pra mim!
<barna>    1. deixar para fazer algo mais tarde
<barna> heheheheheheheehehhee
<ADFENO> :D
<ADFENO> Acertou.
<barna> viva a internet e o wikidicionario!
<ADFENO> Viva!!
<ADFENO> :D
<ADFENO> Espero eu que não nos tirem esta liberdade.
<barna> ja ta tirando, lembro q antigamente eu tinha uma agenda de telefone, quando tinha q ligar pra alguem eu pegava a agenda, via o nome e ligava, com o tempo eu decorava o tel de todo mundo!
<barna> hoje com agenda no celular, eu só clico no nome da pessoa e ja liga, eu num sei nem o numero do meu telefone mais!
<ADFENO> Acho que você assim como eu, percebe o que está errado com a sociedade atual.
<elionay> e
<elionay> todo esse mundo globalizado grandes cidades
<elionay> e eu acabei de me mudar pro fim do mundo
<elionay> internet aqui so a radio
<elionay> estou comecando a ficar louco
<ADFENO> Você está na zona rural? Ou na zona urbana?
<elionay> urabana
<elionay> eu residia em uberaba agora me mudei pra piumhi
<ADFENO> Ok, compreendo.
<elionay> ambas em minas gerais
<ADFENO> A vilã de tudo não é a globalização por inteiro, a técnologia também não é inocente.
<elionay> e foda
<elionay> ;/
<barna> olha o plavrão!!!!!
<barna> *palavrão
<elionay> ae
<ADFENO> Hoje em dia as grandes empresas estão tão obsecadas pelo lucro, mais valia, ou retorno, que fazem produtos descartáveis e chamam de última geração.
<elionay> desculpa
<elionay> ;/
<barna> ta osso mesmo!
<ADFENO> Mal sabe a maioria que este lucro poderá vir a não existir, ou possuir apenas valor unitário, não monetário.
<ADFENO> Preciso sair. Meus parentes querem jogar pôquer.
<elionay> t+
<ADFENO> Vamos se dentre oito, consigo ficar ao menos em quinto.
<ADFENO> Vamos ver se*
<ADFENO> Até mais.
<elionay> ate
<Bbetinhu> Alguem poderia me ajudar a integrar o samba com Ldap ?
<Bbetinhu> alguem pode me ajudar com esse erro no log do SAMBA, Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2010
<Bbetinhu> [2011/12/20 15:30:01.388360,  1] lib/smbldap_util.c:233(add_new_domain_info)
<Bbetinhu>   add_new_domain_info: failed to add domain dn= sambaDomainName=AJATO1,dc=ajato1,dc=local with: Invalid DN syntax
<Bbetinhu>   	invalid DN
<ZNC> Ursinha >> ola boa noite :D
<L88os1> boa noite
<ZNC> boas L88os1
<L88os1> pergunta: porque algumas pessoas ainda usam a versão 8 do ubuntu?
<ZNC> livre escolha
<ZNC> talvez medo
<L88os1> medo do que? não é mais perigoso?
#ubuntu-br 2011-12-21
<ZNC> medo de morder talvez ^^
<ZNC> ou questão de hardware
<L88os1> ainda é estranho não faz sentido
<ZNC> das ultimas que chequei apareceu-me muito pesado para alguns hardware
<L88os1> alias o meu ubuntu esta tendo problema para desligar. você pode me ajudar?
<ZNC> imagina um CPU 3 900Mhz com Ubuntu 10.XX our 11.XX
<ZNC> shutdown -now
<L88os1> o que o -now faz?
<ZNC> esqueci do h
<ZNC> shutdown -h now
<ZNC> desliga
<L88os1> gostaria de alguns logs do desligamento. talvez isso não aconteça só comigo.
<L88os1> gostaria de reportar o erro
<ZNC> alguém conhece algum agenda octima? de preferencia tarball
<ZNC> bug-report
<ZNC> cheque no website do ubuntu referente ao bug report
<L88os1> mas como consigo o log do bug?
<ZNC> dmesg
<L88os1> apareceu um monte de coisa, mais o que significa tudo isso?
<ZNC> log
<L88os1> mas log sobre oq?
<court_jester> L88os1, qual erro você quer reportar?
<ZNC> de tudo que aconteceu
<L88os1> meu ubuntu esta com problema na hora de ligar e desligar. quero descobrir o que é e reportar o erro pois pode ser algo importante e os desenvolvedores tem que resolver.
<gabezao> 0_o
<court_jester> L88os1, qual é o problema?
<L88os1> quando desligo o pc não desliga, faca aquela imagem do ubuntu com as bolinhas todas cinzas e só fica nisso
<L88os1> ai tenho que forçar o desligamento
<gabezao> forçar como?
<gabezao> deve ser algum serviço que está tentando parar e nao consegue
<L88os1> segurar o botão de desligar do gabinete
<gabezao> ja apertou esc para desativar a splash e ver oq aparece?
<L88os1> o problema de ligar é ainda mais estranho
<L88os1> não exatamente mas não funciona
<gabezao> oi?
<L88os1> o meu costuma desativar o splash com o f1
<L88os1> nunca tentei o esc
<gabezao> vc desativa o splash ou muda de tty?
<L88os1> sei lá não sei o que é tty
<L88os1> quando eu reiniciar o pc tento o esc
<L88os1> mas na hora do boot as vezes também dá problema
<gabezao> e qual o problema?
<L88os1> quando ligo, na barra superior fica umas linhas como se tivesse com problema no vídeo, mas quando clico enter o computador volta para tela de login.
<L88os1> isso acontece as vezes
<L88os1> sabe o que pode ser?
<gabezao> pior que nessa parte não posso ajudar..
<L88os1> tudo bem, sabe algum modo de conseguir log do desligamento e do boot? assim terei alguma coisa como base se tiver que reportar o problema.
<L88os1> gabezao: sabe como fazer isso?
<L88os1> boa noite
<Patrick_> boa noite
<L88os1> sh. é um script executavel certo?
<ZNC> dependendo do cabeçalho
 * ZNC passa scripts por txt
<L88os1> conhece o site worldcommunitygrid.org
<ZNC> nops
<L88os1> gostaria de saber se é possível fazer uma grid igual a do projeto deles?
<ZNC> não copie, tenha uma otima ideia com plano diferente
<ZNC> :D
<L88os1> não copiar. gostaria de saber se é possível fazer algo assim
<ZNC> é possivel fazer
<xGrind> alguem ON ae
<xGrind> ja viram o Peak SO
<xGrind> ?
<kuruba> alguem pode me dizer se já tem algum pacote de idiomas para pt-br do ubuntu server 11.10 quze pronto?
<Celso> bom dia
<legilson> ubuntero
<L88os> bom dia
<Marverick> bomdia
<L88os> o modem-manager está falhando na hora de desligar.existe alguma coisa que eu possa fazer?
<L88os> quem sabe atualizar
<L88os1> bom dia
<Marverick> hola
<L88os1> você poe me ajudar?
<L88os1> pode*
<xispirito> L88os1, diga o que precisa, se alguém puder, ajuda
<L88os1> na hora de desligar o modem-manager da como fail
<L88os1> como posso resolver isso
<spiga> modem-manager? 56k?
<L88os1> spiga: não sei o que você esta falando
<xispirito> L88os1, é discada?
<L88os1> via rádio
<xispirito> modem-manager + via rádio == xispirito confuso
<spiga> tb
<spiga> 2
<L88os1> porque confuso?
<xispirito> porque em geral, via rádio não usa modem
<spiga> modem-manager e para usar discada
<spiga> usa o ndiswrapper e seja feliz com internet via radio
<L88os1> é impossível ser feliz com via radio
<L88os1> só com banda larga
<spiga> discodo.
<xispirito> eu sou feliz com via rádio
<spiga> aki na minha cidade tenho 1 pessoal que a deles e 100% fiel o que peca e a velocidade de 50kbps
<L88os1> se eu instalar o ndiswrapper o que vai acontecer?
<xispirito> tenho 1mbps via rádio e me satisfaz
<spiga> empresa aero, link deles e embratel empresarial muito bom
<spiga> esse programa e para instalar driver de placa wireless no linux
<xispirito> spiga, mas aparentemente não é necessário ndiswrapper
<spiga> é
<spiga> hj ja ta bem avançado. os driver wireless ...
<spiga> para linux ...
<xispirito> visto que ele já está conectado, a placa tem driver nativo
<spiga> o ndiswrapper ja vem nativo no mint ... nao sei se vem no ubuntu
<xispirito> ou é que nem a minha, vem rj45 direto do rádio
<L88os1> já estou conectado então isso não seria desnecessário?
<spiga> sim.
<spiga> ja que ta usando ela nao tem necessidade de nada
<iv4nBR> bom dia galera
<spiga> acesse colheita felix e vai se divertir.
<xispirito> mas L88os1, eu ainda estou boiando, porque usar modem-manager?
<L88os1> eu não sei se estou usando
<L88os1> só estou falando que ele aparece no desligamento
<L88os1> e aparece como fail
<spiga> eu acho que o gnome-network-manager algo assim?
<spiga> nao seria isso?
<L88os1> lá aparece como modem-manager
<xispirito> provavelmente
<iv4nBR> Estou configurando um thin client p usar somente modo texto mas a fonte esta muito ruim. settings Lat15 VGA = 16 / Ubuntu 10.10
<spiga> modo texto?
<spiga> SSH?
<iv4nBR> isso
<iv4nBR> o thin client tem HD
<spiga> hum...
<iv4nBR> eh pra usar direto mesmo na console tty1...ttyN
<spiga> creio que para isso vc tem mudar a fonte do console. agora ... como altera
<spiga> nao lembro de cabeça
<iv4nBR> Com essa mesmo fonte Lat15-VGA15 e ISO-8859-1 o caractere ficou legal no 9.10, mas no 10.10 ta mto ruim
<spiga> verificou se essa fonte ta instalada?
<iv4nBR> basicamente dpkg-reconfigure console-setup, mas nao tou acertando a fonte a correta
<iv4nBR> estah sim, inclusive ateh copiei as fonte do 9.10 como tentativa jah
<spiga> hum..
<iv4nBR> jah tentei setar manualmente pelo setfont -v nome_da_fonte
<iv4nBR> talvez tenha mudado algo na estrutura dos diretorios de fonte da V10.10. No 9.10 apenas coloquei as fonte no /etc/console-setup ; update-initramfs -u ; reboot e rodou blz
<L88os1> alguém ai sabe porque a barra lateral do unity não é transparente
<L88os1> ?
<xispirito> porque você não deve ter suporte a 3d L88os1
<xispirito> ela só fica transparente se seu micro suportar 3d
<spiga> confirmando, se vc tiver 1 placa mae SIS desista.
<spiga> volte para windows e seja feliz
<xispirito> 0.0
<xispirito> o que tem a ver uma coisa com a outra o.0
<capeta> por que spiga ?
<L88os1> tenho suporte 3d
<L88os1> o que quero dizer é que ela não fica transparente e sim com a cor do meu papel de parede
<L88os1> se meu papel for preto ela fica transparente mas com a cor de preto
<spiga> o cara que geralmente fala sobre transparencia. e porque viu compiz funcionando ou gosta das coisas bonitinhas.. etc e tal, e vai ficar muito descepcionado quando instalar e nao rodar tudo que ele viu.
<xispirito> mas arre, transparente == incolor, logo, o item que estiver abaixo dela define a cor o.0
<spiga> ?
<spiga> huahuha
<spiga> transparente e isso. vc ve do outro lado na quer dizer que muda de cor.
<spiga> nao*
<iv4nBR> Uma opinião esse artigo, tem algo a haver com meu problema fonte no console http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/script/Alterando-Ubuntu-de-UTF8-para-ISO88591-(LATIN1)
<moskvat> bom dia gente
<spiga> deu aki nao encontada
<spiga> faltou
<moskvat> preciso de uma ajudar urgentissima
<spiga> 1 pedaço
<xispirito> eu preciso de grana, urgentissimo
<moskvat> o codigo captcha do detran de goias não atualizar passando pelo squid junto com internet explorer
<spiga> clica em exibir codigo fonte. e vai la na parte do captcha.
<spiga> e pega o link que ta bloqueando ... e libera
<moskvat> ele tá guardando em cache, mesmo atualizando a página o código continua, o chrome funciona belezinha
<xispirito> o exploder não dá para querer moskvat, sempre encomoda
<moskvat> xispirito, é só o internet explorer que tá fazendo essa merda toda
<xispirito> sim, ele sempre faz =)
<moskvat> pior é que tenho que resolver no squid só não sei como
<spiga> vai la pega o link pelo exibir codigo fonte e libera no squid
<xispirito> se não caga na entrada, caga na saída
<spiga> IE osso ...
<moskvat> www2.detran.goias.gov.br
<moskvat> tá liberado e nada
<spiga> onde click
<spiga> para aparecer o captcha
<iv4nBR> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/script/Alterando-Ubuntu-de-UTF8-para-ISO88591-(LATIN1)
<spiga> me passa o local completo.
<iv4nBR> eh so fechar o parenteses
<spiga> iv4nBR: faz o teste ai.
<spiga> creio que seja isso
<moskvat> que merda a bagaça é javascript
<moskvat> aff
<spiga> me passa  o link
<moskvat> por isso que amo o google chrome, ô f12
<moskvat> spiga, http://www2.detran.goias.gov.br/detran/control?cmd=ConsVeicDados&ambiente=detran
<moskvat> fiz o seguite teste, tirei o redirecionamento de 80 para 3128 e coloquei 80 para 80 normal, funciona 100%
<xispirito> javascript é um saco, bem que podiam faz captcha em php...
<moskvat> passando pelo squid o negócio dá pau
<moskvat> yep
<spiga> moskvat: verifica se no seu squid tem algum bloqueio a JPG ou img.jpg
<moskvat> tem não spiga
<xispirito> isso parece bloqueia de .js
<xispirito> #bloqueio
<moskvat> desativei todas as regras de bloqueio, ele ficou lisinho e nada
<legilson> #ubuntu-br-sp
<moskvat> xispirito, só no I.E???
<xispirito> eahueua, é verdade
<xispirito> mas dai, se nem sem regras funciona, é coisa do IE e acredito que não haja nada que possamos fazer
<moskvat> tá
<moskvat> mas porque com a 3128 ele dá pau
<moskvat> e direto na 80 não dá?
<xispirito> porque ele tem a mania incrível de assumir que só ele existe e que a web deve se adaptar a ele...w3c ainda não existe lá na ms
<moskvat> to usando um masquerade de 80 para 3128 tbm
<moskvat> kkkk
<moskvat> dá pra redirecionar somente esse site para passar direto pela 80 sem passar pelo squid?
<spiga> moskvat: simples mano poque vc fez ele passar por fora do squid
<xispirito> pelo iptables, você poderia colocar que este endereço não deve passar pelo squid
<spiga> correto.
<moskvat> xispirito, mais ou menos como ficaria a sintaxe
<xispirito> é só usar uma regra para ele
<xispirito> com -d e o endereço
<xispirito> iptables -A OUTPUT -d $detran.bla.bla -j ACCEPT
<xispirito> acho eu que funcionaria
<moskvat> vou testar aqui
<moskvat> deu não
<moskvat> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -d www2.detran.goias.gov.br -j ACCEPT
<moskvat> é isso?
<xispirito> por ae
<xispirito> 443 e 80 aceitam passa "por fora" do squid?
<moskvat> 443 sim
<moskvat> 80 ele força pela 3128
<xispirito> certo, então: iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp -d www2.detran.goias.gov.br --dport 80 -j ACCEPT
<moskvat> se eu tirar a regra MASQUERADE ele funciona normal inclusive no IE
<moskvat> :-(
<xispirito> moskvat, tem como exibir as regras que você usa?
<moskvat> sim
<xispirito> bom, vou ter que sair
<xispirito> daqui a pouco volto
<Anderson_okdok> Como falo em privado pelo celular no mirc?
<capeta> wtf?
<Anderson_okdok> Como colocar mais canais  pelo mirc do celular?
<capeta> putz, nego é maluco
<omelete> lol
<capeta> nao sabe que é particularidade do client
<spiga> eu nem sabia que tinha mirc para celular
<spiga> client fisico ou webchat?
<capeta> mirc acho que não tem
<capeta> o pessoal confunde mirc com irc
<illuminarch> bom diaaaaaaa capeta spiga omelete
<capeta> dia illuminarch
<illuminarch> alguem vivo por aqui que massa :)
<illuminarch> kkkkkkkk
<omelete> illuminarch,  fala fi
<omelete> e saindo pra trampar, t+
<illuminarch> omelete aff soh porque eu cheguei
<illuminarch> pelo visto vou ficar com o capeta
<illuminarch> kkkkkkkk
<omelete> lol
<capeta> da aqui um abraço illuminarch
<illuminarch> kkkkk
<illuminarch> vou abracar o capeta e manda um bjo pra diabo eh ?
<illuminarch> srsrsrs
<capeta> uhum
<capeta> S2
<illuminarch> kkkkkkkkkk
<illuminarch> capeta faz um teste pra mim pode ser?
<illuminarch> tu usa que servidor de net ai ?
<capeta> virtua
<illuminarch> tenta acessar
<illuminarch> sempreupdate.com.br sem o www
<capeta> deu
<capeta> :D
<capeta> tenta mudar seu dns
<illuminarch> ja mudei
<illuminarch> vou por do cloud agora
<illuminarch> acho que melhor nao tem
<capeta> cloud?
<capeta> aqui no router fica o da virtua mesmo
<capeta> outros 2 pcs usam o do google
<illuminarch> capeta tu sabe algum dns bom pra site?
<illuminarch> que seja aberto neh hehehe
<capeta> eu tava falando do seu dns
<ADFENO> Olá pessoal.
<capeta> olá
<capeta> tchau
<capeta> flw illuminarch
<illuminarch> oi ADFENO
<ADFENO> illuminarch: Seu apelido me lembra um grupo. :D
<illuminarch> qual ?
<ADFENO> Preciso sair.
<kira> oi
<kira> tem alguem ai?
<iv4nBR> aim
<iv4nBR> sim
<kira> vc pode me tira um duvida?
<iv4nBR> claro! se eu souber
<kira> queria saber se no linux precisa instalar drive de video
<iv4nBR> raramente!!!
<iv4nBR> seu video nao ta funcionando?
<kira> iv4nBR e pq o jogo fica dando leg
<iv4nBR> vc ta rodando esse jogo via Wine?
<kira> nao ... e um emuldor do mame especifio pra linux
<iv4nBR> entao, eu gosto mto linux, especialmente Ubuntu! mas o vejo com um sistema operacional multimedia p jogos em especial.
<iv4nBR> digo nao o vejo
<kira> entao vc nao sabe?
<iv4nBR> nao ateh pq nao uso linux p jogos
<iv4nBR> uso pra desenvolvido, redes, emfim uso profissional
<spiga> illuminarch: opa bom dia...
<spiga> illuminarch: quer dizer boa tarde
<kira> oi voltei
<illuminarch> spiga voce usa oi ?
<illuminarch> digo velox
<illuminarch> :)
<illuminarch> alguem aqui usa velox no ms ?
<kira> oi
<kira> tem alguem ai
 * xGrind is away: Estou ocupado
<UdontKnow> xGrind: desliga isso :)
<illuminarch> UdontKnow e ae :)
<UdontKnow> illuminarch: ae
<illuminarch> UdontKnow tu ja usou o cloudflare?
<UdontKnow> nao
<illuminarch> :(
<illuminarch> to querendo usar mas to com receio
<UdontKnow> aslan: ae
<aslan> e ae UdontKnow baum?
<UdontKnow> aslan: gripado, mas bao
<Aslan> já? ainda não constumou com o clima daí?
<UdontKnow> Aslan: heheh, clima louco
<Aslan> UdontKnow, depois que sai la da RH, perdi duas certificacoes.. :(
<UdontKnow> eita, pq?
<Aslan> Nao sou mais examinador, isso até concordo, já que somente funcionário poderia aplicar exame. Acabou que também me tiraram o RHCI, instrutor.. fiquei triste.
<Aslan> :(
<UdontKnow> Aslan: sacanagem hehe
<Aslan> depois que eu sai, eu cobrei eles de algumas coisas então eles não gostaram.. .:P
<ADFENO> Olá pessoal.
<alvaro> como faço para instalar as fontes "true Type" no ubuntu?
<ADFENO> Na maioria dos casos, tais possuem equivalentes disponíveis na central de programas ou nos repositórios.
<alvaro> eu baixei, porem não foi "desempacotado"
<ADFENO> Por exemplo: A equivalente da Arial é a Liberation Sans.
<ADFENO> Olá illuminarch.
<illuminarch> opa ADFENO
<alvaro> Certo. Eu instalei aqueles pacotes do Ubuntu restrito, porem não consigo desempacotar o mesmo
<alvaro> fontes da Microsoft
<ADFENO> Creio que eles já foram desempacotados automaticamente.
<alvaro> como confiro isso?
<ADFENO> Bem, se você pegou dos repositórios (Ou da central de programas), então acredita-se que as fontes já foram instaladas automaticamente para você.
<ADFENO> Para confirmar abra um editor de texto (LibreOffice, por exemplo)
<ADFENO> E apenas verifique se na lista fontes no menu de formatação estão listadas as fontes de tal pacote.
<alvaro> usr/share/fonts/truetype, todas as fontes estão empacotadas
<alvaro> não tem a Time News Roman
<ADFENO> Hmmm... Deixe-me ver se eu entendi... Você baixou as fontes manualmente (Sem usar a central de programas)?
<alvaro> não, foi na central de programas, porem aparece essa mensagem "License refused.
<alvaro> Please reinstall the ttf-mscorefonts-installer package (e.g. via
<alvaro>  apt-get install --reinstall ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<alvaro> to get prompted for the license again."
<ADFENO> Hmmm...
<ADFENO> Façamos o seguinte: Você sabe abrir um Terminal?
<alvaro> sei
<ADFENO> Pois bem, abra um Terminal e digite:
<ADFENO> sudo apt-get install --reinstall ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<ADFENO> Se possível diga-me o retorno.
<alvaro> pronto, já fiz, apareceu uma janela de uma "licença EULA" e agora?
<ADFENO> Esta janela possui alguns botões, por exemplo: "Yes", "No", "I agree"?
<alvaro> só tem o botão OK, porem desabilitado
<ADFENO> Existe alguma caixa de checagem?
<alvaro> não
<ADFENO> Hmmm...
<ADFENO> Não existe mais nada além do texto referente à licença EULA e o botão Ok?
<alvaro> Configuração de Pacotes
<alvaro>  ┌────────────────┤ Configurando ttf-mscorefonts-installer ├─────────────────┐
<alvaro>  │                                                                           │
<alvaro>  │ TrueType core fonts for the Web EULA
<alvaro>  │
<alvaro>  │ END-USER LICENSE AGREEMENT FOR MICROSOFT SOFTWARE
<alvaro>  │
<alvaro>  │ IMPORTANT-READ CAREFULLY: This Microsoft End-User License Agreement
<alvaro>  │ ("EULA") is a legal agreement between you (either an individual or a
<alvaro>  │ single entity) and Microsoft Corporation for the Microsoft software
<alvaro>  │ accompanying this EULA, which includes computer software and may include
<alvaro>  │ associated media, printed materials, and "on-line" or electronic
<alvaro>  │ documentation ("SOFTWARE PRODUCT" or "SOFTWARE"). By exercising your
<alvaro>  │ rights to make and use copies of the SOFTWARE PRODUCT, you agree to be
<alvaro>  │ bound by the terms of this EULA. If you do not agree to the terms of
<alvaro>  │ this EULA, you may not use the SOFTWARE PRODUCT.
<alvaro>  │
<alvaro>  │
<alvaro>  │                                  <Ok>
<alvaro>  │
<alvaro> só isso
<UdontKnow> alvaro: para com o flood
<ADFENO> Ok UdontKnow, me responsabilizo pelos atos de alvaro por hora.
<Daekdroom> alvaro, já tentou ler a ir até o final da licença?
<Daekdroom> *tentou ir até
<Daekdroom> Até o final do texto.
<alvaro> só tem essa mensagem que passei
<Daekdroom> Mas a EULA não é só isso.
<alvaro> não tem mais nada
<ADFENO> Estranho.
<Daekdroom> Ah.
<Daekdroom> Tentei instalar o pacote aqui
<Daekdroom> Para acessar o "Ok", é só apertar a tecla Tab
<Daekdroom> e enter
<Daekdroom> Aí aparece Sim/Não
<alvaro> deu certo
<alvaro> mas o estranho foi esse problema do botão "OK"?
<Daekdroom> Não é um problema.
<alvaro> como assim?
<Daekdroom> Quando aparece a EULA, o foco fica no texto. Dá pra usar as setas e tudo mais para lê-lo
<Daekdroom> Para mudar o foco para o botão okay, se usa o Tab, já que não existe cursor do mouse no terminal.
<Daekdroom> É questão de hábito de usar a interface da ncurses
<alvaro> sou leigo em relação ao Linux, estou usando a poucos dias
<ADFENO> Bem, quase todos são leigos, mas nosso espirito de comunidade nos faz fortes.
<ADFENO> D
<ADFENO> *:D
<alvaro> Perfeito já tenho as fontes instaladas e funcionando perfeitamente, obrigado <ADFENO> e <Daekroom>
<ADFENO> Disponha.
<ADFENO> Ah, olá barna_.
<barna_> olá!
<barna_> boa tarde!
<ADFENO> Boa. :D
 * ADFENO prevê uma grande chuva no sul de Santa Catarina.
<Marverick> aqui tá querendo chover tambem
<barna_> num fala em chuva não, hoje ta o maior sol aki! quero q fique assim uns 15 dias!
<Marverick> ADFENO so foi voce falar
<Marverick> vou indo que vai chover
<ADFENO> Wow.
<ADFENO> barna_: Ao que me parece, a chuva que está por aí, vei para cá. :D
<ADFENO> *que estava*
<barna_> vc ta onde ADFENO ?
<ADFENO> No sul de Santa Catarina. :D
<UdontKnow> terra da mulher bonita
<ADFENO> :-!
<UdontKnow> heh, hoje tava mais quente, mas so consegui sair de casa qdo tava anoitecendo, umas 15:30
<ADFENO> Desculpe falar assim, mas tem gente que só pensa nisso
<UdontKnow> maldito resfriado
<UdontKnow> ADFENO: nao, po, zuera soh
<ADFENO> Ok, entendo... Perdoado.
 * ADFENO ouviu um carro com a música "Riders On The Storm" de The Doors. :D
 * ADFENO está descançando.
<idub> ubuntu escreve em ntfs??
<idub> instalei esse ntfs-3g e nada
<barna_> sim
<barna_> qual o erro???
<UdontKnow> idub: ntfs-3g escreve.
<idub> nada. n?o da a op??o de colar nada la.
<idub> vou reiniciar
<barna_> vc ta com permição de escrita?
<idub> quendo instala isso num ? automatico??
<idub> eu insisto em linux mas sou ignorante velho.
<ADFENO> Todos somos idub, mas a união faz a força.
<ADFENO> Antes que alguém fale: De fato, existem usuários mais experientes em algumas coisas.
<ADFENO> Mas como dizem: "Ninguém é perfeito."
<barna_> idub, tenta re-iniciar, se num funcionar, a gente pode tentar mudar as pemições da partição ou editar fstab pra montar automatico e dar permição de escrita!
<idub> blz
<idub> vamos a luta
<idub> barna_ realmente era so reiniciar..
<idub> valeus
<xGrind> alguem ae usa skype?
<barna_> idub, massa!
<barna_> xGrind, eu uso!
<xGrind> barna_ eae. e usa ubuntu 11.10?
<barna_> kra até tenho ele instalado aki, mas só uso pra teste!
<barna_> o OS de produção ainda é 10.04 LTS!
<xGrind> barna_; nao consigo usar microfone no skype nessa versao 11.10 do ubuntu ;/
<barna_> nos outros vc conseguia usar?
<barna_> 10.04, 10.10 e 11.04?
<barna_> !ping
<xGrind> barna_; sim
<xGrind> ate o 11.04 eu usava normal. procurei na net e vi muita gente com o mesmo problema. e que era por causa do pulseaudio
<barna_> hummmm!
<barna_> acho q eu num cheguei a testa o skype no 11.10!
<illuminarch> barna_ blz?
<illuminarch> ADFENO ta ae?
<illuminarch> omelete?
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.  Alguém já teve um problema com o k3b onde ele não consegue gerar a imagem para gravar um dvd porém só ocorre com um determinado conjunto de arquivos e não com a maior parte do que é gravado?
<EduardeCalibal> Ele apenas dá uma mensagem e não consegui ir além: "Não é possível determinar o tamanho da imagem resultante".
<barna_> opa blz!
<barna_> illuminarch, blz!
<illuminarch> barna_ vc esta em que estado ?
<illuminarch> é que preciso fazer um teste no site
<illuminarch> :)
<barna_> minas gerais!
<illuminarch> se voce puder acessa o site www.sempreupdate.com.br  e depois sem o www
<barna_> tão os 2 funfando de boa!
<illuminarch> ufa
<illuminarch> obg eh que migrei o site de um servidor #$%#$%#% do brasil para um nos eua
<illuminarch> e tava dando erro
<illuminarch> barna_ aqui pra mim ainda esta indisponivel
<illuminarch> o que pode ser :(
<illuminarch> vc sabe?
<barna_> kra eu num entendo lhufas de hospedagem, dns etc.....
<illuminarch> barna_ :(
<illuminarch> to ficando meio maluco ja
<illuminarch> srsrsrs
<illuminarch> dois dias arrumando as rotas do dns
<illuminarch> testando dns
<illuminarch> aff
<illuminarch> saco
<barna_> kra eu mechi com site na decade de 90! depois disso dezisti!
<EduardeCalibal> illuminarch, aqui acessou normal.
<EduardeCalibal> Com e sem o www.
<illuminarch> EduardeCalibal obg cara mas to agoniado porque tem lugar que nao ta pegando
<omelete> illuminarch,  quar o pro ai?
<EduardeCalibal> Pode estar vendo o cache.
<omelete> cabei de chegar da obra
<illuminarch> em especial oi velox
<illuminarch> omelete o lance eh que o site nao ta abrindo com o www pra mim
<EduardeCalibal> Normal que não pegue, mas se um pegar é por que esta na internet.
<illuminarch> nao sei porque
<EduardeCalibal> Isso de saber quem esta bloqueando o acesso exige analise do roteamento a partir do cara que não consegue acesso.
<EduardeCalibal> E só quem tem a informação são os servidores por onde o cara passou.
<illuminarch> EduardeCalibal terminei as transferencias remotamente agora comprei um servidor la nos eua e tirei ele do br
<EduardeCalibal> Entendi.
<illuminarch> acho que vou esperar ao menos 24 hrs pra propagacao do dns
<EduardeCalibal> Não sei se vale a pena colocar nada lá agora.
<EduardeCalibal> Eles estão com um esquema de bloquear a internet para os que eles rotulem como "piratas".
<EduardeCalibal> Me parece que esta sendo votado hoje.
<EduardeCalibal> Ou já foi.
<illuminarch> EduardeCalibal mas eh tranquilo hehehe
<EduardeCalibal> Se cair na lista de servidores marcados o teu site sai do ar...
<EduardeCalibal> Eles pretendem banir todo o servidor que for flagrado com qualquer coisa pirata.
<barna_> galera ta bombando o trabalho, num to conseguindo acompanha o papo!
<illuminarch> EduardeCalibal to ligado
<EduardeCalibal> Vou tocar serviço aqui... Fui.  AFK
<illuminarch> blz valeu
<illuminarch> ae
<UdontKnow> ae
<illuminarch> UdontKnow soh falta voce testar tb :)
<UdontKnow> illuminarch: o que?
<illuminarch> o endereco do meu site
<illuminarch> com e sem o www
<illuminarch> www.sempreupdate.com.br
<UdontKnow> illuminarch: pra que? se voce fez um site, tem que saber testar de mais de um lugar
<illuminarch> eu ja testei
<illuminarch> UdontKnow mas obrigado nao precisa testar!
<UdontKnow> entao otimo :)
<UdontKnow> heh, odeio desculpas pra fazer spam
<UdontKnow> illuminarch:  "rotas do dns"? to rindo um monte aqui
<illuminarch> UdontKnow pode rir... o sorriso eh seu...bom ver as pessoas felizes...
<UdontKnow> sim sim :)
<barna_> Ferrari, bruno ferrari de SP?
<illuminarch> UdontKnow parou de rir ?
<UdontKnow> illuminarch: ainda nao. quando vc pergunta, rio mais ainda... "rotas do dns" lol
<illuminarch> srsrs
<illuminarch> UdontKnow ah explico "router propagation"
<illuminarch> acho que voce perdeu a prova 102 do lpi
<UdontKnow> illuminarch: comequieh? lolololol
<UdontKnow> illuminarch: o que router tem a ver com dns?
<illuminarch> see http://dnschk.com/
<illuminarch> http://www.whatsmydns.net
<illuminarch> eh citado alguns sites como esse
<illuminarch> na verdade seria apenas caminho de propagacao
<UdontKnow> illuminarch: cara, eu trabalho com DNS :)
<illuminarch> que eu apenas o chamei de rota
<illuminarch> percurso
<illuminarch> algo do tipo
<illuminarch> caminho
<illuminarch> regioes
<illuminarch> sei la
<illuminarch> entao para voce entender eu estava checando a propagacao do dns
<illuminarch> e tava vendo alguns que estava dando pau na rede
<illuminarch>  eescolhendo o melhorzinho
<UdontKnow> illuminarch: sitezinho perfeito esse dnschk hein?
<UdontKnow> Using Server: 4.2.2.1 located in Virginia
<UdontKnow> Unable to lookup nameservers for google.com from 4.2.2.1.
<UdontKnow> Unable to lookup address for google.com from 4.2.2.1.
<UdontKnow> lol
<illuminarch> UdontKnow tem outros mas nao lembro mais....
<illuminarch> tenho mais pra ip
<illuminarch> dns eh fogo
<illuminarch> e checar propagacao eh terrivel
<UdontKnow> illuminarch: se o site nao encontra o google, esquece :)
<illuminarch> ainda mais usando o cloudflare
<illuminarch> mas fazer o que
<illuminarch> hehe
<UdontKnow> illuminarch: para, cara, "propagacao" eh igual chifre, coisa que botaram na sua cabeca
<illuminarch> nem tudo eh perfeito
<illuminarch> nada disso
<UdontKnow> illuminarch: existe TTL, e voce tem que aprender a usar ele :)
<illuminarch> existe
<illuminarch> Deus me livre
<illuminarch> nao curto host
<illuminarch> nao curto server nenhum
<UdontKnow> voce muda, e depois do TTL, todo dns que funcione de acordo com a RFC tem que atualizar
<UdontKnow> e eh isso
<UdontKnow> "propagacao" eh igual bicho papao, lenda :)
<illuminarch> sei la eu nao acho
<illuminarch> as vezes demora as vezes nao
<UdontKnow> illuminarch: bom, entao vai ler a RFC. eu li :)
<illuminarch> nao nao nao
<illuminarch> nao quero aprender o que nao vou usar
<UdontKnow> illuminarch: qual o TTL da sua zona? e do registro?
<illuminarch> deixa eu ver
<illuminarch> UdontKnow 14400 mas deixo em automatico :)
<UdontKnow> illuminarch: ENTAO TA RECLAMANDO DO QUE? :)
<UdontKnow> illuminarch: com um TTL tao alto assim, vai demorar uma eternidade (4 horas eh uma eternidade)
<illuminarch> na verdade UdontKnow eu estou aqui quebrando cabeca pra entender o porque que outras pessoas acessam o site com o www e nao abre e outros sem e abre e eu aqui nao consigo acessar ele de forma alguma
<illuminarch> ja chequei as configuracoes todas do host
<illuminarch> ta tudo la certinho
<illuminarch> @
<illuminarch> ta com sub www
<illuminarch> nao sei porque que nao funciona
<illuminarch> eis a questao
<illuminarch> mas to dando um tempo pra ver se o meu provedor de net naota fazendo cache
<UdontKnow> illuminarch: qual o TTL da zona, NEGATIVE TTL, e TTL do registro?
<UdontKnow> illuminarch: todo mundo faz cache de DNS. senao a internet para.
<illuminarch> UdontKnow isso eu nao consigo ver nas conf do host
<illuminarch> soh mostra o ttl
<illuminarch> e mais nada
<UdontKnow> illuminarch: o TTL eh o que diz quanto tempo pode
<UdontKnow> illuminarch: e vc ta reclamando do que entao?
<illuminarch> srsrs vou repetir srsrs
<illuminarch> o site nao esta abrindo sem o www
<UdontKnow> se voce nao sabe/nao se importa/usa um servico que nao te deixa saber/configurar TTL corretamente, ta reclamando do que do DNS?
<UdontKnow> illuminarch: existe registro A pro endereco sem www?
<illuminarch> UdontKnow eu coloquei um @ A xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<UdontKnow> illuminarch: e qual o negative TTL? :)
<illuminarch> UdontKnow vai mostrar no DNS management
<illuminarch> ?
<UdontKnow> LOL
<UdontKnow> cara, assim e dificil conversar :/
<illuminarch> kkkkkkkk
<illuminarch> UdontKnow aqui nao mostra, aparece apenas o ttl
<UdontKnow> negative TTL: geralmente mais longo que o TTL (e as vezes terrivelmente mais longo se vc nao sabe o que ta fazendo), e o tempo que os dns caches vao guardar uma resposta negativa
<UdontKnow> se vc deixou um negative TTL de uma semana, criou um endereco novo depois que um cliente solicitou e recebeu uma resposta negativa, prepare-se pra esperar uma semana :)
<UdontKnow> se for um mes, espere um mes, se for um ano...
<illuminarch> UdontKnow ixe
<UdontKnow> illuminarch: ler a RFC e importante sim. voce teria conhecimento disso, e nao estaria falando de "rotas de DNS", o que nao tem qualquer sentido :)
<illuminarch> UdontKnow tudo bem...
<Um_cara_qualquer> e ae galera, algum de vcs sabe como inserir legenda em filme pra ficar o mesmo arquivo?
<illuminarch> UdontKnow voce ja me explicou, eu ja sei que o termo que usei nao ta correto, o que voce espera de mim ?
<UdontKnow> illuminarch: que leia a RFC, e que procure saber o negative TTL da sua zona. se nao tiver como saber, contate seu provedor.
<UdontKnow> illuminarch: simples, nao?
<illuminarch> UdontKnow tudo bem... vou ler sim... afinal nao custa nada aprender algo a mais, mesmo sabendo que nao vou usar... sim é simples.
<UdontKnow> garanto que ler a RFC vai ser muito menos tempo que vc ficou tentando fazer coisas que nao tem qualquer sentido :)
<illuminarch> UdontKnow entendo... talvez eu tenha ido procurar ajuda no local errado... a pessoa errada...
<barna_> Um_cara_qualquer, acho q o devede faz isso
<illuminarch> UdontKnow quanto ao tempo, eu tenho ele sobrando pra gastar até mesmo sem fazer nada...
<Um_cara_qualquer> humm
<UdontKnow> illuminarch: feliz voce. eu queria muito ter mais tempo pra fazer minhas coisas :)
<illuminarch> UdontKnow :)
<UdontKnow> illuminarch: ainda mais quando escurece antes das 4 da tarde... vc volta do almoco e ja ta comecando a escurecer
<illuminarch> UdontKnow voce mora no sul ?
<UdontKnow> illuminarch: Londres
<illuminarch> UdontKnow hummmm
<illuminarch> UdontKnow voce falou em londres lembrei de uma coisita...hehe vou ate anotar aqui... final de ano chegando e eu nao comprei nenhum espumante!
<UdontKnow> illuminarch: heh, o que tem a ver? :)
<Doomtron> boa noite
<illuminarch> UdontKnow alguem que esta chegando dai :)
<illuminarch> Doomtron boa
<UdontKnow> illuminarch: ahh
<Doomtron> :)
<illuminarch> rsrsrs
 * UdontKnow aprendeu que quando um cara fala "alguem" ou "uma pessoa", normalmente nao e mulher :)
<illuminarch> UdontKnow aprendeu certo
<Leon_Nardella> UdontKnow, "In the wild", TTL e negative TTL costumam ter valores distintos?
<UdontKnow> Leon_Nardella: sim :)
<Leon_Nardella> UdontKnow, Imagino que geralmente o negative seja menor, ou varia muito?
<UdontKnow> Leon_Nardella: nem vi seu primo hoje :P
<Leon_Nardella> UdontKnow, Hmm?
<UdontKnow> Leon_Nardella: normalmente deixam maior, as vezes estupidamente maior
<UdontKnow> Leon_Nardella: vc nao e primo do Luis? trampo com ele.
<Leon_Nardella> eita
<Leon_Nardella> ò.Ó
<Leon_Nardella> Eu já tinha falado ou o nome é famoso mesmo?
<UdontKnow> Leon_Nardella: nah, vc nem falou... ele falou
<Leon_Nardella> Hmm.. Que coisa.
<Leon_Nardella> heh
<UdontKnow> Leon_Nardella: mundinho pequeno hahah
<Leon_Nardella> neh?
<Leon_Nardella> Agora vai falar c tá com um Galaxy Nexus tb já.
<Leon_Nardella> :X
<UdontKnow> yep
<UdontKnow> com a tampa traseira cheia de icones
 * Leon_Nardella dies a little bit within.
<UdontKnow> serie especial
<Leon_Nardella> Eu sei
<Leon_Nardella> Eu tenho/tinha um Nexus S assim.
<Leon_Nardella> Cheio de little androids
<Leon_Nardella> hehe
<UdontKnow> hehe
<Leon_Nardella> Morreu.
<Leon_Nardella> Inclusive vô mandar de volta pra ele pra ver se alguém consegue arrumar.
<UdontKnow> morreu como?
<UdontKnow> Leon_Nardella: entao, ja vi uns provedores de hosting com negative de 1 mes. estupido :)
<Leon_Nardella> UdontKnow, Ele sempre teve dois problemas (que no começo eu achava que era um problema só). Na ROM original ele sempre travava depois de um tempo ligado (1), daí eu tinha que fazer um hard reset, mas na maioria das vezes ele ficava parada no logo do Google  (2). O problema 1 eles corrigiram na ROM 2.3.6 e o problema 2 eu aprendi a contornar com o tempo.
<Leon_Nardella> O esquema é deixar o cel esquentando; em cima de um roteador, por exemplo.
<Leon_Nardella> Alguma coisa tinha mal contato dentro e o calor resolvia.
<Leon_Nardella> Daí num belo dia desliguei ele e não consegui ligar mais. :D
<UdontKnow> Leon_Nardella: no preco que eh mao de obra aqui, e mais barato vc comprar um novo que o tempo que precisa pra explicar o problema pro tecnico
<Leon_Nardella> Ele tava com ICS do Koush já e tava rodando numa boa.
<Leon_Nardella> Agora o máximo que eu consigo é entrar no CWM recovery
<Leon_Nardella> E não dá pra fazer nada
<Leon_Nardella> Não monta nenhuma partição.
<UdontKnow> Leon_Nardella: reflash pra rom de fabrica?
<Leon_Nardella> Já tentei tudo.
<UdontKnow> Leon_Nardella: em fastboot ele boota, certo?
<Leon_Nardella> flashboot não consegue flashar nada
<Leon_Nardella> Dá write error
<Leon_Nardella> isso
<Leon_Nardella> fastboot
 * Leon_Nardella confunde fastboot com flashtool.
<UdontKnow> eita
<UdontKnow> entao acho que vc ganhou um peso de papel caro :)
<Leon_Nardella> Se eu insistir muito, o fastboot finge que consegue flashar, mas não muda nada no aparelho.
<Leon_Nardella> É... Ganhei um display digital do logo do Google :p
<UdontKnow> podia ser pior
<UdontKnow> :)
<Leon_Nardella> Fico até com medo de perguntar, mas...por exemplo? :P
<UdontKnow> nah, nem vou contar  senao vc nao dorme hoje
<Leon_Nardella> huah
<UdontKnow> 
#ubuntu-br 2011-12-22
<User5435> Alguem sabe de algum artigo ou tutorial, de como colocar a aparencia do ubuntu 11.10 para a aparencia do 10.04
<User5435> ?
<xGrind> User5435; voce diz usar o gnome classic?
<User5435> sim
<xGrind> User5435; da uma lida ae http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2011/10/voltando-ao-gnome-classic-no-ubuntu-11-10/
<User5435> vlw \o/
<xGrind> ;)
<barna_> User5435, gnome 2.x num tem pro 11.10! só o gnome 3.x!
<barna_> no 12.04 vai ter!
<xGrind> barna_ o 12.04 vai ter gnome 2 de novo? o.O
<barna_> até a ultima informação q recebi, sim!
<User5435> barna, vocÊ que dizer que usar o gnome classic vai gerar algum problema no gnome 3x?
<xGrind> pelo que eu sei, vão trabalhar mais no Unity e agora vai ser tudo gt3. até o lxde vai começar a usar isso. eles não iriam colocar um gnome2 de novo, já que a versão 11.10 é gtk3
<barna_> kra num sei! mas pelo q sei, o unity vai ser o padrão, com opção de usar o gnome 2 e 3!
<barna_> mas falava q instalar os 3 da muito pau, o lance é usar só um dos 3!
<SuBmUnDo> alguem ta com problema no java para acessar site do bb?
<xGrind> li tb q tão querendo lançar mais uma versão do ubuntu, com gnome. dae seria o gobuntu. mas acho que não seria oficial por enquanto
<xGrind> se a Canonical oficializar isso, dae sim acaba com todas as outras distros. Xfce, Lxde, Gnome, Unity e KDE.
<Doomtron> bom, quanto aos outros eu não sei, mas quanto a mim, não troco a minha distro por nenhuma outra :P
<xGrind> Doomtron; qual vc usa?
<Doomtron> xGrind: Arch
<xGrind> foda é esse skype fdp q ta bugado no Oneiric
<Doomtron> microsoft não vai descontinuar o skype pra linux ?
<xGrind> ate agora nao, mas ta bugando com o pulseaudio
<UdontKnow> xGrind: ou o oneiric que ta bugado com o skype? funciona no resto nao?
<xGrind> UdontKnow; isso xD
<UdontKnow> xGrind: a proposito, qual a vantagem de "o ubuntu acabar com as outras distros"?
<xGrind> o audio e a cam funcionavam no 11.04
<UdontKnow> xGrind: sim, e isso que o Mark quer, mas isso realmente melhora sua vida?
<xGrind> não acabar, mas tão dizendo que muitos usuarios estão indo pro Mint pq não gostaram do Unity. Se o Ubuntu tiver uma versão com gnome como era antes, esses usuarios ficariam no Ubuntu mesmo
<xGrind> não mudaria em nada pq uso Xfce ;)
<UdontKnow> xGrind: liberdade de escolha e o que eh bonito :)
<xGrind> por isso seria bom se tivesse uma versão com gnome. liberdade de escolha ;)
<UdontKnow> xGrind: otimo. mas irem pra outras distros e algo ruim na sua opiniao?
<UdontKnow> xGrind: e ai? :)
<xGrind> UdontKnow; vc usa oq?
<UdontKnow> xGrind: de tudo um pouco
<SuBmUnDo> depois de um sudo apt-get dist-upgrade apareceu "23 pacotes atualizados, 3 pacotes novos instalados, 254 a serem removidos e 17 não atualizados.
<SuBmUnDo> É preciso baixar 43,2MB/48,1MB de arquivos."
<UdontKnow> nao gosto de debian e derivados, mas goobuntu eh necessario pro meu dia-a-dia
<xGrind> esse dist-upgrade faz oq?
<SuBmUnDo> xGrind, atualizacao dos pacotes
<SuBmUnDo> so que nunca vi tantas atualizacoes de uma vez
<xGrind> só uso upgrade
<SuBmUnDo> uso update depois dist-upgrade e upgrade
<SuBmUnDo> volto ja
<Doomtron> UdontKnow: goobuntu ? isso existe ?
<UdontKnow> Doomtron: sim :)
<xGrind> ainda não existe. um desenvolvedor que sugeriu isso
<Doomtron> UdontKnow: pode me passa o link pro site?
<UdontKnow> Doomtron: infelizmente nao e publico
<UdontKnow> xGrind: goobuntu existe
<Doomtron> UdontKnow: vc trabalha no google ?
<UdontKnow> Doomtron: sim
<Doomtron> F**A
<Doomtron> Que massa, respondeu o questionário do livro ? :P
<UdontKnow> Doomtron: questionario? livro? do que vc ta falando?
<Doomtron> UdontKnow: tem um livro, sobre o google, e no final tem um questionario, e diz pra responder e mandar pro google, se você tirar uma nota boa, eles te chamam pra uma entrevista
<UdontKnow> Doomtron: lendas? :)
<UdontKnow> Doomtron: nem sei disso ai
<Doomtron> UdontKnow: Bom, o livro existe, o questionário tambem, tem na minha faculdade
<Doomtron> mas as questões são realmente dificeis :/
<UdontKnow> Doomtron: NP-Dificil?
<Doomtron> UdontKnow: GLAT, Google Labs Apititude Test
<Doomtron> UdontKnow: http://www.thegooglestory.com/glatpage1.html
<UdontKnow> Doomtron: nao conheco, e pelo que vc viu, nao e o unico jeito de entrar, pq eu nem conheco o livro :)
<UdontKnow> Doomtron: mas google labs eh algo bem maluco
<Doomtron> UdontKnow: Eu imagino que esse não seja o único jeito de entrar
<UdontKnow> bleh. febre :(
<Doomtron> UdontKnow: O que vc faz no google ? pode falar ?
<UdontKnow> Doomtron: meio complicado, mas tem a ver com network engineering
<Doomtron> UdontKnow: que massa
<UdontKnow> bleh. 38 de febre :/
<UdontKnow> to fudido
<Doomtron> toma um banho frio, pra baixar a temperatura :P
<Doomtron> Se bem que onde tu ta, eu acho que tu soh precisa sair na rua sem agasalho...
<UdontKnow> Doomtron: e pegar uma pneumonia, como diriam as vovos
<UdontKnow> ?
<Doomtron> hehe
<juuuuu> hello
<Monarquista> barna_: acorda!
<xispirito> dia
<Marverick> buenos días
<xispirito> alguém usa aquele relógio cairo-clock?
<xispirito> estas bordas dele, só saem com composite? http://imagebin.org/189877
<xispirito> nossa, que animado está hoje
<xispirito> uhuuul
<xispirito> Pentium233, te peguei no soulseek, seu pirata
<spiga> hauhua
<iV4nBR> bom dia
<ADFENO> Olá pessoal.
<Marverick> iae ADFENO
<ADFENO> Olá Marverick.
<iV4nBR> Enfim consegui configurar uma fonte boa p/ ubuntu 10.10 thin client somente texto! No entanto nao consigo salvar a configuração de forma permanente,sempre preciso executarutar no  no braço o setfont -v
<iV4nBR> tentei colocar no /etc/rc.local o comando setfont, mas  nao efetuou a config da fonte
<Monarquista> já tentou salvar como root!?
<iV4nBR> qdo inclui a linha "setfont -v" no /etc/rc.local eu estava cmo root!
<Monarquista> então não sei lhe ajudar, sorry...
<iV4nBR> pois eh o mais dificil eu consegui q foi ajustar essa fonte...e oq era p ser + facil não ta indo
<iV4nBR> Penso q existe algum outro processo sendo executado apos o rc.local q está alterando/desfazendo minha config 'setfont'
<iV4nBR> No Ubuntu tem 02 rc.local (/etc/rc.local e /etc/init.d/rc.local)... acho q vou apelar e colocar a linha no /etc/init.d/rc.local
<Monarquista> barna_: acorda rapa, já são meio dia, tá baum não...?!
<bino> Boa tarde!
<illuminarch> e ae bino blz
<illuminarch> bino tu ja usou paypal?
<bino> beleza illuminarch, sim.
<bino> é seguro.
<illuminarch> bino cara nao sei como vou pagar 0,00 la aff saco poww
<illuminarch> meu provedor mandou fatura em 0,00
<illuminarch> e ta la como status pedente de pagamento neh fogo
<bino> kakka. Mas não tem valor a pagar
<bino> estranho não ? =P
<illuminarch> bino pois eh e no paypal eu vou ter que pagar ao menos 5 pila
<illuminarch> nem nem que vou dar dinheiro de graça
<illuminarch> eh que mes passado eu paguei a conta duas vezes hehe
<bino> tente entrar em contato com o provedor via e-mail
<illuminarch> ja abri um chamado
<bino> é mas seguro mandar um e-mail, entrar em contato com o financeiro do mesmo
<illuminarch> to esperando
<illuminarch> saco
<edusachs> opa!
<edusachs> e ai
<taurinol> deop taurinol
<moskvat> alguém sabe me falar se o zabbix funciona com multiplas instâncias?
<moskvat> em portas diferentes?
<edusachs> nao sei
<edusachs> cara
<edusachs> eu nao gosto mto do zimbra
<edusachs> eu prefiro o Nagios
<edusachs> ops
<edusachs> zimbra
<edusachs> dã
<edusachs> viajei
<edusachs> zabbix
<edusachs> eu nao gosto mto do zabbix
<edusachs> eu prefiro o nagios
<UdontKnow> moskvat: provavelmente funciona :) vc so tem que ajetar suas coisas pra que ele use as configs certas, os sockets certos, ...
<UdontKnow> moskvat: mas pq 2 na mesma maquina?
<UdontKnow> (1235) < UdontKnow> moskvat: provavelmente funciona :) vc so tem que ajetar suas coisas pra que ele use as configs certas, os sockets certos, ...
<UdontKnow> (1235) < UdontKnow> moskvat: mas pq 2 na mesma maquina?
<moskvat> UdontKnow, na verdade não sou eu que quero fazer isso
<moskvat> me perguntaram a respeito
<UdontKnow> da, mas nao tem muito sentido
<moskvat> duplicando as ports no /etc/service deve funcionar?
<moskvat> pois é
<UdontKnow> huh?
<moskvat> ela me disse que é para monitorar java tomcat e tals
<moskvat> acho estranho tbm
<UdontKnow> entao, mas um zabbix monitora muitas maquinas e muitos servicos
<UdontKnow> "ela" nao sabe direito o que quer entao
<moskvat> acredito que ela está perdida
<moskvat> isso não faz muito sentido
<moskvat> UdontKnow, olha a pergunta: é que estou tentando subir duas instancias para ouvirem em portas diferentes e nem sei como começar a fazer isso vc sabe?
<UdontKnow> lol
<UdontKnow> bobagem na certa
<moskvat> que me diz sobre isso
<UdontKnow> ela nao quer isso. nao leu o manual e quer fazer bobagem
<moskvat> lol
<moskvat> imaginei isso tbm, acho que vai fazer merda
<Leon_Nardella> Já sei.
<Leon_Nardella> Quer monitorar o um zabbix pelo outro.
<Leon_Nardella> \o/
<moskvat> Leon_Nardella, viagem
<Leon_Nardella> huha
<moskvat> acho que vou testar isso no fds
<Bbetinhu> Alguem pode me ajudar a colocar uma maquina DEBIAN para autenticar num dominio ?
<iV4nBR> Como eu salva de forma definitiva uma fonte q eu settei pelo setfont -v [] ??
<iV4nBR> inclusive tentei adicionar esse comando(setfont) no /etc/rc.local, mas não pegou o comando
<cesar_nova> Boa tarde.
<cesar_nova> Gostaria de saber se tem alguma alma aqui que já trampou com o OpenWrt
<Pretto> alguem aqui manja de nagvis com MKLivestatus ?
<UdontKnow> ae
<rodr1go> se alguem quiser uma conta dropbox e ganhar extra 250mb aqui esta o link http://db.tt/LOigH5oU
<UdontKnow> rodr1go: obrigado por nao fazer spam
<rodr1go> UdontKnow, you are welcome
<UdontKnow> rodr1go: respeitar a politica da rede seria uma boa :)
<rodr1go> UdontKnow, compartilhar nao eh spam nao viaja
<UdontKnow> rodr1go: sim, vc fez spam
<rodr1go> piss off
<UdontKnow> rodr1go: e o respeito? :)
<anderson_Okdok> Capeta vc ta no celular?
<capeta> to não
<capeta> não tenho dinheiro pra usar irc pelo cel
<anderson_Okdok> É que nao sei como manda mensag em privad pelo celular  vc sabe por acso?
<capeta> anderson_Okdok: depende do client
<capeta> qual client você usa?
<anderson_Okdok> Alguem sabe o nome de algum canal ?
<anderson_Okdok> Nao cadastrei nao
#ubuntu-br 2011-12-23
<EduardeCalibal> Alguém já usou o fork do gnome-shell chamado Cinnamon?
<EduardeCalibal> Queria saber se ficou parecido mesmo com o gnome 2...
<iV4nBR__> BN
<iV4nBR__> Galera depois do /etc/rc.local qual o proximo script de boot será executado??
<iV4nBR__> poxa não consigo salvar a configuração de font no meu server, qdo reinicio perde a configuração aplicada pelo setfont. ?!?
<willians_> boa noite amigos. to com uma dificuldade com o empathy numa conexão com o MSN.
<iV4nBR__> Qual o problema
<willians_> Diz a seguinte mensagem: este recurso já esta concetado ao servidor.   o que pode ser?
<willians_> *conectado
<iV4nBR__> deixou seu msn online em algum outro PC
<willians_> vou ver se mudo a senha pra resolver esse problema
<willians_> iV4nBR, obrigado pela ajuda. pensei que ele tivesse se conectado em outro processo e  por isso não se conectava.
<kira_> oi
<kira_> qual o comando pra baixar o real player pelo terminal?
<bugscrash> Alguem pode dar uma ajuda: Placa Wifi 11.10 caindo , só volta com reinicio do linux.
<Masconomet> Hello
<BugsCrash> Alguem pode dar uma ajuda: Placa Wifi 11.10 caindo , só volta com reinicio do linux.
<Masconomet> http://i.imgur.com/RhFon.jpg
<Masconomet> Is this a brasilian coin?
<Masconomet> its kind of old
<Masconomet> maybe someone can Identify
<Masconomet> it says brasil but who knows
<BugsCrash> Alguem pode dar uma ajuda: Placa Wifi 11.10 caindo , só volta com reinicio do linux.
<kira_> nao sei
<BugsCrash> Alguem pode dar uma ajuda: Placa Wifi (tp-lik wn951n) 11.10 caindo , só volta com reinicio do linux.
<kira_> BugsCrash
<BugsCrash> Oi
<kira_> BugsCrash qual seu SO
<BugsCrash> Kira Meu Ubuntu 11.10
<kira_> BugsCrash Vc instalaou o SO quando
<BugsCrash> kira_ atualizei sob o 10
<BugsCrash> kira_ NO 10 ja acontecia
<BugsCrash> kira_ o ubuntu esta usando o drive ath9k
<kira_> BugsCrash tu deu upgrade?
<BugsCrash> kira_ sim
<novato_br> nergia solar já atingiu nível de competitividade econômica 22/12/2011
<novato_br> eita
<novato_br> Pearce (pesquisador Joshua Pearce da Universidade Queens no Canadá) e seus colegas fizeram o levantamento mais criterioso já realizado até agora dos custos da energia solar.
<novato_br> E encontraram números que são muito diferentes dos que vêm sendo adotados na larga maioria dos estudos da área, na maioria das vezes sem critério e sem nenhum questionamento.
<novato_br> O grupo de Pearce revisou todos esses estudos, publicados ao longo das últimas décadas, e descobriu que os números usados nas comparações de custos estão errados por uma larga margem.
<novato_br> oops
<novato_br> agora que vi que toh no canal errado
<novato_br> sorry, galera
<megalinux> oi
<megalinux> tem amguem ai?
<megalinux> to vom problemas no computador
<bino> opa megalinux
<bino> se puder ajudar
<iV4nBR> BDia !
<iV4nBR> Preciso de uma ajuda/ideia... estou tentando salvar uma font p console do server! já tentei inserir no /etc/rc.local (setfont -v), tentei criando um script /etc/init.d e depois linkando
<EduardeCalibal> iV4nBR, fonte você quer dizer fonte de texto?
<EduardeCalibal> Esse apt-file não é tão bom como pensava, ele não acha todos os arquivos de todos os pacotes que existem nos repositórios da máquina...  :-/
<iV4nBR> sim! setfont -v /usr/share/consolefonts/alt-8x16..psf.gz
<EduardeCalibal> Momento...
<iV4nBR> essa fonte ficou boa os caracteres.  no entanto qdo reinicio perder a configuração!
<EduardeCalibal> Entendi, que que fique em definitivo.
<EduardeCalibal> quer que...
<iV4nBR> isso! tou pensando em fazer algo inittab, colocar p executar nos ttys... tty1... tty12 o setfont. oq achas?
<EduardeCalibal> Bom...
<EduardeCalibal> Pode configurar pelas configurações do sistema, o que acho o mais correto ou editar o arquivo /etc/console-tools/config
<EduardeCalibal> Na opção SCREEN_FONT
<EduardeCalibal> Ou ainda reconfigurando o pacote do console com o comando sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<EduardeCalibal> Pegou iV4nBR ?
<EduardeCalibal> E o comando esse setfont esta obsoleto e foi substituído pelo consolechars, acho que para evitar conflitos.
<douglas-web-dev> Boa tarde!
<douglas-web-dev> Existe algum projeto para rodar o Unity (plugin para jogos 3D via navegador) em Linux?
<xGrind> unity, plugin pra jogos 3D? o.O
<Roberto_Souza> Boa tarde.
<Roberto_Souza> Eu gostaria de ajustar todo o sistema para o pt-BR mas não estou conseguindo.
<Roberto_Souza> Tento fazer isso pelo suporte de idiomas, mas não consigo selecionar português Brasil.
<Roberto_Souza> Alguem sabe como fazer isso por linha de comando}
<Roberto_Souza> Alguem sabe?
<iV4nBR> EduardeCalibal, Jah fiz essas tentativas mas nao salva!
<EduardeCalibal> o dpkg-reconfigure altera a configuração do pacote, se não permanece é por que em outro ponto do teu sistema a configuração é alterada de volta a cara reinício.
<EduardeCalibal> xGrind, acho que tem um unity que é algo para jogos mesmo...
<iV4nBR> EduardeCalibal, então se soubesse onde era esse script p/ inserir o setfont logo após
<EduardeCalibal> Um tipo de flash que roda coisas em 3d.
<EduardeCalibal> Se achar ele basta desativar que vai ficar com a última configuração que deixar
<xGrind> hmm. nem sabia disso
<EduardeCalibal> Mas acho que pode ser o próprio sistema.
<iV4nBR> <EdaurdeCalibal>https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kbd/+bug/860710
<iV4nBR> Ora  lasqueira q parece q nao tem inittab no Ubuntu 10.10
<Roberto_Souza> Não consigo instalar o Português (Brasil) pelo Suporte de Idiomas. Alguma sugestão?
<EduardeCalibal> Já ti lido algo sobre o default ali mas não achei o que seria ele.
<EduardeCalibal> Achei que poderia ser uma ligação simbólica para a fonte que desejasse mas aqui eu não tenho nada com o default esse (Debian)
<EduardeCalibal> Vou almoçar...  Tenta achar como configurar pelo modo gráfico sem usar comandos do terminal que pode ser que fazendo desta forma o problema seja contornado.
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho problemas similares quando misturo o gerenciador da rede com a configuração manual...
<EduardeCalibal> Fui.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<Roberto_Souza> Eu vou indo. Boa tarde.
<andretyn> olá a todos!!!
<bino> Feliz Natal a todos!
<Cesar_Augusto> gente
<Cesar_Augusto> feliz natal cambada
<Cesar_Augusto> o povo
<Cesar_Augusto> alguém aqui já usou o grub ou lilo para dar boot num pc com o windows seven que não está dando boot ?
<Cesar_Augusto> instalou quer dizer o grub
<Cesar_Augusto> num pc com ruins7 que tem este bug bootmgr is missing press ctrl+alt+del to restart
<Cesar_Augusto> quero adicionar o grub para tentar dar boot no hd do inferno
<L88os1> boa tarde
<L88os1> alguém ai usa o pidgin?
<bino> sim L88osl
<L88os1> sabe configurar o plugin Definições de Voz/Vídeo 2.10.0
<L88os1> ?
<bino> L88osl, ainda não configurei
<L88os1> puts, to muito confuso
<L88os1> o som esta saindo estranho..
<L88os1> não tem ninguém ai que pode me ajudar?
<Cesar_Augusto> L88os1: eu uso aqui o que houve ?
<Cesar_Augusto> vixe , uso mas no windows agora
<Cesar_Augusto> até nem ando usando muito ubuntu , acho que está muito bagunçada a distro ultimamente :(
<iV4nBR> Senhores estou configurando um Thin Client c Xubuntu 10.10 somente console texto(nada grafico) já inicia no console. Então precisei da inittab ou do upstart no entanto nao encontrei o dir /etc/event.d usando pelo upStart. Idéia?!?
<iV4nBR> digo "Usado"
<L88os1> Cesar_Augusto: estou tentando configurar um plugin do pidgin
<L88os1> Definições de Voz/Vídeo 2.10.0
<L88os1> sabe fazer?
<L88os1> configurar*
<Cesar_Augusto> show de bola nunca usei
<Cesar_Augusto> de onde tirou ele ?
<Cesar_Augusto> passa o link que dou uma olhada rápida
<Cesar_Augusto> para ver se posso ajudar :D
<L88os1> já vem no pidgin
<Cesar_Augusto> agora não devo conseguir ajudar em muito ....pois estou trabalhando .... mas vá que é facil :P
<L88os1> vai em ferramentas e depois plugins
<Cesar_Augusto> estou lá
<Cesar_Augusto> no windows não deve vir por padrão :(
<Cesar_Augusto> vou ver se tem para download
<Cesar_Augusto> eu aqui estou no ruins seven kk
<Cesar_Augusto> perai já volto
<ADFENO> Olá pessoal.
<L88os> boa tarde
<ADFENO> Olá L88os.
<L88os> estou procurando um mensageiro instantâneo com suporte a voz/video conhece algum?
<ADFENO> Hmmm... Infelizmente não.
<L88os> alias você participa de algum projeto?
<ADFENO> Mas quem sabe, você pode tentar o Pidgin, mas não sei se ele pode atendê-lo.
<ADFENO> Também não L88os, mas futuramente prentendo.
<ADFENO> *pretendo.
<L88os> eu uso o pidgin. só que falta algumas funções
<L88os> tem a opção de configurar a definição de voz/video mas não tem a opção para iniciar conversa com voz/video
<FernandoBasso> L88os: Pra usar msn?
<L88os> também
<FernandoBasso> O problema é o protocolo msn em si. Quando o pessoal consegue fazer video funcionar, a MS muda o protocolo e não funciona mais.
<L88os> a microsoft vai liberar o protocolo
<FernandoBasso> Eu estou tentando aos poucos usar só protocolos abertos, como o jabber, gtalk (que é jabber também).
<FernandoBasso> L88os: Onde leu sobre isso?
<L88os> ubuntudicas eu acho
<FernandoBasso> Seria bom, pelo menos os clientes linux teriam mais chances de funcionar.
<ADFENO> Ao referir-se em "GTalk", você se refere ao Google Talks?
<FernandoBasso> Só que tinham que parar com uns 10 projetos em focarem e fazer um ou dois no máximo ficarem *muito* bons, em vez de ter um monte meia-boca.
<FernandoBasso> ADFENO: Sim.
<FernandoBasso> O open-source está se estragando com tanto fork e projeto diferente tentando fazer a mesma coisa. Tem 20 programas que fazem a mesma coisa, mas nem um que mate a pau.
<ADFENO> Hmmm... Posso lhe dar um conselho: Tente não usar muito GTalk, a Google foi acusada de invadir a privacidade dos usuários (Não só o buscador, mas como o resto dos produtos deles também.)
<ADFENO> *.
<FernandoBasso> Tipo GUI pro ffmpeg por exemplo. Tem várias, mas todas deixam a desejar. Se todos os developers de todas as opções se unissem em fazer uma só, ficava melhor.
<FernandoBasso> ADFENO: Eu li sobre isso.
<FernandoBasso> Entristecedor.
<L88os> sabe o que seria legal: um mensageiro instantâneo da canonical. pelo menos uma empresa confiável.
<FernandoBasso> Tinha até um videozinho.
<ADFENO> :D
<L88os> vou tentar me acostumar com o Empathy
<L88os> não foi nesse lugar mas só para você entender
<L88os> http://www.tecmundo.com.br/msn-messenger/16685-microsoft-libera-acesso-ao-msn-messenger-para-programas-de-terceiros.htm
<FernandoBasso> A informática é outra coisa criada pelo homem, que não é intrinsecamente nem boa, nem má, mas tem aqueles que vão decidir usar para o mal.
<ADFENO> Não só a Google, mas como o Yahoo, Facebook, entre outros.
<ADFENO> Concordo com você FernandoBasso.
<FernandoBasso> L88os: Não abriu o protocolo. Só adicionou suporte a outros protocolos.
<FernandoBasso> XMPP é jabber, se não me engano.
<FernandoBasso> Como tem gente usando outros protocolos além do msn, eles resolveram incluir suporte a eles pra não ficarem pra trás.
<ADFENO> O único buscador que me parece confiável é o DuckDuckGo, apesar de ainda depender de algumas funcionalidades dos buscadores conhecidos.
<ADFENO> FernandoBasso: "A burguesia precisa dar os anéis para não perder os dedos."
<FernandoBasso> :) Boa.
<ADFENO> :D
<L88os> tenho que sair
<L88os> até mais
<Cesar_Augusto> show de bola não tinha visto está noticia do msn :D
<Cesar_Augusto> show show mesmo
<ADFENO> :D
<ADFENO> De burros eles não têm nada. :D
<lorenzo> Opa, alguém por aí?
<EduardeCalibal> Pessoal apressado...
<EduardeCalibal> :-/
<capeta> haha
<kleberng1990> alguém aí que possa me ajudar a compartilhar pastas entre 2 máquinas com ubuntu?
<FernandoBasso> kleberng1990: Clica com o botão direito e procura a opção de compartilhar.
<kleberng1990> Obrigado kra!
<kleberng1990> então...eu fiz isso
<kleberng1990> disse que não havia o software instalado...instalei....perguntou se queria instalar uns opcionais...mandei um não
<kleberng1990> o problema é...no outro pc...exige uma conta de usuário,grupo e senha..
<kleberng1990> E eu não sei onde administrar essas contas de acesso à psta compartilhada.
<kleberng1990> Poderia me ajudar com isso?
<EduardeCalibal> Bem...  Se o compartilhamento esta funcionando no pc que esta compartilhando e tem problemas com as permissões da pasta pode alterar para que todos tenham acesso aos arquivos.
<EduardeCalibal> Ai não vai ter mais problemas com isso.
<EduardeCalibal> Adiciona permissões para outros.
<kleberng1990> com aquele checkbox de "Acesso Anônimo"?
<kleberng1990> pq,se for o caso, com essa opção,consegui ter acesso na outra máquina,mas por algum motivo,dizia que não havia permissão de leitura....assim,não consegui copiar os arquivos deste pc
<kleberng1990> vi MAIS OU MENOS qual era o problema...
<kleberng1990> na vdd,tinha acesso...mas não a todas as pastas...
<kleberng1990> algumas subpastas não possuia acesso,por isso dava o alerta quanto a acesso
<EduardeCalibal> Foi o que disse, o samba, imagino que seja o samba, esta rodando com um usuário (samba?) que não tem acesso a pasta em questão.
<EduardeCalibal> Para configurar ela precisa alterar as permissões dela para que todos possam ter acesso e não apenas você que é o dono dela.
<EduardeCalibal> Imagino que consiga isso utilizando o meno das propriedades da pasta.  E se aplicar as subpastas vai valer para todas, que é o caso que mencionou do acesso parcial ao conteúdo.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<kleberng1990> é EduardeCalibal.....exatemente isso que vc disse
<kleberng1990> Desculpe,eu tinha entendido errado quando vc disse na primeira vez...mas é isso mesmo cara..muito obrigado!
<Doomtron> Boa noite
<elionay> tarde
<Doomtron> noite
#ubuntu-br 2011-12-24
<infocus> pra q serve SSID?
<elionay> cada pergunta.. cara tem preguica de ir no google
<elionay> tarde Doomtron
<Doomtron> noite
<pereba> barato???? http://www.fastshop.com.br/TV-LED-EX725-32--3D-WEB-BROWSER-E-SKYPE-SONY,product,SOKDL32EX725,.aspx?idHotSite=0&idPartner=0&idPartnerGroup=0
<andretyn> olá
<Ryllez89> Pessoal, existe algum curso para o usuário aprender a utilizar o Linux e futuramente se tornar um adm de redes no SO?
<illuminarch> Ryllez89 tem apostilas
<illuminarch> e cursos tb
<Ryllez89> illuminarch, opa, pode informar o local das apostilas?
<illuminarch> tem algumas no meu site
<illuminarch> www.sempreupdate.com.br
<Ryllez89> illuminarch, brigadãoo!!
<Ryllez89> é bom o livro do guia do iniciante?
<Ryllez89> eu sou certificado microsoft mas quero aprender a mexer com linux para no futuro virar adm de redes linux
<Ryllez89> longo caminho pela frente -.-
<illuminarch> pois eh
<illuminarch> tem sim
<illuminarch> sao otimas
<illuminarch> tenho mais de 2 mil
<illuminarch> hehee
<illuminarch> mais ainda vou subir no servidor
<illuminarch> como voce ta precisando vou subir algumas o mais rapido possivel
<illuminarch> acredito que daqui pra segunda elas estaram la
<Ryllez89> mto bom, muda mto configurar rede no linux para o windows?
<Ryllez89> programação etc
<Ryllez89> to me sentindo como na época que comecei a utilizar o win 95, onde td era novidade
<Ryllez89> mto estranho hehe
<Ryllez89> to pensando em remover o windows e passar a utilizar somente o Linux para aprender por bem ou por mal, porém, preciso sabe se é possivel subir uma VM com o Windows caso eu necessite fazer alguns labs para o serviço?
<Doomtron> Ryllez89: sim
<L88os> bom dia
<L88os> alguém ai pode me ajudar com o Virtualbox?
<L88os> como configurar internet do virtual box
<L88os> ?
<FernandoBasso> Depende.
<FernandoBasso> Deixa como NAT (Network Address Translation), e deixa o sistema guest por DHCP.
<L88os> como faço a parte do DHCP?
<FernandoBasso> Qual é o sistema guest?
<L88os> não sei
<FernandoBasso> Qual o sistema você vai instalar no virtualbox?
<L88os> ahhh
<FernandoBasso> Ou, já instalou.
<L88os> ubuntu já está instalado
<L88os> 11.10
<L88os> quero atualizar para o 12.04 para testar
<FernandoBasso> O ubuntu está instalado *no* VirtualBox?
<FernandoBasso> Isso?
<L88os> sim
<FernandoBasso> Bom, a princípio, se você não configurou nada em especial, o ubuntu já vem instalado e configurado pra usar DHCP.
<L88os> mas não esta conectando com a internet
<FernandoBasso> E se você mexeu em algo, não tem problema. Vai no "Gerenciar Conexões" (ou algo assim, não estou no ubuntu agora), e procura por "ip automático", ou DHCP.
<FernandoBasso> Na parte "Network" do VirtualBox, tem opções de até 4 placas de rede. Veja se a primeira está abilitada.
<L88os> tá
<FernandoBasso> E tem que ver também o ubuntu alpha está com os drivers pra o VB.
<FernandoBasso> L88os: Abre o terminal no ubuntu (do vbox) e digita ping -c 2 www.google.com.br
<FernandoBasso> E vê se dá erros.
<L88os> não posso deixar como DHCP automático porque uso ip estático
<FernandoBasso> Então coloca o estático.
<L88os> ahhh
<L88os> funcionou aqui
<FernandoBasso> Mas acho que pode sim.
<L88os> valeu cara
<FernandoBasso> Se colocar ip fixo, tem que colocar *todas* as opções certinho, senão não funciona. Já com DHCP, ele faz automático.
<L88os> posso reportar erro do 12.04 por máquina virtual né?
<FernandoBasso> O Morimoto tem um tutorial bem legal sobre redes.
<FernandoBasso> Acho que pode.
<L88os> deis da versão 10.04 eu tenho um problema com a senha do ubuntu
<pereba> deis®
<L88os> você entendeu,
<pereba> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=V3GJycgu-cs
<LACabeza> aew galera
<LACabeza> qual player vcs recomendam para ouvir podcast?
<L88os> o banshee é qual eu conheço
<L88os> FernandoBasso: sabe resetar a senha do root pelo virtualbox?
<LACabeza> entre banshee e Rhythmbox eu prefiro esse segundo..
<LACabeza> mas sempre pergunto pq de vez em quando alguem recomenda algo que nao conheco e talz
<LACabeza> resetar senha de que?
<FernandoBasso> L88os: Sim, tem que entrar com o live cd (que com o vbox pode ser a própria .iso), fazer um chroot no systema, e digitar passwd e providenciar uma nova senha.
<FernandoBasso> Tem tutoriais na web.
<L88os> eu já sei como
<L88os> só não sabia como entrar em modo de recuperação
<L88os> como saber qual versão do ubuntu estou usando?
<FernandoBasso> lsb_release --all
<L88os> veleu
<L88os> valeu*
<Ryllez89> Pessoal, como criar uma conta de usuário pelo terminal com senha já?
<Ryllez89> Galera, qual software utiliza pra criar uma VM com a .ISO no linux e ql software para criar um pendrive bootavel com a .iso do windows 7?
<omelete> tem o unebootin
<omelete> só ñ sei se da pra criar para win7
<Ryllez89> omelete, sabe instalar o vmware no ubuntu?
<Ryllez89> quero emular o win aqui
<omelete> usa o virtual box
<Ryllez89> apt-get install virtualbox?
<omelete> ñ sei se o nome certo é virtualbox
<omelete> apt-cache search virtual
<Ryllez89> sou novato no linux omelete , oq o parametro "cache" faz?
<omelete> procura
<omelete> usa o synaptic pra instalar
<Ryllez89> hehe, foda dizer isso.. mas n manjo oq eh synaptic
<Thales> Boa tarde,
<Thales> Estou com dificuldades para carregar o módulo da minha placa de rede
<Thales> Eu baixei o driver diretamente do site oficial da Realtek
<Thales> A própria Realtek já fornece um script que carrega automaticamente o módulo via modprobe
<Thales> mas por alguma razão, tem falhado com a seguinte mensagem:
<Thales> "FATAL: module r8101 not found"
<Thales> ao executar o modprobe
<Thales> alguém aqui chegou a enfrentar esse problema?
<FernandoBasso> Thales: Você compilou o módulo?
<FernandoBasso> E, colocou ele na pasta certa?
<FernandoBasso> Não sei se o script faz isso...
<Ryllez89> FernandoBasso,
<Ryllez89> existe como colocar o usuário da minha esposa para assim q logar executar o virtualbox com o windows?
<omelete> Ryllez89,  ela usa algum programa especifico? ou só usa o win pra navegar msm
<Ryllez89> navegar e usa office
<Ryllez89> essas coisas
<omelete> ñ era melhor ela já acostumar a usar o linux?
<omelete> vai ensinando aos poucos
<andersoncarlos83> estou tentando abrir um HD externo e da esse erro
<andersoncarlos83> http://paste.debian.net/150102/
<andersoncarlos83> alguem sabe como posso abrir ele?
<FernandoBasso> Ryllez89: Coloca no ~/.bash_profile o command VirtualBox --startvm <nome_da_virtual_machine>
<ffr76> Feliz Natal !!!
<Old> Opa, alguém aí?
<Old> Pessoal, alguém entende de php?
<illuminarch> Old fala ae
<Old> Tudo bom?
<illuminarch> Old tudo sim
<Old> Illuminarch, seguinte
<Old> Eu estou começando a mexer com php e html
<Old> E estou querendo fazer um sisteminha de login simples
<illuminarch> Old aqui eh soh pra ubuntu te chamei no pvt
<illuminarch> pra gente nao levar ban
<Old> Só pro usuário dar o login e a senha e se for correta acessar uma pagina
<Old> Blz
<Old> rsrs
<illuminarch> kd vc no pvt ?
<Eronides> pessoal não consigo instalar plugins de terceiro no rhythmbox estou usando o ubuntu 11.10
<EduardeCalibal> Olá pessoal...  Uso o k3b aqui para gravar dvd que tenha no disco, feito em casa, pro exemplo.  Tenho um que embora rode não consigo gravar por que provoca falha no k3b.  Quais as alternativas tenho para gravar um dvd do disco sendo esse dvd as pastas e não uma imagem dele?
<EduardeCalibal> Rastreei a falha até uma falha do genisoimage que é utilizado pelo k3b mas não achei solução para isso.
<EduardeCalibal> Na verdade se souberem uma forma de gerar uma imagem de um dvd no disco para poder gravar depois me serve também.
<omelete> EduardeCalibal,  tentaste com o brasero?
<EduardeCalibal> Não consegui fazer isso que descrevi com o brasero.
<EduardeCalibal> Ele segue um tipo de guia e não reconhece o dvd no disco.
<omelete> como só gravo iso só uso o growisofs
<EduardeCalibal> Tentei gerar o iso usando o próprio genisoimage mas recebo uma falha de segmentação quando tento fazer com meus arquivos.
<omelete> tenta via terminal
<omelete> growisofs -Z /dev/dvd -R -J /seus/arquivos
<EduardeCalibal> Vou testar.
<EduardeCalibal> Ai esta gravando direto, como faço para gravar para uma imagem?
<omelete> eu uso o dd
<EduardeCalibal> Faltou ali a opção -dvd-compat senão o dvd não é um dvd de vídeo, apenas um de dados.
<EduardeCalibal> Estou lendo a ajuda aqui.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que ele realmente não tem opções para criar o iso, apenas para gravar ele em um disco.
<omelete> é só pra gravar
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que encontrei...  Aplicativo xorriso, mas é meio complicado.   Vou estudar ele que acho que vai dar pé.  :D
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<EduardeCalibal> omelete, consegui o seguinte comando: xorriso -dev /local/arquivo.iso add /caminho/arquivos_de_origem/*
<EduardeCalibal> Vou gravar um rw para ver se prestou.
<omelete> vc quer gravar iso ou criar?
<EduardeCalibal> Quero criar para gravar porém o problema que ocorre com o k3b pode ser provocado por falha nos meus arquivos, estou criando um iso para ver se assim contorno a falha.
<EduardeCalibal> Comando file reconheceu como iso...
<omelete> cria com o dd ou mkisofs
<EduardeCalibal> Um programa por vez.  Mas me parece que com o mkisofs não deu certo também.
<omelete> problema no k3b deve ser nele então
<EduardeCalibal> É no genisoimage
<EduardeCalibal> Que também não funcionou com esses arquivos.
<omelete> esses apps só faz chamar esses outros
<omelete> wodim, cdrdao, cdrecor, grwoisofs, mkisofs
<EduardeCalibal> Gravando normal agora...  Só queria identificar a falha para resolver...  Não quero ficar com arquivos na minha mão que não posso gravar por falha em local obscuro.  :-/
<L88os> boa noite
<L88os> alguém ai usa o Empathy?
#ubuntu-br 2011-12-25
<Ernandes> whoo
<licensed> alguem sabe como consertar esse erro do conkyforecast ERROR: Failed to load the location cache
<omelete> licensed,  vai curtir o natal man
<licensed> omelete, epoca de falsidade man, nao curto.. vou é dormir jaja
<omelete> pior q é true
<xispirito> então é nataaaaaaaaal
<xispirito> e ano novo tambéééééém
<Monarquista> J #debian-jp
<Celso> bom dia
<Celso> Feliz Natal
<L88os> bom dia
<xispirito> então é nataaaaaaal
<xispirito> e ano novo tambééééééém
<xispirito> quem ai gosta de brincar com scripts bash?
<UdontKnow> xispirito: gosto de trabalhar com eles, mas brincar... ja passei dessa fase hahaha
<xispirito> hehe
<xispirito> UdontKnow, ta quase pronto aquele de firewall que tu gosta =)
<UdontKnow> xispirito: mas que bela porcaria vc ta fazendo hein
<xispirito> aeeuaehhu
<xispirito> http://pastebin.com/ma6RfScB
<UdontKnow> xispirito: e pq vc definiu VARIAVEIS PRA LIXO NO CABECALHO? USE COMENTARIOS!
<xispirito> porque eu uso elas no -v
<UdontKnow> cleaner? nem fodendo
<xispirito> lol
<UdontKnow> xispirito: devia estar fazendo algo mais util e que nao fosse tao misleading
<UdontKnow> xispirito: :/
<xispirito> UdontKnow, me dá uma idéia, que eu escrevo
<UdontKnow> ai eh que ta
<xispirito> eu sei disso
<UdontKnow> o que TE incomoda?
<xispirito> o firewall me incomodava hehe, eu queria trocar regras rápido
<xispirito> no momento era só
<UdontKnow> xispirito: cara, sem contar que esse seu "linguicao de if/elif/elif/elif/elif/elif/elif/elif/elif/.../elif/elif/elif/.../elif/elif/elif/..." deveria ser uma vergonha pra voce :)
<xispirito> ah para, ficou super legal, to orgulhoso =)
<UdontKnow> xispirito: se voce concordasse que nao eh legal, eu ia dizer que voce aprendeu algo com isso. se vc ta dizendo que ta orgulhoso, eu infelizmente tenho que acreditar que voce realmente nao aprendeu
<xispirito> UdontKnow, então me ensine, estou sempre querendo aprender
<xispirito> só não fui muito sortudo até agora
<illuminarch> UdontKnow novamente aqui...que lega... esse eh o canal do Ubuntu ?
<UdontKnow> illuminarch: nao entendi se esta sendo apenas ridiculo ou realmente impertinente. de qualquer forma, poderia guardar seus comentarios agressivos pra vc mesmo :)
<illuminarch> UdontKnow de maneira alguma... apenas estou apreciando o que voce esta escrevendo.. e como sempre HUMILHANDO GROSSEIRAMENTE quem nao entende ou entende pouco sobre o assunto que voce SABE TANTO..
<UdontKnow> xispirito: bom, vc me disse que SABIA que o que tava fazendo era errado, entao que mais eu posso dizer?
<xispirito> UdontKnow, quanto ao lançe do save, já disse, prefiro script
<xispirito> porque preciso mudar regras constantemente
<UdontKnow> xispirito: ueh, e pode mudar as regras e dar um restore, qual o problema?
<xispirito> UdontKnow, dai eu ia ter que ter uns dez arquivos e ficar dando save/restore ¬¬
<UdontKnow> xispirito: se voce conhece o jeito certo e faz do errado, nao vai sair grande coisa mesmo, vai?
<xispirito> UdontKnow, eu acho que você fala muito e faz pouco
<xispirito> quer dizer, o negócio é fazer
<xispirito> o kernel linux era só gambiarra
<xispirito> depois vai limpando
<xispirito> e se você tem alguma idéia, por favor, me diga UdontKnow, eu considero sua opinião
<UdontKnow> xispirito: ache o que quiser, pode ate achar que eu nao sei nada do que to falando aqui :) fique a vontade pra achar...
<UdontKnow> xispirito: mas na boa, voce acaba de conseguir reduzir um pouquinho mais a motivacao que eu teria pra te ajudar
<xispirito> é que, eu posso dizer que tá tudo errado, o mundo tá errado...mas não adianta eu ficar nessa se eu não tiver uma solução ou pelo menos uma direção para apontar
<xispirito> só criticar não ajuda muito =)
<illuminarch> xispirito vai pro google..
<UdontKnow> xispirito: eu te dei a direcao, muitos dias atras
<UdontKnow> xispirito: vc me ignorou e disse que preferia fazer algo errado
<UdontKnow> xispirito: entao, "enjoy your trip" e o maximo que posso dizer
<xispirito> UdontKnow, é um script ¬¬, não é um módulo do kernel ou um controlador de bomba nuclar
<UdontKnow> xispirito: se voce nao faz certo nem esse, quem te contrataria pra fazer os outros? :)
<UdontKnow> intencionalmente...
<xispirito> não sei, sei que eu quero alguém que faça, e não diga "não, está errado e fora do padrão" e fique parado =)
<UdontKnow> xispirito: eu to fazendo as minhas coisas
<UdontKnow> xispirito: e nao te disse de padrao
<xispirito> ué, padrão do netfilter/iptables
<xispirito> bastard0, fala ae
<illuminarch> :)
<xispirito> bastard0, você gosta de futricar em bash scripts?
<bastard0> só depois do almoço .. ;-)
<xispirito> hehehe
<xispirito> eu queria uma opinião sincera a respeito disso: http://pastebin.com/ma6RfScB
<xGrind> alguem ae com ubuntu 12.04?
<pereba> dificil garimpar algo nessa deep web
<rogerio> feliz natal pessoal!
<UdontKnow> pereba: huh?
<rogerio> estou aproveitando oferiado para arrumar um not velhinho aqui e ele não reconhece o hd que é de 40GB so reconhe 4GB, mesmo usando o Gparted
<UdontKnow> rogerio: feliz natal, feliz nascimento de osiris tb
<pereba> UdontKnow: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=o+que+%C3%A9+a+deep+web
<UdontKnow> e de varios outros
<rogerio> alguém sabe como formatar o restante
<UdontKnow> pereba: ve se cresce. o "huh?" foi mais "por que voce ta falando isso aqui nesse canal?"
<Giverny> rogerio porque não pega o cd do windows e formata tudo?
<UdontKnow> pereba: lmgtfy e taaaaao velho...
<xGrind> rogerio¦ meu note nao ta lendo cd/dvd e só as vezes le usb. sabe oq pode ser?
<pereba> UdontKnow: não sou adivinho, seja mais explicito da próxima vez.
<xGrind> Giverny¦ windows? o.O
<rogerio> estou usando liveusb e não sei criar com windows
<Giverny> xGrind sim
<xGrind> pra que usar windows?
<Giverny> xGrind formatar o hd
<pereba> pra que usar linux?
<xGrind> usa gparted ue
<Giverny> ele tá usando
<Giverny> só que não sabe usar
<Giverny> na verdade
<UdontKnow> pereba: que que isso tem a ver com ubuntu? acho que meu "huh?" tem sentido :)
<rogerio> eu sei usar o gparted mais ele so reconhece os 4GB não existe um outro formatador para linux?
<UdontKnow> pereba: quer garimpar algo na "deep web"? faz login no seu facebook e procura algo do perfil de algum dos seus (poucos) amigos que vc nao ve sem fazer login. pronto!
<Giverny> rogerio cfdisk
<UdontKnow> pereba: ficar usando nome fresco pra coisa comum e estupida sux :)
<Giverny> qtParted
<UdontKnow> rogerio: uhm, o seu BIOS reconhece mais que 4gb?
<UdontKnow> rogerio: tentou atualizar?
<rogerio> reconhece 40GB
<pereba> UdontKnow: vc está certo, esse canal tem regras restritas ao extremo, não posso mandar comentários ao esmo, especialmente os não relacionados ao ubuntu. Agora já deu né? vai ficar falando até amanhã...
<Giverny> se reconhece 40 reconhece 4
<Giverny> lol
<Giverny> isso é problema de BIOS mesmo
<Giverny> B.I.O.S
<rogerio> vou reiniciar o not para ver a bios ja volto!
<alprazolam> UdontKnow: Já importou certificados da cacert no android?
<alprazolam> UdontKnow: pelo que andei lendo, instalar o root cert dá uma dor de cabeça miseravel, mas os meus pkcs12 não aceitam a senha nem a porrete
<Giverny> provavelmente esses 4gb deve ser a swap
<Giverny> dele
<Giverny> ou algo assim
<UdontKnow> alprazolam: http://wiki.cacert.org/FAQ/ImportRootCert#Android_Phones
<alprazolam> UdontKnow: sim, eu ja li esse doc, mas isso é pro root cert
<alprazolam> e eu vou fazer isso assim que tiver saco
<alprazolam> eu não to conseguindo importar meu pkcs12 mesmo
<alprazolam> ele pede a senha mas sempre da senha incorreta, mesmo usando uma senha idiota :p
<alprazolam> (impossivel de errar)
<UdontKnow> alprazolam: e o que aparece no log?
<alprazolam> UdontKnow: bom, pra eu ler o log decentemente vou ter que usar o adb, porque o alogcat é um  saco de ler, perde o log rapidinho
<alprazolam> mas o pouco que vi nao registoru nada
<UdontKnow> alprazolam: ate tenho um tel com root aqui, mas sei la onde ele ta guardado. infelizmente nao posso mais usar telefones com root no dia a dia
<alprazolam> ouch
<alprazolam> google things?
<UdontKnow> alprazolam: TPM e criptografia
<UdontKnow> se vc desbloqueia, ele formata o TPM
 * alprazolam não estudou sobre isso
<alprazolam> nao conhecia
<alprazolam> UdontKnow: mas o root/unlock afeta o processo de criptografia geral?
<alprazolam> leia-se, uso de chaves, etc, etc, etc
<UdontKnow> alprazolam: to usando criptografia de memoria interna
<UdontKnow> alprazolam: block device encryption
<alprazolam> UdontKnow: existe alguma restrição no android para importação de chaves pkcs12?
<UdontKnow> alprazolam: nem sei. quando eu usei funcionou
<UdontKnow> mas faz muuuuuuuuuuuuito tempo
<alprazolam> UdontKnow: bom, vou importar a chave raiz "forçado"
<alprazolam> depois tento de novo
<alprazolam> algo me diz que isso tem a ver
<alprazolam> e que ele nao puxa a rootca do pkcs12
<UdontKnow> claro, nao faz isso
<UdontKnow> nao e pra fazer
<alprazolam> UdontKnow: considerando que nao tem jeito "nativo" de importar chaves raizes
<UdontKnow> alprazolam: exato
<UdontKnow> por isso vc precisa do root
<licensed> alguem conhece algum programa pra gravar de uma placa de captura usb?
<UdontKnow> gouda maturado ftw!
<UdontKnow> ops, canal errado
<Doomtron> Boa noite
<Celso> boa noite
<UdontKnow> boa
#ubuntu-br 2012-12-17
<pauloolhos> ola
<pauloolhos> Ola
<pauloolhos>  Senhores
<pauloolhos>  Boa Noite
<pauloolhos>  Pessoal tenho um S.O instalado em um hardware....
<pauloolhos>  Se eu tirar e colocar em outro hardware, tem problema igual o windows?
<pauloolhos>  Se eu tirar o disco rigido e colocar em outro equipamento com hardware diferente tem problema?
<reshacking> oi gente
<reshacking> boa noite
<reshacking> seguinte
<reshacking> de repente
<reshacking> minha pasta sysconfig
<reshacking> nao estou encontrando
<reshacking> sumiu
<reshacking> estou com lubuntu
<xGrind> reshacking, aki nao tem. pelo menos no /home/ nao
<reshacking> geralmente
<reshacking> fica no   /etc/sysconfig
<reshacking> mas nao to achando la
<reshacking> o que preciso mesmo é um servidor de e-mail
<reshacking> qual melhor mais facil de configurar
<reshacking> preciso enviar e-mail como outro e-mail
<reshacking> como outra pessoa
<xGrind> reshacking, servidor de email? ou client?
<reshacking> bem vou precisar enviar como por exemplo hacking@hacking.com
<reshacking> que que no destinatario chegue assim
<xGrind> tem um chamado Anonmail na central de programas
<xGrind> mas custa 2,99 :D
<Absent-Magin> xGrind: como facó pra dar uma geral no hd, corrigir clusters essas coisas?
<xGrind> Absent-Magin, acho que o Ubuntu Tweak faz isso. não sei, acho que faz
<nntp> ai ai essas crianças brincando de hacker
<pinportal> oi?
<nntp> Rudolf,
<nntp> vo comprar um dell
<Rudolf> nntp: é a melhor compra
<nntp> esse 15r se
<nntp> ta top e preço bom
<corvolino> noite
<nntp> a unica coisa que quria mudar eh a pl de video
<nntp> queria nvidia com cuda
<Rudolf> nntp: uai, e qual a placa de video?
<Rudolf> nntp: e pq quer cuda?
<nntp> quero cuda pra crackear as wifis da vida ae ue kkk mas serio cuda eh bom pra aplicaçoes de ediçao de video
<Rudolf> nntp: tá viajando hein
<Rudolf> e forte
<nntp> Rudolf, cuda acelera pra decriptar
<Rudolf> nntp: até aí blza
<nntp> mas eu quero mesmo eh pra ediçao de video cuda com adobe eh violento
<Rudolf> nntp: mas se vc quer cuda para isso não recomendo nem fodendo notebook
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> eu quero pra isso nao
<Rudolf> outra coisa
<nntp> qual note vem com cuda ?
<Rudolf> nntp: placas novas da nvidia, a maioria suporta
<Rudolf> nntp: só precisa ver a versão do cuda
<nntp> so ache esse hd dele um lixo e pra rodar linux parece q ele consome muita energia
<Rudolf> nntp: vish
<nntp> eh
<Rudolf> nntp: esquece economia de energia no linux
<nntp> to lendo aqui
<nntp> pois eh
<Rudolf> nntp: e foge de hibridos também
<nntp> entao ele vai bombar 1h no maximo kkk
<nntp> 2
<nntp> ae que tah
<Rudolf> aqui 1:30
<nntp> dell vai ter uns neh
<nntp> rede
<Rudolf> sim, tem modelo hibrido
<Rudolf> no linux é uma merda
<nntp> ispirion 15h se
<nntp> esse ae que to vendo
<nntp> i7 8gb msata 32 1tb hd
<Rudolf> alias, no linux apesar de ter o bumblebee é bem gambiarra
<nntp> eh eu acho que pra lnux melhor a amd
<nntp> so que
<nntp> eu quero nvidia pra rodar no windows mesmo
<nntp> o lance que te falei rodar premiere e adobe AE
<nntp> fica muito rapido com cuda
<nntp> extreme  mesmo
<nntp> outra coisa que to pesando eh a saida de ar dele
<nntp> embaixo
<Rudolf> nntp: aquecimento?
<Rudolf> nntp: nem me fale
<Rudolf> nntp: meu note é de aluminio
<Rudolf> nntp: só me fodo com ele
<Rudolf> nntp: o projeto de refrigeração é horrivel
<Rudolf> nntp: vivo passando ar comprimido
<nntp> Rudolf, dell ?
<Rudolf> nntp: Lenovo
<nntp> pois eh isso tudo pesa neh meu
<nntp> aquecimento eh o mais foda em notebook
<nntp> dificil achar um que funciona legal
<Rudolf> nntp: por incrivel que pareça
<Rudolf> nntp: o notebook SIM+ da firma aguenta mais que o meu fodão lenovo
<nntp> Rudolf, em que sentido ?
<nntp> Rudolf, bateria ?
<Rudolf> nntp: temperatura
<Rudolf> nntp: carcaça toda de plástico
<Rudolf> nntp: dificilmente chega a 70°
<Rudolf> nntp: o meu de aluminio, tenho que ficar assomprando para não passar dos 105° (quando em máximo proecessamento)
<Rudolf> nntp: cara, dormir
<Rudolf> amanhã dia de branco
<Rudolf> fuiz
<pauloolhos> Alguem aqui conhece a plataforma BACULA
<pauloolhos> ?
<Absent-Magin> bom dia, alguém aí sabe como fazer pra liberar root no modo gráfico>
<Absent-Magin> ?
<Absent-Magin> SuBmUnDo: está aí?
<ladox> ola
<ladox> alguem on?
<Absent-Magin> ladox: nem sempre
<ladox> Absent-Magin
<ladox> e ae
<ladox> maninho
<ladox> blZ?
<Absent-Magin> blz e ae?
<ladox> na paz
<ladox> to a procura
<ladox> de alguem que entenda
<ladox> de informatica
<ladox> e direito
<ladox> kkk
<ladox> pra tirar umas duvidas
<ladox> minhas
<nntp> ladox, para de escrever assim
<Absent-Magin> vixi
<Absent-Magin> então não é comigo awhuiohawaw
<ladox> nntp mal
<nntp> escreve tudo depois manda isso ae fica fazendo flood
<nntp> ladox, qual o seu problema ?
<ladox> nntp voce entende de direito?
<nntp> ladox, o que voce quer saber
<ladox> tenho 1 loja virtual, quero fazer spam pra minha base de clientes
<ladox> famoso email marketing
<ladox> posso tomar algum processo por isso?
<Absent-Magin> são clientes que passaram o e-mail por livre e espontânea vontade?
<ladox> Absent-Magin sao clientes da minha base de cadastro da loja
<Absent-Magin> na verdade eles tem que liberar
<Absent-Magin> pra recewber newsletter
<ladox> entao alguns marcarão aquela opção de receber novidades
<ladox> autorizando na hora do casdastro quando compraram alguma coisa na loja
<Absent-Magin> ladox: pra esses ai pode mandar
<ladox> Absent-Magin mais ai q ta , 1 x enviei pra esses que tinham autorizado
<ladox> eles me enviaram email falando que ia me denunciar
<ladox> pro antispam
<ladox> oO
<Absent-Magin> oloco
<ladox> ai fiquei com medo
<ladox> de dar algum problema e parei
<nntp> remove o email que ta te ameaçando
<nntp> spam de qualquer forma eh considerado crime
<nntp> nao sei no brasil isso ae jah eh valido
<nntp> achoq ue noa
<nntp> nao
<ladox> nntp mesmo a pessoa autorizando no cadastro?
<nntp> mas vai ser em breve
<nntp> cadastro nao tem nada haver em autorizar spam
<nntp> http://antispam.br/tipos/
<nntp> le ae
<ladox> pelo q li
<ladox> ali rapido nao é valido ainda no brasil
<ladox> ainda ta em discursão
<Absent-Magin> nntp: rapaz, tó numa novela quer participar ainda rs?
<ladox> Absent-Magin eu nao sou contra spam, digo spam aumenta as vendas bastante faz o cliente voltar na loja. mais so pra base de dados. acho errado enviar pra email sem ser da base
<nntp> aqyu tem um artigo
<ladox> nntp eu acredito que nao possa dar em nada. pq esses sites grandes americanas , ricardoeletro
<ladox> vivem me enviando spam
<ladox> sendo que nunca comprei nada em nenhum dos 2 sites
<nntp> http://www.mestreseo.com.br/geral/email-marketing-dicas-nao-fazer-spam
<ladox> Já no email marketing, os emails são enviados com o consentimento do dono da conta e existe a opção de cancelar o envio destes emails, ou seja, no email marketing a pessoa quer receber seus emails, o que significa uma audiência interessada no que você tem a expor.
<ladox> é
<ladox> tenque por 1 link la pra remover o email da base de dados
<nntp> pois eh
<nntp> ae tu ta fazendo a coisa errada de maneira certa
<ladox> vo por algo pra remover
<ladox> e voltar a enviar
<ladox> pelo q vi nao tem lei sobre isso ainda
<ladox> nntp é que tem pessoa que é chata, outros ainda aceitam receber email de lojas
<nntp> justamente, mas eh obrigatorio o link de remover pra caracterizar como  um spam "bom" ou email-markeitg
<nntp> ladox, mete o link o cara cadastrou ele tira se quiser
<ladox> nntp vo fazer isso
<nntp> ou te manda pro spam da  maquina dele
<nntp> o mundo eh capitalista
<ladox> pq é foda manter 1 comercio online
<Absent-Magin> é issae :D
<ladox> sem divulgação
<nntp> da o link ae do teu site
<ladox> eu vendo 1 produto hj
<ladox> o cara nem volta mais na loja
<ladox> as x faço 1 promocao
<ladox> e ele nem ta ciente
<Absent-Magin> nntp:  ???? estou invisível? ladox  ????
<nntp> ladox da o link ae da tua loja vamo fazer compra pro natal quem sabe se tiver coisa boa e preço bom kk
<nntp> ta sim
<nntp> ou melhor
<nntp> da nao
<nntp> ta nao
<ladox> http://isoeletrogames.com.br/categoria/Inform%E1tica/Case-Para-HD/
<nntp> Absent-Magin, À procura do IP de Absent-Magin...
<nntp>  Host gateway/web/freenode/ip.177.97.172.20 not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<ladox> Absent-Magin ta nao
<ladox> nntp tem pessoas que gostam de receber o email
<ladox> pra ficar informadas de promocoes
<Absent-Magin> nntp: vc viu que te mandei msg em pvt?
<ladox> tanto q as x envio com promoções
<ladox> eu faço algumas vendas
<Absent-Magin> ladox: vc não tem hd externo da seagate pra mac?
<ladox> nao
<ladox> so isso q tem no site
<nntp> Absent-Magin, nao
<ladox> eu tenho em estoque
<ladox> digo pra pronta entrega
<nntp> to atraz eh de um notebook
<nntp> o dell aumentou de preço meia noite
<Absent-Magin> Absent-Magin: tá afim de me ajudar no netbook lá ainda? novela total
<nntp> fiquei puto d+
<Absent-Magin> nntp: virei a noite trabalhando e tentando arrumar, nem dormi ainda
<ladox> nntp essa epoca
<ladox> eles sabem que vao ter compras
<ladox> em kgs
<ladox> tudo aumenta
<ladox> essa epoca
<nntp> Absent-Magin, qq eh  o problema ?
<ladox> que as lojas faturam mesmo. com compras pro natal.
<Absent-Magin> bom, dessa vez o problema vem de um driver da placa de vídeo
<Absent-Magin> cedarview-drm
<nntp> pelo que li aqui ja de cara tem que atualizar ab io
<nntp> a bios
<ladox> Absent-Magin nntp
<nntp> https://launchpad.net/~sarvatt/+archive/cedarview/
<ladox> voces trabalham?
<nntp> ladox, pq c que rme contratar ?
<ladox> nao
<ladox> curiosidade
<ladox> pow
<Absent-Magin> eu trabalho sim rs
<nntp> ladox, esse lance de  loja online da dinheiro ?
<ladox> nntp + ou -
<ladox> tem x que da , tem x q nao
<ladox> esse mês vendi pouco
<ladox> kkk
<ladox> por isso to querendo enviar emails
<ladox> pra ve se faço algumas vendas
<ladox> pro natal
<nntp> ok
<Absent-Magin> ladox: e o google chrome não funciona
<Absent-Magin> auihwohw
<Absent-Magin> não abre
<ladox> nntp pq tu acha q 1 americanas, ponto frio, extra , ricardo eletro vendem a lot?
<Absent-Magin> nntp: e o google chrome não abre
<nntp> vende
<ladox> pq tem publicidade d+
<ladox> no nome
<ladox> comercial na tv / spams via email
<Absent-Magin> é a lei de dinheiro gera dinheiro
<ladox> eu recebo do ricardo eletro uns 3 spams por dia
<ladox> Absent-Magin verdade
<ladox> Absent-Magin mais essas lojas faturam alto pq tem produtos alot a pronta entrega. e preços boms. fora publicidade que é violenta.
<Absent-Magin> sim
<Absent-Magin> como eles tem dinheiro
<Absent-Magin> eles compram em lotes grandes
<Absent-Magin> conseguem mais barato
<ladox> sim
<Absent-Magin> e ját em todo o esquema pra facilitar as vendas
<ladox> fora que metem comercial na tv
<ladox> fazem spam via email
<Absent-Magin> sim
<ladox> e etc
<Absent-Magin> é MUITO propaganda
<ladox> pra isso tudo
<ladox> é ter $$
<ladox> loja virtual da $$? da se tu tiver grana forte pra investir
<Absent-Magin> nntp: aquele site que me passou tenho que baixar os 3 pacotes e instalar como é?
<nntp> cara lah fala que tem que fazer uma atualizaçao de bios
<Absent-Magin> vixi
<ladox> queria viajar
<ladox> no natal
<ladox> vida de pobre
<Absent-Magin> nntp: garoto, fiz uma primeira parte da instalação, mas agora definitivamente não sei como sair daqui
<nntp> Absent-Magin, aqui fala que so tem suporte pra 32bits
<Absent-Magin> é o que eu tenho
<nntp> e tem q  fazer um upgrade de bios
<Absent-Magin> e como que faz isso?
<nntp> pra adicionar LVDS-1
<Absent-Magin> acho que já fiz
<nntp> cara bios eh um procedimento arriscado tipo tem q ser feito com a carga cheia da bateria
<nntp> e ligado na energia de preferencia
<nntp> tem q ir no site do fabricante
<nntp> baixar os arquivos de atualizacao da bios
<nntp> e ver qual o prcedimento lah
<nntp> bios tu escreve dentro do hardware
<nntp> entao se acabar a luz e desligar o computadorno meio da atualizaçao vc nunca mais liga ele
<nntp> mas notebook acho que nao vai ter problema nao
<Absent-Magin> nntp: só tem suporte pra windows
<Absent-Magin> windows 7 e 8
<Absent-Magin> nntp: no site do fabricante
<nntp> http://www.tudoemtecnologia.com/
<jocenei> bom dia
<Absent-Magin> nntp: tá por ae? partição boot é primária ou lógica?
<Absent-Magin> e quanto de espaço precisa?
<nntp> Absent-Magin, pode ser logica neh
<nntp> boot linux ?
<Absent-Magin> isso
<Absent-Magin> nntp: ext3?
<nntp> 4
<nntp> ela noa tem q ser separada do / nao
<Absent-Magin> falaram que pra /boot o melhor é ext3
<Absent-Magin> mas eu tava vendo num tutorial pode ser a solução dos meus problemas
<nntp> usa a ext3 entao
<nntp> eu uso primaria as partiçoes
<Absent-Magin> nntp: e o que eu crio primeiro partição pro linux ou o boot??
<nntp> tanto faz
<nntp> ele vai distribuir isso ae
<nntp> geralmente o boot fica primeiro neh depois vem / /home swap
<Peste_Bubonica> http://www.infomoney.com.br/minhas-financas/economize-dinheiro/noticia/2636913/precos-subiram-nos-dias-que-antecederam-black-friday-brasileira
<tiagoscd> bom dia
<nntp> nossa apareceu a margarida kk
<nntp> tiagoscd, o/
<tiagoscd> :)
<tiagoscd> rbelem: seu presente já deve estar caminhando
<tiagoscd> ^^
<rbelem> tiagoscd, :-D
<rbelem> tiagoscd, valeu d+
 * rbelem hugs tiagoscd
<tiagoscd> rbelem: =)
<AMrDan> e ai pessoal, preciso isntalar o opensuse junto com o meu ubuntu,  separei as partições, tah tudo certinho, mas qunado eu to na installação, o suse parece não detectar o ubuntu pra fazer um dual boot, e eu nao quero perder meu ubuntu.. srsrs.. alguem pode me ajudar?
<AMrDan> tem alguem ai?
<AMrDan> rssrs
<Absent-Magin> AMrDan: nem sempre
<AMrDan> Absent-Magin, rsrsrsrs verdade
<AMrDan> Absent-Magin, vc pode me ajudar?
<Absent-Magin> AMrDan: não
<Absent-Magin> eu sei menos que vc
<AMrDan> Absent-Magin, Oh Shit!
<AMrDan> ALGUEMMMMMMMMMMM !!!!
<AMrDan> Absent-Magin, vc usa ubuntu
<AMrDan> ?
<Absent-Magin> tentando
<Absent-Magin> mas meu net parece estar rejeitando
<AMrDan> Absent-Magin, 12.4 lts?
<Absent-Magin> yes
<AMrDan> Absent-Magin, nao eh o seu net q tah rejeitando... ele tah meio ruim mesmo, pelo menos eu to achando
<AMrDan> Absent-Magin, tah meio lento no meu notebook e tem alguns bugs
<Absent-Magin> AMrDan:  sei lá, era pra ser a versão estável neh
<Absent-Magin> AMrDan: então tá com bugs mesmo
<Absent-Magin> AMrDan: qual seu net?
<AMrDan> Absent-Magin, pois eh .. eu tbm cai nessa.. rsrsrs
<AMrDan> Absent-Magin, eh um note.. vostro 1520
<Absent-Magin> é diferente do meu então
<AMrDan> Absent-Magin, sim, mas memso assim, no meu, eu tinha o ubuntu 10.10 e tava mt bom, depois fui forçado a atualizar e to nessa vida
<AMrDan> Absent-Magin, hauhahua
<Absent-Magin> vc sabe como fazer as partições da melhor maneira com /boot?
<AMrDan> Absent-Magin, com o /boot?
<Absent-Magin> yes
<Absent-Magin> ./
<AMrDan> Absent-Magin, eu sempre uso o GParted pra organizar minhas partições
<Absent-Magin> ./boot
<Absent-Magin> ./home
<AMrDan> Absent-Magin, ahh sim
<AMrDan> Absent-Magin, usa o Gparted mesmo
<Absent-Magin> eu gostei muito do ubuntu 12.04
<Absent-Magin> mas se não tivesse esses bugs doidos
<Absent-Magin> poutz
<Absent-Magin> aí ia ser demais
<AMrDan> Absent-Magin, mas pra vc mexer na tua partição, vc nao pode estar comela montada
<Absent-Magin> e se as empresas se preocupassem com suporte pra linux
<Absent-Magin> linux só cresce e parece que tão se importando menos
<Absent-Magin> que tipo de bug tem dado aí no seu AMrDan ?
<AMrDan> Absent-Magin, eh mesmo..
<AMrDan> Absent-Magin, quando eu aperto super-w ele trava e eu tenho que clicar na barra lateral pra ele destravar
<Absent-Magin> só isso?
<AMrDan> Absent-Magin, as vezes ele tbm fecha as janelas quando eu uso super-e
<AMrDan> Absent-Magin, *super-w
<Absent-Magin> poh, então o teu tá de boa
<AMrDan> huauhauhauhua
<AMrDan> Absent-Magin, como tah o teu?
<Absent-Magin> já formatei umas 20 vezes
<Absent-Magin> sem exagero
<Absent-Magin> pauleia o boot
<Absent-Magin> pauleia a atualização
<Absent-Magin> pauleia os pacotes
<Absent-Magin> pauleia a placa de vídeo
<AMrDan> Absent-Magin, carmaba
<AMrDan> q estanho
<AMrDan> Absent-Magin, vc tah fazendo alguma coisa errada na isntalação
<Absent-Magin> tó tentando separar o boot agora pra ver se consigo organizar melhor
<AMrDan> tem 2 ou 3 partições pro teu ubuntu?
<Absent-Magin> AMrDan: mas cara, a instalação é extremamente simples, não tem o que errar
<Absent-Magin> pra causar tudo isso
<AMrDan> Absent-Magin, depende
<AMrDan> quantas partições vc tem ai?
<Absent-Magin> eu já tentei de tudo quanto é tipo
<Absent-Magin> só 1 partição pra tudo
<Absent-Magin> deixando a instalação organizar do jeito que achasse melhor
<Absent-Magin> depois fiz com /; /home e swap
<AMrDan> Absent-Magin, vc precisa de uma Swap, uma pro / e uma pro /home, soh
<Absent-Magin> agora estou tentando com /; /boot; /home; swap
<AMrDan> pode ser que o teu net nao tenha memoria suficiente
<Absent-Magin> 2Gbs
<AMrDan> Absent-Magin, mas eu sempre isntalo do jeito que te falei
<Absent-Magin> sim foi o jeito que eu mais tentei
<AMrDan> Absent-Magin,  eh, estranho tem uma boa memoria
<AMrDan> Absent-Magin, e o processador?
<Absent-Magin> é um Atom
<Absent-Magin> dual core
<AMrDan> ALGUEM PODE ME AJUDAR?
<AMrDan> Absent-Magin, eh.. tah bom tbm
<AMrDan> Ursinha, vc pode me ajudar?
<AMrDan> Absent-Magin, ouvi dizer em algum lugar que tem a versão pra netbook
<AMrDan> Absent-Magin, tenta baixar ela e instalar pra ver
<Absent-Magin> AMrDan: então já procurei e não achei
<Absent-Magin> AMrDan: vou dar mais uma procurada
<Absent-Magin> derrepente
<AMrDan> Absent-Magin, tem que ser no site do ubuntu mesmo
<AMrDan> Absent-Magin, se tiver, eh lah que vc vai encontrar
<Absent-Magin> AMrDan: sim é só de la que eu baixo
<Absent-Magin> não me arrisco em outro lugar
<AMrDan> Absent-Magin, depois me fala
<Absent-Magin> AMrDan: beleza
<AMrDan> Pentium233, Masduqe|Off , pauloolhos , JavaNunes , Dane , delet , jobstar , renebarbosa , rbelem , Alguem pode me ajudar please?
<Dane> buenas AMrDan, a versão para netbook foi descontinuada http://www.superdownloads.com.br/materias/ubuntu-netbook-edition-sera-descontinuada.html
<AMrDan> Dane, rsrs.. obrigado, meu problema eh com o dual boot ubuntu suse
<AMrDan> Dane, vc pode me ajudar?
<Dane> manda ai o que vc precisa, se eu souber te ajudo sim :)
<AMrDan> Dane, preciso instalar o opensuse junto com o meu ubuntu,  separei as partições, tah tudo certinho, mas quando eu to na instalação, o suse parece não detectar o ubuntu pra fazer um dual boot, e eu nao quero perder meu ubuntu
<Dane> AMrDan já tentou um update-grub?
<AMrDan> Dane,  nao como faço isso?
<Dane> AMrDan no próprio terminal como root
<Dane> AMrDan update-grub
<AMrDan> mas eu estarei no install do suse
<Dane> ah entendi
<Dane> vc tem que verificar se o suse usa o grub2
<Dane> sinceramente não conheço a instalação do suse
<Dane> se ambos tiverem o grub2 ele deve reconhecer
<Dane> se não, talvez vc tenha algum problema, que talvez vc tenha que criar a entrada do ubuntu manualmente
<Dane> AMrDan http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/openSUSE-Linux-Brasil/Apos-instalacao-os-outros-Sistemas-nao-aparecem-no-grub
<Dane> aqui tem pessoas com o mesmo problema que vc
<AMrDan> Dane, vlw mano
<AMrDan> Dane, vou pesquisar mais aki
<AMrDan> Dane, depois eu volto
<Dane> AMrDan blza tchê, qualquer coisa chama ai
<Dane> AMrDan :)
<AMrDan> Dane, vlw.. abraçao :D
<Thiagofugaz> olá?
<Thiagofugaz> algúem poderia tirar uma dúvida minha?
<Thiagofugaz> naoconsigo rodar o ubuntu no meu notebook
<Thiagofugaz> quando dou o boot pelo cd ou pendrive, a tela fica toda deformada
<Thiagofugaz> já no meu outro notebook, consigo rodar normalmente
<Thiagofugaz> acho q entrei no lugar errado...
<Thiagofugaz> ninguém responde....
<Thiagofugaz> ninguem???
<x-warrior> Eai galera, estou tentando usar USBIP, porem quando tento dar o bind recebo " add 4-1 to match_busid, failed" e entao quando tento conectar o servidor mostra "not found requested device 4-1", Alguma ideia?
<brunodorff> boa tarde
<brunodorff> galera
<brunodorff> estou tendo problema com permissões
<brunodorff> alguem me ajuda ?
<demacdolincoln> brunodorff, estás com dificuldade para acessar o quê?
<brunodorff_> alguém ai?
<brunodorff_> boa tarde
<demacdolincoln> boa tarde
<Dane> brunodorff_: boa tarde :)
<brunodorff_> estou tendo problemas com permissão
<brunodorff_> alguém pode me ajudar?
<demacdolincoln> brunodorff, sim, mas especifique o problema
<demacdolincoln> brunodorff_, sim, mas especifique o problema
<brunodorff_> legal
<brunodorff_> no caso uso um programa pra baixar torrent
<brunodorff_> só que quando o programa reinicia
<demacdolincoln> ok
<brunodorff_> aparece mensagem de erro dizendo que está com permissão negada
<brunodorff_> erro de I/O
<demacdolincoln> mas a permissão negada é sobre o executával ou sobre algum outro arquivo de configuração dele?
<brunodorff_> bom, quando o programa abre ele automaticamente tenta retomar os downloads
<brunodorff_> ai dá erro
<brunodorff_> se eu abrir a past de dowloads normalmente , é tranquilo
<demacdolincoln> então deve ser por que ele não está encontrando onde guardou os downloads
<brunodorff_> no caso o programa que não consegue
<brunodorff_> acho que é isso mesmo
<demacdolincoln> já usou outro programa deste tipo?
<brunodorff_> sim
<brunodorff_> todos os clientes de torrent que instalei deram isso
<demacdolincoln> estranho
<brunodorff_> é
<brunodorff_> no caso não é a pasta de download automática que o ubuntu cria
<brunodorff_> a pasta está em outro disco
<demacdolincoln> você monta o disco antes de iniciar o programa?
<brunodorff_> hum , como assim?
<brunodorff_> acho que não sei o que é isso rs
<demacdolincoln> abre ele por algum gerenciador de arquivos como o nautilus
<brunodorff_> hum abrir o disco?
<demacdolincoln> abrir a pasta onde você guardou o download
<brunodorff_> sim eu faço isso
<brunodorff_> clicando no ícone
<brunodorff_> que existe
<brunodorff_> na barra de atalhos
<brunodorff_> é isso?
<demacdolincoln> faz isso antes de abrir o programa?
<demacdolincoln> sim
<brunodorff_> hum, verdade quando faço isso, aparece mais um ícone na barra.. que é o disco
<demacdolincoln> é que no windows todos os discos são montados automaticamente ao iniciar, mas no Linux não
<demacdolincoln> e isso é um recurso muito útil quando se trata de segurança
<brunodorff_> hum acho que foi exatamente isso então
<brunodorff_> pq eu ligo o pc e já abro o torrent
<brunodorff_> obrigado
<demacdolincoln> de nada
<demacdolincoln> a comunidade existe para isso
<brunodorff_> pelo visto resolveu
<brunodorff_> eu nunca ia imaginar isso
<brunodorff_> valeu
<brunodorff_> bom, agora outra coisa
<demacdolincoln> diga
<brunodorff_> os efeitos cubo e de visualizaç]ap
<brunodorff_> não ficam ativados,
<brunodorff_> eu
<brunodorff_> baixei o compiz
<brunodorff_> o abro e ativo as opções que existem
<demacdolincoln> o problema é que (ao menos ocorreu comigo) o Ubuntu com o Unity não responde bem a vários efeitos
<brunodorff_> hum
<demacdolincoln> antigamente era pior, toda a área de trabalho sumia no Ubuntu 12.10
<brunodorff_> pode ser isso
<demacdolincoln> comigo, usando o XFCE no Ubuntu, o cubo nunca ficava bom
<brunodorff_> olha desconheço isso
<demacdolincoln> mas no XFCE o compiz funcionou bem melhor do que no Unity
<brunodorff_> é alguma linha de código ? que o ubuntu usa?
<demacdolincoln> é outra interface gráfica
<demacdolincoln> não
<brunodorff_> xfce e unity
<brunodorff_> hum , e como eu troco?
<demacdolincoln> instala o XFCE e na inicialização (no lightdm) escolhe a sessão XFCE
<demacdolincoln> se não me engano para instalar é:
<demacdolincoln> sudo apt-get install xfce4
<demacdolincoln> mas ele é bem simples e voltado para computadores antigos
<brunodorff_> quando eu vou iniciar a sessão no ubuntu, aparece uma seta pra direita, eu já cliquei e aparece Ubuntu e Ubuntu 2D
<demacdolincoln> porém bem maleável e personalizável
<brunodorff_> ah sim entendi
<demacdolincoln> para usar o compiz nele recomendo que procure na central de programas por compiz-fusion-icon
<brunodorff_> hum
<demacdolincoln> mas o compiz no xfce nem sempre dá certo
<brunodorff_> valeu
<demacdolincoln> conheço algumas pessoa que tiveram problemas (nada demais, só os ícones que ficaram tremendo)
<brunodorff_> sobre videos
<brunodorff_> hum, mais uma coisa
<brunodorff_> no windows eu tinha de instalar plugins para ver alguns formatos direito..
<brunodorff_> aqui no linux não precisa eu acho, mas tipo a qualidade fica ruim, fica tremendo ... aparecendo quadros fora de cor..
<demacdolincoln> está falando de codecs?
<demacdolincoln> sim, precisamos instalar codecs, menos no VLC
<brunodorff_> uhum
<demacdolincoln> na central de programas tem o Ubuntu Restricted Extras (se não me engano é assim)
<brunodorff_> eu tenho o vlc
<brunodorff_> mas no caso os videos ficam distorcidos
<demacdolincoln> instale ele que ele cuida de colocar todos os codecs
<brunodorff_> vou procurar agora
<demacdolincoln> lembro que há um tempo atras o VLC estava com um bug relativo a videos em .mp4
<demacdolincoln> mostrava todas as cores erradas
<demacdolincoln> ok
<brunodorff_> hum acho que é isso
<brunodorff_> mesmo
<brunodorff_> quando vejo videos do youtube, mesmo carregados o video fica parando, o audio continua e o video fica como em c}amera lenta
<brunodorff_> pra instalar o que vc me disse , apareceu uma msg que diz que tenho de desinstalar (libav codec , libav utility)
<demacdolincoln> brunodorff_, dê uma olhada neste site: http://migre.me/cqcZd talvez lhe ajude
<brunodorff_> obrigado
<demacdolincoln> de nada²
<JoaoSantana> boa tarde, canal.
<Kazenin> opa
<Kazenin> boa
<demacdolincoln> boa
<resDick> oi gente
<resDick> boa tarde
<resDick> seguinte surgiu uma duvida
<resDick> estou configurando o sendmail
<resDick> quero zerar as conf
<resDick> o lixo
<resDick> posso apagar a pasta /etc/mail
<resDick> toda
<resDick> la só tem sendmail ne?
<Ubiratan> opa, boa tarde
<Ubiratan> alguem pode me ajudar com a instalação do ubuntu 12.10
<Ubiratan> ?
<Ubiratan> ta dando um erro que eu não sei o que fazer
<resDick> que erro
<Ubiratan> udevd[110] timeout: killing "/sbin/blkid -o -udev -p /dev/sdb" [462]
<Ubiratan> e fica aparecendo varias vezes
<Ubiratan> estou usando o unetbootin
<Ubiratan> em um pen drive
<xGrind> Ubiratan, vc está tentando criar o boot no pendrive?
<Ubiratan> isso
<xGrind> olha la embaixo, e ve se não tem duas partições. qndo vc usa pendrive, ele aparece esse sdb, mas voce tem que por sda que é o HD
<Ubiratan> xGrind: isso mesmo
<Ubiratan> xGrind: calma ae, não conheço muito, onde é la em baixo?
<xGrind> Ubiratan, da uma olhada nessa imagem
<xGrind> http://www.todoespacoonline.com/i.php?i=201105172203386.jpg
<xGrind> Onde está escrito Device for boot loader. No seu deve estar como /dev/sdb que é do pendrive
<xGrind> muda pra /dev/sda
<Ubiratan> xGrind: onde fica isso no windows 7?
<xGrind> o.O
<xGrind> ta usando wubi?
<Ubiratan> xGrind: cara... sou muito novo nisso... uaeauheau wubi? não sei o que é quando rebootei apareceu uma tela tipo de bios, toda azul, não apareceu a tela bonita que apareceu no tutorial, e eu fiz a partição pelo windows mesmo
<xGrind> Ubiratan, Wubi é um programa feito pra você instalar o Ubuntu, pelo Windows, como se fosse um programa normal.
<xGrind> vou passar um link ensinando a instalar o Ubuntu, dai fica mais facil
<xGrind> Ubiratan, dá uma olhada: http://ubuntued.info/como-instalar-o-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin-e-primeiros-passos
<Ubiratan> xGrind: eu fui por um link, mas falava para usar o unetbootin
<Ubiratan> xGrind: eu fui exatamente por esse tutorial... vou procurar denovo o wubi
<xGrind> unetbootin é um programa pra gravar o Ubuntu no pendrive, pra você poder instalar. Se já criou, está certo. É só ir seguindo esse tutorial que não tem erro.
<xGrind> daqui a pouco eu volto
<Ubiratan> xGrind: eu fiz por esse tutorial, mas to apanhando, fiz o particionamento, configurei a bios e rebootei, o problema é que não ta aparecendo bonito igual no "arranque seu computador pelo PEN Drive"
<Ubiratan> xGrind: to dando uma lida, para ver se deixei passar alguma coisa
<xGrind> Ubiratan, só por curiosidade. Você baixou o Ubuntu Alternate?
<Ubiratan> xGrind: eu baixei aquele que logo que voce entra no site www.ubuntu-br.org tem na imagem do passarinho
<Ubiratan> xGrind: escole 32 ou 64 bits na imagem e o link de dl
<xGrind> Ubiratan, recomendo voce a baixar o Ubuntu 12.04.1 32bits
<Ubiratan> xGrind: é mais estavel e facil? para quem ta comcando?
<xGrind> esse 12.10 ainda não está tão bom. o 12.04 está mais estável.
<xGrind> não é que é mais facil, mas dá menos problema. Já vi uns caras dizendo que não conseguiram instalar o 12.10 aqui no canal. Então, melhor você ficar com o 12.04 mesmo, que tem suporte de 5 anos.
<Ubiratan> xGrind: blz, vou dar um procurada no link para download, e vou tentar instalar denovo
<rdink> galeta
<rdink> preciso de ajuda
<rdink> seguinte
<rdink>  libsendmail-pmilter-perl : Conflita: libsendmail-milter-perl mas 0.18-7build3 está para ser instalado
<rdink> ta aparecendo isso
<rdink> ao tentar instalar o sendmail
<rdink> Os pacotes a seguir têm dependências desencontradas:  libsendmail-pmilter-perl : Conflita: libsendmail-milter-perl mas 0.18-7build3 está para ser instalado E: Não foi possível corrigir os problemas, você suspendeu pacotes quebrados.
<xGrind> rdink, ta usando algum PPA ?
<rdink> PPA?
<xGrind> repositorio extra
<rdink> nao que eu saiba
<rdink> assim instalei o aptitude
<rdink> ontem
<rdink> e removi ele todo
<rdink> apt-get revome sendmail*
<rdink> remove
<rdink> ai quando mando instala fica aparecendo assim
<rdink> Nota, selecionando 'sendmail-base' para a expressão regular 'sendmail*'
<xGrind> rdink, instala o synaptic e da uma olhada em "Quebrado"
<rdink> pesquisar por quebrado
<rdink> ?
<rdink> isso
<rdink> ja esta instalado
<rdink> mandei pesquisar
<rdink> apareceu 3
<rdink> awstats
<rdink> bleachbit
<rdink> jpeginfo
<rdink> BleachBit exclui arquivos desnecessários para liberar valioso espaço em disco útil, manter a privacidade e remover lixo. Ele remove cache, histórico de internet, arquivos temporários, cookies e atalhos quebrados.
<rdink> opa xGrind
<xGrind> rdink, ja volto ae
<rdink> sok
<rdink> aguardo
<rdink> help me plus
<rdink> plis
<rdink> kkkkkkkkkk
<rdink> alguem pode me ajudar
<NarfligiX> normalmente funciona melhor quando vc põe a dúvida
<NarfligiX> daí se alguém souber, vai lhe ajudar
<NarfligiX> tipo uma dúvida que eu tenho
<NarfligiX> alguém recomenda algum aspirador de pó com um bom custo X benefício?
<NarfligiX> os livros aqui do escritório juntam muita poeira e estou sem aspirador =|
<NarfligiX> e isso é péssimo pras minhas várias *ites
<NarfligiX> viu? ninguém entende de aspirador =p
<kernel> kkkkkkk
<nntp> onde ta vendendo notebook bom e barato ?
<tiagoscd> nntp: na loja? :P
<xGrind> nntp, mercado livre? :)
<nntp> internet
<nntp> xGrind, dificil confiar no mercado livre
<tiagoscd> nntp: eu estou para comprar um Galaxy S3 no Mercado Livre
<tiagoscd> não vejo por que não confiar
<tiagoscd> ainda mais com o Mercado Pago agora
<xGrind> ja comprei 2 Athlon XP e vieram de boa ;}
<nntp> mm
<nntp> e a garantia eh o joe ?
<tiagoscd> mas lógico, é bom pesquisar a reputação do indivíduo antes de comprar
<nntp> eu to olhando dell e avell
<nntp> maquinas tops
<nntp> so que caro neh
<nntp> 3 mil pra cima
<xGrind> nntp, tem que ver a reputação do cara, se tem bastante positivo, e se nao tem negativo
<nntp> vai ser ou um dell ou um avell mesmo kk
<nntp> queria o avell 17"
<nntp> ^^
<nntp> À vista R$4.280,00 em 10x de R$428,00 sem juros no cartão.
<nntp> duro eh isso
<Uburatan> Boa tarde, alguém pode me ajudar?
<Ubiratan> nntp: opa, td bom? está ai?
<xGrind> Ubiratan, o tiagoscd poderia te ajudar.
<Ubiratan> xGrind: obrigado, mandei um privado para ele, ta como ausente, quando voltar deve ver
<Ubiratan> opa, alguem pode me ajudar ocm a instalação?
<fslima0> alguem aqui ja tirou o rhcsa ou rhce ou esta estudando pra tirar o cert?
<Ubiratan> alguém pode me ajudar com um problema na instalaçao?
<_CaioCesar> Boa Tarde Pessoal! :D
<_CaioCesar> alguem ja experimentou o elementary os?
<LAM_> alguem aí conhece algum site produtivo sobre linux na deep web que seja em portugues?
<LAM_> ou melhor alguem ja visitou um site em portugues na deep web??
<_CaioCesar> eu num sei mano... D:
<_CaioCesar> n
<_CaioCesar> isso nao vi ainda kkk
<_CaioCesar> pt-br na deep deve ser raro kkk
<LAM_> é ...
<LAM_> baixei umas aps sobre ubuntu, mas tudo em ingles
<LAM_> blz
<Ubiratan> alguém sabe como resolver essa mensagem? undev [110] timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sdb' [462]
<_CaioCesar> alguem aqui programa em php?
<_CaioCesar> ou python...
<PAULO_> pessoal alguém conhece aqui um comando com a mesma eficácia do du - porém com melhor desempenho?
<Peste_Bubonica> http://copadomundo.uol.com.br/noticias/redacao/2012/12/17/consultoria-da-copa-2014-obteve-enriquecimento-ilicito-com-verba-do-ministerio-do-esporte-diz-tcu.htm
<Peste_Bubonica> bora pra copa
<Peste_Bubonica> como diz a brahma e o ronal pega traveco, nao devemos ser assim tão pessimistas
<Peste_Bubonica> a copa vai ser ótima
<Peste_Bubonica> :)!
<nntp> dell ou avell to be or not to be
<Kingslay> alguém me ajuda com um erro da instalção?
<nntp> qual problema Kingslay
<Bemlindo> Boa noite ubuntueros
<ladox> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0b9uH5_t-Xc
<ThiagoCMC> noite
<d70> boa noite
<ThiagoCMC> ouw! alguém usa o KVM do Ubuntu com o SPICE?
<carpediem> Obrigado...
<carpediem> Minha duvida é a seguinte...
<carpediem> a versão disponivel para baixar ja esta pronta pra ser usada como boot direto do cd???
<carpediem> Estou com problemas para acessar meu hd que esta com o xp instalado e queria tentar recuperar alguns dados...
#ubuntu-br 2012-12-18
<Absent-Magin> alguém vivo aí?
<Absent-Magin> alguém morto por ae?
<Francisco_Favaro> Boa Madrugada, galera...
<Francisco_Favaro> Algum usuário do Gnome Shell por aqui
<Francisco_Favaro> ?
<Francisco_Favaro> É, acho que não.
<Francisco_Favaro> Saindo então... Vlw !!
<ftruzzi> olá, depois de um update alguns dias atrás não consigo abrir minhas vms no virtualbox, como faço pra corrigir esse problema? Eu estou sem o vboxdrv module
<Absent-Magin> alguém por ae?
<Shadowdf> Bom dia
<Wesley> Bom dia
<WesleySnipes> bom dia
<WesleySnipes> Estou com problema com meu criador de disco de inicialização, tipo ele de maneira alguma deixa selecionar a imagem iso e consequentemente não consigo criar meu pen drive de boot
<nntp> WesleySnipes, qual criador de iso seria este ?
<WesleySnipes> o quem vem padrão, tanto é se procurar nos programas do ubuntu "criar disco de inicialização" vai encontralo
<nntp> WesleySnipes, eu uso esse aqui http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<nntp> nunca falhou
<WesleySnipes> vou instalar ele aqui então, tipo falei desse porque já vem disponível
<nntp> WesleySnipes, ele deve ter na central tmb de programas creio eu
<WesleySnipes> já estou verificando isso hehehe vlw
<WesleySnipes> o nntp esse programa é voltado somente para distribuições linux né, tipo quero software que crie disco de inicialização de qualquer espécie
<nntp> WesleySnipes, entao voce deve usar o yum multiboot
<tonao35> bom dia, to com problema ao tentar abrir o "canais de software" ele fecha e da oseguinte erro :http://paste.ubuntu.com/1447365/
<nntp> tonao35,  ja tentou apt-get -f install
<nntp> sudo apt-get -f install
<tonao35> ja
<nntp> tonao35, tem um lance aqui que fala pra abrir e fechar um arquivo
<nntp> sudo gedit /var/lib/dpkg/status
<nntp> abrir e salvar esse arquivo resolve pra alguns aqui no forum
<tonao35> deu: Houve um erro ao tentar abrir o arquivo
<tonao35> O arquivo que você abriu possui alguns caracteres inválidos. Se você continuar a editar este arquivo, pode corromper este documento.
<tonao35> Você pode também selecionar outra codificação de caracteres e tentar novamente.
<nntp> se nao der
<nntp> entao o lance era justamente alterar pra utf-8
<nntp> codificaçao do arquivo
<tonao35> como alterar?
<nntp> eh o que parece ser o erro
<nntp> so de salvar ele ja altera
<nntp> nao ve amsg
<tonao35> vou tentar aqui
<nntp> agora em ultimo caso
<nntp> sudo apt-get install --reinstall software-center-gtk
<nntp> sudo apt-get install --reinstall software-center
<nntp> manda isso ae
<nntp> tonao35, vc andou mexendo no seu source.list ?
<tonao35> eu adicionaei alguns PPas
<nntp> eh isso ae sempre da problema quando o source noa eh confiavel
<nntp> mas ae se continuar o problema depois remove e volta pro original
<tonao35> eu to reinstalando como vc colocou ai
<nntp> eu recomendo quando o source nao eh confiavel baixa o pacote e compila ao invez de instalar via ppa
<nntp> mais seguro e previne esse tipo de problema
<tonao35> compila, significa o que?
<nntp> pegar o pacode tar.gz
<nntp> descompactar
<tonao35> okk
<nntp> ./configure etx etc
<tonao35> entendi
<nntp> compilar
<nntp> vo esperar o ano que vem pra comprar meu notebook
<tonao35> ontem tava uma promocao de um hp amd pavilho e-450 por 999,00
<nntp> acho que ja na primeira semana de 2013 o note vai ta mais barato
<tonao35> eu quero ver se pego um I7 ou similar amd
<nntp> tonao35, eu quero um i7 com 8 de ram hd 7200rpm/ssd 8gb
<nntp> monitor 17
<nntp> placa de video gtx 660m
<nntp> essa eh a maquina que eu quero
<nntp> posso fazer uma troca pelo monitor e pl de video e pegar um dell tmb com as conf compativeis
<tonao35> a tendencia e baratear mesmo, ainda mais depois do carnaval
<nntp> o negocio eh a moda
<nntp> agora depois do natal a moda eh o touch screen
<tonao35> eu tenho um pc pentim com 4gb de memoria e monitor de 22"
<nntp> desktop ?
<tonao35> sim
<tonao35> esse aqui e um netbook
<tonao35> amd c-50 4gb de memoria ram
<nntp> esse que eu to aqui eh core2due com 4 ream
<nntp> ram
<nntp> monitor 27"
<nntp> e outro de 17
<tonao35> caraca
<nntp> ligado
<tonao35> 22" eu ja acho bom
<nntp> 2hd de itb e 1 de 250
<nntp> haha
<tonao35> rsrsrs caraca
<tonao35> o meu de 500gb ja acho bom
<nntp> tem um ditado na informatica
<tonao35> 2tb
<nntp> "nao importa o tamanho do seu hd ele vai estar sempre 90% ocupado
<tonao35> rsrssr
<tonao35> pior que e verdade
<nntp> sim
<tonao35> eu tenho aqui 40gb so de musica
<nntp> eu tenho uns 10 hds
<tonao35> tudo cheio?
<nntp> 4 de 1 tera 1 250 1 200 3 de 80 2 40
<nntp> acho que he isso
<nntp> a maioria ta tudo cheio
<tonao35> haja arquivo
<nntp> os que tao rodando tao medios
<nntp> tenho servidor montado aqui
<nntp> mas ele ta soh com 2 hds
<nntp> um de 200 e um de 1tb
<nntp> o resto fica solto aqui eu tenho um case que da pra ligar eles via usb ateh um dvd rw eu ligo via usb aqui na gambiarra
<nntp> sata ide qq coisa
<nntp> kk
<tonao35> e nao da problema ficando solto?
<nntp> da nada
<tonao35> quando comprei meu primeiro pc tinha 40gb de hd  ja achava uma grandeza
<nntp> hoje da pra nada
<tonao35> pois e
<nntp> tenho aqui 2 comps sendo 1 servidor e 1 note mas o note ta velho d+ nem ando ligando ele muito
<nntp> 512 de ram eh triste
<tonao35> tinha um de 512
<tonao35> cce
<nntp> vendeu ?
<tonao35> quebrou a tela
<nntp> eu vou doar o meu eu acho
<tonao35> ai dei pra um amigo meu que trabalha com informatica
<nntp> tem 10 anos
<nntp> mais de 10
<nntp> ou entao pregar ele na parede de trofeu
<NarfligiX> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/156150_10151191791869624_1800275529_n.jpg
<tonao35> esse ano o ladrao me levou tres notebooks
<tonao35> um net acer, um itautec, e um hp
<tonao35> nunca vi um note pra guentar tanto quanto o itautec
<nntp> NarfligiX, kkk
<nntp> tonao35, e vc fez seguro ?
<tonao35> nada
<nntp> rapa
<nntp> seguro de notebook eh barato sabia ?
<tonao35> nao sabia
<tonao35> qualquer banco faz?
<nntp> acho que sim
<tonao35> vou depois procurar
<nntp> tem seguradoras tmb tipo portoseguro etc
<tonao35> o hp era novinho
<nntp> se nao me engano eh coisa de 7 a 10 % do valor do produto mas tu fica tranquilo
<tonao35> entendi
<tonao35> nntp, nao funcionou
<nntp> dpkg -i --force-all
<nntp> sudo
<tonao35> nntp, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1447414/
<nntp> ta certo vc nao ta instalando nada nao eh programa qe nao abre certo ?
<nntp> to viajando jah
<nntp> tonao35, vc tirou os sources que voce colocou lah ?
<tonao35> o canal de software
<nntp> comenta as linhas deles
<tonao35> tirei
<nntp> deu um apt-get update ?
<tonao35> nao
<nntp> faz ae
<nntp> e tenta abrir ele depois
<tonao35> ok
<nntp> muito estranho isso ae
<nntp> http://www.lumaseguros.com.br/helpnote.htm
<tonao35> qundo eu instalo o ubuntu adiciono alguns ppas indicados em alguns sites para instalacoa de programas e depois disso ficou assim
<tonao35> abriu
<tonao35> fiz tanta coisa aqui que nem sei o que fez funcionar
<tonao35> rsrsrr
<nntp> cara so de tirar os ppas que tu colocou e fazer o update ele deve ter voltado ao normal
<tonao35> pode ter sido
<tonao35> la no status eu modifiquei tambem a codificacao
<tonao35> quando vc configura, vc coloca servidor principal ou brasil?
<nntp> a eu nao mudo nada noa
<tonao35> ok
<nntp> eu deixo o padrao que sempre da certo haha
<tonao35> rsrs. ok. valeu a ajuda
<nntp> tamo ae
<nntp> agora tiagoscd  VIVA A REVOLUÇAO!! http://www.tecmundo.com.br/armas-de-fogo/27309-homem-fabrica-armas-de-verdade-com-impressora-3d.htm?utm_source=outbrain&utm_medium=recomendados&utm_campaign=outbrain=obinsite
<nntp> olha que ridiculo isso aqui kkk http://www.tecmundo.com.br/armas-de-fogo/27309-homem-fabrica-armas-de-verdade-com-impressora-3d.htm?utm_source=outbrain&utm_medium=recomendados&utm_campaign=outbrain=obinsite
<nntp> opa
<nntp> isso > http://www.tecmundo.com.br/windows-8/23989-windows-8-tem-um-problema-inicia-rapido-demais-.htm?utm_source=outbrain&utm_medium=recomendados&utm_campaign=outbrain=obinsite
<jesus666> opa
<jesus666> alguem me ajuda por favor
<jesus666> quero gravar a iso do ubuntu 12 em um mini dvd-r
<jesus666> o nero náo aceita
<jesus666> alguem sabe como posso contornar isso
<jesus666> ?
<tonao35> ja tentou com braseiro?
<jesus666> náo sei o que eh
<jesus666> eh o queimador?
<jesus666> to usando nero 7
<jesus666> clicando na iso ja abre rpa queimar
<jesus666> http://www.baixaki.com.br/linux/download/brasero.htm
<jesus666> achei brasero
<jesus666> vou tentar
<tonao35> sim
<tonao35> ja vem instalado no ubuntu
<jesus666> acho q da pra fazer com o nero tb
<jesus666> to no windows quero fazer o boot pro bixim aqui
<petrusantus> Bom dia pessoal.
<petrusantus> Gostaria de uma ajuda por favor: já utilizei ubuntu e quero voltar a utilizar dual boot com win 7, baixei o ubuntu 12.10 e gravei em um dvd.
<petrusantus> O que acontece é que o meu pc não está reconhecendo o dvd como bootável, fica pedindo para eu por uma mídia que tenha boot.
<petrusantus> Alguém sabe o que devo fazer? Por favor!
<nntp> petrusantus, baixa o dvd novamente do site oficial
<nntp> e grava a imagem com ultra iso
<nntp> ou similar
<nntp> www.ubuntu.com
<petrusantus> Ok, Baixei via torrent, mas vou tentar novamente. Obrigado nntp!!!
<jesus666> ei alguem pode me ajudar a gravar a iso do ubuntu em um mini dvd-r usando nero 7 no win7??
<nntp> jesus666, baixa o ultraiso... nero eh copiar imagem para disco
<nntp> e jesus666 a velocidade eh 4x parcero
<nntp> quanto menor melhor
<nntp> a velocidade
<nntp> pra disco de instalaçao
<jesus666> blz nntp
<jesus666> valeu cara
<jesus666> vou instalar esses soft em outra maquina
<jesus666> essa [e de cliente hehhe
<jesus666> q trabalheira pra gravar um mini dvd
<jesus666> valeu pela ajuda ae
<Absent-Magin> xGrind: buenas tico
<xGrind> Absent-Magin, eae.conseguiu ?
<Absent-Magin> cara, tó desconfiando que o hd tá com problema
<Absent-Magin> xGrind: vc sabe alguma forma de verificar isso?
<xGrind> pior que nem sei :/
<Absent-Magin> xGrind: poutz, vou ter que mandar pra garantia pelo jeito, 2 meses sem computador
<Absent-Magin> se duvidar até mais
<fellipe> pessoal, queria saber se no ubuntu 12.04, ao colocar a diretiva dns-nameservers no interfaces, em cada interface, o sistema irá consultar os servidores dns respectivo de cada link, é isso?
<tiagoscd> fellipe: como assim consultar o servidor dns respectivo de cada link? ele vai consultar o servidor que você atribuir na interface que estiver em uso
<fellipe> tiagoscd, fala tiago! entao,
<fellipe> tiagoscd, se para cada bloco de configuração da interface, eu tiver uma linha dns-nameservers x.x.x.x. y.y.y.y , de acordo com minha tabela de roteamento, se eu tiver rotas saindo pela eth1, ele usará os dns do link da eth1, e assim sucessivamente, certo?
<tiagoscd> sim, certo
<fellipe> tiagoscd, ah blz! brigadaoo
<Francisco_Favaro> Boa Tarde.
<Francisco_Favaro> Algum usuário do Gnome Shell por aqui ?
<Kazenin> to fora, por aqui é chimarrão
<zequinha> boa tarde, instalei  ubuntu 12.04.1  e tenho uma geforce gt  520, das opções em drivers adicionais qual devo escolher?
<leo___> olá
<leo___> alguem pode me ajudar
<leo___> oi
<leo___> oiW
<leo___> hello
<leo___> can anyone help me??
<leonardo_> ola
<leonardo_> alguem poderia me ajudar?
<leonaro3> ola pessoal
<leonaro3> estou tentando instalar o ubunto 12.10,mas nao estou conseguindo
<leonaro3> faz quase meia hora que ele está naquela tela "preparando para instalar o ubuntu"
<leonaro3> e nada
<leonaro3> se alguém puder me ajudar,agradeco
<leonaro3> oi?
<paladinn> oi
<Rudolf> oi
<paladinn> bele Rudolf
<paladinn> instalei ubuntu aqui... ai depois instalei o xfce4
<paladinn> ai ele me mete na tela do grub a imagem de login de debian
<paladinn> irs
<paladinn> rs
<carlosandre> fala pessoal.... alguem poderia me ajudar com uma dor de cabeça q estou tendo com upstart + monit
<carlosandre> ?
<okarintary> Boa noite! :D
<okarintary> pessoal já viram o elementary os beta 1?
<carlosandre> alguem ja configurou o monit + clockwork por aqui?
<paladinn> sim
<carlosandre> paladinn: vc poderia me ajudar
<carlosandre> paladinn: estou dias tentando e pareço nao sair do lugar
<carlosandre> paladinn: criei um upstart para o clockwork
<carlosandre> paladinn: ele funciona perfeito.... sudo service clockwork start/stop/restart
<carlosandre> paladinn: mas qndo coloco no monit, nao funciona
<carlosandre> paladinn: ja tentei de tds as formas
<PJ-MECNET> ola
<Rudolf> PJ-MECNET: hau!
<PJ-MECNET> Alguém já instalou o ubuntu 12.10 no HP Pavilion DV8
#ubuntu-br 2012-12-19
<PJ-MECNET> Executei através da opção sem instalar, através do disco de instalação, após o boot, para testar.  O wireless fica ligando e desligando.
<Rudolf> PJ-MECNET: bad news
<PJ-MECNET> ?
<PJ-MECNET> anyone?
<Rudolf> PJ-MECNET: simples, exceto se houve alguma atualização seu chipset wifi é do tipo "mal suportado"
<nntp> Rudolf, boa noite, cara resolvi esperar virar o ano pra comprar o note kk
<Rudolf> nntp: melhor coisa
<Rudolf> nntp: aproveitar as ofertas de fim de estoque
<nntp> Rudolf, sim ou coisa nova que vem a chegar com o ano novo
<Rudolf> nntp: dae o preço dobra
<Rudolf> heuehieuhieuhe
<nntp> Rudolf, vamo ver qq acontece
<PJ-MECNET> meu é o intel link 5100agn
<Rudolf> PJ-MECNET: já pesquisou se é suportado?
<PJ-MECNET> sou iniciante no mundo linux, me libertando agora o mr Bill
<PJ-MECNET> onde procuro, no site do ubuntu
<PJ-MECNET> ubuntu br?
<Rudolf> PJ-MECNET: google
<nntp> ubuntu.com
<PJ-MECNET> putz! Tá certo.
<Rudolf>  HP Pavilion DV 8000Z	Gentoo	
<Rudolf> HP Pavilion DV 8000Z	Gentoo	
<Rudolf> HP Pavilion DV 8130US NEW  	Mac OSX Leopard 10.5.5, Zephyroth 10.5.1	
<Rudolf> qual desses é o seu?
<PJ-MECNET> HP Paviliom DV8-1093CA
<petrusantus> Boa noite!
<PJ-MECNET> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c02005654&cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&product=4041805
<Rudolf> PJ-MECNET: http://linuxwireless.org/
<PJ-MECNET> o link das especificações é este aí
<petrusantus> Pessoal, preciso de uma ajuda por favor, se possível. Seguinte: instalei o ubuntu 12.04 junto com o win7, mas no fim deu um erro fatal: assistente de inicialização não pode ser instalado
<petrusantus> Apareceu algumas opções (locais) para instalação, mas nenhuma funcionou.
<Rudolf> PJ-MECNET: digite lspci e lsusb para eu ver qual o chipset
<petrusantus> Detalhe: ficou a opção de iniciar o ubuntu, mas ao invés de ele iniciar fica a tela preta com opção de digitar comandos, como o dos
<PJ-MECNET> Putz!! To pensando em instalar no win 7 64, a vesão do ubuntu 64
<petrusantus> Se tentar instalar o grub será que resolve?
<PJ-MECNET> Pessoal. baixei este: ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<PJ-MECNET> este amd aí significa o q?
<Rudolf> PJ-MECNET: 64-bits
<PJ-MECNET> achei que só tinha suporte 64 para AMD
<Rudolf> PJ-MECNET: não
<PJ-MECNET> blz
<Rudolf> Linux asgard 3.7.1-gentoo-asgard #1 SMP Tue Dec 18 08:01:49 BRST 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU M 460 @ 2.53GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<PJ-MECNET> alguém usa o ubuntu em dual com win7?
<Rudolf> amd64 é o mesmo que x86_64 (a grosso modo)
<Rudolf> PJ-MECNET: sua placa wireless é suportada
<PJ-MECNET> onde viu. Digitei no site site que me enviou, e não achei
<Rudolf> PJ-MECNET: procure melhor
<PJ-MECNET> o problema é o seguinte. Consigo conectar ao meu roteador. UM D-Link 540. Mas fica desconectanto e conectando. A placa esta ok, pois funciona normal no win7. Será que pode ser o fato deu estar executando pelo disco de instalação.
<PJ-MECNET> Consigo até navegar na internet
<Rudolf> PJ-MECNET: provavalmente o driver/optimização do disco de instalação não é a melhor para o seu ambiente
<Rudolf> PJ-MECNET: acontece
<Rudolf> nntp: caraio, me esqueci como Homem-Apanha 3 é ruim
<Rudolf> nntp: jisus, como cagaram
<PJ-MECNET> desisntalar o ubuntu 12 em dual com win7 é tranquilo?
<Rudolf> PJ-MECNET: não existe desinstalar
<Rudolf> PJ-MECNET: basta você formatar a partição onde ele está instalado e sobreescrever a mbr com um fdisk (para windows)
<PJ-MECNET> Ahhh, tá
<PJ-MECNET> até esqueci que to trantando de um SO
<carmem> gostaria de saber se tem algum aplicativo para assistir tv on line no edubunto
<PJ-MECNET> Algum site bom para driver para o ubuntu
<carmem> não entendi
<Rudolf> hueheiuehuhe
<nntp> Rudolf, to tentando lembrar aqui
<Rudolf> nntp: uniforme negro emo
<nntp> Rudolf, tava ali fazendo um creme
<nntp> Rudolf, ah eh meio trash
<nntp> Rudolf, eh a versao pros menino novo nova geraçao
<nntp> Rudolf, galera emo
<nntp> kk
<nntp> Rudolf, soh modelim
<nntp> Rudolf, hoje baixei uns filmes aqui vou ver
<nntp> ja vi um do tarantino aqui Rudolf
<nntp> Rudolf, muito inferior aos outros
<Rudolf> nntp: o cara tá idiota desde o começo do filme
<Rudolf> pqp!
<nntp> Rudolf, tem um do papai noel asssassino
<Rudolf> nntp: já leu lobo? da dc?
<nntp> Rudolf, nao
<nntp> Rudolf, so li sandman
<Matheus_Carvalho> boa noite a todos
<Rudolf> Matheus_Carvalho: noite
<Rudolf> nntp: muito bom
<Rudolf> nntp: coçando a mão para comprar o volumão do sandman
<Rudolf> nntp: só li a história da raposa apaixonada
<nntp> Rudolf, eu tinha uma caixa inteira de sandman.. nem sei onde ta isso agora... deve ta guardado no escaninho ou foi pra casa de campo ou foi doado pra biblioteca
<Rudolf> nntp: que maldade
<nntp> Rudolf, queria ler de novo nem lembro mais das historias
<Rudolf> 143,00R$ dói gastar em algo fútil
<Rudolf> gastei 161 em dois livros academicos
<nntp> Rudolf, era uma caixa dos antigos
<nntp> Rudolf, soh os pequenos saca hoje vendem os volumes grandes
<nntp> Rudolf, eram mais de 30
<nntp> Rudolf, sao 75 exemplares eu li uns 30
<Rudolf> caraio
<Rudolf> sabia não
<nntp> eh muito doido
<nntp> sendman eh complexo
<nntp> sandman
<nntp> Rudolf, vo ver um filme maluco agora
<Rudolf> nntp: falo
<nntp> a viagem
<petrusantus> Boa noite.
<Rudolf> noite
<petrusantus> Por favor, preciso que me digam como gravo o ubuntu que acabei de baixar (está em .iso)
<petrusantus> em um cd para instalar
<Rudolf> petrusantus: precisa ser dvd
<petrusantus> Ok, mas já houvi falar de algum programa para gravar iso, mas lembro mais
<petrusantus> mas não lembro mais
<petrusantus> não sei como fazer, só utilizei nero até agora
<Rudolf> petrusantus: cdrecord, xcdroast, k3b
<petrusantus> e dos antigos
<Rudolf> petrusantus: que?
<ThiagoCMC> brasero
<ThiagoCMC> ;-)
<petrusantus> Nunca gravei de um arquivo iso para cd ou dvd
<ThiagoCMC> simples: wodim -v arquivo.iso
<ThiagoCMC> =P
<ThiagoCMC> boa noite trutas!
<Rudolf> petrusantus: cdrecord -v -speed=4 -dev=/dev/sr0 imagem.iso
<Rudolf> ThiagoCMC: e ae
<ThiagoCMC> ^^
<ThiagoCMC> Suave na nave?
<petrusantus> Rudolf, esses programas são para linux? Preciso fazer isso no win 7 para poder instalar o ubuntu
<petrusantus> Quero fazer dual boot
<Rudolf> petrusantus: que bom que vc avisa
<Rudolf> petrusantus: nero
<pauloolhos> Ola
<brunodorff> boa noite
<brunodorff> boa noite
<brunodorff> galera
<brunodorff> estou tendo muito problemas com libreofice
<brunodorff> macros em arquivos de excell
<paladinn> sim
<paladinn> e o q rola nos macros
<brunodorff> no caso é uma planilha de trabalho
<brunodorff> eu abro e ativo os macros, na segurança
<brunodorff> só que tem uma parte da planilha aonde deveria aparecer cidades, no dropdrown
<brunodorff> fica tipo.. travado
<brunodorff> paladinn, tem um e-mail ? pra eu te enviar a planilha pra vc ver o que falo?
<brunodorff> alguém pode me ajudar com este problema?
<nntp> aloha!
<gordo> aloo tem alguem ai
<nntp> mega sena da virada
<nntp> A previsão é que o prêmio chegue a R$ 180 milhões.
<nntp> Pelos cálculos da Caixa, se um iluminado levar o prêmio sozinho este ano, pode aplicar tudo na Caderneta de Poupança e garante um rendimento de R$ 770 mil por mês
<Ursinha> ~caderneta de poupança~
<Ursinha> :)
<Ursinha> nntp, bom dia :)
<nntp> hahaha
<nntp> bom dia Ursinha
<Ursinha> :)
<xispirito> é bom colocar o dinheiro na caderneta de poupança, te pagam 0,1% .. e emprestam a 20%
<xispirito> ops, 1%
<nntp> xispirito, e dai ?
<nntp> xispirito, 180mi
<nntp> xispirito, ja jogou ?
<xispirito> nntp: e dai para frente
<buribu> existe o canal do blacktrack?
<buribu> mew
<nntp> buribu, #hacker-br
<buribu> hum
<buribu> tem perigo de entrar no hacker-br e ser hackeado?
<buribu> nao
<buribu> rs
<xispirito> tem
<nntp> buribu, tem
<Leandro> Bom dia
<xispirito> buribu: pode entrar lá, mas tome cuidado
<Leandro> alguém sabe qual é o requisito mínimo de hardware para a instalação do ubuntu?
<xispirito> uns seis gb de ram e um quadcore 2ghz
<buribu> ixi
<nntp> kkkk
<xispirito> \o/
<buribu> e se for so no modo texto?
<xispirito> dai uns tres de ram dá
<xispirito> e um dual core
<nntp> ae um p4 com 128 de ram resolve
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> xispirito, para de zoar os caras ae
<nntp> Leandro, 1gb de ram roda
<Leandro> show
<nntp> Leandro, agora recomendo no minimo 2
<Leandro> vou fazer um teste com ele
<buribu> o leandro tem um 486dx2
<Leandro> minha máquina tem core I3 com 4 de ram
<nntp> dx266
<nntp> dx2-66
<xispirito> se coprocessador aritimético /o\
<xispirito> #sem
<nntp> esse tem
<nntp> o sx que nao tem
<nntp> coprocessador matematicos
<nntp> kk
<Leandro> mais vou colocar ele em um ambiente virtualizado para testes será que vai dar problemas?
<buribu> saber estas coisas eh facil
<nntp> pra rodar um cdzim
<nntp> cad
<buribu> quero ver saber de msx
<nntp> eu sei
<nntp> ja tive um amigo z89
<buribu> de computadores analogicos
<nntp> z80
<nntp> ae eh abaco
<buribu> olha
<nntp> buribu, vai estudar rapa
<nntp> kkk
<buribu> daquela maquina da ada
<xispirito> eu li sobre a máquina diferencial .. mas não é do meu tempo =D
<buribu> entendou
<xispirito> acho que o nntp pegou esta época \o/
<nntp> hehe
<buribu> do tear que deu origem ao computador
<buribu> cartoes perfurados
<buribu> e tals
<nntp> eu sou da epoca do 8bits
<nntp> dos cobra
<nntp> prologics
<xispirito> lá vem
<buribu> tem uma banda que chama 8bits
<nntp> kkk
<xispirito> denovo
<nntp> nostalgia
<buribu> eles tocam musica de arcades antigos
<nntp> buribu, so tem coroa
<xispirito> eu sou o único com menos de trinta?
<buribu> eu tenho 6 anos
<buribu> de idade
<buribu> e de cabeca
<xispirito> buribu: uau, esta eu quase cai da cadeira de rir
<xispirito> sério
<xispirito> mesmo
<buribu> eu nao uso o caracteres especiais
<buribu> pq
<buribu> algumas pessoas dizem que...
<buribu> fica truncado
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> buribu, eh das antigas
<nntp> buribu, nao usa caracteres epeciais
<nntp> buribu, eu tmb nao
<xispirito> só falta agora usar exclusivamente caixa alta =D
<nntp> buribu, maximo um ç
<nntp> AE EH FALTA DE EDUCAÇAO xispirito
<xispirito> parem de besteira e usem utf8 pelamor
<buribu> da a impressao que a pessoa da gritando
<buribu> ou programando em assembly
<xispirito> da gritando /o\
<xispirito> a pessoa da gritando
<xispirito> bah
<nntp> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJEqhLfS_Tg
<xispirito> buribu: meu assembly não tem caixa alta
<nntp> computador de pobre buribu eh foda
<nntp> ^^
<nntp> buribu, nem caixa alta tem
<nntp> kkk
<buribu> vcs sabem pq o negocio de chamar maiusla de caixa alta
<nntp> qq adianta o cara ta de cloack e ja por autojoin
<nntp> upercase
<buribu> era o lance da tipografia e tals
<nntp> uper
<nntp> case
<buribu> as letras maiores favam mais alto na prateleira
<buribu> pq elas eram menos usadas
<nntp> lenda
<buribu> a minusculas tinham que ficar mas acessiveis
<buribu> lendas urbanas
<buribu> as letras maiusculas assassinas
<xispirito> é que nem o biff, que te avisa quando chega um email no terminal, o cara que programava tinha um cachorro que se chamava biff, dai a cada email que chegava o cachorro latia, dai ficou biff
<nntp> hum
<buribu> eu depois o cara transformou isso num acronimo que fazia sentido
<buribu> recursivo e tals?
<buribu> rs
<xispirito> não, é só biff o.0
<nntp> ganhar na megasena da virada vou comprar um bife pro c xispirito
<xispirito> bleh
<buribu> bark inform
<buribu> nao sei formar uma frase :|
<buribu> o que poderia ser ff?
<xispirito> se eu ganhar te dou uma bicicleta barra forte e dois puxa puxa
<nntp> fuck you faggot
<xispirito> buribu: final fantasy?
<nntp> ff
<xispirito> nntp: barra forte vermelha
<xispirito> com garupeira
<xispirito> an an?
<nntp> aquela com o ferro no meio de sentar ?
<xispirito> é
<nntp> legal pra levar a patroa neh
<nntp> e os menino
<nntp> garupera do gas
<xispirito> aehaehueau
<nntp> com freio reverso ?
<buribu> sentar no ferro
<buribu> parece coisa
<buribu> de...
<nntp> ff
<xispirito> sim, turbina que chama
<xispirito> aliás, torpedo
<xispirito> pedala para trás, freia
<nntp> ¬¬
<[Orca]> boa tarde
<[Orca]> me desculpem pela ignorancia, mas como eu gravo umcd no linux?
<[Orca]> um cd de musica
<[Orca]> alguém da uma luz?
<buribu> vc quer ter um bebe?
<buribu> uma [Orca] que nao sabe dar a luz
<buribu> rs
<[Orca]> aaaa
<[Orca]> cd?
<nntp> [Orca], ja olhou no google ?
<[Orca]> é... vi um tal de k3b
<buribu_> devia ter um app do google que fizesse isso
<[Orca]> app q?
<nntp> [Orca], pois eh instala ele ae
<buribu_> nada nao
<nntp> [Orca], ele eh tipo o nero
<buribu_> é o mais tradicional
<buribu_> nao tem como errar
<buribu_> só que vc ta usando gnome
<buribu_> e ele eh pro kde
<[Orca]> problema q em cds eu nao sei gravar nem no windows direito. nunca quiz saber direito isso
<buribu_> entao vai baixar um mundao de coisas
<[Orca]> é...
<[Orca]> to vendo
<buribu_> e facil como esfregar uma mao na outra
<xGrind> [Orca], se vc usa gnome, instala o Brasero ou Xfburn
<[Orca]> aaaaaa
<xGrind> sempre usei Xfburn e nunca deu erro. Já vi nego reclamando que o Brasero é bugado
<[Orca]> brasero ja tenho
<nntp> devede
<nntp> eh legal tmb
<xGrind> pra gravar musica? acho que nao da
<buribu_> devede nao eh no modo texto
<[Orca]> a tanto faz... comando..grafico.. desde q grave :)
<buribu_> sim
<buribu_> mas a gente supoes que se a pessoa nunca gravou um cd na vida
<nntp> devede eh grafico
<buribu_> eh tipo newbie ateh o talo
<[Orca]> em fim
<[Orca]> aaa
<[Orca]> humm. nao consigo ler a tela do k3b
<[Orca]> vai ser com brasero mesmo
<Nunes> Ola pessoal. necessito de uma pequena ajuda. alguem pode me dar um pequeno suporte?
<Hugo_Henrique> olá, pessoal atualizei o ubuntu tem umas 2 horas
<Hugo_Henrique> apareceu uma barra cinza
<Hugo_Henrique> que está atrapalhando a navegação
<xispirito> deve ser o tal unity \o/
<buribu> ou a maldição da barra cinza
<ThiagoCMC> barra cinza?
<ThiagoCMC> tira um shot ae!
<buribu> foi o Hugo_Henrique que escreveu
<omelete> falando em cinza, meu desktop tá travado em cinza
<omelete> surmiu o papel de parede e atalhos
<buribu> vc atualizou
<buribu> e deu isso...
<buribu> jah tem mais de 200 atualizacoes pendentes aqui
<buribu> nao atualizo
<buribu> todo vez que faço isso tenho surpressas desagradaveis
<ThiagoCMC> oxe
<ThiagoCMC> eu sempre atualizo...
<buribu> vc gosta de viver perigosamente
<ThiagoCMC> as vezes, ao atualizar, por exemplo, do Ubuntu 12.04 para o 12.10, é interessante "zerar" o seu home, tipo adicionar um novo user para vc e copiar os arquivos o "home antigo"...
<ThiagoCMC> mas atualizar o mesmo sistema não é para dar nenhum problema.
<buribu> em tese
<buribu> mas na pratica...
<ThiagoCMC> na prática aqui comigo é igual a tese...  ;-)
<buribu> os devs nao sabem o que vc instalou q tipo de customização vc fez
<buribu> por isso a uma grande chance de alguma atualização deh problema
<buribu> um probleminha aqui
<buribu> ou ali
<buribu> e logo vc vai ter um sistema inutilizavel
<ThiagoCMC> eu só instalo o que tem nos repositórios do Ubuntu mesmo... sendo assim, os devs sabem o que tenho...    =P
<buribu> serio
<buribu> vc nao colocou nem o epsxe?
<ThiagoCMC> eu nunca precisei reinstalar um Linux por causa de "sistema inutilizavel" por causa de atualizações ou uso indevido...
<ThiagoCMC> epsxe?
<ThiagoCMC> lol
<buribu> rs
<buribu> ow
<buribu> este emulador eh muito bom
<buribu> nao tem igual
<ThiagoCMC> dahora! Sempre gostei de emuladores...
<ThiagoCMC> mas não uso mais desde o genecist... lol
<ThiagoCMC> era pro DOS se pá...
<ThiagoCMC> ehhehe
<buribu> to usando debian
<buribu> pensando em mudar pro blacktrack
<buribu> tem muita rede wireless aqui
<buribu> nao gosto de ver um cadiadinho nelas
<zairons> ola
<zairons> Gostaria de tirar uma duvida sobre a instalçao do novo ubunto 12.10 em pc's com processador intel 64
<Francisco_Favaro> Boa Tarde.
<tonao35> boa tarde
<waltersf> boa tarde a todos!
<ThiagoCMC> taaaarde
<waltersf> estou precisando de uma ajuda, ao tentar testar a versão ubuntu 12.04, me vem a mensagem unable to find a medium contining a live file system
<waltersf> detalhe, é uma maquina com windows xp instalado e funcionando
<ThiagoCMC> gravou o CD sem erros?
<waltersf> sim, ja utilizei este cd em outras maquinas e funcionaou perfeitamente
<waltersf> apenas neste não funcionou, e não estou sabendo o q esta acontecendo
<waltersf> alguma dica?
<ThiagoCMC> drive de CD zoado?
<waltersf> tbm não, ja testei
<waltersf> qual a causa desta mensagem?
<darck> Boa tarde a todos!
<waltersf> boa tarde!
<darck> Algum fera em rede ai, para me dizer como eu configuro Ip em uma cascata de switch??
<Kazenin> switch Juniper ?
<darck> Switch HP v1910
<darck> eu cascatiei 3 switch, e gostaria de configurar 1 IP unico para os 3
<Kazenin> nunca configurei HP
<darck> Creio q por padrão o caminho seria o mesmo para qualquer um, fora a forma de acessar o resto creio q e meio defal
<darck> Tirando e claro o Juniper q ta mais para firewall que switch
<Kazenin> deve ser parecido com Cisco mas nunca configurei cisco
<Kazenin> Juniper é bem sinistro
<darck> Vc ja configurou algum switch?
<Kazenin> sim, http://www.juniper.net/us/en/products-services/switching/ex-series/ex4200/
<Kazenin> aqui no trampo, mas óbvio que eu tenho documentação pra isso
<darck> Juniper e firewall
<Kazenin> existe appliance de firewall também, mas há switches também, inclusive de borda para tráfego que nem cisco atende
<darck> Ja q em rede, não deu... tenho uma outra questão... instalei o Logmein.deb no ubuntu 12.10, e ele gerou erro, so q agora ta gerando um erro constante e não encontro ele para remover....
<darck> alguem sabe de um  prosedimento para a remoção deste aplicativo?
<omelete> darck,  find
<darck> ?? Como assim omelete?
<omelete> darck,  como vc instalou? com dpkg?
<darck> Omelete, foi via pacote .deb
<omelete> dpkg -r logmein.deb
<darck> Blz omelete, vou tentar aqui...
<Rudolf_> nntp: http://www.portaldoms.com.br/artigo/artigos/23520-homem-troca-a-mulher-pelo-sogro-em-vila-velha
<nntp> Rudolf_, combatendo spam no wordpress aqiu lista de email
<nntp>  busca de rios em que pudessem colocar suas varas.     kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<nntp> Rudolf,
<Rudolf> hueheiuhieuhieuhieuhe
<nntp> Quem viu as fotos diz que o comerciante possuía uma ‘pequena empresa’ enquanto o seu sogro era detentor de um ‘grande negócio’.
<nntp> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> troll
<nntp> Rudolf, resolvi comprar o computador soh ano que vem
<Rudolf> nntp: disseste-me
<nntp> Rudolf, to ficando esclerozado
<nntp> kkk
<gaiotto> ola
<Rudolf> alo
<gaiotto> como peço suporte
<Rudolf> gaiotto: não pede, apenas pergunta
<Rudolf> gaiotto: se alguém souber te ajuda
<gaiotto> gostaria de saber  como eu coloco o linux de programa principal
<gaiotto> unico
<gaiotto> eu estalei ele aki
<gaiotto> mas fika ele e o windows
<gaiotto> quero formtar e por so o linux
<Rudolf> gaiotto: basta formatar a partição do windows e rodar o grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub2/grub.cfg
<gaiotto> tem algum tuturial como poderia faser isso
<Rudolf> gaiotto: tem
<gaiotto> teria como passar
<Rudolf> gaiotto: não tenho
<Rudolf> gaiotto: google it
<gaiotto> mas se eu baixar colocar no pen driver e so reniciar
<gaiotto> q dai vai apareçer pra formatar o disco ?
<gaiotto> igual o do windows
<Rudolf> gaiotto: colocar o que no pendrive?
<Guest30429> baixei o ubunto server e o nome dele veio como ubunto amd64, a pergunta ´´é só serve no amd?
<Rudolf> Guest30429: não
<Guest30429> quando dou o boot esta dando um tela de erro, mas baixei 2 x , e aparece o mesmo problema
<Rudolf> Guest30429: não posso advinhar o erro cara
<Guest30429> vou dar o boot e já te falo ,
<Rudolf> oook
<Guest30429> sou perito em microsoft
<Guest30429> para mim linux é o b A Ba  ainda mano
<Rudolf> Guest30429: então uma dica, sempre anote o erro
<Rudolf> Guest30429: copie e cole, tire foto com celular
<Rudolf> Guest30429: qualquer coisa
<Rudolf> Guest30429: se não complica para poderem te ajudar
<Guest30429> voce é usuario ou trabalha na linux?
<Rudolf> Guest30429: both
<Guest30429> ok
<Guest30429> grande.em um desktop rodou normal
<Guest30429> mais no meu notebook um core i7 deu esse erro
<Rudolf> Guest30429: qual erro?
<Guest30429> deu boot
<Guest30429> eu estou acessando do notebbo agora
<Guest30429> se eu reiciar ferrou
<nntp> mm
<nntp> error
<nntp> error
<nntp> alert
<Rudolf> nntp: danger danger
<Rudolf> hueheiuhe
<Rudolf> nntp: agora vão curar a doença
<Rudolf> nntp: http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/ciencia/1203478-modelo-propoe-que-marcacoes-no-dna-levariam-a-homossexualidade.shtml
<darck_> qual programa para ubuntu e semelhante ao o Everest ou aida?
<Kazenin> hwinfo
<Rudolf> darck_: lspci
<Rudolf> darck_: lsusb
<Rudolf> darck_: dmidecode
<Kazenin> lshw-gtk
<darck_> eita .... muita escolja atrapalha... entre estes qual e o melhor? Um que gere um relatorio bem completo e com opção de salvar em varios formatos
<Kazenin> qualquer um dos que eu citei
<Kazenin> os que o Rudolf também porém em linha de comando
<darck_> Obrigado... me ajudaram bastante
<Rudolf> darck: dmidecode é o mais completo
<darck_> Galera sempre que mando um programa minimizar para o tray, ele some, sei que continua aberto mais não o encontro no tray, tipo o Xchat e o Vuze, como resolvo isto?
<Kazenin> isso é Unity ?
<darck_> sim, Unity, no Gnome 3, os vejo
<ThiagoCMC> Ubuntu 12.10?
<Rudolf> Kazenin: sempre ele
<darck_> sim, mas isto ja vem acontecendo des do Ubuntu 12.04
<Kazenin> pelo que eu percebi apenas alguns programas tem "suporte" à tray
<Kazenin> diferente de outros ambientes gráficos
<darck_> No 12.10, ele vincula um icone no menu de menssagens, so que quando clico nele ele abre uma nova janela e não a mesma, vejam estou 2X no chat, pois a outra janela q era para esta no tary não esta
<Rudolf> killall xchat
<ThiagoCMC> lol
<Kazenin> solução bem sutil, Rudolf
<Kazenin> =)
<darck_> kk... mais funciona...
<Rudolf> Kazenin: sutil seria não usar unity
<Kazenin> sim, o importante é resolver
<darck_> Sutil igual a um elefante no elevador]
<Kazenin> bem senhores, vou pra facul, até mais
<ThiagoCMC> hoje eu troquei o Unity aqui
<ThiagoCMC> pelo cairo-dock, ficou muito animal
<darck_> Cairo e bem nostalgico, pois com ele vc pode aproveitar todos aqueles recursos de animação do compiz, tipo o cubo, mais gostaria realmente q o unite funcionace melhor pois tem muitos recuros q gosto
<Rudolf> darck: sugestão é continuar reportando bug no lauchpad
<Rudolf> darck: o problema é que, se for correto que apenas alguns programas são suportados
<Rudolf> darck: vão colocar na fila
<darck_> Outra e o reporte a bug, o 12.10, da uma menssagem de erro atraz da outra, me lembra muito a epoca do windows vista....
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> depois dessa, ainda bem que nao uso ubuntu
<Rudolf> iria ficar ofendido
<darck_> Eu uso Ubuntu a 3 anos em visual grafico, pelo menos não uso windows, quero ter mais conhecimento das linhas de comando e de ferramentas não graficas que ele tem...
<Rudolf> darck: então pelo amor, não compare com windows vista
<Rudolf> darck: maldade
<darck_> kkkk... sei q foi maldade, pois foi o windows vista que roubou mais visual grafico do linux dos ultimos anos.... mais que a quantidade de menssagens de erro q ele da lembra a isto lembra...
<ThiagoCMC> Daqui a pouco tu vai falar que deu tela azul no Ubuntu!
<ThiagoCMC> lol
<ThiagoCMC> O que é bem provável! ehhehe
<ThiagoCMC> Com o KSM/GEM...   ;-)
<darck_> Tela azul não da mais no ubuntu ja tem "A SOMBRA"
<Rudolf> hueheiuheiuhe
<ThiagoCMC> A Sombra?
<darck_> Quando a te escurece em standbay... ja ouve X que tive que desligar o PC no dedão pois "A SOMBRA" não ia embora...
<darck_> O Aplicativo tipo trava e vica escuro como colocasse uma sombra em cima
<darck_> Algumas X da ate para continuar a trabalhar mais o aplicativo que foi pego pela sombra so no Kill
<ThiagoCMC> ahhh pode crer!
<ThiagoCMC> hauehUAEHUAE
<ThiagoCMC> nem control+alt+f1 funcionou?
<Rudolf> dark ubuntu
<darck_> ubuntu
<nntp> vpçteo
<nntp> voltei
<nntp> Rudolf, dmidecode eu conhecia nao
<nntp> agora o killall d+
<nntp> aeuhea
<nntp> Rudolf, nasceu gay assume logo q o problema eh genetico
<paladinn> oi
<Rudolf> nntp: huehieuheiuheiuhieuhe
<nntp> nossa dmidecode eh toper
<Rudolf> nntp: sim
<Rudolf> nntp: não sei se existe um 'cliente' grafico para ele
<nntp> pois eh eu tava fuçando em zabbix
<nntp> mas eh outra historia
<nntp> Rudolf, tem um tal de python dmidecode
<Rudolf> não conheço
<nntp> to vendo aqui mas parece que funfa noa
<nntp> mas ele ja eh top assim mesmo tive que mandar a saida pra um txt pq nem o buffer deu pra ler aqui no console
<nntp> kkk
<Rudolf> nntp: ah sim, melhor coisa
<zuumbi> E ai galera accabei de formatar meu computador, tirei o windows e instalei o ubuntu, mais esta super lento em todos aspectos, sera que tenho que formatar novamente?
<Rudolf> zuumbi: não
<Rudolf> zuumbi: provavelmente precis optimizar ao seu sistema
<Rudolf> zuumbi: guiafoca.org
<Rudolf> zuumbi: aprenda a usar linux e aceleralo
<zuumbi> vc tem alguma ideia que posso fazer de imediato
<zuumbi> ?
<nntp> esse eh mais pra pl mae
<nntp> zuumbi, fecha a sessao e entra no modo 2d
<Rudolf> zuumbi: nem imagino, não conheço seu hardware
<nntp> unity 2d provavelmente eh teu driver de video que ta deixando tudo lento
<nntp> ou memoria se voce tiver 1giga ou menos de ram
<zuumbi> aneirarudolf: valeu de quarquer m
<zuumbi> maneira
<nntp> zuumbi, viu ae ?
<zuumbi> pewrai
<zuumbi> perai
<Rudolf> zuumbi: cuma?
<Rudolf> zuumbi: traduz aí que não entendi
<fabio> boa noite
<Rudolf> fabio: noite
<zuumbi> o nnnttp me disse que pode ser meu drive de video
<Rudolf> zuumbi: pode ser
<nntp> zuumbi, quanto de ram ?
<fabio> gostaria de instalar o ubuntu em minha máquina, e estou na duvida sobre instalar o 32 ou 64 bits. qual análise devo fazer para chegar a uma conclusão?
<zuumbi> 2 GB de ram
<Rudolf> zuumbi: vc não foi especifico em relação a lentidão
<Rudolf> zuumbi: só podemos supor
<nntp> fabio, quantos anos tem teu comp?
<Rudolf> fabio: primeiro se seu processador suporta
<fabio> core i7
<Rudolf> fabio: segundo se vc vai usar algum programa binário em 32-bits
<fabio> a máquina é nova
<nntp> 64
<Rudolf> fabio: 64
<nntp> Rudolf, gosto mais do lshw
<fabio> ok rudolf vc está bem convicto
<fabio> grande abraço
<zuumbi> quando minimizo uma janela eu consigo ver ela fechando tido no geral esta lento
<Rudolf> zuumbi: qual sua placa de video?
<nntp> tan tan tan tan
<nntp> tan tan tan
<nntp> tan tan tan tna
<Rudolf> zuumbi: lspci -k
<zuumbi> oonde que eu vejo, fui sobre este computadoor e nao encontrei
<nntp> zuumbi, abre terminal
<nntp> por isso ele pediu pra tu ler o guia foca
<zuumbi> peraai
<nntp> no linux
<nntp> as coisas funcionam de uma forma diferente
<nntp> geralmente voce usa o terminal com frequencia
<zuumbi> to sabendo, qual e o comando
<zuumbi> ?
<Rudolf> zuumbi: lspci -k
<Rudolf> zuumbi: ou apenas lspci
<Rudolf> provavelmente com sudo lspci
<nntp> nem precisa nao
#ubuntu-br 2012-12-20
<nntp> lspci |grep vga
<nntp> lspci |grep VGA
<nntp> haha
<paladinn> hihi
<nntp> lspci |grep vga -i
<nntp> melhor ainda
<zuumbi> rudolfo: veio varias informacoes, procuarei por video board mais nao encontrei nada do genero
<nntp> zuumbi,
<nntp> lspci |grep vga -i
<zuumbi> perai
<nntp> se nao der a gente da outros comandos
<zuumbi> essa barra reta como faço?
<MarconM> boa noitche \o
<nntp> costuma ficar do lado do shift do lado esquerdo
<MarconM> sou novo no ubuntu alguem pode me ajudar
<nntp> ao lado do z
<MarconM> fazendo favor
<nntp> MarconM, como vai don ?
<zuumbi> certo
<nntp> MarconM, eu nao uso ubuntu mas eu tento kk
<MarconM> eu cliquei em install full e a agora nao consigo achar a partição do windows o que eu faço
<nntp> hahaha
<MarconM> o que eu foz 0.0
<MarconM> fiz*
<nntp> MarconM, acho que seu windows deu lugar ao ubuntu
<nntp> kkk
<MarconM> bah ... assim na raça
<MarconM> nem pediu licença
<MarconM> bah ... sistema semducação 0.0
<nntp> nem licença nem serial
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> licença dele eh GPL
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> a vou instalar o FreeBSD entao
<nntp> eu to de fedora e debian
<Rudolf> heuhieuheieiuheiuhe
<nntp> satisfeito
<zuumbi> nvidia geforce 7400
<Rudolf> zuumbi: a barra reta é o "pipe"
<Rudolf> zuumbi: um dos maiores milagres da computação (e falo sério)
<zuumbi> essa e minha placa
<Rudolf> zuumbi: vc precia instalar o driver nvidia
<nntp> Rudolf,   o pipe ?
<Rudolf> nntp: sim
<nntp> Rudolf, como eu mudo teclado ?????
<nntp> pra ele fica menossssssss sensisvvvvvvelllllllllll
<nntp> bubble bee
<nntp> vixx
<nntp> eu vou comprar um note com nvidia
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> com mais de 300 cuda
<nntp> heauuaehuaeh
<Rudolf> qual modelo tem mais de 300?
<nntp> sensibilidade do teclado ?
<nntp> modelo genericos
<nntp> ps2
<Rudolf>   ( 6) Multiprocessors x ( 48) CUDA Cores/MP:    288 CUDA Cores
<nntp> ninja
<nntp> aff
<Rudolf> essa é a minha
<Rudolf> do desk
 * nntp inveja
<zuumbi> gtm2
<zuumbi> ai perai vou ver see acho esse drive
<nntp> ja usou pra decriptar Rudolf
<nntp> ?
<Rudolf>   ( 2) Multiprocessors x (  8) CUDA Cores/MP:    16 CUDA Cores
<Rudolf> notebook
<nntp> m
<Rudolf> nntp: com o john patcheado
<Rudolf> nntp: agora vem normal
<Rudolf> com suporte a cuda e opencl
<nntp> eu to doido pra pegar uma assim
<nntp> cara eu nao coprei o dell pq vinha com ati
<nntp> dae vo esperar virar o ano e vou comprar um avell com monitor de 17
<nntp> kk
<nntp> e uma gtx 660m
<nntp> 2gb
<Rudolf> cruuzes
<Rudolf> miséria
<nntp> pq Rudolf  ?
<Rudolf> miseravelmente poderoso
<zuumbi> como posso verificar se ja ta instalado, na cebtral de programas não habilitado para baixar Controlador Nvidia para o X.Org (versão 173)
<nntp> Rudolf, isso mesmo... com hd hibrido de inicio tipo... 750/8gb
<nntp> Rudolf, mas a intençao e por 1 ssd de 250 depois
<Rudolf> nntp: tá montado nos 9
<nntp> 8gb de ram
<nntp> cara maquna de 4pau
<Rudolf> zuumbi: lspci -k mostra se o driver está em uso
<nntp> eu olhei
<nntp> pra montar um desktop
<nntp> 4 mil nao rola um bom desktop
<Rudolf> zuumbi: mas a versão 173, tenho quase certeza que NÃO é compatível com sua placa
<Rudolf> zuumbi: minha dica é google
<nntp> zuumbi, isso
<Rudolf> zuumbi: tem N how to de como instala esse driver
<Rudolf> nntp: rola, se vc MONTAR
<nntp> Rudolf, nem montando
<nntp> pl mae top ta 1200
<nntp> proc i7 1300
<Rudolf> ah, tu quer foderosão
<Rudolf> mas 4000 não dá para um note top
<nntp> Rudolf, pra competir com esse note de 4mil
<Rudolf> nntp: ah tá
<Rudolf> nntp: se vc for equiparar
<Rudolf> nntp: um note top tá uns 25000
<Rudolf> heuheiuheiuehiuehiueh
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> Rudolf, ja fiz a conf
<zuumbi> valeu rudolf e nntp nntp tenho que colocae meu mlk na cama, talvez apareça mais tarde abraço
<nntp> 17 de monitor
<nntp> gtx660m
<nntp> hd hibrido 750/ssd8
<nntp> 8gbram dual chanell
<nntp> 4 pilas
<nntp> garantia 3 anos
<nntp> ja venho
<nntp> i7 3a gera
<nntp> Rudolf, vo ficar bem por 4 anos
<Rudolf> se der sorte
<Rudolf> heuehieuheiuheiuhe
<nntp> Rudolf, eu tenho um note de 10
<Rudolf> mas acho que devido a crise que se avisinha
<Rudolf> mais que 4
<nntp> ah detalhe
<nntp> leitor de blueray
<nntp> haha
<nntp> espaço pra 2 hds
<nntp> comp top
<Rudolf> muio bom
<nntp> vai ser meu desktop eu vou abandonar meu desktop
<nntp> vai virar um servidor dns email talvez arqivos
<nntp> atualiza ou noa
<nntp> ?
<nntp> fala ae
<nntp> kkk
<Rudolf> se tá podendo
<Rudolf> atualiza sim
<nntp> nossa
<okarintary> Boa noite ! :D
<Rudolf> okarintary: noite
<nntp> boa
<nntp> a pergunta nera pro c nao Rudolf mas acabei atualizando
<nntp> kk
<nntp> era um worpress tava com medo de atualizar
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> nntp: wordpress cheio de falhas
<Rudolf> nntp: vive apitando na lista bugtraq
<nntp> Rudolf, eu sei mas nao ta aqu nao
<nntp> Rudolf, ta num host lah nos eua
<nntp> mudou pro arizona
<nntp> kk
<nntp> Rudolf, aqui eu uso joomla
<okarintary> Rudolf: vc programa?
<Rudolf> okarintary: não é minha atividade principal, mas programo sim.
<Rudolf> okarintary: e vc, programa?
<okarintary> Rudolf: hum, pode me tirar uma duvida ou me indicar um material?
<Rudolf> okarintary: pergunte, se eu não souber o nntp sabe
<okarintary> Rudolf: um pouco em php...
<Rudolf> okarintary: e o que vc está precisando saber?
<nntp> php tem um libro bacana
<okarintary> Rudolf: e pq aquando vou iniciar um projeto, fico na duvida em relação a estrutura e organizaçao do projeto
<nntp> pq vc nao estudou
<Rudolf> okarintary: projeto? IDE?
<Rudolf> nntp: e eu que sou o sutil
<okarintary> projeto
<nntp> projeto de cad ?
<nntp> ^^
<okarintary> tipo: faz de conta que vamos iniciar um projeto, ae tenho que ter toda aquela estrutura hierarquica de pastas (que eu vejo por ae)
<Rudolf> okarintary: ok
<okarintary> mas não sei desenvolver sobe ela
<okarintary> kkk
<Rudolf> okarintary: bom, não estou acostumado a projetos grandes (de N pastas)
<Rudolf> okarintary: mas acho que, ACHO, que vc pode começar a separar as pastas por classes (ou funções das classes)
<Rudolf> okarintary: pelo menos, no pouco que fiz, fica legal essa separação
<okarintary> Rudolf: vou procurar aqui sobre... pra ver como é...
<Rudolf> okarintary: /j #linuxajuda
<Rudolf> okarintary: converse com o asklov ou com o Peste_Bubonica
<Rudolf> okarintary: são programadores profissionais
<okarintary> Rudolf: ok, vlw pela dica! :D
<nntp> Rudolf, acho que esse canal aqui
<nntp> Rudolf, eh o canal onde as pessoas do brasil vem perguntar de tdo que eh coisa menos do ubuntu kkk
<Rudolf> nntp: hehehehehe
<Rudolf> nntp: o vivaolinux não anda muito movimentado
<nntp> Rudolf, olha que eu sou fan do viva o linux viu ja me salvou algumas vezes
<Rudolf> nntp: as vezes aparece alguem
<nntp> http://blog.thiagobelem.net/preciso-de-ajuda/
<nntp> esse cara ae fala a real
<Rudolf> vamos ver
<Rudolf> nntp: huehieuheiueuheiuhe
<Rudolf> nntp: vish veio
<Rudolf> nntp: tem lista, que dependendo da pergunta, nego te bane
<Rudolf> nntp: na hora
<Rudolf> nntp: exemplo? nvidia
<nntp> cara eu nao gosto de ficar perguntando as coisas nao eu antes vou ler mano
<nntp> agora eu nao sei alterar a sensibilidade do teclado kk
<Rudolf> nntp: eu não sei, me ensina?
<nntp> http://www.clik.com.br/clik_01.html botao da bomba
<nntp> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<nntp> mmm
<nntp> to achando aqui
<nntp> Rudolf,
<nntp> Rudolf, achei mas nao acostumei ainda nao kkk
<nntp> Rudolf, system settings
<house> pessoal tenho um hp mini e estou com dificuldade com a placa da realtek RTL8191SEvA Wireless LAN Controller alguém pode me ajudar?
<nntp> house, e qual a dificuldade ?
<house> da o aviso de que "a rede sem fio está desabilitada por hardware" eu já tentei ligar com o fn F12, mas não adiantou
<nntp> house, provavelmente eh o driver
<house> nntp, sim, mas não sei se o driver pra ela já vem instalado, se é conflito
<Rudolf> house: lspci -k aparece a placa e o driver, se instalado
<house> nntp, tentei instalar o driver do site da realtek mas deu erro
<nntp> mm
<house> nntp, 01:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8191SEvA Wireless LAN Controller (rev 10)
<house> 	Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8191SEvA Wireless LAN Controller
<house> 	Kernel driver in use: rtl8192se
<house> 	Kernel modules: rtl8192se
<nntp> ta instalada
<nntp> nao tah Rudolf  ?
<house> nntp, então deve ser conflito?
<Rudolf> house: não creio ser conflito
<nntp> house, sudo modprobe -v r8192se_pci
<Rudolf> house: provavelmente configuração
<Rudolf> house: iwlist wlan0 scanning
<nntp> Rudolf, duro se ela abrir como eth
<house> nntp, FATAL: Module r8192se_pci not found.
<nntp> tira o _pci
<nntp> e tenta de nvo
<house> nntp, blz
<Rudolf> house: iwconfig o que aparece?
<house> nntp, FATAL: Module r8192se not found.
<house> Rudolf, wlan0     Failed to read scan data : Network is down
<nntp> house, da o comando do Rudolf  ae
<nntp> e qual erro deu na instalaçao da rltk ?
<house> nntp, onde colo o resultado?
<Rudolf> pastebin.com
<nntp> pastebin.org
<house> nntp, Rudolf http://pastebin.com/W7fELwdN
<nntp> house, vc leu o README ?
<nntp> ou INSTALL algo do tipo ?
<house> li
<nntp> pq isso ae devia funcionar de cara pq achoq eu ja vem no ubuntu esse driver
<house> nntp, http://pastebin.com/s1NnsEmH
<nntp> house, uname -a
<LucasGomes> Hello guys I having some trouble to install the Ubuntu because I can't burn a DVD or CD and I use the daemontols to istall it but I can't do it someone can help me?
<nntp> LucasGomes, in portuguese
<Rudolf> LucasGomes: man, you can't install ubuntu using daemontools
<nntp> LucasGomes, vc pode usar pendriver
<house> nntp, Linux panda-mini 3.5.0-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 11 18:52:46 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<nntp> LucasGomes, usb instalation
<Rudolf> LucasGomes: please, use nero and burn the iso image into a dvd
<LucasGomes> pode ser um de 4GB?
<nntp> LucasGomes, pode
<nntp> house, vc tentou a compat install ?
<house> nntp, não
<LucasGomes> ainda não mas obrigado pelo dica é que eu ainda tive contato com o windows
<nntp> house, no README explica como fazer a compat-install
<nntp> house, se nao der certo
<nntp> a gente pode ver algumas coisas que tao no forum
<house> nntp, blz
<nntp> house, qual a versao do seu ubuntu ?
<house> nntp, ubuntu 12.10
<house> nntp, acabei de instalar
<LucasGomes> essa msm
<nntp> tenho birra com esse ubuntu kkk mas vamo lah
<nntp> LucasGomes, usa unetbootin
<nntp> LucasGomes, pra gerar o pendriver bootavel
<LucasGomes> a entendi vc tem o link ai pra facilitar um pouco?
<LucasGomes> se não tiver eu entendo
<nntp> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<LucasGomes> Obrigado de novo
<nntp> nada
<nntp> Rudolf, kernel headers ?
<Rudolf> nntp: ?
<nntp> o erro que ta dando
<nntp> na placa de rede da house
<house> nntp, sim?
<nntp> deu ?
<house> instalei o compat-install e agora?
<nntp> agora ve se ela funciona
<house> nntp, instalei reiniciei e nada
<nntp> iwconfig
<nntp> qq aparece ?
<nntp> http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Download/stable#compat-wireless_3.5_stable_releases
<nntp> aqui fala qq tem q instalar pra funcionar acho que o compat era outra versao
<nntp> vc vai ter que desistalar ele e instalar o certo pro teu kernel que eh o 3.5
<Rudolf> nntp: esse chipset é uma inhaca
<Rudolf> nntp: eu tenho ele no desktop
<Rudolf> nntp: dongle usb
<nntp> mmm
<nntp> credo
<nntp> tem blutooth neh  junto
<nntp> to ateh vendo eu com meu comp novo kkk
<nntp> soh as bombas
<nntp> to vendo aqui muita gente com problema nesse driver mesmo Rudolf
<nntp> Rudolf, olha ae sed -i 's|RX_FLAG_TSFT|RX_FLAG_MACTIME_MPDU|g' base.c rtl8192{ce,se,de}/trx.c
<house> nntp, não consigo desinstalar o uninstall não funciona
<house> uninstall: comando não encontrado
<house> nntp, wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:off/any
<house>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=off
<house>           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr=2347 B   Fragment thr:off
<house>           Power Management:on
<nntp> house, ta instalada sua rede
<nntp> nao tah Rudolf ?
<nntp> vo pegar agua e volto
<nntp> house, iwconfig wlan0 scan
<house> nntp,  e pq não funciona?
<nntp> house, iwconfig wlan0 scan
<house> nntp, iwconfig: unknown command "scan"
<nntp>  iwlist wlan0 scan
<nntp> ta certo to dormindo jah
<nntp>  iwlist wlan0 scan
<house> nntp, wlan0     Failed to read scan data : Network is down
<nntp> house, nos foruns tem mita coisa duro eh achar uma soluçao correta
<nntp> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/en/man4/re.4freebsd.html
<nntp> achei isso ae
<house> nntp, sim
<nntp> house, esse cara na ultima post tem um lanec saca
<nntp> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=124567
<nntp> interessante
<house> nntp, o que é lanec?
<house> nntp, o interessante foi que tentei usar uma placa externa usb da ralink que não da problema no ubuntu mas não funciona tb
<nntp> haha
<nntp> house, c tentou o driver do repositorio ?
<nntp> sudo apt-get install realtek-driver
<house> nntp, E: Impossível encontrar o pacote realtek-driver
<nntp> house, o que ta acontecendo
<nntp> house, parece que tem um outro driver que possuiu esse ae
<house> nntp, não sei o que ta acontecendo
<nntp> house, eh RTL8192SU ou RTL8192SE
<house> nntp, acho que é RTL8192SE
<nntp> house, pessoal tendo sucesso aqui com esse driver http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1353863
<house> nntp, o link do driver ta quebrado
<nntp> to lendo aqui os bugs dela
<nntp> house, muito bugado essa placa, pessoal tem sucesso com kernel mais antigo
<nntp> house, e um monte de outros mas uns funcionam outros nao dificil tinha que ir testando
<nntp> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/401126
<house> nntp, cara mas se nem a placa da ralink ta funcionando, tem algo errado além do driver da realtek
<nntp> house, eu acho que vc alterou os modulos
<nntp> house, outra coisa
<nntp> versao 32bits
<nntp> parece ter mais sucesso
<nntp> baixa um ubuntu 12.04 32
<nntp> e faz o teste
<nntp> eu particularmente nao gosto desse ubuntu 12.10... pode ser uma coisa particular minha mas eu acho que tem muita coisa que nao funciona nele por padrao...dae tem que sair configurando a versao 12.04 eh mais tranquila naminha opiniao
<nntp> house, hoje eu uso fedora e debian... ubuntu eu acho muito zuado... unity nao me adaptei nao
<house> nntp, vou ver se tenho a imagem do ubuntu 12.04
<nntp> house, eu vou dormir nao dou conta nem de pensar mais por hoje lhe desejo boa sorte e vamo ver amanha eu ateh te ajudo com isso ae se noa der certo esse versao 12.04
<nntp> Rudolf, vo nessa parça
<house> nntp, blz, valeu mesmo
<Rudolf> nntp: falou cara
<nntp> buenas notches
<vitorlobo> nntp-off:
<vitorlobo> nntp-off: sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<vitorlobo> q vc volta a ter o gnome classic no ubuntu 12.10
<nntp-off> steam beta agora acho que vai ta open hein
<nntp-off> http://store.steampowered.com/about/
<nntp-off> liberado steam pra galera do ubuntu
<menor_tortuguito> alguem ai
<menor_tortuguito> tem o Whmcs /
<menor_tortuguito> ?
<sagat> bom dia linuxers
<sagat> rs
<sagat> qual é a melhor distro linux para se usar em casa hj no notebook ????
<nntp-off> sagat, isso ae eh meio que pessoal saca
<nntp-off> sagat, vai depender do teu conhecimeto e gosto em linux
<sagat> nntp-off entendo , estou tentando aperfeiçoar conhecimentos na parte de firewall e segurança
<sagat> nntp-off atualmente uso linux mint
<sagat> porém quando tento fazer algumas atualizações , mesmo eu estando conectado em uma banda boa , da msg que não é possivel atualizar alguns pacotes
<sagat> isso pode ser com o server de atualização
<sagat> ou pacotes corrompidos
<sagat> saberia me dizer
<sagat> ja que ele se conecta
<sagat> anuncia os pacotes a ser atualizados
<sagat> porém da esse erro
<sagat> obs : no momento estou na empresa usando ruindows
<nntp-off> sagat, dae tem que ver o erro direito pra ver o que eh
<nntp-off> quando tiver no linux vem ae que a gente tenta ajuda
<nntp-off> r
<sagat> blz
<sagat> valeu
<tiagoscd> nntp-off: já baixou o Killing Floor aí pra gente jogar? o/
<nntp-off> tiagoscd, ainda nao
<tiagoscd> http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/beta-steam-agora-disponivel-para-todos-usuarios.html
<nntp-off> sim ja to sabendo :)
<nntp-off> dei a noticia cedo aqui no canal
<tiagoscd> nntp-off: quando baixar se puder avisa aí pra gente marcar o jogo :)
<tiagoscd> ah, beleza
<nntp-off> <nntp-off> http://store.steampowered.com/about/
<nntp-off> <nntp-off> liberado steam pra galera do ubuntu
<nntp-off> tiagoscd, eu nao comprei ele ainda
<nntp-off> ganhei o metro2033
<nntp-off> dae to jogndo ele no windwos kkk de vez em quando
<tiagoscd> entendi
<nntp-off> tiagoscd, se quiser uma key do metro ta rolando no facebook da nvidia
<nntp-off> key verdadeira
<nntp-off> nao eh beta nao
<nntp-off> vou comprar esse killing floor hoje pra gente jogar tiagoscd
<nntp-off> de noite to com ele instalado kkk
<tiagoscd> nntp-off: opa, se puder passar a key aí
<tiagoscd> lol
<tiagoscd> nntp-off: beleza pura
<tiagoscd> aí jogamos hoje a noite se pá
<tiagoscd> :)
<tiagoscd> assim como o Dane vai comprar hoje também, né? lol
<nntp-off> tiagoscd, pega lah no facebook tava dando no face do game metro2033 e no face da steam
<tiagoscd> e o rbelem então, tá confirmado já
<tiagoscd> hahahhaha
<nntp-off> hahah
<Dane> tiagoscd: hahauhauh me da de presente de natal :)
<nntp-off> tiagoscd, metro 2033 eh legal viu ja joguei game com graficos bem legais e som tmb
<tiagoscd> Dane: porra, uehauehaueh
<Dane> tiagoscd: Vc nem gosta de jogo do tiro, vc acha mto violento :P
<tiagoscd> nntp-off: humm, estou procurando a chave e não localizando :/
<nntp-off> tiagoscd, http://www.facebook.com/pages/wf/130554466964019?sk=app_424559564282066
<nntp-off> tiagoscd, sao 1000 por dia
<tiagoscd> Dane: é verdade, muita sangue e tals
<tiagoscd> só que não :P
<tiagoscd> nntp-off: estou vendo
<tiagoscd> me inscrevi lá
<tiagoscd> vamos ver no que vai dar
<nntp-off> ja vai te dar a key na hora ae nao ?
<nntp-off> eu to com 3 kkk depois vo sortear 1ma no meu site as outras 2 ja tao nos meus steams kk
<tiagoscd> nntp-off: ele não deu key não, só mandou baixar o jogo que ele vai estar disponível na Steam automaticamente
<nntp-off> mmm omeu deu a key gigante
<nntp-off> kkk
<nntp-off> em verde
<nntp-off> no fim da pagina
<tiagoscd> nntp-off: dar uma olhada se acho aqui
<tiagoscd> tenho um problema em localizar coisas
<tiagoscd> hehehe
<tiagoscd> nntp-off: achei
<tiagoscd> finally
<tiagoscd> uehauehaeu
<nntp-off> hahaha
<tiagoscd> obrigado pelo link :)
<tiagoscd> ZandreBran: é chegado em games?
<nntp-off> tiagoscd, disponha... via curtir o game tem um audio legal e parece bacana a aventura no subway
<nntp-off> grafico pesado viu
<tiagoscd> bah, então fodeu
<tiagoscd> hehehe
<nntp-off> hd 6770 aqui roda tudo legal
<tiagoscd> ah, susse então :)
<menor_tortuguito> tiagoscd
<tiagoscd> lobomau: pois não?
<Joice> bom dia, tenho ubuntu (dual-boot) 12.10 e está travando direto e não consigo atualizar.
<nntp-off> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFCRh-anfRg
<nntp-off> cara eu acho incrivel que os caras nao fazem nada pra parar um virus
<lobomau> o manow
<lobomau> convocou
<lobomau> (14:01:45)  Nome: ........ Ursula Junque
<lobomau> (14:01:45)  Endereço: .... ~Ursinha@ubuntu/member/ursinha
<lobomau> (14:01:45)  Canais: ...... #ubuntu-br
<lobomau> (14:01:45)  Servidor: .... moorcock.freenode.net
<lobomau> (14:01:45)  Inativo: ..... 21hrs 32secs
<lobomau> oO
<lobomau> deve ta mamando pirocas
<lobomau> tiagoscd
<lobomau> e ai
<lobomau> corno
<accord> esse gwibber era pra funcionar?
<Danniel-Lara> boa tarde
<rcbdesigner> eae galerinha
<rcbdesigner> uhuu
<rcbdesigner> vem cá... alguém sabe se saiu um kernel mais atual que o 3.6.2 para o ubuntu 12.04??
<rcbdesigner> opa vi que tem o 3.6.8
<rcbdesigner> http://www.diolinux.com.br/2012/11/kernel-368-para-ubuntu-e-linux-mint.html
<rcbdesigner> procede produção?
<rcbdesigner> opaa... parece que já tem o 3.7.1 http://tutorfreebr.blogspot.com.br/2012/12/instalar-kernel-linux-371-no-ubuntu.html
<rcbdesigner> alguém já testou?
<rcbdesigner> xGrind o/
<rcbdesigner> é.. parece que pessoal que usa notebook não curtiu mto
<rcbdesigner> testar e ver se sobrevivo
<rcbdesigner> sobrevivi...
<rcbdesigner> pode ser uma impressão minha.. mas o aumento de consumo da memória aumentou
<tiagoscd> rcbdesigner: quanto tempo tchê :)
<tiagoscd> estou de saída, mas abração aí :D
<rcbdesigner> poise
<rcbdesigner> aff
<rcbdesigner> kkkk
<rcbdesigner> abraço man
<rcbdesigner> pena que o  Marcoon não ta aqui
<rcbdesigner> Ursinha já utilizou o Inkscape?
<rcbdesigner> alguém já conseguiu colocar um pacote de correção ortográfica em pt-br no inkscape?
<olnei> boa tarde a todos, estou com um problema aqui...
<olnei> tentando instalar o Ubuntu 12.10 para um amigo e convertê-lo, porém a instalaçao falha na criaçao do sistema de arquivos
<olnei> alguém pode me ajudar?
<Prucutu-pe-de-pa> Galera...Boa tarde! Alguem ai fraga de configuração de switchs HPn 3Com?
<nntp-off> olnei, ja tentou reiniciar a bios, e outra o hd nao eh hibrido nao ?
<nntp-off> Prucutu-pe-de-pa, tentou o site do fabricante ou o google mesm ?
<olnei> mnt-off, qual o procedimento para reiniciar a bios?
<nntp-off> olnei, entra na bios e pede pra deixar ela default options
<olnei> vou verificar aqui
<nntp> olnei, e o hd sendo hibrido deve ter tuto na net esplicando pq tem uns hds com ssd integrado
<nntp> olnei, eles dao uma canceirinha pra po pra rodar mesmo mas parece que roda
<olnei> nntp, estou reiniciando o note dele aqui
<olnei> nntp , estou na bios...e agora?
<nntp> procura por back factory default options
<nntp> coisa do tipo
<vitorlobo> Ursinha:  :)
<olnei> nntp, encontrei "load setup defaults" seria isso?
<nntp> sim
<nntp> olnei, eh ultrabook ?
<olnei> nao é um notebook sim+ chipset sis 674
<nntp> hd normal ?
<olnei> uma configuraçao de 4GB ram , hd 500
<olnei> sim sata
<nntp> entao nao vejo pq noa funcionar
<nntp> nao
<olnei> pois é, ele queria que eu instalasse o windows em dual boot, como não consegui instalar o windows, disse-lhe instalaria o Ubuntu somente, ele topou...
<olnei> mas nao está dando certo
<olnei> vou tentar agora que modifiquei a bios...
<rcbdesigner> vitorlobo de salvador?
<nntp> olnei, qual erro esta dando ae nas partiçoes ?
<olnei> nntp, estou iniciando o live e tentar a instalação de novo
<olnei> antes eu dentei criar as partiçoes com o gparted e ele deu erro tb
<nntp> nao usa gparted nao usa o disco de boot mesmo ele funciona legal
<rcbdesigner> olnei,  o note do cara tava sem SO?
<olnei> estava com um xp
<rcbdesigner> vc ia atualizar para win7?
<olnei> nao iria instalar o ubuntu para ele conhecer, em dual boot
<rcbdesigner> pode ser besteira o que vou falar... esse pc aqui q to usando fiz dual-boot
<rcbdesigner> já tinha o win 7 instalado
<rcbdesigner> não estava conseguindo instalar o ubuntu pelo pendrive
<olnei> estou usando o cd
<rcbdesigner> até que pesquisei e descobri que para alguns pcs vc tem que formatar o pendrive em fat 16
<rcbdesigner> fiz isso e funcionou
<rcbdesigner> hum
<olnei> estou na tela de particionamento agora
<olnei> mandei instalar é a partir daqui que ele tem falhado
<olnei> falhou!
<nntp> falhou como ?
<nntp> qual o erro ?
<olnei> a criaçao do sistema de arquivo ext4 na partiçao #1 falhou
<nntp> vc apagou ao menos a partiçao ?
<rcbdesigner> no meu outro pc que o windows já estava particionado não consegui fazer dual-boot
<nntp> antes de crira a nova ?
<olnei> de SCSI3 (0,0,0) sda
<olnei> sim, na instalação , o hd já está formatado
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner: sim
<nntp> olnei, como vc quer criar uma partiçao se o hd ta formatado ?
<rcbdesigner> vitorlobo,  animação em 3D?
<olnei> o hd está livre, iso que quero dizer
<vitorlobo> nao
<olnei> apaguei tudo
<rcbdesigner> ah...
<vitorlobo> n sou animador
<vitorlobo> sou modelador
<nntp> olnei, apagar tudo eh remover as partiçoes
<rcbdesigner> aah ta
<rcbdesigner> rs
<nntp> olnei, nao formatar
<rcbdesigner> =D
<nntp> olnei, ele so vai deixar voce criar se voce remover a partiçoes olnei
<rcbdesigner> sou amigo de Taio.. já vi vc na EBA uma vez
<olnei> mas não tem nada particionado no hd
<olnei> 500gb de espaço livre
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner: eu q fiz a modelagem dos personagens daquele teaser ivete stellar
<rcbdesigner> to ligado
<rcbdesigner> pensei que vc tinha animado tb
<rcbdesigner> =)
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner: nao..foram 9 junto comigo
<vitorlobo> um modela, outro anima, outro programa, outro abre uv's, outro pinta
<vitorlobo> e por ai vai
<rcbdesigner> modelou um hulk tb correto?
<vitorlobo> não
<rcbdesigner> to ligado
<vitorlobo> n lembro de ter modelado hulk rs
<vitorlobo> http://vitorlobo.carbonmade.com
<vitorlobo> se bem q n tem trampos tao antigos por la rs
<rcbdesigner> já viu nntp ? http://vitorlobo.carbonmade.com
<rcbdesigner> ops
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner: tu n é eugenio nao? auhahuahuaa
<rcbdesigner> nntp,  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9B9YQ3bfvI
<rcbdesigner> deus me livre kkkkkk
<rcbdesigner> jeremias?
<nntp> vitorlobo, legal prabens pelo trabalho isso ae eh feito no blender ?
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner: foi esse o teaser q modelei os personagens rapaz
<vitorlobo> esse q vc me mostrou agora
<vitorlobo> rs
<rcbdesigner> to ligado
<vitorlobo> teve um outro projeto depois pena q n pude divulgar o teaser
<vitorlobo> ficou até melhor
<vitorlobo> em ssa mesmo
<vitorlobo> pena q em ssa nada rola
<vitorlobo> esses projetos tdo foram pretexto pra lavagem de dinheiro
<vitorlobo> maior merda
<rcbdesigner> se eu fosse eugênio seria assim " vitorlobo rapaz.. vamos pegar umas mulé pelo cabelo.. fazer uma katana para impressionar elas e cortar meio mundo de gente"
<rcbdesigner> XD
<vitorlobo> axo q nao hein
<vitorlobo> pq axo q ele é virgem aquele porra
<vitorlobo> ele inventa coisa
<rcbdesigner> kkkkkk
<vitorlobo> axo q ele ia falar assim
<vitorlobo> vitor , terminei a saga da galinha com torci-color
<vitorlobo> tu sabe dessa ?
<vitorlobo> auhauhahuahuaa
<rcbdesigner> hahahaha
<rcbdesigner> soube algo do tipo
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner: ele ainda vive pela eba?
<vitorlobo> eu larguei a eba :S
<vitorlobo> quem conseguir se formar guerreiro é
<vitorlobo> rs
<rcbdesigner> não sei... eu mal apareço por lá... desde que me formei em 2009
<vitorlobo> guerreiro entao
<rcbdesigner> ultima vez q vi cabelo dele tava mais curto... acho que finalmente conseguiu fazer uma faca de metal e não de madeira e tal
<rcbdesigner> rapaz.. demorou qt tempo para fazer aquele teaser?
<vitorlobo|2> rcbdesigner: vc n é paiakan n? fernando
<rcbdesigner> vitorlobo, meu nome é Ramon
<rcbdesigner> amigo de paiakan
<vitorlobo> oxe
<vitorlobo> como q vc me viu e eu n te vi
<vitorlobo> vc é invisivel?
<vitorlobo> o.O
<rcbdesigner> me viu uma vez só acho.. vc estava conversando ou com taio ou paiakan não lembro
<vitorlobo> a
<rcbdesigner> mas eles de vez em qd comentam sobre seus trabalhos em 3D
<vitorlobo> foi vc q uma vez disse...
<vitorlobo> q desceu pra eba a pé...
<vitorlobo> la da casa da poha?
<vitorlobo> la do cabula?
<rcbdesigner> nem fudendo kkkk
<vitorlobo> tenso
<rcbdesigner> eu posso ir a pé da minha casa que fica uns 2kjm... mas cabula só um demônio
<vitorlobo> conversar com paikan é de boa
<vitorlobo> com taio eu tenho minhas duvidas
<rcbdesigner> deve ser coisa de eugênio isso ai rs
<vitorlobo> se ele é doido ou se finge
<vitorlobo> auhauhahuahuaa
<rcbdesigner> kkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> eu achei q n tinha nenhum igual a eugenio
<vitorlobo> mas tem um cara ...la de teatro
<vitorlobo> xara meu inclusive
<vitorlobo> um vitor...
<vitorlobo> q anda com eugenio
<vitorlobo> rapaz.......
<vitorlobo> manicomio
<rcbdesigner> é os dois mais um percentual de "não tenho noção de dinheiro"
<vitorlobo> eugenio quer entrar na pf
<vitorlobo> o sonho dele é esse
<vitorlobo> pra ser o blackcam raider da pf
<rcbdesigner> se depender do teste psicologico não passa nem em mil anos rs
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner: eu conheci uns caras q conheciam ele quando era menor...diziam eles q eugenio tem esquizofrenia....q ele inventa monte de historia q n vivencia e sai contando depois como fosse verdade
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner: bem q eu notei q tinha algo errado
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner: um dia eu tava na sala com ele...e ele inventa do nada de gritar  na eba só tem vadia, putaaaaaaa"
<rcbdesigner> xa quieto...
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner: a sala do lado tava cheio de mulher
<rcbdesigner> kkkkkkkkkkkk eu soube dessa
<vitorlobo> axo q era aula de nutrição
<vitorlobo> nutrição nao
<vitorlobo> decoração
<rcbdesigner> acho q ele tinha levado um fora
<vitorlobo> as mina sairam da sala tdo olhando feio pra ele
<vitorlobo> auhauhahuahuahuaa
<rcbdesigner> eae ta em sampa?
<rcbdesigner> soube q tava fazendo trampo pros gringos... nem sei se podia falar isso aqui rs
<Prucutu-pe-de-pa> Galera...Boa tarde! Alguem ai fraga de configuração de switchs HPn 3Com?
<Prucutu-pe-de-pa> To presisando abilitar as portas SFP de um HPn 5500
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner: sampa oq
<vitorlobo> aqui mesmo
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner: fiz 3 cirurgias ortognaticas recentes
<vitorlobo> to com 50 parafusos na cara
<vitorlobo> 3 meses sem comer nada solido
<vitorlobo> tdo fudido
<rcbdesigner> qual foi?
<rcbdesigner> soube não
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner: nem de tudo se sabe ne auhauha
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner:  minha vida n é publica assim n :)
<rcbdesigner> blz
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner:  eu tinha um problema mesmo
<Prucutu-pe-de-pa> Antigamente este era um chat mais de suporte, hj ta com cara de sala de bate papo, Na epoca do finado Andre Gondim, as coisas eram bem diferentes....
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner:  dai fiz cirurgia e deu crash...n se sabe por intercorrencia natural ou erro medico
<vitorlobo> dai fiz mais 2 vezes
<rcbdesigner> é foda
<vitorlobo> Prucutu-pe-de-pa:  #ubuntu la tem suporte :D
<nntp> Prucutu-pe-de-pa, aqui nao eh canal de suporte oficial de ninguem nao mano
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner: q rumo q tu tomou depois de formado?
<nntp> Prucutu-pe-de-pa, aqui ajuda quem ta afim ou quem sabe resolver o problema
<nntp> Prucutu-pe-de-pa, agora se o seu problema ninguem conhece ou acha que isso ae voce deveria estudar pra encontrar mano so lamento
<nntp> Prucutu-pe-de-pa, deveria ler o manual do seu switch que com certeza fala como abrir portas
<rcbdesigner> rapaz.. sou formado em design gráfico por lá... não sei se sabe mas o curso lá é uma merda quanto ao direcionamento na área
<nntp> duro eh a preguiça dos nego
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner: curso universitário, tem algum q presta? to frustrado com todos q passei
<rcbdesigner> estou como freelancer pegando trabalhos esporádicos... qd terminei o curso comprei tanto livro que fiquei um ano reestudando
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner: penso q curso tecnico ou de alguma empresa...é muito mais negocio..mas tem aquela jogada burocrática de hipocrita do diploma ainda
<nntp> ainda poe o difunto no meio coisa que ele tem algo haver com isso
<rcbdesigner> tem ESPM se vc quiser vender um rim  e parte do fígado rs
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner: se bem que...com arte...isso n vale nada
<rcbdesigner> bora conversar em particular
<Prucutu-pe-de-pa> Canal técnico do Ubuntu em Português do Brasil
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner: eu por exemplo, tdo oq aprendi...foi no autodidatismo....internet ajudando claro....mta coisa na net pra baixar, ver, praticar, texto pra ler...um espaço super democrático pra isso
<nntp> Prucutu-pe-de-pa, e qq tem haver com switch ?
<nntp> vai ler cumpad http://www.comutadores.com.br/switches-3com-5500-guia-rapido-de-configuracao/
<vitorlobo> ACABOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUU
<vitorlobo> O FIM DO MUNDOOOOOOO
<vitorlobo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtLcdCq9DlA
<vitorlobo> uhahuahuahuahuaahuhauhaua
<nntp> nossa melhor noticia do ano eu recebi agora um amigo que tava me devendo 1000 ta me pagando kkk mandando o doc issa o natal engordou
<nntp> kkk
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> gente alguem teve problemas do ubuntu não reconhecer a partição do windows durante a instalação?? mostrar como se o hd tivesse vazio
<nntp> nao
<Rudolf> Ctrl-Alt-Del: não
<Rudolf> Ctrl-Alt-Del: isso tem cara da cagada sua
<vitorlobo> nntp: passa pra ca esse mensalão
<vitorlobo> Ctrl-Alt-Del: e ao contrario, mostra?
<nntp> haha
<Rudolf> nntp: tá se prostituindo nego?
<nntp> vitorlobo, rapaz o cara ta me pagando 3 mil so que 1000 por ano
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkk
<nntp> Rudolf, rapaz com cache de 1000  a puta eh boa hein Rudolf
<Rudolf> nntp: 1000 por ano
<nntp> kkk
<Rudolf> nntp: ou 1000 por dezembro?
<nntp> duro viu rudolf mas melhor que nao receber nada
<nntp> ele falou que agora vai dar o resto em janeiro kkk
<nntp> ano passado ele falou o mesmo
<nntp> so saiu agora o dimdim
<nntp> kkk
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> 13º
<Rudolf> pow, chamei a guria de popozuda no msn
<Rudolf> ela me bloqueou
<Rudolf> injustiça
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> popuzuda foi infeliz neh Rudolf
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> o lance é o seguinte mauqina nova da dell com windows 8 ai formatei e instalei o 7 e o 8 em dualboot mas deixei o espaço pro linux quando eu entro no livecd reconhece tudo beleza quando chega no particionamento só mostra la 1tb não alocado
<Rudolf> Ctrl-Alt-Del: porra que merda
<Rudolf> Ctrl-Alt-Del: tu faz maior porquice no hd, e quer que funcione
<rcbdesigner> esse ai tava esperando ver o que acontecia no dia 21 nntp  rsrsrs
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Rudolf, que porquice que eu fiz?
<nntp> kkk
<sistematico> Lixo em cima de lixo, o PC do menino aí tá parecendo a casa da Mãe do Max, a Lucinda, tá o maior lixão.
<Rudolf> Ctrl-Alt-Del: misturou windows 7 com windows 8 com linux
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhu
<nntp> kkk
<Rudolf> sistematico: e ae tio
<Rudolf> sistematico: quanto tempo?
<nntp> sistematico, sumido
<vitorlobo> Ctrl-Alt-Del:  ubuntu consciente....rejeitando teu win
<sistematico> Olá.
<sistematico> Como vão?
<vitorlobo> ta evoluindo o bagulho
<sistematico> :)
<olnei> nntp, estou conseguindo resolver aquele problema
<nntp> olnei, qq era ?
<Rudolf> olnei: KY?
<olnei> não sei...estou instalando o opensuse...que reconheceu tudo
<olnei> depois que terminar, eu troco ele pelo ubuntu...
<sistematico> Rudolf, nntp: Isso tá parecendo uma conspiração, mas pela NET Virtua eu não entro na Freenode nem com reza, testei com 3 S.O.s
<sistematico> heh
<nntp> sistematico, balcklist ?
<Rudolf> sistematico: eu uso net virtua
<Rudolf> sistematico: de boa
<sistematico> nntp: Não tenho idéia.
<olnei> o duro é aguentar este tempo todo de instalaçao do opensuse...
<vitorlobo> hum
<vitorlobo> to experimentando o arch
<vitorlobo> depois de um tempo eu tiro conclusoes mais sólidas
<vitorlobo> o ubuntu so vive me sacaneando
<sistematico> Rudolf: Então, deve ser alguma coisa com DNS mal configurado ou algo assim.
<vitorlobo> n entendo o pq...de uma atualização para outra....depois de um certo período de tempo
<vitorlobo> ele começa a quebrar pacotes sozinho
<vitorlobo> e emperra o upgrade
<Rudolf> sistematico: qual o erro?
<Rudolf> sistematico: timed out?
<Rudolf> vitorlobo: a culpa é sua
<Rudolf> vitorlobo: não sabe usar
<nntp> kk
<nntp> hoje pessoal ta animado aqui
<sistematico> Rudolf: Cara, conecta até, mas a lista aqui do lado -> fica mal-formada, só alguns nicks aparecem, depois de uns 10 minutos dá timeout.
<vitorlobo> Rudolf: sei usar.... tanto q resolvo o problema na unha
<nntp> eu ja enxotei um hoje aqui que nao sabia confirugar um switch
<vitorlobo> Rudolf: o problema é que torna-se chato ter de fazer isso sempre
<sistematico> Rudolf: Um erro muito bizarro.
<nntp> mm
<vitorlobo> Rudolf: principalmente para quem precisa instalar muitas libs de programação
<Rudolf> vitorlobo: então o problema é a distro não ser a adequada para seu uso
<Rudolf> vitorlobo: tente gentoo
<vitorlobo> Rudolf: eu tava indo pra ele
<vitorlobo> Rudolf: mas dai vi q o arch de repente seja mais jogo
<sistematico> vitorlobo: Que tipo de lib?
<Rudolf> sistematico: shared lib
<sistematico> ?
<vitorlobo> Rudolf: vixi q tem tantas..ja q mexo tanto na parte de core com na de ui
<Darck> Buenas!
<vitorlobo> sistematico: !
<Rudolf> vitorlobo: tá de onda
<vitorlobo> queria comer uma dessa de natal http://www.oversodoinverso.com/x-avc-misterioso-%E2%80%93-receita-do-leitor-29/
<vitorlobo> =\
<sistematico> Core e UI do que?
<vitorlobo> Rudolf: do pyqt
<vitorlobo> Rudolf: entre outras
<Darck> Ai galera... hj levei meu not para o trampo e assim q eu conectei ele na rede wireless ele derrubou todas as outras maquinas da rede, tanto as que estavam na wireless tanto as q estavam via utp.... oq que pega??
<sistematico> Nossa o cara conversa comigo usando um pipe :|
<Rudolf> vitorlobo: mulher é melhor
<sistematico> Usando o Rudolf como pipe, que bizarro.
<Rudolf> sistematico: to me sentindo um anteparo
<sistematico> Exato.
<Rudolf> Darck: pode ser algum virus no seu ubuntoba
<nntp> Darck, seua maquina devia ta conflitando algum ip na rede provavelmente o do gatway
<nntp> kkk
<Darck> Alguem das antigas ai? sou o Akinaton!
<sistematico> Tipo quando agente tá brigado com alguem, aí você fala: "Fala pro fulano isso" e o fulano na sua frente.
<Rudolf> nntp: se for isso ele merece enfiar um dedo no cu
<nntp> Rudolf, unica explicaçao Rudolf
<Darck> Ubuntoba? Deve ser um usuario de Ruindows!
 * vitorlobo rindo muito
<vitorlobo> sistematico: é q meu kvirc ta cobrindo o nome de preto e eu n vejo quem falou comigo ainda n parei para configura-lo rs
<vitorlobo> n foi de proposito auhauhahua
<Rudolf> Darck: pois é
<sistematico> Nossa mano.
<sistematico> Joga isso fora.
<Rudolf> Darck: mas meu "windows" numda essa gafe de foder a rede inteira da empresa
<Darck> E ele apenas se fode....
<nntp> carai que comida nojenta
<vitorlobo> sistematico:  auhahuauhahua vc é uma onda do carai auhahahuauhahuaa
<rcbdesigner> vou dar uma saida aqui flw
<sistematico> Onda? Não, sou humano mesmo.
<sistematico> Dá pra jogar Limbo pela Steam no Linux.
<sistematico> Melhor que nada.
<vitorlobo> team fortress 2 tbm
<Rudolf> nntp: buceta com cheiro de peixe?
<nntp> sistematico, instalou ae ?
<nntp> Rudolf, ae eu vumito nela mano
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
 * vitorlobo rindo muito
<Rudolf> nntp: 1 vez fui chupar a japa
<Rudolf> nntp: desisti
<Rudolf> nntp: não era de deus não
<Rudolf> nntp: só pirocada mesmo
<nntp> Rudolf, nossa Rudolf ela nao cuidava mano credo
<Rudolf> nntp: gordelicia
<Rudolf> nntp: muita gordice para cuidar
<nntp> tadinha
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> Rudolf, as gordinha eh bao que eh apretadinha neh
<Rudolf> nntp: gosto das de bunda grande
<nntp> http://app.engage.redhat.com/e/es?s=1795&e=204112&elq=863c88171fae4e15828556fcdc818c6c
<Rudolf> nntp: se fizer anal então, apaixono
<nntp> Rudolf, sendo bem feito qq esquema me seduz haha
<nntp> Rudolf, mas eu tenho uma caidinha pelas gorinhas saca
<nntp> gordinhas neh baleia nao mano
<nntp> cartao da redhat ficou feio d+
<Rudolf> nntp: gordelicia
<Rudolf> nntp: pouca barriga
<Rudolf> nntp: alguma cintura
<Rudolf> nntp: muita bunda e peito
<Rudolf> nntp: e sem frescura
<Rudolf> perfeitas
<Rudolf> se der a bunda então, é pra casar
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> gvt veio aqui agora
<nntp> cara gvt piorou viu a qualidade do suporte em 100%
<nntp> meu gmail nao carrega as imagens no lniux cara
<nntp> serah que isso eh trama do meu squid ?
<Rudolf> nntp: provavel
<Rudolf> nntp: cache zuado
<nntp> mas soh o gmail ?
<Rudolf> nntp: vai saber
<Rudolf> existem muito mais coisas entre o céu e a terra que sua vã filosofia
<nntp> eh deve ser o cache mesmo pq ja trquei de browser e nada
<Guest1462> Boa noite
<Guest1462> Eu baixei a ISO do ubuntu aqui, e estou sem CD para gravar, será que cosigo instalar mesmo assim ?
<sistematico> Pen-Drive.
<nntp> copia pra um pendriver
<Guest1462> Só Copiar ?
<sistematico> driver?
<nntp> nao
<sistematico> Guest1462: Não.
<nntp> tutem q usar o unetbootin
<nntp> pra fazer a transferencia dos arquivos
<nntp> e o pendriver tem q estar vazio no formato fat32 ou fat16
<sistematico> Guest1462: dd if=imagem.iso of=/dev/usb conv=sync bs=64k
<sistematico> :P
<nntp> aiai
<nntp> sistematico, acho qe o cara da de windwos
<sistematico> nntp: De qualquer forma, o UnetBootIn na minha opinião não é a melhor opção :D
<nntp> sistematico, funciona
<sistematico> Pra mim ele sempre foi bugado e nunca funcionou.
<nntp> sistematico, tanto em linux quanto em windwos
<sistematico> nntp: Tanto é que o Ubuntu nem recomenda ele.
<sistematico> Repare.
<nntp> sistematico, funciona sim vc ateh o chat web ta bugado sistematico
<nntp> sistematico, kkk
<sistematico> é nada
<nntp> sistematico, funciona sim eu instalei ja aqui e o fedora tmb usei ele
<nntp> sistematico, nunca tive problema
<nntp> sistematico, pra mim o ubuntu que he bugado
<nntp> sistematico, isso sim
<nntp> sistematico, e eu nao recomendo kkk
<Guest1462> e como baiuxo estes programas ?
<sistematico> nntp: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<nntp> gogle.com
<sistematico> Repare, ele não recomenda o UnetBootIn.
<sistematico> :)
<sistematico> Eu tambem não.
<Guest1462> eu ja tenho só que versão 9
<Guest1462> mto antiga
<Guest1462> eu preciso atualizar meu ubuntu
<Guest1462> tem como ?
<Guest1462> mais tenho a ISO e quero atualizart
<nntp> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/USBCreator
<nntp> tem sim
<nntp> so que faz backup antes
<CHAVESinho> alguem sabe me dizer que o link http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<CHAVESinho> esta fora do ar  msm
<CHAVESinho> ou munha maquina n quer baixer msm
<Guest1462> mais eu ja to no ubuntu
<Guest1462> e quero só atualizar a versão pela ISo tem como ?
<nntp> Guest1462, pela iso eu nao sei agora pela net tem sim
<CHAVESinho> alguem me passa o link para download do ubuntu
<sistematico> Guest1462: Não é assim que atualiza amigo.
<nntp> www.ubuntu.com
<sistematico> Guest1462: Abra o update-manager e atualize.
<Guest1462> Porque eu não to no Windows, eu so usando o Ubuntu e quero atualizar a versão pela ISO
<sistematico> Guest1462: Não é assim que atualiza.
<nntp> Guest1462, pela net
<nntp> CHAVESinho, www.ununtu.com/download
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<nntp> CHAVESinho, ubuntu;com
<nntp> nossa ta foda esse teclado hoje
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> Rudolf,
<Rudolf> Guest1462: aí tu forçou a amizade champs
<Guest1462> No auto updater vai atualizar para a versão 11
<Guest1462> vo te que baixa 2x
<Guest1462> nao a 12
<Guest1462> -.-
<nntp> Guest1462, na verdade nao vc vai baixar apenas os pacotes instalados
<Rudolf> huieuheiueh
<Rudolf> Guest1462: vc só atualiza a versão se atualizaar o sources.lits
<CHAVESinho> vlw galera
<sistematico> CHAVESinho: http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/
<CHAVESinho> vlw....  ja estou baixando
<sistematico> Rudolf: Acho que pelo update-manager ele atualiza pro último release.
<sistematico> Não tenho certeza.
<sistematico> Guest1462: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/upgrade
<sistematico> Olha isso aí.
<nntp> Rudolf, mas soh do gmail
<nntp> Rudolf, do hotmail aparece
<nntp> Rudolf, estranho ?! ?
<Guest1462> mais não queria queimar cd
<Guest1462> esntão eu faço assim, mais ao invés de atualizar para a 12.10 ele vai para a 11.4
<Guest1462> mais eu tenho a iso da 12.10
<nntp> Guest1462, faz o que tu quiser mano o cara falou pro c fazer uma coisa tu quer fazer outra amiguinho
<ylloluis> ola a todos
<Rudolf> ylloluis:  e ae mano chique
<ylloluis> ola colega
<nntp> Rudolf,  Exibir imagens abaixo - Sempre exibir imagens de
<nntp> nossa que gay Rudolf
<Rudolf> nntp: sei de nada
<adiaswin> ola colegas
<adiaswin> gostaria de saber o que esta acontecendo aqui
<Kazenin> acontecendo?
<Kazenin> tem um monte de bot aqui, só isso
<adiaswin> sim cara acontecendo
<Kazenin> aguardando o fim do mundo
<adiaswin> sou do forum oficial
<nntp> Rudolf, virou praga
<adiaswin> o ubuntu-pt
<Rudolf> adiaswin: e?
<adiaswin> nao sou praga apenas usuario
<Rudolf> adiaswin: acrescente algo, não disagregue
<adiaswin> veja um dos membros do forum acabou falando que este grande canal se tornou zona
<adiaswin> vi o topico dele e fiquei curioso
<nntp> ah deve ser o cara que tava aqui hoje querendo saber configurar um switch
<nntp> queria saber quem tem a obrigaçao de ensinar a ele a configurar switch
<adiaswin> cara era apenas para ter um pequeno bom censo
<nntp> ele deveria ter neh
<sergio_br2> "nntp 20:58:15
<sergio_br2> Rudolf, virou praga"
<sergio_br2> Caraca gente, o que é isso?
<adiaswin> usuarios iniciantes normalmente quando o sistema da pau eles procuram ajuda aqui
<adiaswin> o canal nao foi feito para isto
<nntp> adiaswin, usuarios iniciantes nao deveriam usar switch
<sergio_br2> humm, mas o cara foi ignorante?
<nntp> sim
<nntp> falou ateh do falecido
<sergio_br2> ??
<nntp> <Prucutu-pe-de-pa> Antigamente este era um chat mais de suporte, hj ta com cara de sala de bate papo, Na epoca do finado Andre Gondim, as coisas eram bem diferentes....
<Rudolf> heueiuheiuehe
<Rudolf> nntp: o que vc aprontou?
<nntp> falei pro cara estudar
<sergio_br2> ahh, mas e ae? vcs se ofenderam por isso?
<adiaswin> meu deus
<nntp> brb
<adiaswin> voces estam pegando muito pesado com os usuarios
<adiaswin> apenas isto
<nntp> voltei
<adiaswin> quer saber voce devia ver o topico dele
<sergio_br2> bom, não tava aqui para ver... to achando q foi um mal entendido entre os dois lados, adiaswin
<adiaswin> parece que sim
<sergio_br2> acontece
<nntp> so falei pro cara estudar
<sergio_br2> da última vez que vim aqui, fui bem recebido
<adiaswin> e sim bem temos que alcalmar ele
<nntp> cara ficava toda hora perguntando se sabia configurar switch 3com
<Celso> irc mudou muito
<nntp> falei vai no google amigo quando alguem sabe ajudar ajuda quando nao sabe nao ajuda mesmo assi ninguem eh obrigado
<nntp> procura no google
<nntp> vai estudar
<sergio_br2> já sei como remediar essa situação
<nntp> cara acha que o pessoal aqui ta por conta de ajudar mano
<adiaswin> vamos voltar la no forum
<nntp> sendo que ninguem aqui trabalha pra cannonical
<sergio_br2> aham nntp
<nntp> alias tem uns que trabalham mas nao ajudam
<nntp> os que ajudam aqui nem usam ubuntu falar a real pro c
<adiaswin> o cara deve estar nervoso esperando resposta
<nntp> eu nem em forum ubuntu eu entro mano
<sergio_br2> ninguem tem obrigação de ajudar, só tem que ver o jeito de falar... rsrs
<sergio_br2> lá no fórum eu tb falo umas coisas, e o pessoal as vezes não entende, leva para o lado ruim
<nntp> nem usu ubuntu e ajudo uma pa de gente aqui
<sergio_br2> bom, vamos q vamos
<nntp> pois eh
<nntp> nao falei nada pra ofender o cara nao
<hggdh> nao estou entendendo o que a Canonical tem a ver com este canal
<nntp> nem usei nome de finado
<nntp> eu fiquei puto pq ele usou ateh o nome do finado mano
<adiaswin> tudo bem men o cara levou pro lado pessoal
<adiaswin> as vezes acontece sendo que ja aconteceu comigo
<nntp> sim
<nntp> parece que sim
<adiaswin> mas nao foi no forum bem vou la agora
<nntp> ok
<nntp> boa sorte adiaswin
<adiaswin> valeu mano
<Kazenin> oO
<Celso> não entendi nada,mas fazer o que né!!!
<sergio_br2> ow minha gente, mas o que é isso aqui: http://screencloud.net/v/rqF5
<sergio_br2> isso aqui é irc do ubuntu ou pornanchanchada ?
<nntp> sergio_br2, sem comentarios
<Kazenin> kkkk
<hggdh> nao e' aceitavel
<Kazenin> legal a parte da "vã filosofia"
<hggdh> mocada, este tipo de dialogo *nao* e' aceitavel pelas regras do IRC/Ubuntu.
<nntp> Rudolf, ta vendo ?
<hggdh> espera-se que o dialog aqui (e em quaisquer outros canais mantidos pela comunidade) seja, no mínimo, sem baixaria
<sergio_br2> galera, essas coisas se conversa em reservado, não em bate papo do IRC...
<hggdh> pelo visto está realmente a fazer falta monitoração.
<nntp> pois eh
<hggdh> e, infelizmente, não terei outra opção que kick os renitentes
<sergio_br2> Não só de adultos vive o Ubuntu, tem muita criançada a começar a mexer no Ubuntu... imagina o q eles pensariam se vissem isso... que desmoralização
<sergio_br2> não querendo dar uma de moralista, mas é q isso não pode acontecer aqui...
<adiaswin> ola amigos uma pergunta
<hggdh> nntp, Rudolf: considere-se avisados
<nntp> hggdh, perfeito
<nntp> hggdh, eu acho que eu nao falei nada de obceno nao
<adiaswin> humm ta veja amigo
<nntp> hggdh, mas relamente foi offtopic
<hggdh> nntp: participaste
<nntp> hggdh, entrei de gaiato ja tava num papo anterior
<adiaswin> mesmo que voce nao ache que foi opceno
<nntp> mas ta compreendido
<hggdh> nntp: na próxima por favor corte o assunto, e peça socorro se necessário.
<sergio_br2> ninguém tá querendo te culpar nntp, essas coisas acontecem... rsrs
<sergio_br2> só evitar que essas coisas aconteçam de novo
<hggdh> exacto
<hggdh> exato
<nntp> ta e o cara do difunto eu posso falar pra ele estudar ?
<sergio_br2> porque pega mal para quem está entrando aqui pela primeira vez
<adiaswin> sim
<nntp> sergio_br2, concordo
<adiaswin> verdade o que o sergio falou
<hggdh> nntp: pode, é claro. Mas tente, por favor, suavizar a forma da sugestão ;-)
<sergio_br2> pode falar pra ele estudar sim, contanto que não pareça rude e ele pense que vc está sendo ignorante, manja?
<nntp> mas aqui eu ja vi isso acontecer muitas vezes viu nao eh a primeira
<sergio_br2> nntp, acontece direto no fórum
<adiaswin> verdade
<nntp> isso aqui ta precisando de op
<hggdh> vou tentar prestar mais atenção no canal
<nntp> boot que kika o cara que fala palavrao etc
<nntp> ateh um eggdrop aqui ajudaria
<nntp> ta meio zuado mesmo
<adiaswin> enfim amigos tudo resolvido
<sergio_br2> nntp, o pessoal vem com umas perguntas cabeludas, q ninguém sabe resolver, e pensam que alguem tem q resolver, aí a gente fala para procurar, e a pessoa não entende, mas isso é normal
<hggdh> não é necessário um auto-boot, apenas educação e encaminhamento
<sistematico> Tem vaga pra OP? :)
<nntp> nossa
<sergio_br2> blz, valeu a compreensão de todos
<sergio_br2> o que é OP? boot? eggdrop?
<hggdh> deve ter. Não sei quem cuida oficialmente do canal, mas #ubuntu-irc poderia ajudar a procura
<nntp> vlw ae vcs
<hggdh> sergio_br2: OPerator, alguém com privilegios OP
<Rudolf> ai ai
<hggdh> Rudolf: teu aviso está dado
<nntp> Rudolf, relaxa mano
<Rudolf> nntp: que foi que eu fiz?
<nntp> Rudolf, as gordinhas
<Rudolf> nntp: que tem elas?
<nntp> Rudolf, dao problemas
<Rudolf> nntp: se forem casadas sim
<hggdh> Rudolf: não é aceitável este tipo de diálogo no canal
<Rudolf> hggdh: ok, desculpe-me sir hggdh
<Rudolf> ninguém ajuda nunca
<Rudolf> fica tudo queto na surdina
<nntp> verdade
<Rudolf> basta um fdp falar um pouco a mais pq tomou todas na festa da empresa
<hggdh> pois
<Rudolf> aparece um bando de retardado de pinto pequeno pra encher o saco
<Rudolf> hggdh: na boa
<Celso> isso se chama irc
<hggdh> Rudolf: segundo aviso
<Celso> :)
<Rudolf> hggdh: vai dar meia hora de bunda vai
<sistematico> putz
<sergio_br2> Rudolf: "aparece um bando de retardado de pinto pequeno pra encher o saco
<sergio_br2> hggdh: na boa"
<sergio_br2> q isso cara?
<Rudolf> fui
<sergio_br2> o nntp aceitou na boa o puxão de orelha, esse Rudolf não
<sistematico> Criancice.
<Celso> fui
<sistematico> Me admira esse cara ser op aqui.
<sergio_br2> gente, na boa, mas vou registrar o que acabou de ocorrer
<nntp> pois eh eu nem falo muita besteira aqui nao
<adiaswin> amigos retire este cara daqui
<nntp> alias eu sou eh um colaborador aqui ativo
<nntp> todos sabem
<adiaswin> sinceramente isto e um chat aberto e nao canal de besteiras ok
<sistematico> adiaswin: Ele ajuda bastante gente, só não concordo com a role que deram pra ele.
<adiaswin> tudo bem que ele ajuda beleza legal mas tem que ter um controle dele tambem
<sistematico> Se fosse um user, você pode dar kick, deixar mudo, mas quando é op tu vai ficar kickando um cara que é do staff do canal?
<sistematico> Complica.
<sistematico> adiaswin: O que eu falei acima.
<adiaswin> nao cara estou aqui para ajudar apenas
<nntp> eu continuei o papo justo por isso um op falando isso
<sistematico> IMHO, agora deixem eu voltar pra minha crípta.
<nntp> me fudi
<nntp> sistematico, some nao bro
<Rudolf> nntp: antes de mais nada
<Rudolf> nntp: me passa um contato seu
<nntp> Rudolf, inarte@gmail.com
<Rudolf> nntp: msn / gtalk / icq / skype
<adiaswin> sonyspin2@hotmail.com
<nntp> icq eu tenho tmb o teu
<adiaswin> veja cara estou no ubuntu forum
<sistematico> uhuhu
<nntp> Rudolf,  de lah te passo outros
<adiaswin> qualquer coisa to la
<Rudolf> uhuuuuu
<Rudolf> mano
<Rudolf> to mais loco que o batman
<Rudolf> ainda bem que to em casa
<Rudolf> to quase chamando o hugo
<nntp> kkk
<adiaswin> humm
<sergio_br2> pow cara, esse Rudolf tá loucão velho
<adiaswin> agora entendi
<sergio_br2> adiaswin: eu também entendi...
<adiaswin> sergio este irc esta uma bagunça chamei o darck pra ca para resolvermos isto de uma vez
<sistematico> Só vou falar uma coisa pra vocês.
<adiaswin> precissamos parar com esta baderna que esta acontecendo aqui
<sistematico> Infelizmente o Rudolf não está bêbado.
<hggdh> nntp: linguagem, por favor
<sistematico> Infelizmente.
<sergio_br2> pensei que tinhamos resolvido, mas esse Rudolf aí é meio casca grossa
<nntp> hggdh, eu nao sou disso nao hggdh todos sabem
<sistematico> Sem querer colocar lenha na fogueira, mas ele falou isso pra tentar minimizar o impacto do que ele disse antes.
<sistematico> Reparem que ele não errou uma sentença sequer.
<adiaswin> sergio veja o que aconteceu de verdade http://screencloud.net/v/3xjY
<sistematico> Quem está quase "chamando o hugo" não digita bem assim, nem em sonho.
<Darck> Creio q isto ja esta morto... usuários linux como qualquer um as X extrapolam, so não pode deixar isto se tornar um abito
<adiaswin> darck veja colega este cara ai
<adiaswin> bem acho que ele nao sabe o que diz
<sistematico> Bem, já falei até demais, abraço pra vocês.
<adiaswin> enfim bola pra frente men
<adiaswin> nao lique pra isto
<sergio_br2> Darck: acho q o Rudolf deve estar meio fora de si
<sergio_br2> Não considere o que ele escreveu
<sergio_br2> quem é o responsável pelo canal do IRC?
<kayo> isso ai é a sindrome da politica 100% correta, vc acaba surtando com a politicagem ;-)
<adiaswin> kayo por favor cara estamos tentando resolver um problema
<kayo> sim, eu estou comentando
<adiaswin> nao atrapalhe
<hggdh> moçada, com calma resolvem-se os problemas. Todos podem opinar, desde que não caia o nível
<sergio_br2> apoio o hggdh
<adiaswin> vamos com calma aqui apenas pedi para nao atrapalhar
<kayo> rudolf, pelo pouco que vi, ja seguiu por mto tempo as regras e as manteve tbm, mas isso sobe a cabeça do pessoal. se vcs estao colocando pesos, nao podem se esquecer do tempo em que ele estava do lado de vcs, o do 'bem' né. log é o que nao deve faltar para vcs verem no google.
<vitorlobo> sabe que ...
<vitorlobo> me considera apolitico mas....
<vitorlobo> sabe que to gostando de estudar sobre o anarquismo?
<Rudolf> cade o hhalgumacoisa
<vitorlobo> interessante...
<nntp> eu so acho que muita gente aqui manda e poucsa ajudam e um monte fica dando de bot e nao resolve nada
<sergio_br2> hggdh foi expulso por quê?
<vitorlobo> Rudolf:  usou seu morfador ne ahahaha
<nntp> kkk
<sergio_br2> Não vamos entrar no mérito de quem ajuda mais aqui
<Rudolf> sergio_br2: é
<Rudolf> sergio_br2: vamos entrar no mérito de quem fala mais besteira
<Rudolf> sergio_br2: eles ganharam
<sergio_br2> a questão é que isso é um canal do IRC do Ubuntu
<sergio_br2> vcs não podem sair postando o que vier à cabeça
<kayo> na vida real é beleza quebrar as regras quase sempre, no irc e na comunidade de sl é um pecado
<Rudolf> kayo: tu é outro
<Rudolf> kayo: nunca fala porra nenhuma
<vitorlobo> na verdade
<vitorlobo> axo q so na br
<vitorlobo> hipocrisia isso
<nntp> tmb acho
<kayo> e quando falo, é só para botar pilha Rudolf
<kayo> ;-)
<Rudolf> kayo: quando da merda é o primeiro a apitar o cuzinho e dar uma de comportado
<nntp> kkk
<kayo> com categoria e classe ainda
<vitorlobo> Rudolf: ta todo pornografico hj
<vitorlobo> :S
<sergio_br2> ow gente, o que acabei de falar sobre "postar o que vier à cabeça" ?
<Rudolf> vitorlobo: é o alcool
<ylloluis> cara que e isto
<ylloluis> que besteira
<Rudolf> sergio_br2: vc foi ignorado veemntemente
<Rudolf> sergio_br2: hueheiheiueiuh
<sergio_br2> Rudolf, se vc quer continuar falando palavrões, fale em reserva com os outros
<vitorlobo> ele ficou magoado
<Rudolf> sergio_br2: cara, todo mundo tem cu, toba, boga
<ylloluis> rudolf por favor mais uma vez nao vlge para ca
<Rudolf> sergio_br2: palavrão vem da sua mente
<sergio_br2> cara, isso é um canal que qualquer um pode entrar
<Rudolf> ylloluis: traduz para o ot_br
<vitorlobo> bosta
<Rudolf> ops
<Rudolf> pt_br
<sergio_br2> inclusive crianças
<vitorlobo> pq o utf-8 coding n funfa no ruindows?
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<vitorlobo> nem o iso 8859-1
<vitorlobo> oxe
<Rudolf> vitorlobo: pq windows é limitado
<Rudolf> vitorlobo: ẃindows é cp4 alguma coisa
<Rudolf> vitorlobo: não lembro
<vitorlobo> é pqp-fudel-2
<sergio_br2> e gente que não gosta de ver palavrões no IRC
<vitorlobo> o coding
<sergio_br2> E pode ter certeza que não serei ignorado, estou registrando tudo o que está ocorrendo aqui
<vitorlobo> auhauhahuahuhuahuaa
<Rudolf> nntp: tu só põem fogo no capeta né
<Rudolf> nntp: aproveita que to mais loco que o batmão
<nntp> Rudolf, eu to de camarote mano
<Rudolf> sergio_br2: vai contar pra mamãe?
<nntp> Rudolf, ateh meu pai fala palavrao
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2: vc ta levando mesmo a serio?
<Rudolf> sergio_br2: X9 morre cedo seu bosta
<vitorlobo> xGrind:  sergio_br2 tava aqui te xingando todo
<Rudolf> heuheiehieiueh
<vitorlobo> xGrind:  geral ta de prova ae
<xGrind> vitorlobo, \o
<Rudolf> nossa
<Rudolf> que dor de cabeça
<Rudolf> que dor de barriga
<ylloluis> mentira
<Rudolf> to fudido
<paladinn> ta gravido
<Rudolf> e ainda é quinta-feira
<Rudolf> paladinn: só se for de cevada
<xGrind> sergio_br2, ?
<paladinn> hehe
<paladinn> cerveja é pão liquido
<paladinn> sabia ne ?
<Kazenin> pow legal, tá animado aqui hoje, pelo menos não tá aquela água de cacimba esperando mosquito da dengue
<vitorlobo> eu falando q vc é brother ....q ele ta confundido com outra pessoa
<Rudolf> paladinn: sabia não, mas anotado
<paladinn> hehe
<Rudolf> Kazenin: agua com alcool
<Rudolf> to passando mal
<kayo> temos um rebelado
<kayo> que quer virar ditador
<paladinn> Rudolf, tem gtalk ?
<Rudolf> paladinn: zhushazang@gmail.com
<ylloluis> ar cara conta outra isto e um chat aberto e voce esta simplismente
<Rudolf> kayo: quem?
<ylloluis> se achando nao e
<kayo> uste Rudolf
<Rudolf> kayo: eu to de boa
<Rudolf> kayo: só chutei os pau mole
<Rudolf> kayo: antes que eles me chutassem
<Rudolf> kayo: vão ficar putos
<kayo> e quando a cavalaria chegar?
<Rudolf> kayo: chorar pra caralho pra ursinha e thiagomz
<Rudolf> kayo: vão me banir
<ylloluis> cara cala esta boca
<Rudolf> kayo: mas minha vida vai continuar
<Rudolf> pronto, menos um pau no cu
<Kazenin> oO
<Rudolf> mwahahahah
<sergio_br2> Estou vendo aqui gente que se importa com a imagem do Ubuntu, ou um bando de criancinhas?
<nntp> kkkk
<Rudolf> someone else?
<Kazenin> todos se calam no recinto
<nntp> paladinn,  ?
<Kazenin> hehehehe
<Rudolf> huehieuhieuhei
<nntp> kkkk
<paladinn> oi nntp
<nntp> oi paladinn
<nntp> eh Darck o trem foi feio hein
<sergio_br2> bastante legal vc Rudolf, chutar alguém q fala o que vc não quer ouvir,  mostra bastante o quanto vc é maduro
<milesmaverick> sinceramente este cara e uma criança.....
<xGrind> sergio_br2, falou de mim aí?
<Rudolf> sergio_br2: mimiii
<Rudolf> sergio_br2: agora vc falou bunitoooo
<sergio_br2> xGrind: não falei nada de vc cara, alguém aí q falou
<Rudolf> sergio_br2: estou me apaixonando
<Rudolf> falling in love
<sergio_br2> gente
<Rudolf> xGrind: te chamou de zé ruela
<milesmaverick> mentira esta inventando
<milesmaverick> rudolf ainda nao se livrou de mim
<sergio_br2> eu to perdendo meu tempo aqui, com essa brincadeira de criança
<sergio_br2> a gente pode resolver isso que nem gente grande?
#ubuntu-br 2012-12-21
<Kazenin> sergio_br2, qual o problema ?
<Rudolf> 21:20 <sergio_br2> esse xGrind é maior zé ruela!!!
<paladinn> caraio
<paladinn> quando queremos algum @ no canal pra por ele em ordem não aparece
<Rudolf> milesmaverick: who cares?
<sergio_br2> já pensaram que o cara q saiu com raiva daqui, pode não voltar mais para o UBuntu?
<Rudolf> paladinn: pois é
<Rudolf> uma bosta
<Rudolf> sergio_br2: deus seja louvado
<nntp> sergio_br2, o cara ta aqui no canal
<Rudolf> pronto, parei
<Rudolf> desculpe a todos
<sergio_br2> nntp: eu quis dizer que se dependesse do Rudolf, muita gente desistiria do Ubuntu na hora
<kayo> sergio_br2, essa militancia q vc esta fazendo, cara, nao da resultados a nao ser para a comunidade local e para os chefoes dela, eu acho q vc deveria se preocupar menos e ir focar suas energias nos projetos que gosta
<kayo> isso sim move o sl
<kayo> só comentando
<sergio_br2> kayo: estou pedindo que vcs sejam apenas educados, nada mais que isso
<nntp> sergio_br2, eu acho que nao parceriro o Rudolf ajuda eh muito isso aqui
<nntp> sergio_br2, so hoje ele deu uma de malucao ae e vcs tao ae pagando pau
<nntp> sergio_br2, na verade quem deveria ajudar aqui nao ajuda isso sim eh um FATO!
<kayo> sergio_br2, sim, a 99% do pessoal aqui está sendo
<sergio_br2> nntp: eu percebi que ele está alterado
<kayo> nao alimente o troll
<sergio_br2> mas cadê a administração daqui?
<nntp> sergio_br2, que administraçao }?
<nntp> sergio_br2, me diz, quem sao ?
<sergio_br2> nntp: sei lá cara, alguém q não deixe essas coisas chegarem nesse nível
<nntp> sergio_br2, voce que eh um colaborador quem madna aquiu ?
<milesmaverick> sinceramente eu ja estou muito enraivado
<sergio_br2> nntp: como?
<nntp> sergio_br2, to perguntando se voce conhece quem administra aqui
<kayo> sergio_br2, http://img593.imageshack.us/img593/2356/donotfeedthetroll.jpg
<sergio_br2> deixa eu só ver se entendi:
<sergio_br2> Como são poucos que fazem alguma coisa aqui, e ajudam os outros
<sergio_br2> isso dá direito de transformar esse canal em um local anárquico?
<sergio_br2> nntp: não sei quem administra aqui não, entro pouco aqui no irc
<xGrind> sergio_br2, vc usa q distro?
<sergio_br2> kayo: só para ficar claro, quem vc está chamando de troll?
<nntp> sergio_br2, nao eh isso nao e o canal nao eh anarquico nao ficou hoje com essa entrada de vcs ae
<sergio_br2> xGrind: uso Ubuntu, por que a pergunta?
<xGrind> por nad
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2: anarquismo = liberdade sem hierarquia de poder. Isso me parece justo
<nntp> sergio_br2, normalmente isso aqui eh bem comportado e muito pouco usado mesmo
<nntp> vitorlobo, mas a vida nao eh assim amigo
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2: ser anarquista é sinonimo de ser baderneiro? ou badernista como hilbrother diz?
<kayo> sergio_br2, hj o troll é o Rudolf
<nntp> vitorlobo, bem colocado
<vitorlobo> nntp: e quem caracteriza como a vida é? rs...
<kayo> ele se transformou
<sistematico_> vitorlobo: Não, isso não é justo, isso é ignorante.
<kayo> depois de um longo processo de rebeldia interna
<vitorlobo> sistematico_: isso?
<sergio_br2> nntp: não entendi, então vc está querendo dizer que quem tá tumultuando sou eu, o adiawin e o Darck ?
<nntp> so acho que tudo bem acho que deve haver um bom senso so isso
<sistematico_> vitorlobo: Sem um mínimo de ordem o ser humano não é capaz de conviver em sociedade, pode ter certeza que tu não conseguiria nem sair de casa sem ser assasinado, roubado ou os dois ao mesmo tempo.
<vitorlobo> sistematico_:  se conscientizado é...o problema é conscientizar ou depender disso
<nntp> sergio_br2, soh acho que voces nao deram conta de resolver o problema do nosso amigo Darck  so isso
<sistematico_> vitorlobo: Essa é a ordem mínima ao qual me refiro.
<kayo> ninguem é obrigado a dar conta
<nntp> sergio_br2, e muito menos do canal
<kayo> de um problema, por sinal
<sergio_br2> nnpt: o Darck nem postou lá no fórum o que ele estava com dúvida, se postou nem vi
<vitorlobo> sistematico_: defendo um "Mixer" das duas versoes. Radicalismo capitalista, socielista, libertinario, no fim das contas gera uma mordaça social...algema geral a um sistema quebrado
<vitorlobo> sistematico_: problemático
<nntp> ae anarquia instaurada
<nntp> kkk
<vitorlobo> ahuahuahuhuahuahuaa
<sergio_br2> nntp: pelo que eu vi o Rudolf é um cara que ajuda bastante aqui no fórum, não quero crucificar ele. Mas o cara não pode falar o q quer assim do nada. Alguém aí devia tomar providencias
<paladinn> papo cabeça no #ubuntu-br
<nntp> sergio_br2, pois eh e que providencias vcs tomaram ?
<vitorlobo> Rudolf:  bane sergio_br? -.-"
<milesmaverick> sergio esta correto mas este guri
<vitorlobo> Rudolf: pode me responsabilizar por isso
<sistematico_> vitorlobo: É amigo, me interesso quase nada pela parte filosófica, a minha discussão aqui no canal é puramente técnica, felizmente.
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<paladinn> k
<milesmaverick> ele sinceramente esta fora dos limites
<sistematico_> Sou um programador, não um padre.
<paladinn> ç3y
<vitorlobo> sistematico_:  n chegamos na teocracia ..refreia-te rs
<sergio_br2> nntp: quais providencias eu vou tomar? eu quase não participo deste irc, só do ubuntu fórum mesmo...
<sistematico_> btw, o paladinn não é nenhum dos dois.
<nntp> sergio_br2, vamo brigar noa nao eh pessoal querido so te falo que nao resolveram o problema
<paladinn> sou programador tb filhote
<paladinn> cheguei do trampo agora pouco
<vitorlobo> todos nos somos
<vitorlobo> garotos de programa
<paladinn> ngm perguntou pra vc vitorlobo
<sistematico_> paladinn: ç3y
<vitorlobo> paladinn: nem a vc
<vitorlobo> o.O
<paladinn> pois é
<vitorlobo> nem te conheço
<vitorlobo> auhauhauhaa
<sistematico_> xiu
<vitorlobo> ta falando comigo pq?
<vitorlobo> ouxe
<nntp> sergio_br2, agora todos somos brasileiros e humanos e palavroes e erros todos cometem
<paladinn> oxi
<sergio_br2> nntp: como eu vou resolver o problema, se vcs não conversam civilizadamente aqui? (não estou te incluindo nntp)
<vitorlobo> sorte que Ursinha n ta on
<nntp> sergio_br2, como eu te falei na maior parte do tempo isso aqui eh bem comportado sim chega a ser patetico
<vitorlobo> pq se n ela iria descer a madeira em geral
<vitorlobo> e ficar calada
<vitorlobo> :O
<sergio_br2> nntp: eu sei disso cara, a questão q ta passando dos limites... http://screencloud.net/v/rqF5
<sistematico_> sergio_br2: Independente de qualquer troll, se todos que aqui se empenham *agora* em discutir o que é saudável ou não ajudassem mais seria maravilhoso para o canal para a distro e para todos.
<sistematico_> :)
<vitorlobo> acompanhe o significado da palavra
<vitorlobo> ubuntu
<nntp> sistematico_, concordo contigo
<vitorlobo> anarquismo hein
<sergio_br2> sistematico_: sim, concordo, e esse tipo de coisa não será algo que será discutido todo o dia, pode ter certeza
<sistematico_> Pra criticar alguem, todo mundo fala isso ou aquilo, quando alguem chega com uma pergunta técnica sobre o Ubuntu todos se calam.
<sistematico_> heh
<nntp> neh
<nntp> haha
<sergio_br2> sistematico_ : isso acontece também no fórum
<sergio_br2> mas não ficamos falando do que está aqui http://screencloud.net/v/rqF5 ou aqui http://screencloud.net/v/3xjY
<sergio_br2> como é que o Rudolf foi expulso por ele mesmo?
<sistematico_> Essa é grande verdade, infelizmente, em mais de 8 anos, se eu fiz 2 ou 3 perguntas nesse canal foi muito, dessas 2 ou 3 uma foi respondida, em compensação me empenho ao máximo pra ajudar qualquer um que entre aqui, sem visar nenhum tipo de lucro ou crédito.
<Kazenin> aoheousaohsausa
<sergio_br2> sistematico_ : não estou querendo criticar ninguem viu. Só quero dar um toque para vcs, só isso
<sistematico_> Nem por isso fui reconhecido, nem quero.
<nntp> sistematico_, tapa na cara hein ?
<nntp> a verdade eh essa mesmo
<nntp> reconhecimento 0 pra quem ajuda aqui
<nntp> agora o cara da um deslize ja era
<paladinn> sem drama nntp
<nntp> paladinn, queta ae
<sistematico_> paladinn: Isso num é drama, é verdade, tu não concorda porque é mais um "dos que não ajuda".
<paladinn> orra
<paladinn> eu sou o primeiro
<paladinn> a ajudar
<paladinn> sempre
<sergio_br2> nntp: a intençao não era crucificar o Rudolf viu
<paladinn> vcs só trollam
<paladinn> ai depois ajuda na má vontade
<sistematico_> Eu não.
<vitorlobo> sistematico_: q caridoso vc é
<sistematico_> Leia os logs.
<nntp> sergio_br2, so achei que foi errado a maneira que trataram o assunto
<sistematico_> vitorlobo: Não sou caridoso, tento ajudar apenas.
<nntp> sergio_br2, deveria ter falado com ele no pvt
<vitorlobo> sistematico_: gente boa?
<sistematico_> vitorlobo: E gente como você me desistimula dia após dia de entrar aqui.
<vitorlobo> paladinn: vc n sai dessa tpm nunca?
<vitorlobo> sistematico_: como é gente como eu?
<nntp> nao
<paladinn> o sistematico_ é tão ruim que tem bot no canal pra saber que falam mal dele
<sergio_br2> nntp: o que é pvt? privativo?
<nntp> sim
<nntp> sergio_br2, saber o motivo de ta acontecendo isso em pvt o cara noa eh assim sempre
<sistematico_> paladinn: Eu tava testando o ZNC apenas, deixe de ser incoveniente.
<sergio_br2> nntp: no momento não pensei nisso, peço desculpas
<nntp> entao tem algo errado com a pessoa pode ta passando algum perrengue
<sistematico_> paladinn: Brincadeira tem hora.
<nntp> chegar aqui pagando de op e mandando todo mundo comportar eh facil parceiro agora entender o lado das pessoas eh complicado
<paladinn> to falando sério, quem tava era o xispirito
<sergio_br2> nntp: sim sim, foi nossa culpa mesmo, foi mal
<nntp> e ajudar eh uma coisa que eu vejo pouco aqui
<nntp> tem uns 4 ou 5 aqui ativos que ajduam
<nntp> isto eh 10% do canal em geral
<sergio_br2> nntp: para falar a verdade, eu ainda não entendo as coisas aqui no irc, então me desculp
<nntp> ajuda
<nntp> sergio_br2, ta tranquilo
<nntp> semeion, so estou espondo minha visao
<paladinn> nntp relaxa cara
<nntp> paladinn, to relaxado
<nntp> semeion, foi mal ae
<vitorlobo> alguém
<vitorlobo> tem visto a patricia ?
<paladinn> não parece
<paladinn> patricia poeta
<sergio_br2> gente, peço desculpa por mim e pelo adiaswin, não foi nossa intenção entrar aqui pagando de administrador. Só pedimos mais atenção nas conversas aí, o pessoal de fora estranha e pega mal
<paladinn> PKSApks
<paladinn> o q rolou no canal sergio_br2 sou admin aqui tb
<vitorlobo> ouxe
<IdleOne> hggdh: op up please
<hggdh> IdleOne: done
<paladinn> boa
<IdleOne> you got it from here?
<hggdh> IdleOne: the op?
<hggdh> IdleOne: via chanserv
<IdleOne> I mean you can handle any other issues that may arise?
<hggdh> IdleOne: oh, that. Yes, I can
<IdleOne> cool :) feel free to ping if you need to
<hggdh> IdleOne: roger wilco
<Peste_Bubonica> caraio
<Peste_Bubonica> passaram a blade aqui hoje
<Ursinha> SIGH
<Ursinha> que vergonha isso
<Ursinha> que vergonha
<Ursinha> cara, wtf
<Ursinha> pronto
<Ursinha> isso aqui não é a porcaria da casa da sogra
<sistematico__> uhuhuhuhu
<sistematico__> Ursinha: Entre uma desconexão e outra, pude notar que o bixo pegou aqui.
<sistematico__> Minha net tá triste.
<Kazenin> Ursinha, alto lá!
<Kazenin> a casa da minha sogra tem gerência
<Kazenin> aoheohsoua
<Ursinha> huahauhau
<Ursinha> só né
 * Kazenin paga U$$ 1000,00 para Ursinha  ser Ubuntu member ou op
<Ursinha> eu já sou os dois... mas infelizmente sou uma só
<Kazenin> não, eu que estou pagando pra eu ser um ou outro
<Kazenin> =)
<sistematico_> Comentário irrelevante silenciosamente descartado pelo receptor.
<sistematico_> hahahhahahahahahahahhhaha
<sistematico_> PASS THRU
<Kazenin> fiquei no limbo
<Kazenin> kkkkkk
<sistematico_> Kazenin: PASS THRU, acostume-se.
<Kazenin> nem ligo
<Kazenin> kkk
<Kazenin> to aqui escrevendo um script em shell pra monitorar e me avisar sobre a programação do fim do mundo por sms
<sistematico_> Programação?
<Kazenin> isso
<Kazenin> daqui a 1h vai sair na página oficial
<sistematico_> Vai passar alguma coisa na TV durante o fim do mundo? Ou nada especial, como sessão da tarde, tela quente...
<Kazenin> http://porque2012.com/
<sistematico_> Aquela série da Globo sobre o fim do mundo, dá licença, que trocinho chato :|
<Kazenin> não vi
<sistematico_> 2008-2012 porque2012.com
<sistematico_> porque2012.com criado em 2008?
<sistematico_> Surreal.
<sistematico_> Isso sim é o fim do mundo.
<Kazenin> pra vc ver que estão trabalhando há um quadriênio nisso
<sistematico_> Nossa mano, falta do que fazer heim?
<sistematico_> uhuhuhu
<Kazenin> ahoehoshaohua
<sistematico_> Kazenin: Veja pelo lado bom!
<Kazenin> eu sei, vc acha que eu levo isso a sério ?
<sistematico_> Melhor ver essa página do que ser cego!
<sistematico_> :D
<Kazenin> e é melhor ouvir as chamadas apelativas de marketing na tv do que ser surdo
<sistematico_> Kazenin: Se levasse a sério não seria disperdício de tempo, e sim caso psiquiátrico.
<sistematico_> Claro como a água.
<Kazenin> a mídia usou isso muito bem, convenhamos
<sistematico_> Sabe o que eu mais me arrependo sobre o fim do mundo?
<Kazenin> estou louco pra saber
<Kazenin> prossiga
<sistematico_> Foi não ter pensado no mês passado(ou ano passado) em uma espécie de "amuleto protetor de apocalipse" pra poder vender na minha humilde loja.
<sistematico_> :D
<sistematico_> Pelo menos eu ia ganhar uma graninha, vacilei.
<Kazenin> e essa humilde loja, comercializa que tipo de coisa ?
<sistematico_> Eu vendo produtos de informática em geral.
<sistematico_> Acessórios, peças, etc...
<sistematico_> Montei minha loja mês passado, ainda estou bem no começo.
<Kazenin> então ia vir bem a calhar, inclusive pra aqueles que iam ter seus perfis excluidos dos "principais" serviços da internet
<sistematico_> Ah!
<sistematico_> Falando em fim do mundo...
<sistematico_> Já viu o Calendário Maia?!
<Kazenin> sim
<Kazenin> qual parte ?
<sistematico_> Kazenin: http://goo.gl/sNvBW
<sistematico_> Esse eu tenho certeza que não viu.
<sistematico_> Revelador.
<Kazenin> no mínimo intrigante
<sistematico_> Viu?
<Kazenin> vi
<sistematico_> Loucura né?
<sistematico_> O pessoal aqui vai querer ve-lo.
<Kazenin> e ainda há um ser que crie tamanha obra de arte
<sistematico_> uhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhu
<Kazenin> =)
<sistematico_> Esse é o único calendário maia que eu acredito.
<sistematico_> uhuhuhuhuh
<Kazenin> falando nisso ainda não me entregaram o calendário lá no trampo, bem lembrado, vou cobrar
<sistematico_> http://goo.gl/8Gqgx
<Kazenin> sábias palavras
<Kazenin> profetizou
<sistematico_> Meu, sou fã nº1 do Antônio Tabet..
<sistematico_> Genial...
<sistematico_> uhuhuhuhuhuhuh
<Kazenin> kkk
<Leo> Fala galera. boa noite!
<Kazenin> boa
<Kazenin> tudo bonzo?
<Leo> instalei o 12.10 e quando uso o navegador, alguns sites não carregam como o facebook e youtube. alguém sabe consertar isso?
<Kazenin> simplesmente a página não carrega?
<Leo> não carrega corretamente
<Kazenin> no youtube são os videos que não carregam ?
<Leo> a página
<Leo> todos os tópicos ficam como lista
<Leo> outros sites carregam corretamente
<Leo> mas o facebook e youtube não
<Leo> só carregou na primeira vez que usei, depois não funcionou mais
<Leo> tentei vários navegadores, slimboat, konqueror, chrome, firefox e nada
<Kazenin> vc já tentou verificar DNS ?
<Kazenin> trocar, por exemplo?
<Leo> mudar pra 1400?
<Kazenin> não, os endereços IP de DNS
<sistematico_> uhuhuhuhuhu
<Leo> não tentei ainda
<sistematico_> Leo: Domain Name Server, nada mais é, que um IP.
<Kazenin> usar como primário 8.8.8.8 e secundário 200.221.11.101 por exemplo
<Leo> tentei mudar o mtu pra 1400, mas não funcionou
<Leo> como faço isso?
<nntp-off> qq esse cara ta mexendo em mtu
<sistematico_> Kazenin: A melhor coisa(na minha opinião, é descobrir qual IP sua operadora está usando como default).
<Leo> vi em uma comunidade do ubuntu
<Leo> vou dar uma olhada aqui nisso
<Leo> valeu a dica
<sistematico_> Leo: Amigo.
<sistematico_> Leo: Calma.
<sistematico_> Leo: Sabe abrir um terminal?
<Leo> tá aberto aqui
<Kazenin> às vezes o DNS da operadora tá com um delay maior que um que não seja de um provedor
<sistematico_> Leo: sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf
<sistematico_> Leo: Cola exatamente isso, sem o Leo:, óbvio.
<nntp-off> sistematico_, ubuntu nao usa resolv.conf pra configurar dns
<sistematico_> nntp-off: Eu sei.
<sistematico_> nntp-off: É o nm.
<Matheus_Carvalho> boa noite a todos
<nntp-off> ok
<sistematico_> nntp-off: Mas não importa.
<Kazenin> boa
<hggdh> Ursinha: agora estou por cá também
<Ursinha> hggdh, desculpe qq coisa que lhe tenham feito
<Ursinha> s/qq/qualquer/
<hggdh> Ursinha: sem problemas, estou apenas parte triste com o que vi
<Ursinha> hggdh, infelizmente os poucos que ajudam as vezes não tem idéia da responsabilidade que tem
<hggdh> Ursinha: não sei o que ocorreu com o op, mas ele passou dos limites. Mas, se quizeres, daqui em diante posso ajudar
<Ursinha> hggdh, ele deve estar com problemas de ordem pessoal, não é a primeira vez que faz isso recentemente
<hggdh> Ursinha: pena. Ele perdeu os direitos de op
<Ursinha> ele está banido por agora
<sistematico_> Posso me intrometer na conversa?
<Ursinha> sistematico_, a conversa é aberta, diga lá
<sistematico_> Ursinha: Vocês precisam de mais gente responsável cuidando daqui.
<hggdh> sistematico_: por favor, sim, podes
<Ursinha> sistematico_, nós sabemos, mas é dificil achar gente que não se ache acima do bem e do mal
<Ursinha> gente que não seja arrogante
<cfdisk> Ursinha, hey peoples.
<cfdisk> Boa noite.
<cfdisk> =)
<Ursinha> boa noite :)
<Matheus_Carvalho> buenas
<sistematico_> Eu não me incluo, mas tem um bocado de gente legal aqui ->
<Ursinha> opa Matheus_Carvalho
<cfdisk> Ursinha, eu te achei no face
<sistematico_> Gente que fica boa parte do dia ou da noite atenta.
<cfdisk> add voce la.
<Matheus_Carvalho> Ursinha: buenas cumadre ^^
<Matheus_Carvalho> lol ja é dia 21 e o mundo não acabo lol
<sistematico_> Ursinha: Outra coisa que deviam adotar é o TeamSpeak ou Mumble ou qualquer cliente do gênero, não só como uma ferramente de interação pro IRC, mas pra várias finalidades.
<sistematico_> *ferramenta
<kayo> skype?
<sistematico_> Se tivesse uma pessoa bagunçando o canal, isso ajuda a tornar mais ágil qualquer atitude.
<Ursinha> sistematico_, pra que exatamente?
<Ursinha> usamos o g+ quando precisamos conversar
<sistematico_> Ursinha: Se falar.
<Matheus_Carvalho> sistematico_: em relação a chat de voz acho meio complicado cara...
<hggdh> sistematico_: quaisquer uns podem usar Mumble/Skipe/whatever, mas não há como controlar os ditos
<Ursinha> pois é
<sistematico_> Falo isso porque no TargeTDown(http://targetdown.net) nós agimos assim, sei que é uma coisa nada a ver, mas o objetivo do TS é mesmo.
<hggdh> o que não é possível é continuarmos nesta vergonha que este canal está a se tranformar
<Ursinha> sistematico_, o problema é que não dá pra ter pessoas dedicadas sempre aqui
<Ursinha> é dificil ter uma por vez, imagine mais que isso
<Ursinha> hggdh, isso não estava acontecendo mais
<Ursinha> volta e meia aparece um desocupado
<hggdh> Ursinha: alias, o op auto-baniu-se
<Matheus_Carvalho> hggdh: não concordo que aqui esta uma bagunça cara
<sistematico_> Ursinha: Usuário mal-educado sempra vai ter, o que não pode e entrar pro staff ;)
<hggdh> ursinha, por longo tempo estava a *não* acompanhar este canal. Logged-in, sim , mas sem ler
<Matheus_Carvalho> hggdh: frequento a sala ja tem um bom tempo...e de vez que outra aparece um que não tem nada pra fazer pra encher o saco
<Matheus_Carvalho> e falar bobagem
<Ursinha> sistematico_, o Rudolf não costuma se comportar assim, repito, ele deve estar com problemas pessoais e não sobe separar
<Ursinha> paciencia, perdeu os direitos de op
<Ursinha> mas não tem como evitar que esse tipo de coisa aconteça
<Matheus_Carvalho> o rudolf é tri gente boa
<hggdh> Matheus_Carvalho: desculpe-me, por favor. Infelizmente, hoje prestei atenção ao canal. E o que vit foi vergonhoso
<Matheus_Carvalho> não posso comentar pq não estava aqui e não sei o que aconteceu
<Matheus_Carvalho> mas sei dizer que frequento aqui a um bom tempo...e gosto do pessoal...
<hggdh> Ursinha: concordo, é parte da vida.
<Matheus_Carvalho> sempre tem um ou outro que entra pra encher o saco...mas ja sai
<Matheus_Carvalho> e tudo volta ao normal
<sistematico_> Ursinha: Outro ponto, criar um bot(inclusive já tem um aqui) pra ficar com OP e kickar/banir palavrões, isso é muito fácil de se fazer.
<Ursinha> sistematico_, se vc fizer, eu hospedo :)
<sistematico_> Sei lá, minha opinião.
<sistematico_> Ok.
<nntp-off> eggdrop tem ja pronto na net so colar
<Matheus_Carvalho> temm sim
<hggdh> sistematico_: eu pessoalmente acho que auto-kick em palavrão é extremo, prefiro conversa & educação
<Ursinha> imagina o que é a pessoa ficar 1 mes sem sair de casa e ai no dia que resolve ir pro bar volta pra casa e tem 10 janelas de pvt falando que o canal tá uma zona
<Ursinha> é de matar
<sistematico_> O phrik é um.
<sistematico_> Só não sei se kicka.
<Ursinha> sistematico_, se vc criar um bot ai que seja facil de manter, tipo um supybot da vida (igual todos os bots do ubuntu), fica mais fácil
<hggdh> sistematico_: pretendo acompanhar o canal com mais frequencia (se Ursinha aceitar), and posso ajudar
<sistematico_> Eu configurei um eggdrop uma vez, na BrasNET ainda, que ficava com OP e kickava sozinho se alguem falasse palavrão, mas isso deve ter uns 10 anos.
<Matheus_Carvalho> hggdh: cara aqui é um canal aberto...
<Matheus_Carvalho> vc vai ser sempre bem vindo
<hggdh> Matheus_Carvalho: obrigado. Mas agir como um OP, é melhor se conseguimos o OK dos OPs atuais.
<Matheus_Carvalho> não estou falando em agir como OP...fique com uma pessoa normal...ajude no canal
<sistematico_> Mas sei lá, é uma opinião minha, pra mim, é indiferente se alguem entrar aqui e ficar xingando 10 horas seguidas, eu simplesmente ignoro e vou continuar frequentando o canal..
<Matheus_Carvalho> conversa...conheça as pessoas
<Matheus_Carvalho> sistematico_: concordo contigo
<sistematico_> Né? :)
<sistematico_> Apesar de ser inconveniente, eu nem ligo, hehehehe
<hggdh> sistematico_: infelizmente, temos um padrão a ser mantido. Não é apenas inconveniente, este comportamento espanta outros a começar no Ubuntu
<sistematico_> hggdh: Só fico aqui pra ajudar, as vezes sou arrogante, as vezes sou chato, mas isso é da minha natureza, tento melhorar no que posso, defeitos, todos temos.
<Ursinha> exatamente o que o hggdh disse
<sistematico_> As vezes solto umas piadas infâmes.
<sistematico_> heh
<sistematico_> hggdh: É, aí eu já não sei.
<nntp-off> eu acho que tem ferramentas pra isso e deve ser usadas
<nntp-off> bot e op no canal constantemente
<nntp-off> so isso simples
<hggdh> sistematico_: é muito difícil ser um OP. É necessário bastante paciencia, e muito couro grosso
<sistematico_> nntp-off: Por mim, colocava uns 10 bot e uma porrada de gente no akick!
<sistematico_> uhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhu
<sistematico_> hggdh: Com certeza.
<Matheus_Carvalho> uhuuuuuuuuu vamu kika tudoooooooooooo
<nntp-off> sistematico_, eh isso funciona legal sim
<nntp-off> sistematico_, o cara nao fala mais palvrao e acaba o flood
<sistematico_> hggdh: Mas seu couro deve ser de uma espessura considerável, porque tu já é OP, certo?
<sistematico_> heh
<sistematico_> nntp-off: Verdade.
<nntp-off> agora a comunidade poderia ajudar mais esse canal tmb
<Ursinha> nntp-off, mas a comunidade ajuda
<nntp-off> pouco
<hggdh> sistematico_: sou, mas neste canal apenas por ser um membro da comunidade. Meus canais são outros, mais limitados
<sistematico_> nntp-off: Outra esculhambação que rola muito aqui, vezes por falta de experiência, vezes por falta de bom senso mesmo, os caras usam ENTER como espaço e colam saídas kilométricas no canal.
<sergio_br2> nntp-off: sim, a comunidade tem que participar mais aqui.
<sergio_br2> Vou tentar entrar com mais frequencia aqui
<sergio_br2> ow, o empathy não tem opção para trocar a codificação aqui né
<nntp-off> sergio_br2, usa xchat vai ser mais feliz
<sergio_br21> caraca velho, to recebendo tudo em chinês no Pidgin
<sistematico_> sergio_br2: Eu acredito que a codificação mais correta aqui, seja a IRC (Latin/UTF-8) que é híbrida.
<sergio_br21> já tá UTF-8, desde a época q vcs me ajudaram nisso (esta só no Pigdin)
<sistematico_> sergio_br21: Eu não uso Ubuntu, mas pra mim tanto o Pidgin como o Empathy funcionam normal com acento aqui.
 * hggdh usa o weechat (em Ubuntu_
<sergio_br21> caraca, vou de xchat mesmo
<hggdh> sistematico_: ENTER como espaço... só educação e paciencia para resolver. É como aqueles que interjeitam ', sabe? ' ao falar
<andretyn> bem, se o mundo não acabar até o meio-dia, vou reclamar para o todo-poderoso, que coisa, sempre que a gente quer ver uma coisa, sempre atrasa:)
<Matheus_Carvalho> AFFFFFFFFFFF ODEIO MINHA INTERNET
<Matheus_Carvalho> bom bamgazada...
<Matheus_Carvalho> vim me dispidir de vcs
<sergio_br2> q treta esse xchat, rsrs
<hggdh> bem. Sou velho, e estou cansado, e amanhã (por cá, ainda amanhã) trabalho. Boas noites a todos.
<Matheus_Carvalho> caso o mundo acabe enquanto eu durma
<Matheus_Carvalho> foi bom conhecer todos
<Matheus_Carvalho> caso não acabe
<Matheus_Carvalho> amanha tamo ai denovo lol
<sergio_br2> q drama esse matheus, haha
<andretyn> o/ Matheus_Carvalho
<Matheus_Carvalho> amanha tamo ai denovo lol
<Matheus_Carvalho> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<hggdh> Matheus_Carvalho: cheers. L'chaim. Até amanhã
<Matheus_Carvalho> té amanha gambazada...fiquem bem...
<Matheus_Carvalho> abrass all
<Matheus_Carvalho> fuiiii
<sistematico_> Depois eu volto.
<sistematico_> Valeu.
<fslima0> oi alguem ta me vendo?
<nntp> bom dia
<sergio_br2> Olá à todos! Estou usando o Empathy, mas não consigo trocar a codificação dele (não há opção para isso), está vindo muita coisa errada, relacionado à acentuação... alguém tem solução? Eu tenho o xchat instalado aqui, mas não curti muito não
<YokoBR> Galera, não sei mais o que fzer
<YokoBR> to com ubuntu 12.04, postfix, apache e php
<YokoBR> meu servidor só envia alguns tipos de email... tipo, se envio um newsletter, não vai
<YokoBR> se envio um email só, por um form, ele vai
<sergio_br2> YokoBR: não entendo dessas coisas, mas procurando na net, achei isso: http://www.postfix.org/DEBUG_README.html
<sergio_br2> não sei se vc postou antes, os logs ajudariam muito
<sergio_br2> YokoBR: os logs se encontram onde? em /var/log/maillog ou em /var/log/mail ?
<LordMagicCube> bom dia
<YokoBR> ow
<YokoBR> recebi 2 avisos
<YokoBR>  Blocked BAD-HEADER, <www-data@mail.sindifes.org.br>
<YokoBR> Not-Delivered, <www-data@mail.sindifes.org.br> -> <vilmacs@ufmg.br>, quarantine PIwAlZ3WKs1s, Message-ID: <201212191$
<sergio_br2> é
<sergio_br2> alguém manda algo com acentuações, ^~`´ por favor
<adiaswin> pelo visto o mundo nao acabou....
<sergio_br2> adiaswin: manda alguma coisa com acentuação aí para mim
<sergio_br2> adiaswin: para vc, tá chegando legal essas acentuações? ou tá chegando um monte de "?" para vc?
<adiaswin> cara nao entendi sua pergunta
<adiaswin> bem ah sim conssigo ver as acentuaçoes
<sergio_br2> o seu "acentuaçoes" veio como acentua?oes
<adiaswin> sim
<sergio_br2> maçã chega aí para vc como "ma??"
<sergio_br2> ou vó chega como "v?" ?
<adiaswin> sim men nao conssigo ver as acentuaçoes
<adiaswin> sergio aparentemente e um problema com as fontes
<adiaswin> irei dar uma pesquisada para descoprir o que è
<sergio_br2> adiaswin, eu já sei qual o problema, é problema com codificação, o Empathy usa UTF-8, mas aqui neste chat é ISO-8859-1. Já tentei mudar essa opção em ~/.mission-control/accounts/accounts.cfg mas aparentemente o empathy força a opção UTF-8 ao iniciar.
<adiaswin> tenta o xchat entao
<sergio_br2> não curti ele, quero resolver o problema no empathy. E parece que havia bug aberto para isso, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/685067
<adiaswin> cara e um bug da epoca do ubuntu 11.04
<adiaswin> aparentemente  ainda nao foi resolvido
<adiaswin> vou dar uma procurada no google para ver como resolve-lo
<sergio_br2> tive q entrar em contato com o canal do #gnome, não acha fácil isso na net
<sergio_br2> manda uma série de caracteres para mim, com acentuação e ce-cedilha por favor
<adiaswin> beleza la vai
<adiaswin> *&¨¨$%$#@!ç*+.
<hggdh> sergio_br2: é Sérgio, ou Sergio?
<sergio_br2> oxi, tá funcionando uai
<sergio_br2> é Sérgio
<hggdh> :-)
<sergio_br2> hggdh, vc está usando UTF-8 aí?
<hggdh> sergio_br2: meu deault é utf-8, sim
<sergio_br2> Uma dúvida, se eu tiver com uma outra codificação, chinesa por exemplo, chega normal para vcs? Tipo, depende dos dois lados?
<sergio_br2> pq eu to achando que se a pessoa tiver ISO-8859-1, aí chega diferente pra mim, pq é UTF-8
<sergio_br2> hggdh, aqui tá UTF-8 também
<adiaswin> sergio estou usando a configuraçao padrao do xchat aparentemente e utf-8
<sergio_br2> adiaswin, o seu está chegando zuado, sem acentuações
<sergio_br2> adiaswin, tira um printscreen da tela e manda para mim, por favor
<adiaswin> beleza la vai
<sergio_br2> adiaswin, foi?
<adiaswin> enviei
<sergio_br2> valeu
<sergio_br2> caraca, o q digito chega normal aí, mas tem coisa que vc digita que não chega as vezes, tipo o "ç"
<adiaswin> cara so aconteceu ontem hoje ta normal
<adiaswin> naquela conversa chegava algumas coisas estanhas
<adiaswin> mas eu conssequia interpretar
<sergio_br2> não, deve ser um problema do Empathy mesmo, todas as vezes que vc mandou um "ç" aqui chegou como "?"
<sergio_br2> eu também, mas é algo q não podia acontecer no Empathy
<adiaswin> cara e um bug bem chato agora estou procurando
<sergio_br2> acho q vou reabrir o bug no launchpad
<adiaswin> e uma boa ideia
<sergio_br2> o bom dos americanos é que eles em geral só lembram dos caracteres deles né
<adiaswin> os americanos sao um bando de egoistas
<sergio_br2> Eu só não entendi, o hggdh está usando UTF-8, e chega normal aqui, mas vc também usa UTF-8, e não chega normal
<adiaswin> parece que o xchat tem o mesmo bug
<sergio_br2> pq?
<adiaswin> nao sei
<sergio_br2> aqui no printscreen tá normal ué
<adiaswin> so chegou estranho ontem
<adiaswin> depois que eu resetei o modem da net voltou ao normal
<sergio_br2> vixi
<sergio_br2> adiaswin, pula lá para outra janela
<sergio_br2> Alguém sabe me dizer por que "IRC (Latin/Unicode Hybrid)" não é compatível com "UTF-8 (Unicode)" no Xchat?
<adiaswin> nada nao achei esta janela
<sergio_br2> essa janela aparece quando vc abre o Xchat, pelo menos aqui no Ubuntu 12.04
<adiaswin> estou no xubuntu 12.10
<sergio_br2> fecha o Xchat, e abre ele de novo, vc conecta aqui direto ou aparece uma tela para escolher a rede?
<adiaswin> vou fechar e depois te digo espera ai
<adiaswin> sergio achei a janela
<adiaswin> mudei para UTF-8
<adiaswin> pediu a rede entao selecionei uma opçao editar e mudei para UTF-8
<sergio_br2> adiaswin, é isso mesmo
<sergio_br2> manda um "café" e "maçã" para mim
<adiaswin> ok
<adiaswin> cafè
<adiaswin> maçã
<sergio_br2> rsrs, cafè ou café ??
<adiaswin> opa falha minha
<adiaswin> cafè
<sergio_br2> blz, agora está funcionando
<sergio_br2> Então afinal não era eu que estava errado... o  Xchat devia ter como padrão o UTF-8
<sergio_br2> Não sei dizer se o problema está no Empathy, Xchat ou nos dois
<adiaswin> parece que e no xchat
<sergio_br2> aqui no "Tópico", aparece uns caracteres trocados também
<adiaswin> como aparece
<sergio_br2> Olha só:   Baixem torrents! || Canal t?cnico do Ubuntu em Portugu?s do Brasil ||
<adiaswin> estranho no meu aparece normal veja:Baixem torrents! || Canal técnico do Ubuntu em Português do Brasil |
<sergio_br2> isso aí é coisa do empathy
<adiaswin> so pode deve ser aquele bug
<sergio_br2> ressuscitei o report de bug lá no launchpad, dêem uma olhada: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/685067
<sergio_br2> quem postou isso foi inclusive o falecido André Gondim...
<sergio_br2> caramba, um cara lá marcou o bug como incompleto... alguém que usa o Empathy para entrar no IRC, me dê uma mão em https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/685067
<sergio_br2> cara, q chato falar em inglês com os outros... rsrs
<sergio_br2> adiaswin: vc entrou pelo Empathy?
<adiaswin> xchat nao sei como entrar pelo empathy
<sergio_br2> Abre o Empathy, vá em Editar -> Contas, ou aperte F4 simplesmente
<adiaswin> ok
<sergio_br2> adicione uma conta, escolha o protocolo IRC, coloque um apelido e aperte conectar
<sergio_br2> depois disso me dá um toque
<adiaswin> espera ai sergio estou com um pequeno problema no pc
<adiaswin> terei que reiniciar tudo
<adiaswin> espera ai
<sergio_br2> vish
<adiaswin> sergio como ligo o empathy ao irc
<sergio_br2> Abre o Empathy, vá em Editar -> Contas, ou aperte F4 simplesmente
<sergio_br2> adicione uma conta, escolha o protocolo IRC, coloque um apelido e aperte conectar
<hggdh> opa. Fui ver minha configuração do weechat, e estou a usar ISO-8859-1, não utf-8.
<adiaswin> sergio no empathy do ubuntu 12.10 nao tem esta opçao
<adiaswin> se preciono f4
<adiaswin> entro dentro de uma janela pedindo para eu selecionar uma conta mas nao tem a opçao de protocolo....
<nntp> IRC (Latin/Unicode Hybrid) << esse eh o charset do xchat
<nntp> so uma dica pra vcs sebuba hggdh e adiaswin
<hggdh> adiaswin: talvez tenhas que instalar telepathy-haze, até onde me recordo, empathy per se não tem suporte para IRC
<sergio_br2> adiaswin: vc tem que clicar no botãozinho para adicionar uma conta
<sergio_br2> adicionou uma conta?
<hggdh> nntp: não uso xchat ou empathy
<adiaswin> se o windows live servir sim
<sergio_br2> q windows live mano??? rsrs
<nntp> haze
<nntp> acho que eh pra msn
<adiaswin> sim o msn
<adiaswin> adicionei
<adiaswin> sergio ta russo pra mim veja tentei instalar o telepathy-haze pelo terminal e recebi que ja tenho este progrma na verçao mais nova
<adiaswin> cara que soluçao
<adiaswin> nao estou conssequindo ver nada
<sergio_br2> nntp: o charset não deveria ser UTF-8 no XChat?
<sergio_br2> adiaswin, vc consegue achar uns protocolos aí? o IRC está na lista dos protocolos
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2:  no windows o charset n funfa direito
<vitorlobo> n sei pq
<vitorlobo> o coding do windows é bugadao
<sergio_br2> será que não tem que adicionar plugin no Empathy do ubuntu 12.10? vi em algum lugar isso
<adiaswin> cara nao tem o menu de protocolos
<sergio_br2> então se eu colocar UTF-8 no rwindows, não funfa?
<sergio_br2> adiaswin, tira um printscreen e manda pra mim
<adiaswin> ja enviei
<sergio_br2> puts, os caras mudaram o empathy no gnome 3.6
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2:  funfa ISO-8859-1
<sergio_br2> windows é uma merda, fala sério
<sergio_br2> para todos padrões, a M$ dá um jeito de zoar né
<sergio_br2> adiaswin, dá uma olhada: https://live.gnome.org/Empathy/FAQ#How_can_I_connect_to_IRC_in_Empathy_.3F
<adiaswin> ok
<sergio_br2> tem que ter instalado o telepathy-idle
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2: pior o ms.dos q não interpreta a saída dos códigos da maneira correta....sempre vc tem q botar um system.pause da vida...no fim
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2: n sei pq ainda existe esse ms.dos
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> negócio mais falido
<sergio_br2> vitorlobo: vc fala do prompt de comando do rwindows?
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2:  é
<sergio_br2> humm
<adiaswin> nada cara tentei instalar e o terminal diz que ja tenho a verçao mais novo
<sergio_br2> o pessoal aqui na facu aprende C errado por conta dessa porcaria. O pessoal pensa que system("pause") faz parte da linguagem....
<sergio_br2> adiaswin, dá uma olhada nos plugins do Empathy, creio que um deles habilita o IRC
<adiaswin> caramba velho onde olho este prugins.....
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2: pior q é assim em todas outras linguagens
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2: python mesmo vc tem q botar raw_input() no fim
<sergio_br2> esquece, tava falando besteira, plugin quem tem é o Pidgin... caraca, o pessoal do gnome tá matando o desktop deles
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2:  ou é system.pause ou getchar();
<sergio_br2> vou dar uma olhada aqui no virtualbox
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2:  e parece q n corrigiram isso rs..deveriam abolir essa bosta
<sergio_br2> getchar(); é mais universal, não é?
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2:  system.pause é pra pausar mesmo...getchar é tipo..esperando ate vc entrar com alguma tecla....antes de fechar
<sergio_br2> sim, getchar é o que uso em programas. Se não fica cheio de variáveis de ambiente
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2:  esse povo conservador de faculdade eu nem sei oq pensar cara....aprender C em windows af
<sergio_br2> bora lá baixar o ubuntu 12.10 32 bits
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2:  ai vem com aquele dev c++ tenso
<sergio_br2> cara, o primeiro passo na facu eram ensinar programação em ambiente unix, com GNU/Linux
<sergio_br2> conheço programador que tem pavor de Linux... é brincadeira né
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2: se bem q é uma evolução até...algumas faculdades aqui ficam em cima de pascal e vb
<sergio_br2> visual basic??? aarrrhhgggg
<vitorlobo> sim
<vitorlobo> triste ne
<sergio_br2> bota conservador nisso
<sergio_br2> eu aprendi essa porcaria no técnico
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2:  e pascal pra evoluir pra delphi depois
<sergio_br2> se quer algo fácil como visual basic, aprendam Java e matisse do Netbeans
<sergio_br2> delphi é brincadeira né
<sergio_br2> dá até raiva pensar nessas coisas
<sergio_br2> Pascal não serve para nada, só para aprender a programar...
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2: professor universitário que se rende a docencia sem acompanhar a evolução da t.i.....são prejudiciais..demais
<sergio_br2> vitorlobo: e não são poucos né
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2:  suspeito q sejam a maioria
<vitorlobo> e que tenha poucos que realmente fazem algo por fora....pra acompanhar
<vitorlobo> q nao se encostam
<sergio_br2> triste realidade, e os alunos vão na onda
<sergio_br2> se o prof é engessado, imagina os alunos
<sergio_br2> aqui na facu, o pessoal tem uma mania de usar MatLab
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2: recentemnete fui pra uma entrevista de trabalho no senai....e o entrevistador é professor universitário de programação....
<sergio_br2> e tem prof meu que nem sabia q existia algo chamado GNU Octave
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2: totalmente rendidos a sistemas pré-moldados microsoft....totalmente mesmo...
<vitorlobo> professor adonai..lembro o nome do maldito rs
<sergio_br2> vitorlobo: tipo, os caras não conseguem pensar nem um pouco fora da caixa né
<vitorlobo> dai ele: Linux? ah..linux..rodo aqui na minha maquina virtual..legalzinho o linux..mas não nos serve para muita coisa nao
<sergio_br2> isso me enoja
<vitorlobo> ele: aqui usamos microsoft office, microsoft shared point
<sergio_br2> isso aí se chama preguiça
<vitorlobo> dai ele: vc programa em que?
<sergio_br2> tudo M$ né
<vitorlobo> dai eu: python
<vitorlobo> dai ele: fai oq?
<sergio_br2> pow, python é mto louco
<vitorlobo> dai ele: oq isso faz?
<vitorlobo> auhahuauhauhahahuahauahuauhaa
<sergio_br2> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> mas porra....
<vitorlobo> chegar ao ponto de não saber
<sergio_br2> a criatura nem sabe o que é Python velho, brincadeira
<ansix> tirem o ódio de seus corações
<sergio_br2> e Python é super conhecido
<vitorlobo> poisé
<vitorlobo> ele ate disse
<vitorlobo> "q q deu nesses estudantes universitários...a gente ensina delphi a eles q o cara vem pra cá dizendo q programa numa lingua com nome de cobra "
<vitorlobo> ele disse isso quando eu tava saindo
<vitorlobo> velho
<sergio_br2> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> eu quase vomito
<vitorlobo> auhauhaauhauhahuaa
<sergio_br2> caraca mano
<sergio_br2> que tenso
<vitorlobo> do senai velho
<vitorlobo> como q pode?
<vitorlobo> o cara gerencia o sistema la
<sergio_br2> já estudei no senai
<ansix> não sei pq as pessoas acham que faculdade é curso de programação
<vitorlobo> ansix: uhaauhauha né
<sergio_br2> os caras são muito ortodoxos, muito conservadores
<sergio_br2> e deve ter umas parcerias ferradas com a M$, o senai
<vitorlobo> ansix: o cara q n compre livre e coma-o não...q sai da universidade/facul tão verde qto quando entrou...
<sergio_br2> vitorlobo, isso é verdade
<sergio_br2> entra sabendo quase nada na facu, sai sabendo que não sabe nada
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2:  se bem q eu não me surpreenderia em ver aquele tipo de avisao nao programa ilegivel, chave invalida
<vitorlobo> q aparece no windows
<ansix> faculdade não é pra ensinar linguagem de programação, é pra ensinar conceitos
<vitorlobo> aquilo aparece até em monitor de aeroporto
<ansix> a linguagem não importa
<ansix> quando você terminar a faculdade já pode ter uma nova que nem existia quando você tava lá :)
<adiaswin> amigos desisti
<vitorlobo> ansix: se a mentalidade fosse assim de verdade, não exigiam de vc conhecimento de programação em linguagens especificas e muito menos em linguagens tão conservadoras
<vitorlobo> ansix: n vao fazer uma reforma nesse sistema tão cedo
<adiaswin> quanto o windows sabe o que eu fiz desde que entrei no linux
<ansix> vitorlobo, qual curso voce fez/faz?
<adiaswin> joquei quela porcaria no lixo porque lugar de lixo e no lixo
<vitorlobo> uhahuauhahuauhauhaa
<sergio_br2> adiaswin, to baixando aki o ubuntu, vou ver o q tá dando
<ansix> todo fanatismo é burrice :)
<sergio_br2> ow, os caras aqui na minha facu são vidrados em MatLab
<sergio_br2> ansix, não é fanatismo
<ansix> voce tem que usar o que for melhor pra resolver o seu problema
<ansix> engraçado é um nego que gosta de game, ai tem um jogo que só tem no windows e o cara fica sofrendo usando wine hehehe
<sergio_br2> ansix, tenta fazer as coisas certas, ou vc paga 400 contos num MatLab, ou vc usa o GNU Octave ou Scilab, manja? Fazem a mesma coisa, mas vc não precisa piratear para isso.
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2:  programador com pavor de linux , vira burro de carga de empresa privada e n vai além disso.....daquele perfil do programador que aprende a tirar e por tijolo igual a pedreiro....poe tijolo, tira, poe, passa a argamassa e reboca
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2: nunca vao abrir um código de um programa em desenvolvimento bem documentado e aprender como o sistema funciona
<ansix> eu uso osx, windows, linux, bsd… o que for melhor pra mim no que eu for fazer
<sergio_br2> vitorlobo, pior que é isso mesmo, o cara fica superdependente de todos e tudo
<sergio_br2> ansix, o windows para mim é melhor em algumas coisas, mas não consigo mais usar ele. Minhas convicções e o que eu sei como a M$ é danosa para todo o ecossistema de TI, não permitem que eu volte
<ansix> é, mas as vezes você precisa dele
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2:  o FLISOL ...Festival Latino americano de instalaçao de software livre desse aano aqui...pense na vergonha auhauhahuaa
<sergio_br2> ansix, para falar a verdade, faz um tempão que não uso o windows, e olha q faço engenharia elétrica
<ansix> sorte sua hehehe
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2:  o evento foi patrocinado pelo Debian, OpenSuse, Fedora e ArchLinux
<sergio_br2> tem um programa de windows q roda até q bem no wine, o Labcenter Proteus
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2: mas todos os palestrantes...apresentaram soluções open-source em sistemas operacionais privados...muito apple principalmente
<sergio_br2> que tem esse flisol? eu queria ter participado esse ano
<sergio_br2> aff, isso aí é zuado heim
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2: isso pra mim foi uma ofensa...principalmente pq o evento foi patrocinado por sistemas operacionais livres
<ansix> vitorlobo, as soluções eram presas ao SO privado (osx) ?
<ansix> eram o q? objective c + cocoa ?
<sergio_br2> tipo, foi igual à propaganda da FSF: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Unfx2qCj6Ao
<vitorlobo> ansix:  eles alegaram que não são obrigados a usar s.o livre..mas que podem usar software livre no sistema que quiserem e que isso é a jogada..a sacada deles
<vitorlobo> que é tão livre que podem usar como quiserem
<ansix> e qual é o problema disso? melhor ainda hehehe
<vitorlobo> po blz..se a mirosoft ou o mac tivessem patrocinando o evento
<sergio_br2> sei lá, se é flisol, tinha q ser tudo mostrado usando Ubuntu, debian e etc
<vitorlobo> justificaria o jabá
<vitorlobo> mas porra
<ansix> mostra que independente do SO, eles rodam o negocio
<vitorlobo> ansix: o problema é que quem tava botando dinheiro no evento de instalação de software-livre eram sistemas operacionais livres auhahaua
<sergio_br2> é a mesma coisa eu chegar lá na facu, pagar de defensor do software livre, e usar meu macbook para fazer apresentações... isso desmoraliza geral
<vitorlobo> ansix:  e isso foi na sala de desenvolvimento ainda
<ansix> sim cara, se o palestrante tem um macbook
<ansix> ai o cara vai formatar e colocar o linux
<ansix> só pq vai apresentar lá?
<ansix> qual é o sentido disso?
<ansix> eheheh
<vitorlobo> se ele tem macbook
<vitorlobo> ele tem dinheiro
<vitorlobo> se ele tem dinheiro
<sergio_br2> ansix, não precisa formatar, mas que custa rodar um cd-live
<vitorlobo> auhahuahuahuahuaa
<vitorlobo> poisé
<ansix> pra que esse trabalho se o que ele vai mostrar já tá funcionando? ehehe
<sergio_br2> nessas apresentações, conta muito essas coisas
<vitorlobo> e outra...fica meio que..parecendo que o software-livre sempre é uma segunda alternativa
<vitorlobo> vc abre o macosX e abre o linux emulado
<vitorlobo> ou o windows com linux emulado
<sergio_br2> fica parecendo q software livre é melhor para os outros, não para vc né
<ansix> FiLHuX, tu ainda entra aqui? asdfas
<vitorlobo> o principal sempre será o sistema base
<vitorlobo> ansix: eu desci a madeira na critica ao evento
<sergio_br2> mas a questão disso tudo é que até prof ou profissionais ficam presos
<ansix> vitorlobo, nao cara, se a debian, o ubuntu, ou o que seja
<ansix> tava patrocinando
<vitorlobo> deixa até ver se responderam
<ansix> pq ela não deu um notebook
<ansix> com o SO instalado?
<ansix> certamente o notebook era pessoal do cara
<ansix> ele coloca o que quiser lá
<ansix> ehhee
<sergio_br2> ansix, coloca o que quiser, mas q perde a moral perde
<ansix> o cara não tem que instalar um negocio lá só pra agradar alguem
<vitorlobo> por respeito
<vitorlobo> olha o nome do evento
<ansix> eu écho que perdis o moral se ele colocasse, falta de personalidade :P
<vitorlobo> rs
<ansix> *acho
<sergio_br2> ansix, não tem mesmo, mas se é um evento de INSTALAÇÃO DE SOFTWARE LIVRE, então deviam vir com um Ubuntu por exemplo instalado... isso trás mais segurança para quem está instalando
<alessandrocs> ola pessoal, tudo bem ?
<sergio_br2> fala aí
<ansix> o objetivo da apresentacao do cara era o S.O.?
<ansix> ou ele tava apresentando outra coisa?
<ansix> tinha a ver com S.O.?
<alessandrocs> Sou bem novota em ambiente Linux e baixei a imagem ISO do Ubuntu 12.10, gravei no DVD e dei boot no micro por ele..  mas aparece UBUNTU 12.10 e 4 pontinhos brancos em baixo que vao ficando laranja e nao sai disso.
<vitorlobo> sempre tem
<alessandrocs> alguem sabe o que pode ser ??
<vitorlobo> ansix: a coisa foi tao escrota
<vitorlobo> ansix: q mais da metada de quem tava na sala, saiu bem antes do evento terminar
<vitorlobo> alguns bem revoltados
<ansix> hehehhee
<ansix> isso parece muçulmanos que matam um cara pq ele é de outra religião
<vitorlobo> ansix: teve um mesmo q saiu da sala com a tela do notebook ligada com o jogo "paciencia" voltada para tras..pra tdo mundo ver
<ansix> isso é coisa de retardado
<sergio_br2> alessandrocs
<alessandrocs> ola sergio_br2
<sergio_br2> alessandrocs: vc chegou a dar uma olhada no fórum do ubuntu? alguém lá teve o mesmo problema q vc
<sergio_br2> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/
<sergio_br2> alessandrocs, fica carregando e não sai disso nunca mais?
<alessandrocs> nao olhei nao... procuro como ?? que erro é esse ?
<sergio_br2> não é parecido com esse não né: http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,102231.0.html
<vitorlobo> ansix:  eram 2 salas..uma de desenvolvimento e outra de infra...a da infra do começo ao fim foram apresentados em s.o linux...inclusive de uma distro feita aqui na BA
<vitorlobo> ansix: eu achei muito escroto na sala de desenvolvimento os caras sequer apresentar uma sequer palestra com s.o linux
<sergio_br2> alessandrocs, não to conseguindo achar lá, já tentou instalar/rodar o Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2: 2 dias depois..no mesmo lugar teve um evento da microsoft.....fui com uma camisa com esas estampa aqui: https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/540304_389608214417774_1115424080_n.jpg
<alessandrocs> sergio_br2, o 12.04 ainda não.. baixei direto o 12.10..  Ai da boot, aparece o nome Ubunt 12.10 e 4 pontinhos brancos que vao ficando laranja como se fosse uma barra de progresso, mas nao sai disso..  ja deixei quase 1 hora pra ver e nao sai disso.
<vitorlobo> e fiz pra um brother outra com essa: https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/548527_389608241084438_1929884617_n.jpg
 * vitorlobo rindo
<sergio_br2> alessandrocs, baixa o 12.04, e vê se continua o mesmo problema
<alessandrocs> ok.. vou tentar, valeu sergio_br2
<sergio_br2> vitorlobo: kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> uhaahuauhaa
<vitorlobo> mta cara de pau ne
<sergio_br2> os caras não falaram nada?
<vitorlobo> ficaram olhando torto pra nos
<vitorlobo> mas ficaram de boa
<vitorlobo> auhauhahaua
<sergio_br2> auhsusahasuhauh
<sergio_br2> da hora
<vitorlobo> a maioria
<vitorlobo> ficou foi rindo mesmo
<vitorlobo> os alunos
<vitorlobo> pq alguns n entenderam a mensagem
<vitorlobo> n entendiam oq significava o pinguim
<vitorlobo> outros ja sacaram decara
<sergio_br2> mensagem subliminar isso
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2:  olha quem patrocinou o evento https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/581195_396645003714095_1092103124_n.jpg
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2: foi o certificado q recebi
<vitorlobo> olha em baixo
<vitorlobo> esse K é uma distro linux tbm
<alessandrocs> sergio_br2, no site http://www.ubuntu-br.org/download os Links tanto direto como torrent estão com problemas e nao abrem...  algum outro lugar que posso baixar ?
<sergio_br2> Caraca, se foi as distros mesmo que patrocinaram, elas mereciam ter um merchandise por parte dos palestrantes
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2:  foi po....por isso to dizendo
<vitorlobo> alessandrocs:  vai no site oficial ...br é tdo fuleragem
<sergio_br2> alessandrocs, estou procurando
<ansix> cara, esses eventos geralmente os palestrantes sao voluntarios
<ansix> eles nao ganham nada com isso
<sergio_br2> o br é meio defasado mesmo
<vitorlobo> alessandrocs:  http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<alessandrocs> vitorlobo, valeu
<ansix> eles nao ganham nada com isso
<vitorlobo> ansix:  pior...o opensuse distribuio durante o evento..dvd's de instalação do s.o
<sergio_br2> alessandrocs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<sergio_br2> lá tem torrent
<vitorlobo> ansix: e ninguém usou o suse la pra fazer um jabázin
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> ansix: de graça
<sergio_br2> ansix: na boa, o cara usar macOX ou windows nesses tipos de apresentações, dá para ver o quanto ele vesta a camisa do software livre
<ansix> teste
<sergio_br2> ansix: na boa, o cara usar macOX ou windows nesses tipos de apresentações, dá para ver o quanto ele vesta a camisa do software livre
<ansix> janela bugou hehehe
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2:  pior q os fdp vestem mesmo a porra da camisa UHAHUAUHAAHUAA
<vitorlobo> apresentam com a camisa do avento
<adiaswin> o janelas ja e bugado desde do nasimento
<alessandrocs> sergio_br2, obrigado pelo link.. ja comecei a baixar o arquivo ISO mesmo.. vai terminar de baixar em 25 minutos.
<sergio_br2> vitorlobo, eles vestem no sentido literal só né
<vitorlobo> é
<ansix> sim, voltando...
<ansix> sao voluntarios
<ansix> eu aqui com meu macbook
<ansix> se eu fosse palestrar em algum canto
<ansix> fod*-se quem achasse ruim que nao tem um linux aqui
<ansix> hehehe
<xGrind> vitorlobo, \o
<sergio_br2> ansix, siga nossas orientações, se vc for falar de software livre, use o ubuntu no seu macox, as pessoas irão se interessar mais
<adiaswin> verdade
<vitorlobo> ansix:  por outro lado vc ficaria constrangido se a maioria dos palestrantes rodassem linux por consideração ao nome do evento e patrocinadores
<vitorlobo> ansix: se dessem exemplo
<vitorlobo> xGrind: ae \o
<ansix> se as pessoas querem ser tão metidas a hacker fodão do linux, pra começar não seria usando ubuntu que iriam aparecer
<ansix> rs
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2:  eis uma vitima do conservadorismo em desenvolvimento computacional >>> xGrind pergunta q q ele tava aprendendo até pouco tempo como linguagem de programação
<ansix> tinha que ser pelo menos um gentoo kkk
<vitorlobo> auhauhahahaaa
<ansix> ou slackware
<ansix> :P
<adiaswin> ou archlinux
<xGrind> vitorlobo, eu? kk
<ansix> é, coisas assim
<xGrind> visual g ><
<vitorlobo> ansix: a ideia n é essa...mas sim, de apresentar um sistema mais seguro, estável, free, aberto, mais democrático etc.....agora se for para aparecer...usa logo bsd q nem linux é.....mas segue a mesma filosofia
<vitorlobo> :P
<sergio_br2> ansix: na boa, aparecer num evento de software livre e apresentar com Mac ou Windows, é a mesma coisa que a China faz ao falar do seu comunismo para os outros, aí vc vê Hong Kong, Macau, e outras regiões da China... tudo capitalista!!!!! Bela moral a da China né
<ansix> vitorlobo, osx é praticamente um bsd :)
<vitorlobo> ansix: so que a grande diferença..um aberto e outro fechado
<sergio_br2> osx é um bsd, só que não... é fechado pow!
<vitorlobo> ansix: vc vai comparar mulher virgem de mulher desvirginada? jamais
<ansix> eu não vejo problema com isso
 * vitorlobo q comparação escrota
<sergio_br2> ansix: pense na minha comparação com a china, rsrsrs
<ansix> vitorlobo, você desenvolve alguma coisa no kernel no linux?
<vitorlobo> ansix:  ainda n cheguei la :) e vc?
<espanca> nobb
<espanca> noob
<espanca> noobb
<espanca>  noobb
<espanca>  noobb
<espanca>  noobb
<espanca>  noobb
<espanca>  noobb
<espanca>  noobb
<xGrind> espanca, tinha q ser o otario do megalinux. vaza troxa
<sergio_br2> ansix, pelo amor de Linus e Stallman, se for dar uma palestra de soft livre, pelo amor, usa Ubuntu, não vai mostrar as coisas no mac nao
<ansix> o linus vai apresentar no linux pra vender o peixe dele :P
<ansix> nem distribuicao ele vai user
<ansix> *usar
<ansix> hhee
<ansix> vai usar o bootloader carregando um emulador de terminal que ele fez
<ansix> com kernel do linux
<ansix> =P
<ansix> vitorlobo, ja fiz algumas implementacoes com modulo bttv
<ansix> *v4l2*
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2:  Stallman sairia do evento
<vitorlobo> eu tenho certeza q sairia
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2: Stallman é totalmente anarquista
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2: ele n carrega nem celular no bolso pq usam sistema proprietarios
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2:  e recentemente o stallman está acusando o ubuntu de usar sistema privado, fechado para espionar usuarios...ficou sabendo dessa? haaha
<sergio_br2> esse negócio do stallman já foi debatido lá no fórum, maior engraçado issso
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2: pense num bixo anarquista...Richard Stallman
<sergio_br2> da hora, admiro pra caramba esse cara
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2: os usuarios flex sempre o verão como um fanático religioso
<sergio_br2> aham
<sergio_br2> não acho tão fanático não, muita coisa q ele fala é verdade
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2:  por outro lado, admiro quem segue a risca o que acredita....mesmo q n seja tão certo assim rs
<sergio_br2> vitorlobo, é seguir a risca não dá... não conseguiria acessar a net como ele acessa, sem navegador
<ansix> isso é coisa de doido
<ansix> hehe
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2: sim...só por ele ter levantado essa questão de "quem garante que um software-proprietário, nao te espiona , nao rouba dados teus? quem garante que um software privativo não prejudica teu aparelho afim de diminuir a vida útil dele?"
<ansix> é gostar de ser masoquista
<sergio_br2> alessandrocs, conseguiu rodar o Ubuntu 12.04 aí?
<ansix> o cara sofre, procura sempre o pior caminho
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2: a questão que stallman levanta, é que quem fecha o código, pode fazer oq quiser com quem usa ele...
<sistematico> Esse sistema é o Zeitgeist.
<sistematico> Vocês já são espionados a meses a ainda não sabem.
<sergio_br2> O ubuntu usa esse Zeitgeist, não usa?
<ansix> vitorlobo, e o que você diz do ipsec? que tinha um backdoor há 10 anos
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2:  ele se refere ao documentario rs
<ansix> e ninguem viu?
<ansix> hehehe
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2:  zeitgeist 1 , 2 e 3
<vitorlobo> documentario
<sistematico> vitorlobo: Não mano.
<sistematico> vitorlobo: Não tem nada a ver com isso.
<sergio_br2> humm, isso parecia nome de programa, eu já tinha visto como extensão do gnome shell
<vitorlobo> sistematico: isso oq?
<sistematico> Movimento Zeitgeist, não é o daemon Zeitgeist.
<vitorlobo> sistematico: explique-nos
<ansix> todo mundo usando ipsec com codigo livre aberto e com backdoor pro fbi e ninguem sabia
<ansix> rs
<sistematico> Cara, o movimento Zeitgeist, é uma coisa boa, o Daemon Zeitgeist é uma coisa ruim.
<sistematico> Isso é tudo que eu posso dizer nesse momento.
<sistematico> O Daemon coleta informações para um "suposto" aprimoramento nos serviços.
<sergio_br2> sistematico: o ubuntu usa isso?
<sistematico> O movimento, visa tornar a vida das pessoas mais simples e humana.
<sistematico> Pensar menos no dinheiro, etc, etc..
<sistematico> Dar as mãos, dizer obrigado, ser gentil...
<sistematico> O daemon por outro lado, é o mal personificado.
<sistematico> sergio_br2: Acho que usa.
<sistematico> sergio_br2: Em tese, é o que o Google faz, te inserindo na "bolha" de pesquisa.
<ansix> http://linuxaria.com/howto/how-to-remove-zeitgeist-in-ubuntu-and-why?lang=en
<sergio_br2> https://extensions.gnome.org/   digitem Zeitgeist na busca, sabia que tinha visto isso
<sistematico> Por um lado ele te ajuda, mostrando só o que é relevante pra você, baseado em uma série de dados, por outro lado é mal, porque ele te "tranca" dentro da bolha e não deixa você ver o que tem do lado de fora, porque simplesmente ele acha que isso será irrelevante pra você.
<sistematico> Ele se baseia em localização, idade, sexo, tipo de conexão, etc, etc, etc...
<sistematico> sergio_br2: http://duckduckgo.com aqui ele te explica.
<sergio_br2> interessante saber dessas coisas
<ansix> o adsense do google há meses quer que eu compre o wowza media server, em todo site aparece isso pra mim hehehe
<sergio_br2> o google já percebi isso, essa natureza, igual ao do youtube
<sergio_br2> vou fazer minhas buscas, e vou percebendo que elas tem algo em comum com o que me interesso
<sistematico> http://dontbubble.us/ http://donttrack.us/
<sergio_br2> no youtube é mais fácil perceber isso
<alessandrocs> oi sergio_br2, desculpe, deixei baixando aqui e sai do micro.. to no trabalho..
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2:  basicamente http://movimentozeitgeist.com.br/
<vitorlobo> rs
<sergio_br2> esse negócio de propaganda eu tb já percebi, entro em alguns sites nada a ver, e aparecem coisas relacionadas ao que fiz anteriormente, sinistro
<alessandrocs> sergio_br2, fui pegar CD virgem la pra gravar e vi que to sem cd, meus cds acabaram, vou ter que comprar mais.
<sergio_br2> alessandrocs, vc pode usar um pendrive também
<alessandrocs> sergio_br2, vou ver se acho algum pen-drive aqui no escritorio..
<alessandrocs> sergio_br2, mas tenho que deixar só a imagem no pendrive ou posso ter outras coisas armazenadas no pendrive ?
<sergio_br2> alessandrocs, pode ter outras coisas, mas faça uma cópia de segurança antes. No windows não sei como faz para fazer um pendrive-live...
<vitorlobo> zeitgeist tem uma pegada anarquista tbm...o anarquismo tem a mesma visão libertatória da sociedade e visa em derrubar, destruir esse atual sistema de governo presente em quase todo o mundo...onde governantes quem diz como e onde, ou de que forma vc pode ou deve viver
<vitorlobo> o problema que zeitgeist ou o anarquismo vive, é que não é possivel conscientizar toda a população mundial disso
<alessandrocs> sergio_br2, Ok.. vou dar uma olhada sobre isso..
<vitorlobo> a lutar , ver a vida dessa maneira
<alessandrocs> sergio_br2, obrigado por tudo por enquanto.
<vitorlobo> ai fail..fuuuuuuu
<vitorlobo> o capitalismo por sua vez..lida com algo que é inerente no homem "a ganancia"
<vitorlobo> é um querendo foder com o outro o tempo todo
<vitorlobo> nem precisa evangelizar.... acontece naturalmente
<ansix> vitorlobo, utopia
<vitorlobo> ansix:  sim
<ansix> os governantes são escolhidos pelo povo
<vitorlobo> ansix:  mas o povo não exerga outra maneira da governo q n seja essa
<vitorlobo> ansix: ai q a merda pega
<ansix> o problema não é a forma de governo
<ansix> o problema são as pessoas
<ansix> a população que é lixo
<ansix> o governo é só reflexo da população
<ansix> brasileiro já tem a corrupção no sangue
<ansix> não são os eleitos que serão diferentes
<ansix> se a violencia hoje em dia tá como tá, imagine se fosse anarquia
<ansix> todo mundo roubando e se matando, sem lei
<ansix> hahaha
<ansix> tá doido?
<xGrind> começou a chuva aki :'(
<ansix> "<vitorlobo> é um querendo foder com o outro o tempo todo"
<ansix> isso mesmo, sempre foi assim e nunca vai deixar de ser hehehe
<ansix> lá vem o megalinux gritar "noobs"
<sergio_br2> a conversa aqui desviou para um cunho totalmente sociológico e filosófico, da hora
<ansix> sergio_br2, kkkk
<sergio_br2> ow ansix, vc tá usando qual codificação aí? tá chegando tudo errado aqui
<ansix> acredito que seja utf-8, deixe-me ver
<ansix> voce ta usando o q?
<ansix> aqui diz ser utf-8
<vitorlobo> ansix:  rs pior q é verdade n funcionaria aqui
<ansix> talvez isso funcionasse lá na noruega, que voce deixa uns oculos em uma arvore da praça, volta lá no outro dia e ainda tá lá
<ansix> hehehe
<sergio_br2> ansix: estou usando utf-8
<sergio_br2> ansix: mas vc usa windows né
<ansix> sergio_br2, estou no osx neste momento
<vitorlobo> ansix:  ou inda ou vietnam....india e vietnam veem a violencia do homem, corrupção como uma doença....e seguem literalmente isso....tanto que, por lá, desigualdade social nao justifica violencia
<ansix> xchat
<sergio_br2> ansix: esse osx não funciona o utf-8?
<sergio_br2> chega sem acentuação aqui
<ansix> acredito que sim, pois vejo seus acentos normalmente
<sergio_br2> caraca, então é coisa do empathy mesmo
<ansix> como esta seu locale?
<sergio_br2> pt-br, sei lá
<sergio_br2> como eu vejo isso aqui no terminal?
<ansix> locale|grep LANG aí
<sergio_br2> LANG=pt_BR.UTF-8
<sergio_br2> LANGUAGE=pt_BR:pt:pt_PT:en
<sergio_br2> LANG=pt_BR.UTF-8
<sergio_br2> LANGUAGE=pt_BR: pt: pt_PT:en
<ansix> deveria estar UTF-8 … esse empathy é gtk2 né?
<ansix> aperta com o direito ai q tem alguma coisa X Input system, algo assim
<sergio_br2> o empathy, não sei, se é gtk2 ou gtk3
<ansix> na caixa de texto que voce escreve
<ansix> voce ve normalmente os accento do vitorlobo ?
<ansix> *acentos
<sergio_br2> tá sistema "Sistema (cedilha)"
<vitorlobo> você é...ta vendo?
<vitorlobo> rs
<sergio_br2> do vitorlobo sim
<ansix> vitorlobo, meus acentos aparecem aí? rs
<sergio_br2> vejo normalmente o do vitorlobo
<vitorlobo> ansix:  alguns sim outros n
<vitorlobo> windows bugado
<ansix> voce ta usando windows?
<sergio_br2> como é que o ansix está usando utf-8, e eu também, e chega com erros aqui?
<sergio_br2> ansix, vc não está usando "IRC (Latin/Unicode Hybrid)" no XChat não?
<sergio_br2> emoção é pouca usando ubuntu 12.10 no virtual box
<sergio_br2> os caras caparam o empathy no 12.10, q bom
<sergio_br2> a equipe do gnome deve estar numa fase reversa de desenvolvimento né, diminuindo os recursos
<insmod> to no xchat do linux agora, e apareceu normalmente o que escrevi no outro =)
<sergio_br2> insmod: maçã, vovó, café, essas coisas aparecem normais aí?
<ansix> sim
<insmod> insmod: maçã, vovó, café, essas coisas aparecem normais aí?
<insmod> apareceu normalmente aí?
<insmod> no ansix tá hibrido, mas não tem problema, tá Latin1 -> ISO8850-1
<insmod> e Unicode -> UTF-8
<sergio_br2> insmod: aqui apareceu normal
<sergio_br2> só estou tendo problema com o ansix mesmo
<insmod> nele ta hybrid
<sergio_br2> é essa porcaria de Os X, troca para o Ubuntu
<sergio_br2> rsrs
<JP> mk k
<insmod> aqui tá só utf-8
<insmod> o envio lá deve estar Latin1
<JP> Boa tarde a todos!
<insmod> *8859
<JP> estou usando Ubuntu (12.10) pela primeira vez e preciso de ajuda
<JP> o wireless não funciona... alguém poderia ajudar???
<insmod> sergio_br2, seu cliente de irc que é lixo e não aceita codificacao hibrida :D
<sergio_br2> insmod: estou desconfiando isso mesmo... mas gosto do empathy, ele é simples
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2:  perto do fim vc vai se matar d erir http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DLmsgTjnRQ&list=SPc755zHV1c21aaj9Z9fujRy42HiCm2zPO&index=4
<sergio_br2> JP: qual sua placa de wireless? Digite lspci em um terminal
<insmod> simples é o epic, use ele =P
<sergio_br2> epic?
<JP> sergio, é uma ralink rt3090... já li muita coisa na net e me parece que a mesma é um pouco problematica
<insmod> http://www.epicsol.org/
<sergio_br2> vitorlobo, q porcaria, rsrs
<vitorlobo> a do predador
<vitorlobo> mtu sinistro
<vitorlobo> ahauhauhahauahuaa
<sergio_br2> q nojo
<sergio_br2> ow, Linux era sinonimo de excelente gerenciamento de memória, hoje não mais
<sergio_br2> tenho 4GB de ram aqui, e o Ubuntu teima em usar memória virtual
<sergio_br2> e não limpa ela, fica lá
<sergio_br2> JP: estou procurando aqui uma solução
<insmod> swapoff -a
<insmod> hehe
<insmod> tire sua swap entao
<JP> ôpa! Legal, agradecido!
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2:  mas ai seria generalização o ubuntu nao é o linux inteiro rs
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2:  além do que ..muito doq o ubuntu usa é de interface grafica..o unity é muito pesdo
<sergio_br2> JP: achei algo, http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,96427.0.html
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2:  pq n usa o gnome classic? n é essa levesa toda mas........creio q seja mais doq o unity
<sergio_br2> eu tenho a impressão q o Ubuntu vai abrindo as coisas, e depois que eu fecho as coisas continuam lá na memória ram
<sergio_br2> ahh, gnome classic não rolou muito não... mto bugado
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2: xfce4?
<sergio_br2> tentei fazer umas configurações, e ele não aceitou, e era coisa besta q era para funfar
<sergio_br2> xfce4 é muito simples... tenho impressão q sempre tá faltando algo
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2:  cigannon?
<sergio_br2> o que mais curti foi o Mate
<vitorlobo> esse n conheço
<sergio_br2> cinamon tem um erro tosco na hora de plugar pendrive, não dá para passar...
<sergio_br2> o Mate é o que o Linux Mint está usando atualmente, é o fork do gnome 2.x
<sergio_br2> JP: é parecido com o seu problema, o link q te passei? Lá o cara usa o 12.04
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2:  é pesado como o kde4?
<sergio_br2> ahh mano, kde4 é muito windows, rsrs, e já tentei gostar dele, mas não rolou
<ansix> sergio_br2, usa qual kernel?
<sergio_br2> as minhas interfaces preferidas são Unity e Gnome 2
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2: vou tentar o mate pra experimentar
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2: no arch linux
<sergio_br2> ansix: uso o 3.2.0-35-generic
<sergio_br2> vitorlobo: já usei muito o Arch, até meu HD me trollar
<sergio_br2> muito prático o Arch, flexivel pra caramba
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2: gentoo e arch..são mais minha cara...rolling release
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2: eu me stresso com o tanto de tranqueira q o ubuntu deixa a dispor....entao entre a versao minimalista do ubuntu e arch prefiro arch
<ansix> cara, ja vi coisas acontecer nesse 3.2 que nunca vi no 2.4 e 2.6
<sergio_br2> ahh, gentoo tem q ficar compilando tudo... é tipo reversal russa, o sistema usa vc, e não o contrário... to fora rsrs
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2: por isso to usando o arch pacman salvando vidas
<sergio_br2> ansix, tenho como usar o Ubuntu com o kernel 3.5, vc acha melhor? por backport
<ansix> no debian com esse kernel… as vezes o google chrome conseguia usar todos os recursos do sistema sem nenhuma prioridade
<ansix> ate o mouse ficava em "slow motion" e a rede nao respondia
<ansix> depois de muito sofrimento eu conseguia dar um kill por ssh
<sergio_br2> o único porem do kernel 3.5 no ubuntu 12.04 é que o vitual box para de funcionar
<ansix> e voltar a trabalhar
<ansix> hehehe
<sergio_br2> vixi, q tenso, isso tudo no kernel 3.2?
<ansix> sim
<sergio_br2> depois entro com o kernel 3.5, para ver se noto diferença
<sergio_br2> Fiquei traumatizado com o Gnome Shell no Arch, ele tinha uns memory leak do cão
<sergio_br2> gnome 3.0 ou 3.2 se não me engano, na época
<ansix> depois vou dar uma olhada no 3.7, nao testei ainda
<sergio_br2> JP: tem como compilar o driver da sua placa de rede sem fio, deu uma olhada no link? vai precisar instalar os kernel-headers.
<moskvat> salve galera
<sergio_br2> JP: acho que dá para aproveitar a dica do link do ubuntu forum no 12.10
<sergio_br2> salve
<moskvat> qual arquivo que fica as configurações do proxy (não é o squid) do sistema, alguém sabe
<JP> sergio_br2: acabei de ler... vou realizar os procedimentos. Um pouco perdido, é a minha primeira experiencia com Linux, mas... bora tentar
<moskvat> em alguns tutoriais falam que é o /etc/envirioment
<sergio_br2> JP: isso q vc tá passando é uma  exceção, geralmente o Ubuntu reconhece tudo. Mas sempre tem umas empresas zoadas que não dão suporte para linux
<sergio_br2> vitorlobo: pacman, yaourt, AUR... salva a vida pacas
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2: troquei ele pelo debian/ubuntu ..me da mais segurança pra oq preciso....
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2: aproveitar e ler o guia foca tem sempre oq aprender por la..e depois estudar pra lpi-1 que ao que parece..vale até mais q um diploma univesitario as vezes rs
<sergio_br2> gostava bastante do arch, mas tava sem tempo de instalar ele de novo. E agora meu hd não tá lá essas coisas, não instalo mais nada aqui
<sergio_br2> vou tentar essa lpi algum dia, vai agregar no meu curso
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2: o arch 2012 ultima versao nao instala mais daquele jeito q tinha um menuzinho no terminal
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2: agora é tdo na unha grande
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2: tiraram aquele menuzin e initscripts tbm..agora é tudo via systemd
<sergio_br2> vitorlobo: é, eu fiquei sabendo, um amigo aqui na facu falou... tá treta instalar agora
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2: mas n é um bixo de 7 cabeças n..fiz um tuto ensinando a instalar em video..de boas
<sergio_br2> vitorlobo: orra, eu fiquei 2 semanas pra deixar o arch redondo aqui, imagina agora
<ansix> eu tinha LPIC-2, expirou depois de 5 anos e perdi
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2:  http://projectzim.blogspot.com.br/2012/12/video-tutorial-instalando-o-archlinux.html
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2:  salva e compartilha com quem ta com dificuldade
<vitorlobo> é suave
<JP> sergio_br2: eu baixei o driver e salvei a pasta na area de trabalho, porém, quando tento abri-la pelo terminal consta como "arquivo ou diretorio não encontrado"
<ansix> agora pra tirar LPIC-2 de novo, ter que fazer 101, 102, 201, 202!
<ansix> se f*der
<ansix> hehe
<vitorlobo> JP:  vc tem q estar na área de trabalho via terminal pra ele encontrar o arquivo ou diretório rs
<vitorlobo> ansix: agora parece q n expira mais nao
<vitorlobo> ansix: se atualizarem vc so faz oq atualizou
<vitorlobo> e é dificil atualizarem algo...pq são conservadores
<JP> vitorlobo: estou chegando agora, brother! Primeira experiencia com Linux, como faço isso?
<ansix> deixa eu ver aqui no site da lpi
<vitorlobo> JP: para facilitar ponha o arquivo na sua pasta principal na home...
<sergio_br2> JP, vc descompactou?
<vitorlobo> JP: digita sudo su (sua senha root )
<vitorlobo> JP: e se for um arquivo .deb digita dpkg -i nome.deb
<vitorlobo> ou clica duas vezes sobre ele
<vitorlobo> se for tr.bz n sei pq n sei doq se trata rs
<ansix> meu status ta inactive
<ansix> expirou em 5 de agosto do ano passado
<paladinn> eu to pensando em fazer a LP1 também
<paladinn> =D
<ansix> se eu fizer outra volta pra ativo?
<ansix> tipo fazer 301?
<ansix> pq fazer tudo de novo é osso
<ansix> hehe
<sergio_br2> JP: como o vitorlobo falou, tem q salvar esse trem aí em /home, se vc salvar em outro lugar é meio problemático viu, já tive problemas de compilação por isso
<JP> vitorlobo: Obrigado! Tudo certo agora
<sergio_br2> paladinn: vc está usando qual sistema? qual cliente de irc?
<JP> sergio_br2: Obrigado, sergio, já corrigi...
<paladinn> debian/xchat
<paladinn> wheezy
<paladinn> e ubuntu tb tenho 2 note
<ansix> depois vou me informar, to vendo aqui em candidate area no lpic-2 ta hold qualification e to qualified pra 3
<vitorlobo> JP: é ubuntu?
<sergio_br2> paladinn: perguntei pq a sua acentuação está chegando errada aqui, estou usando o Empathy
<paladinn> aqui pra mim as acentuações estão normais
<paladinn> seu cliente esta utf-8 ?
<JP> vitorlobo: sim, Ubuntu 12.10
<sergio_br2> caramba, é essa porcaria do Empathy mesmo, ele não aceita codificação hibrida
<ansix> sergio_br2, problema eh contigo mesmo kkk
<vitorlobo> JP: a linha de comando vc só usa se quiser....o ubuntu te dá suporte ao modo grafico tbm
<vitorlobo> JP: ja explorou a central de programas?
<sergio_br2> mas o maior legal disso, é que o Empathy é o cliente oficial do Ubuntu... tipo, os caras fazem maior propaganda em cima, em um negócio q não funciona... like Gwibber...
<JP> vitorlobo: sim
<vitorlobo> JP: qual sua opiniao ja q se diz novo usuário? gostando, alguma vantagem em usa-lo?
<paladinn> kkkk
<sergio_br2> feedback do cliente né
<paladinn> faz um fork , adiciona suporte pra charset utf-8, commita e aguarda o proximo commit do Empathy
<paladinn> isso se o empathy estiver no git =P
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2:  tezaum rodar heretic no arch
<sergio_br2> paladinn: mas o Empathy já trabalha com utf-8, essa não entendi
<JP> vitorlobo: ainda é muito cedo pra definir uma opinião. O pouco que usei, LibreOffice, enfim, parece que substitui o Windows numa boa... o quesito navegação na internet é absolutamente igual
<vitorlobo> heretic da minha infancia
<paladinn> o seu ta bugado então
<vitorlobo> JP: ta se adaptando a essa interface ae? o unity?
<paladinn> ou não soube instalar
<JP> vitorlobo: a questão é que nem todo mundo entende de programação ou gosta do assunto, então, esses tipos de problemas afastam usuarios leigos
<sergio_br2> JP: só raras as vezes é preciso se recorrer ao terminal, e instalar as coisas na unha, não se assuste
<sergio_br2> JP: pense por outro lado: ninguém instala windows, vem tudo pronto né, de fábrica. Já tive problemas com drivers problemáticos no windows também
<JP> sergio_br2: até agora, desde quando instalei, foi o unico problema
<vitorlobo> JP: a grande maioria n vem por pre-conceito mesmo.....preferem formatar o pc 203902932 de vezes por causa de virus, spywares, spybots, toolbars do inferno do que encarar aprender um sistema leve, seguro e que substitui suave
<sergio_br2> paladinn: como eu não soube instalar? é o que vem com o Ubuntu uai
<sergio_br2> JP: sim sim, é verdade. Se o Ubuntu ou outra distro viesse de fabrica, não haveria esses problemas que vc está enfrentando, seria uma experiência parecida com o windows
<JP> vitorlobo: pois é, mas muitas pessoas não tem tempo nem interesse em ficar resolvendo problemas... querem instalar o SO, seja ele qual for, e usa-lo... solução de problema cabe aos tecnicos no assunto
<paladinn> úáí
<JP> vitorlobo: não defendendo esse ou aquele SO, entende
<paladinn> vou sair dps volto
<sergio_br2> JP: deixa eu perguntar, vc tentou o Linux Mint? versão 13 ou 14? As vezes acontece dele reconhecer mais coisas que o Ubuntu
<sergio_br2> As vezes
<JP> sergio_br2: não, sergio. Veio de fabrica com o Seven e eu coloquei o Ubuntu 12.10 direto... como se trata da versão atualizada do Ubuntu, achei que seria a adequada
<sergio_br2> humm... é, vc pode testar depois, com um DVD-live ou pendrive-live
<JP> sergio_br2: mas até agora o unico problema foi com o wireless, mesmo... de resto, tudo normal, aparentemente
<sergio_br2> pode ser que com uma versão um pouco mais antiga, alguns itens de hardware funcionem, isso também é comum
<sergio_br2> conseguiu compilar o driver aí?
<JP> sergio_br2: então, acabei me distraindo um pouco com a coversa... Enfim, abri um determinado aquivo, gedit e tal, onde as instruções pediam para fazer algumas alterações, porém, o arquivo está vazio :$
<sergio_br2> q instruções?
<vitorlobo> JP: espero q daqui a pouco tempo vc ja mude de opiniao rs :D
<JP> segio_br2: pedia pra alterar o campo HAS_CFG80211_SUPPORT=y  para HAS_CFG80211_SUPPORT=y  Mas o arquivo estava vazio
<vitorlobo> JP:  vc faz ideia qual o driver/placa da tua wireless?
<JP> vitorlobo: gostei do Ubuntu, até agora tudo certo...
<JP> vitorlobo: sim. O sergio_br2 me passou um link e consegui achar o driver... agora estou seguindo o passo-a-passo
<vitorlobo> blz
<vitorlobo> deve ser algum broadcom
<JP> vitorlobo: ralik rt3090
<sergio_br2> vish, se não tem o arquivo, então crie ele, coloque o HAS_CFG80211_SUPPORT=y
<JP> sergio_br2: digitar e salvar, fim de papo?
<sergio_br2> acho q sim cara, salva com o nome que está aí nas instruções
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2: instruções desse dupavesi?
<vitorlobo> rs
<sergio_br2> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,96427.0.html
<vitorlobo> é dele mesmo
<vitorlobo> :P
<sergio_br2> gedit /os/linux/config.mk
<sergio_br2> acho q eh isso o problema
<sergio_br2> JP: tem uma pasta la dentro, chamada os?
<vitorlobo> JP: se n conseguir depois fala ae
<sergio_br2> caramba, os caras pedem email para poder baiar
<sergio_br2> baixar
<sergio_br2> JP: lá dentro da pasta que foi criada, depois da descompactação, tem uma pasta lá chamada "os"
<sergio_br2> JP: achou? se vc digitar gedit /os/linux/config.mk, vai abrir um arquivo em branco mesmo. Procure usar menos o terminal e mais o Nautilus
<JP> serigo_br2: já achei e fiz as alterações... fui pelo gerenciador de arquivos
<sergio_br2> JP: blz
<sergio_br2> JP: geralmente, esses comandos de tutoriais e instruções, partem do pré suposto que vc já está dentro de uma determinada pasta, manja?
<JP> sergio_br2: hum... entendi. Então, vou resetar aqui... depois volto pra dizer se deu tudo certo. Obrigado!
<sergio_br2> blz
<ansix> vitorlobo, pelo que li na politica
<ansix> so tenho que refazer a 201 e 202
<ansix> pra voltar a ativo
<ansix> foda
<ansix> quanto ta hoje pra fazer essas provas?
<vitorlobo> ansix:  201 e 202 nao são a lp2 toda?
<ansix> sim
<ansix> quando o status fica inativo
<ansix> eu tenho que refazer todas as provas do maior nivel que eu tenho
<ansix> no caso lpic-2
<vitorlobo> ansix:  500 conto
<ansix> foi o que eu entendi na politica
<vitorlobo> ansix:  mas se vc fizer em evento de software livre ou em campus party..parece q é 300
<ansix> uma vez perguntei no info@lpi.org
<ansix> e um cara la disse q eu teria que fazer todas
<ansix> acho que ele se enganou
<ansix> http://www.lpi.org/linux-certifications/policies
<ansix> ano q vem vou refazer essas p*rr*s
<ansix> :)
<d70> alguem sabe como alterar em qual monitor as notificações do unity aparecem ?
<vitorlobo> quem souber, morre
<vitorlobo> ansix: se enganaram feio rs
<ansix> faco 201, 202 e a 301 ano q vem
<ansix> e RHCE
<ansix> ainda tem rhce?
<ansix> heheeh
<sergio_br2> d70: já foi em Monitores, no Unity? dá para trocar o monitor principal lá
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2:  pelo oq entendi, ele quer mudar em qual monitor as notificações de atualização aparece
<vitorlobo> rs
<sergio_br2> vitorlobo: então ué, se trocar a ordem dos monitores, as notificações trocam tb, não é? não tenho dois aqui, para ver isso
<d70> sergio_br2, o seguite, tenho a opção de deixar o launcher em um ou todos monitores, porem, oq acontece, coloco o launcher no monitor 1 , e as notificações aparecem no monitor 2  , faz ate certo sentido, mas uso o monitor 2 apenas para videos, o posicionamento deles é monitor1|monitor2
<d70> por isso queria tudo aparecendo no monitor1
<sergio_br2> sei
<sergio_br2> é cara, essa eu não sei...
<d70> sergio_br2, vou fuçar aqui, vlw
<sergio_br2> não tenho dois aqui para testar
<d70> sergio_br2, fucei aqui, realmente e um bug, que as notificações aparecem no monitor mais a direita, sem instalar nada, n da para resolver, ainda...
<sergio_br2> d70: reporta isso no Launchpad
<sergio_br2> as vezes já tem bug aberto para isso
<d70> já tem report, li no askubuntu
<sergio_br2> alguém aí acha seguro usar esses plugins do chrome, como o Adblock Plus, Disconnect, DoNotTrackMe, Ghostery, HTTPS Everywhere ?
<sergio_br2> vitorlobo, compartilhei akele video do arch no face, da hora, vou ver ainda
<adiaswin> sergio eu ultilizo o adblock e bem ultil
<sergio_br2> essas extensões tem código fonte aberto?
<adiaswin> cara nao sei
<sergio_br2> acho útil também, mas não sei se dá para confiar nas próprias extensẽos
<adiaswin> porque nao
<sergio_br2> porque se as extensões são soft proprietário, eu tenho q confiar na palavra dos caras, q elas estão fazendo o q eles falam que fazem
<d70> sergio_br2,  já tentou o  SRWare Iron?
<d70> e se n me engano, https everywhere é opensource...
<sergio_br2> SRWare Iron o que é?
<al4nc4ds> papai noel maia do fim do mundo ta chegando ....
<sergio_br2> o Everywhere parece q é open mesmo, está sob gpl3
<sergio_br2> o Adblock plus também parece ser open source...
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> sergio_br2, everywhere faz o que?
<sergio_br2> ele faz com que todos os sites que vc entre sejam https, usam encriptação
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ummmmm ou seja serve pra burlar proxy que não trata https aheuaheuaeh
<EmL> Alguém ai entende de eggdrop::
<sergio_br2> Ctrl-Alt-Del: Serve para aumentar a segurança né, não sei, to pesquisando
<d70> sergio_br2, é um ''fork'' do chromium
<sergio_br2> d70: o q tem um fork do chromium?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> sergio_br2, também =D
<EmL> Alguém ai sabe mexer com eggdrope
<d70> srware iron...
<sergio_br2> cara, essa codificação tá me matando, rsrs
<sergio_br2> blz, entendi
<d70> http://www.srware.net/en/software_srware_iron.php
<sergio_br2> esse SRWare Iron não tem nos repositórios oficiais da Canonical...
<sergio_br2> esse SRWare Iron parece abondonado
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> sergio_br2, pq não usa um client irc de "verdade"?
<sergio_br2> pq a Canonical falou q eu poderia fazer o que quiser com esse Empathy... rsrsrs
<sergio_br2> to vendo q não é bem assim
<sergio_br2> pra falar a verdade eu gosto do empathy
<sergio_br2> apesar das mazelas
<adiaswin> e um programa bom se eu pudese usa-lo para entrar aqui no irc eu o usaria mais.....
<d70> sergio_br2, eu uso o iron no win7. mas saiu uma  nova versão dele tem pouco tempo, mas sinceramente, n sou fan nem de iron/chrome/ederivados....
<d70> uso apenas para testar sites.
<sergio_br2> aham
<EmL> Quem ai entende de Putty
<house> nntp, valeu, resolvi o problema com a placa rtl8191seva
<house> nntp, segui o que foi dito neste fórum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1851923
<house> nntp, só modifiquei algumas coisas
<sergio_br2> d70: qual navegador vc usa afinal? firefox?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> EmL, quer fazzer o que com o putty?
<d70> sergio_br2,  no ubuntu firefox, no win7, uso o firefox(aurora)
<sergio_br2> legal
<sergio_br2> algumas coisas me irritavam no firefox, voltei para o chrome... mas grande navegador ele
<nbdu1nder> boa noite
<EmL> Ctrl-Alt-Del cara eu quero configurar um eggdrope
<EmL> Ctrl-Alt-Del tipo como faço para ler um arquivo pelo putty
<EmL> Ctrl-Alt-Del o arquivo se chama mixbr.conf
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> EmL, cara usa um editor de texto qualquer o mais comun é o nano
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> EmL, tipo nano /endereço/da/pasta/mixbr.conf
<nbdu1nder> alguém me ajuda em um bagui aqui?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> nbdu1nder, diz qual é o bagui que é mais facil
<nbdu1nder> kkkk
<nbdu1nder> suave então
<nbdu1nder> seguinte
<nbdu1nder> eu tenho um headset
<nbdu1nder> da thermatalke
<nbdu1nder> só q os drivers só funfa em windows, instalei o wine
<nbdu1nder> e executei o instalador
<nbdu1nder> só que ainda não ta funfando
<nbdu1nder> Ctrl-ALt-Del sabe oq posso fazer?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> nbdu1nder,  0o headset que precisa de driver? nunva vi isso se tua placa de som funiona no linux o headset deve funcionar normalmente
<nbdu1nder> ñ ta funcionando
<nbdu1nder> sei lá
<nbdu1nder> só executei o instalador do CD
<nbdu1nder> vou tentar reconectar ele
<sergio_br2> falou pra vcs!
<sergio_br2> fui
<d70> flw
<nbdu1nder> ah
<nbdu1nder> era uma besteira
<nbdu1nder> já resolvi
<nbdu1nder> pensei que era algo mais sério
<nbdu1nder> huhu
<nbdu1nder> valeu ai de qualquer maneira, Ctrl-Alt-Del
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> =D
<EmL> Ctrl-Alt-Del sera se pelo putty ele vai abrir esse nano
<vitorlobo> ué
<vitorlobo> n to vendo diferença nenhuma entre o gnome2x e o mate
<vitorlobo> o.O
<Kazenin> vitorlobo, a idéia é essa
<vitorlobo> e qual é a diferença?
<Kazenin> não tem
<Kazenin> por isso que é um fork
<vitorlobo> sera q consome menos memoria?
<Kazenin> o mate está para o gnom2 como trinity está para o kde3
<Kazenin> gnome2*
<vitorlobo> trinity?
<vitorlobo> rs
<Kazenin> aqui pra mim o consumo está idêntico
<Kazenin> vitorlobo, http://www.trinitydesktop.org/
<vitorlobo> Kazenin: falavam mtu bem do kde3
<vitorlobo> ja o 4.....
<vitorlobo> Kazenin: pelo q to lendo na net o mate mantém o mesmo padrão do gnome2x porém...minimalista...mais leve
<vitorlobo> consome bem menos memoria
<xGrind> vitorlobo, ja viu o Cinnarch ?
<Kazenin> vitorlobo, verdade mas não senti tanta diferença assim
<vitorlobo> xGrind: é o cigannon pra arch? rs
<xGrind> deve ser kk. vi hj no facebook
<vitorlobo> xGrind: cigannon é fork do gnome3x
<vitorlobo> n deve ser boa coisa
<xGrind> bom mesmo e'xfce \o/
<vitorlobo> geralmente os forks herdam os problemas dos originais
<Kazenin> vitorlobo, sou um dos usuários de kde3
<Kazenin> aliás fui
<vitorlobo> xGrind: o xfce4 será q consome equivalente ao mate ou inferior?
<xGrind> um pouco menos
<vitorlobo> pq o xfce de certo modo se parece bem com o gnome2x tbm
<vitorlobo> o xfce n é fork do gnome2x tbm n? sempre tive essa duvida
<xGrind> Kazenin, eae fiote
<Kazenin> xGrind, fala ae man, congrats
<xGrind> xfce foi criado no mesmo ano que o gnome: 1997 eu acho
<vitorlobo> xGrind: vc usa o 4 ou alguma versao anterior?
<xGrind> 4.8 no xubuntu 12.04
<Kazenin> quando será que o xfce vai dividir painel hein
<Kazenin> pra colocarem abas foi uma luta
<xGrind> como assim dividir painel?
<Kazenin> no gnome e no kde vc divide a tela do gerenciador de arquivos em 2 para copiar/mover arquivos
<xGrind> nem sei disso. usei gnome no ubuntu 9.10 e ja fui pro xubuntu 9.10
<xGrind> kde eu usei uma vez em live cd e odiei
<vitorlobo> vou fazer uns testes aqui
<vitorlobo> instalar esse trinity tbm
<vitorlobo> Kazenin: gosto daquele recurso do flux q vc poe varias janelas em abas dentro de uma só
<vitorlobo> arrastando com o bottao do meio do mouse
<Kazenin> vitorlobo, mto bacana mesmo
<sistematico> Kazenin: XFCE ou Thunar com abas?
<Kazenin> sistematico, xfce = thunar (já que é o gerenciador padrão)
<EmL> Alguém ai entende de eggdrope
<sistematico> EmL: Eggdrop?
<okarintary> bot?
<okarintary> EmL: é bot para o irc?
<ylloluis04> ola a todos
<zequinha> olá, alguém por favor pode me ajudar? Tenho uma placa geforce gt 520 e  Instalei o ubuntu 12.10 x64 e inicialmente ele funcionou com delay nas janelas, ai instalei o driver proprietario recomendavel e a atualização dele, agora inicia com baixa resolução e depois da tela de login nao funciona mais nada
<zequinha> alguem pode me ajudar a resolver isso?
<nntp> zequinha,
<zequinha> nntp: oi
<nntp> zequinha, aqui tem algo sobre eu nunca configurei nvidia mas parece q o pessoal tem sucesso aqui
<nntp> http://askubuntu.com/questions/155898/how-can-i-get-geforce-gt520-working
<nntp> da uma olhada ae
<vitorlobo> Kazenin: tem repositorio do kde3 vivo ainda tbm pra arch
<vitorlobo> sem ser pelo fork trinity
<vitorlobo> legal
<Kazenin> estou por fora do arch
<Kazenin> mas é bom saber que mais alguém mantem o projeto
<nbdu1nder> aff
<nbdu1nder> meu sistema ta todo bugado
<Kazenin> windows ?
<zequinha> nntp: eu ja retirei os drivers que tinha instalado agora voltou a entrar no sistema, porem ja percebi que nao funciona os drivers que estao marcados como testados, vou tentar o experimental, mas para gt 520 uso o 310 ou 304??
<nntp> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1932392
<nntp> pagina 2 fala a gambiarra
<nntp> kkk
<ylloluis04> ola a todos
<ylloluis04> estou a testar o fedora 17
<nntp> ylloluis04, eu uso ele tmb em um dos comp aqui eh top
<ylloluis04> e sim e muito bom mas uma coisa esta me deixando meio que chateado
<ylloluis04> ele nao esta totalmente em portuques
<nntp> mm
<ylloluis04> mas esta usavel
<nntp> alguns aruquivos de conf que tao em ingles
<nntp> ta saindo o 18 agora em janeiro
<ylloluis04> eu irei testa-lo e uma boa distro
<ylloluis04> colega estou com uma duvida meio capcioça
<ylloluis04> bem existe o virtualbox para distros rpm
<nntp> yum search virtualbox
#ubuntu-br 2012-12-22
<nntp> ulala
<ylloluis04> obrigado
<nntp> disponha
<ylloluis04> estou a fazer algumas comparaçoes do windows e o linux(fedora)
<nbdu1nder> nao kazenin
<nbdu1nder> ubuntu
<nbdu1nder> '-'
<ylloluis04> estou gostando muito do fedora e pretendo continuar nele e testar outras distros
<alvaro> que coisa, o mundo não acabou rsrsrsrsrsrsrsrsrsrsrs
<ylloluis04> e que bom
<Kazenin> era pra ter acabado às 11:11:11
<Kazenin> conforme a lenda
<Kazenin> e isso passou faz tempo
<ylloluis04> voce sabe o mundo ainda vai demorar para acabar e quando acabar nao irei estar mais aqui
<zequinha> nntp: segui os tutoriais e instalei o driver da gt 520 que baixei do proprio site, funcinou em partes, continua com delay nas janelas e algumas vezes a tela da janela ativa fica toda preta, será que tem algo mais que possa ser feito?
<zequinha> eu ja instalei distribuições com o kde e nao tive problema
<zequinha> será que alguém pode me ajudar com esse problema com a nvidia?
<nntp> zequinha, o unity usa opengl acho que esse pode ser o problema
<nntp> zequinha, o que voce pode fazer eh sair fazendo logoff da sessao
<nntp> e entrar
<nntp> com o unity 2d
<nntp> isso provavelmente vai acabar com o lag
<nntp> so que tambem vai tirar os efeitos 3d
<nntp> mas eh uma soluçao temporaria ateh sair um driver novo quem sabe
<zequinha> mas no ubuntu 12.10 nao tem 2d
<nntp> zequinha, olha que tem hein
<Ricardo__> mta gente ganhando dinheiro com essa palhaçada de fim de mundo.. pra qdo sera nova profecia ridicula de fim do mundo?
<zequinha> nntp: pelo menos nao encontrei na tela de login
<zequinha> nntp: entao quem usa geforce nao da pra usar ubuntu ne
<nntp> zequinha, tem muita gente que usa e da certo
<nntp> zequinha, agora todos falam que eh uma gambiarra esse bumble bee eu uso ati meu proximo comp vai ser uma gtx 660m mas aidna nao chegou
<zequinha> nntp: eu queria saber o que essas pessoas fizeram para dá certo, pois se a placa é igual tem que da certo para todo mundo
<nntp> zequinha, o que eu to vendo de diferente
<nntp> zequinha, eh o a versao 12.04 e 32 bits
<nntp> o 64 bits parece que ta problematico mesmo
<nntp> nos posts os comentarios repare lah que eh tudo 32bits
<zequinha> to usando o 12.10 x64
<zequinha> mas eu tenho 8 GB, se usar o x32 consigo aproveitar toda a memoria?
<nntp> consegue sim
<nntp> zequinha,
<nntp> zequinha, o sistematico usa nvidia que eu sei kk
<zequinha> vou aproveitar e colocar o 12.04 pois quero um sistema mais estavel
<zequinha> sistematico: ta por ai??
<sistematico> Sim?
<sistematico> Uso Nvidia GT9400
<zequinha> sistematico: to com um problema com uma gt 520, o nntp disse que vc tambem usa nvidia
<sistematico> 9400GT
<zequinha> funciona normal com x64?
<sistematico> zequinha: Fiz um tutorial a mais de um ano atrás, de como instalar a Nvidia no Debian.
<sistematico> zequinha: Debian 64 bits.
<zequinha> sistematico: eu instalei baixando o driver do proprio site
<sistematico> No momento uso essa placa com o Arch Linux.
<zequinha> instalou numa boa
<zequinha> porem percebi uma lentidão nas janelas
<nntp> opengl ?
<sistematico> zequinha: http://www.forumdebian.com.br/topico-placa-de-vídeo-nvidia-9400gt-no-debian-squeeze-amd64
<sistematico> De 2009, mas tem muita coisa que ainda funciona do mesmo jeito.
<sistematico> Pro Ubuntu não muda muita coisa.
<zequinha> sistematico:  eu fiz isso
<sistematico> zequinha: Você deve estar usando o VESA e não o driver da Nvidia.
<zequinha> foi dessa forma que instalaei
<Ricardo__> nntp, os drivers prop ja eram pra ati mais antigas ne? morrem no 12.6 legacy e era isso
<sistematico> zequinha: Me passa o link que baixou o driver.
<zequinha> sistematico: como verifico qual driver está ativo?
<sistematico> zequinha: Xorg.0.log
<zequinha> http://www.nvidia.com.br/object/linux-display-amd64-310.19-driver-br.html
<nntp> Ricardo__, ati antiga relamente nao rola mais nao
<Ricardo__> q merda ne meu
<nntp> Ricardo__, tem q ver se tem suporte no site
<Ricardo__> sacanagem da ati
<sistematico> zequinha: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i driver
<Ricardo__> é 4650 a minha
<nntp> Ricardo__, usa driver antigo
<Ricardo__> ja era
<nntp> Ricardo__, acho que dah
<Ricardo__> sim so q no xorg novo so rola esse 12.6 legacy
<Ricardo__> dae eu penso
<Ricardo__> se mudar daki 2 anos pra outa distro
<Ricardo__> fudeu
<Ricardo__> nao tera mais suporte da ati
<nntp> Ricardo__, agora pro c ver a nvidia eh essa bagunça ae tmb nao tem nem driver prop que funmciona direito
<nntp> Ricardo__, intel tambem ta problematica com as hibridas
<sistematico> zequinha: lspci | grep -i vga
<Ricardo__> pois é
<sistematico> Certeza que sua placa é essa mesmo né?
<nntp> Ricardo__, foda so tem um ou 2 caras desenvolvendo driver mano por isso eles descontinuaram
<Ricardo__> mas os da nvidia nao sao um pouco melhroes q ati?
<Ricardo__> os drivers pra linux
<sistematico> zequinha: Espera só um pouco, vou fazer um Tereré aqui e já te ajudo.
<Ricardo__> triste ae pra windows sai driver novo a cada mes
<Ricardo__> ahahahaa
<Ricardo__> mas..
<nntp> Ricardo__, nao eh nada... melhor eh ati viu... nvidia nem driver tem eh tudo gambiarra kk
<Ricardo__> sempre tem alguma gambiarra
<Ricardo__> sempre tem
<Ricardo__> nem q tenha q usar opensource
<nntp> Ricardo__, quando roda bonito no linujx fica muito melhor que no windows
<Ricardo__> ah sim
<Ricardo__> bom q suporte pelo menos do ubuntu lts
<Ricardo__> é 5 anos
<Ricardo__> ae ate la ta garantido
<Ricardo__> ehehe
<Ricardo__> mas eu uso debian squeeze aki tb
<zequinha> sistematico:      lspci | grep -i vga  -->  VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF119 [Geforce GT 520]
<Ricardo__> quero ver se nao vou ter dor de cabecas no wheezy
<nntp> Ricardo__, eu uso fedora
<Ricardo__> fedora eh tenso ne
<Ricardo__> nao existe lts
<Ricardo__> suporte curto
<nntp> Ricardo__, eu to satisfeito com a distro.. to louco pra sair a 18 agora
<nntp> Ricardo__, a 17 ta bem estavel
<Ricardo__> queria por um arch
<Ricardo__> mas to sem saco pra ficar fucando
<zequinha> sistematico: ta subindo com a nvidia nao é?
<Ricardo__> qdo entrar wayland na parada
<Ricardo__> ach oq ja era quem tem ati e nvidia vao penar um pouco
<Ricardo__> eheeh
<zequinha> eu ja instalei o fedora 17 com gnome e rodou numa boa, distros tambem com kde
<zequinha> vou desistir do ubuntu, ou vou colocar o fedora ou o mint
<nntp> zequinha, soh nao desiste do linux brod
<zequinha> nntp: isso nao,
<zequinha> é que me disseram que o ubuntu era mais facil que o fedora
<zequinha> nntp:  vc ta usando o fedora com gnome?
<nntp> zequinha, cinnamon
<zequinha> cinnamon ja está todo em portugues?
<nntp> nao
<nntp> zequinha, mas quase
<zequinha> nntp: pq nao colocou o gnome?
<nntp> zequinha, gnome veio de padrao mas nao gostei nao acho gnome muito zuado que nem o unity tudo zuado esses wm
<nntp> negocio meio sem peh nem cabeça nao tem uma logica nao
<nntp> cruzamento de tatu com cobra
<zequinha> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Ricardo__> o mint eu pus
<Ricardo__> mas deu varios bugs
<Ricardo__> me enojei
<Ricardo__> e akele com cinammon ta mais pesado q unity
<zequinha> tem muitos bugs assim é?
<Ricardo__> eu instalei a xfce
<Ricardo__> tri bugada
<Ricardo__> e o cinammon ate tava legal mas mto pesado
<Ricardo__> com mate
<Ricardo__> nao tentei ainda
<nntp> Ricardo__, aqui roda legal
<Ricardo__> se bem q usar mate
<Ricardo__> eh voltar ao passado
<nntp> Ricardo__, core2due 4 ram
<Ricardo__> gnome 2.x foi bom enquanto durou
<nntp> ta com tempo e quer coisa leve mete um openbox
<Ricardo__> eu pus o crunchbang
<Ricardo__> q ja vem openbox montadinho
<Ricardo__> mas tinha uns bugs ae
<Ricardo__> o bom q eh baseado em debian
<nntp> hahah Ricardo__ eu gosto do crunchbang
<nntp> sistematico, olha ea ^^^^^^^
<Ricardo__> eu achei massa
<Ricardo__> mas tinha uns bugs q nao tem no debian
<Ricardo__> ae se é pra ser assim go to debian
<Ricardo__> ehehe
<zequinha> vou tentar o mint cinammon
<Ricardo__> o bom é q voa
<Ricardo__> instalacao do crunch
<Ricardo__> em menos de 5 min
<Ricardo__> absurdamente rapido
<Ricardo__> ehehe
<nntp> sim
<Ricardo__> tem editor de menus
<Ricardo__> e tudo
<Ricardo__> vem bem completao
<nntp> galera vo resolver uma bomba aqui qq coisa eu comento to vendo aqui meio de longe
<nntp> nossa to com um comp allinone aqui
<nntp> perdeu o boot original
<nntp> to vendo se dou um recover nele tive que ir no lnux pegar os arquivos na partiçao escondida
<nntp> acho que deu certo
<nntp> 50 minutos deabo se eu tento fazer ele de outro modo ele trava no logon do xp original tu liga ativa ele na microsoft mesmo assim fica travado o demonio
<sistematico> Opa
<nntp> agora vamos ligar um mac hoje ta sortido aqui tem mac linux windows
<nntp> kk
<sistematico> Acho que demorei pra voltar.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuh
<nntp> mac pesa d+
<Ricardo__> nem sei testei um hackintosh uma vez.. e nem rodo int ernet
<Ricardo__> ae nao fucei mais
<Ricardo__> ahaaha
<Ricardo__> sei q ele puro sem fazer nada
<Ricardo__> ja comia 1gb de ram
<Ricardo__> ou mais
<nntp> eh hackintosh tem q ter hardware compativel
<nntp> mas aqui tem eh um imac
<nntp> ta com stripes no monitor ta foda
<pauloolhos> OLA
<pauloolhos> boa tarde
<pauloolhos> nao consigo fazer o debain reconhecer minha placa de rede
<pauloolhos> estava a funcionar antes.
<vitorlobo> pauloolhos: ae
<pauloolhos> S.O debian.
<vitorlobo> pauloolhos:  broadcom?
<pauloolhos> Ja editei o arquivo interfaces
<pauloolhos> eth0 eth2 eth5
<pauloolhos> e nada
<pauloolhos> REALTECK
<pauloolhos> OFF BOARD
<nntp> quimou ?
<nntp> queimou ?
<pauloolhos> nao
<pauloolhos> acho que não.
<nntp> mm
<nntp> pq parar do nada assim
<pauloolhos> estava funcionando formatei o PC apenas
<nntp> ah
<nntp> tu formataste
<nntp> realtek tem q instalar o modulos
<pauloolhos> Lembro que na formatação apareceu esse adptador.
<nntp> justo ele pergunta se tu quer instalar os drivers da realtek
<pauloolhos> escolhi uma outra placa
<pauloolhos> tenho duas.
<pauloolhos> Agora tenho configurar a 2 placa ela nao sobe.
<pauloolhos> Agora a segunda placa nao sobe
<sistematico> Servidor Online.
<pauloolhos> sistematico
<pauloolhos> sistematico: me ajuda a configurar uma placa de rede que não sobe.
<pauloolhos> Se nao tiver ocupado
<sistematico> Ok.
<sistematico> http://paste.sistematico.org
<sistematico> Cola seu lspci
<sistematico> lsusb or "whatever"
<pauloolhos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<pauloolhos> espera ai
<pauloolhos> nao é esse o link
<pauloolhos> sistematico:
<pauloolhos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1456153/
<sistematico> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5787 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)
<sistematico> 03:02.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8169 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)
<sistematico> Essas são suas duas placas de rede, certo?
<pauloolhos> certo
<sistematico> É IP fixo?
<pauloolhos> Broadcom funcionando
<pauloolhos> broadcon DHCP
<pauloolhos> A segunda placa preciso inserir um IP FIXO
<sistematico> Seguinte.
<sistematico> Tem algum tipo de DHCP na sua rede?
<sistematico> Qualquer tipo, em qualquer lugar? Tipo, o router ou o PC?
<pauloolhos> Sim
<sistematico> Isso que eu queria saber.
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Uma interface de rede usa DHCP?
<sistematico> A Broadcom?
<pauloolhos> SIM na broadcom
<sistematico> Certo.
<xispirit`> o.0
<sistematico> A outra, você vai conectar onde?
<pauloolhos> Fazer PONTO A PONTO com outro pc
<pauloolhos> Devido ser GIGABIT
<sistematico> hum
<sistematico> Cole seu arquivo interfaces em algum lugar.
<sistematico> Pra eu ver.
<sistematico> /etc/network/interfaces
<sistematico> Acho que é isso.
<sistematico> GIGABIT é um termo usado apenas pra marketing.
<sistematico> Pra PC doméstico ainda não existe tal velocidade a um preço acessível.
<sistematico> Isso é lenda urbana, como a mulher de branco, a loira do cemitério e etc...
<pauloolhos> kkkk
<sistematico> Igual orelha de freira, sabemos que tem! Mas nunca ninguem viu.
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Concorda?
<pauloolhos> SIM
<pauloolhos> rsrsrs
<sistematico> :)
<pauloolhos> MUla sem cabeça.
<pauloolhos> essa foi boa sistematico
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> Cabeça de bacalhau, eu tambem nunca vi.
<pauloolhos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1456153/
<sistematico> Dizem que existe, mas...
<vitorlobo> PUTA.....
<pauloolhos> opa
<pauloolhos> mandei o mesmo
<vitorlobo> esse yaourt ajuda mesmo hein
<sistematico> é
<sistematico> heh
<vitorlobo> meu Deus
<pauloolhos> pera ai
<vitorlobo> auhahuahahaahuaa
<vitorlobo> >.<
<sistematico> vitorlobo: Assim como atrapalha.
<vitorlobo> que fantastico
<vitorlobo> sistematico: atrapalha em que?
<pauloolhos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1456176
<sistematico> vitorlobo: É um tipo de coisa complicada de explicar por aqui.
<pauloolhos> Ja tentei realizar configuração nao subiu
<sistematico> sistematico: Eu mantenho vários pacotes no AUR, se eu usar o yaourt por exemplo, pra mim fica inviavel.
<vitorlobo> sistematico: isso é atrapalhar? pra mim isso se torna opcional...se é inviavel vc usa outro meio
<sistematico> sistematico: Tipo, tu edita o PKGBUILD, aí ok, fecha e o yaourt vai sozinho terminar a parada, mas aí tu lembra que esqueceu de alguma coisa, cancela, e cade o PKGBUILD?
<sistematico> vitorlobo: Entendeu?
<sistematico> vitorlobo: É que você pegou o bonde meio andando, fica difícil te explicar o porque o yaourt não é tão bonzinho assim.
<vitorlobo> sistematico:  melhor q muita coisa q se encontra no ubuntu/debian
<vitorlobo> principalmente pra encontrar pacotes disponiveis
<sistematico> vitorlobo: A mais ou menos uns 4 anos atrás, no site do Arch Linux, ficava um banner onde os devs pediam pra tu não usar nem o Yaourt, nem nada que aumatizasse o processo de instalação de pacotes legados.
<sistematico> vitorlobo: Porque isso pode ser um risco a sua segurança, entende?
<vitorlobo> sistematico:  por isso recomendam faze-lo sem ser usuario root
<vitorlobo> em modo normal
<nntp> ouch
<sistematico> vitorlobo: Se eu colocar por exemplo, um: rm -rf / no PKGBUILD, nada impede que eu upe lá no AUR e você instale o PKGBUILD.
<sistematico> Exato.
<sistematico> vitorlobo: O ideal disse tudo, é que você sempre abra o PKGBUILD antes do makepkg ou makepkg -i
<sistematico> Entendeu?
<vitorlobo> sim
<vitorlobo> ai é saber usar mesmo
<vitorlobo> aprender
<vitorlobo> estudar rs
<vitorlobo> mas....de qualquer modo, muito bom
<sistematico> E o yaourt, "mascara" esse processo, automatizando o mesmo.
<sistematico> Sim, ele é ótimo, porem...
<sistematico> ...perigoso.
<sistematico> vitorlobo: https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/?SeB=m&K=sistematico
<sistematico> pauloolhos: auto eth3
<vitorlobo> sistematico:  vc usa arch e ubuntu?
<sistematico> Certeza que é eth3?
<pauloolhos> nao sei
<sistematico> vitorlobo: Nunca usei Ubuntu.
<pauloolhos> tentei apenas
<sistematico> vitorlobo: Nem em sonho coleguinha :D
<pauloolhos> Tem algum comando que consigo saber?
<sistematico> pauloolhos: ifconfig -a e veja os nomes corretos.
<nntp> sistematico, nem 2 meses ?
<nntp> sistematico, eu usei 1 mes ou 2 kkk
<pauloolhos> vejo agora
<sistematico> nntp: Ok, uma semana, na vbox.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhu
<sistematico> Me rendo.
<nntp> kkkk
<sistematico> Admito.
<sistematico> Na vbox!!!
<sistematico> :D
<nntp> o live eh legal tmb
<nntp> lento
<nntp> mas legal
<pauloolhos> sistematico: eth0
<sistematico> Então.
<sistematico> pauloolhos: http://wiki.debian.org/NetworkConfiguration#Configuring_the_interface_manually
<vitorlobo> ptm
<sistematico> Sua configuração parece correta, com excessão do nome eth3, que não existe.
<vitorlobo> tem muito pacote q antes no ubuntu
<vitorlobo> tinha q instalar na unha
<nntp> aproveita ja mete os dns lah mesmo
<vitorlobo> e q n acha no software center nem a pau
<vitorlobo> nem nos repositorios
<vitorlobo> q viagem
<vitorlobo> e tdo atualizado
<vitorlobo> o.O
<pauloolhos> vou testar e te falo agora
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Ok, eu vou ali fora e já volto, 5 minutos.
<sistematico> vitorlobo: Esse aqui num tinha: https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/audio-recorder/
<sistematico> Eu portei.
<sistematico> Esse aqui tbm não: https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/dict-freedict-eng-por/
<vitorlobo> sistematico:  ja se interessou em se tornar um trusted user?
<vitorlobo> sistematico: de repente isso...sei la..contribua com algo no curriculum
<sistematico> Muita burocracia, e eu não paro com S.O. nenhum.
<vitorlobo> sistematico: ahn...axo q essa burocracia é necessaria ne....se nao vira bagunça
<vitorlobo> sistematico: se o arch é..magina o slackware
<sistematico> vitorlobo: Estou tentando me tornar um FreeBSD Contributor, mas num é moleza não.
<pauloolhos> Cigarinho...
<sistematico> vitorlobo: Esses pacotes aí eu tô mantendo só pra ajudar o SO, na marra, eu quase não ligo o PC que tem o Arch instalado.
<sistematico> To usando muito pouco.
<vitorlobo> sistematico:  tem uns cursos bem boladoes de freeBSD no freebsd Brasil...
<vitorlobo> e caros
<sistematico> Ofereci eles, ninguem quis adotar, dropei mais de dois meses e ninguem pegou, anunciei na lista de discussão e ninguem quis, aí eu adotei de novo, fazer o que...
<sistematico> vitorlobo: Moro longe da civilização, pra mim qualquer tipo de curso é inconcebível.
<sistematico> heh
<vitorlobo> sistematico: vc mora no acre?
<sistematico> O único curso que eu sigo aqui é o do Rio.
<sistematico> vitorlobo: Não.
<sistematico> Vou ali fora, vai tentando adivinhar aí..
<sistematico> uhuhuh
<vitorlobo> eu moro na Bahia
<vitorlobo> ja n é grande coisa tbm
<Joanna> Oi. Alguém me pode dar informação de um site com o mapeamento oficial e completo do teclado ABNT2, por favor
<nntp> Joanna, vc quer configurar o teclado eh isso
<nntp> ?
<Joanna> nntp, nao, estou fazendo a tradução/mapeamento para um script
<sistematico> WARNING! WARNING! WARNING!
<sistematico> huhuhuhu
<sistematico> Voltei.
<vitorlobo> Joanna:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AltGr_key#Brazilian_ABNT2_keymap
<vitorlobo> Joanna:  vai em ctrl + f e Brazilian ABNT2 keymap
<vitorlobo> Joanna:  espero ter ajudado
<Joanna> vitorlobo: tenho essa pág aperta mas... por exemplo, comparando com este git está mto diferente -> https://github.com/lailsonbm/ABNT2-Layout
<Joanna> aperta / aBerta :)
<nntp> cocafanta
<sistematico> uhuhu
<sistematico> Joanna: find / -iname "*abnt*map*"
<sistematico> Tchan!
<vitorlobo> Joanna: isso resolvelucas
<sistematico> Pessoal, vou cantar!
<sistematico> Eu quero Tchu! Eu quero Tcha! Eu quero tchu tchu tcha tcha...
<vitorlobo> alguém bane o sistematico por favor
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> Animação meo..
<nntp> cada morbidade
<sistematico> Fala assim não..
<vitorlobo> morbidade foi osso
<sistematico> heh
<vitorlobo> aahahuahuahuaa
<sistematico> tchu tcha tcha..
<Joanna> sistematico, não me adianta fazer isso pq o que necessito mesmo é, depois de ver o mapeamento correto, inserir os códigos unicode
<Joanna> mas pronto... aparentemente nao existe um site com a norma do teclado. Já fui ao ABNT e não encontrei a norma.
<vitorlobo> Joanna:  http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-nH8hxOa_W50/TqmZk5_wDwI/AAAAAAAAAf4/ea7MgehSg8M/s1600/teclado-abnt2.png
<sistematico> Joanna: Minha cara amiguinha.
<sistematico> Joanna: zcat /usr/share/kbd/keymaps/i386/qwerty/br-abnt2.map.gz
<sistematico> Os códigos estão lá, resta saber "quais" os tipos de códigos que você quer.
<Joanna> vitorlobo: obrigada :) mas para mapeamentos são necessárias todas as combinações de teclas, ou seja: normal SHIFT | ALT GR | SHIFT+ALT GR
<Joanna> sistematico: ok, obrigada. é um começo.
<sistematico> O começo e o fim, não existem outros códigos alem desses, esse é o mapa para o teclado ABNT usado no Linux, agora se quer outro tipo de mapa ou outro tipo de código, só por adivinhação eu não consigo responder.
<sistematico> Sacou?
<Joanna> vitorlobo: esse site, por exemplo, tem mais teclas que o que está na wikipedia. e não tem, por exemplo, o cruzeiro (sei q é obsoleto, mas pretendo fazer um trabalho completo)
<sistematico> Por isso que eu te falei: "qual código"?
<sistematico> Joanna: É que tipo de script? Qual linguagem?
<Joanna> sistematico: segundo sei, o ABNT é mais antigo que o ABNT2 (q já vem com as combinações do Alt Gr
<Joanna> sistematico: a inserção dos códigos é em unicode, como anteriormente disse. Baseio-me no unicode versão 6.2.0
<vitorlobo> Joanna:  http://murga-linux.com/puppy/viewtopic.php?mode=attach&id=20446&sid=f91b43dbd9be9996f796f89f6c29b59c
<Joanna> sistematico: e é exactamente um teclado "virtual"
<vitorlobo> Joanna:  baixa esse bagulho ae q deve ter um indicativo dentro
<sistematico> Joanna: Qual linguagem?
<Joanna> vitorlobo: ok, tks :) já to vendo. esperoo q seja o mais completo possível :)
<vitorlobo> sistematico: seja como for é esperto pq sabe q nick feminino os nerds caem de pau
 * vitorlobo rindo
<Joanna> sistematico: a parte do codigo do mapeamento é em javascript e c++
<sistematico> O.O
<nntp> olha o clone rolando
<nntp> kk
<sistematico> nntp: Sinto cheiro de xuxuco no ar.
<sistematico> Não sei porque.
<sistematico> Bem, voltarei pra minha crípta.
<nntp> nossa eu to vendo soh minha cama
<nntp> sistematico, to nessa ea
<nntp> bento carnero
<nntp> kk
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<sistematico> Vô pinchá uma praga no ceis.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhu
<sistematico> Bento é meu ídolo.
<nntp> poe nome do bot de bentocarnero
<sistematico> É.
<sistematico> Ótima sugestão.
<sistematico> nntp: Você usa Google Talk ou Jabber?
<nntp> gtalk
<nntp> icq
<nntp> msn
<nntp> skype
<nntp> e
<nntp> fb
<sistematico> nntp: Cara, instalei o Gajim, ele fica piscando o led do Num Lock quando tu recebe mensagem.
<sistematico> nntp: Se já viu essa parada?
<nntp> do gajim noa mas ja vi o lnace de piscar numlock
<nntp> eh super simples
<sistematico> lnace?
<nntp> tu faz em shellscript isso ae
<nntp> de piscar o numlock
<sistematico> Ah!
<sistematico> Mas tipo, eu nem tinha pensado nisso.
<sistematico> Achei legal pra caramba.
<nntp> os caras tao fazendo eh uns box externos saca de led
<nntp> tipo uma caixa de email
<nntp> quando chega um email
<nntp> a parada acende a luz
<nntp> gadget legal
<nntp> kk
<nntp> usb
<sistematico> Eu já alguma coisa nesse gênero aí.
<sistematico> Muito show.
<nntp> eh legal sim
<nntp> mas o mais legal eh um que esquenta e esfria o que tu ta bebendo tu escolhe kkk
<sistematico> uhuhuhuh
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Deu certo aí?
<pauloolhos> Sistematico: no lugar do ip carregou MAC
<pauloolhos> Ai executei o comando ifconfig eth0 192.168.254.1
<pauloolhos> ai pegou IP
<pauloolhos> ja esta rodando
<pauloolhos> Obrigado
<sistematico> De nada.
<sistematico> nntp: Uso o ZSH a mais de 5 anos, agora que os caras descobriram as vantagens dele: http://forum.archlinux-br.org/viewtopic.php?id=3837
<nntp> zhs eh o mais completo neh
<nntp> eu acho triste o debian ta de dash ubuntu acho que tmb
<sistematico> Z SHell é show! Uso e recomendo, fica a dica pra vocês que ainda não conhecem.
<nntp> tem coisa que nao roda
<sistematico> nntp: Assim ó..
<sistematico> No BASH, se tu digita: cd /home/ttnp ele não completa, no ZSH ele muda o ttnp pra nntp.
<sistematico> É surreal a parada mano.
<nntp> saquei
<sistematico> nntp: Aqui eu não uso mais: cd /tmp, eu digito só /tmp e ele muda pro diretório.
<nntp> tipo no bash tem atalho de teclado pra fazer isso saca neh ?
<nntp> sistematico, mas isso ae pra user noobao eh perigoso
<nntp> poder d+ na mao de quem nao sabe fode
<sistematico> nntp: Auto completar, até o CSH tem, mas o que me espanta é o nível da abstração que o ZSH é capaz.
<sistematico> nntp: Assim ó: cp arquivo.com.ponto /dir
<sistematico> nntp: Você faz assim: cp a.c.p /dir
<sistematico> É insano.
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> algoritimo maluco
<sistematico> nntp: E num para por aí.
<sistematico> Ele tem umas paradas muito violentas.
<nntp> mas tipo vc depois nao sente falta nao de conectar num bashzao ?
<sistematico> Uma é a sugestão, tipo, você configura, então a minha aqui, aparece no topo da tela sublinhada com degradê de cor da mais provável, pra mais improvável.
<sistematico> nntp: Não mano, porque a quantidade de recursos que o ZSH me oferece é muito maior.
<nntp> sim por isso to dizendo
<nntp> quando tu entra num ssh por exemplo num sv que nao use zsh
<nntp> de tu eh obrigado a usar o bash saca
<nntp> nao fica meio sem braço nao ?
<sistematico> Putz...
<sistematico> Me sinto sem chão.
<sistematico> Peixe fora d'água.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuh
<sistematico> nntp: Quando eu comecei a usar, eu achei péssimo, naquela época, eu acredito que o zsh nem era tão evoluido como é hoje..
<sistematico> Mas eu sei que eu detestei, com o passar dos anos, eu fui lendo, e vi que tinha muita parada escondida nele, recursos que eu não sabia que existiam.
<nntp> eu tava lendo muito bash... eu ja acho o bash poderoso
<nntp> mas zsh nunca usei
<nntp> padrao do bsd eh csh neh
<sistematico> Sim, do FreeBSD apenas pro root.
<sistematico> Os users o padrão é o sh.
<sistematico> O Bash é muito bom, não desmereço ele.
<sistematico> Mas o ZSH não perde em nada.
<nntp> nossa o bash ta me resolvendo bem mas eu vou ateh testar o zsh
<nntp> depois dessa ae
<pauloolhos> sistematico: o que você achou da nova versão do debian 6.0.6
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Cara, pra te falar a verdade, eu tenho um Debian aqui, que eu nem sei que versão é!
<nntp> entao eu to usando ela mas to tendo um problema alias 2 mas 1 acho que eh hardware. o outro eh conf creio que do sistema de monitoramento que montei aqui que ta enxendo o hd o outro eh que se cai a energia tem hora que na volta o comp para no boot
<sistematico> Sei que é o testing..
<sistematico> Wheezy eu acho.
<nntp> o testing nao eh o 6.06  nao
<nntp> acho que nao
<nntp> 6.06 eh o squieeze
<sistematico> nntp: O meu é o Testing, só que eu não sei qual é a versão dele não.
<nntp> cat /etc/issue
<nntp> Debian GNU/Linux 6.0
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Pra mim, Debian é um sistema consagrado, com um padrão de qualidade insubstituível.
<nntp> eu to usando a versao estavel
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Independente de versão ou do que os caras colocarem dentro dela, eu assino embaixo, porque sei que os desenvolvedores do Debian são profissionais da mais alta estirpe.
<nntp> Fedora release 17 (Beefy Miracle)
<nntp> to gostando dele viu so que vou mudar pro 18 quando sair
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Falo isso, não só porque assino a lista e assisto de perto, mais porque eu sou amigo de um, e o cara é fera.
<sistematico> pauloolhos: O kov, conhece ele? O Gustavo Noronha Silva.
<sistematico> A única coisa que eu nunca curti no Debian, foram os codinomes.
<sistematico> Nisso eu acho que o Ubuntu foi mais criativo.
<nntp> eh nome do toystorry
<nntp> neh ?
<sistematico> Usar os apelidos do Toy Story é um pouco limitado.
<sistematico> é.
<pauloolhos> Entendo.
<sistematico> Eu fico pensando quando acabarem os personagens, como eles vão fazer ?
<pauloolhos> kkk
<sistematico> :)
<sistematico> Wheezy² Sid³
<sistematico> ? Num dá né..
<sistematico> :D
<pauloolhos> Colocar os nicks de que entra aqui no FORUM
<pauloolhos> ...
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<sistematico> Debian Sistematico Edition?
<sistematico> uau!
<pauloolhos> Pauloolhos Sistematico nntp pemtium 223
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhuhu
<pauloolhos> kkkk
<pauloolhos> Boa sistematico
<sistematico> Surreal.
<nntp> http://beefymiracle.org/
<sistematico> O Arch Linux "ensaiou" o uso de codinomes.
<sistematico> Não sei se alguem aqui sabe.
<sistematico> Eu cheguei a usar a versão "Core Dump" e "OverLord".
<sistematico> :P
<nntp> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spherical_cow
<nntp> fedora novo auehaeuh
<sistematico> Mas logo o conceito de versões foi por água abaixo e ele passou a se basear em snapshots.
<sistematico> Nossa mano.
<sistematico> Que viagem.
<sistematico> nntp: Outra coisa legal do ZSH é uma coisa que ele meio que copiou do CSH, é o rehash.
<sistematico> nntp: Já usou isso?
<nntp> ah eu ja use csh mas tem muito tempo  muito mesmo
<nntp> agora zsh eu nunca usei
<sistematico> nntp: Assim, vamos supor, que você não tenha o xchat instalado, certo?
<nntp> mm
<sistematico> nntp: Você abre o terminal, e digita xchat
<pauloolhos> PEssoa
<pauloolhos> Vou nessa!!!
<nntp> boa noite pauloolhos
<sistematico> nntp: Ele retorna comando não encontrado, not found ou coisa do gẽnero.
<pauloolhos> Abraços pra voces
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Valeu.
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Abraço.
<pauloolhos> nntp: abraços
<pauloolhos> sistematico: abraços
<pauloolhos> ate
<nntp> ateh
<sistematico> nntp: Aí tu instala o xchat, com o bash você teria que fechar a janela e abrir de novo ou fazer logou e login pra ele ler o PATH novamente.
<sistematico> nntp: No zsh você digita rehash e ele executa o xchat sem precisar abrir outra janela.
<nntp> mm
<sistematico> nntp: Essa é uma das utilidades de rehash.
<sistematico> Mas não é só pra isso que ela serve.
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> Demorei 10 anos pra conhecer o rehash
<nntp> kkk
<sistematico> heh
<nntp> tem coisa que demora mesmo
<nntp> cara o bash mesmo eu nao conheco nem metade dele
<nntp> iii acho que menos que metade e muito
<sistematico> nntp: Já viu o manual dele?
<nntp> eu li muito bash a epoca que fiz rhce300
<sistematico> O tamanho?
<nntp> sim
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhu
<nntp> mais de 2000
<sistematico> Eu não me arrisco a ler isso.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuh
<sistematico> Parei nas built-in functions.
<sistematico> To fora.
<sistematico> hahahahhahahahahahaa
<nntp> ta com 5000 linhas
<nntp> na epoca eram umas 3 mil so pra tu ter ideia o negocio melhorou e muito
<sistematico> Só uma coisa me desaponta.
<sistematico> Quando eu digito history o que aparece aqui é o histórico do bash, não do ZSH.
<nntp> mmm
<nntp> ele nao tem profilerc
<nntp> isso ae tu configura nao ?
<sistematico> Dá pra fazer um alias, assim: alias history='cat ~/.zsh_history'
<sistematico> mas num é a mesma coisa.
<nntp> pois eh
<nntp> cara isso ae eh tudo configuravel
<nntp> tamanho do history
<sistematico> Porque eu acho que o history, é um built-in ou um programa ligado ao bash.
<nntp> quantas linhas tu quer etc
<nntp> tamanho do buffer
<sistematico> Sim, o zsh grava nesse arquivo que eu te falei aí.
<nntp> eh ele eh bash bltin commands
<sistematico> Ah, mano...
<sistematico> Acho que eu descobri uma coisa aqui.
<nntp> o man do history tem 1000 linha seuhae
<sistematico> Eu acho que history é independente do Shell.
<sistematico> HISTFILE=~/.zsh_history tava assim e eu deixei assim: HISTFILE=~/.history no ~/.zshrc
<nntp> isso ae
<nntp> tu escolhe qual usar
<sistematico> é
<nntp> ele eh altamente configuravel
<sistematico> Show de bola.
<nntp> cara isso ae no linux quem sabe usar se da bem d+
<nntp> da pra escolher o que ele vai gravar
<sistematico> Vixi, isso que eu to vendo aqui, o negócio é violento.
<sistematico> Num é só log não..
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhu
<nntp> nao ele grava jobs da pra fazer macro e o cara i a4
<Francisco_Favaro> Fala, galera... Boa Noite.
<nntp> nossa to apanahando pra fazer um comp aqui credo com xp
<nntp> boa
<nntp> ele nao deixa eu fazer logn
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhu
<sistematico> nntp: https://www.archlinux.org/developers/ nenhum brasileiro.
<sistematico> nntp: Antigamente tinha o Hugo Dória, mas o cara abandonou o projeto, uma pena.
<sistematico> nntp: Ele que me apresentou o sistema.
<nntp> posi eh q estranho neh
<nntp> ninguem do br mesmo
<sistematico> nntp: http://www.castalio.info/hugo-doria-arch-linux/ http://hdoria.com/ ela era.
<sistematico> nntp: http://www.castalio.info/hugo-doria-arch-linux/ http://hdoria.com/ ele era.
<nntp> hahah cara q nem noix mlk queria invadir a nasa e fbi
<sistematico> nntp: Tem uns caras que são pioneiros, o garga no #FreeBSD-BR, o nosklo no #Python-BR, o kov no #Debian-BR, o hdoria no #ArchLinux-BR...
<sistematico> heh
<nntp> eu ja entrei na nasa mas tem muito tempo isso kkk os caras nao tinha segurança nessa epoca nao
<nntp> ele deve ter entrado tmb
<nntp> ou vai ver era soh o honey pot kkk
<nntp> mlk de tudo
<Francisco_Favaro> Esse papo da Madrugada tá doido...
<vitorlobo> rapaz
<vitorlobo> esse inkscape
<vitorlobo> da de 10 a 0 no coreldraw
<vitorlobo> nem compara pqp
<vitorlobo> rs
<sistematico> !fale
<sistematico> Bento_Carneiro: !fale
<Bento_Carneiro> sistematico: Olá!
<sistematico> Bento_Carneiro: Seu pilantra.
<Bento_Carneiro> sistematico: !fale
<sistematico> Vou dormir, falo pro 6.
<Guest58716> olá galera
<Guest58716> segue aí por favor https://twitter.com/AndrewVinicius
<Writing> Alguém poderia me ajudar, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/etc/eggdrop.conf-Herr_Filip
<Writing> set owner "<NICK DO OWNER>"
<Writing> como faço para por 2 owners
<Writing> separa por ; ...
<Matheus_Carvalho> bom dia gambazada
<Write> Ctrl-Alt-Del está ai
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Write, ui
<Write> Ctrl-Alt-Del sabe me ajudar
<Write> Ctrl-Alt-Del ler o site que mandei, eu quero por 2 owners
<Write> Ctrl-Alt-Del é separado por ,
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Write, e como tu colocou?
<Write> Ctrl-Alt-Del eu quero saber como coloca
<Write> separado por ,
<Write> ou por ;
<Write> ou qualquer outra coisa
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> não sei não aqui nesse link que tu mandou só mostra pra fazer com um!
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> vai testando ai =D
<Celso> nunca usei dois owners
<Celso> até pq. qdo. for se reconhecer pelo bot vai aparecer só um nick como owner
<Write> boa Celso você sabe mexer com eggdrope
<Celso> Write usei muito antigamente
<rcbdesigner> algum usuário do Inkscape?
<adiaswin> colega nao conheço o inkscape mas voce esta tendo algum problema
<paladinn> oi
<Celso> oi
<paladinn>     CENTOS 6.3 x86_64 standard – secure
<paladinn>     WHM 11.34.0 (build 11)
<paladinn>     Load Averages: 4.97 3.64 3.56
<YanGM> olá amigos da rede glo... digo, do  channel #ubuntu-br
<Write> como leio esse arquivo estou em uma ssh: rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2204 Aug 15 17:02 PARTYLINE
<rcbdesigner> nntp,  passa um link ai para eu aprender mais sobre os comandos do terminal
<rcbdesigner> nntp,  já achei um aqui
<hggdh> Write: tente 'less'
<YanGM> alguém aqui para me assessorar enquanto instalo debian netinstall no meu servidor?
<kayo> YanGM, consultoria? 100,00 reais ;-)
<YanGM> xD
<YanGM> tô gravando a imagem no pen
<YanGM> a última vez que fiz isso sozinho o servidor parou de dar boot uma semana depois
<YanGM> arranquei fios de cabelo pra saber como recuperar os arquivos do lvm2
<kayo> axo que lembro de alguem com um problema parecido pedindo ajuda por aki
<YanGM> agora que recuperei, nunca mais quero saber de lvm
<YanGM> apesar de que o servidor é um positivo cansado de 6 anos... por increça que parível só fiz up na ram de 512 para 2gb até hoje e troquei um cooler
<YanGM> tudo ainda funciona
<paladinn> parrudo
<kayo> ele fica numa sala refrigerada né?
<YanGM> deixei o cooler no máximo na bios
<YanGM> p4
<YanGM> dá pra cozinhar naquilo
<kayo> fora isso acho que vc poderia botar uma 'torre de cooler', um em cima do outro, fazendo uma circulação de ar em um só sentido
<kayo> ai vc dormiria em paz
<YanGM> interessante
<YanGM> eu queria comprar uma caixinha pronta pra isso
<YanGM> mac mini, NAS pirata, fanless pc, etc
<YanGM> mas falta a grana
<kayo> basicamente servidores comprados, de rack/torre, sao uma combinacao de: hardware potente, redundancia & esquema de ventilação
<paladinn> sim
<paladinn> hot swap
<kayo> é um gabinete pra servidor é caro mesmo, mas dá pra vc adaptar um normal com uns 60 reias de cooler e o how swap que sai uns 400
<YanGM> meu sonho é meter water cooling na casa inteira
<YanGM> (todos pcs)
<YanGM> mas é coisa leve esse server
<YanGM> bem caseiro
<YanGM> tipo mídia, jogos, backups
<YanGM> peguei o business cd
<YanGM> Install ou graphical install?
<YanGM> kayo: Install ou Graphical Install?
<kayo> o que for mais facil pra vc
<YanGM> fui no graphical
<YanGM> outra coisa que vou fazer com ele é usar como servidor dns
<YanGM> pra bloquear os ads
<YanGM> deu erro ao detectar e montar o cd-rom
<YanGM> dei boot com pendrive usando sardu
<YanGM> kayo: gravo a iso no pen com unetbootin ou recomenda algum programa pra rwindows que grave iso em pens?
<kayo> eu uso o unetbootin mesmo
<kayo> works
<kayo> pra mim
<YanGM> 1min
<YanGM> fui ajudar a mamãe com as compras rs
<YanGM> kayo: pergunta: P4 +2GB de RAM = 32bit ou 64bit?
<Fulano> 64bits é melhor com 4GB de RAM ou mais
<YanGM> Fulano: blz
<YanGM> bootei com o stable do unetbootin agora
<YanGM> tá indo...
<YanGM> nome de domínio?
<nntp> o rcbdesigner
<nntp> rcbdesigner, to dando manutençao na minha adsl e tv aqui trocando cabos agora que vi
<nntp> rcbdesigner, cara tu quer comandos le o bash mano... man bash... agora se quiser um livro bom de script eu te passo o link
<kayo> se localhost
<kayo> ou fimdomundo.localhost
<YanGM> fim do mundo ontem foi o dia mais chato do ano
<paladinn> agora é em julho de 2014 a nova data
<kayo> isso vai se tornar tao banal, 'o mundo vai acabar', que quando realmente for acontecer
<kayo> vai ser que nem a historia do menino mentiroso sobre o lobo que vai atacar a vila
<YanGM> verdade
<YanGM> qual repositório do debian é mais perto de SP?
<YanGM> agora vem a parte difícil
<YanGM> Assistido - usar o disco inteiro
<YanGM> Assistido - usar o disco inteiro e configurar lvm
<YanGM> Assistido - usar o disco todo e lvm criptografado
<YanGM> Manual
<rcbdesigner> nntp,  passa o linkj
<YanGM> kayo:
<rcbdesigner> =)
<brandomota> galera,alguém conhece um emulador de nitendo 64 que não seja o mupen?
<rcbdesigner> uia lançaram o Beta 1 do elementary luna
<brandomota> rcbdesigner, tem 32 bits? ou é só 64?
<rcbdesigner> sei não
<rcbdesigner> acabei de ler a notícia
<rcbdesigner> mas acho que tem o 64x sim
<rcbdesigner> http://elementaryos.org/journal/luna-beta-1-released brandomota
<rcbdesigner> http://elementaryos.org/
<brandomota> vou ver,valeu aí,pois tenho um pc que só pega 32,e vou mexer um pouco nele
<rcbdesigner> to dando um saque nesse video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-_hZ542qsM
<brandomota> vou só esperar atualizar o kernel aqui,pois vou ter que rebootar,aí eu vejo
<rcbdesigner> flw
<rcbdesigner> ta usando o ubuntu 12.04?
<rcbdesigner> brandomota,
<brandomota> sim,com xfce
<brandomota> com triboot com lmde e win7 ultimate
<nntp> http://www.google.com.br/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&ved=0CFAQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fsebug.net%2Fpaper%2Fos%2Flinux%2FLinux%2520Shell%2520Scripting%2520Tutorial%2520v2.0.pdf&ei=ZdLVUOqxJoOw8ATdrYCICg&usg=AFQjCNFtt5INjeZAT7pA3KiKdGamEq1lcA&sig2=2e1kWExm_1S5Z4up0ZR7Xw&bvm=bv.1355534169,d.eWU
<nntp> pega ae rcbdesigner
<YanGM> ouch
<YanGM> estava instalando o debian_netinst aqui
<rcbdesigner> nntp,  vlw
<YanGM> até que levo um impossível instalar grub em um disco rígifo
<YanGM> "A execução de 'grub-install' em /dev/sda' falhou
<rcbdesigner> dei uma olhada rápida no sumário.. mto bom nntp
<rcbdesigner> =D
<nntp> rcbdesigner, esse cara ae eh top1 nas paradas do sucesso
<rcbdesigner> hehe
<YanGM> e agora, o que eu faço?
<nntp> xora
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> YanGM,
<rcbdesigner> eu vou ler mais para entender o que vcs falam toda hora... me  sinto um analfabeto aqui as vezes rs
<YanGM> vou no cantinho do choro
<nntp> baixa uma media ue
<brandomota> sem querer me mete,mas q erro apareceu?
<YanGM> "A execução de 'grub-install' em /dev/sda' falhou
<YanGM> mandei instalar na mbr
<rcbdesigner> acho que tive esse problema antes.... é bem no finalzinho da instalação né?
<rcbdesigner> da uma googlada que descobre rapidinho.. acho que muita gente teve esse probleminha
<YanGM> sim
<rcbdesigner> vou fazer minha muqueca aqui.. daqui a pouco volto
<rcbdesigner> moqueca*
<YanGM> pesquisei o erro em pt e só aparece "como recuperar o grub"
<rcbdesigner> mas é
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner: pqp
<YanGM> grub não vai de jeito nenhum
<vitorlobo> inveja.........
<rcbdesigner> vc vai ter que fazer pelo livecd
<vitorlobo> to doido pra comer algo assim
<vitorlobo> capaz de comer e passar mal depois
<vitorlobo> auhahuahua
<rcbdesigner> hahahaha
<vitorlobo> http://projectzim.blogspot.com.br/2012/12/conclusao-projectzim-arch-linux.html
<YanGM> meto lilo ou continuo sem carregador de inicialização?
<vitorlobo> se eu ficar 1 dia se comer nada
<vitorlobo> capaz de perder quase 2 kilos
<vitorlobo> YanGM: grub2 n rola?
<rcbdesigner> vitorlobo,  sabe fazer moqueca?
<vitorlobo> o 2
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner: sei so massas..moqueca n..mas o pessoal aqui em casa sabe
<YanGM> não vai nem na mbr nem no hd0,1
<vitorlobo> YanGM: testou o grub2 ?
<brandomota> será que tentando outro gerenciador,como o lilo
<rcbdesigner> mas vc tentou fazer a instalação do grub2?
<YanGM> é instalação do debian
<YanGM> netinst
<rcbdesigner> hum
<rcbdesigner> ai já não é comigo
<YanGM> tentei com o grub dos 2 jeitos possíveis
<YanGM> é grub2 mesmo
<vitorlobo> YanGM:  estranho
<vitorlobo> YanGM:  vai de lilo entao
<YanGM> estou em dúvida entre por lilo ou tentar colocar grub com live cd
<vitorlobo> YanGM: ta parecendo mulher
<vitorlobo> YanGM: se decide rapaz
<YanGM> kkkkk
<vitorlobo> instala esse bagulho logo
<YanGM> ah
<YanGM> acabei de ter uma ideia
<YanGM> não deu
<rcbdesigner> vitorlobo,  pega o filé de peixe já pronto... tempera com alho machucado, limão e sal num recipiente... depois corta umas rodelas de cebola, tomate e pimentão na panela que vai fazer
<vitorlobo> YanGM:  pq vc ta nessa motherfucker toda?
<vitorlobo> ta tentando fazer oq?
<rcbdesigner> coloca o peixe temperado... e depois cobre com mais uma camada de cebola.. pimentaão e tomate
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner: o problema é q to com a boca amordaçada a 3 meses e meio
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner: fazer tdo isso pra comer com os olhos é castigo
<rcbdesigner> a depender nem precisa colocar água pq já ferve com a do peixe
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner: e outra, comer moqueca + calor, mermão.......
<vitorlobo> é comendo e suando
<vitorlobo> ahuauahhahauhaua
<rcbdesigner> eu sei vitorlobo mas é depois
<YanGM> vitorlobo: um servidor caseiro
<rcbdesigner> qd melhorar rs
<YanGM> terminei e foi lilo mesmo
<vitorlobo> YanGM: se ça poha n rodar vai centOS, arch, qualquer bosta q rode
<rcbdesigner> e qd tiver bem cozinhado só dar aquela tapeada com leite de coco e pronto...
<YanGM> e lá vamos nós
<rcbdesigner> qualquer um pode fazer em qualquer canto do país
<brandomota> poxa galera,esse papo de comida tá me dando é fome kkkkkkk
<rcbdesigner> mas nenhum vai ser igual ao da Bahia rsrsrs XD
<YanGM> hora do reboot
<YanGM> tan dam daaaaam
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner: joga umas pimenta de cheiro dentro q deve ficar bom tbm
<vitorlobo> aquelas pimenta q n arde
<vitorlobo> so pra dar o gosto
<YanGM> (initramfs)
<rcbdesigner> sei.... mas essa parte de condimentos adicionais é de cada um
<YanGM> d'oh
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner: aqui sempre q fazem jogam no meio auhahuauhauha
<paladinn> :D
<paladinn> preciso deixar um pc no cabo
<paladinn> meu wifi ta mto ruim
<rcbdesigner> paladinn,  ta usando note?
<vitorlobo> paladinn: no fim das contas cabeamento é melhor mesmo...transfere dados bem mais rapido
<rcbdesigner> verdade
<paladinn> sim, vendi meus desks tenho 2 note...
<YanGM> targetfilesystem doesn't have requested /sbin/init.
<paladinn> dual com debian e ubuntu
<paladinn> 1 de trampo, pra codar e o outro pro home-office
<vitorlobo> tenho medo de passar a ser usuario de note e vender meu desk
<YanGM> no init found. try passing init= bootarg
<paladinn> sou programador :D
<vitorlobo> talvez seja só adaptação
<rcbdesigner> eu to com uma raiva do aparelhinho USB xing ling... porcaria mal soldada ai se vc encostar perde o sinal
<paladinn> sim
<paladinn> cara cabe uma tela de 24 na mesa os 2 note , quero pegar mais uma tela
<vitorlobo> paladinn:  somos todos..garotos de programa
<vitorlobo> ahn
<paladinn> vitorlobo, prostituidos
<vitorlobo> note foi caro entao esse ae
<paladinn> tenho um i3 e um i5
<vitorlobo> paladinn: aquele de 14 polegas da uma dor de cabeça ..danada
<vitorlobo> raramente tenho dor de cabeça...pego um daquele ..da logo de cara
<paladinn> um é de 14 o outro de 15,6 que é o i5 pra jogar tb, sou viciado em mmo
<vitorlobo> com aquela tela de plastico q vc se afasta meio metro e fica tdo negativo
<paladinn> ah depende ne
<vitorlobo> paladinn: d3?
<paladinn> não joguei ainda, só d2lod no wine por enquanto
<paladinn> não tive tempo =(
<vitorlobo> paladinn: putz eu jogava d2 no wine via hamachi com um brother até pouco tempo
<buribu> mmo rpg?
<vitorlobo> ele de paladin e eu de necromancer
<paladinn> sim buribu
<buribu> mmo fps?
<paladinn> dahora
<paladinn> tambem
<buribu> hum
<paladinn> jogo combat arms
<paladinn> mto
<paladinn> cs
<vitorlobo> paladinn: tem hamachi de linux q roda no terminal...é uma blz
<vitorlobo> n da lag
<paladinn> jogo na bnet
<paladinn> meu char ta lá... só instalar e logar
<vitorlobo> paladinn:  sabe aquela magia do necro q ele ccria uma parede de ossos? fiz uma merda com meu brother..de jogar aquilo....em cima do boss.....e ele tava batendo no booss
<vitorlobo> ficou preso junto com o boss
<vitorlobo> se fudel
<vitorlobo> auhauhahuahuahuaahua
<paladinn> hehehehehe
<paladinn> meu primeiro char foi um necro joguei mto nele
<vitorlobo> tive q ficar la....pra ele vir buscar os itens...pq fica o cadaver la morto esperando alguém chegar ou sumir
<paladinn> cria um na bnet vitorlobo
<vitorlobo> paladinn: é muito apelão necro forte
<YanGM> aaaahasuahujfyhgelawhyjgfhwfgqkrw esse trem recém formatado não boota fala sério
<vitorlobo> paladinn:  mas é piratao ..original so tenho sc/bw
<paladinn> YanGM, poem ubuntu nele
<buribu> eu coloquei um mmo fps no android
<paladinn> ah jogo mto sc bw tb
<paladinn> no iphone tem varios mmo fps
<YanGM> paladinn: muito pesado
<vitorlobo> paladinn: eu parei a mtu tempo..tem muito hacker agora
<vitorlobo> so tem hack naquela poha
<paladinn> só
<vitorlobo> so se for iccup e olhe la
<paladinn> desanima mesmo
<YanGM> precido de uma distro que ofereça netinst
<vitorlobo> YanGM: archlinux
<buribu> debian tb
<YanGM> vitorlobo: noob consegue usar? rs
<paladinn> poem ubuntu com xfce
<paladinn> igual eu to usando aki
<YanGM> buribu: é o debian que tá dando pau
<vitorlobo> YanGM:  esquece rs
<paladinn> ou poem mandriva
<YanGM> é pra server
<paladinn> tem mto linux YanGM
<paladinn> o problema não é a distro, é vc cara
<vitorlobo> YanGM:  distrowatch.com
<vitorlobo> poe esse comé o nome...
<vitorlobo> mageia
<buribu> Como assim YanGM dando? tipo de graça?
<buribu> ui!
<YanGM> pensei no debian pelo desempenho
<YanGM> se tiver alguma mais rápida
<paladinn> slack
 * vitorlobo ele ta zoando ne
<paladinn> puxa YanGM
<buribu> aqui tah normal
<brandomota> q tal o lmde? é bem estável
<paladinn> o problema não é a distro cara
<buribu> o problema do debian aqui eh soh o gtk-gnash
<vitorlobo> YanGM: slackware, arch, gentoo, sabayon, etc.....tem q ser intermediario/avançado user
<buribu> eu fico matando gtk-gnash toda hora
<buribu> :|
<paladinn> meu debian roda liso d+
<YanGM> eu sou intermediário/noob
<paladinn> wheezy
<vitorlobo> buribu: to em fase de teste do gnash no arch....oq eralmente da pau ai preu ver aqui?
<vitorlobo> YanGM:  leia http://projectzim.blogspot.com.br/2012/12/conclusao-projectzim-arch-linux.html
<vitorlobo> YanGM:  la ensina a instalar etc
<YanGM> arch não é aquele que tem que compilar até a alma?
<vitorlobo> YanGM: esse é o gentoo
<brandomota> arch nem tanto,tem uns scrips q ajudam
<buribu> vitorlobo, o problema do gtk-gnash não eh o gtk-gnash
<paladinn> http://www.gnashdev.org/
<vitorlobo> YanGM: o arch tem gerenciadores de down q n precisam compilar..pacman e yaourt
<paladinn> isso ? nunca usei
<buribu> o problema eh que o povo tem que para de fazer paginas com flash
<YanGM> vou falar o que eu quero fazer nesse server
<vitorlobo> buribu: poisé..lançaram o html5 e monte de coisa boa e continuam no flash
<paladinn> e vai continuar
<vitorlobo> buribu:  fiz uma materia sobre ele http://projectzim.blogspot.com.br/2012/12/conhece-o-gnash.html
<brandomota> é porque muitos sites ainda usam o flash,daqui pra 2015/2020 vai ser td html5
<paladinn> não vai parar, só diminuir acho
<YanGM> servidor dns, servidor samba (e ou ftp), servidor web (para fazer gerenciamento remoto), servidor minecraft java
<buribu> quando quero ver videos no youtube
<buribu> uso google-chrome
<rcbdesigner> querem ver o vitorlobo  concordar comigo?
<brandomota> o youtube tem uma página beta q usa html5
<buribu> pq ele vem com flash plugin
<rcbdesigner> quando da merda no preparo da comida de um baiano qual é a melhor solução?
<vitorlobo> buribu: quando buga, tu limpa o cache e roda...ja ouvi essa dica
<YanGM> os vídeos html5 do yt ficam pioresque os em flash
<buribu> então o gnash nao eh chamado
<YanGM> e se tiver propaganda.. esquece, vai assistir em flash
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner: jogar uma pimenta e comer
<paladinn> O Gnash é um fork do código fonte em domínio público do projeto GameSWF.
<brandomota> eu nunca testei ainda,mas quando tiver tempo eu testo
<rcbdesigner> lascar a boa e velha farinha de mandioca comprada na feira de São Joaquim e fazer " a massa"
<rcbdesigner> a pimenta é a segunda opção rsrs
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner: fazer aquela arga-massa ne
<YanGM> Vou usar esse pc para: servidor dns, servidor samba (e ou ftp), servidor web (para fazer gerenciamento remoto) e servidor minecraft (java).
<paladinn> kkkkkk
<vitorlobo> pra rebocar as paredes do intestino
<rcbdesigner> exatamente rs
<paladinn> 50 anos aquela ulcera da pimenta
<rcbdesigner> se o gosto da comida estiver ruim sempre é salvo pela farinha milagrosa
<YanGM> recomendam para essas coisas qual distro, gurus?
<vitorlobo> comida baiana.....se vc almoçar e ir fzer esporte..bater um baba
<vitorlobo> morre
<paladinn> uahauha
<vitorlobo> da um infarto ou algo parecido
<rcbdesigner> a farinha é tão boa que vc pode comer ela pura kkkkkkkkk
<paladinn> fatal
<brandomota> centos
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner: farofa de banana é bom bagarai
<rcbdesigner> bom.. to falando isso pq fiquei aqui lendo as coisas e deixei queimar um pouco a moqueca e acho que botei um pouco a mais de leite de coco
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner:  desses fast food tdo....axo q o único q serve mandioca frita no lugar de batata é bobs
<paladinn> vitorlobo, o blog é seu ?
<vitorlobo> mandioca frita é bom demais
<rcbdesigner> vou apelar para a argamassa
<vitorlobo> paladinn:  sim
<rcbdesigner> não sabia rs
<vitorlobo> poisé
<rcbdesigner> aipim frito não?
<vitorlobo> mandioca frita...é oq há
<vitorlobo> n da no mesmo?
<rcbdesigner> acho que não rs
<paladinn> YanGM, le isso : http://projectzim.blogspot.com.br/2012/12/conclusao-projectzim-arch-linux.html
<rcbdesigner> vou lá antes que esfrie
<brandomota> yanGM, talvez o ubuntu server sirva,mas o centos tem um bom tempo de suporte
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner:  a diferença q vi aqui... é q uma as folhas sao venenosas e a outra n
<YanGM> queria pegar uma que fosse leve
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner:  n como manisoba nem a pau
<vitorlobo> invenção da poha
<YanGM> 3.74gb... o que eu vou realmente usar nisso tudo?
<vitorlobo> vai q prepararam mal?
<vitorlobo> auhahuhuaha
<brandomota> yanGM, em modo texto fica levíssimo,ou use interfaces com o xfce ou fluxbox
<vitorlobo> brandomota:  ano passado o debian para servidores ultrapassou o centOs em vários quesitos..mas isso vai de cada um tbm
<vitorlobo> funfou, atende a oq vc quer, ja elvis
<paladinn> sim
<paladinn> só 1.5 giga é do wm
<brandomota> vitorlobo, poisé,depende do que o usuário necessita
<paladinn> YanGM, instala tudo sem wm
<YanGM> eu queria usar debian pelo netinst, só mantenho o que preciso no server
<paladinn> e sobe todos seus services
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner: tava conversndo com uma mina do sul ne..... e ela tava chupando tangerina....dai a mina do nada solta essa "quer chupar minha bergamota? ta docinha"
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner: fiquei com um tesão danado
<vitorlobo> n sabia oq era bergamotha
<paladinn> kkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> mas imaginei coisas
<paladinn> bergamota
<vitorlobo> huauhahahhuhuhauahua
<paladinn> que fita kkkk
<YanGM> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<brandomota> vitorlobo: eu uso o lmde,que é baseado no debian testing,e achei bem estável,aé agora não tive problemas,só uma besteira q fiz ontem
<YanGM> vixi
<YanGM> então vou refazer minha lista: 1-quero um so a prova das minhas besteiras
<YanGM> não ligo de mexer com sistemas unix
<brandomota> mas o que fiz foi por falta de atenção, por causa do sono
<vitorlobo> falando em comer.....
<vitorlobo> pqp to com um cardapio limitado
<vitorlobo> so posso liquidos
<vitorlobo> ja tentei jogar feijao no liquidificador
<vitorlobo> da mtu certo n
<vitorlobo> :S
<YanGM> vitorlobo: faz sopa
<YanGM> e joga no ventilador
<YanGM> liquidifacor
<YanGM> ah você entendeu
<brandomota> sopa de feijão triturado é pra quem não tem dente,como diria meu professor kkkk
<vitorlobo> eu peido o dia todo
<vitorlobo> se eu comer uma coisa dessas
<vitorlobo> se bem q fiz uma mistura aqui q ficou legal
<vitorlobo> joguei umas 3 colheres de arroz no liquidificador, umas 2 de requeijao cremoso
<vitorlobo> presunto, queijo polenguinho
<vitorlobo> mostarda
<vitorlobo> 1 copo e meio de agua
<vitorlobo> e bate
<vitorlobo> depois tu esquenta no microondas ou forno
<vitorlobo> fica uma sopa boladona
<vitorlobo> essa eu q inventei
<YanGM> que coisa saudável
<vitorlobo> =]
<brandomota> eita,me deu uma gastrite só de ler kkkk
<vitorlobo> perdi 18 kilos ja
<vitorlobo> tem q ser forte memo
<vitorlobo> ja viram o x-avc?
<YanGM> meu estômago deu um salto aqui
<brandomota> vende essa fórmula então,vitrolobo,tu vai ficar mais rico que o dr hollywood kkkk
<YanGM> cria uma fábrica disso enlatado
<vitorlobo> saca so esse
<vitorlobo> http://www.oversodoinverso.com/x-safena-%E2%80%93-receita-do-leitor-12/
<vitorlobo> x-ponte de safena
<vitorlobo> burguer
<vitorlobo> comer de galera
<vitorlobo> deve ser bom
<rcbdesigner> voltei
<vitorlobo> uam vez na vida n mata
<rcbdesigner> eita.. chega a barriga estufou
<vitorlobo> agora vem o sono
<vitorlobo> auhauhahuahaua
<brandomota> eu vi uma vez,no eua,um xburguer de 16 quilos de bife,a lanhonete paga 1000 dolar pra quem comer tudo
<buribu> eu comi um que chama infarto completo
<YanGM> vou ver se meto o arch netinst
<rcbdesigner> nem escovei os dentes pra poder ficar catando a farinha entre os dentes
<vitorlobo> YanGM: dai tu segue o video q fiz la no blog q vai suave
<rcbdesigner> rs
<buribu> to querendo testar o blacktrack
<vitorlobo> buribu: hackudo
<brandomota> é bom,buribu,tem bastantes ferramentas úteis
<brandomota> e já vem com o wine
<vitorlobo> melhor coisa q tem
<vitorlobo> é wine com gecko
<buribu> elas conseguem quebrar wpa/wpa2 psk?
<vitorlobo> salva vidas
<vitorlobo> buribu:  isso sim parece útil rs..pegar os wi-fi da vizinhança
<brandomota> buribu,depende d quem usa,se tem paciência pra isso
<buribu> hum
<vitorlobo> como seria isso? gato wi-fi?
<vitorlobo> auhahuhauhahuaa
<brandomota> gatonet
<buribu> aham
<YanGM> crakear wifi alheio e sniffar o msn... melhor que sessão da tarde
<buribu> rs
<brandomota> é brincadeira pras férias da criançada kkkkk
<vitorlobo> esse é o wi-fi de graça brasileiro
<vitorlobo> gatonet
<rcbdesigner> chamam tangerina de mixirica tb né?
<vitorlobo> tangerina, mixirica
<rcbdesigner> povo inventa é nome
<vitorlobo> mexirica
<brandomota> aki é tangerina msm
<YanGM> que isso
<vitorlobo> mas bergamota é osso hein
<rcbdesigner> onde é ai brandomota ?
<buribu> mexirica lembra siririca
<rcbdesigner> hahahaha
<YanGM> selecionei netinstall no unetbootin e o bicho tá baixando um trem de 500mb
<brandomota> manaus
<buribu> que lembra a bergamota do vitorlobo
<vitorlobo> "vem xupar minha bergamota"
<brandomota> kkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> quem q n iria imaginar outra coisa?
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<rcbdesigner> buribu, "eita que essa mexirica ta me lambuzando toda"
<buribu> rs
<vitorlobo> isso me lembrou
<vitorlobo> a mina do sanduíche de bureta
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> maluquice da poha
<rcbdesigner> brandomota,  ai tb tem aquele prato... esqueci o nome macapa... pacapa.. esqueci.. que tem as folhas de mandioca cozidas
<brandomota> tacacá
<rcbdesigner> issae
<brandomota> é bom,mas arde a boca
<rcbdesigner> eu provei em Belém
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner:  viu isso ne? http://www.naosalvo.com.br/sanduiche-de-buceta/
<rcbdesigner> dizem que deixa dormente... mas senti foi formigando
<brandomota> por causa do jambu,uma planta
<rcbdesigner> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> a mina locona man
<vitorlobo> auhauhahuahuahauaa
<rcbdesigner> meudeussssssssss
<rcbdesigner> to rindo pacarai
<YanGM> e esse tal de fedora ae?
<YanGM> silêncio mortal
<brandomota> mas se comer muito dá um piriri kkkkk
<rcbdesigner> creme de gorgonzolaaaa kkkkkkkkkk
<rcbdesigner> YanGM,  veja esse video ai e entenderás o silencio
<YanGM> eu já vi
<YanGM> uma amiga me mandou
<YanGM> é uma coisa tão normal...
<vitorlobo> YanGM: fedora é bom...mas n tem a mesma autonomia q vc tem de meta-distros ..onde o usuario q monta o sistema...é meio que canivete suíço...tipo ubuntu..vem com pacotes instalados....e te dá tdo na mao....mas depende do tipo de usuario tbm..tem usuario q gosta outros nao
<YanGM> vitorlobo: meu negócio é lightweight e ter instalado apenas o necessário
<brandomota> fedora é uma distro pronta pra usar mesmo,eu testei o 17 beta,acho,na casa de um colega
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner: e a mina ainda publicar o video q ....meu DEUS
<vitorlobo> YanGM: vc ta falando do arch entao
<vitorlobo> >.<
<rcbdesigner> eu não boto minha salsicha ali nem...........
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner:  ela é bonita pior...
<YanGM> só achei netboot do arch
<rcbdesigner> mas já gravei a cara dela kkkkkkkk
<YanGM> e o netinstall que tem no unetbootin baixa o cdzão inteiro do arch
<brandomota> yangm,eu baixei o torrent do arch anteontem
<brandomota> parece que ele vem sem nenhuma interface,mas tm uma distro baseada nele q vem com o kde,o chakra
<vitorlobo> YanGM: http://linuxfreedom.com/archlinux/iso/2009.08/archlinux-2009.08-netinstall-x86_64.iso
<vitorlobo> YanGM: como é rolling release vc pode pegar essa versao e mandar atualizar depois..n vai baixar um cd inteiro rs
<vitorlobo> brandomota: mas isso n é problema..é so vc instalar uma interface >.<
<YanGM> netinstall gordinho...
<vitorlobo> YanGM: rapaz usa o slitaz se tu ta reclamando
<vitorlobo> auhauhaaa
<YanGM> eu prefiro rolling release
<brandomota> eu vou instalar numa vm,vou começar a me aventurar no mundo linux
<YanGM> slitaz seria o que?
<adiaswin> ola a todos
<vitorlobo> YanGM: slitaz, ou puppy..o puppy é minimalista e baseado no slackware
<vitorlobo> e ja vem com interface
<adiaswin> o puppy linux e uma distro bem leve
<YanGM> já tentei o puppy e não consegui instalar
<vitorlobo> YanGM:  http://mirror.slitaz.org/iso/rolling/slitaz-rolling.iso
<adiaswin> e direcionada a pcs antigos
<vitorlobo> YanGM: rolling release , minimalista com 43 mb
<brandomota> o puppy é muuito leve,roda até num pc com 64mb de ram
<YanGM> DSL também, não consegui instalar
<adiaswin> o dsl e bemmm leve mesmo
<brandomota> fala adiaswin,apareceu por aqui?
<YanGM> esse pc é um problema, da erro pra instalar quase qualquer distro linux
<vitorlobo> YanGM:  http://www.slitaz.org/pt/ ler ae
<adiaswin> sim apareci aqui a alguns dias para resolver um problema que teve com um colega do forum
<vitorlobo> po
<vitorlobo> vi ontem na info
<vitorlobo> o RastberryPi
<vitorlobo> rodando com uma distro la...e depois em outras
<adiaswin> faz tempo que nao entro no irc desde de 1999
<YanGM> opa já bootei esse slitaz nele, gostei mas não cosnegui instalar também =/
<vitorlobo> aquele bagulho substitui um cpu da pra fazer mta coisa
<brandomota> tava lendo,eu passei um dia off por uma sequênca de probs,aidaswin
<vitorlobo> 25 doletas
<vitorlobo> YanGM: infelizmente entao, seu pc está aprisionado a microsoft
<vitorlobo> YanGM: sofra eternamente
<YanGM> noooooooooo
<vitorlobo> YanGM:  opensuse?
<vitorlobo> dizem q é mais facil até q o ubuntu de instalar
<YanGM> (já rodou ubuntu peidando, debian netinstall (agora não quer) e ruindows, só)
<brandomota> galera,eu vou ter q rebootar aqui,pra testar um kernel,depois eu volto
<adiaswin> que bom que resolveu voltar ao velho e bom irc bmota
<vitorlobo> bmota, bergamota?
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> tenso
<brandomota> poisé,tô ficando velho mesmo kkkkk
<vitorlobo> usava irc na época q a gente entrava com tel 0800 discada us-robotics
<vitorlobo> meu Deus
<vitorlobo> >.<
<adiaswin> lol
<brandomota> bmota,é meu nick no fórum,no irc antigamente usava outro nick,baseado num apelido d infância
<YanGM> boa tarde vovôs
<vitorlobo> rapaz
<vitorlobo> to aqui ...
<vitorlobo> pensando lentamente
<vitorlobo> oq tem no windows
<vitorlobo> q o arch n cobre
<vitorlobo> pra passar ferro nessa poha
<YanGM> vírus
<vitorlobo> antes era o corel pq as graficas infelizmente....
<YanGM> kkkk
<vitorlobo> graficas so aceitam .cdr
<vitorlobo> mas descobri um plugin do inkscape q importa pra corel
<vitorlobo> e que instala via yaourt do arch
<vitorlobo> e pqp
<vitorlobo> inkscape da show em cima do corel
<brandomota> vdd
<vitorlobo> experimentei meia hora e ja fiquei bolado
<YanGM> corel é uma porcaria
<vitorlobo> e pesado....
<vitorlobo> muito pesado
<YanGM> fui obrigado a aprender isso em um curso
<YanGM> travava o pc da escola direto
<brandomota> corel é mais pra quem tem mais de 2gb de ram,no meu pc de estimação não rodou bem
<rcbdesigner> vitorlobo,  vc já instalou verificação ortografica em pt-br no ink?
<vitorlobo> fiz um convite universitario pra um pessoal de direito
<vitorlobo> que o pessoal da grafica ficou de boca aberta
<vitorlobo> e falaram assim pra mim
<vitorlobo> "po..vc manja mesmo de photoshop hein"
<vitorlobo> dai eu: nao, n uso photoshop
<vitorlobo> dai eles: entao?
<vitorlobo> dai eu: uso gimp
<adiaswin> cara se falar que linux e melhor que o win meu colega pira rsrs
<vitorlobo> nem sabiam q poha era gimp
<vitorlobo> auhauhahua
<YanGM> grando o netinst do arch no pen
<vitorlobo> adiaswin:  fala assim pra ele: vejo pornô e nunca pego virus.......ganhei
<brandomota> vou rebootar depois galera
<vitorlobo> adiaswin: com essa, até ele se converte
<brandomota> kkkkkkkk
<adiaswin> vai saber o cara e fanboy da ms
<vitorlobo> adiaswin:  mas tem muito fanboy linux tbm
<vitorlobo> adiaswin: os caras tunam o linux com compiz, aquele negocio de girar a tela box 3d....efeito gelatina, cursor pegando fogo
<vitorlobo> parece pobre q n tem comida em casa mas tem um carro com som potente
<YanGM> kkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> dai fazem videos e mandam pro youtube
<vitorlobo> "saca so meu Linux"
<YanGM> nem usuário de mac pode falar isso
<adiaswin> estes fanboys nem sabia que existia fanboy linux
<vitorlobo> existem
<YanGM> pegam vírus no pornozão igual a usuários de windows
<vitorlobo> tem uns tbm q instalam o slackware só pq tem nome bonito...metem um fluxbox com letra verde cana e fundo preto
<YanGM> instalando flash
<vitorlobo> pra parecer "hacker"
<vitorlobo> auhauhahuahuaa
<adiaswin> aff
<YanGM> pow
<adiaswin> gente que faz isto no linux e meio anoihado
<YanGM> letra verde e fundo preto é pior que comprar iPhone
<vitorlobo> adiaswin: dai n rodou o mmo q ele é viciado...corre pro windows e fica de boca fechada pra n ser chamado de arregao
<YanGM> pior
<YanGM> agora tá cheio de nego comprando android pra dizer que é ráquer
<vitorlobo> democracia irmao
<vitorlobo> sempre haverá fdp em qualquer plataforma
<YanGM> não sabe nem fazer root
<adiaswin> e depois fala que o linux nao presta porque o mmo dele nao roda
<vitorlobo> adiaswin:  mas agora liberaram o steam for linux
<YanGM> e a porra do wine?
<vitorlobo> agora a porr vai inchar
<vitorlobo> o steam n ta apostando no windows 8
<vitorlobo> vao converter tdo pra linux
<adiaswin> o windows 8 e feio
<vitorlobo> ja liberaram 40 games de peso
<vitorlobo> incluindo cs
<adiaswin> interface de tablet no pc
<adiaswin> eu tenho o steam for linux aqui roda beleza
<YanGM> eu tô no windows 8 e... PQP!
<vitorlobo> adiaswin: mas sempre há uma controversia tbm
<vitorlobo> adiaswin: vc sabia que um dos maiores contribuidores da plataforma linux é a microsoft?
<adiaswin> verdade
<vitorlobo> adiaswin:  sabia q a microsoft da curso "gratis" online de linux?
<YanGM> não é bem a bricosoft
<YanGM> é uma divisão open source dela
<vitorlobo> adiaswin: sabia tbm...que os servidores da microsoft são linux?
<vitorlobo> usam o SUSE da novell
<adiaswin> a ms vai virar open
<adiaswin> serio isto
<vitorlobo> adiaswin: nunca q vao abrir os codigos rs...só parcialmente
<YanGM> arch netinst gravado com unetbootin deu KP
<vitorlobo> ou eles abrem as pernas ou o que eles chamam de "cancer" vai inundar tudo
<YanGM> entrei no default
<adiaswin> vai saber o proximo presidente de la pode mudar as coisas
<vitorlobo> adiaswin: n vao.... eles seguem a mesma filosofia de jobs
<vitorlobo> adiaswin: tanto é...que bill gates disse basicamente isso "ladrão que rouba ladrao..."
<vitorlobo> rs
<adiaswin> lol
<vitorlobo> adiaswin:  vc sabia que a interface do windows 7 foi usurpada do código kde3?
<YanGM> tentando bootar com o legacy ide
<vitorlobo> adiaswin: por isso q o windows7 parece com o kde
<adiaswin> nao
<vitorlobo> e nao o inverso
<vitorlobo> adiaswin:  usa esse argumento pra dar haducken no teu amigo fanboy
<vitorlobo> rs
<YanGM> Microsoft é a ursupadora
<vitorlobo> sim
<YanGM> KP
<vitorlobo> tem essa fama a anos
<vitorlobo> e processos na justiça tbm
<YanGM> arch só dá KP aqui
<YanGM> ouch
<adiaswin> vai servir o cara usa o w7 como se fosse o unico sistema operativo do mundo
<vitorlobo> a microsoft antes pegava codigos open source e acoplava a seus projetos
<vitorlobo> pq antigamente n existiam leis q punia esse tipo de coisa
<adiaswin> agora tem
<vitorlobo> n existia gpl e outras licensas
<adiaswin> duvido a ms nao pegar o codigo do unity e meter no windows 9
<YanGM> e o linux do jobs
<YanGM> digo, mac
<adiaswin> cara queria fazer um hackintosh aqui mas desistir
<brandomota> o windows9 dizem que vão aprimorar a inerface do 8
<vitorlobo> adiaswin: o núcleo ..ou seja o kernel do macosX é bsd
<vitorlobo> adiaswin:  unix-like..segue mesmo padrão do linux
<adiaswin> verdade
<rcbdesigner> a venda do windows 8 ta um fiasco
<vitorlobo> sim
<rcbdesigner> cabeças vão rolar na Microsoft
<vitorlobo> foi isso q o steam previu
<YanGM> fiz um hackintosh por um tempo
<vitorlobo> eles são espertos
<vitorlobo> viram q ia dar merda
<adiaswin> o w8 vai fracasar iqual ao vista
<vitorlobo> e tao pasando tdo pra linux
<brandomota> eu usaria o win8, só pra testar
<adiaswin> bmota eu nem recomendo
<YanGM> pensando em pegar um macbook e fazer dual boot com o elementary os
<vitorlobo> adiaswin:  https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/540304_389608214417774_1115424080_n.jpg
<vitorlobo> passa pra teu amigo
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> se ele entender a mensagem
<YanGM> eu tenho o windows 8 aqui
<vitorlobo> entender quem é o pinguim
<vitorlobo> auhahuauhahua
<YanGM> é o windows 7
<YanGM> com uma tela ridícula
<rcbdesigner> eles são uns retardados.. em ver de lançarem uma versão só para tablet
<adiaswin> e nao lançaram
<adiaswin> o rwindows rt
<vitorlobo> é pq o mercado esta meio q tentando abolir os desktops.....e tornar tudo tecnologia mobile
<vitorlobo> perceba que ...hoje ter um notebook ou netbook
<vitorlobo> ta virando modinha igual ter celular
<vitorlobo> tao barateando preço etc
<rcbdesigner> mas vcs já sabem que já roda ubuntu nas tablets?... ainda ta em fase teste
<rcbdesigner> mas pareceque vai rolar proximo ano
<YanGM> no nexus 7
<adiaswin> eu vi eu releases
<adiaswin> funciona beleza mas e um pouco pesado porcausa do unity
<rcbdesigner> vi o video mostrando o ubuntu trabalhando em paralelo com a ROm do aparelh e já tem empresas interessadas
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner: com esses samsung galaxys da vida..tamo voltando a época retro dos tijoloes
<brandomota> já vou galera,até mais tarde
<vitorlobo> vc fica com uma gambiarra enorme no ouvido
<vitorlobo> auhauhahuauha
<rcbdesigner> poise
<adiaswin> kkkkk
<vitorlobo> e n cabe no bolso tbm
<rcbdesigner> a solução vão ser aparelhos pequenos com projeção man
<YanGM> o futuro é smart top
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner:  o ultrabook ta no mesmo patamar de preço dos note da apple
<rcbdesigner> eu vejo ese futuro
<vitorlobo> absurdo
<vitorlobo> man
<YanGM> você docka ele em uma tela touch.. tablet
<adiaswin> prefiro meu note mesmo
<vitorlobo> Brasil é País de .....pessoas q tomam no cu por merito
<YanGM> docka em um teclado... notebook
<vitorlobo> na moral
<vitorlobo> como q permite as empresas revendedoras ...fazerem isso
<vitorlobo> esse lance de "lucra Brasil"
<vitorlobo> absurdo
<vitorlobo> ses viram a palhaçada q foi o black friday?
<adiaswin> vi tudo maquiado
<YanGM> tudo pela metade do dobro
<vitorlobo> até com livro......LIVRO q n paga imposto de importação e icms no Brasil...vc vai na livraria cultura, saraiva o valor ta pelo menos de 5 a 10 vezes além do preço original
<YanGM> ai meu Deus me faça encontrar uma distro que não de KP nessa porra de PC
<vitorlobo> oq justifica isso man?
<YanGM> brasileiro quer lucrar muito vendendo pouco
<vitorlobo> é um querendo foder o outro
<YanGM> americando quer lucrar ppouco vendendo muito
<adiaswin> queria era morar la
<YanGM> tbm
<vitorlobo> la pelo menos tem terremoto, maremoto, tornado
<vitorlobo> a gente vive com adrenalina ne
<vitorlobo> aqui nem isso
<YanGM> kkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> a gente só vê em filme
<vitorlobo> :|
<rcbdesigner> mas sério mesmo... já existe teclado projetado sobre qualquer superficie plana... vejo o mesmo com projetores as futuras "telas" ou um óculos
<YanGM> minha cidade é literalmente um cu
<adiaswin> pelo menos ja
<adiaswin> e salvador um lixo
<YanGM> não acontece nada além de crime
<vitorlobo> basta ter coca-cola e passa-tempo recheado
<vitorlobo> q to bem na cidade
<rcbdesigner> adiaswin,  vc mora em salvador?
<vitorlobo> auhahuauhauhahuaauha
<adiaswin> e
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner:  owned
<vitorlobo> adiaswin:  salvador?
<adiaswin> e men a cidade esta um verdadeiro caus
<rcbdesigner> 3 soteropolitanos aqui rs
<vitorlobo> poderia ser uma mulher
<vitorlobo> nunca é
<vitorlobo> nunca
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<rcbdesigner> putz.. fui ontem na casa da minha avó e esqueci de atualizar o Ubuntu dela =P
<rcbdesigner> never
<vitorlobo> no flisol puxei papo com uma mina
<vitorlobo> gatinha
<vitorlobo> e fiz perguntas pra ela sobre a palestra
<vitorlobo> dai ela: to até com sono ja..nem entendo doq tao falando
<vitorlobo> ou seja
<vitorlobo> tava caçando nerd
<rcbdesigner> vitorlobo,  melhor parar que algumas pessoas aqui não curtem esse papo
<YanGM> queria tanto que minha mãe usasse ubuntu =/
<rcbdesigner> por isso to com um espaço para isso.. #planetadosmacacos
<adiaswin> cara pessoas assim demoram a ir a coisas novas
<vitorlobo> YanGM:  botei pra minha mae usar debian por 1 mes
<rcbdesigner> vc deus e o mundo YanGM
<adiaswin> o debian
<rcbdesigner> rs
<vitorlobo> YanGM:  uma vez deu um problema....e falei assim: vou botar windows
<vitorlobo> dai ela me surpreende:  NAO.NAO POE WINDOWS
<vitorlobo> dai eu: pq?
<vitorlobo> dai ela: estude, procure solução, mas n poe essa merda de windows
<vitorlobo> o.O
<adiaswin> lol
<YanGM> kkkkkk
<vitorlobo> é pq minha mae
<YanGM> já coloquei ubuntu, mac, tudo no note dela
<vitorlobo> tem o dedo nervoso em abrir mail infectado
<adiaswin> sua mae vai ficar um bom tempo no linux
<vitorlobo> no debian ela abre e rir
<vitorlobo> auhauhahhuhuahauaa
<YanGM> mas ela sempre quer windows de votla
<vitorlobo> na verdade
<vitorlobo> ela pensou em varias coisas
<vitorlobo> por exemplo
<vitorlobo> o debian ja vem com libre office e  uma parafernalha de progrmas instalados
<vitorlobo> no windows vc tem q baixar e crackear
<rcbdesigner> luna elementary vitorlobo
<vitorlobo> nisso de crackear..tome-le virus
<rcbdesigner> testa lá com ela
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner:  oq?
<adiaswin> win pirata
<rcbdesigner> uma distro
<YanGM> elementary os luna tá show
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner:  ela ja ta acomodada ao debian
<vitorlobo> usa sem problemas
<rcbdesigner> ah ta
<adiaswin> legal (-:
<rcbdesigner> ta bom então
<vitorlobo> minha irma q tem um preconceito da zorra
<vitorlobo> com linux
<rcbdesigner> preconceito por desconhecimento
<vitorlobo> sim
<vitorlobo> e ela ama o android dela
<vitorlobo> ignorancia é fogo
<vitorlobo> >.<
<adiaswin> que ingnorancia ja contou que o android e linux
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner:  em ssa....a maioria das empresas se vc abordar sobre linux, vao te olhar torto
<vitorlobo> adiaswin:  ja....pior
<vitorlobo> adiaswin:  quando falei ela inventou logo de dizer  vive travando e dando erro...so podia ser linux
<adiaswin> aff
<vitorlobo> adiaswin: se n tivesse contado, taria in love ainda
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<adiaswin> mostrava o ubuntu a ela
<adiaswin> e este preconceito iria embora
<vitorlobo> adiaswin: so n mandei pra pqp, pq ......se n taria chamando minha mae de puta
<vitorlobo> rs
<rcbdesigner> não vou mentir que não migrei o meu pc para linux (apesar de ter tentado fazer um dual-boot sem sucesso) por receio de saída de impressão
<adiaswin> lol
<vitorlobo> adiaswin:  tem níveis e niveis de preconceito..tem aquele mais inocente q é por falta de conhecimento mesmo..e tem aquele teimoso.....q n tem argumento q faça a pessoa se convencer
<adiaswin> verdade
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner:  por isso é bom vc testar tdo em ambiente virtual antes de migrar de vez
<vitorlobo> pensar os pontos mais criticos de seu uso no dia-a-dia
<vitorlobo> e testar
<YanGM> o que eu faço
<rcbdesigner> poise
<YanGM> nada funciona nesse pc
<rcbdesigner> eu botei dual-boot no do meu pai.. tanto q to usando agora o ubuntu 12.04
<YanGM> tudo da kp
<vitorlobo> adiaswin:  https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/548527_389608241084438_1929884617_n.jpg
<vitorlobo> uahhuahua
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner:  fui no evento da microsoft q teve nesse ano na ftc com essa camisa: https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/540304_389608214417774_1115424080_n.jpg
<rcbdesigner> youtube ta melhor que no windows.. com mais coisas abertas e consumindo bem menos memória
<vitorlobo> estampa
<adiaswin> eu fiz isto com meu win
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner:  youtube projetado sob tecnologia livre ..progrmado em python
<vitorlobo> =]
<rcbdesigner> hehe
<rcbdesigner> to usando youtube hml5
<vitorlobo> to testando o gnash
<adiaswin> agora as pessoas se convertem de vez pro linux
<vitorlobo> vamo ve se vai dar pau
<vitorlobo> atualizaram o moonlight tbm
<rcbdesigner> gnash é o q msm?
<adiaswin> vai nada
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner:  substitui o flash
<adiaswin> visualizador de videos flash
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner:  e é livre
<rcbdesigner> humm
<rcbdesigner> vou dar um saque depois
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner:  http://projectzim.blogspot.com.br/2012/12/conhece-o-gnash.html
<vitorlobo> no ubuntu deve ser
<vitorlobo> sudo apt-get install gnash
<vitorlobo> deve ter nos repositorios
<vitorlobo> ou
<vitorlobo> sudo apt-get install gnash-gtk
<vitorlobo> ou
<vitorlobo> sudo apt-get install gtk-gnash
<vitorlobo> :P
<YanGM> debian netinstall > não arranca arch netinstall > KP na instalação
<YanGM> o que eu faço da vida?
<adiaswin> cara qual a config do teu pc
<vitorlobo> YanGM:  que pc do demonho é esse? preu n comprar
<YanGM> POSITIVO
<vitorlobo> posilixo
<vitorlobo> vixi
<adiaswin> so podia ser
<vitorlobo> YanGM:  mas eu suspeito q vc ta fazendo algo errado
<vitorlobo> estranho nenhuma distro funfar
<vitorlobo> ta limitado ao windows os hardwares?
<vitorlobo> nunca vi isso
<adiaswin> deve ter uefi este pc
<YanGM> ja vi isso na net
<YanGM> kkkkkk
<YanGM> 7 anos
<YanGM> esse pc tem
<YanGM> uefi é o próximo
<adiaswin> poristo nao fuciona
<adiaswin> sabe tente desativar o uefi
<adiaswin> depois disto deve funcionar
<YanGM> vou ter que meter ubuntu server cheio ou debian cheio pelo jeito
<YanGM> adiaswin: não tem uefi esse pc
<rcbdesigner> vcs usam o hardinfo?
<adiaswin> eu uso
<adiaswin> tenso
<adiaswin> cara voce esta tentando criar um pendrive bootavel certo
<rcbdesigner> é bom?
<adiaswin> sim e bem detalhado
<rcbdesigner> blz
<vitorlobo> qual o animal mais porco do mundo? -.-"
<rcbdesigner> a menina do sanduiche de buceta
<rcbdesigner> XD
<vitorlobo> existe um pior
<rcbdesigner> essa foi fácil
<vitorlobo> auauhahuahuahuaahua
<rcbdesigner> existe mesmo
<rcbdesigner> mas não vou citar aqui
<vitorlobo> eu pensava q era o urubú
<vitorlobo> é a hiena
<vitorlobo> hiena é foda
<vitorlobo> hiena come a carne em putrefação (carniça) do animal....
<vitorlobo> depois vomita
<vitorlobo> enterra
<vitorlobo> depois desenterra e come
<vitorlobo> >.<
<YanGM> ouch
<vitorlobo> hiena é hardcore
<YanGM> adiaswin: certo, pendrive bootável
<YanGM> estou usando unetbootin pra isso
<adiaswin> tente o lili
<adiaswin> que e um criador um pouco melhor
<adiaswin> procure no google
<rcbdesigner> pensei q ia falar daquela japonesa que fica com diarreia ai colocam agua no toba dela ela da uma esguinchada de merda pra cima e deixa cair na boca aberta
<rcbdesigner> o humano é o mais porco.. sem dúvidas
<YanGM> baixando
<rcbdesigner> galera sair aqui senão não leio meu livro
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner:  pela descrição..nem quero ver isso
<rcbdesigner> queira não
<rcbdesigner> abraços o/
<vitorlobo> é...........
<vitorlobo> vou formatar e instalar o arch
<vitorlobo> ja testei o bastane
<vitorlobo> o s.o é fantastico memo
<vitorlobo> Ursinha-afk:  :)
<YanGM> pois é
<YanGM> arch aqui gravado com o lili não sai do [OK] Reached target Multi-User
<YanGM> queria poder usar dd no windows...
<adiaswin> e nao pode
<rafaelsnk> opa
<rafaelsnk> boa tarde galera
<felipealmeida> boa tarde
<vitorlobo> YanGM, pronto rs
<vitorlobo> formatei a caralhada toda
<vitorlobo> to no arch now
<vitorlobo> ?)
<vitorlobo> =\
<vitorlobo> :)
<adiaswin> conssequio instalar
<vitorlobo> adiaswin, eu sim...ele eu n sei rs
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  vc tentou e n rolou?
<adiaswin> caramba sempre tive um pouco de medo do arch por causa da instalaçao
<adiaswin> fora a isto sempre quis testar
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  fiz um video tutorial ensinando passo a passo pra instlar ele
<hggdh> moçada, por favor, vamos manter o nível e respeitar as regras do IRC (http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras)
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  http://projectzim.blogspot.com.br/2012/12/video-tutorial-instalando-o-archlinux.html
<hggdh> sem palavrões, e sem baixaria
<adiaswin> obrigado
<adiaswin> hggdh nimguem chigou aqui
<hggdh> adiaswin: estou vendo o log, mais cedo o nível baixou
<adiaswin> ok men desculpe ai
<xispirit`> não tem problema, eu resolvo
<xispirit`> nah, não neste buffer ¬¬
<brandomota> oi galera,tô de volta
<botinha> Boa noite a todos
<adiaswin> ola amigos
<adiaswin> estou com uma duvida bastante capcioça
<adiaswin> gostaria de saber como instalar o arch linux sem danificar a instalaçao do ubuntu e fedora
<sistematico> se já tiver uma partição livre(ou mais) isso é muito fácil.
<omelete> adiaswin,  só pra testar usa vbox
<sistematico> Se não tiver, use um LiveCD ou LiveUSB e libera espaço com o gparted, só que entenda que o risco de perder tudo é grande.
<sistematico> adiaswin, A solução do omelete é a melhor.
<sistematico> Vou dhrumy.
<sistematico> Falou pro seis.
<omelete> sistematico,  boa noite
<adiaswin> entendo mas primeiramente teria um modo de fazer dual-boot numa vm
#ubuntu-br 2012-12-23
<kernel> estou querendo botar uma url no jdownloader mais nao da certo
<kernel> só da certo o download pelo mozilla
<adiaswin> que url e esta
<kernel> no jdownloader diz que está offline
<kernel> no wget tambem nao da
<kernel> A requisição HTTP foi enviada, aguardando resposta... 500 Internal Server Error
<kernel> 2012-12-22 21:08:01 ERRO 500: Internal Server Error.
<vitorlobo> kernel,  manda o url
<vitorlobo> aki
<kernel> https://docs.google.com/uc?export=download&confirm=no_antivirus&id=0BxrzrI9F3LgSN1gtZHZTcFFOdDg
<kernel> ta ai
<kernel> tenho que clicar no link lá pra fazer o download
<kernel> eu boto desse jeito no jdownloader mais nao funfa
<vitorlobo> kernel,  tenta agora por aki https://doc-0o-0k-docs.googleusercontent.com/docs/securesc/ovo1738see91dbm7vr0ghj7dvforhnd2/99uk90nj2102fuuhg6iujacd4uldi2i4/1356220800000/10665121362748141299/07594994542434425319/0BxrzrI9F3LgSN1gtZHZTcFFOdDg?e=download&nonce=2ecaor8fsu95m&user=07594994542434425319&hash=16696q0782rsmitq8thc49bq2g34u0l7
<vitorlobo> kernel,  no wget ou jdown
<vitorlobo> mas axo q wget vai
<vitorlobo> kernel,  ou nao...o wget tem q encontrar o endereço pra efetuar
<vitorlobo> kernel, da mesma forma o jdown...talvez esteja com monte de mascara
<kernel> vitorlobo, pvt
<brandomota> fala galera,voltei
<vitorlobo> brandomota,  cuidado q as sentinelas matrix estao aqui
<vitorlobo> o.o
<vitorlobo> brandomota,  qualquer piso falso, te pegam
<brandomota> kkkk,tô ligado kkkkk
<brandomota> fala galera,voltei
<ivanbajr> boa noite
<ivanbajr> tem como inicializar o kubunto em modo grafico sem monitor?
<deemenorrs> alguem
<deemenorrs> ai
<deemenorrs> on?
<deemenorrs> top gearrr
<nntp> coçando pra comprar o blackops 2
<deemenorrs> no
<deemenorrs> nntp
<deemenorrs> e ae
<deemenorrs> do gueto
<nntp> deemenorrs, suave
<nntp> deemenorrs, qual aboa ?
<deemenorrs> nntp boa nenhumas
<deemenorrs> suhdiahsdiud
<deemenorrs> to me fudendo aki
<deemenorrs> tentando configurar postfix
<deemenorrs> pra ir na caixa de email
<nntp> postfix eh legal
<deemenorrs> nntp
<deemenorrs> kkkkkkkkk
<deemenorrs> ja fiz tudo aki
<deemenorrs> nao vai
<deemenorrs> spam nem gmail
<deemenorrs> acho q vo rodar bind
<deemenorrs> e agregar
<deemenorrs> 1 dominio
<nntp> c ta fazendo o que ? relay
<deemenorrs> ve se vai
<deemenorrs> osso
<nntp> ?
<deemenorrs> nntp tipo
<deemenorrs> so configurei o reverso
<deemenorrs> do ip
<deemenorrs> pra apontar pra 1 dns
<deemenorrs> e talz
<deemenorrs> eas confs basicas
<deemenorrs> do postfix
<nntp> tao te  bloqueando neh
<deemenorrs> O DNS do IP [xx.xx.xx.45] está corretamente configurado
<deemenorrs> http://mail.terra.com.br/postmaster/reverso.cgi
<deemenorrs> vi no terra
<deemenorrs> ta file
<deemenorrs> sera q é blacklist?
<nntp> mmm
<nntp> acho que o terra noa aceita isso nao
<nntp> arruma outro smtp
<deemenorrs> sei la
<deemenorrs> nntp pior
<deemenorrs> q preciso configurar
<deemenorrs> essa bosta
<deemenorrs> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<deemenorrs> montei 1 empresinha
<nntp> sei
<deemenorrs> de email marketing
<deemenorrs> tem 3 clientes
<deemenorrs> q compraram
<deemenorrs> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<deemenorrs> to enrolando ja a 24 h
<nntp> tu nao tem ip fixo nao neh ?
<deemenorrs> nntp to usando
<deemenorrs> dedicado
<deemenorrs> pow
<deemenorrs> so q dc sux
<deemenorrs> sod a 1 ip
<deemenorrs> e nao da pra comprar mais
<deemenorrs> kkkkkkkkkkk
<deemenorrs> to quase comprando maquina em outro lugar
<nntp> mas a operadora configura pro c o reverso
<deemenorrs> e cancelando essa bosta
<nntp> eh gvtr
<nntp> ?
<deemenorrs> nntp dc gringo
<deemenorrs> pow
<nntp> ixi
<deemenorrs> no painel
<deemenorrs> so eu digitar la
<nntp> ae pode ser blacklist mesmo
<deemenorrs> q muda o reverso
<deemenorrs> pow
<deemenorrs> pior q com kloxo
<deemenorrs> tava enviando
<deemenorrs> gmail
<nntp> da um confere ae na net se tem blacklist
<deemenorrs> tava spam mais tava indo
<deemenorrs> rankei
<deemenorrs> e pus debian + postfix puro
<deemenorrs> nem spam vai
<deemenorrs> so nao fikei usando kloxo
<deemenorrs> pq akela bosta
<deemenorrs> vem com qmail
<deemenorrs> e nao da pra alterar
<deemenorrs> qmail é horrivel
<nntp> postfix eh bom
<deemenorrs> sim
<deemenorrs> qmail se manda
<deemenorrs> 10 mil emails
<deemenorrs> laga tudo
<deemenorrs> ja buga
<deemenorrs> postfix se manda 1 milhao
<deemenorrs> suave
<deemenorrs> e rapido a lot
<nntp> sim
<deemenorrs> eu to quase
<deemenorrs> comprando 1 licensa cpanel
<deemenorrs> seria 1 solucao boa
<deemenorrs> configuraria dns file
<deemenorrs> etc
<nntp> eu boto feh que eh black list ou entao tu ta configurando isso ae errado deixa eu ver se eu tenho algo de postfix aqui eu tem tempo que nao mexo com ele
<deemenorrs> narfligix
<deemenorrs> nntp pra rodar postfix
<deemenorrs> filé
<deemenorrs> é bom rodar 1 bind9
<deemenorrs> neh?
<deemenorrs> e associar a 1 dominio?
<Peste_Bubonica> iae negada
<Peste_Bubonica> frmza?
<nntp> cara se tu noa configurar direito eles te bloqueiam nao entra nao
<deemenorrs> nntp tu roda servidor dns?
<deemenorrs> e vincula a 1 dominio?
<nntp> deemenorrs, http://www.bombolom.com/weblog_pt/correio/PostFix-SuSE-2006-07-24-15-00.html
<nntp> da uma sacada nesse tuto ae
<nntp> ele ta nos meus selecionados de 5 anos a traz deve funcionar
<deemenorrs> to olhando aki
<deemenorrs> eu acho
<deemenorrs> q vo tentar
<deemenorrs> rodar 1 bind9
<deemenorrs> tb
<deemenorrs> pra fazer dns
<nntp> deemenorrs, configurei dns interno somente
<deemenorrs> e vincular a 1 dominio
<deemenorrs> nntp seus envios
<deemenorrs> vao gmail?
<deemenorrs> hotmail?
<nntp> mas tu vai ter que ter reverso do mesmo jeito
<nntp> eu nao to usando postix atualmente
<nntp> ja volto ..
<deemenorrs> ok
<deemenorrs> ta usando q server de mail?
<deemenorrs> Peste_Bubonica
<deemenorrs> se manja de postfix?
<Peste_Bubonica> deemenorrs, bródi, pra minha infelicidade, já manjei um pouco
<Peste_Bubonica> o q vc quer fazer?
<nntp> eu nao to com servidor de email montado aqui nao
<nntp> Peste_Bubonica, foi um dos maiores spammers da antiguidade
<nntp> kkk
<Peste_Bubonica> :)
<Peste_Bubonica> montei servers a lot por aí
<deemenorrs> Peste_Bubonica
<deemenorrs> to precisando
<deemenorrs> fazer chegar na caixa de email
<deemenorrs> to montando empresa
<deemenorrs> de spams
<deemenorrs> ja nao sei mais oq faco
<Peste_Bubonica> deemenorrs, vixi
<Peste_Bubonica> deemenorrs, se fosse você, nao montaria
<Peste_Bubonica> ninguem gosta de spammers
<Peste_Bubonica> deemenorrs, vc ta montando uma empresa de spam, ou está montando uma empresa de envio de mensagens válidas que os usuários realmente se interessam?
<nntp> 1kk de email por hora
<nntp> kkk
<Peste_Bubonica> deemenorrs, pense bem.. se vc quer montar um server de spam: Vc vai dedicar hardware,  e pegar um bom link, de uma operadora decente
<Peste_Bubonica> aí, vc vai registar um SPF talvez, montar DNSSec com as keys do dominio, ajeitar seu dns reverso, etc
<Peste_Bubonica> aí, vc começa a turbinar os outros, q vao te marcar como spammer
<Peste_Bubonica> imediatamente vc vai pra uma blacklist e se fode
<Peste_Bubonica> mesmo tendo toda a infra cumprindo as exigências
<nntp> nada como um relay
<nntp> isso se ele jah nao pegar de cara o ip na blacklist do provedor euhea
<nntp> olha o xispirito ae
<Peste_Bubonica> xo ir ali comprar um pernil de duroc
<Peste_Bubonica> fazer no natal
<nntp> ae sim
<nntp> kd o tiagoscd
<xispirito> HA
<xispirito> nntp: o que tem de bom para hoje?
<nntp> pormoçao steam  de jogos
<xispirito> nntp: perguntei de bom o.0
<deemenorrs> Pentium233
<deemenorrs> Peste_Bubonica spam mesmo
<nntp> iii agora fudeu q apaguei meu steam e sumiram com o repsitorio dele  kk
<deemenorrs> vo durmir
<deemenorrs> qando acordar
<deemenorrs> vejo
<deemenorrs> oq faço
<deemenorrs> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<deemenorrs> tenho q ir no mercado
<espanca> noob
<espanca> b[
<espanca> b
<espanca> noob
<espanca> nobb
<nntp> ?
<espanca> alguem ai q tc(teclar) ?
<nntp> nao
<nntp> xispirito,
<espanca> OO
<espanca> nobb
<espanca> noob
<nntp> acha ae um repositorio da steam
<nntp> Ursinha,
<espanca> ?
<xispirito> nntp: nah
<espanca> se ta loko
<nntp> xiu
<espanca> nobb
<xispirito> nobb o.0
<espanca> alguem sabe instalar alguem jogo no linux????
<espanca> alguem
<espanca> ?
<xispirito> espanca: se o jogo for para Linux ..
<nntp> steam pra linux espanca tem sim
<nntp> nobb
<espanca> mas mano eu ja baixei + de 700mb so em jogos pra linux e no maximo q rodou foi uns 10
<espanca> '-
<espanca> '-'
<xispirito> noob \o/
<espanca> Oo
<espanca> q legau
<espanca> nobb
<espanca> noob
<espanca> nobb
<nntp> xispirito, detonaram o repo do fedora lol
<nntp> xispirito, http://spot.fedorapeople.org/steam/
<espanca> thiagao e os kamikase do gueto alguem ja escutou as musicas dele????
<xispirito> nntp: estou usando muito pouco Linux
<nntp> achei
<espanca> eu so to usando linux pq o sistema xp deu pau
<espanca> '-'
<espanca> '-'
<espanca> '-'
<xispirito> espanca: credo lol
<espanca> é serio
<nntp> xispirito, openbsd ?
<xispirito> nntp: sim
<espanca> ele travou e nao ligava +
<xispirito> windows eu não uso não, é muito difícil
<xispirito> e fechado
<espanca> aparecia so a imagen da area de trabalho
<espanca> e + nada
<espanca> perdi + de 50gb so de arquivos meus e jogos
<espanca> tenso
<espanca> xispirito:kd o fim do mundo
<espanca> kk
<xispirito> espanca: só falta dizer que você acreditou \o/
<espanca> eu nao
<xispirito> dai tenho que disparar: noob
<espanca> mano
<espanca> vc sabe alguem jogo q roda no linux em 3d
<espanca> xispirito: mano
<espanca>  vc sabe alguem jogo q roda no linux em 3d
<espanca> vc sabe ou nao mano
<espanca> ???????????????
<xispirito> espanca: eu não uso este tipo de coisa
<espanca> ?
<espanca> pq nao
<xispirito> porque não =D
<espanca> buaaaa eu quero sair do sistema linux e voltar pro xp buaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<espanca> buaaaaaaa
<nntp> nossa 9,4 mp/s
<nntp> to baixando a  11 mb/s
<nntp> issa
<xispirito> espanca: http://imagebin.org/240427
<espanca> nntp:bom pra vc
<xispirito> 3d puro
<espanca> ta
<nntp> espanca, sim
<nntp> espanca, muito bom viu
<nntp> aeuheauhea
<nntp> 2 gigas em 5 minutos
<espanca> xispirito:nao entedi o q vc passou pra min
<espanca> '-'
<xispirito> é meu Desktop 3d espanca
<nntp> espanca, eh odesktop de pobre dele
<nntp> kkk
<xispirito> não é de pobre =(
<espanca> Oo
<xispirito> é ninja webcom nntp
<nntp> kkk
<espanca> /home/megalinux/Desktop/Link para Captura_de_tela.png
<nntp> da nem pra ver uma foto da gata
<espanca> como fasso pra colocar online como vc fez
<xispirito> http://imagebin.org
<nntp> vai no imagebin
<nntp> e faz up
<xispirito> nntp: terminei meu relógio \o/
<nntp> xispirito, 2,5gp em 6 minutos
<nntp> download sera que ta power
<espanca> a minha net e podre nntp
<nntp> aeuhuae gvt desligou o limitador hoje
<nntp> ta baixando a 12mb
<nntp> conexao de 100mb
<espanca> nao
<nntp> fibra
<xispirito> nntp: é .. eu enriqueceria com esta net
<nntp> umhum
<nntp> vo ateh ligar o torrent hoje
<espanca> vish
<rcbdesigner> que masa xispirito kd o video demonstrando?
<espanca> eu quero tchu eu quero xa
<xispirito> rcbdesigner: nem tinha pensado nisto
<rcbdesigner> faz e depois a gente da um saque
<xispirito> e tem lugar bom para upar um vídeo?
<rcbdesigner> vc pegou um código pronto e só fez lançar o visual ou criou do zero?
<rcbdesigner> vimeo parece q é bom
<xispirito> rcbdesigner: este desk? criei a conf praticvamente do zero, parti dos exemplos do site do xmonad
<vitorlobo> nntp, gvt? vc n mora nos eua?
<rcbdesigner> ou salva em um formato leve e disponibiliza o arquivo
<vitorlobo> axo q to confundindo
<vitorlobo> >.<
<espanca> aff
<xispirito> lá em cima é o conky, agora quero substituir cada um deles por um programa em C rcbdesigner
<espanca> flws
<espanca> flws
<espanca> flws
<espanca> flws
<espanca> flws
<espanca> flws
<espanca> flws
<espanca> flws
<espanca> flws
<espanca> flwsflws
<espanca> flws
<xispirito> alguém kicka o espanca por favor
<espanca> kika a tua mae son of a bitch
<nntp> vitorlobo,  nao
<nntp> ja volto
<xispirito> nossa, quanta revolta juvenil
<espanca> yahoo
<xispirito> deve estar criando pelos no suvaco
<espanca> Oo
<espanca> xispirito:noobbbbbb
<espanca> 42 usuarios son of a bitch
<xispirito> este canal precisa de um admin
<xispirito> rcbdesigner: estou de folga hoje e com tempo, se estiver na pilha posso lhe instruir em como obter um Desktop deste tipo aqui
<xispirito`> bleh ¬¬
<xispirito`> caiu
<deemenorrs> cara
<deemenorrs> to sem 1 pingo de animo
<deemenorrs> pro natal
<deemenorrs> kkkkkkkkkk
<deemenorrs> passar natal liso
<deemenorrs> é osso
<MrBoss> bom dia
<MrBoss> deemenorrs, lembra não
<adiaswin> im back
<rcbdesigner> sair aqui
<rcbdesigner> flw
<deemenorrs> MrBoss
<deemenorrs> foda
<deemenorrs> MrBoss fez nada de $$ esse natal?
<MrBoss> o extra não saiu não, era pra ter saido mas é foda
<brandomota> bom dia galera
<deemenorrs> MrBoss eu nao fiz nada
<deemenorrs> liseira
<deemenorrs> total
<deemenorrs> nego fala de natal
<deemenorrs> ano novo
<deemenorrs> da vontade de me matar
<deemenorrs> acho q vo comprar umas cervejas
<deemenorrs> amanha
<deemenorrs> beber e durmir
<xispirito> então é nataaaaaaal, e ano novo tambééééééém ..
<xispirito> cara, eauauheaeah
<xispirito> isto me dá coisas
<brandomota> rsrsrsrs,iiso pq o mundo não acabou
<xispirito> devia ter acabado
<brandomota> vou fazer da minha casa uma lan house,só de primo usando os pcs kkkkkk
<xispirito> não tem prima sobrando?
<brandomota> teer tem,mas os mano nem larga o pc,parece pit bull roendo osso,tente tirar um deles do pc kkkkkkk
<deemenorrs> xispirito
<brandomota> ano retrasado viranmos o ano jogando fifa
<deemenorrs> se ta como de grana
<deemenorrs> pro natal?
<xispirito> não tem problema, eu vou e fico com as prima =D
<brandomota> kkkkk
<xispirito> deemenorrs: nunca tem grana
<xispirito> é o normal
<deemenorrs> xispirito
<deemenorrs> ja pensou em suicidio?
<xispirito> quando eu era mais jovem, era uma possibilidade tentadora deemenorrs
<brandomota> que nada,tem loja que vai abrir de noite,e com descontos
<deemenorrs> (13:21:11) <brandomota> que nada,tem loja que vai abrir de noite,e com descontos
<deemenorrs> isso qando tem $$
<deemenorrs> xispirito eu to nessa ai
<deemenorrs> breve me matarei
<deemenorrs> vo fazer 1 livestream
<deemenorrs> pra pelo menos morrer famoso
<xispirito> deemenorrs: eu só não fiz porque pensei: "e se tiver que trabalhar depois da morte?"
<deemenorrs> xispirito kkkkk
<xispirito> vai que é verdade, limpar o chão do vahalla tipo assim
<xispirito> bleh
<deemenorrs> pow
<deemenorrs> amigo meu foi nesses empregos
<deemenorrs> temporarios
<brandomota> então á difícil mano, kkkkk
<deemenorrs> vai trampar até no natal
<deemenorrs> sux
<deemenorrs> lojas americanas
<deemenorrs> 750 pilas
<deemenorrs> tenso d+
<xispirito> deemenorrs: é de se matar
<deemenorrs> xispirito porra
<xispirito> o problema é a possibilidade da qual cogitei
<deemenorrs> essa epoca trampar em comercio, é tenso, tu nao para 1 segundo, fica pra 1 lado e pro outro q nem doido
<brandomota> verdade,é muito ruim mesmo
<deemenorrs> brandomota pior q se fosse seu o comercio era outros 500
<brandomota> mas é como dizem,não existe traalho ruim,ruim é ter que trabalhar kkkkkkk
<deemenorrs> vc ralaria e ganharia bem mais
<deemenorrs> como é pros outros, vc ta enriquecendo 1 fdp qualquer, e ele te dando 1 merreca
<xispirito> a vida seria uma boa se não precisasse trabalhar
<brandomota> com certeza kkkkk deemenorrs
<deemenorrs> xispirito eu prefiro trampar
<deemenorrs> por conta propria
<deemenorrs> do q ter aturar chefe
<xispirito> eu prefiro não fazer nada, mas não achei como ainda
<brandomota> eu trabalho por conta própria,consertando pcs
<deemenorrs> uma vez trampei numa empresa de manutencao de pc´s
<deemenorrs> de rede de mercados
<deemenorrs> cara a porra da supervisora
<deemenorrs> era 1 mulher, todo dia chegava mal humorada
<deemenorrs> ninguem gostava dela, parecia quelas mulheres mal comidas, e ficava descontando nos outros
<xispirito> deemenorrs: era solteira e feia?
<brandomota> o ruim é q tem usuário que pensa q consertamos outras coisas tbm,como máquina de café,registradora,celular,etc
<deemenorrs> xispirito era feia
<xispirito> então ..
<deemenorrs> mais nao sei se era casada ou solteira
<deemenorrs> divia ser falta de penis
<vitorlobo> deemenorrs,   hehe
<vitorlobo> deemenorrs,  mulher mal comida é assim... arreste o mouse
<xispirito> temos que juntar as mentes, bolar um jeito de viver sem trabalhar =D
<vitorlobo> deemenorrs, sempre haverá uma
<hggdh> deemenorrs: por favor mantenha o nível. respeite as regras (http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras) do IRC
<deemenorrs> hggdh ok
<deemenorrs> vitorlobo vdd
<vitorlobo> eu puz tarja branca -.-"
<xispirito> hggdh: a pouco tinha um aqui floodando e você não deu um piu o.0
<brandomota> bora virar político,trabalha 3 dias por semana e recebe 15 salários
<deemenorrs> xispirito pra viver sem fazer nada
<xispirito> brandomota: é contra meus princípios =D
<deemenorrs> so bolando 1 golpe
<vitorlobo> brandomota,  dificil é ser tao cara de pau, e enganar o povo pra ganhar voto
<hggdh> xispirito: cada um que eu ver receberá um aviso
<brandomota> foi só uma opinião kkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> xispirito, parece q a tarja branca funciona entao
<vitorlobo> rs
<hggdh> xispirito: será o primeiro, e único aviso
<deemenorrs> lance é roubar 1 caixa eletronico
<vitorlobo> =X
<deemenorrs> do jeito q to liso
<deemenorrs> aki jaja voces me veem na tv
<deemenorrs> la sendo preso, com monte de ferramentas em 1 caixa
<deemenorrs> kkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> agora vou te dizer viu
<vitorlobo> dessas lojas de informatica
<xispirito> hggdh: eu não te conheço, surgiu da onde? (sem ofensa)?
<vitorlobo> pra vc n encontrar um sujeito mal intencionado q se aproveita da falta de conhecimento dos leigos
<vitorlobo> é raro
<vitorlobo> monte de ladrão
<brandomota> para disso mano,é bom conseguir o dinheiro com o nosso suor,nosso trabalho,basta transformar um hbby em emprego,como fiz
<vitorlobo> ta cheio...chega dá vergonha
<vitorlobo> ta assim em loja de informática, auto-peças para carror
<vitorlobo> tv
<vitorlobo> rapaz.......
<hggdh> xispirito: estou no canal há tempos, mas apenas lurking. O evento Rudolf mostrou-me a necessidade de voltarmos com a monitoração
<xispirito> hggdh: não tomei conheçimento de tal evento ...
<xispirito> aliás, verdade, ele sumiu
 * vitorlobo rindo
<hggdh> Rudolf foi banido
<xispirito> e o que ele fez?
<hggdh> veja os logs
<vitorlobo> xispirito, rudolf trolou geral, baniu hggdh , e se baniu
<vitorlobo> axo q foi isso rs
<xispirito> hahah
<deemenorrs> esse rudolf
<deemenorrs> é meio doido
<xispirito> a Ursinha que anda sumida, quase não tecla nada
<deemenorrs> deve ter se matado
<deemenorrs> ja
<deemenorrs> essa epoca de natal liso
<deemenorrs> = grandes tendencias pro suicidio
<vitorlobo> engraçado foi um mano q entrou com nick de mina um dia desses
<vitorlobo> pra tirar uma duvida aqui
<deemenorrs> xispirito se tu kiser eu passo ai no seu barraco
<vitorlobo> foi mais bem atendido q client em restaurante chick
<deemenorrs> e te mato e te liberto do sofrimento
<xispirito> deemenorrs: eu ainda quero viver uns tempos, para encomodar umas pessoas
<xispirito> eu não quero passar em vão =D
<Celso> estranho ouvir falar que o Rudolf foi banido do canal.Sempre estava ajudando os novatos.
<xispirito> pois é, o Rudolf nunca aparentou descontentamento com o ambiente
<xispirito> sempre estava ajudando e onversando de boa
<xispirito> #conversando
<Celso> sim
<Celso> até chamava a atenção quando rolava assuntos offtopic
<Celso> colocava ordem na casa
<xispirito> engraçado como nunca tiveram coragem de me dar op =D
<xispirito> hah, só porque tenho tendências anarquistas e suicidas
<Celso> eu dispenso status em canal
<Celso> nem voice me agrada
<Celso> prefiro ser um simples mortal
<Celso> hahaha
<xispirito> tinha uma época que estava sem ninguém, me candidatei e mesmo assim, não
<Celso> sou mais colocar um bot com tcl pra controlar principalmente palavrões
<xispirito> eu prefiro humanos nesta tarefa
<xispirito> já volto
<brandomota> voltei galera,tava caçando meu pendrive
<brandomota> depois volto
<vitorlobo> xispirito_off, tendencias anarquistas é bom rs
<brandomota> cara,perdi meu pendrive msm,peraí galera,já volto
<xispirito> vitorlobo: a meu ver, é
<brandomota> achei ele,tô de volta,td bem por aí galera?
<adiaswin> ola amigos
<adiaswin> alquem tem o steam beta
<brandomota> hohoho!! feliz natal galera!
<Augusto> Olá
<Augusto> Alguém em casa?
<nntp> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=6k8UMaWu8q4#!
<adiaswin> nntp o sopa nao vai acontecer e o pipa foi cortado
<nntp> logo eles arruma outro
<adiaswin> duvido se acontercer teremos uma querra online
<nntp> hehe
<nntp> e o ACTA ?]
<adiaswin> nunca ouvi falar
<adiaswin> o que e o acta.....
<nntp> http://wiki.stoppacta-protest.info/Main_Page
<nntp> nossa to com teclado ruim d+
<nntp> cara brasil eh fraco d+ em noticia viu
<adiaswin> que bom que este nao vai acontecer tambem
<adiaswin> so acontece na coreia do norte mas la a coisa e outra
<brandomota> fala galera,td bem?
<nntp> bom brandomota
<testestes> boa tarde, alguém poderia me tirar uma duvida de como instalar o ubuntu aqui sem perder 1 partição? n estou sabendo o que colocar na tela avançada de "tipo de instalação"
<brandomota> instalação avançada
<brandomota> voce sabe qual a partição q não pode ser perdida? tetestes
<testestes> tenho duas. sda1 e sda5, n posso perder a 5
<brandomota> então vá em instalação avançada.essa sd5 vai ser usada como? home?
<testestes> eu fui em instalação avançada, ai eu colocquei sda1 como destino e me diz que nenhum sistema de raiz foi definido
<testestes> eu fui em instalação avançada, ai eu colocquei sda1 como destino e me diz que nenhum sistema de raiz foi definido
<testestes> brandomota
<brandomota> selecione a partição q quer instalar o ubuntu,e clique duas vezes nela,e coloque o ponto de montagem em /
<brandomota> a net caiu,foi mal,tá assim o dia inteiro
<testestes> tudo bem rs, ja agradeço em estar ajudando
<brandomota> e aí,conseguiu?
<testestes> sim
<testestes> e sd5, marco o que?
<brandomota> quer q ela seja oque?
<adiaswin> cara se sda5 for grande marca como home
<testestes> qro so que ela continue viva com os arquivos
<testestes> beleza adiaswin
<adiaswin> ai seus arquivos serao armazenado la
<brandomota> então se não quer formartar ela,desmarque a opção que aparce,se já estivr desmarcada,nem mexa
<testestes> deixo como "nao usar particao", entao?
<adiaswin> cara coloca como home e desmarque a opçao de formatar ai voce joga o que tiver la para seu usuario
<brandomota> sim,ela é a do windows?
<testestes> nao, windows era a c: (sd1), sd5 era so arquivso
<testestes> n achei essa opcao de usar como home
<brandomota> essa sd5 temoq nela?
<testestes> nada de especial, fotos, videos etc
<adiaswin> m[
<adiaswin> opa foi mal
<brandomota> se ela já está em uso,e vc não quer correr o risco d mecher,então não mexa nela,deixe a home dento da raiz
<adiaswin> e melhor assim mesmo
<adiaswin> boa sorte no ubuntu companheiro
<testestes> é que eu sou totalmente iniciante
<testestes> eu n estou bem certo do que é isso "deixar em home"
<brandomota> então leia o guia do iniciante do ubuntugeek
<brandomota> deixa eu caçar o link
<testestes> agradeço :D
<brandomota> http://orgulhogeek.net/ubuntu-guia-do-iniciante
<brandomota> baixe,e leia,vai te ajudar muito,como me ajudou
<testestes> muito obrigado brandomota e adiaswin :D abraços
<brandomota> ok,disponha mano,e feliz natal e bom 2014,ops,2013
<adiaswin> disponha
<adiaswin> brando vi os videos que me mandou por mp
<brandomota> e aí,ajudou?
<adiaswin> ajudou men
<brandomota> eu favoritei quando baixei o arch,vou ver depois quando tiver tempo pra instalar no pc
<adiaswin> agora so falta saber como instalar o grub do arch sem estragar a mbr
<brandomota> se já tiver um grub instalado,dÊ um update
<brandomota> se eu sumir,é pq  net caiu,ok galera?
<adiaswin> nao po e porque ele nao carregava quando instalava ai tinha que recuperar o do ubuntu
<brandomota> e o grub do ubuntu não reconhecia o arch?
<adiaswin> mas valeu to tentando compilar os modulos d
<adiaswin> nao
<brandomota> tente o burg manager então
<brandomota> deixa eu pegar o link
<brandomota> adiaswin, http://tutorfreebr.blogspot.com.br/2012/09/super-boot-manager-interface-grafica.html
<adiaswin> valeu
<adiaswin> conssequi consertar a mv
<adiaswin> agora e mandar bala no hd
<brandomota> verdade,eu vou baixar o mandriva seed,pra criar um liveusb do mageia 2
<adiaswin> cara tentei o mageia 2 aqui mas o x dele nao carregava
<brandomota> eu tentei usar o lili,o unetbootin,e o yumi e não deu
<brandomota> mas baixei a última versão do lili,e o mandriva seed pra tentar,
<brandomota> se não der ceto,vou ir no comando dd msm
<adiaswin> cara o lili ele esta meio bugado com o mageia
<brandomota> poisénem saiu do syslinux
<brandomota> cara,tá tendo um temporal aqui,qase desligou os pcs aqui
<brandomota> mas o lili não funcionou tbm com o sabayon 10,deu o mesmo erro
<brandomota> mas o lili conseguiu criar um live do backtrack 5,só falta eu me lembrar de como fazer a interface subir automaticamente
<adiaswin> cara tenta criar um script para forçar a interface subir
<brandomota> é o que pretendo fazer,achei um tuto,mas era pra versão com gnome, tô com o kde
<brandomota> mas acho q umas adaptações e ele funciona no kde,
<adiaswin> talvez de certo
<YanGM> boas
<brandomota> poxa,meu nobreak morreu :,(
<adiaswin> como assim
<brandomota> não resistiu a queda de energia agora.....vou consertar amanhã
<brandomota> galera,já volto
<YanGM> qual é mais leve, o ubuntu server ou debian?
<adiaswin> cara o debian
<adiaswin> ele e bem basico
<brandomota> debian com lxde ou fluxbox
<YanGM> é pra servidor
<brandomota> ou em modo texto,mas aí fica sob sugestão
<adiaswin> lol  amigos por curiosidade coloquei no terminal o comando update-manager -d
<YanGM> sem ambiente gráfico, qual ganha?
<adiaswin> e diz que o ubuntu 13.04 ja e uma verçao final
<brandomota> 13.04 ainda não
<YanGM> eita
<adiaswin> yangm o debian ganha
<brandomota> o debian é raro ter um aplicativo dando problema,pois são exaustivamente testados
<YanGM> beleza, vou pegar o debian completo, ja que meu posilixo não roda mais netinstall
<adiaswin> mas o problema do debian e o kernel
<YanGM> ai
<YanGM> KP
<YanGM> más memórias...
<adiaswin> ele nao roda bem em pcs novos
<YanGM> pcs de 6-7 anos roda bem?
<brandomota> tenta o lmde,tá muito bom,é baseado no debian testing
<brandomota> e é rolling release
<adiaswin> deve rodar
<YanGM> brandomota: é pra server
<adiaswin> linux mint e rolling release nem sabia
<brandomota> o meu de 10 rodou blz
<brandomota> o lmde sim
<brandomota> baseado no debian testing,não precisa baixar kda vez q lança um pack de atualizações
<YanGM> squeeze or wheezy that's the question
<brandomota> wheezy
<YanGM> pauloolhos: quanto tempo heim
<brandomota> peraí galera,vou reconectar essa net,já volto
<YanGM> ok
<brandomota> pronto,nem precisei,ela voltou ao normal
<brandomota> foi só gritar com ela kkkkk
<YanGM> então
<pauloolhos> Quanto tempo né
<pauloolhos> Estou de volta
<YanGM> é um servidorzinho simples
<YanGM> pauloolhos: eu também o/
<YanGM> time machine, samba, ftp, dns, web, minecraft e algum outro que eu tenha me esquecido
<YanGM> se bem que...
<YanGM> tem algum rolling release baseado no debian para servidor? sem muitas frescuras
<nntp> sistematico, steam ta na liquidaçao danada
<nntp> sistematico, csgo baratim
<YanGM> nntp: distro debian rolling release sem frescura (pra server)
<YanGM> *baseada no
<nntp> nem
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  existe debian rolling release?
<vitorlobo> lol
<YanGM> não
<YanGM> perguntei de uma distro baseada no debian rolling release
<kernel> nunca vi
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  n tem como
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  n da pra fazer uma distro rolling release de uma base q n é
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  mas existe fork do arch q é....vc pode tentar o chacra...
<vitorlobo> chacra linux
<vitorlobo> ja vem com ambiente grafico e umas firulas
<YanGM> por exemplo
<vitorlobo> ou archbang
<YanGM> em vez de usar a instable, um povo testa e manda na distro só o que não ferra o sistema
<YanGM> por exemplo
<YanGM> é como tirar estabilidade de istabilidade
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  stable ou testing? n entendi
<YanGM> *instabilidade
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> YanGM, stable são os mais conservadores...só atualizam com pacotes 100% testados
<vitorlobo> e testing.....como o nome diz...em fase de testes
<YanGM> queria uma distro que fosse baseada no debian pelo fato de rodar deb, apt-get e talz
<YanGM> mas que fosse rolling release
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  mas pelo q to vendo viu..pacman e yaourt são até mais simples q o apt-get
<vitorlobo> muito mais
<YanGM> sério?
<YanGM> tentei meter arch nesse pc e só levava kp na cara
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  sim
<YanGM> é um positivão de 6 anos
<vitorlobo> muito mais facil de usar
<vitorlobo> e muito mais util tbm
<YanGM> queria testar esse arch
<YanGM> faz diferença gravar cd pra pendrive?
<YanGM> porque não consigo bootar nem live, nem chegar ao instalador do arch
<kernel> o instalador do arch é netinstall
<kernel> ele faz download dos repositorios
<kernel> nao tem mais core-install
<YanGM> ué
<YanGM> cadê
<YanGM> digo, baixei 3 versões diferentes, uma netinstall de 2009 e nada
<kernel> agora tem versoes de netinstall diferentes
<kernel> a maneira de instalaçao muda
<vitorlobo> kernel,  netinstall de 420 mb?
<YanGM> link? arranquei os cabelos ontem com esse arch
<vitorlobo> isso n me parece netinstall n hein
<vitorlobo> :P
<YanGM> vitorlobo: pois é, o útlimo que baixei era gordo assim
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  dizem q o linux mint debian edition é rolling release
<vitorlobo> so n tenho certeza
<kernel> archlinux-2012.12.01-dual.iso	01-Dec-2012 02:03 	429M
<kernel> é isso mesmo
<sistematico> O Arch não tem instalador mais.
<sistematico> Tudo na mão.
<sistematico> O AIF morreu.
<kernel> justamente
<kernel> o EIF foi abolido
<YanGM> ouuuch
<kernel> ops AIF
<sistematico> Já, finito, caput.
<YanGM> que chute nas bolas
<kernel> kkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  http://www.linuxmint.com/download_lmde.php
<kernel> é tudo na unha mesmo
<kernel> Manual de Instalaçao: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Installation_Guide
<YanGM> pow poderia ter um instalador like a debian netinstall né
<sistematico> YanGM: Usa o Debian Testing ou o Fedora.
<kernel> have good lunk
<kernel> have good luck
<vitorlobo> YanGM, eu puz video tutorial ensinanando a instalar o arch sem AIF
<vitorlobo> passo a passo
<vitorlobo> n tem erro
<vitorlobo> auhahuahua
<YanGM> não dá boot
<YanGM> esse é o problema
<sistematico> YanGM: Ele tinha, mas como o mantenedor abandou e ninguem teve saco de atualizar a parada, ele morreu.
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  tenta esse mint ae q diz ser RR....
<sistematico> YanGM: Eu particularmente prefiro sem o instalador.
<YanGM> se o pen arrancasse sem dar KP
<kernel> o jogo é usar o Freeba né nao sistematico
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  te dá mais autonomia
<kernel> quero ver neguim quebrar o cranio
<kernel> kkkkkk
<sistematico> é
<kernel> com o port
<sistematico> Aí sim tá na pedra.
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  te dá mais autonomia e afasta os usuarios chatos fã boys escrotos do ubuntu
<vitorlobo> >.<
<kernel> ou o portmaster
<YanGM> vitorlobo: ubuntu tem fanboy? LOL
<sistematico> YanGM: qq é KP mano?
<sistematico> qq é isso?
<YanGM> Kernel Panic
<sistematico> putz
<kernel> lol
<YanGM> todo arch que eu baixei ficava nervoso
<kernel> knoppix?
<kernel> hiAHeuAeHUIAEH
<YanGM> entrava em pânico
<vitorlobo> YanGM, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXG08yn3rDc veja o video
<vitorlobo> YanGM, um deles explicitamente
<vitorlobo> no video
<vitorlobo> vc n vê nada q n seja
<vitorlobo> coisa de fã boy
<vitorlobo> uahahuauhahua
<vitorlobo> absolutamente
<sistematico> YanGM: Se estiver usando um Linux, faça assim: dd if=imagem.iso of=/dev/sdb conv=sync bs=64k
<YanGM> tô no mac agora, da na mesma
<sistematico> YanGM: Só que num erra esse sdb aí tá? Senão tu vai destruir teu HD.
<YanGM> mac kkkk hackinpobre
<YanGM> sei como é esse dd
<YanGM> ontem tava com ruindows
<sistematico> Se tu errar o path, bau bau
<YanGM> por isso não subia nada
<vitorlobo> n sei como conseguem usar esse cursos giratório pegando fogo q toca fogo nas janelas q vc abre e fecha
<vitorlobo> com compiz e n sei mais oq
<sistematico> YanGM: Grava a imagem desse jeito que eu te falei.
<vitorlobo> sério mesmo
<vitorlobo> como q conseguem usar isso
<vitorlobo> >.< no dia-a-dia
<sistematico> YanGM: Isso vale pra quase qualquer Linux.
<YanGM> sistematico: ontem estava com ruindows
<YanGM> nada de dd pra mim, mas hoje no osx da pra fazer um dd bom
<YanGM> cadê o pendrive
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  muito estranho dar kp no contexto dele
<sistematico> No Windows crie com o programinha Pendrive Linux, que tem no site do Ubuntu, dá certo tambem.
<vitorlobo> geralmente dava kp em mim quando batia forte no cpu e desligava algum hardware
<vitorlobo> ou eu ia limpar o pc dentro
<vitorlobo> e quando voltava ...retornava com kp
<YanGM> Posilixo não tem explicação
<YanGM> é hardware podre velho
<vitorlobo> mas ainda sim, reversível
<YanGM> pc tem 7 anos com hardware de 20
<YanGM> ai já viu
<vitorlobo> vc ja até adotou o codinome ne
<vitorlobo> posilixo
<vitorlobo> auhauhauhahauaa
<sistematico> Mesmo com o hardware bugado, ele não pode dar Kernel Panic, somente em casos extremos.
<YanGM> ubuntu 12.10 rodou em slowmotion
<YanGM> mouse travando
<sistematico> Isso tá mais pra instalação mal-feita que pra hardware.
<YanGM> janelas fechando em 3 segundos
<YanGM> live cd
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  é oq to suspeitando
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  é notebook ne?
<YanGM> não
<YanGM> PC
<nntp> livecd eh lixo mesmo
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  faz assim veio.....
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  desliga tudo...tira peça por peça " se vc souber"
<vitorlobo> limpa
<vitorlobo> e poe tdo de volta
<vitorlobo> e tenta de novo
<sistematico> Aí num liga nunca mais.
<YanGM> não faz nem 1 mês que eu limprei essa jossa
<nntp> kkk
<vitorlobo> sistematico, as vezes o pc da isso mesmo
<YanGM> *limpei
<vitorlobo> sem explicação depois q vc limpa
<vitorlobo> o bixo n volta nem a pau
<vitorlobo> auhahuauhahuaa
<YanGM> pow 2gb de ram, cabe um sistema inteiro ali
<nntp> eu mexo com coisa velha mais nao mano cansei
<sistematico> Eu já sou da opinião que uma sujeirinha é bom pro PC.
<nntp> sou da epoca do jumper chega neh
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  ai é x86 ? a arquitetura
<sistematico> Quando você é criança o médico não manda você por o pé na terra?
<nntp> kkk
<YanGM> é pentium 4 64bit mas meto 32bit nele
<nntp> sistematico, menos
<sistematico> Dá uma esfregadinha com o CPU no barro que ele volta pô.
<vitorlobo> meu Deus
<YanGM> kkkkkk
<vitorlobo> p4?
<sistematico> De leve, claro.
<vitorlobo> jurassic park
<nntp> ou p4 eh foda
<nntp> dx2
<nntp> ou sx +?
<vitorlobo> p4 é i686 n?
<sistematico> nntp: Isso era 486
<nntp> ah tah
<nntp> to viajando mesmo
<YanGM> eu acho que ele é dual core ou multi tretaring lá
<nntp> pentium 4
<vitorlobo> inclusive
<sistematico> Eu tive um 486 DX4
<nntp> mmm
<sistematico> E eu tive um SX tambem.
<vitorlobo> o linux n vai mais dar suporte a arquitetura inferiores a i686
<vitorlobo> 486 ja elvis
<nntp> eu tive 386dx
<YanGM> no windows xp ele aparecia com 2 "cpus"
<vitorlobo> eu tive um compaq 486
<vitorlobo> windows 3.11
<vitorlobo> e um vizinho um 386 e a gente jogava prince of persia em dos na casa dele
<nntp> oh um dual
<vitorlobo> >.<
<YanGM> seguinte: tem 1 monitor pra 2 pcs
<nntp> eu ja joguei muito
<nntp> vitorlobo,
<YanGM> quando eu to no posilixo não vou ler o q vc escrvem
<YanGM> vou ver o modelo certo do processador e ja volto
<sistematico> YanGM: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Installation_Guide
<sistematico> Não tem erro.
<vitorlobo> nntp, diga
<nntp> muito mesmo nossa prince of persia era top
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  eu fiz um post pra ajudar ainda http://projectzim.blogspot.com.br/2012/12/video-tutorial-instalando-o-archlinux.html
<vitorlobo> sistematico, na unha..explicando ponto a ponto
<vitorlobo> em texto, legendado
<vitorlobo> se errar é ó
<vitorlobo> auhahuahuaa
<vitorlobo> e sem AIF
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<sistematico> Muito bom cara.
<sistematico> Só que é ping -c 5
<sistematico> Não ping 5 :D
<YanGM> voltei
<YanGM> não encontrei o modelo
<YanGM> é Pentium 4 e pronto
<YanGM> 3.0Ghz
<sistematico> vitorlobo: A parte da ativação da swap não precisa.
<sistematico> Precisa apenas criar a partição onde ela vai ficar.
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  vc usa partição swap?
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  de qualquer modo....instala suave rs
<sistematico> vitorlobo: Não é que eu não use, é que durante a instalação, você não precisa ativar a swap.
<sistematico> vitorlobo: Não é que não vá instalar, é que não precisa.
<YanGM> Ideia de girico: tem algum sistema que rode direto da RAM e volte para o hd na hora de desligar?
<sistematico> Entendeu?
<vitorlobo> tendeu
<apecaesar> todo sistema é carregado na RAM para rodar. O descarregamento no HD é feito ao salvar a sessão
<apecaesar> creio que um hash do conteúdo em memória é salvo
<YanGM> apecaesar: sistema inteiro?
<apecaesar> obviamente não, n se roda o sistema inteiro de vez
<YanGM> HD IDE aqui tá velho ai eu queria economizar a fadiga
<YanGM> *evitar
<apecaesar> vish, entendi.
<nntp> meu proximo server vai serm em PUIAS
<nntp> http://springdale.math.ias.edu/
<YanGM> jurava ter lido PUTAS
<sistematico> vitorlobo: Outra coisa, pode abandonar esse mirror da Bitwave, eu nem sei porque ele está na distro, mas ele nunca está no AR, pelo menos pra mim.
<apecaesar> ahuahuhau
<nntp> PUIAS
<apecaesar> PUIAS?
<nntp> sim
<nntp> PUIAS
<nntp> ja venho
<YanGM> então sou eu e o arch, o arch e eu
<YanGM> sem instalador
<YanGM> tudo no braço
<YanGM> respira
<YanGM> inspira
<apecaesar> no AIF?
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  pra min ta on
<vitorlobo> o.O
<sistematico> vitorlobo: https://www.archlinux.org/download/ aqui
<sistematico> vitorlobo: http://www.bitwave.com.br/downloads/archlinux/iso/2012.12.01/ depois aqui
<sistematico> Cadê a ISO?
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhu
<vitorlobo> sistematico, por ai n ta...mas será q o mirror corresponde a mesma url? pq acho estranho na hora de vc mandar atualizar o sistema n dar erro alertando q o espelho n ta on
<sistematico> Deixa só ele no mirrorlist e testa.
<vitorlobo> testar
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  deixei q foi normal
<vitorlobo> o.O
<apecaesar> sobre canais IRC de linux legais, o que recomendam?
<vitorlobo> apecaesar, os oficiais em ingles
<vitorlobo> apecaesar, geralmente, os br n tem futuro aqui...o ubuntu-br ta até durando
<sistematico> vitorlobo: Certeza?
<vitorlobo> apecaesar,  repare que os br's , poucos se sustentam
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  sim
<sistematico> Cole seu mirrorlist pra eu ver.
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  rodei só com ele n deu crash nenhum
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  todo?
<sistematico> Claro.
<apecaesar> triste isso
<sistematico> vitorlobo: http://paste.sistematico.org/60
<YanGM> tô baixando o torresmo do arch 2012.12.01
<YanGM> esse tal de netboot
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  http://paste.org/59198
<YanGM> serve pra que?
<sistematico> http://www.bitwave.com.br/downloads/archlinux/core/os/i386 aqui não abre mano.
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  era bug aqui....agora deu erro
<vitorlobo> auhauhahuaa
<vitorlobo> depois da segunda tentativa
<sistematico> :|
<vitorlobo> q estranho pq
<sistematico> Falei que tá fora do ar mano;
<vitorlobo> agora q reparei
<vitorlobo> no default do .iso
<vitorlobo> ## Score: 1.7, Brazil
<vitorlobo> Server = http://www.bitwave.com.br/downloads/archlinux/$repo/os/$arch
<vitorlobo> vem ele
<sistematico> bandona
<sistematico> Vou jogar, falou pro 6
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  ta off a mtu tempo?
<sistematico> Vixi, uns 3 ou 4 anos.
<sistematico> desde que lançou.
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<YanGM> e o tal do slackware? como vai ?
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  o arch parece com o slackware em alguns pontos mas o slackware é mais..conservador...
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  mais burocratico tbm pra vc participar de alguma contribuição direta a ele
<YanGM> ah tô de saco cheio de conservação
<YanGM> vou dar dd na iso que acabei de baixar
<vitorlobo> YanGM, pois é....rolling release é bom por causa disso.... mantém o conservadorismo somente a simplicidade do sistema
<vitorlobo> YanGM, mas os pacotes são sempre os mais atuais
<vitorlobo> =]
<YanGM> Android deveria ser rolling release
<YanGM> ia calar a boca de muito fag por aí
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  n é pq é comercial
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  eles ganham com cada versão
<YanGM> ué, e o AOSP?
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  Associação Orquidófila de São Paulo ?
<vitorlobo> q q tem isso haver?
<YanGM> Android Open Source Project
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  é parcialmente aberto
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  não é todo
<YanGM> parcialmente?
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  é tipo twitter...vc tem a api dele...facebook tbm
<vitorlobo> YanGM, mas isso quer dizer q é open source?
<vitorlobo> nao
<vitorlobo> é parcialmente aberto
<vitorlobo> metade aberto , e maioria fechado
<YanGM> pensei que só os gapps eram fechados
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  nada...eles ganham fortunas no s.o android
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  pq competem com a apple
<YanGM> ganham roubando os dados, metendo ads
<YanGM> disso eu já sabia
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  se fosse todo aberto............ai sim n teria como a apple vencer a concorrencia
<vitorlobo> pq seriam programadores do mundo todo
<vitorlobo> de certa forma por ser parcialmente aberto
<vitorlobo> ja tem esse efeito
<YanGM> e o CM?
 * vitorlobo ele sempre fala por meio de abreviações?
<vitorlobo> >.<
<vitorlobo> CM= comer molusculo?
<YanGM> CyanogenMod
<YanGM> kkkkk
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  pra o usuario final, dificilmente vao ficar sabendo de cm
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  se nem sabem q o android tem a base linux
<vitorlobo> vao saber de cm?
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> YanGM, interessante mesmo seria se o android fosse todo aberto
<vitorlobo> ai sim
<YanGM> eita... esqueci a ordem dos id of do dd
<YanGM> if é o destino, certo?
<YanGM> of é a imagem?
<YanGM> beleza, esvaziei a ISO
<apecaesar> contrário
<vitorlobo> YanGM, q arte q vc ta fazendo ai:??
<apecaesar> if = input file
<apecaesar> of = output file
<YanGM> era pra gravar a iso do arch no pen
<apecaesar> algo assim
<YanGM> mas agora tenho que baixar de novo
<YanGM> inverti
<apecaesar> dd if=imagem.iso of=/dev/sdf
<YanGM> já vi que nenhum sistema unix é idiot proof
<nntp> haha
<nntp> nao mesmo
<nntp> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cqI6hPra7c
<YanGM> o que dizem sobre o mandriva?
<nntp> PUIAS
<YanGM> esse Mandriva Enterprise Server
<YanGM> tem o que de bom?
<apecaesar> linux é que nem mulher: pode ouvir o que outros caras falam sobre ela pra ficar esperto, mas se é bom na hora do "vamovê" só testando pra saber
<YanGM> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<nntp> PUIAS
<nntp> YanGM, mete o PUIAS
<YanGM> que raio é isso?
<nntp> puias eh um redhat enterprise free
<YanGM> opa
<YanGM> só pelo nome já vi que tem que ser bom
<nntp> meu proximo server vai ser puias
<YanGM> e o dd não tá funfando aqui no mac
<YanGM> e.e
<YanGM> 449839104 bytes transferred in 5.651761 secs (79592732 bytes/sec)
<YanGM> isso não existe
<nntp> cache
<YanGM> cache do que?
<nntp> <YanGM> 449839104 bytes transferred in 5.651761 secs (79592732 bytes/sec)
<YanGM> putz
<YanGM> ele nem tocou no pen
<YanGM> mas criou arquivo na minha home do mac
<YanGM> disk2 tamanho no disco 450mb
<YanGM> *facepalm*
<YanGM> agora tá indo
<YanGM> esqueci do /dev/
<YanGM> vou jantar enquanto isso
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  ta instalando o linux ai agora?
<vitorlobo> ja tem o steam no aur pro arch lol
<vitorlobo> lançou a 3 dias atras
<vitorlobo> >.<
<adiaswin> serio
<nntp> eu to usando no fedora
<nntp> steam
<nntp>  jogando killing floor
<moskvat> salve pessoa beleza
<vitorlobo> http://www.tecmundo.com.br/mega-curioso/32770-mestre-dos-estilingues-cria-armas-para-o-agente-007.htm
<vitorlobo> muito interessante
<vitorlobo> aauhahahua
<adiaswin> ola amigos
<adiaswin> gostaria de saber se so eu estou tendo este problema
<adiaswin> bem instalei o e17 aki no meu note a instalaçao foi sem problemas mas ele nao inicia vai para uma tela de boas vindas e depois dela entra numa tela preta
<adiaswin> como resolvo isto
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,   q s.o é?
<adiaswin> ubuntu 12.10
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  o display manager é qual?
<adiaswin> cara nao sei como checo esta informaçao
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  quando vc entra....ele entra numa tela de login e senha e deposi q vc poe fiac tdo preto correto?
<adiaswin> sim entra na tela de login do ubuntu depois entra numa tela de boas vindas e depois tela preta
<vitorlobo> adiaswin, nessa tela de login e senha....tem especificado q vc quer iniciar com e17?
<adiaswin> sim
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  essa tela preta é tela de terminal ou preto puro ?
<adiaswin> preto puro
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  vc ja usou o e17 antes?
<vitorlobo> pq se ele for parecido com o openbox
<vitorlobo> tu vai se perder todo
<adiaswin> nao cara quis dar uma chace a ele
<vitorlobo> adiaswin, de repente ele seja assim mesmo puro vazio...testa clicar com o botao direito do mouse dele pra ver se aparece opçoes de customização..de repente ele seja no mesmo esquema do openbox, fluxbox e tal
<YanGM> voltei
<vitorlobo> que vem todo vazio
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  vou testar esse e17 aqui pra ver
<adiaswin> va la
<adiaswin> sudo apt-get install e17
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  se entra em terminal mode tenta executar exec enlightenment_start
<vitorlobo> ja volto ae
<vitorlobo> testar o e17
<moskvat> alguem conhece algum programa para gravação de movimentos do mouse no linux?
<adiaswin> o capturemydesktop e um otimo programa
<vitorlobo> poutz
<vitorlobo> n tinha experimentando o e17 nao
<vitorlobo> bom hein?
<vitorlobo> bem bonito inclusive
<vitorlobo> o.O
<moskvat> adiaswin, mais ele grava os movimentos do mouse e depois coloca em loop?
<vitorlobo> adiaswin, tenta sudo apt-get remove ..depois aptitude
<adiaswin> ok
<vitorlobo> aptitude install ..
<YanGM_> aleluia irmãos
<YanGM_> arch deu boot
<YanGM_> no posilixo
<YanGM_> root@archiso ~ # _
<adiaswin> cara voce conssequiu
<adiaswin> que bom (-:
<YanGM_> agora o que eu faço?
<YanGM_> (tô em outro pc, não tenho acesso aos links que mandaram)
#ubuntu-br 2013-12-16
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<r13n> dia
<sky_fy> bom dia
<r13n> dia
<mirqui> bom dia , tudo bem ?
<sky_fy> tudo joia mirqui e ae?
<mirqui> tudo bem graças a deus :)
<mirqui> quais são as novas ?
<sky_fy> inicio de semana, nao tenho novas ainda
<sky_fy> quem sabe la para sexta ;)
<mirqui> está certo :)
<mirqui> aqui tbm está tranquilo
<mirqui> masssssssssss na outra semana tem papai noel ahahah
<sky_fy> a semana boa para mim e a do ano novo
<sky_fy> porque folgarei gracas a Deus
<sky_fy> =)
<mirqui> cara , eu faço niver em janeiro
<mirqui> então pego natal , primeiro de ano e niver de presentes :)
<sky_fy> ai sim
<mirqui> minha mãe faz em abril , e minha tia em outubro , então fica maistranquilo para eu dar presentes :)
<JoBArTe_Skuld2> bom dia  a todos
<sky_fy> buenas
<JoBArTe_Skuld2> quem sabe aqui eu tenha mais sorte
<JoBArTe_Skuld2> how to I enable VGA1 on my ubuntu? on liveCD, xrand shows displayports and VGA1 normally, but in my ubuntu, show only displayports, but lshw show all VGA cards
<JoBArTe_Skuld2> alias, porque postei em inglÊs aqui? força do hábito?
<JoBArTe_Skuld2> sky_fy, tu sabe de alguma outra rede que tenha o canal #ubuntu?
<Robson> Sou novato no Ubuntu, apesar de ter alguma experiencia no windows e dos. Montei um servidor I7/8GB com 2 HDs. Um com o sistema e outro para os dados. Nao estou conseguindo criar um diretorio no segundo HD. Procurei material em apostilas e nao conseguir encontras. Acessei com root mas nada.. Vcs poderia me ajudar. Obrigado.
<Blink182> eu estou com problema de atualização
<Blink182> mas no meu caso, descobri  já que o TI de onde trabalho é quem pode resolver a questão
<Blink182> #dureza depender dos outros
<optimusprimem> Robson: essa partição está com permissões de write?
<Robson> Obrigado pela ajuda. Conseguimos criar o diretorio. Obrigado.
<Robson> :quit
<Robson> quit
<LAssis> Gente, preciso de ajuda por favor, não consigo conectar a internet, há algum canal onde possam me ajudar?
<mathias__> Olá, no meu sistema ubuntu 13.10 o bluetooth está iniciando sempre com o sistema, como faço para bloquear isso ?
<lucascastro> Olá pessoal, estou pesquisando qual um notebook/ultrabook comprar. Gostaria de experimentar a tecnologia ssd, gostaria saber de alguém que usa e qual notebook/ultrabook usa?
<lucascastro> e o que acha?
<NETfellow> lucascastro, nesse caso instalar o ubuntu no ssd?
<m1gu3ljppb> ola galera, boa tarde a todos
<NETfellow> m1gu3ljppb, boa tarde amigo
<m1gu3ljppb> algeum aqui trabalha ou entende de Android instalado em tablet ?
<m1gu3ljppb> estou com um tablet e devido varias tentativas de senha errada que minha filha de 3 anos tentou
<m1gu3ljppb> o bixo pede a senha do google
<NETfellow> m1gu3ljppb, colega este canal e para suporte do linux ubuntu....
<m1gu3ljppb> é pq mandaram eu entrar aqui e perguntar a galera
<m1gu3ljppb> mas tudo bem
<lucascastro> NETfellow, sim
<NETfellow> lucascastro, humm seria possivel mas....
<NETfellow> lucascastro, o ssd teria de ter mas do que 10gb para ficar confortavel
<lucascastro> sim... sei! creio que os ultrabook hoje ou notebook etc... geralmente são com mais que isso.
<lucascastro> até por que a maioria vem com Rwindows e necessário bem mais que isso.
<NETfellow> lucascastro, mas o ssd e usado somente para dar um inicio mais rapido ao rwindows
<m1gu3ljppb> NETfellow entao perguntando a respeito do ubunto
<NETfellow> m1gu3ljppb sim
<m1gu3ljppb> como faço para instalar o umbunto nun cartão sd sem mexer no meu hd ? é possivel e isso presta ?
<NETfellow> m1gu3ljppb, instalar o ubuntu num cartão sd? isso e possivel mas como a transferencia de dados e limitada pode ficar um pouco lento
<m1gu3ljppb> NETfellow: ok
<ylloluis_> m1gu3ljppb, desculpe minha estou com um ping muito alto....
<Dionattan> nstalei o Ubuntu em meu pc, agora ele ficou com Windows e Ubuntu 13. Quando inicia optei pela preferencia do Ubuntu. Mas agora usando e conhecendo o Ubuntu toda hora da uma mensagem de que não tem espaço no meu HD. O que tenho que fazer? pq meu hd é de 1TB.
<r00t33r> exit
<r00t33r> ls
<r00t33r> opa
<r00t33r> kkk
<Dionattan> alguem pode me ajudar ai
<optimusprimem> Dionattan: provavelmente você instalou o Ubuntu em uma partição pequena, você pode aumentar com o modo live e usar gparted para ser mais facil
<Dionattan> vou tentar aqui
<Dionattan> mas meu hd só tem uma partição
<alvaro> voce só tem o ubuntu instalado?
<thirdday> Bem pessoal, gostaria de atualizar a bible widemargin mas após um sudo apt-get upgrade aparece a informação que o aplicativo será mantido na versão atual, pq?
<hggdh> thirdday: sem a saída completa do apt-get, não é possível dizer
<hggdh> thirdday: use pastebin, por favor
<thirdday> hggdh, já resolvi, obrigado
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<xGrind> buenas
<mirqui> buenas , que tal vivente :)?
<mirqui> zzzzzzzzzzzzz :)
#ubuntu-br 2013-12-17
<Harry> olá
<Gleison> Boa noite como ativo o som de meu HDMI, pois apenas o video esta funcionando
<astroo-> ola
<Gleison> Versão 13.10
<renebarbosa> abre o controlador de som e muda a interface de áudio
<renebarbosa> de "áudio interno" para "HDMI"
<Gleison> Não aparece para mim
<renebarbosa> remove o cabo hdmi
<renebarbosa> e coloca novamente
<renebarbosa> aqui também aconteceu isso na primeira vez em que coloquei o laptop ligado numa tv usando hdmi
<Gleison> Já fiz esse procedimento
<Gleison> mas não tive sucesso
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Ernandes> bom diaa povoo
<Ernandes> nada melhor do voltar pra casaa rs
<Ernandes> oo vidaa rss
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<alvaro> estou querendo instalar o Tor no Ubuntu, gostaria de saber como isso é feito
<mirqui> vê pela central de programas , é mais fácil
<alvaro> só tem esse lá "Anonymizing overlay network for TCP"
<mirqui> ai eu não sei
<mirqui> não sei usar os comandsos sudo
<mirqui> digota tor na pesquisa da central e vê no que dá
<mirqui> ou pede a ajuda de alguém que saiba usar os comandos do terminal
<alvaro> fiu pelo Synaptic
<alvaro> *fui
<mirqui> deu certo ?
<alvaro> a da Central de pau
<mirqui> conseguisse instalar?
<alvaro> tá acabando
<mirqui> haa , então tranquilo
<alvaro> vou ter que reiniciar
<alvaro> instalou porem não tem lançador
<mirqui> abre os programas do linux
<mirqui> depos clica nele
<mirqui> ele vai aparecer no lançador
<mirqui> depois
<alvaro> não está aparecendo nos programas instalados
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Ernandes> de boa hj mesmo
<Ernandes> um silencio!! rs
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Ernandes> oo vidaaa
<Allan_> alguem pode me ajudar pois meu notebook parou e aparece a mensagem dizendo que estou sem sistema operacional
<c0n3x40l1vr3> gostaria de saber como removo /opt/sqlmap ou desinstalar ele denovo
<c0n3x40l1vr3> Allan_:tente reiniciar e apete f2 ou del para entrar no Bios...e mande dar boot pelo hd ,e veja se seu hd aparecereconhece)
<Allan_> nao aparece o hd
<xGrind> c0n3x40l1vr3, sudo rm -R /opt/slqmap
<c0n3x40l1vr3> xGrind, não dá aparece que arquivo ou diretoriuo nao encontrado
<xGrind> c0n3x40l1vr3, digita sudo ls /opt/
<c0n3x40l1vr3> me desculp mas é que copie do seu e está errado
<c0n3x40l1vr3> sqlmap
<c0n3x40l1vr3> valeu xGrind já consegui rm
<xGrind> o/
<xGrind> digitei errado kk. mals ae
<c0n3x40l1vr3> então e eu fui ceco
<xGrind> c0n3x40l1vr3, eu prefiro fazer essas coisas pelo gerenciador de arquivos mesmo. por ex, aqui eu uso Thunar, entao digito: sudo thunar
<xGrind> ai abro como root, e deleto a pasta . mais facil, mas tem q tomar cuidado pra nao apagar arquivo errado
<c0n3x40l1vr3> Allan_:seu aparelho caiu?
<c0n3x40l1vr3> se ele caiu tem que abrir ele e reconhectar o hd
<Allan_> sim
<c0n3x40l1vr3> ele pode apenas ter desconectado quanto queimado
<Allan_> como faço pra saber
<c0n3x40l1vr3> abra ele sem bateria claro,e reconecte o hd
<c0n3x40l1vr3> retire o hd e coloque novamente
<c0n3x40l1vr3> se não funcionar creio que deve ter queimado o hd
<c0n3x40l1vr3> xGrind,obrigado pela dica do Thunar...vou usa lo
<Allan_> ele teve um problema e não consigo desconectar a bateria, algum problema?
<c0n3x40l1vr3> Allan_,é śo nao estar ligado
<Allan_> retirei
<Guest49543> olá pessoal, baixei a última versão do ubuntu e tem 900mb como faço pra gravá-la em um CD para rodar sem instalar?
<Guest49543> alguém poderia me dar um toque?
<NETfellow> se quer o ubuntu que possa ser rodado num cd use a 12.04 lts
<hggdh> Guest49543: use um pendrive
<Odinpessoa> blz, é que o link para essa versão 12.0.4 estava quebrado
<mirqui> tenta google + distros
<Odinpessoa> blz, baixei a distro mais recente e abri a imagem com o DTools, será que rola de instalar a partir daí? precisaria de um dualboot e mexer nas particoes
<hggdh> Odinpessoa: não. Tens que ter uma media bootavel (pendrive, DVD)
<Odinpessoa> valeu hggdh!
<Vininityy> oi?
<Vininityy> Boa tarde a todos.
<Vininityy> Estou planejando arranjar um computador para instalar o Ubuntu. Alguém tem alguma dica de como posso saber com antecedência se o Ubuntu poderá rodar em total sincronia com o hardware (drivers?) da máquina que eu escolher.
<Vininityy> ... ou como escolher uma máquina cujo hardware seja suportado pelo Ubuntu?
<renebarbosa> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/amd64/hardware-supported.html
<renebarbosa> basicamente ele deve rodar bem em qualquer hardware recente
<renebarbosa> só não recomendo placas de vídeo AMD pois dão muita dor de cabeça pra configurar
<Vininityy> posso usar um CD de instalação de driver (para windows?) para fazer o hardware funcionar com o Ubuntu?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<CaueQueiroz> Pessoal, tudo bom? Estou usando o ubuntu a um tempo, vou comprar um note mais potente para poder jogar e trampar com design, queria saber como posso particionar para melhor desempenho do windows (jogos e jobs) + ubuntu (diario e programacao)
<CaueQueiroz> particionar meu hd, claro rs (:
<CaueQueiroz> o hd vai ter 1tb
<astroo-> ola tudo e tu?
<CaueQueiroz> tudo ótimo !
<hggdh> CaueQueiroz: como desejares. Eu, pessoalmente, costumo separar / e /home; (se tenho que reinstalar, só / é destruida)
<CaueQueiroz> Entao, só com o ubuntu eu estou usando / + /home + swap
<hggdh> perfeito
<CaueQueiroz> ta bem tranquilo, porem, e com o windows agora?
<CaueQueiroz> como falei, pretendo ter em dualboot windows e ubuntu. Como quero tambem utilizar o windows (jogos e trabalho), preciso particionar certinho para nao ter problemas, principalmente por falta de espa;co entende?
<CaueQueiroz> Se conhecer algum artigo ou link, por favor mande haha nao precisa dar a solucao, me mostrando o caminho ja esta mais do que bom !
<CaueQueiroz> mas claro, que ajuda sempre é bem vinda rs
<hggdh> CaueQueiroz: quanto a Windows e UBuntu, eu prefiro deixar que outro responda -- não uso windows...
<CaueQueiroz> hm, tudo bem hggdh!
<frank__> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<frank__> to com dificuldade para encerrar o sistema
<frank__> como procedo nesse caso
<renebarbosa> shutdown -h now?
<renebarbosa> poweroff
<renebarbosa> halt
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> oi , tudo bem :) ?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<mirqui> tudo bem graças a deus :)
#ubuntu-br 2013-12-18
<Eduardo> pois é instalei o ubuntu 12.4.3 mas não funciona direito fica sem chave gpg não consigo usar a nuvem unbuntu one
<mirqui> vc fez uma conta ?
<Eduardo> sim fiz
<mirqui> e dá qual erro ?
<Eduardo> ai tinha o ubuntu 12.4 espelho não oficial. mas coloquei tudo na nuvem está lá
<mirqui> xiii, cara , isso não entendo , sou novo no ubuntu :)
<Eduardo> na hora de solicitar a instalação ele não instala
<Eduardo> tudo bem
<Eduardo> sem problema
<mirqui> pega um live cd que não tem erro
<Eduardo> porque está dando erro. eu não entende
<Eduardo> certo onde compro?
<Eduardo> ja procurei
<mirqui> só sei instalar pelo live cd
<Eduardo> sou do ceara
<mirqui> não , é de graça ahaha
<mirqui> pega uma distro
<Eduardo> eu sei baixar e instalar pelo pendrtive
<mirqui> baixa e instala
<mirqui> então faz isto
<Eduardo> mas não estou conseguindo baixar .
<Eduardo> ja tentei
<Eduardo> eu quero é Ubuntu 12.4.lts
<Eduardo> quero algo certo
<Eduardo> para utilizar
<mirqui> espera
<mirqui> http://www.hardware.com.br/press/cd/
<mirqui> ai tem várias , é só escolher
<Eduardo> certo ja fiz isso.
<mirqui> deu certo ?
<Eduardo> sabe oque aconteceu
<mirqui> fala
<Eduardo> uma empresa que fornecia os codigos mp3 mp4 avi entrew outros fechou as portas
<Eduardo> e não consigo codigos de fontes certos
<mirqui> xiii cara , não entendo disso
<mirqui> sei baixar o ubuntu , só isso :)
<Eduardo> certo tudo bem
<mirqui> blza , fui :)
<Eduardo> se sabia que agora tudo é HDMI e o sistema que uso ainda é VGA
<Eduardo> e ubuntu está querendo entrar nos smarts fone
<Eduardo> oi
<OliveiraBorges> Alguem ai mannopula string com python ?
<BlackFlag> Boa noite,senhores!
<BlackFlag> Posso pedir ajuda sobre Steamos aqui?
<BlackFlag> Não sou usuário noob
<BlackFlag> Estou sem audio no steamos, porém quando uso o comando "alsa force-reload" eu consigo colocar a placa de som certa no "Sound settings" e funciona, mas só no Gnome, não no modo Big Picture, e quando eu rebooto volta a estaca zero.
<BlackFlag> Imagino que seja algo fácil de resolver
<astroo-> ola
<BlackFlag> Olá, astroo-
<optimusprimem> BlackFlag: coloca isso na hora da inicialização...
<BlackFlag> consegui resolver optimusprimem ! Obrigado!
<BlackFlag> optimusprimem, "<zxiiro> BlackFlag: go into the desktop mode, configure the sound so that it works. then copy the ~/.pulse directory to the /home/steam/.pulse directory and then "chmod -w" to all the files in the /home/steam/.pulse directory"
<optimusprimem> Excelente
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<OliveiraBorges> Alguem ai que conhece python  ?
<MarconM> OliveiraBorges: a cobra :3
<MarconM> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cD1qOJzieg
<OliveiraBorges> MarconM, blz ?
<OliveiraBorges> MarconM: Blz
<MarconM> blz blz
<angelfye> bom dia
<tropper> Bom dia
<angelfye> alguém livre para me sanar uma dúvida?
<tropper> diga
<tropper> se estiver ao meu alcance vamos lá
<angelfye> tipo, eu formatei minha máquina e resolvi experimentar o ubuntu 13.10
<angelfye> só que o jumento aqui, instalou com aquele lance de criptografia do hd
<angelfye> tem como tirar?
<angelfye> tipo... aquela senha que aparece para ligar a máquina?
<tropper> LVM?
<tropper> foi a que usou?
<angelfye> cara... como eu disse, eu não manjo de ubuntu
<tropper> então vamos começar
<tropper> 1: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/vivaolinux/Criptografia-de-HD
<tropper> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-br/2012-February/095801.html
<angelfye> tropper, o que eu fiz foi o seguinte. coloquei o pen drive, dei boot por ele, selecionei para criptografar o hd e coloquei uma senha, e instalei
<tropper> sim
<tropper> lembra o formato
<tropper> Foi ext4?
<angelfye> hum... não lembro...
<tropper> bom então é melhor nem perder tempo
<tropper> faça backup dos seus dados e formate novamente
<angelfye> formatar e instalar de novo?
<tropper> e lembre-se de não colocar senhas
<tropper> sim
<angelfye> mas aí que tá, eu ligo ele e ele já pede a senha do ubuntu
<angelfye> coloquei o dvd do windows pra tentar um dua boot, e ele nem chegou a dar boot pelo dvd
<tropper> mesmo no pendrive?
<angelfye> não testei o pendrive...
<angelfye> bom, vou tentar isso então
<angelfye> eu até quero aprender a mexer nessa os, mas me desanima ficar sem meus games
<tropper> vc isere a senha quando pedir
<tropper> Cara Games tem aos montes
<tropper> Se quiser logo sai o Stean OS
<tropper> ja tem o  beta para testes
<angelfye> cara... eu fiquei com um puta desanimo quando vi que não rodava LoL, Rag, Rag2, Elsword...
<tropper> eu uso aqui máquina Virtual, instalei o W xp nela para jogar
<angelfye> wxp?
<tropper> Windows XP
<tropper> sim
<tropper> mais leve
<angelfye> sim sim, eu entendi essa parte
<tropper> e como está vistualizada não traz nenhum risco para o sistema
<angelfye> eu só to tentando digerir que tem uma vm pra linux e eu não achei
<tropper> sim
<tropper> na central de programas do ubuntu
<tropper> Eu uso Debian e um pouco de elementary OS
<angelfye> mas o phoda é ficar dependendo de uma vm pra rodar o que eu preciso pro trampo
<tropper> em ambos tenho VM com xp instalado para Jogos
<tropper> Têm também o Wine, onde roda aplicativos do Windows, nem todos, mas roda uma boa parte
<tropper> Por exemplo, jogo poker no poker Stars
<tropper> o programa roda melhor no Wine que na VM.
<angelfye> tipo... Eu tenho uma lista de programas que eu preciso pra trabalho e pra trampo.
<tropper> qual?
<tropper> são eles
<tropper> ?
<tropper> "quais"
<angelfye> Uso o pacote AdobeCS6, Corelx6, sublime text. O Eclipse eu já vi que tem. Falta ver depois como eu monto o apache pra php.
<tropper> Adobe CS6 e Corel vai ter virtualizar, o sublime têm alternativas melhores
<tropper> procure por Geany
<angelfye> Geany?
<tropper> na central de programa
<tropper> sim
<angelfye> hum... preciso experimentar
<tropper> alternativas ao Corel, eu uso a dupla Inkscape e Blender
<tropper> supera o Corel de longe
<angelfye> Blender eu já vi uns lances, me pareceu mais pra 3d model
<tropper> sim
<angelfye> o Inkscape preciso dar uma conferida
<tropper> mas dá pra fazer mágica com ele
<tropper> vai precisar mais do Inkscape
<angelfye> e eu só uso o corel quando algum jumento traz uma images de 100kb achando que dá pra colocar num outdor
<angelfye> outdoor*
<tropper> mas o Blender é pra dar o retoque final
<tropper> o Inkscape faz isso perfeito.
<tropper> vc é webdesigner
<tropper> ?
<angelfye> Na verdade, um Designer que está aprendendo programação
<angelfye> eu manjo de web
<tropper> isso é bom
<angelfye> mas, mais de designer pra papel
<angelfye> tipo, eu sei que to abusando da sua atenção já, mas me fala, se puder
<tropper> lista de programas pra vc olhar.
<tropper> Bluefish
<angelfye> vou precisar de alguma coisa pra montar um apache server ou o proprio ubuntu serve?
<tropper> serve sim
<tropper> e vai funcionar legal
<angelfye> fmz, então só vou ter que procurar como configurar um localhost?
<tropper> vai apanhar um pouco nas configurações
<angelfye> que programador não apanha um pouco na vida? haha
<tropper> Já que é novato em linux, vamos passar alguns caminhos
<tropper> vc conhece o Viva o Linux?
<angelfye> cara, eu to mais pra um gato jogado no canil
<angelfye> haha
<tropper> esse site é uma enciclop[edia do Softwere Livre
<tropper> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br
<angelfye> o único site que eu conheço até agora é o ubuntu-br.org porque foi onde eu baixei o os
<tropper> ele têm um fórum com membros espetacuar
<angelfye> hum... preciso dar uma olhada depois com mais calma então
<tropper> então faça o cadastro no Viva o Linux
<tropper> pq vai ter que fazer muita pergunta lá
<tropper> mas pesquise no Google, como montar Apache no Ubuntu Server
<tropper> vai achar uma porrada de material
<tropper> procura no Youtube
<angelfye> mano, tu ajudou pra c*****
<tropper> têm um monte de vídeos que ensinam do inicio ao fim
<angelfye> tipo
<angelfye> não vou mais precisar formatar o pc, ha!
<angelfye> isso já é um grande alívio
<tropper> hehehe
<tropper> que bom fico feliz
<angelfye> ainda que eu vá tentar ver se funciona o lance o pendrive com ubuntu
<angelfye> mas vei, vlw msm!
<angelfye> já é 2/3 do caminho andado
<tropper> que bom
<tropper> fico feliz em ajudar
<angelfye> bom, deixa eu voltar pro trabalho
<angelfye> obrigado mesmo pela ajuda
<tropper> precisando de ajuda estamos aqui e lá no fórum do Viva o Linux
<tropper> Bom trabalho
<Deadlus> ola
<Deadlus> preciso de uma ajuda quanto a SSH
<freebuntu> estou com backtrack 5r3 e quando vou dar upgrade aparece isso:
<freebuntu> dpkg: error processing w3af (--configure):
<freebuntu>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<freebuntu> Errors were encountered while processing:
<freebuntu>  se-toolkit
<freebuntu>  w3af
<freebuntu> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<freebuntu> como resouvo isso?
<hggdh> freebuntu: sabes que backtrack não mais existe, certo?
<freebuntu> não sabia
<freebuntu> então não posso atualiza-lo
<freebuntu> ?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<cecilia> olá estou com problema no ubuntu
<mirqui> fala , se der para ajudar , estamos ai ;)
<cecilia> Esta muito lenta a maquina, quase nao da pra utilizar...acredito q pode ser na distribuição de memoria
<mirqui> xii , não entendo disso
<mirqui> mas no ubuntu não tem um programa que analiza o disco ?
<helino> olá preciso de ajuda, eu cansei do windows e formatei minha maquina e fui instalar o ubuntu porém depois da instalação ele não dá boot, ele volta pra uma tela dizendo que o windows não pode ser carregado...
<sagat> boa tarde
<sagat> alguem poderia me ajudar a conectar em um compartilhamento windows pelo ubunu
<sagat> eu preciso acessar um compartilhamento windows porém estou usando ubuntu
<sagat> ja consegui obrigado
<sagat> eu abri o smb.conf alterei o nome do grupo de trabalho para o mesmo da onde estava o servidor que eu precisava conectar
<sagat> em seguida abri o nautilus , cliquei em conectar ao servidor
<sagat> e digite //smb: nome do servidor
<sagat> obrigado a todos
<sagat> a minha duvida poderia ser a duvida de mais alguem
<paulo_> paulo
<paulo_> hello
<paulo> hello
<Poca> diga paulo
<paulo> Sacas de VPN?
<c0n3x40l1vr3> estou usando sqlmap,mas quando fasso umscan em um site ele sempre redireciona para um site nada ver....vi algo em ter que editar ele...alguem sabe editar o sqlmap direito?
<dberg> Interessante. http://sqlmap.org/
<MarconM> tarde =)
<c0n3x40l1vr3> dberg, /home/inquis/software/metasploit como devo crialo pq no site naum tem?
<dberg> c0n3x40l1vr3: nao sei, nunca use sqlmap.
<c0n3x40l1vr3> vc usa algo parecido?
<dberg> s/nunca use/nunca usei
<dberg> nao, nunca tentei automatizar esse tipo de teste
<c0n3x40l1vr3> este que uso me parece que já foi feito para naum usarem mesmo,só editando...me parece que ele foi editado para sair em uma page nada ver
<c0n3x40l1vr3> sempre sai em uma page  de um laptop,digitei nano /opt/sqlmap-dev/sqlmap.py e vi algo editado diferente...só naum sei qual é o  certo...mas valeu.
<victor__> Alguém pode me ajudar ? :(  preciso de ajuda urgente ...
<victor__> alguém ? :(
<victor__> alguem pra me ajudar ? por favor ?
<dberg> melhor falar logo qual o seu problema
<victor__> Dberg, meu Linux é satux... Muito ruím, e quero trocar , você sabe como eu troco sem precisar comprar o DVD ubuntu ?
<dberg> voce fazer o download e queimar o seu proprio dvd, cd, usb stick
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<alvaro> hggdh estas online?
<hggdh> alvaro: por cá
<alvaro> tem como atualizar o  "download tor blunde update" do tor browser no ubuntu 12.04 ?
<alvaro> ele tá me pedindo essa atualização
<alvaro> já pesquisei bastante mas não consegui uma solução para isso
<alvaro> tem alguma ideia de como sanar isso?
<hggdh> hum
<alvaro> o tor funciona direitinho, só que fica exibindo essa bendita mensagem a todo momento
<hggdh> alvaro: o tor bundle não é um pacote oficial do Ubuntu. Presumo que terás que baixa-lo diretamente do site da tor
<hggdh> alvaro: https://www.torproject.org/projects/torbrowser.html.en
<alvaro> e como atualizo no Tor já instalado? essa é a minha duvida.
<alvaro> pois no site tem a versão "live", que não precisa ser instalada no pc
<alvaro> inclusive eu baixei ela
<hggdh> creio que é só substituir o actual
<alvaro> como faço isso?
<alvaro> quais os comandos?
<hggdh> as instruções estão na página que mostrei acima
<alvaro> somente para o modo "Live"
<alvaro> en todo caso vou tentar
<hggdh> não, para qualquer modo.
<alvaro> obrigado
<alvaro> hggdh, mais uma pergunta
<hggdh> dig
<hggdh> a
<alvaro> os pacotes PPA de vez em quando sai novas atualizações?
<alvaro> estou achando que logo logo sairá uma nova versão para esse pacote do tor
<alvaro> minha ideia procede?
<hggdh> depende dos autores. PPAs são, genericamente, não-oficiais; como, quando, por que, e como eles são atualizados são questões para os autores.
<hggdh> logo, não tenho idéia de quando sairá uma atualização para o tor bundle
<alvaro> tomara que atualizem, Deus permita.
<alvaro> a internet tá bem complicada sem o tor para nos socorrer
<alvaro> te agradeço por me ouvir
<alvaro> :D
<hggdh> :-)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<mirqui> boa noite ;)
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> oi , tudo bem :) ?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> re ola
#ubuntu-br 2013-12-19
<clode> Olá a todos
<astroo-> ola
<clode> olha eu sou novo no linux, estou começando a conhecer, vou criar uma vm, só a minha curiosidade e esforço já são suficientes para que eu domine o mundo linux?
<astroo-> da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<andretyn> astroo-, deu 15 minutos?
<astroo-> ve o privado
<mirqui> clode , você que sabe :) , cada um sabe de sí
<andretyn> mirqui, o cara saiu, eu iah responder, tava vendo o canal espirito livre no youtube:))
<mirqui> huée , se o cara gosta de programação , que vá fundo então :)
<mirqui> haa já saiu
<Elfon> boa noite a todos
<andretyn> boa
<astroo-> ola
<NETfellow_> boa noite
<Elfon> pessoal meu note só ta reconhecendo o hd como ide...se mudar pra achi nao funfa... alguem tem ideia do problema
<Elfon> ?
<NETfellow> Elfon, qual a versão do sistema?
<Elfon> o problema nao e o sistema....e dar boot
<Elfon> eu acabei de instalar o windows8 pra depois instalar o openmandrivq ou ubuntu
<Elfon> mas como nao inicia nada nem t como reistalar
<victor__> alguem pra me ajudar ?
<victor__> PRECISO DE AJUDA :/
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida e da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> ola
<victor__> ola, o meu Linux é satux, mas pra baixar as coisas e tals, é um lixo... como eu posso mudar sem pagar nada ? :o
<KurtKraut> victor__, realmente Satux é muito ruim. Procure no Google como baixar e instalar o Ubuntu e tudo vai funcionar direitinho
<victor__> eu cheguei a baixar o Ubuntu, mas em ISO, e não sei instalar nada em ISO :/
<KurtKraut> victor__, Procure no Google como transformar um pendrive em uma mídia bootável a partir desta ISo
<victor__> ok :D
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Danilo> Olá, bom dia!
<Danilo> Estou com dificuldades para instalar o Ubuntu 13.10
<Danilo> pois a tela do Notebook fica preta/ com brilho no zero
<Danilo> Poderia me ajudar?
<Danilo> Olá, bom dia! Estou com problemas ao tentar instalar o Ubuntu 13.10. poderia me ajudar?
<Danilo> Ao iniciar a instalação a tela do notebook fica preta/brilho 0
<Danilo> Alguém poderia me ajudar, por favor?
<Dnil> Alguém poderia me ajudar? estou com problemas de telapreta na instalação do Ubuntu 13.10
<Dnil> estou com problemas de telapreta na instalação do Ubuntu 13.10
<Dnil> alguém poderia me ajudar?
<c0n3x40l1vr3> alguem usa sqlmap?
<Danill> poderiam me ajudar? Acabei de instalar o Ubuntu 13.10, mas a tela inicial dele está preta.
<Danill> poderiam me ajudar? Acabei de instalar o Ubuntu 13.10, mas a tela inicial dele está preta.
<c0n3x40l1vr3> pq naum instalou 13.04 ou 12.04 é melhor....geralmente a tela preta é por causa da incompatibilidade da placa de video
<c0n3x40l1vr3> .10 é alternative
<c0n3x40l1vr3> qndo intalei o 13.04 no meu deu isso tmb...então voltei p 12.04
<Danill> Mas na hora da Isntalação a tela estava normal (uso windows  8 estou com dual boot)
<Danill> minha placa de video é Intel Graphics HD
<Danill> Queria tentar dar um jeito, pois deu muito trabalho para instalar.
<c0n3x40l1vr3> na hora da instalaçao ele ainda naum instalou a placa de video,e qndo reinicia ele ja esta com video novo e ai entao a tela preta
<c0n3x40l1vr3> vc tem um pendriver?
<c0n3x40l1vr3> sobrando
<Danill> Não, mas tenho um DVD+RW
<Danill> somente
<c0n3x40l1vr3> vc pode dar o boot denovo e usar o modo test
<c0n3x40l1vr3> ai entao
<c0n3x40l1vr3> vc baixa o 12.04 e cria com o criador de disco bootavel outro dvd ou pendriver
<c0n3x40l1vr3> é só apertar o alt+f2 e buscar por criador de disco bootavel
<c0n3x40l1vr3> use o modo test do 13.10 que vc tem
<c0n3x40l1vr3> ele roda sem ter que instalar
<c0n3x40l1vr3> qualquer coisa estamos ai Danill
<Danill> Obrigado! desculpa minha teimosia, mas é que deu muuuito trabalho para instalar e não quero repetir tudo denovo, entende? Sou novo no Ubuntu.
<Danill> quero saber se tem um modo de fazer alguma alteração por conta da placa de video
<Danill> Fiz umas pesquisas e algumas pessoas consertaram o problema instalando o Nvidia no ubuntu.
<Danill> ?
<hggdh> Danill: se tens uma placa de vídeo da Intel, instalar nVidia não vai ajudar
<hggdh> Danill: ao terminar o boot a tela é completamente preta? Ou consegues ver os campos de login?
<Danill> A tela fica como se estivesse no brilho mínimo/0
<Danill> consigo enxergar comm uma lanterna
<hggdh> e podes log-in?
<Danill> sim
<hggdh> isto é um notebook/laptop?
<Danill> Sim, é um notebook
<hggdh> teves ter uma sequencia de teclas para controlar a luminosidade. Já tentou usa-las?
<Danill> A sequencia nativa do notebook é Fn+F5
<Danill> mas não aconteceu nada.
<Danill> ela funciona normal no windows
<hggdh> e o controle de brilho de software?
<Danill> desconheço, poderia me ajudar nisso?
<hggdh> no topo, ultimo icone à direita -- clique nele, e selecione "Settings" (não sei o nome em Portugues).
<c0n3x40l1vr3> à esquerda
<Danill> por favor,  poderia fazer um tutorial? pois estou escrevendo através do windows agora e em seguida eu irei tentar, obrigado.
<hggdh> Danill: não tenho como agora, não tenho acesso à um desktop
<Danill> Ok, então... depois de ir em "Settings" o que farei?
<Danill> só lembrando, é que sou novo no ubuntu.
<hggdh> escolha "Display" (ou qual for o nome em Portugues); lá teremos como controlar o brilho
<hggdh> tente ajustar, e veja o que ocorre
<Danill> ok, vou sair aqui e voltarei daqui a pouco para dizer se deu certo!
<Danill> Obrigado pela sua atenção!
<Danill> Eu estou tentando obter ajuda para resolver o problema de tela "escura" no ubuntu 13.10
<Danill> Já fui em "Settings -> Brilho -> coloquei no maximo mas não ajudou.
<Danill> Ao iniciar o ubunto a tela fica muito escura quase preta e preciso de uma lanterna para enxergar.
<Al3xG0> qual a placa de video
<Al3xG0> ?
<Al3xG0> amd?
<Danill> não a placa é Intel Graphic HD
<Danill> Estou com dual boot.
<Danill> windows e Ubuntu
<Danill> acabei de instalar o ubunto com sucesso, mas a tela inicial fica muito escura.
<optimusprimem> Danill: abra o terminal se tiver no Ubuntu e digite lspci para ver o modelo do Intel Graphic
<Danill> antes de fazer isso, quero mensionar uma coisa: a tela fica muito escura a ponto de eu precisar usar uma lanterna, MAS, eu fui em "Configurações" -> "Monitor" e coloquei uma resolução de tela um pouco menor, ao fazer isso a tela acendeu
<Danill> só que não é permanente
<Danill> pois se eu clicar em "Brilho" ou reiniciar volta a ficar escura.
<Danill> no momento o monitor está aceso, mas ficará escuro novamente se eu reiniciar o notebook.
<Danill> ?
<optimusprimem> Danill: tem um tópico falando sobre isso, http://askubuntu.com/questions/149054/how-to-change-lcd-brightness-from-command-line-or-via-script se você conseguir fazer com um desses programas via terminal pode colocar para quando o sistema iniciar ele execultar e alterar o brilho
<optimusprimem> Danill: outra alternativa é testar o 12.04 pois o kernel é diferente
<Danill> sobre o programa via terminal, vou ter que execultar manulmente sempre que iniciar o sistema ou fica permanente?
<optimusprimem> tem como deixar automatico, tenta alterar o brilho com ele se conseguir, criamos um script para ele rodar quando o sistema iniciar
<Danill> Desculpe-me, mas eu sou novo no Ubuntu, imagino que seja um pouco complicado este procedimento.
<optimusprimem> Danill: a qual se refere?
<Danill> Refiro-me à execução de programas via terminal. antes de instalar o ubuntu não imaginava que teria este problema e está me desanimando.
<Danill> "problema de tela escura"
<optimusprimem> Danill: 1- abrir o terminal é somente, Ctrl+Alt+T depois é só seguir o link que te passei. 2- outra alternativa é tentar o 12.04
<Danill> Você acha que têm a possibilidade de eu ter o mesmo problema com o 12.04? minha placa de video é Intel Graphics HD.
<optimusprimem> Danill: Você está qual versão mesmo?
<Danill> ubuntu 13.10
<Danill> A Placa ainda vou ver
<optimusprimem> Danill: Isso não é problemas de modulos do kernel, você já alterou o brilho e consegue ver normal agora. O que precisa é somente setar o brilho na hora da inicialização.
<Danill> quando a tela estava escura configurei focando uma lanterna no monitor, e vi que mesmo o brilho estando no máximo a tela estava escura.
<Danill> A tela só acendeu quando eu diminui um pouco a resolução do monitor
<optimusprimem> Certo, tem como baixar a 12.04 e testar?
<Danill> vou tentar a primeira opção que você indicou, se não funionar eu testarei o 12.04
<optimusprimem> Perfeito.
<Danill> Se não for muito incômodo, você poderia me informar passo-a-passo de como instalar o 12.04 no lugar do 13.10?
<Danill> ou até indicar um site com tutorial?
<Danill> seria ótimo!
<optimusprimem> Danill: Faz um teste com o modo live, antes de instalar. Se funcionar se não me engano, tem uma opção que você seleciona na hora da instalação e substitui 13.10 por 12.04
<Danill> Obrigado!
<Danill> Olá! Como faço para Fazer um teste no modo live do ubuntu 12.04?
<optimusprimem> Danill: Tem uma opção Try/Testr algo assim logo na primeira tela
<optimusprimem> Testar*
<Danill> esta opção aparecerá ao fazer o boot com o CD, certo?
<optimusprimem> Sim
<bogo> boa tarde a todos
<bogo> alguém poderia me enviar um sources.list do 13.10
<bogo> eu estraguei o meu...
<diogo> Tenho ubuntu recente e obtive uma atualização na qual removeu configurações salvas anteriores como login e senha como faço para refazer??
<diogo> Reformulei melhor a pergunta: Recebi uma atualização do ubuntu, e o sistema agora não está entrando e me  pedindo configurações de vídeo, ai coloco para baixa configuração de vídeo, reinicia e me pede login e senha na qual não está entrando com a qual digitei. como faço para reconfigurar senha?
<optimusprimem> diogo: Sabe a senha do usuario root?
<diogo> não. Sou novo nisso!
<optimusprimem> diogo: Ver esse video, youtu.be/hUuJzDlH0w4
<diogo> Vou ver agora. Muito obrigado pela informação!
<Nuxhard> Não consigo instalar o Ubuntu 13.10 em um Notebook Dell Inspiron 14z. Alguém sabe como rodá-lo em dual boot nele?
<Nuxhard> exit
<Durhan> Alguém sabe como instalar o Ubuntu 13.04 e rodar com dual boot em um Dell Inspiron 14z com Windows 8?
<Al3xG0> bb
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<sky_fy> boa noite, como vai miqui?
<mirqui> tudo bem graças a deus , e por ai :) ?
<sky_fy> tudo na santa paz
<mirqui> isso é que serve :)
<mirqui> quais são as novas ?
<sky_fy> no news
<sky_fy> so o fato de estar trabalhando ate agora
<sky_fy> alias, ficarei ate as 22
<mirqui> normal :)
<sky_fy> quem mandou trampar com TI
<mirqui> vc programa ?
<sky_fy> nao, trampo com infra
<mirqui> sabes se existe algum programa da central do ubuntu que
<mirqui> avise quando o pc está superaquecendo?
<mirqui> e que desligue antes dele desligar por padrão
<mirqui> um momento
<sky_fy> o lm-sensors se nao me engano da informações de temperatura do processador
<sky_fy> faz um tempinho que nao o utilizo
<mirqui> oi , voltei
<mirqui> tem o psensor
<sky_fy> hmm
<mirqui> mas ele só aparece o gráfico
<mirqui> não dá aviso
<mirqui> até :)
<mirqui> oi , voltei
<mirqui> o psensor é de código aberto , vc sabe ?
<sky_fy> nao conhecia, olhei aqui, acho que o ubuntu ja vem com ele nao?
<mirqui> sim ,
<mirqui> gostaria de saber se é de código aberto , ai dá para modificar
<sky_fy> deve ser sim
<mirqui> a parte de sensores para temperatura já existe
<mirqui> queria botar um alarme quando chegasse perto dos 70º
<mirqui> e desligasse o note quando chegasse a 67 º
<mirqui> se fosse em windows , ainda eu saberia botar o aviso , mas em linux não programo nada
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<mirqui> oi astro , como vai você :) ?
<astroo-> ola bem e tu?
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<mirqui> quais são as novas ?
<astroo-> ainda nada
<mirqui> sky , tem alarme , não tinha visto
<sky_fy> hmmm, interessante
<mirqui> em sensors preferenses
<mirqui> é para evitar riscos no hd
<mirqui> por desligamento não convencional
#ubuntu-br 2013-12-20
<Fisico> pessoal, como eu faço para o meu linux ler automaticamente o meu hd externo, está em ntfs
<Fisico> ?
<KurtKraut> Fisico, tem certeza que não é automático quando você espeta ele?
<Fisico> KurtKraut, não sei
<Fisico> o q eu faço? ele teria q inicializar quando eu espeto le
<Fisico> le
<Fisico> KurtKraut, mas dá esse erro
<Fisico> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<Fisico> Unprivileged user can not mount NTFS block devices using the external FUSE
<Fisico> library. Either mount the volume as root, or rebuild NTFS-3G with integrated
<Fisico> FUSE support and make it setuid root. Please see more information at
<Fisico> http://tuxera.com/community/ntfs-3g-faq/#unprivileged
<KurtKraut> Fisico, tem certeza que você está usando Ubuntu?
<Fisico> não, debian com xface
<Fisico> eu habilitei no painel dele e nada KurtKraut
<KurtKraut> Fisico, então esse é o problema. Com o Ubuntu a auto-montagem funciona. Eu sugiro você recorrer aos canais e fórums do pessoal que usa Debian
<KurtKraut> Fisico, talvez eles te digam que pacote falta você instalar para que o auto mount aconteça
<Fisico> obrigado KurtKraut
<Fisico> vou postar lá
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<cleidson> bom dia como traduzo meu ubuntu 13.10?
<cleidson> ou algun pacote de traduçao para o portugues
<MrBoss> alguém sabe como baixar videos do webcasters ?
<codeman_> bom dia
<codeman_> alguem poderia dar uma sugestão de como otimizar o ubuntu
<codeman_> sei que ele é muito bom e rapido, mas tem muita coisa desnecessaria para mim
<tropper> Bom dia
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Lama> pq esse sistema nao facil de usa igual windows ?
<tropper> é muito mais fácil que Windows
<tropper> o problema é que vc está habituado ao Windows
<tropper> mas com 2 semanas de uso não vai mais querer usar só Windows
<Lama> nao, nao
<Lama> painel de controle ta tudo misturado
<tropper> Isso é pq vc provalemnte e novato
<tropper> para quem ja e acostumado está tudo no seu devido lugar
<Lama> to zuando, so queria ve se o pessoal aqui eh ativo
<Lama> primeira vez que venho aqui
<Lama> hauahauahau
<tropper> kkkkk
<tropper> trollllllllllllll
<tropper> hehehe
<MarcusLXM> tem alguem vivo ae
<tropper> é sempre ativo
<MarcusLXM> alem dos dois ali
<MarcusLXM> hahau
<tropper> kkkkkkkk
<MarcusLXM> tem mais algum canal de brazuca?
<tropper> aqui é um canal Brazuca
<tropper> lol
<MarcusLXM> mulher nem pensar? ou tem
<MarcusLXM> ahah
<tropper> Aqui é suporte Ubuntu, não bate papo de Azaração
<tropper> pelo contrario que pensas há muitas lindas donzelas
<MarcusLXM> mais nao tem interação entre os usuarios?
<tropper> Puinguinas
<MarcusLXM> só suporte
<tropper> penso que sim
<tropper> mas quando surge algum uzuario com dúvida acho que é proibido offtopic
<tropper> a prioridade se torna em sanar o problema.
<MarcusLXM> ah sim, era de bate papo de irc já era, há muito tempo atraz
<tropper> Como disse não é proibido
<tropper> pelo menos eu acho
<Lama> lugar pra conversa eh massa
<Lama> joga conversa fora
<tropper> mãos a obra
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Gleison> Procedimento para reisntalar sistema som (audio ) ubunto 13.10 alguem sabe....
<Gleison> Som pelo HDMI não funciona já fiz varios procedimentos e nada alguem tem dica sobre esse problema
<optimusprimem> Gleison: Já fez uma busca profunda em algum sistema de pesquisa?
<Gleison> Sim, mas não achei nada a res peito
<optimusprimem> Gleison: Pode informar o modelo do hardware?
<dberg> hdmi funciona normalmente pra mim, 13.04 e 13.10
<optimusprimem> Gleison: Caso prefira, digite lspci e coloque a saida em, paste.ubuntu.com
<dberg> lspci e xrandr
<Gleison> obrigado
<optimusprimem> he send
<optimusprimem> canal errado
<Guest83126> Olá o unbuntu é bom
<Guest83126> n sei quero baixar pra poder telo pois sou tecnico ae me veio em mente instalalo
<astroo-> ola
<rogerio> pessoal eu tenho um windows phone aqui mas não consigo passar musica para ele, o ubuntu 13.10 abre o armazenamento mas quando coloco as musicas o windows phone 8 não reconhece!
<rogerio> alguém pode ajudar por favor
<astroo-> ola da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<rogerio> tudo bem
<astroo-> rogerio  ve o privado
#ubuntu-br 2013-12-21
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> oi , tudo bem :) ?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<mirqui> quais as novas ?
<astroo-> nada
<mirqui> olha isto
<mirqui> http://www.conscienciaampla.com.br/2013/10/23/casa-ecologica-feita-com-7-mil-pneus-e-construida-em-sao-paulo/
<mirqui> boa noite :) 2
<astroo-> re ola
<tropper> ola mirqui
<tropper> boa noite
<mirqui> oi :) , tudo bem ?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<tropper> Flow astroo-
<astroo-> tropper ate
<egypcio> licensed (:
<Gustavo> Bom dia!]
<Gustavo> Gostaria de tirar algumas duvidas
<Gustavo> quero instalar o ubuntu no meu netbook e não sei qual versão instalar a de 64 ou a de 32 bits?
<Ernandes> se o processador de seu note é 64.. instala o 64!
<Gustavo> Beleza,  obrigado!
<alvaro> hggdh como faço para apagar o tor de vez do computador, já tentei de tudo e nada dele sair
<Bianco> Bom dia ... estou iniciando minha vida no Ubuntu ... eu preciso de instalar um antivirus?
<tropper> não
<tropper> Por enquanto linux é imune a vírus
<tropper> VocÊ vai precisar de um firewall
<tropper> Estude um pouco sobre iptables
<Bianco> beleza,  obrigado! quanto a instalação eu posso instalá-lo a partir do wiondows?
<tropper> mas enquanto isso vá usando o Gufw até vc conseguir configurar o Iptables de forma segura
<tropper> não
<Bianco> mas eu nao quero ter mais o windos nomeu computador
<tropper> terá que baixar a imagem ISO Gravar no Dvd ou em um pendrive e fazer intalação
<Bianco> devo iniciar pelo pendrive que tenho o arquivo de instalação?
<tropper> sim
<Bianco> beleza! dai  é só mandar bala
<tropper> faça backup antes pq apaga tudo
<tropper> e da o maior trabalho para recuperar caso precise
<Bianco> beleza ja fiz dos documentos
<Bianco> obrigado
<eduardo_> Bom dia,  baixei a nova versão do ubuntu, so que  direto ele fica dando problema com a internet (como se estivesse se desconectando)  ai eu tenhoq eu conectar manualmente, isso acontece toda hora, como eu resolvo
<lucasxp> Olá, vcs conhecem algum chat irc, ou algum fórum de discussão sobre computação cientifica?
<lucasxp> não há problema se em ingles
<MrBoss> desconheço
<lucasxp> qualquer dica e bem-vinda
<lucasxp>  Olá, vcs conhecem algum chat irc, ou algum fórum de discussão sobre computação cientifica?
<txithihausen> Olá pessoal, meu ubuntu 13.04 está com um estranho comportamento. Ele não está conseguindo montar apropriadamente um dvd. Toda vez que insiro o disco indica que o disco está vazio, carregando em seguida a aplicação de queima de disco
<txithihausen> alguma sugestão do que poderia ser?
<txithihausen> Se eu tento montar manualmente com mount /dev/dvd / /mnt/diretorioqualquer ele lança a seguinte mensagem
<txithihausen> mount: dispositivo de blocos /dev/sr0 é protegido contra gravação; montando somente para leitura
<txithihausen> mount: /dev/sr0: não foi possível ler o superbloco
<optimusprimem> txithihausen: Esse erri acontece, por que talvez, /media/cdroom ou dvd já deve está montado, por isso o erro
<OliveiraBorges> Alguem ai sabe como eu olho o que esta dentro de um pacote de dados
<OliveiraBorges> A transmissao eh entre eu e um jogo que estou jogando (Counter Strike)
<licensed> OliveiraBorges, nao entendi nada da dúvida
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<mirqui> boa noite ;)
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> oi , tudo bem :) ?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<mirqui> que bom , aqui também vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<mirqui> um momento
<mirqui> voltei
<licensed> omelete, tu ja converteu filmes pra avi?
<omelete> licensed,  again?
<Ernandes> rss
#ubuntu-br 2013-12-22
<jxajro> Alo! Alguém sabe como conectar um Bluetooth pelo Gigolo?
<AldoRaine> e ele conecta bluetooth ?
<jxajro> Oi AldoRaine! Sim....
<jxajro> eu conectei um Nokia velho 2760 e to tentando fazer a mesma coisa com um....Alcatel tb
<jxajro_> ...ai uso o
<jxajro_> colocar o modo +i jxajro
<jxajro_> onde?
<AldoRaine> e o blueman não serve ?
<jxajro_> então..o blueman nao conecta nada..aí uso o Gigolo que tem funcionado bem.
<jxajro_> o curioso é que o blueman reconhece direitinho e até marquei o dispositivo como confiavel.
<AldoRaine> o ambiente aí é gtk né?
<licensed> omelete, eh vei =(( testei o handbrake.. converteu pra mkv mas nao rodou no dvd do carro
<licensed> omelete, tem q converter pra avi
<jxajro_> mas na hora que tento abrir a pasta do dispositivo ele vem com esta mensagem...
<jxajro_> Falha na conexão Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<jxajro_> ambinete o que?
<jxajro_> gtk?
<AldoRaine> sim
<jxajro_> como eu vejo isso?
<AldoRaine> vc usa xfce? gnome? lxde?
<jxajro_> eu acho que uso o xfce
<jxajro_> tem como verificar?
<jxajro_> Isso mesmo!
<jxajro_> Xfce!
<AldoRaine> lá no gigolo
<jxajro_> :)
<AldoRaine> em "tipo de serviço"
<jxajro_> o que tem no gigolo?
<jxajro_> ok...vou abrir.
<AldoRaine> no campo "dispositivo" você deve informar o MAC do bluetooth do aparelho que vc quer acessar, certo?
<jxajro_> ???
<jxajro_> será que estamos falando do mesmo programa?
<jxajro_> quando abro o gigolo tem as opções:
<jxajro_> Arquivo - Editar - Visualisar - Ações - Ajuda
<jxajro_> e tem uma listinha do  que quero conectar
<jxajro_> o Nokia 2760 tá zerado!
<jxajro_> maso o outro não! :(
<AldoRaine> jxajro_, http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/capturadetela-21-12-2013-191538.php
<jxajro_> vou vou em Editar add novo dispositivo... e coloco o Obex igual fiz com o Nokia mas nada.
<jxajro_> Iiiisso! Exatamente essa caixa que eu abro :-)
<AldoRaine> nesse campo "dispositivo" vc coloca o que?
<AldoRaine> licensed, depois da conversão, o vídeo perdeu muita qualidade ?
<jxajro_> quando abro criar marcador abre uma janela quase igual a que vc mostrou...estou tentando mostrar a figura como vc fez mas na janela....
<jxajro_> ..tem campos Nome do marcador - Obex e Dispositivo
<jxajro_> no dispositivo eu coloco aquele código que aparec e 44:....
<licensed> AldoRaine, tu escolhe a % de compressao
<licensed> AldoRaine, perde nao
<AldoRaine> convertestes o que ? ISO para mkv ?
<jxajro_> Olha aqui AldoRaine
<jxajro_> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/capturadetela-21-12-2013-221839.php
<jxajro_> no nome do marcador eu coloco o nome do celular e no dispositivo coloco um código....não é isso?
<AldoRaine> que eu saiba não
<AldoRaine> no dispositivo é o mac do bluetooth
<jxajro_> mac do bluetooth?
<jxajro_> onde eu acho isso?
<AldoRaine> do celular
<jxajro_> não é o código 44:A4:2D....?
<jxajro__> viu AldoRaine? não é o código 44:A4:2D....?
<jxajro__> Onde acho esse mac do celular?
<AldoRaine> o cel é com android?
<jxajro__> é um Alcatel...tem um monte de trololós aqui...
<AldoRaine> se ele rodar android instala isso aqui >>>>>> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ccpcreations.android.bluetoothmacfinder&hl=pt_BR
<jxajro__> acho que é android sim,
<AldoRaine> aí ele te mostra o mac do bluetooth
<jxajro__> puuuts...kkkk
<jxajro__> como faço pra instalar isso não sei.
<jxajro__> perai
<jxajro__> ele tem um Java aqui
<jxajro__> IBM Workplace....
<jxajro_> não tem como ver esse mac sem ter que instalar o Adress Finder?
<jxajro_> não tem como ver esse mac sem ter que instalar o Adress Finder?
<omelete> jxajro_,  informação do sistema tem isso ai
<jxajro__> ?? Oi omelete?
<omelete> mac
<omelete> ñ era isso q vc falava?
<jxajro__> sim..onde acho esse mac?
<vinax> *-*
<jxajro__> o que o blueman mostra é nome do dispositivo - celular - 44:A4:2D:A6:E7:F4
<jxajro__> aí eu coloco esse código no campo dispositivo e o Nokia velho conecata já este Alcatel não
<jxajro__> O AldoRaine perguntou se tem android...mas acho que não tem.
<jxajro__> o que me deixa itrigado omelete, é que o cel tá vendo o computador e o blueman tá vendo o celular só que o Gigolo não abre as pastas do celular.
<jxajro__> Entao omelete o que quero mostrar é isto:
<jxajro__> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/semttulo100.php
<jxajro__> O BlueZ, Nokia e Proview tá redendo já esse outro Edgaresperanto não! :-(
<jxajro__> alguém sabe o que pode ser?
<AldoRaine> manda o SS do erro que acontece ao tentar conectar no aparelho
<Al3xG0> root@silverlords:~# apt-get update
<Al3xG0> 0% [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1360:8c01::19)] [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1562::14)] [Connecting to archive.canonical.com (2001:67c:1360:8c01::16)]
<Al3xG0> estou com problema com esse repositorio como faço?
<Al3xG0> pra desabilitar os repositorios v6
<KurtKraut> Al3xG0, você tem certeza que o silverlords está com acesso à internet normal?
<KurtKraut> Al3xG0, porque o apt só recorre ao IPv6 quando a comunicação em IPv4 falha
<Al3xG0> KurtKraut está indo direto pro v6
<KurtKraut> Al3xG0, tenta pingar archive.ubuntu.com e me cola o resultado (via pastebin) por favor
<Al3xG0> ja desativei o v6
<Al3xG0> resolveu vamo ve
<KurtKraut> Al3xG0, resolveu?
<Al3xG0> s
<Al3xG0> KurtKraut obrigado
<Perseu> \o/
<Perseu> jacksoow koéé
<jacksoow> jacksoow: aqui eh suporte
<jacksoow> do ubuntu qualquer duvida so perguntar
<jacksoow> Perseu:
<Perseu> blz
<astroo-> Perseu  ola
<Perseu> astroo- eaeeee
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Al3xG0> como eu vejo se minha vps linux usa ssd?
<jeflui> Al3xG0, lshw
<Al3xG0> jeflui nao veio o hd
<jeflui> Al3xG0, lshw -class disk
<Al3xG0> root@silverlords:~# lshw -class disk
<Al3xG0> root@silverlords:~#
<Al3xG0> retorna nada
<Al3xG0> ;/
<jeflui> Al3xG0, =(
<jeflui> cat /proc/scsi/scsi
<jeflui> ?
<Al3xG0> nada
<Al3xG0> root@silverlords:~#  cat /proc/scsi/scsi
<Al3xG0> cat: /proc/scsi/scsi: No such file or directory
<Al3xG0> Building dependency tree
<Al3xG0> Reading state information... Done
<Al3xG0> E: Unable to locate package scsi
<jeflui> Al3xG0, http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/65595/how-to-know-if-a-disk-is-an-ssd-or-an-hdd
<jeflui> a primeira resposta funciona
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<buribux> que vantagens o ubuntu me traz em relação ao debian?
<Ernandes> nao sei
<buribux> rs
<Ernandes> acho q pacotes mais atuais
<buribux> hum
<buribux> eh verdade...
<Ernandes> por isso sempre bom dominar 2 distros, sempre com uma segunda opçao
<buribux> uso codeblock 10.5, sigil 5, se bem que ainda estou no squeeze
<Ernandes> ok
<alvaro> o Debian é bem mais estavel, porem os pacotes são bem antigos
<Ernandes> simmm
<alvaro> dependendo do uso voce escolhe o que quer
<Ernandes> é vc escolhe
<buribux> pra certificacao preciso de debian based, redhat e... slackware? O.o
<alvaro> eu prefiro mais estabilidade e privacidade rsrsrsrs
<alvaro> principalmente na internet
<Ernandes> oo vida
<buribux_> vida orientada a objetos
<Ernandes> amargurada mesmo kk
<Al3xG0> o php ele pega a data e hora do sistema?
<Ernandes> creio q sim
<bruc3> Al3xG0 você aqui? rs
<Al3xG0> bruc3 quem é
<Al3xG0> Ernandes  respondendo sua duvida e a minha sim!
<Al3xG0> php pega a hora e data do sistema
<Madara> Boa tarde
<Ernandes> boa
<Nerd> Olá a Todos!
<alvaro> olá
<Guest67733> Novidades ?
<alvaro> de que tipo?
<Guest67733> sobre o Voyager Mesmo!
<Guest67733> Precisando de Um Tema Legal Para o Meu!
<alvaro> tu não está em Brasilia, nobre deputado rsrsrsrsrs
<Guest67733> Não!
<alvaro> voce não é o Romario?
<alvaro> temas para qualquer tipo de linux, voce encontra no Gnome look
<Guest67733> rsrsrss
<Guest67733> de boa
<alvaro> lá tem muita coisa interessante
<Guest67733> vou dar uma olhada
<alvaro> Voyager essa eu não conhecia
<Guest67733> pois é
<Guest67733> uso ele
<Guest67733> acho legal
<Guest67733> qual vc usa?
<alvaro> 12.04 LTS ubuntu
<Guest67733> tlg..
<alvaro> Uso junto o Cairo olha só http://imagebin.org/283383
<Guest67733> vou ver
<alvaro> LTS é a versão mais estavel
<Guest67733> Tá Irado Vei!
<Guest67733> Achei Legal!
<alvaro> parece um MAC não?
<Guest67733> Cara
<Guest67733> sou meio por fora do Mac
<Guest67733> Curto Muito Nao!
<Guest67733> ai nem sei te falar
<alvaro> só parece, não tem nada a ver de verdade com o MAC é melhor rsrsrsrs
<Guest67733> com certeza
<Guest67733> mec é coisa de metidinhos
<alvaro> é muito caro isso sim
<Guest67733> pois é!
<alvaro> já usei, porem se quebrar uma peça ou o sistema pifar, só na autorizada aí é fogo
<alvaro> esse "tema" que voce viu é do site que te falei
<alvaro> a "barra" é o CAIRO
<Guest67733> foi boa cara
<Guest67733> vamos manter contato
<Guest67733> Tem Face?
<alvaro> não
<alvaro> uso apenas este canal, na internet navego via Tor browser, sou meio paranoico em relação a segurança na internet
<alvaro> a coisa anda complicada demais
<Guest67733> verdade
<alvaro> Curiosidade: voce sabia que qualquer coisa que voce coloca no Face, ela automaticamente pretence ao Face e não a voce?
<alvaro> mesmo que apague seu perfil
<Guest67733> não sabia!
<Guest67733> que coisa
<alvaro> leia o termo, na hora de criar uma conta em qualquer lugar e voce verá essa clausula
<Guest67733> vou passar a fazer isso agora
<Guest67733> pra falar a verdade nunca
<Guest67733> li um
<Guest67733> vou sair agora assistir um filme
<alvaro> a net tá ficando complicada, por isso navego via Tor
<romil> boa tarde alvaro
<alvaro> boa tarde
<romil> vc chegou a usar o ubuntu 13.10?
<alvaro> de jeito nenhum, só uso as LTS
<alvaro> qual sua duvida?
<romil> to usando o ubuntu 13.10 porque me disseram que o desempenho do unity é muito melhor nele que no 12.04
<romil> nao cheguei a usar por muito tempo o 12.04 e acabei nao tendo base para comparar
<romil> entao queria saber se vale a pena usar o 12.04 em razão da estabilidade ou se é melhor ficar com o 13.10 mesmo
<alvaro> romil, pode até ser mas prefiro a estabilidade de suporte a bugs até 2017
<alvaro> no  ano que vem vai sair a 14.04 LTS, com certeza vou mudar para ela
<romil> alvaro, que versao do libreoffice vc usa no 12.04? o padrao me parece que é a 3.5
<alvaro> 3.5.7.2
<romil> mas da pra instlar a 4.1 sem problemas do software funcionar com travamentos ou bugs?
<alvaro> só que consigo abrir arquivos do ultimo Word lançado
<alvaro> para que quer essa versão em questão?
<alvaro> a versão que utilizo, sempre abriu os arquivos do Office
<romil> eu recebo muito arquivo do excell em xlsx. no 3.5 fica muito ruim, problemas de formatação, etc. no 4.1 o suporte é muito melhor
<romil> exemplo
<alvaro> podes tentar instalar, mas vai ter que via PPA, o risco de não dar certo é grande
<romil> a maioria das planilhas que abria no 3.5 ficava com as linhas das celulas bem grossas, e se perdia os tamanhos das celulas , tinha que refazer a maior parte da formatação
<romil> esses problemas foram bem amenizados na 4.1
<alvaro> voce instalou o 4.1 no Ubuntu?
<romil> to usando ele no ubuntu 13.10
<alvaro> ocorreu algum bug?
<romil> nao cheguei a tentar usar no 12.04, nao confio muito em programas instalados via ppa
<xGrind> salve
<xGrind> o/
<romil> ate agora nao. mesmo porque elçe é padrao no 13.10
<alvaro> ;)
<xGrind> alvaro, eu uso o Libreoffice 4.1 no Xubuntu 12.04. sempre usei por PPA e nunca deu problema
<romil> xGrind, salve
<alvaro> xGrind, o romil está tentado usar na 13.10
<alvaro> é possivel?
<romil> alvaro, eu uso ele sem problemas no 13.10, queria saber se funcionaria no 12.04
<alvaro> sua resposta é via PPA mesmo
<romil> humm. acho que vou ficar na 13.10 mesmo. de qualquer forma sao poucos meses ate a 14.04 LTS
<xGrind> ou usa por ppa, ou baixa o .deb direto no site.
<romil> uma coisa estranha que notei no 13.10 é que mesmo vc instalando o ubuntu-restricted-extras nao da pra assistir videos em RMVB no totem, tive que instalar o smplayer
<xGrind> .rmvb é estranho. tinha vez q conseguiu ver pelo vlc, e tinha vez que não conseguia. o melhor é vc converter pra .avi
<romil> xGrind. mas isso levaria muito tempo. conversao de video é demorada e a qualidade no final é triste de ruim
<romil> melhor ver em RMVB mesmo com algum player que suporte. ate agora nao tive problemas com o smplayer
<xGrind> vc pode usar o gnome mplayer tb.
<romil> ja usei, é questao de gosto mesmo. gosto do smplayer que na verdade é so uma gui melhorada pro mplayer
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<nerdti> galera to instalando o ubuntu 12.04 no meu notebook positivo unique 60 vai ficar lento
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<jxajro> boa noite!
<jxajro> Alguém sabe como configurar um bluetooth para um telefone da Alcatel?
<astroo-> ola
<jxajro> Olá! :-)
<Ernandes> bah
#ubuntu-br 2014-12-15
<xpto> 4chan
<astroo-> ?
<xpto> ?
<astroo-> 4chan isso e...
<xpto> alguem
<astroo-> eu estou sempre
<Gumball> ola
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<juli0nes> boa noite, alguém online disponível para uma ajuda? sou iniciante em ubuntu e estou com alguns problemas para a inicialização!
<corvolino> alguém que trabalha no ubuntu aqui?
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Elfon> pessoal, como mato o amarok no termianl?
<mirqui> não entendi ?
<Elfon> mirqui: matar o amarok...não onsigo fechar nem com Ctrl + Alt + Esc
<mirqui> haa , faz shutdown ou reinicia :)
<Elfon> pow...mas aí reiniciar é soda
<mirqui> ahaha pq cara ?
<mirqui> 40 segundos que vc gasta
<mirqui> dependendo do que vc tem no pc
<CyL> Elfon: Vc quer matar um processo, é isso?
<Elfon> CyL: era isso...mas travou tudo aqui
<Elfon> tive que reiniciar
<Elfon> tentei Ctrl + Alt + Esc e nada
<CyL> Elfon: no terminal 'ps aux | grep nome_do_processo'
<Elfon> o amarok tá maluco
<Elfon> ok
<CyL> Elfon: na coluna mais à esquerda vai estar o pid do processo
<CyL> Elfon: então, ainda no terminal, 'kill -9 pid_do_processo'
<Valdir> Boa Tarde! Alguém poderia me ajudar? Há alguns dias eu reinstalei o Windows 8 em meu note e ele matou  o dualboot; então eu não consigo acessar o LINUX.
<infodrog> Boa tarde pessoal, não consigo acessar meu ubuntu server via putty nem na rede local o que pode ser?
<infodrog> Não tenho nenhum firewall configurado!
<Osmar> Alguém pode me ajudar? acabei de instalar o 14.04 e o MIC não funciona, já fiz algumas coisas, mas sem sucesso!
<Osmar> Alguém pode me ajudar? acabei de instalar o 14.04 e o MIC não funciona, já fiz algumas coisas, mas sem sucesso!
<hony> opa, como faço pra instalar o ubuntu e tirar o windows do pc?
<hony> nao quero dual boot
<b73> kra seguinte, to aprendendo a instalar o squid, so que to com um ubunto 11.. da????
<The_Predator> Boa tarde.
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2014-12-16
<stepp> ..
<astroo-> sim
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Elfon> alo
<Elfon> Pessoal, alguem utiliza o wps office aí com frequencia?
<angelo__> Meu computador é um positivo com ubuntu 12.04 a wi-fi conecta normal, mas o cabo não, eu conectei o cabo e reiniciei a maquina e apareceu ethernet automática cliquei nela conecta mas não navega o que fazer?
<sistematico> angelo__, Isso deve ser DNS.
<angelo__> como faço para corrigir?
<angelo__> qual o dns correto?
<sistematico> angelo__, O "correto" seria o o do seu provedor.
<sistematico> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/128220/how-do-i-set-my-dns-on-ubuntu-14-04
<sistematico> Muitas pessoas usam o Google Public DNS ou o OpenDNS, não conheço outros.
<sistematico> angelo__, Google: 8.8.8.8 e 8.8.4.4 OpenDNS: 208.67.222.222 e 208.67.220.220
<angelo__> eu devo alterar o arquivo resolv.conf?
<sistematico> angelo__, Faça um teste antes.
<sistematico> angelo__, http://74.125.224.72/ tente acessar essa página.
<sistematico> Se conseguir, é problema com o DNS.
<sistematico> angelo__, Entendeu?
<angelo__> ok!
<angelo__> muito obrigado!
<sistematico> Funcionou?
<sistematico> :|
<Elfon> Pessoal, alguem utiliza o wps office aí com frequencia?
<nbcardoso> Boa tarde pp!
<nbcardoso> estou em Portugal e preciso de ajuda para ubuntu, alguém disponivel
<nbcardoso> como por o "ambiente de trabalho" diferente?
<nbcardoso> alguem tem o SO ubuntu
<BrunoPT> como assim?
<BrunoPT> quer mudar o ambiente gráfico?
<BrunoPT> desculpem, não tinha reparado que ele tava offline
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<annakamilla> oi gente tudo bom ??
<annakamilla> to com seguinte problema. meu sobrinho de 8 anos tem um netbook da lenovo s10-3 e o wifi dele não acende, usando o ubuntu  14.04 a placa do wifi dele é atheros. já tentei de tudo mas não acende. só que eu descobri que tem um bloqueio do hardware, como devo fazer ?
<etomiotto> oi
<etomiotto> eu sou o sobrinho da annakamilla
<annakamilla> então esta critaura de 8 anos tem um netbook da lenovo s10-3 e o wifi dele não acende, usando o ubuntu  14.04 a placa do wifi dele é atheros. já tentei de tudo mas não acende. só que eu descobri que tem um bloqueio do hardware, como devo fazer ?
<etomiotto> to precisando do driver da atheros para o meu pc
<etomiotto> ele ta com o ubuntu 14.04
<xGrind> aqui tem do debian: http://pkgs.org/search/atheros
<etomiotto> desculpe-me deu erro
<etomiotto> ao instalar
<etomiotto> x grind
<etomiotto> ubotu-br voce poderia me ajudar
<annakamilla> é o bot ele não ajuda
<etomiotto> ok ok ubuto
<etomiotto>  to dentro
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<etomiotto> eu preciso de um driver da atheros que funcine no ubuntu
<etomiotto> errei no f uncione
<etomiotto> xgind: desculpe mas nao funcionou
<etomiotto> to saindo
<WhatsTht> .ud .
#ubuntu-br 2014-12-17
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Luiz_> ola
<Luiz_> tudo bom
<Guest5171> gostaria de ajuda quanto uma duvida sobre formataão
<Guest5171> do ubuntu
<Guest5171> tenho ele isntalado e deu problema
<Guest5171> agora quero instalar novamente
<Guest5171> com o grub
<Guest5171> mesma particão que está
<Guest5171> terei conflito com o Windows???
<Guest5171> atualmente tenho muitos dados em ambos sistemas
<Guest5171> mas no Linux tenho tudo salvo
<angelo_> como configurar  o ubuntu 12.04 para acessar a internet corretamente?
<angelo_> quando aparece a ethernet automatica?
<AldoRaine> ethernet automática é DHCP
<AldoRaine> a placa de rede já tem um endereço atribuido
<angelo_> explique mais por favor!?
<AldoRaine> vc já tem um IP na sua placa de rede
<AldoRaine> é pra estar acessando internet
<AldoRaine> caso não tenha algum problema no serviço
<angelo_> como faço pra descobri-lo?
<angelo_> bom dia, meu ubuntu 12.04 no meu notebook conecta, mas não acessa como resolver isso?
<xfehxd> olá, estou em dúvida de qual ubuntu baixar. no site ubuntu.com recomenda e versão 14.04 LTS (ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64), no site ubuntu-br.org recomenda a 14.10 (ubuntu-14.10-desktop-amd64), não entendi pq esse amd64.
<xfehxd> nunca usei linux antes, queria poder fazer um dual boot com win 8.1 64bits
<xfehxd> usando pendrive de preferência
<angelo_> baixe a versão 14.04  LTS! é mais estavel! tem suporte por 4 anos!
<angelo_> é possivel instalar o ubuntu do lado do windows sem problema!, ou vc pode instalar em partição separada
<angelo_> vpor exemplo: 1 partição para windows, 1 para ubuntu e outra só para arquivos
<xfehxd> certo, obrigado. tem algum tutorial que poderia me passar de como faço essa instalação
<xfehxd> ?
<xfehxd> também estou em duvida de qual .ISO usar,  "ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64" ou "ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386"
<angelo_> achei esse video interessante https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TCVdkmynPY
<xfehxd> obrigado, e quanto a iso? meu processador é intel 64bits
<angelo_> se o seu PC for de 64 bits use ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64
<angelo_> se não use o outro
<xfehxd> é 64bits
<xfehxd> e não entendi o que quis dizer sobre as partições, quer dizer 1 Disco Local para o Win 8.1, outro disco para o Ubuntu?
<angelo_> sim, me referi ao seu HD durante a instalação vc pode dividi-lo
<xfehxd> ah, obrigado. é que nunca instalei um SO, não sei muito bem o processo. nesse caso eu posso montar a imagem ISO e simplesmente instalar? ou tenho que gravar essa imagem no pendrive?
<angelo_> sobre qual .ISO usar disse para escolher 14.04 LTS apenas
<xfehxd> sim, eu baixei ela
<angelo_> a .ISO ja vem pronta é só baixar e instalar
<xfehxd> então não preciso de um pendrive ou CD/DVD para instalar?
<angelo_> Se vc nunca instalou um SO procure estudar mais sobre o assunto antes de instalar!
<angelo_> sim, vc precisa de um cd/dvd ou pendrive!
<xfehxd> estou, assistindo uns vídeos, e por nunca ter instalado um SO antes quero fazer esse dual boot para evitar de perder o Win 8.1
<xfehxd> ah ok. e como faço pra gravar a .ISO no pendrive?
<angelo_> ele e diferente de um programa .exe comum, não basta clicar duas vezes  é um processo mais complicado!
<angelo_> meu conselho é formate o pendrive, e copie a .ISO pra ele!
<xfehxd> achei um vídeo explicando, como fazer, estou assistindo
<angelo_> ok!
<angelo_> vc disse que baixou, mas a .ISO é de 64bits?
<xfehxd> ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64, baixei essa
<angelo_> ok!
<xfehxd> você recomendaria quantos GBs na partição do Linux? meu HD é de 1TB, estou passando algumas coisas para um HD externo e acho que vou ter por volta de 200~250GBs livres
<angelo_> ele é bem leve, no minimo 100GB
<xfehxd> certo. no vídeo ele manda eu usar isso Universal USB Installer para usar o pendrive para instalação
<angelo_> meu notebook com ubuntu 12.04 conecta, mas não acessa a internet , qual deve ser o problema?
<angelo_> foi mal!
<Elfon> PEssoal, alguem aí tem usado o wps office?
<Iarle> Boa Tarde Gente
<Iarle> eu estou usando o Ubuntu 13.10 , quando eu atualizei para o 14.04  apos eu digitar o login a tela simplesmente conmgelava , o que eu tenho que fazer ?
<Iarle> ALGUEM PODE ME AJUDAR ?
 * Agent_Smith_BR esperando o chopolin colorado aparecer :D
<Iarle> ??
<hggdh> Iarle: tente um login como guest (ou o equivalente em portugues)
<hggdh> Iarle: se funcionar, algo nos teus settings está errado
<hggdh> Iarle: adicionalmente, paciencia é uma virtude necessária por cá ;-)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Enilson> ola pessoal estou com problemas com 2 app stelarium e um editor de video como fazer
<Enilson> o stellarium nao roda pede open gle
<Enilson> porem rodava no outro sistema op
<hggdh> Enilson: que outro S.O.?
<hggdh> sigh
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Diego_> Boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<mint-budha> AldoRaine fala cidadao!!!
#ubuntu-br 2014-12-18
<Diego_> Então, gostaria de saber se o ubuntu é compativel com notebook touch
<astroo-> usa o live cd sem instalar para testes
<Diego_> Beleza, obrigado astroo-
<astroo-> de nada
<KurtKraut> astroo-, Sua recomendação ao Diego_ foi a mais sensata mas se te ajuda a formar opinião, rodo Ubuntu em notebooks da ASUS, da Dell e da Lenovo e em todos estes o touchscreen funcionou perfeitamente e out of the box.
<astroo-> ainda bem
<corvolino> KurtKraut: escutei ontem você entrevistando o og no podcast dele
<KurtKraut> corvolino, really?! ahahahah
<corvolino> sim, eu tenho alguns podcast salvos no mega e não tinha escutado alguns. Ai fui escutando tudo..
<KurtKraut> corvolino, Tem um mais antigo ainda dele me entrevistando
<corvolino> Esse eu escutei quando saiu mesmo haha
<mactimes> Alguém aqui já teve problemas com montagem de partições GPT no fstab com PARTUUID?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<etomiotto> Estou com um problema no meu ubuntu
<etomiotto> agora quando eu instalei o super tux 2 e o supertuxkart todo dia quando eu ligo o apport  aparece
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Mozaga> Bom dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<Mozaga> Gente eu instalei o Ubuntu 14.04 no meu pc mas depois que faço login , a tela simplesmente congela
<Mozaga> no momento botei o cd do ubuntu 13.10  no modo experimental para poder tirar minhas duvidas
<Mozaga> já tentei aquele comando Ctrl+ALt+F1 e nada acontece
<Mozaga> o que eu tenho que fazer ?
<mirqui> sua mídia está boa ?
<Mozaga> Sim
<Mozaga> Novinha, e também quando eu baixei o Ubuntu eu verifiquei pra ver se estava completo sem arquivo comrrompido
<mirqui> tira o dvd do drive e tenta de novo
<angelo_> bom dia
<angelo_> meu notebook com ubuntu 12.04 conecta mas não acessa qual deve ser o problema?
<angelo__> meu notebook com ubuntu 12.04 conecta mas não acessa qual deve ser o problema?
<mactimes> angelo__ Com _conecta_ mas não _acessa_ você quer dizer _conecta mas não acessa a Internet_?
<angelo__> ele mostra a mensagem, conexão estabelecida, mas não navega!
<mactimes> angelo__ Está conectado via cabo ou Wireless?
<angelo__> via cabo!
<mactimes> angelo__ A configuração da sua interface está para DHCP(Automático) ou tem algum parâmetro fixo?
<angelo__> estava como DHCP automático!
<angelo__> tentei mexer, será que eu fiz alguma configuração errada? ou falta alguma coisa
<mactimes> angelo__ É bem provável.
<mactimes> angelo__ Tem como ficar conectado aqui no canal e ligar a máquina para averiguarmos?
<angelo__> pode ser
<mactimes> angelo__ Liga a máquina, então, e vamos ver o que ocorre com ela.
<mactimes> angelo__ Quando estiver ligada, avisa aqui.
<angelo__> to logando!
<angelo__> ta carregando area de trabalho!
<angelo__> pronto! carregado!
<mactimes> angelo__ No teclado, faça ALT+F2, então, digite gnome-terminal e pressione enter
<angelo__> ok!
<mactimes> angelo__ sudo ifconfig eth0 | grep -ie inet\ addr
<mactimes> angelo__ Cola o resultado aqui
<angelo__> não apareceu nada!!!
<mactimes> angelo__ Digitou o comando corretamente?
<mactimes> angelo__ Observe espaços, case, etc.
<angelo__> ok!
<angelo__> de novo deu em nada!
<mactimes> angelo__ Então, faz isto aqui: sudo ifconfig -a | grep -vE \(^\ \|^\$\)
<angelo__> a resposta foi:
<angelo__> -a: Host desconhecido
<mactimes> angelo__ Digita, sem copiar, o comando que você executou aqui para mim.
<mactimes> angelo__ É de extrema importância que digite o comando _EXATAMENTE_ como lhe é passado ou o resultado não é o esperado.
<angelo__> foi mal! eu escrevi errado dessa vez!
<mactimes> angelo__ E sem informação acerca do problema, não posso ajudar.
<mactimes> angelo__ Ok.
<mactimes> angelo__ Repita o comando corretamente e me informe o resultado.
<angelo__> agora a resposta veio!
<mactimes> angelo__ Espaços no comando também são importantes.
<angelo__> perai!
<mactimes> angelo__ Ok.
<angelo__> resposta foi:
<angelo__> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  Endereço de HW 80:ee:73:3f:ef:05
<angelo__> lo        Link encap:Loopback Local
<angelo__> wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  Endereço de HW 5c:c9:d3:10:e9:c5
<mactimes> angelo__ sudo ifconfig eth0 | grep -ie inet\ addr
<angelo__> nenhuma resposta
<mactimes> angelo__ Informe apenas os números após "inet addr", "bcast" e "mask"
<mactimes> angelo__ Ok.
<mactimes> angelo__ less /etc/network/interfaces
<angelo__> quer que eu coloque esse numeros aonde?
<mactimes> angelo__ Procure por alguma referência a "eth0".
<mactimes> angelo__ Movimente-se com as setas.
<mactimes> angelo__ Achou alguma coisa?
<angelo__>  pera ai!
<angelo__> quer que eu coloque o oque no arquivo?
<mactimes> Por enquanto, nada.  Quero que me diga se achou "eth0" em algum lugar no arquivo.
<angelo__> não!
<mactimes> Digite 'q' para sair desta tela
<mactimes> angelo__ Em seguida, digite o seguinte: gksu gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<mactimes> angelo__ Quando a janela do editor abrir, me avise.
<angelo__> abriu!
<mactimes> angelo__ Tem alguma coisa dentro do arquivo?
<mactimes> angelo__ Não precisa escrever o que há, se houver.  Apenas sim ou não, por ora, serão suficientes.
<angelo__> sim
<mactimes> angelo__ Existe alguma linha com "lo" no arquivo?
<angelo__> sim
<mactimes> angelo__ Existe alguma linha com "eth0" no arquivo?
<angelo__> não
<mactimes> angelo__ Existe alguma linha com "wlan0" no arquivo?
<angelo__> não
<mactimes> angelo__ Ok.
<mactimes> angelo__ No final do arquivo, numa linha em branco, digite exatamente isto: allow-hotplug eth0
<mactimes> angelo__ Dê enter para abrir uma nova linha, e digite: iface eth0 inet dhcp
<mactimes> angelo__ Dê enter mais uma vez para deixar uma linha em branco no final do arquivo.
<angelo__> ok!
<mactimes> angelo__ Salve o arquivo e me avise quando tiver feito.
<Greg07> boa terde..
<angelo__> pronto!
<Greg07> tentei atualizar o ubuntu 10.04 lst para o 12.04
<mactimes> angelo__ Escreveu as DUAS linhas e deixou mais uma em branco no final?
<Greg07> quando reiniciei a maquina apareceu o seguinte erro >>
<Greg07> udevd [341]: specified group 'colored' unknown ubuntu
<Greg07> alguem pode ajuda?
<angelo__> sim!
<mactimes> angelo__ Conferiu se estão EXATAMENTE como escrevi para você?
<mactimes> angelo__ Se não estiverem, não vai funcionar.
<angelo__> verificando...
<angelo__> verificado
<angelo__> ok!
<mactimes> angelo__ Feche a janela do editor.
<mactimes> angelo__ O cabo de rede está conectado?
<angelo__> agora a gente vai testar?
<mactimes> angelo__ Sim, mas precisa estar com o cabo de rede conectado antes do próximo comando.
<mactimes> angelo__ Mais um comando, apenas, e o problema deve estar resolvido.
<angelo__> se for vc vai ter que esperar um pouco por que vou ter que tirar o cabo aqui! e colocar nele!
<mactimes> angelo__ Faça o seguinte:
<mactimes> angelo__ Digite este próximo comando lá no terminal, mas não dê enter.
<angelo__> diz o que eu tenho que fazer eu faço e depois te falo!
<mactimes> angelo__ Daí você tira o cabo daí, coloca lá e roda o comando.
<mactimes> angelo__ sudo service networking restart
<angelo__> ok!
<mactimes> angelo__ Se funcionar, volte no canal.  A configuração está fixa para DHCP e você não vai conseguir desativá-la.  Funcionando, configuramos para que você possa controlar o estado da conexão.
<angelo__> posso executar o comando?
<mactimes> angelo__ Só depois de conectar o cabo de rede.
<angelo__> ok!
<angelo_> resposta foi: networking stop/waiting
<angelo_> foi mal!
<mactimes> angelo_ Já está nele?
<angelo_> voltei aqui pro PC
<mactimes> angelo_ Sim, mas funcionou?  Conseguiu conectar-se?
<angelo_> não!
<mactimes> angelo_ Estava com o cabo de rede conectado?
<angelo_> sim
<mactimes> angelo_ Tenta conectar o cabo e reiniciar o computador com o cabo conectado.
<angelo_> ok
<angelo_> moemto ...
<angelo_> a mensagem foi : nenhuma conexão ativa
<mactimes> angelo_ Não consegue conectar a outra máquina enquanto está nesta?  Facilitaria muito obter informações desta forma para podermos resolver.
<angelo_> infelismente não
<angelo_> e agora?
<mactimes> angelo_ sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<angelo_> já fiz
<mactimes> angelo_ Altera a linha onde está 'allow-hotplug eth0' para 'auto eth0', salva e reinicia o computador com o cabo conectado.  Se isto não funcionar, infelizmente, será difícil ajudar sem identificar o que ocorre na sua máquina e na sua rede.
<angelo_> mudei
<angelo_> aguarde...
<angelo_> quando eu clico em conexão de rede, a mensagem é: nenhuma rede ativa ou valida encontrada!
<angelo_> vc tá mactimes?
<mactimes> angelo_ Cara, como te falei, sem estar com o cabo de rede conectado, vai ficar complicado ajudar.
<mactimes> angelo_ Pode tentar mais uma coisa.
<mactimes> angelo_ sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<mactimes> angelo_ Apaga todas as linhas com "eth0"
<mactimes> angelo_ Daí, deixa no final: allow-hotplug eth0
<mactimes> angelo_ Reboota e tenta usar a interface gráfica para conectar.
<mactimes> angelo_ Mais que isto, só conseguirei ajudar se coneguir conectar simultaneamente a outra máquina.
<angelo_> deixa eu explicar...
<angelo_> aqui neste PC eu tenho ubuntu 12.04 e consegui configurar a DSL tentei imitar a configuração no notebook mas não deu!
<mactimes> angelo_ Tente, agora, fazer a mesma configuração.  Só que SEM apagar a interface eth0.
<mactimes> angelo_ Abra a aba DSL da interface eth0 neste computador e faça o mesmo no outro.
<mactimes> angelo_ Replique as configurações e verifique se funciona.
<angelo_> deixar essa linha no final? allow-hotplug eth0
<mactimes> angelo_ Sim.
<mactimes> angelo_ Você precisa autenticar no provedor DSL neste computador onde você está?
<Johnourafael> Como faço para criar um pendrive com boot para instalar o ubuntu?
<angelo_> hey mactimes, não deu certo, vc acha que pode ser o drive?
<mactimes> angelo_ Cara, parafraseando Yoda: "Know or know not.  There is no 'Guess'."
<angelo_> ok vc sabe?
<mactimes> angelo_ Traduzindo, pode ser um milhão de coisas.  Mas eu não tenho tempo para testar um milhão de coisas.  Por isto fazemos troubleshooting.
<angelo_> ok! qual seu conselho final?
<angelo_> é melhor instalar o 14.04?
<mactimes> angelo_ Faça um backup, reinstale e veja no que dá.
<mactimes> angelo_ O melhor conselhor que eu acredito que poderia te dar agora é alterar as configurações do seu modem DSL e habilitar o modo router.
<mactimes> angelo_ Assim, não teria problemas com a conexão DSL.
<mactimes> angelo_ E não teria de reinstalar nada.
<angelo_> vc sabe se o drive jme tem problema?
<mactimes> Não sei.  Eu não uso Ubuntu há um bom tempo.  Não tenho acompanhado bug reports dele.
<angelo_> dá vontade de jogar isso no chão
<angelo_> vou chamar o poderoso castiga pra tirar o demonio dele!!! rsrsrs
<angelo_> valeu, muito obrigado!
<Miller_> boa tarde
<Miller_> quais os requesitos para o novo ubunto 14
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<DJKUKA> BOA TARDE EU SOU DJ EM LONDRINA E GOSTARIA DE SABER MAIORES INFORMAÇÕES SOBRE O UBUNTU
<DJKUKA> EU SOU CLINENTE DO WINDOWS
<f4lk0n> DJKUKA: sou de Londrina tbm :)
<DJKUKA> VOCE CONHECE O UBUNTU?
<f4lk0n> DJKUKA: sim, uso ele a bastante tempo
<DJKUKA> eu sou dj e uso muito o windows
<DJKUKA> como é usado
<f4lk0n> DJKUKA: dá uma olhada nessa versão baseada no ubuntu e voltada para studio
<f4lk0n> https://ubuntustudio.org/tour/audio/
<f4lk0n> ele já vem com vários programas instalados
<DJKUKA> como eu faço para pedir o cd?
<f4lk0n> baixa o arquivo iso, é mais rápido, daí grava em um dvd ou pendrive... antes de tudo faça um backup dos seus arquivos
<f4lk0n> https://ubuntustudio.org/download/
<DJKUKA> este é ingles
<DJKUKA> não tem portugues
<Ruyalex> boa tarde
<Ruyalex> como faço para receber o cd de instalação do linux ubuntu?
<Ruyalex> ]no meu endereço
<DJKUKA> tambem quero saber
<Ruyalex> blza
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<mug_wielder__> Há vida inteligente aqui?
<astroo-> eu sempre
#ubuntu-br 2014-12-19
<exit> ..
<johnpratt> Alguém pode me ajudar, estou tentando instalar o ubuntu e está parado há um tempão em criando sistem de arquivos ext4
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem mas ja deve ser tarde na hora
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Guest37620> ola
<astroo-> ola e ate que estou de saida
<Guest37620> estou com dificuldades na configuração do wifi no momento antes da instalação
<astroo-> ja deve ser "tarde" na hora e diz que hardware e sistema e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<corvolino> pesquisa pelo modelo da sua wireless e olha se é um problema comum e como resolve :)
<Guest37620> obrigado pela resposta
<Guest37620> mas não é bem isso. Acredito que me expressei mal
<Guest37620> ao clicar no simbolo do wifi aparecem diversas opções de configuração
<Guest37620> me lembro que antes bastava colocar apenas o login e senha
<Guest37620> e agora não está mais assim
<Guest37620> fico na dúvida desses configurações
<Guest37620> aproveitando
<Guest37620> tem como colocar o ubuntu no S3 mini?
<corvolino> oi?
<Guest37620> dá pra instalar a versão do sistema para smartphones no galaxy s3 mini?
<Guest37620> ou o S3 mini não é compatível?
<Andrey> oi gente
<Andrey> rs
<Andrey> Queria fazer uma pergunta.
<Andrey> O que é o Ubuntu server?
<RAILSON> hola boa tarde galera como faço pra receber as distribuição do unbuto
<RAILSON> ubunto
<xGrind> RAILSON, baixando do site
<claudio_> Boa tarde .Alguem aqui sabe fazer o deploy do prestashop com o capistrano?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Celso>   /quit
<jps_junior> oi
<jps_junior> td blza povo
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<samuel_mansano> boa noite
<beginner> Boa noite
<beginner> estou com dificuldades para instalar o ubuntu
<astroo-> ola
<beginner> gostaria de ajuda
<astroo-> diz sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<beginner> fiz o download e a instalação, porém, quando o pc reinicia e segue-se os passos da instalação é gerado um erro: "Falha ao particionar disco selecionado (as superuser)"
<lieber> beginner, qual versão do ubuntu? como vc está tentando particionar?
<beginner> versão 14.10, na verdade "não tentei particionar" fiz a instalação a partir do windows e não a partir de CD reiniciando o pc
<lieber> beginner, e vc quer manter o windows?
<beginner> não necessariamente
<lieber> ou sim ou não velho
<lieber> qq vc quer
<beginner> não!
<lieber> hm.
<lieber> então de boot em uma mídia, seja ela cd ou pendrive
<lieber> pois vc não vai conseguir formatar a partição do win de dentro dele!
<beginner> entendi
<beginner> novamente pergunta de leigo
<beginner> pela bios consigo definir entrada usb com prioridade de acesso?
<lieber> depende da sua placa mãe.
<Creto> Olá pegando o caminhão andando mas no W8 da sim para formatar a partição por ele ou seja redimensioná-la
<lieber> Creto, formatar e redimensionar são coisas bem diferentes.
<lieber> beginner, se seu computador é de 2010+ provavelmente sim, isso você tem que conferir na sua bios
<Creto> sim, é mesmo
<beginner> vou tentar
<beginner> lieber, obrigado!
<lieber> beginner, boa sorte e bem vindo
<Creto> tenta com F8 ou F12 para ver se há boot pelo usb
<beginner> perteito creto, vou tentar
<beginner> obrigado!
<wander3d> hello
#ubuntu-br 2014-12-20
 * Creto o Comendador esta morto quem matou o comendador?
<Creto> Quem matou o Comendador que acorda no caixão
<xGrind> Creto, acordou :p
<Creto> qem ta morto acorda xGrind
 * Creto o Edu matou o comendador mas não estrangulou ele direito
<codeman> ei pessoal
<codeman> alguem pode me dar uma ajuda
<codeman> como eu faço bashrc ficar disponivel para o meu usuario comum
<codeman> tem algum perigo nisso
<lieber> codeman, o bashrc do usuario fica em /home/usuario/.bashrc
<astroo-> ola
<codeman> lieber, o meu nao tem :-P
<lieber> codeman, cria que conta
<lieber> por padrão costuma não ter msm
<codeman> ah sim
<codeman> agora sakei
<codeman> eu criei um e fiz a config q precisava
<codeman> :-)
<codeman> valew lieber
<codeman> :-P
<lieber> nóis
<codeman> lieber, sempre :-P
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Madara> Pessoal tentei instalar o playonlinux  pela central de programas e está aparecendo uma mensagem de erro.
<Madara> Alguém poderia ajudar?
<mirqui> tenta desisntalar e instalar de novo
<Madara> Ele nem instalou.
<mirqui> então instala , pode ser erro da tua internet
<CyL> Madara: Qual a mensagem de erro?
<mirqui> uma vez no meu ubuntu deu um erro com player de música
<Madara> A mensagem é esta:Os seguintes pacotes têm dependências não satisfeitas:  playonlinux: Depends: python:any (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2) mas é um pacote virtual
<Madara> Ele não instala mesmo e não é a net
<mirqui> demorou um bocado para sanar o erro , veio como uma atualização a soluçao
<mirqui> tenta o wine , faz a mesma coisa
<mirqui> vc pode tentar instalar pelo synaptic tbm
<Madara> Em último caso vou tentar o wine direto, mas eu gostaria de instalar o playonlinux porque pode ajudar nas configurações de alguns jogos
<mirqui> tenta o synaptic
<Madara> O synaptic também dá erro
<mirqui> xiii
<Madara> vou postar a mensagem
<mirqui> o play on linux não é extenção .deb ?
<Madara>  A mnsagem é esta:Não foi possível aplicar as alterações! Corrija os pacotes quebrados primeiro.
<mirqui> o playonlinux não é .deb o pacote ?
<CyL> Madara: sabe abrir um terminal?
<Madara> não sei mirqui
<Madara> sim
<Madara> sim CyL
<mirqui> se for baixa do site e dá 2 cliques
<CyL> Madara: então tente pelo terminal: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install playonlinux
<mirqui> que ele instala
<Madara> ok CyL
<CyL> Madara: Um momento, vc está tentando baixar um arquivo diretamente do site ao invés de utilizar os repositórios do ubuntu?
<Madara> Estou instalando do repositório
<Madara> CyL apareceu a seguinte mensagem:Alguns pacotes não puderam ser instalados. Isto pode significar que você solicitou uma situação impossível ou, se você está usando a distribuição instável, que alguns pacotes requeridos não foram criados ainda ou foram retirados da "Incoming". A informação a seguir pode ajudar a resolver a situação:  Os pacotes a seguir têm dependências desencontradas:  playonlinux : Depende: wine 
<CyL> Madara: Qual versão do Ubuntu vc está usando?
<mirqui> boa sorte :)
<Madara> Ubuntu 14.04
<CyL> Madara: O comando 'sudo apt-get update' atualizou as informações sobre pacotes?
<Madara> vou olhar
<Madara> sim
<Madara> atualizou
<CyL> Madara: Estranho
<CyL> Madara: tente 'sudo apt-get install playonlinux wine'
<CyL> Madara: Um segundo, para mim a sua mensagem terminou com 'Depende: wine' pode ser que o IRC tenha truncado a mesma.
<Madara> Vou postar a parte final
<Madara> Os pacotes a seguir têm dependências desencontradas:  playonlinux : Depende: wine ou        wine-unstable mas não é instalável
<CyL> Madara: Vc adicionou algum PPA ao seu arquivo sources?
<NarfligiX> alguém conhece um bom aplicativo que consiga trabalhar com pdf editável?
<Madara> Adicionei mas removi posteriormente CyL
<Madara_> Pessoal estou com problemas para instalar o Playonlinux
<Madara_> Olá pessoal. Não estou conseguindo instalar o Playonlinux no ubuntu
<Madara_> Alguém poderia ajudar-me?
<xpto> teste
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<xpto> boa noite
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<xpto> tudo
<xpto> ok ok
<xpto> e ai?
<xpto> tudo blz
<xpto> ?
<mirqui> isso que serve :)
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<xpto> tc de onde?
<mirqui> rio grande , e vc ?
<xpto> santa catarina
<mirqui> legal , aqui está para cair uma chuva legal
<xpto> manja dos paranaauuee?
<mirqui> ??? que é isso ?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<xpto> ola
<xpto> ola
<astroo-> xpto  ola
<xpto> ola astroo
<romulo> tar -zxvf flashplayer_11_plugin_debug.i386.tar.gz(digito este comando e ja baixei o pcote nada
#ubuntu-br 2014-12-21
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Gilberto> boa noite.  nao entendo nada de linux. instalei agora o ubuntu com a opcao de de manter o windows, deu instalaçao completa, mas ao reiniciar ele ja entra direito no windows e nao me da opcao de entrar no linux...  alguem pode me ajudar?
<Gilberto> alguem poderia me ajudar? como faço para aparecer o dual boot?
<Madara> Estou com problemas no ubuntu, relacionado a pacotes quebrados
<Madara> Alguém poderia ajudar-me?
<ubuntero> Madara, descreva o problema e se alguém souber como ajudar, vai se manifestar
<Madara> Ok
<Madara> Todas as vezes que tento instalar o wine aparece a seguinte mensagem:Este erro pode ser causado pacotes adicionais de softwares necessários que estão perdidos ou não são instaláveis. Além disso pode haver um conflito entre pacotes de software que não podem ser instalados ao mesmo tempo.
<Madara> E também esta: Os seguintes pacotes têm dependências não satisfeitas:  wine
<ubuntero> Madara, abre o terminal e digita o comando "sudo apt-get -f install" sem as aspas
<Madara> ok
<Madara> Fiz
<ubuntero> o que aconteceu?
<Madara> Veja a mensagem: Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto Construindo árvore de dependências        Lendo informação de estado... Pronto 0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 0 não atualizados.
<ubuntero> agora tenta sudo apt-get install wine
<Madara> Ok
<Madara> Apareceu esta mensagem: Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto Construindo árvore de dependências        Lendo informação de estado... Pronto Alguns pacotes não puderam ser instalados. Isto pode significar que você solicitou uma situação impossível ou, se você está usando a distribuição instável, que alguns pacotes requeridos não foram criados ainda ou foram retirados da "Incoming". A informação a seguir pode ajudar a 
<Madara> Alguma ideia do que pode ser ubuntero?
<ubuntero> Madara, você fez alguma alteração de repositório? adicionou ou retirou ppa?
<Madara> sim
<ubuntero> alguma relativa ao wine?
<Madara> Mas removi ele posteriormente
<ubuntero> para instalar o wine eu recomendo seguir o que está no site do projeto https://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu
<Madara> Não foi um ppa relativa a codecs
<Madara> Também tenho problemas quando tento instalar o playonlinux.
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Madara> Mas será estes pscotes quebrados não afetarão a funcionalidade do ubuntu posteriormente ubuntero?
<Madara> Bom dia mirqui.
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem ;) ?
<ubuntero> pela mensatem do apt-get -f install, não tem pacote quebrado
<Madara> E o que seria então?
<ubuntero> siga o processo do site do wine e veremos se consegue instalar
<Madara> ok , vou tentar
<Madara> ubuntero, não deu certo. Aparece a mesma mensagem
<Madara> Quase tudo mirqui.
<Madara> Estou com um problema aqui no ubuntu, mirqui
<mirqui> atualizações do libreoffice quentinhas :)
<dsf> boa tarde
<caveira> ola
<caveira> gostaria de saber sobre forense computacional alguem domina
<lieber> EU DOMINO
<caveira> serio queria saber o que eu preciso estudar
<caveira> tenho bastante interesse
<lieber> caveira, sabe programar?
<caveira> cara ainda nao
<lieber> então já tem ponto de partida
<caveira> na realidade minha area e mais infraestrutura de redes
<caveira> mas li algumas coisas achei interessante
<lieber> caveira, a ciência forense envolve muita coisa
<caveira> pelo que eu pesquisei e bem vasto o assunto
<lieber> caveira, mas a parte computacional é basicamente manipulação de dados
<caveira> vou seguir sua dica ja estudei logica e portugol
<caveira> existe alguma liguagem que vc me recomenda a comecar
<caveira> existe alguma liguagem que vc me recomenda a comecar
<lieber> caveira, tenho minhas dúvidas, mas diria que C.
<lieber> o importante é que vc escolha uma
<caveira> certo lieber obrigado e vou seguir essa vertente
<lieber> caveira, não sei o q é a melhor opção para vc
<caveira> mas ja ajudou bastante
<caveira> obrigado
<lieber> talvez começar com python, ou outra coisa seja mais produtivo e melhor para seu aprendizado
<lieber> mas é importante q comece, independente da lang
<caveira> certo
<lieber> caveira, vc só vai saber qual é a melhor opção pra vc quando vc conhecer algumas
<caveira> ok lieder
<caveira> sempre frequeta o chat
<lieber> caveira, sabe inglês?
<caveira> um pouco
<caveira> basico
<lieber> ah tem até traduzido
<lieber> caveira, http://norvig.com/21-days.html
<lieber> boa leitura.
<caveira> vlw
<Styluss> boa tarde amigos, alguem poderia me ajudar ?
<Styluss> estou  tentando desativar a conta de convidado do ubuntu 14.4.1 LTS só que o arquivo lightdm.conf não existe na pasta /etc/lightdm/
<lieber> Styluss, tenta /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-ubuntu.conf
<lieber> na versão 14.4 foi lightdm foi movido para /usr/share/lightdm
<Styluss> ai vou editar entao o 50-ubuntu.conf ?
<lieber> sim edita como su
<lieber> Styluss, achou o arquivo?
<lieber> acho que tem permissão de convidado lá
<lieber> allow guest
<Styluss> esta assim o arquivo >>>>[SeatDefaults] user-session=ubuntu
<lieber> Styluss, adiciona no final
<Styluss> ai coloco allow-guest=false
<Styluss> ?
<lieber> allow-guest=false
<lieber> exato
<Styluss> achei e editei, nos tuto achei uma diferença no arquivo, nos tutoriais dizia que o original estaria assim >> [SeatDefaults] greeter-session=unity-greeter user-session=ubuntu allow-guest=false
<Styluss> saberia pq o meu nao tinha a linha greeter ?
<Styluss> é que sou novo no linux, cansei do windows dando problema e instalei o linux faz quase 2 semanas
<Styluss_> voltei, fui dar um restart no lightdm
<Styluss_> obrigado pela força em, deu certo aki
<lieber> Styluss, o greeter já está setado o default
<lieber> mas se vc quiser alterar é ai mesmo
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Maatheus> alguem ta ae?
<Maatheus> alguem ae ??
<astroo-> eu sempre
<Maatheus> tenho 1 computador 32 bits com base em 64 bits pra ter melhor desempenho eu ponho o sistema operacionais em 32 ou 64 bits?
<astroo-> depende da memoria tambem
<Maatheus> 2 de ram
<Maatheus> mais a unica coisa que eu uso o notbook e a trabalho assistir filmes e jogar lol navegar na internet isso e tudo e trabalho e so documentos
<KurtKraut> Maatheus, o que é 'um computador 32 bits com base 64 bits'?
<Maatheus> computador = cpu
<KurtKraut> Maatheus, O modelo do CPU do seu computador suporte 64 bits? Se sim, instale a versão 64 bits do Ubuntu
<Maatheus> formulei mal a pergunta
<Maatheus> blz vlw :D
#ubuntu-br 2015-12-14
<Philosophus> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<whitecool> olá
<astroo-> ola
<whitecool> fui me registrar em um canal, colokei o e-mail e senha, até aí blz
<whitecool> mas quando vou me identificar acusa senha incorreta...alguém pode me ajudar??
<astroo-> nao sei
<Philosophus> entra no site da freenode
<Philosophus> e coloca que esqueceu a senha
<Philosophus> ela vai ser enviada para seu email
<Philosophus> padrao
<Philosophus> to com uma problema aqui para gravar cd
<Philosophus> desde ontem nao consigo resolver
<whitecool> vlw philos
<Philosophus> Unable to mount Blank CD-R Disc location is already mounted
<Philosophus> alguem ja teve esse problema ai ?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Philosophus> desisti
<Philosophus> tentei um monte de coisa e nada
<Philosophus> blah
<astroo-> eu nao sei nada
<astroo-> http://askubuntu.com/questions/531313/unable-to-mount-blank-dvd-r-disc-location-is-already-mounted-error  ve se da
<oliverio> Philosophus, ele está dizendo que o CD está montado, talvez você precise desmontá-lo
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Philosophus> ciao
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<MerliM> Bom dia a todos
<aedigital> buenas
<skysy> bom dia
<skysy> !!!
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> quem quiser suporte é só dizer
<TEKTUX> hoje a net esta uma merda
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de suporte
<nuno_nunes> :)
<jaqent> nuno_nunes: boa noite :)
<nuno_nunes> aff mais este linux :po
<nuno_nunes> :p
<jaqent> que linux?
<nuno_nunes> manjaro
<nuno_nunes> quase 1 gb de updates
<nuno_nunes> e estou a usar testing :D
<jaqent> que alegria isso
<nuno_nunes> aqui a net nem a 2 mb/s chega
<nuno_nunes> :D
<jaqent> serão umas duas horas agradáveis XD
<nuno_nunes> quais 2 horas
<nuno_nunes> :S
<nuno_nunes> 200 mb sao 2 horas :|
<jaqent> caraca
<nuno_nunes> pk aqui nao ah fibra
<nuno_nunes> :D
<jaqent> da uma corrida até uma biblioteca/lanchonete/vizinho XD
<nuno_nunes> se fosse na net publica da camara ate doi
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> eu ja fiz um download de 10 mb/s
<nuno_nunes> hoje :D
<nuno_nunes> so restam 80 mb :S
<jaqent> e um 4G não rola?
<nuno_nunes> aqui nem o 3.5 G pega bem :S
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<jaqent> nuno_nunes: ai mata
<nuno_nunes> eu estou a usar wifi do vizinho
<nuno_nunes> mas a fibra ainda nao chegou
<jaqent> aqui até rola mas o cap é muito baixo, tem plano de 4GB-40GB de tráfego só
<nuno_nunes> aqui tem net fixa com 200 gb de trafego :D
<astroo-> nao digas isso pa
<nuno_nunes> digo
<astroo-> isso e o que serve 20 brazucas em media
<jaqent> aqui ainda tem algumas unmetered, mas não é todo lugar.
<nuno_nunes> eles dizem que é ilimitado mas tem limites
<jaqent> astroo-: a minha é unmetered, a do meu irmão tb
<astroo-> jaqent  es portuga?
<jaqent> a da casa dos meus pais tem um cap de 120GB
<jaqent> astroo-: brasileiro
<astroo-> ok
<jaqent> mas isso no adsl/cabo/fibra
<jaqent> 4G tem uns limites brutos
<nuno_nunes> ate aqui lol
<nuno_nunes> xD
<jaqent> no escritório que trabalho a que pega melhor tem planos de 4GB até 40GB
<jaqent> no 4G, imagina passar um mês com 4GB
<jaqent> T_T
<nuno_nunes> eu da net movel eu tem 3.5 G com 2 gb de trafego e passo e sem problema
<jaqent> no móvel sim, estava dizendo usar 4G como internet principal pra casa, com os móveis/tablets e pcs todos na mesma rede
<nuno_nunes> lol
<nuno_nunes> a fixa aqui passa de 100 mb no caso da fibra
#ubuntu-br 2015-12-15
<glayson> Bom dia
<glayson> Alguem pode me dar um help ?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<camila> boa noite.
<camila123> alguem pode me ajudar?
<jaqent> camila123: com o que extamente?
<camila123> estou tentando montar um servidor dhcp
<camila123> os computadores recebem o ip, o 'servidor' entra na internet, mas os outros computadores da rede não entram na internet
<camila123> jaqent: segui esse tutorial. http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-install-dhcp-server-in-centos-and-ubuntu/
<jaqent> camila123: um segundo
<camila123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14024490/
<camila123> como no exemplo a internet está no eth1 e a rede local no eth0
<camila123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14024499/
<camila123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14024523/
<camila123> jaqent: desculpe os varios pastes
<Colt_Magnum> boa noite
<balrogg_cs> bom dia galera, uma ajuda ai, como faço para saber via terminal qual porta serial está ativa em meu pc?
<aedigital> qual esta sendo usada no momento, ou voce quer saber quais estao disponiveis para uso?
<balrogg_cs> qual esta sendo usada ^^
<aedigital> sei nao
<aedigital> talvez com netstat -tlnp
<aedigital> seja possivel chegar a algo
<balrogg_cs> ^^ mas valeu mesmo ^^
<aedigital> no /var/log
<aedigital> o arquivo syslog
<aedigital> pode ter o registro da conexao na porta
<balrogg_cs> verdd vou ver aki
<balrogg_cs> valeu consegui aki
<balrogg_cs> ^^
<aedigital> k
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de suporte
<nuno_nunes> :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<MerliM> Boa noiteeee
<astroo-> ola
<MerliM> e ae astroo-
<MerliM> blz
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> quem precisar de suporte que diga :)
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2015-12-16
<nuno_nunes> alguem esta a precisar de suporte
<astroo-> AMD’s Answer To Nvidia’s GameWorks, GPUOpen Announced – Open Source Tools, Graphics Effects, Libraries And SDKs  http://wccftech.com/amds-answer-to-nvidias-gameworks-gpuopen-announced-open-source-tools-graphics-effects-and-libraries/
<feioso> preciso
<feioso> de ajuda
<feioso> pra criar um pendrive bootavel do ubuntu
<astroo-> vai ao site oficial do ubuntu que tem la como fazer
<astroo-> espera
<astroo-> nao e isso
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<subzero> alguém online?
<astroo-> eu sempre
<subzero> preciso
<subzero> de ajuda
<astroo-> a esta hora e complicado
<subzero> AMD Graphics Driver
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<subzero> preciso de ajuda
<subzero> na minha vga
<mirqui> bom dia :)
 * oliverio bom dia! :)
<aedigital> buenas
<MerliM> boaaaaaa tardeeeee
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<MerliM> Ola
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<subzero> preciso de ajuda
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida
<subzero> alguem me ajuda instalar vga amd?
#ubuntu-br 2015-12-17
<astroo-> You Can Break Into a Linux System by Pressing Backspace 28 Times. Here’s How to Fix It  http://lifehacker.com/you-can-break-into-a-linux-system-by-pressing-backspace-1748370796
<WalterZap> todo mundo sem whats? haeuhaehuae
<WhatsVader> Sem whats, voltei ao mirc haha
<WalterZap> kkkkkkkk
<WalterZap> eu esqueci quase todos os comandos daqui
<WalterZap> =X
<astroo-> existe vpn mas nao e nada igual ao irc
<WalterZap> pois é
<WalterZap> e daqui a pouco eles bloqueiam os app de vpn também
<WhatsVader> Comando hadouken: ↓, ↘, → (+ o botão de soco)
<astroo-> Over 500.000 users from Brazil signed up for Telegram within the last three hours after WhatsApp being blocked by court order
<WhatsVader> eu nem conhecia o Telegram até hoje hehehe
<WhatsVader> Alguém animago pra Guerra nas Estrelas VII?
<WhatsVader> *animado
<WalterZap> 100%
<WhatsVader> Mermao, assim que sair de ferias aqui na UFS, verei
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> You Can Break Into a Linux System by Pressing Backspace 28 Times. Here’s How to Fix It http://lifehacker.com/you-can-break-into-a-linux-system-by-pressing-backspace-1748370796
<lynxer10_> bom dia a todos
<xGrind> dia
<aedigital> buenas
<Guest34652> Olá, Bom dia! Gostaria de saber qual a versão do ubuntu mais estável ?
<leosw> Bom dia a todos.
<leosw> Preciso de ajuda para traduzir em Portgues uma sentença
<leosw> In fact no, it's ok ;)
<ReiGel_ado> Cara o python3 é um fresco :'(
<eloi_carneiro> ReiGel_ado, essa é a tradução ou vc esta apenas fazendo um comentário? rsrs
<ReiGel_ado> Um comentario!
<sUbMuNdO-> boa tarde, alguem sabe como esse comando ficar fixo setxkbmap -model abnt2 -layout br -variant abnt2 toda vez tenho q digitar para reconhecer o teclado em netbook acer ao722 usando lubuntu 14.04.11 obrigado
<sUbMuNdO-> *14.04.1
<ReiGel_ado> sUbMuNd0 tente configurar esse comando em um sh
<ReiGel_ado> e bote para iniciar no seu computador
<ReiGel_ado> com os Aplicativos de Sessão
<ReiGel_ado> Tenho que terminar o codigo desse bot , ta genrando erro :/
<ReiGel_ado> Agora sim hehehe
<aedigital> ReiGel_ado, javabot?
<ReiGel_ado> E um boy em python
<ReiGel_ado> bot*
<ReiGel_ado> Quando ele disconecta significa que o codigo deu erro
<ReiGel_ado> Ai a lib socket corta a conexão com o servidor do irc
<ReiGel_ado> ehguehuee
<aedigital> ah
<aedigital> a muitos anos atras  mexi com bot de irc
<aedigital> na epoca eu usava o eggdrop
<aedigital> baseado em tcl
<ReiGel_ado> heheeh
<ReiGel_ado> esse em especial eu quero testar em windows
<ReiGel_ado> pra ver sé funciona como botnet huehuehue
<aedigital> :~
<ReiGel_ado> Assim do jeito que ta já testei gera um execuavel de 430 kb
<ReiGel_ado> executavel e a fud
<aedigital> pequeno
<ReiGel_ado> Já esta otimo
<aedigital> yeap
<aedigital> xo vazar
<ReiGel_ado> blz
<aedigital> chega de trabalhar por hoje
<aedigital> :)
<ReiGel_ado> ehuehue
<ReiGel_ado> eu to no work sem fazer nada
<ReiGel_ado> Hello ReiGel_Ado_Bot
<ReiGel_Ado_Bot> Hello!
<ReiGel_ado> Hello ReiGel_Ado_Bot
<ReiGel_Ado_Bot> Hello!
<ReiGel_ado> Hello ReiGel_Ado_Bot
<ReiGel_Ado_Bot> Hello!
<ReiGel_ado> heuheuhe
<fod-as> alguem
<fod-as> sabe como restarto o audio?
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<Psouza> hey pessoal, boa noite
<Psouza> alguem aqui desenvolve em ruby on rails?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<nuno_nunes> boa noite alguem precisa de suporte
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2015-12-18
<licensed> alguem conhece algum prog bom pra calibrar monitor? tipo o calibrize do windao
<astroo-> deve haver sites com fotos para calibrar
<astroo-> http://www.wikihow.com/Calibrate-Your-Monitor
<licensed> astroo-, kra isso ai eh pra outro sistema operacional
<licensed> quero pra linux
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> desculpa pensava que era so fotos
<astroo-> http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20151115010546816/MonitorCalibration.html
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<shallwe> bom dia
<shallwe> alguém quer matar o trabalho pra jogar alguma coisa? :)
<mirqui> que seu patrão não leia essas mal traçadas linhas ahaaa
<shallwe> ele já leu kkk
<shallwe> patrão sou eu mesmo
<mirqui> ahaha quero ver vc dar justa causa para vc mesmo
<lynxer10_> bom dia galera
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<lynxer10_> blza, e por ai?
<lynxer10_> precisando de um suporte
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<mirqui> por enquanto não , mas obrigado :)
<mirqui> e ai , quais são as novas ?
<lynxer10_> tudo na mesma
<mirqui> normal :)
<mirqui> normal para bom ou ruim?
<lynxer10_> neutro
<lynxer10_> apanhando pra fazer o som funcionar aqui
<mirqui> ahaha então está bom
<lynxer10_> comprei um laptop de decima mao, mais velho que minha vo e o som nao funciona nem com reza braba
<lynxer10_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/lS7oCkd2/
<mirqui> que é isso?
<lynxer10_> e o CAT do som
<lynxer10_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/j5BXVOO8/
<lynxer10_> alguem pode me ajudar?
<mirqui> o pastebim é uma imagem?
<mirqui> vou ver
<lynxer10_> blza
<lynxer10_> ai aparece o tipo da placa de som
<lynxer10_> mas nao funciona por nada
<lynxer10_> quando coloco um fone de ouvido funciona normal mas pelos speakers nao sai nada
<mirqui> haaa
<mirqui> tens uma caixinha de som ?
<mirqui> se funciona com fone de ouvido , funciona com uma caixinha avulsa
<mirqui> digo fora do pc
<mirqui> é uma ganbiarra até vc acertar
<lynxer10_> ah sim com uma caixa funciona
<lynxer10_> mas nao me serve que ferra minha portabilidade ficar carrgendo caixa de som e fogo
<lynxer10_> to na briga para ver se consigo
<mirqui> vc está usando linux no note que vc comprou ?
<lynxer10_> extato
<lynxer10_> exato
<mirqui> tenta os drivers proprietários e depois tenta os drivers do site do fabricante um deles vai funcionar
<lynxer10_> tentei, nao funcionou
<mirqui> bom , então tenta a caixinha de som avulsa
<mirqui> vc disse que com os fones de ouvido o som do note funciona
<lynxer10_> sim funciona, mas nao quero fazer gambiarra
<lynxer10_> no windows o som funciona normal mas no linux nao
<lynxer10_> ou seja nao e problema do pc
<mirqui> sim isto é em último caso
<mirqui> haaa ,
<mirqui> então é drivers
<mirqui> vc pode contornar acho
<mirqui> tenta o vlc
<mirqui> de nada vem driver adicional e funcione
<mirqui> qual sistema vc está usando?
<mirqui> saiu o kernel 4.1
<mirqui> ai se vem os drivers no kernel , são os mais atuais
<mirqui> 4.1 estavel
<mirqui> os outros estão em teste
<lynxer10_> estou no kernel 4.2
<lynxer10_> vou tentar compilar o 4.3 mas nessa maqui aqui vai levar umas 2 horas
<mirqui> e está dando este problema ?
<lynxer10_> sim
<mirqui> então tenta o 4.1
<lynxer10_> eu desconfio que ele esteja interpretando errado a placa de som
<lynxer10_> pq pelos comandos me aparece que esta instalado
<mirqui> pq leva tanto tempo assim ?
<mirqui> sua internet está ruim?
<lynxer10_> mas acho que ele esta colocando o headphone como default como se fosse as caixas de som externas
<lynxer10_> mas nao sei como resolver
<mirqui> vc foi em configurações de som?
<lynxer10_> nao, a internet esta de boa reiniciei pra ver se as mudancas que fiz resolveu mas nao resolveu nada
<mirqui> sim
<mirqui> mas não é isso
<aedigital> lynxer10_, o volume esta no maximo?
<mirqui> é que o kernel não leva tanto tempo para fazer download
<aedigital> nao eh questao de mexer no kernel
<mirqui> sim
<aedigital> eh algum ajuste nas configuracoes de som, a placa de som pelo visto  esta ativa no sistema (ja que sai som nos  fones de ouvido)
<mirqui> mas kernewl atual , melhor chance de tudo dar certo
<aedigital> teria que "apenas" ajustar o sistema para reproduzir o som nas caixas acusticas
<lynxer10_> aedigital: esta sim cara mas e estranho que quando entro no alsamixer me aparece um unico controle de volume
<lynxer10_> aperto f6 e me da opcao de escolher outra "placa"
<aedigital> lynxer10_, pode ser isto
<lynxer10_> ae sim me aparece todos os controles de volume inclusive do microfone e etc
<aedigital> tipo, teria que ativar  outras saidas de som no alsamixer
<lynxer10_> mas esta como default esse unico controle de volume
<aedigital> anram
<lynxer10_> como o pc e um vaio tt
<lynxer10_> nao tem em nenhum lugar como resolver isso ja procurei pra caramba
<aedigital> hummm
<mirqui> https://www.google.com.br/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=vaio+tt+n%C3%A3o+funciona+o+som&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gfe_rd=cr&ei=PgF0VtypD4KX8Qfr66O4DA
<mirqui> lynxer , olha isto
<shallwe>  esse erro de som não é pq ele está como padrão com saída HDMI?
<aedigital> lynxer10_, veja tb isto se ajuda: http://www.linuxbrasil.org.br/configuracoes_iniciantes/som/configuracao_do_som.html
<lynxer10_> shallwe: cara tenho quase certeza que e isso , apesar do pc nao ter saida hdmi so vga
<aedigital> tem o utilitario alsaconf  tb
<lynxer10_> mas pelo que leio nos conf me da a impressao que ele esta identificando as partes da placa de som errado
<lynxer10_> aedigital: isso mesmo que estava tentando cara
<lynxer10_> mas nada de funcionar foi exatamente os passos desse site que voce passou
<lynxer10_> so que agora fudeu de vez pq sumiu minha placa de som
<aedigital> deve ter descarregado o modulo dela
<mirqui> vamos ver se sua placa esta sendo identificada.
<mirqui> saida do comando:
<mirqui> sudo lspci | grep -i audio
<mirqui> tem outra coisa,vc falou que &eacute; micro antigo, alguns funcionam melhor sem pulseaudio, s&oacute; com alsa puro.
<mirqui> o que voc&ecirc; pode tentar &eacute; renomear,para desativar o pulseaudio e reinstalar os pacotes de alsa puro.
<mirqui> fa&ccedil;a como no &Iacute;tem B desta minha Dica, &eacute; para Sabayon, mas para outros linux &eacute; parecido.
<mirqui> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Recuperar-o-som-no-Sabayon
<mirqui> Quote
<mirqui> peguei do viva o linux
<mirqui> tenta o do sudo
<lynxer10_> http://imgur.com/LrpBFgr
<lynxer10_> antes me aparecia a placa
<lynxer10_> dps das modificacoes todas no site me aparece assim
<lynxer10_> acho que ferrei de vez
<lynxer10_> uhauhahuauh
<mirqui> sudo lspci | grep -i audio
<mirqui> e vê no que dá
<aedigital> lynxer10_,  deve ter apenas descarregado o modulo da memoria, se reiniciar o sistema de som ou mesmo o ubuntu, devera de  reativar ele
<lynxer10_> mas aconteceu isso depois que reiniciei a maquina
<aedigital> xi marquim
<mirqui> funcionou ?
<lynxer10_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/q83QTCjd/
<mirqui> aedigital , tem como o lynxer fazer isto pelo terminal ?
<mirqui> baixar drivers ?
<mirqui> e instalar?
<lynxer10_> vou reiniciar
<lynxer10_> ja volto
<aedigital> mirqui,  ter tem, problema eh como
<mirqui> tipo sudo apt-get instal e o nome do driver?
<aedigital> no linux eh raro algo que nao possa ser feito num terminal
<aedigital> mirqui, yeap
<aedigital> tem que adicionar o repositorio
<mirqui> então o cara está quebrando cabeça a toa
<aedigital> e depois instalar
<mirqui> da um help para ele pq eu não sei quel repositório
<aedigital> a questao eh que o problema dele nao eh no driver mirqui
<aedigital> se fosse nao conseguiria  som nem nos fones de ouvido
<mirqui> pode ser parte física , ?
<lynxer10_> e amigos, ferrou de vez
<lynxer10_> nao reconhece mais a placa
<lynxer10_> segue aparecendo comoo dummy
<aedigital> deve ter  desativado o modulo dela em algum arquivo de configuracao
<mirqui> xeesus
<mirqui> boa sorte lynxer :)
<lynxer10_> huauhauh valeu
<aedigital> hehehe
<lynxer10_> de fato o sistema esta interpretando errado a placa de som
<lynxer10_> cmo resolver so deus sabe
<lynxer10_> esta instalado e reconhece a placa
<lynxer10_> li em varios forums que essa placa de som com o linux e complicado de funcionar, se soubesse antes nao tinha comprado o pc apesar de ter sido uma bagatela
<aedigital> ah
<aedigital> eh laptop neh?
<aedigital> ah sim
<aedigital> laptop ehh foda
<aedigital> eu nao compro laptop de forma alguma
<aedigital> soh se um dia eu precisar realmente para uso profissional
<lynxer10_> sim e laptop
<lynxer10_> um laptop de 2005 da vaio
<lynxer10_> paguei 300 pilas
<lynxer10_> e vem com ssd de 160 gb
<aedigital> vixe
<lynxer10_> nao tinha como nao comprar
<aedigital> antigo pra dedeu
<lynxer10_> po mas por 300 reais
<aedigital> hehehe
<lynxer10_> ta de boa, se funcionar esse som ia ser perfeito
<aedigital> anram
<lynxer10_> consegui voltar com o modulo do som mas segue sem funcionar
<lynxer10_> http://imgur.com/khg8abw
<lynxer10_> http://imgur.com/PejHQGL
<lynxer10_> assim me aparece no alsamixer
<lynxer10_> mas so quando aperto f6 pra escolher a placa
<lynxer10_> http://imgur.com/UTy7AF
<lynxer10_> logo que entro no alsamixer me aparece assim
<lynxer10_> mudo para o outro com f6 e salvo mas ela volta a colocar como padrao o outro
<lynxer10_> e so sai o som pelo headphone
<aedigital> ta executando o alsamixer como root?
<lynxer10_> exato
<aedigital> :\
<lynxer10_> vei e incrivel, como pode uma coisa dessas? o headphone funciona normal to ate escutando musica nele aqui huauhauha e nada das caixas de som
<lynxer10_> incrivel
<lynxer10_> e agora me aparece como headphone olhem : http://imgur.com/eDym2Tg
<aedigital> se voce escolhe analog output
<aedigital> nao sai  som na caixas?
<lynxer10_> sai nao, testei tambem
<aedigital> :\
<lynxer10_> nao faz sentido isso, reconhece a placa, esta com os drivers instalado, o som sai no headphone normal com boa qualidade, o microphone embutido tambem funciona normal e as caixas de som nada. No windows tudo funciona normal tb, entao nao e problema de hardware
<aedigital> correto
<aedigital> eh como se o sistema nao ativasse a saida de som para as caixas
<aedigital> como se tivesse desativado em alguma configuracao
<lynxer10_> me da a impressao de ser isso mesmo
<aedigital> a maior parte das configuracoes  fica no /etc
<lynxer10_> e tda vez que entro no alsamixer ele me aparece como padrao a opcao que so tem 1 controle de volume
<aedigital> e no windows quando voce vai no mixer do  win, aparece varias saidas de som neh?
<aedigital> nao tem soh um controle de volume
<lynxer10_> http://imgur.com/gaOEhie
<lynxer10_> sim, no windows aparece todas elas
<aedigital> identifica como pulseaudio
<aedigital> eh como se o pulseaudio configurasse a placa de som, e o alsamixer buscasse nele
<lynxer10_> mas fiz besteira e apaguei o windows e coloquei so o linux mas pelo visto vou ter que voltar com o windows pq sem som nao rola :/ que droga
<aedigital> as informacoes
<aedigital> se o pulseaudio nao informa corretamente
<lynxer10_> hmmm, entendi e como configura isso?
<aedigital> o alsamixer nao 'identifica" os outros controles de volume
<aedigital> lynxer10_,  pois eh
<aedigital> nao tenho ideia como fazer isto
<lynxer10_> droga
<lynxer10_> mas no outro aparece HDA intel
<lynxer10_> estava com o kernel 4.2 e nada estou no 3.16 agora e nada vou tentar o 4.3.3 mas compilar isso aqui nesse pc vai ser osso
<lynxer10_> vou largar ligado e amanha deve ta pronto
<lynxer10_> uhauhauhahuauh
<aedigital> hahahaha
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<nine_9> holy shit. http://www.hardware.com.br/comunidade/t560-xbone/1393566/ where do i find these itinerantes?
<mirqui> in portuguese please
<nine_9> desculpe... onde eu acho esses itinerantes?
<nine_9> tá mais barato que em us
<mirqui> não entendi o termo itinerantes
<nine_9> abre o link
<nine_9> "revendedor itinerante"
<nine_9> pensei serem sacoleiros do py, mas segundo o cara ele ganhou nota fiscal
<mirqui> vc quer saber sobre o que exatamente?
<mirqui> haa raps pi
<mirqui> não entendo disso
<nine_9> huh?
<mirqui> mas tem gente aqui no chat que acho que sabem sobre raps pi
<nine_9> raps pi?
<mirqui> não é rapsberry pi?
<mirqui> haa phyton ?
<nine_9> oops, não, acho que não soube me expressar, desculpe
<mirqui> opa , fala então
<mirqui> é sobre phyton?
<nine_9> não
<mirqui> ?? então não sei
<mirqui> que vc quer ?
<nine_9> pelo o que eu entendi daquele tópico, existem esses 'revendedores itinerantes', segundo o cara ele conseguiu preços de hardware muito baratos, quero saber onde eu acho esses 'itinerantes'
<fdddffdd> tem alguem de portugal aqui ?
<nine_9> acho que aqui não é o lugar bom para perguntar, desculpe
<nine_9> sabes recomendar um canal do brasil aberto, talves de hardware?
<mirqui> haaa cara , ai não sei , mas já tentou no mercado livre , buscapé ?
<nine_9> já, tá muito mais preceiro
<nine_9> caro*
<nine_9> talvez há outro canal do freenode onde eu posso perguntar
<mirqui> quanto a isso não sei , sempre compro produtos de imformática em lojas aqui na cidade
<nine_9> ok, obrigado pela ajuda mesmo assim mirqui :)
<mirqui> vc mora aonde ?
<nine_9> ssp-capital
<nine_9> sp
<mirqui> 25 de março :)
<mirqui> camelô :)
<nine_9> vou ver se consigo informação na rua 25. obrigado
<mirqui> tem produtos bons
<mirqui> boa sorte :)
<nine_9> obrigado :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<nuno_nunes> boa noite a todos
<nuno_nunes> quem precisar de suporte é só dizer
<astroo-> ola
<lynxer10_> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2015-12-19
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
 * oliverio bom dia!
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<oliverio> bom dia
<mirqui> e ai , tudo bem :)?
<mirqui> um momento
<oliverio> tudo certo, e por ai
<mirqui> oi , voltei
<mirqui> tudo bem graças a deus :)
<mirqui> e ai , quais são as novas ?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de ajuda
<shallwe> mas que maravilha esse pidginportable kkk funciona em tudo quanto é lugar só plugar o pendrive :)
<nuno_nunes> shallwe, mas so windows :D
<shallwe> nuno_nunes: sim kkkk
<shallwe> pra ubuntu já é praticamente padrão vem junto
<nuno_nunes> eu ja nao uso o pidgin  :D
<shallwe> me obriguei a atualizar pro windows 10 de tanto que aparecia o anúncio kkk pelo menos agora param de me encher o saco
<shallwe> bom que não perdi boot nem nada no linux
<shallwe> o pidgin eu gosto pq tem irc junto estou acessando através dele
<nuno_nunes> eu prefiro o hexchatD:
<nuno_nunes>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.3.0-2-default x86_64 ** Distro: openSUSE 20151214 (x86_64) ** CPU: 2 x AMD E-450 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics (AuthenticAMD) @ 825MHz ** RAM: Physical: 3,5GiB, 63,8% free ** Disk: Total: 920,9GiB, 75,5% free ** VGA: 1002:9806 ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic1: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic ** Ethernet: 1969:1091 ** Uptime: 48m 7s **
<shallwe> eu usava esse hexchat ai depois fui pro xchat e agora uso pidgin
<shallwe> pq no pidgin tb posso usar facebook messenger
<shallwe> 2 em 1
<barna> shallwe, rola whatsapp e telegran nele tb?
<nuno_nunes> nao :D
<licensed> Capcom confirma lançamento de Street Fighter 5 no Linux
<shallwe> licensed: ainda bem né, pois não sair pra steam machine um jogo de luta tão esperado é fogo kkk
<shallwe> pra mim ainda continuo achando o steam machine um tiro no pé, mas vamos lá, acompanhando
<licensed> shallwe, sim ;)
<licensed> barna, whatsapp nao permite usar outros clientes de terceiros. so o oficial (que nao tem desktop)
<shallwe> whatsapp tem pra navegador
<shallwe> claro que o cel deve estar conectado na mesma rede wifi
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<licensed> shallwe, errado. essa "versao web" nada mais é que um bridge do cel.. e nao precisa ta na mesma rede wifi nao
<shallwe> licensed: não precisa? não sabia kkk, mas bom saber
<shallwe> mas mesmo assim é bem melhor digitar no teclado do que no cel
<licensed> bom eh utilizar software livre. que te permite usar o que quiser
<shallwe> tb acho mas o problema sobre o whatsapp é que todo mundo usa, não adianta eu ficar usando telegram com 0 de pessoas na lista
<shallwe> mas por exemplo processador de texto é libreoffice que uso
<shallwe> nem tem pq eu usar word :)
<shallwe> alguns gráficos faço no inkscape o resto preciso mesmo do illustrator e corel
<nuno_nunes> eu uso o viber :D
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de ajuda
<astroo-> re ola
#ubuntu-br 2015-12-20
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<MikaAndre> oi
<MikaAndre> presiso de ajuda
<MikaAndre> boa tenho um problema no meu pc aqui a uns dias meu irmao deixou cair o pc e hoje meti um ecra novo pois estava partido. Com o Windows o pc desligava perfeitamente mas quando vou a instalar ubuntu ou outra distro baseada no debian simplesmente empanca ja testei noutros pc e isso nao acontece! Ajuda
<MikaAndre> o pc nao desliga com ubuntu
<MikaAndre> ja testei muitos tutorias e todos sem sucesso
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<barna> mactimes, como assim?
<mirqui> errou de janela barna )
<mirqui> :)
<barna> opa é vero...
<barna> isso o kra saiu. :(
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<mirqui_> xii fiquei com 2 nicks
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<adorilson_> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<adorilson_> como eu vejo o comando exato que é executado qd iniciou uma aplicação pelo unity?
<CyL> adorilson_: ps aux no console lista todos os processos em execução do seu usuário
<astroo-> CyL  ola es novo aqui?
<adorilson_> CyL: mas não é essa a questão. quero justamente saber qual é o comando pq o processo não está sendo executado
<adorilson_> mas se executo no terminal sem parametro algum roda de boa
<adorilson_> acredito q tenha algum parâmetro q esteja causando erro. é o parcellite, no 14.04
<CyL> astroo-: na verdade sou só meio calado mesmo
<CyL> astroo-: mas frequento a bastante tempo...
<CyL> astroo-: pq?
<astroo-> nao recordo de tu teres falado antes aqui
<astroo-> e era para dar as boas vindas se fosses novo
<CyL> astroo-: obrigado... eu sempre te vejo falando :)
<astroo-> de nada
<adorilson_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/126268/how-to-find-out-the-terminal-command-of-an-application
<adorilson_> na verdade, o processo é iniciado. só não aparece o icone no systray
#ubuntu-br 2016-12-19
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<alvaro> boa noite
<alvaro> gostaria de saber se existe algum desfragmentador para hd interno e externo que rode no ubuntu?
<astroo-> ola
<alvaro> ???
<astroo-> vou para o privado
<astroo-> le
<xGrind> alvaro, linux não precisa de desfragmentador
<alvaro> leigo engano
<alvaro> quase perdi um hd
<xGrind> quase perdeu pq?
<alvaro> dizia que estava lotado
<xGrind> lotado não signica fragmentado
<xGrind> pode ser arquivos temporarios
<alvaro> desmontei e desfragmentei no windows, estava com 80% de fragmentação
<xGrind> então. a partição do windows estava fragmentada, não a do linux
<alvaro> instalei como se fosse um pendrive
<xGrind> por isso acho bom usar o bleachbit
<alvaro> o sistema linux estava junto
<alvaro> agradeço a todos
<hggdh> huh? desfragmentando ext3/4 em Windows?
<xGrind> hggdh, vai entender kk
#ubuntu-br 2016-12-20
<hggdh> /remove internauto
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<ewerton> Boa noite! Estou usando Ubuntu 16.04 com placa gráfica NVIDIA GTX 960, e percebi que não tenho o arquivo xorg.conf em /etc/X11, eu devo criá-la? Ou este arquivo não é mais útil? Ou ele mudou de diretório nas ultimas versões do Ubuntu?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-12-21
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<nano-darw> Olá.
<nano-darw> Estava usando o Ubuntu 16.04 LTS no meu Laptop e deu pau. Aparece apenas uma tela preta na hora da inicialização. O que faço, reinstalo o sistema ou o quê? Ah, alguns comandos não estão "pegandotio o "sudo' e o "apt-".
<nuno_nunes> boa noite alguem precisa de ajuda
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-12-22
<fantasma-w> ola   boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> novo aqui?
<fantasma-w> ola amigo astroo
<fantasma-w> nao .. ja faz tem   que fico por aqui
<fantasma-w> e ja falei com vc  .
<astroo-> ok
<fantasma-w> se nao me engano vc tem  um canal ,
<astroo-> 1 super projeto gratis que inclui linux tambem
<fantasma-w> vc  usa  windows  ,  mas isso vai ser  por pouco  tempo ,
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-12-23
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<lic`at`work> O usuário comum consegue mudar a hora sem senha sem nada no gnome classic. Como bloquear isso? sei que tem a ver com o polkit org.freedesktop.timedate1.set-time mas nao consigo resolver
<Nano-Darw> Tive que passar para o Windows 8.1. Por favor, ajudem com esta questão de particionamento de disco no Ubuntu e a questão de um erro na hora da instalação (Errn5).
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-12-24
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-12-25
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<nuno_nunes> boa tarde
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de suporte aqui
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<greylica> olá astroo-
<greylica> Que manda ?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> nada
<astroo-> es novo aqui?
<greylica> Sim...
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<greylica> recém chegado
<greylica> Obrigado !
#ubuntu-br 2017-12-19
<XOOM> olá criançada
<XOOM> o palhoço Bozo chegou
#ubuntu-br 2017-12-23
<merlim> @nanga e ai man
<merlim> hggdh: e ai man como tá?
#ubuntu-br 2018-12-18
<SuBmUnDo> bom dia, alguem sabe onde tem o drive de rede para positivo stilo one xc3550 driver rede ubuntu 18.10?
<aedigital> SuBmUnDo,  normalmente os drivers ja vem embutido no kernel do linux
<aedigital> na forma de modulos, teria que descobrir qual o modulo corresponde a esta placa de rede
<rafael> SuBmUnDo: intel?
<SuBmUnDo> nao estou conseguindo ver o drive
<SuBmUnDo> intel atom x5-z8350
#ubuntu-br 2018-12-20
<AsFelix> Olá, boa tarde a todos.
#ubuntu-br 2019-12-16
<FreeBSGAY> BuNDiNhA
<hggdh> FreeBSGAY: não aqui, por favor
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2019-12-17
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2019-12-18
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2019-12-19
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<hggdh> mirqui: boas
<mirqui> boas hgg :)
<mirqui> e ai , quais são as novas ?
<hggdh> nada de novo no front ocidental... e por aí?
<mirqui> tudo bem graças a deus :)
<mirqui> calor de 24º :)
<mirqui> tarde de sol :)
<mirqui> carpe dien :)
<hggdh> aqui a temperatura subiu bem, já chegou aos 8C
<mirqui> ahaha você está aonde ?
<mirqui> portugal ?
<hggdh> US
<mirqui> boa tarde 2 :)
<mirqui> hgg você é de onde ?
<hggdh> mirqui: USA
#ubuntu-br 2019-12-20
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> e ai aee :) , e ai hgg , como vão vcs ?
<aedigital> mirqui:  opa bom dia
<aedigital> soh correria meo caro
<aedigital> mirqui:  e ae?
<mirqui> tudo bem graças a deus :)
<mirqui> outra hora falamos , até :)
<hggdh> aqui tudo calmo, mas o dia está a começar
#ubuntu-br 2019-12-21
<mirqui> bom dia :)
#ubuntu-br 2019-12-22
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
